# Everything PhotoPass & Memory Maker



## Tomh

*Everything PhotoPass and Memory Maker*
​*There has been a change to the Disney PhotoPass Website.
The URL has changed from https://mydisneyphotopass.disney.go.com/
to https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/photopass/.

Additionally, it appears that after recent updates, photo editing is no longer available through PhotoPass.  For basic cropping, filters, color and exposure correction, I suggest using the built in Photos app in Windows.  For more in depth photo editing, Gimp is a powerful, and free photo editing program.

NEW, I have added some (hopefully) useful links to resources related to PhotoPass at the bottom of this post.*








*Overview*​
  Together, Photopass, and Memory Maker are a way for Disney guests to take home many precious memories of themselves and their families enjoying many different Walt Disney World experiences.


*Product Definitions*

*Photopass: Getting your pictures taken*​

  Photopass is the name of the Disney World service which takes photos of you and your family all around the Disney World parks, and resorts.  Having photos taken by Photopass Photographers is free for any guest, with no obligation to buy anything.



Photopass Photographer taking a photo of a family with Cinderella’s Castle in the background.

*My Disney Experience*​
  This encompasses the My Disney Experience mobile app, and the website as well.  This is where you will view, edit, and delete photos.  You will also manage your friends and family here, so that photos of your traveling party can also be included in any photo products you may purchase.


*Gameday Photos Sports Photographer*​
https://www.espnwwos.com/complex/services/sports-photographer/ Gameday Photos Sports Photographer  is a new service offered by ESPN.  Packages can be purchased for single player, the team, and times can be from an hour to the length of the game.  Prices vary by event.


*Fine Art Photography*​
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/fine-art-photography-video/ Fine Art Photography is an extra charge service providing a dedicated photographer in one of a range of Disney World locations who will pose, and photograph your family.  There are numerous locations, and session lengths to choose from.  Some of these packages provide the photos immediately on a flash drive.  Others include retouching, and send the photos by mail several weeks later.  The Magic Kingdom Family Portrait also comes with a 16" x 24" canvas print of one photo of your choice, and a 20 print photo album.


*Photo Download*​
  Photo download is a product you can purchase which will allow you to download a single Photopass Photo.


*One Day Memory Maker*​
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/04/what-is-memory-maker-one-day-and-where-can-i-buy-it/  The One Day Memory Maker purchase allows you to download all of the photos that were taken on one day of your stay.


*Memory Maker*​
  Memory maker is a product which you can purchase.  Memory Maker allows you to download digital copies of all of the Photopass Photographs you and your family have taken over the course of your stay.


*Magic Shot*​
  Magic shots are special photos which can be taken by Photopass Photographers, and add special elements into your Photopass photos.


Magic Shot from Pandora showing a Banshee flying overhead.​
    Visit the * Magic Shots – Current Listings* thread to see all of the Magic Shots that are currently available in each of the parks.


*How it works*

*My Disney Experience*​
  The first step to using PhotoPass, and / or Memory Maker is to set up your account on My Disney Experience.  This can be done through the DisneyWorld Website, or through the My Disney Experience app on your mobile device.

  Once you have set up an account, you can then link your park tickets, and connect any Magic Bands you have.  If you don’t have Magic Bands yet, they can be connected when you get them.  It is also possible to use PhotoPass without a Magic Band

  Next, make sure everyone who is travelling with you is also set up in My Disney Experience.  Now, using the Friends and Family feature of My Disney Experience, connect everyone to your account, and enable sharing and purchasing of PhotoPass photos.

  You are now set to get your photos taken.


*Choosing the right photo product*​
  This can be tricky, as it can be difficult to know how many pictures you are going to want before you actually have them taken, and choosing the right product depends largely on how many photos you want to keep.

  The Photo Download allows you to download a single Photopass photo (as well as some edits of that same photo) from your trip.  If you are only going to want a couple of photos, this may be the least expensive option.

  The One Day Memory Maker allows you to  download all of the photos that are taken on one day of your trip.  If you know that you are really only going to want the photos from your Animal Kingdom day, for instance, or you are only going to be in Disney World for one day, then this could be the best deal.  Note, the One Day Memory Maker costs slightly more than 4 individual Photo Downloads, so if you want 4 photos or less, it will be less expensive to buy them individually.

  If you are going to want photos from more than one day of your trip, and you are going to want 10 or more photos, then the Memory Maker Advance Purchase will be your best deal.  For $169, this will allow you to download all of the photos that you have taken over the full length of your Disney World stay.  Note, this must be purchased at least 3 days before you have your first photo taken (If you purchase during the day on Friday, then the earliest you can get photos taken will be on Monday).

  If you want to purchase Memory Maker less than 3 days before you have your first photo taken, then you will have to pay the regular purchase price of $199, which is slightly less than the cost of 12 single photo downloads.

  Members of the military can take advantage of a military discount on Memory Maker, and purchase it for $98.  The military Memory Maker is retroactive, so that it includes photos that have already been taken.  Therefore, it can be purchased at any point during your trip.  This has to be purchased in person in Disney World, from a Guest Relations window, or ticket booth.  The Military Memory Maker discount is available to both current, and retired members of the Military.

  Annual Passholders.  Most Annual Passholder levels include free digital downloads of PhotoPass photos.  If you have this, there is no need to buy any of the above Photo products.  When you activate your Annual Pass, any photos which are currently in your PhotoPass account, as well as any you have taken while your Annual Pass is valid, will be available for you to download at no additional charge.

  In addition to the above options, you can also purchase merchandise through PhotoPass customized with your PhotoPass photos.  Options include CD’s or DVD’s with all of your digital images on them, mugs, cups, calendars, and a host of other products.  It is worth noting that if you purchase the digital download of your photos, you can then use other companies to create many of these same products, and likely at a considerably lower price.

  The hard part in choosing the right product is knowing what you are going to want.  9 individual Photo Downloads will cost you less than the Memory Maker pre-purchase price.  11 individual Photo Downloads will cost less than the Memory Maker at the non pre-purchase price.  If you can figure out ahead of time how many photos you will be happy with, then you have the best chance of picking the right product.  If you go into the trip thinking you’ll only want a few, then decide halfway through it that you really want them all, you wind up paying $199 for Memory Maker when you could have had it for $169.  Take your time, look online to see what kinds of photos other people are getting from PhotoPass, and hopefully, you will pick the right product before you start your trip.


*Getting your photos taken*​  You can have photos taken in many different ways.

  Photopass Photographers can be found at scenic locations throughout the Disney World parks, waterparks (during the summer season, starting after Memorial Day 2018), resort hotels, Disney Springs, and at some special resort meals (usually character meals.  These change from time to time.)  Resort photographers are most often found in the decorated lobbies of the deluxe resorts around the holidays.  Don't be afraid to approach them and ask them to take your photo, that is what they are there for, and they will walk your group around the lobby for the best spots.  *tip*  Photopass photographers are always willing to take your picture with your own camera, or cell phone, in addition to taking the Photopass photo.  Since there is no obligation to buy the Photopass photos, this is a relatively easy way to get family photos taken without asking another park guest to help out.

**Current character meals with PhotoPass photographers:*​Akershus Royal Banquet Hall in Epcot's Norway pavilion
Cinderella's Royal Table in Magic Kingdom's Cinderella's Castle
Chef Mickey's in the Contemporary Resort
*These locations are accurate as of 2/15/18​
  Ride Photos and Videos.  Some rides automatically take photos and some even take videos of you on the ride.

  Photobooths.  Spread around Disney World are some photobooths.  There is no official list of where they are, but they can often be found in resort arcades, and around the boardwalk.  Sometimes you will spot one in a park.  Disney has been converting these photobooths from pay only to pay, or photopass, so some of them aren't photopass yet, but some can be activated with your Magic Band, and the photos will be added to your PhotPass account for free

  Character Meet and Greets nearly always have a PhotoPass photographer on hand.  Some dining packages (Cinderella’s Royal Table, and Chef Mickey’s for example) have an option to get your photo taken.

*Photo Boxes*​
  Recently, Disney World has begun testing the use of photo boxes in place of human photographers at some meet and greet locations.  Disney has said that these photo boxes are currently being tested in 9 locations.  As of August 2019, we know that Tink, Kylo Ren, and Chewie all have photo boxes.
On September 13th, 2019 DIS poster *Disneyfan754321 *reported that there is now a photo box at the Mickey and Minnie meet and greet location in Town Square Theater in Magic Kingdom.
  On October 1st, 2019 it was reported by insidethemagic.net that there is once again a live PhotoPass photographer at the Mickey meet and greet.  No other changes to photo box locations have been reported at this time.
  If you have come across any others, feel free to post and I will update this list.

Photopass Studios. There is a photography studio in the marketplace at Disney Springs.

  Having PhotoPass photos taken is free.  There is nothing to buy, or sign up for.  Anyone can approach any of the PhotoPass Photographers, and have their photo taken at any time with absolutely no obligation.  You can view that photo in your My Disney Experience account on your mobile device, or through the PhotoPass website.

  There are also other photography services available for purchase.  These include:

Fine Art Photography.  This service provides a dedicated photographer in one of a range of Disney World locations who will pose, and photograph your family.  There are numerous locations, and session lengths to choose from.  Some of these packages provide the photos immediately on a flash drive.  Others include retouching, and send the photos by mail several weeks later.  The Magic Kingdom Family Portrait also comes with a 16" x 24" canvas print of one photo of your choice, and a 20 print photo album.

Gameday Photos Sports Photographer. This is a new service offered by ESPN.  Packages can be purchased for single player, the team, and times can be from an hour to the length of the game.  Prices vary by event.


*Editing your photos*​
  It appears that photo editing is no longer part of the PhotoPass website.  For basic photo editing, I suggest using the built in Windows Photos app.  For more in depth editing, Gimp is a powerful, and free photo editing program, and is well worth looking into.

  Once your photos have been taken, it is time to edit.  Usually, you will wait until you return home to do this.  On the Disney World website, under My Disney Experience click on My Photos, and log in.  There, you will have options to view, and edit your photos.  Editing options include cropping, adding borders and stickers, changing aspect ratio, changing color to black and white, or orientation from Landscape to Portrait.  Once you have edited a photo as you see fit, you can select “Create a Copy” to save the edited photo.  You will now have both the original, and the edited version.  You can really get creative, and have lots of fun with the editing tools.


*Downloading*​
  Individual photos can be downloaded from the Photopass website, OR through the My Disney Experience phone app.  For those who have Memory Maker, the method of downloading photos from the Photopass website has changed recently.  In the past, you had the option of creating a full set of photos, or downloading a single photo directly on the main page.  Now, it works a little differently.  From the main page, you have to click on a photo.  From there, you can either download that single photo, OR you can choose to select "all visible media."  The wording is a bit confusing, but if you choose "all visible media" it will actually select all of your photos, not just the ones that are visible on screen.  At that point, you can download, and you will get all of your photos.  Do be certain that you are viewing the photos from all parks, not just from one park. Once you have downloaded your photos, you can get them printed as you see fit, or use them to create products for unique family keepsakes.


*Memory Maker Specifics*​
  There are some things to keep in mind with Memory Maker.  You will be able to download all pictures taken of anyone that you have linked through Friends and Family, as long as you have enabled “My Disney PhotoPass Photos.”  If you aren’t sure, go to your friends and family list, and click on “Update” next to their name.  Make certain there is a green box by the “My Disney PhotoPass Photos” option, and you’re set.

  Each photo you have taken will stay on the PhotoPass server for 45 days from the day it is taken.  This means you need to finish your editing, and download your photos within 45 days of having them taken.

  In addition, once you download your first photo, you can add more photos to the Memory Maker for 30 days.  After that, you will no longer be able to add new pictures.  These deadlines are important to keep in mind, especially if you are taking a longer trip, have a big group whose trips may not all begin and end at exactly the same time, or have other circumstances that might delay your editing and downloading of photos.

  For those whom have the Memory Maker as part of an Annual Pass, things work just a bit differently.  You will be able to continue downloading your photos until they expire and are removed from the server just like with the normal Memory Maker.  However, there are two important differences:  First off, your first download doesn't start a 30 day timer for adding more photos.  You can download as often as you like, and you can continue to add photos through the last day that your Annual Pass is valid for admission.  The second difference is that your photos will not expire in 45 days, instead they expire in 365 days.  That means that you have one full year to download any photos you have taken.


*Sharing Memory Maker*​
 Memory Maker can be shared with all of the members in your travel party.  In order for this to work, you need to either manage the My Disney Experience profiles for all of the members of your travel party, or connect to them via Friends and Family.  If someone in your travel party is not connected to you (you don't see their name in your Friends and Family list in My Disney Experience), scroll to the bottom of your list, and click on "Add a Guest."  There you can choose to find them through connected guests (say if your married son is on your list, and you want to add his wife and children, you should be able to find them this way), import from a Walt Disney World Resort hotel reservation (If you are all staying on site at Disney, then you could enter the reservation number(s) and add everyone this way) or you can enter their name and age.  This last way, you can either manage their profile yourself (say for your children, or spouse) or invite them via email (if they already have an account on MDE, or will make one of their own).  Once you have connected everyone this way, any photos they have taken will appear in your MDE, and be available for you to download as part of your Memory Maker.

*Conclusion*​
  I hope this gives you a good idea of what PhotoPass and Memory Maker are all about.  For sure, these products aren’t for everyone, but they can provide wonderful family photos that will be cherished for many years to come.

  If you have any questions, please post, ask.


*Useful Links*​
  I have included some links below which you might find useful.

*MK Meet and Greet Locations *A page on WDWInfo.com showing all the character Meet and Greet locations in Magic Kingdom

*Epcot Meet and Greet Locations *A page on WDWInfo.com showing all the character Meet and Greet locations in Epcot

*Hollywood Studios Meet and Greet Locations *A page on WDWInfo.com showing all the character Meet and Greet locations in Hollywood Studios

*Animal Kingdom Meet and Greet Locations *A page on WDWInfo.com showing all the character Meet and Greet locations in Animal Kingdom

*Magic Shots - Current Listings *A thread on DISboards by FoxC63 showing the locations of all currently available Magic Shots

*Missing PhotoPass Photos *An official Disney page where you can report missing PhotoPass Photos.  They are quite good at tracking down missing photos if you give them the information they need


----------



## hiroMYhero

@Tomh for this updated Sticky!!
It’s perfect!


----------



## minniecarousel

So I have an AP, the rest of my party doesn’t. Will we all have access to photos we take? I will be leaving a few days before the rest of them. Can they continue using PhotoPass even though I will no longer be there?


----------



## erionm

minniecarousel said:


> So I have an AP, the rest of my party doesn’t. Will we all have access to photos we take?


You will see photos taken for anyone listed in your Family & Friends list.

Only the AP holder will be able to download the photos/videos.  Any connected friends (those with their own MDE account) will see the photos, but they will have a watermark on them.



> I will be leaving a few days before the rest of them. Can they continue using PhotoPass even though I will no longer be there?


Yes.


----------



## Tomh

minniecarousel said:


> So I have an AP, the rest of my party doesn’t. Will we all have access to photos we take? I will be leaving a few days before the rest of them. Can they continue using PhotoPass even though I will no longer be there?


As long as you make certain you are all connected in My Disney Experience, with the My Disney PhotoPass option checked, everything will work fine.  If they are going to edit their photos, they will have to do so while logged into your account.  They can use PhotoPass after you have left, that will not be a problem.  You will be able to see, and download all of their photos.


----------



## Tomh

hiroMYhero said:


> @Tomh for this updated Sticky!!
> It’s perfect!


You are most welcome.  It was my pleasure!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

So helpful, thanks @Tomh!


----------



## Tomh

GADisneyDad14 said:


> So helpful, thanks @Tomh!


You're welcome.  I'm happy to help out.  It is nice to be able to give back something to a community which has helped me so much over the last 10 years!


----------



## phdmommy

I am planning our first ever (and potentially only) trip to Disney World this August. I will get 6 days ticket, with 5 nights stay on a Disney resort. I have also made reservations for character dining up to three days before I intend to use tickets for the theme parks and these are for restaurants located at Disney resorts which means I won't need park tickets. Does anyone know, if the memory maker will include pictures from the 3 days prior to us using theme park tickets/check in to stay at the resort?


----------



## Tomh

phdmommy said:


> I am planning our first ever (and potentially only) trip to Disney World this August. I will get 6 days ticket, with 5 nights stay on a Disney resort. I have also made reservations for character dining up to three days before I intend to use tickets for the theme parks and these are for restaurants located at Disney resorts which means I won't need park tickets. Does anyone know, if the memory maker will include pictures from the 3 days prior to us using theme park tickets/check in to stay at the resort?


As long as you buy your Pre-Purchase Memory Maker at least 3 days before your first photo is taken, you will be fine.  In case you don't know, not all character meals include photos.  The last time we were there, they were still taking photos at Chef Mickey's for breakfast, but not at 1900 Park Fare, or 'Ohana.  I suspect though that this is something that changes from time to time.


----------



## phdmommy

Tomh said:


> As long as you buy your Pre-Purchase Memory Maker at least 3 days before your first photo is taken, you will be fine.  In case you don't know, not all character meals include photos.  The last time we were there, they were still taking photos at Chef Mickey's for breakfast, but not at 1900 Park Fare, or 'Ohana.  I suspect though that this is something that changes from time to time.



Okay. Thanks. I figured that's how it should work, I just didn't find anything that explicitly states that. Ermm.. It didn't occur to me that there was a chance those character dining may not have photos. I guess I will have to still be prepared to use our own camera. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Wubar

Thanks for the opening post, very helpful and full of great information!

2 questions...We had MM that changed to Photopass when we upgraded to APs this past January, so instead of 45 days we now have 365 days to play around with the photos on the Photopass website.

1. I had MM under my name so I was the one who had my Magicband scanned for the first few days. My wife then upgraded to an AP, and I upgraded a few days later. During the rest if the week, either she or I scanned our Magicband at the Photopass sites. We are both linked within MDE. Is there a way that I can see all of the photos that either of us scanned when I log into the Photopass site under my account? Or is it set up that photos only show up by Magicband, and they can"t be combined into one consolidated viewing on the website? I can only see the photos that I scanned with my Magicband, and the same goes for my wife. Within the app though, we can see all of the photos.

2. Is there a way online to delete photos? I have a whole bunch of photos of other kids from the Jedi training experience that I don't want or need.

Thanks all!


----------



## Tomh

Wubar said:


> Thanks for the opening post, very helpful and full of great information!
> 
> 2 questions...We had MM that changed to Photopass when we upgraded to APs this past January, so instead of 45 days we now have 365 days to play around with the photos on the Photopass website.
> 
> 1. I had MM under my name so I was the one who had my Magicband scanned for the first few days. My wife then upgraded to an AP, and I upgraded a few days later. During the rest if the week, either she or I scanned our Magicband at the Photopass sites. We are both linked within MDE. Is there a way that I can see all of the photos that either of us scanned when I log into the Photopass site under my account? Or is it set up that photos only show up by Magicband, and they can"t be combined into one consolidated viewing on the website? I can only see the photos that I scanned with my Magicband, and the same goes for my wife. Within the app though, we can see all of the photos.
> 
> 2. Is there a way online to delete photos? I have a whole bunch of photos of other kids from the Jedi training experience that I don't want or need.
> 
> Thanks all!


1. In MDE, go to friends and family, then next to her name, click on update.  Make certain that the box next to My Disney PhotoPass Photos is filled in green.  Log into her MDE and do the same for your name.  Also, under My Disney Experience, under Photography, click on My Photos.  There, under Want to share photos with others make sure to put a check mark next to Include photos shared by Family and Friends.

2. I believe there is, however at the moment, I don't have an active photopass / memory maker to verify with, but I believe if you view your photos, click on the photo you want to delete, and when it pops up, there should be the word delete and a trash can icon on the lower right corner that you can click on to remove it.


----------



## Tomh

phdmommy said:


> Okay. Thanks. I figured that's how it should work, I just didn't find anything that explicitly states that. Ermm.. It didn't occur to me that there was a chance those character dining may not have photos. I guess I will have to still be prepared to use our own camera. Thanks for the info.


I love PhotoPass, and Memory Maker.  For certain, over the years I have gotten some great pictures using them, but it is never a replacement for my own camera.  Some of the most amazing pictures I have from Disney World are pictures I have taken myself.  Always have that camera with you, or at least the smart phone ready to go.  Last summer, the absolute ONLY picture I got with my then 13 year old son smiling was one I took at 1900 Park Fare, with him and the Mad Hatter.  The Mad Hatter, by the way, has been amazing every time we have gone to 1900 Park Fare for breakfast, really, every time!


----------



## Padaddict

Hi I am new to this forum.  I plan a trip on September 2018.  Our plan is to do MNSSHP on our trip.  We are all linked to my daughter in laws memory maker.  If we do not use a park ticket that day but only our hard ticket admission to the party will the memory maker still apply that day or is it a separate cost.  Thank you


----------



## Tomh

Padaddict said:


> Hi I am new to this forum.  I plan a trip on September 2018.  Our plan is to do MNSSHP on our trip.  We are all linked to my daughter in laws memory maker.  If we do not use a park ticket that day but only our hard ticket admission to the party will the memory maker still apply that day or is it a separate cost.  Thank you



Hello, and    

September is a great time to visit Disney, and MNSSHP is amazing!  Now, on to your question.  Everyone is linked to your daughter in law, that is good.  In each of your MDE accounts, under friends and family, next to your daughter in law, click Edit, and be certain that the box next to My Disney PhotoPass Photos is filled in solid green.  She should do the same for each of you.   Also, under My Disney Experience, under Photography, click on My Photos. There, under Want to share photos with others make sure to put a check mark next to Include photos shared by Family and Friends.

With those steps done, everything should work just fine.  Memory Maker, and PhotoPass are not dependent on park tickets.  They work at resorts, Disney Springs, ESPN etc.

Enjoy MNSSHP, and be sure to collect some of the special photos that are available.  One of our favorite memories from our last party is a photo we got in front of the Haunted Mansion!

Edit:  I just realized . . . wow, you really are NEW to the forum, your first post.  I feel honored to have answered it   The DISboards are an amazing source for all kinds of information about Disney World vacations, with lots of helpful people here.  Feel free to ask any questions you may have.  Someone here will know the answer to pretty much everything


----------



## Padaddict

Tomh said:


> Hello, and
> 
> September is a great time to visit Disney, and MNSSHP is amazing!  Now, on to your question.  Everyone is linked to your daughter in law, that is good.  In each of your MDE accounts, under friends and family, next to your daughter in law, click Edit, and be certain that the box next to My Disney PhotoPass Photos is filled in solid green.  She should do the same for each of you.   Also, under My Disney Experience, under Photography, click on My Photos. There, under Want to share photos with others make sure to put a check mark next to Include photos shared by Family and Friends.
> 
> With those steps done, everything should work just fine.  Memory Maker, and PhotoPass are not dependent on park tickets.  They work at resorts, Disney Springs, ESPN etc.
> 
> Enjoy MNSSHP, and be sure to collect some of the special photos that are available.  One of our favorite memories from our last party is a photo we got in front of the Haunted Mansion!
> 
> Edit:  I just realized . . . wow, you really are NEW to the forum, your first post.  I feel honored to have answered it   The DISboards are an amazing source for all kinds of information about Disney World vacations, with lots of helpful people here.  Feel free to ask any questions you may have.  Someone here will know the answer to pretty much everything


Thank you very much!


----------



## Tomh

Padaddict said:


> Thank you very much!


You're welcome.


----------



## binkee12

I purchase Memory Maker a few days ago for my trip in April I saw the charge on my credit card. But I'm not really seeing anything on my Disney Experience that shows I purchased it or that it's there. Can someone show me a screenshot of what it looks like when you purchase it thanks


----------



## Tomh

Are you looking in the app, or have you checked via the website as well?


----------



## binkee12

Tomh said:


> Are you looking in the app, or have you checked via the website as well?


App..let me check the site


----------



## Tomh

Check the site, under My Disney Experience, My Reservations and Tickets.  Scroll down toward the bottom.  If you don't see it there, there is a button you can use to Link Memory Maker.  That should get you up and running.  If you can't get it to show up that way, then you may have to call to get it sorted out.


----------



## binkee12

Tomh said:


> Are you looking in the app, or have you checked via the website as well?


On the web page I can see my confirmation number for The Memory Maker and that it's assigned to me. Do I have to do anything else like link other people's Magic bands I already have my friend set to view my pictures but I just I'm a little worried that I don't see anything in the app which is what I want to be using in the Parks


----------



## Wubar

Tomh said:


> I love PhotoPass, and Memory Maker.  For certain, over the years I have gotten some great pictures using them, but it is never a replacement for my own camera.  Some of the most amazing pictures I have from Disney World are pictures I have taken myself.  Always have that camera with you, or at least the smart phone ready to go.  Last summer, the absolute ONLY picture I got with my then 13 year old son smiling was one I took at 1900 Park Fare, with him and the Mad Hatter.  The Mad Hatter, by the way, has been amazing every time we have gone to 1900 Park Fare for breakfast, really, every time!



I would agree with the notion that Photopass should NOT be a replacement for your own camera.  While we did have some great shots, there were some less than great shots, which is to be expected. I don't assume every Photopass photographer is a professionally trained artist (and I suspect they are not), but there were a fair number of bad shots in our inventory. I know every shot isn’t going to be perfect, but if they are only snapping 3-4 pics at each stop and 1 or 2 of them are bad? Not a great percentage.  I'm not talking about people blinking, red eyes, or accidental photobombs from passerby, but other fundamental mistakes - bad framing, out of focus shots (on still subjects, not fast moving subjects), poor lighting, crooked shots, etc. I mean, if the sun is behind you and the photographer doesn't compensate with a flash, then obviously you are going to be backlit and in shadow. And if you wait for a spot in front of the Walt and Mickey statue assuming that the photographer is going to frame your party with either the statue, the castle, or hopefully both, and none of those happen? Disappointing.  What exactly is the point of being in that coveted spot of real estate if you aren’t taking advantage of the special visual content inherent in that space??

That being said, I loved having the entire family in the shots, the magic shots are fun, and I wouldn't hesitate to buy it again.  Just saying, if there are certain shots that you really want, be sure to check your photos in MDE in the app or website, and if you don't like them, go back and have them either retaken by the same photographer or look for a different one. Or take backup pics with your own camera.


----------



## Tomh

Wubar said:


> I would agree with the notion that Photopass should NOT be a replacement for your own camera.  While we did have some great shots, there were some less than great shots, which is to be expected. I don't assume every Photopass photographer is a professionally trained artist (and I suspect they are not), but there were a fair number of bad shots in our inventory. I know every shot isn’t going to be perfect, but if they are only snapping 3-4 pics at each stop and 1 or 2 of them are bad? Not a great percentage.  I'm not talking about people blinking, red eyes, or accidental photobombs from passerby, but other fundamental mistakes - bad framing, out of focus shots (on still subjects, not fast moving subjects), poor lighting, crooked shots, etc. I mean, if the sun is behind you and the photographer doesn't compensate with a flash, then obviously you are going to be backlit and in shadow. And if you wait for a spot in front of the Walt and Mickey statue assuming that the photographer is going to frame your party with either the statue, the castle, or hopefully both, and none of those happen? Disappointing.  What exactly is the point of being in that coveted spot of real estate if you aren’t taking advantage of the special visual content inherent in that space??
> 
> That being said, I loved having the entire family in the shots, the magic shots are fun, and I wouldn't hesitate to buy it again.  Just saying, if there are certain shots that you really want, be sure to check your photos in MDE in the app or website, and if you don't like them, go back and have them either retaken by the same photographer or look for a different one. Or take backup pics with your own camera.



Many of the PhotoPass photographers are fairly young.  I think well trained photographers are the exception, not the rule.  Photos can, and do come out badly.  Checking them, and retaking as necessary isn't a bad strategy.  Bringing your own camera isn't either.  If I am going to have a PhotoPass photographer take a shot for me, I will set my camera up the way I want it before it is our turn.  In that way, I am pretty sure that at least the photo taken by my camera comes out well.


----------



## Tomh

binkee12 said:


> On the web page I can see my confirmation number for The Memory Maker and that it's assigned to me. Do I have to do anything else like link other people's Magic bands I already have my friend set to view my pictures but I just I'm a little worried that I don't see anything in the app which is what I want to be using in the Parks


If you see that you have Memory Maker, and it is assigned to you, then you are good for that aspect.

Anyone who is going to have their picture taken should be connected to you through Friends and Family.  You should each go into your friends and family list, and click on the word Update next to each other's names.  In the dialogue that pops up, be certain that the box next to My Disney PhotoPass Photos is filled in solid green, and save.  Finally, on the Disney World website, under MyDisneyExperience, under Photography, click on My Photos.  If it prompts for where your photos were taken, click Disney World, sign in again if it requires, then on the new page that opens, be sure you are on the Photos & Videos tab, and under "Want to share photos with others?" make sure you have a check mark next to "include photos shared by Family & Friends."  That should be all you need to do to see your friends photos.

You won't actually see anything relating to Memory Maker until you are ready to download photos.  When you are ready to download, that is when you "activate" your Memory Maker Entitlement.  On the Photos & Videos tab of the PhotoPass site, select a photo to bring up it's options.  Select the green "Download" button.  Select the next green Download button as well.  You will then see a new button pop up on the "Photos and Videos" tab page called "Download Photos."  Now you can download your photos using the Memory Maker entitlement.


----------



## Wubar

Tomh said:


> Many of the PhotoPass photographers are fairly young.  I think well trained photographers are the exception, not the rule.  Photos can, and do come out badly.  Checking them, and retaking as necessary isn't a bad strategy.  Bringing your own camera isn't either.  If I am going to have a PhotoPass photographer take a shot for me, I will set my camera up the way I want it before it is our turn.  In that way, I am pretty sure that at least the photo taken by my camera comes out well.



You would think, since MM isn't cheap by any means, that every Photopass photographer would have some form of training, or at least interest, in photography.  Not Disney just handing out a camera and tripod to any number of their new CMs...


----------



## Tomh

Wubar said:


> You would think, since MM isn't cheap by any means, that every Photopass photographer would have some form of training, or at least interest, in photography.  Not Disney just handing out a camera and tripod to any number of their new CMs...


I think the cost of the product is exactly in line with what it costs them to provide the service, and their ability to make a profit on it.  I'm pretty certain that the price would have to be significantly higher if there were more comprehensive training.


----------



## AFwifelife

phdmommy said:


> Okay. Thanks. I figured that's how it should work, I just didn't find anything that explicitly states that. Ermm.. It didn't occur to me that there was a chance those character dining may not have photos. I guess I will have to still be prepared to use our own camera. Thanks for the info.



Also know that the PhotoPass photographers at places like Chef Mickey’s are just taking a family/group photo at the front of the restaurant. They aren’t taking photos of the character interactions while you are eating.


----------



## rykaydad

Are there any PhotoPass photographers at Garden Grill or Liberty Tree Tavern character meals?


----------



## AFwifelife

rykaydad said:


> Are there any PhotoPass photographers at Garden Grill or Liberty Tree Tavern character meals?


Not at GG. Haven’t been to LTT.


----------



## hiroMYhero

rykaydad said:


> Are there any PhotoPass photographers at Garden Grill or Liberty Tree Tavern character meals?


Liberty Tree Tavern does not have characters.


----------



## Tomh

rykaydad said:


> Are there any PhotoPass photographers at Garden Grill or Liberty Tree Tavern character meals?


No photographers at either location, and as hiro pointed out, Liberty Tree Tavern doesn't have characters.  I've done a bit of searching, and can not find a comprehensive list of what dining locations do still have photographers.

If anyone knows for sure of a dining location that still has the photos, post here, and I will add that info to the first post, and endeavor to keep that as up to date as possible.

The last I knew, Chef Mickey's still had a photographer, at least for breakfast, not sure about any other times.


----------



## Wubar

Tomh said:


> No photographers at either location, and as hiro pointed out, Liberty Tree Tavern doesn't have characters.  I've done a bit of searching, and can not find a comprehensive list of what dining locations do still have photographers.
> 
> If anyone knows for sure of a dining location that still has the photos, post here, and I will add that info to the first post, and endeavor to keep that as up to date as possible.
> 
> The last I knew, Chef Mickey's still had a photographer, at least for breakfast, not sure about any other times.


In mid January, Ohana had a photographer outside for the one character photo opportunity, but there weren't any photographers inside the restaurant.


----------



## Tomh

Wubar said:


> In mid January, Ohana had a photographer outside for the one character photo opportunity, but there weren't any photographers inside the restaurant.


What meal was this for?

I have never seen a photographer really in any restaurant.  It is always something that is done on your way into the restaurant.  Over the years, we have had this at 'Ohana, Cinderella's Royal Table, Chef Mickey's, and 1900 Park Fare.   However, in the past few years, we have not seen any photographers at 1900 Park Fare, or 'Ohana when we've been there.  We are always in Disney in August, and our 'Ohana visits are always for supper.


----------



## Wubar

Tomh said:


> What meal was this for?
> 
> I have never seen a photographer really in any restaurant.  It is always something that is done on your way into the restaurant.  Over the years, we have had this at 'Ohana, Cinderella's Royal Table, Chef Mickey's, and 1900 Park Fare.   However, in the past few years, we have not seen any photographers at 1900 Park Fare, or 'Ohana when we've been there.  We are always in Disney in August, and our 'Ohana visits are always for supper.


Ohana breakfast. AFAIK, that's the only mealtime at Ohana that features characters, right?


----------



## Tomh

Wubar said:


> Ohana breakfast. AFAIK, that's the only mealtime at Ohana that features characters, right?


OK . . .  we've always done dinner there, so that would explain why we haven't experienced photographers there.  We DID get a photo there at dinner many years ago, perhaps around 2012 or so.

I will start working on an update to the first post with meal photo opportunities.


----------



## WaterLinds

So, I bought memory maker in advance for our most recent trip, but so far we've been underwhelmed by the photos we've gotten, and the parks have been such a zoo we haven't gotten as many as I expected.

If I don't activate the memory maker package for this trip, how long is it valid for? (I'm sure this is somewhere on the Disney website, I will try to search there more too!) We currently plan to come back in roughly a year...could I just wait and use the package for that trip instead?

And if we have one or two photos we want to pay for this time, could I just pay for them separately, or will it automatically use our memory maker package since it's sitting there in my account?

With one day left, I figure if I need to use the package this trip we should seek out some photo ops tomorrow. Maybe I'll make a little list of magic shots to take with us...but as rushed as this trip has been I might prefer to not worry about it this time.


----------



## Tomh

As far as I know, when you have a Memory Maker on your account, once you get your first PhotoPass photo taken, the Memory Maker is automatically activated.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tomh said:


> As far as I know, when you have a Memory Maker on your account, once you get your first PhotoPass photo taken, the Memory Maker is automatically activated.


But if @WaterLinds chooses not to download any photos, she can save MM for her next trip. 

I’m not sure if she can purchase an individual photo via her MDX. I’m linked to a friend with an AP. I can view all his photos but if I choose to buy a photo, the only option I’m given, on the app, is purchase 1 Day of Photos, or, Memory Maker @ $199. It doesn’t offer a single photo purchase.


----------



## Pdollar88

I’m having trouble locating the thread I seem to remember about current magic shot offerings.

I had pretty good luck on my solo trip, although I think I need to be more specific when asking for certain magic shots. And some locations didn’t have photographers when I happened to walk by.

Overall, I LOVE having the photos, even if some are bad. Not sure how I’d feel if I was paying each time, but love that it’s included with my AP.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Here’s the link from the first post.



Tomh said:


> Visit the  Magic Shots – Current Listings thread to see all of the Magic Shots that are currently available in each of the parks.


----------



## Pdollar88

hiroMYhero said:


> Here’s the link from the first post.



Must have scrolled too fast and missed it. Thank you.


----------



## Tomh

Pdollar88 said:


> Must have scrolled too fast and missed it. Thank you.


Or, it's possible that the link doesn't really stand out.


----------



## WaterLinds

hiroMYhero said:


> But if @WaterLinds chooses not to download any photos, she can save MM for her next trip.
> 
> I’m not sure if she can purchase an individual photo via her MDX. I’m linked to a friend with an AP. I can view all his photos but if I choose to buy a photo, the only option I’m given, on the app, is purchase 1 Day of Photos, or, Memory Maker @ $199. It doesn’t offer a single photo purchase.


Ok, so there's no expiry date or anything on the MM package IF it isn't activated? (I know about the 30/45 day limits) That was how I was reading it, but I couldn't find a definite answer--I spent a while trawling the website, too. Maybe I'll call this week to verify that...


We've enjoyed looking at some of the ride photos but probably not enough to want/need to buy them, so I suspect I'll just save it for next trip and try to be more organized with specific shots we want to get. We'll have more park days next time so it won't feel like a waste of time to chase down a few photos! This trip felt too hectic to make it worthwhile.


----------



## hiroMYhero

WaterLinds said:


> Ok, so there's no expiry date or anything on the MM package IF it isn't activated?


Correct. It sits in your MDX until you actually download 1 of any photos linked to your MDX account. Your current photos will expire at the end of the regular Photopass timeframe.


----------



## Tomh

hiroMYhero said:


> But if @WaterLinds chooses not to download any photos, she can save MM for her next trip.
> 
> I’m not sure if she can purchase an individual photo via her MDX. I’m linked to a friend with an AP. I can view all his photos but if I choose to buy a photo, the only option I’m given, on the app, is purchase 1 Day of Photos, or, Memory Maker @ $199. It doesn’t offer a single photo purchase.


Thanks for the clarification.  I dug all over the internet trying to find the right answer for that question.  Most things PhotoPass / Memory Maker I've done, but that is one I have not tried.  Always something new to learn!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tomh said:


> Thanks for the clarification.  I dug all over the internet trying to find the right answer for that question.  Most things PhotoPass / Memory Maker I've done, but that is one I have not tried.  Always something new to learn!


It’s similar to having a ‘ticket’ for Memory Maker and downloading a photo puts it into effect.

I do find it strange that the Photopass system doesn’t allow me the option to purchase 1 photo via the app. I haven’t tried the website.


----------



## Tomh

As for deciding to buy just one photo when you already have Memory Maker, a workaround could be just buying the single photo from one of the linked profiles.  As long as the person buying the single photo isn't the person the Memory Maker is attached to it should be fine.


----------



## J and R's mom

We are DVC Gold AP holders, so MM (or Photopass...or one of those) comes with that.  I can see all of our photos on my MDE app from my phone.  When I log onto my account online, and go to "my photos" option, it says we have zero photos.  Yet I see them all on my MDE account from my phone.

All I see on-line is the photo book I had made from our 11/2016 trip.  But no photos at all from our 1/2018 trip.  Any idea what I am doing wrong and how I might be able to see the photos from my computer?


----------



## Tomh

First thought is  . . ..   did you make sure you have scrolled all the way down?  Second thought, did you check to make sure you aren't set to view just that photo book?   Have you tried logging in directly through the PhotoPass website?  https://mydisneyphotopass.disney.go.com/mymedia/

If none of that works, try contacting PhotoPass guest services https://mydisneyphotopass.disney.go.com/help-and-support/contact-us or call (407) 560 4300 7 days a week, from 9:00 am to 9:00 pm Eastern time and by all means, once it is worked out, please let us know how you fixed it.  This could be good information for a future faq.


----------



## poosiegirl

Which browser are you using?  On my home computer I had to change setting in Chrome to get my photos to appear.  On my work computer I cant' change the settings on Chrome and I can't see any pictures, but it I switch to Firefox or IE then they all appear.


----------



## J and R's mom

Tomh said:


> First thought is  . . ..   did you make sure you have scrolled all the way down?  Second thought, did you check to make sure you aren't set to view just that photo book?   Have you tried logging in directly through the PhotoPass website?  https://mydisneyphotopass.disney.go.com/mymedia/
> 
> If none of that works, try contacting PhotoPass guest services https://mydisneyphotopass.disney.go.com/help-and-support/contact-us or call (407) 560 4300 7 days a week, from 9:00 am to 9:00 pm Eastern time and by all means, once it is worked out, please let us know how you fixed it.  This could be good information for a future faq.



Here is a picture of the screen that would pop up when I used the "My Photos" link from MDE on my computer:



Nothing more is at the bottom when I scroll all the way down except for the generic website menu options.



poosiegirl said:


> Which browser are you using?  On my home computer I had to change setting in Chrome to get my photos to appear.  On my work computer I cant' change the settings on Chrome and I can't see any pictures, but it I switch to Firefox or IE then they all appear.



I use Firefox (which is what is being used in the image above).  I switched to IE and still no photos.  So I tried Microsoft Edge and...BOOM:



It WORKED!!!  Thank you, both, so much for your suggestions!!!


----------



## poosiegirl

The blank screen is what my screen looked like when I used Chrome, but Firefox was fine.  I have no idea what I changed to make Chrome work.  It's just a picky website.  Glad you got your pictures!


----------



## Tomh

So glad to see this worked out.  Obviously it is some kind of setting or feature you have in Firefox and IE which is causing problems.  Maybe an ad blocker, or popup blocker.  I have always used Firefox with PhotoPass and never had a problem.  Would be nice to know why it has worked for me, but not for you.


----------



## J and R's mom

Tomh said:


> So glad to see this worked out.  Obviously it is some kind of setting or feature you have in Firefox and IE which is causing problems.  Maybe an ad blocker, or popup blocker.  I have always used Firefox with PhotoPass and never had a problem.  Would be nice to know why it has worked for me, but not for you.



Who knows.  It worked just fine on this same computer using Firefox last year for our Nov. 2016 photos.  But I do use an ad blocker now that I did not use then, so you might be on to something there.

Thanks again for the help!  I'm glad it was such an easy fix.  I don't think I would have ever thought to switch browsers, even though I have had to do that for other issues in the past.


----------



## suedisney

Tomh said:


> If you see that you have Memory Maker, and it is assigned to you, then you are good for that aspect.
> 
> Anyone who is going to have their picture taken should be connected to you through Friends and Family.  You should each go into your friends and family list, and click on the word Update next to each other's names.  In the dialogue that pops up, be certain that the box next to My Disney PhotoPass Photos is filled in solid green, and save.  Finally, on the Disney World website, under MyDisneyExperience, under Photography, click on My Photos.  If it prompts for where your photos were taken, click Disney World, sign in again if it requires, then on the new page that opens, be sure you are on the Photos & Videos tab, and under "Want to share photos with others?" make sure you have a check mark next to "include photos shared by Family & Friends."  That should be all you need to do to see your friends photos.
> 
> You won't actually see anything relating to Memory Maker until you are ready to download photos.  When you are ready to download, that is when you "activate" your Memory Maker Entitlement.  On the Photos & Videos tab of the PhotoPass site, select a photo to bring up it's options.  Select the green "Download" button.  Select the next green Download button as well.  You will then see a new button pop up on the "Photos and Videos" tab page called "Download Photos."  Now you can download your photos using the Memory Maker entitlement.


----------



## suedisney

in my MDE I can see we purchased it, with confirmation number. We have no photos yet as our trip isn't until Monday, but I can not find it in my mobile app on Iphone. Second issue is that in my MDA account when I click on family and friends list, I can click on update but there is no box to check off in green about photopass...any help? thank you


----------



## Tomh

In My Disney Experience, under My Reservations and Tickets, is that where you see Memory Maker?  If not, at the bottom it says "Don't See Your Memory Maker Purchase?"  There is a button you can click "Link Memory Maker" which should help you.


What you are looking for in the "update" tab on your Friends and Family list is this:


----------



## brnrss34

If I buy an ap will going to Aulani cover Photopasses there? Or do I have to buy their kind of Memory Maker?


----------



## lolomarie

Does anyone have any experience or reviews of the mini portrait session?  I'm assuming these are professional photographers?


----------



## shocker

Tomh said:


> ​
> 
> *How it works*​
> *My Disney Experience*​
> 
> Next, make sure everyone who is travelling with you is also set up in My Disney Experience.  Now, using the Friends and Family feature of My Disney Experience, connect everyone to your account, and enable sharing and purchasing of PhotoPass photos.
> 
> You are now set to get your photos taken.
> 
> 
> *Choosing the right photo product*​
> 
> 
> Annual Passholders.  Most Annual Passholder levels include free digital downloads of PhotoPass photos.  If you have this, there is no need to buy any of the above Photo products.  When you activate your Annual Pass, any photos which are currently in your PhotoPass account, as well as any you have taken while your Annual Pass is valid, will be available for you to download at no additional charge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Memory Maker Specifics*​
> There are some things to keep in mind with Memory Maker.  You will be able to download all pictures taken of anyone that you have linked through Friends and Family, as long as you have enabled “My Disney PhotoPass Photos.”  If you aren’t sure, go to your friends and family list, and click on “Update” next to their name.  Make certain there is a green box by the “My Disney PhotoPass Photos” option, and you’re set.
> 
> ​


​

I've cut out portions of the first post to say that I'm AP, have 3 members of my family linked to me in MDE, and do not see "green box" after I click on "Update" next to each member.  I will say that I've not yet linked the MMW tickets to my family members yet.  Is this causing the problem?  or should I already be able to change their profile for the photo info?


----------



## kerry1379

I also don't have the option for a green box to check under update for My Disney Photopass Photos.  When I click on update beside my family and friends list I only have the option of updating their personal info (name and birthdate), or "Invite to Connect or Remove from list," or "Guest who can plan for ______."  Memory Maker does show up in my reservations list.


----------



## hiroMYhero

kerry1379 said:


> I also don't have the option for a green box to check under update for My Disney Photopass Photos.  When I click on update beside my family and friends list I only have the option of updating their personal info (name and birthdate), or "Invite to Connect or Remove from list," or "Guest who can plan for ______."  Memory Maker does show up in my reservations list.


It’s because your MDX account is where Memory Maker is linked. Everyone listed in your account and who are managed by you automatically have their photos linked to your account.

Only those who are listed on another MDX account and linked to you have to Select that Photopass box so that their photos link to your MDX. And they have to Select it while in their own account.


----------



## Tomh

lolomarie said:


> Does anyone have any experience or reviews of the mini portrait session?  I'm assuming these are professional photographers?


The way they word the description of it on their web site does make it sound like you will get a professional photographer, however, I have never tried it, and have not read any first hand accounts from anyone else who has used it, so I can't really offer you any advice.


----------



## Jubilee

Does anyone remember the photo sessions that used to be done (at least at the monorail resorts)?  Has this been eliminated?  We did it in 2008 and it was super affordable.  We had made an appointment. It was at the Polynesian and it was at least an hour long... I think we paid like $70.  I just read that something equal now costs $400???


----------



## Tomh

Jubilee said:


> Does anyone remember the photo sessions that used to be done (at least at the monorail resorts)?  Has this been eliminated?  We did it in 2008 and it was super affordable.  We had made an appointment. It was at the Polynesian and it was at least an hour long... I think we paid like $70.  I just read that something equal now costs $400???


As far as I know, the only options that area available now are the 20 minute session for $180, and the hour long session at $399.


----------



## lvdis

Does anyone know if there are photopass photographers at the water parks?  I thought I one point there was, but I can't seem to find any recent info on it.  Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

@lvdis ~ The Photopass Photogs are there for the character meet and greets.


----------



## Tomh

@hiroMYhero  . . . you are too fast for me


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tomh said:


> @hiroMYhero  . . . you are too fast for me


Sorry! I’m on West Coast time and I always look to see if you are on before I post.


----------



## Tomh

hiroMYhero said:


> Sorry! I’m on West Coast time and I always look to see if you are on before I post.


No apologies needed.  I have a rather strange and complicated schedule lol.  I tend to be on and off a lot during the day.


----------



## Stepman

Hi All!!

Quick question......i think the answer is yes but wanted to get confirmation on here.  I bought photopass for my April trip which starts on the 16th.  On the 15th I am staying offsite and going to Disney Springs for that night.  I wanted to use the photopass studio set and was wondering if i can use photopass the day before I officially check into POR the next day.  Not sure if it begins when I check in.

Any feedback would help, thanks!


----------



## Tomh

Yes, you will get those pictures as part of your Memory Maker download.


----------



## pd1138

lvdis said:


> Does anyone know if there are photopass photographers at the water parks?  I thought I one point there was, but I can't seem to find any recent info on it.  Thanks!



We did both water parks last August and there were photopass photographers from time to time at the edge of the wave pool at typhoon lagoon.  Also one was stationed at one of the three slides at the bottom of crushin gusher and at the new family raft ride.  Also saw them at Blizzard beach taking photos at summit plummit, the ski patrol area as kids went across the icebergs, and the bobbin wave pool.  I believe these photographers are only there between Memorial Day and Labor Day though.  We had many great photos taken.


----------



## Tomh

pd1138 said:


> We did both water parks last August and there were photopass photographers from time to time at the edge of the wave pool at typhoon lagoon.  Also one was stationed at one of the three slides at the bottom of crushin gusher and at the new family raft ride.  Also saw them at Blizzard beach taking photos at summit plummit, the ski patrol area as kids went across the icebergs, and the bobbin wave pool.  I believe these photographers are only there between Memorial Day and Labor Day though.  We had many great photos taken.


I believe that to be the case as well, only during the summer months.


----------



## parkhopmom

Today is Friday. If I buy my Memory Maker today, will my MK pics on Monday be included? would 3 days be fri, sat sun or sat sun mon?


----------



## crhbrault

We purchased in advance of our Jan trip, and were pleased with the photos and ride photos, however it does not give me the option to save the VIDEOS- ride or magic shot ones. My 45 days is up on Monday so I’m hoping to find a way to save those as my family will enjoy getting to go back and view them in coming months.
We did not plan to pay the added $29.95 for the CD - however if we do, will the videos be included on that?


----------



## fortheloveofminnie

My family and I are leaving in a few weeks and want to purchase memory maker.  My children and I are in one room, and my husband and his parents are listed in another room (they decided later that they would join us).  The entire party, including my husband and his parents, are on my family and friends list, but I am the only person who has a MDX account. I have always made reservations, selected FPs for everyone, etc. If I buy memory maker, will the photos my husband and his parents have taken by photopass photographers still be included with my memory maker.  Or do they need to have a MDX account so I can invite them to share? We usually stay in a DVC 2 bedroom all in the same room, so this has never been an issue before. 
Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

fortheloveofminnie said:


> If I buy memory maker, will the photos my husband and his parents have taken by photopass photographers still be included with my memory maker.


Yes because everyone is on the same MDX account. Linked photos are based on the MDX account listing and not a resort reservation...this applies to anyone who has purchased Memory Maker because not everyone stays onsite.


----------



## Tomh

parkhopmom said:


> Today is Friday. If I buy my Memory Maker today, will my MK pics on Monday be included? would 3 days be fri, sat sun or sat sun mon?





crhbrault said:


> We purchased in advance of our Jan trip, and were pleased with the photos and ride photos, however it does not give me the option to save the VIDEOS- ride or magic shot ones. My 45 days is up on Monday so I’m hoping to find a way to save those as my family will enjoy getting to go back and view them in coming months.
> We did not plan to pay the added $29.95 for the CD - however if we do, will the videos be included on that?


The ride videos are included with memory maker.  I have had some issues in the past with the "download all" function not getting videos, and sometimes even ride photos.  You might try downloading the videos individually.


----------



## Tomh

parkhopmom said:


> Today is Friday. If I buy my Memory Maker today, will my MK pics on Monday be included? would 3 days be fri, sat sun or sat sun mon?


To be perfectly honest, I'm not certain.  I'm also two days too late for my answer to matter, however I'm sure a quick call to the PhotoPass folks would have gotten you the answer you needed.


----------



## parkhopmom

parkhopmom said:


> Today is Friday. If I buy my Memory Maker today, will my MK pics on Monday be included? would 3 days be fri, sat sun or sat sun mon?


 
So, to answer my own question and if anyone else is wondering- Monday's photopass pics were included.


----------



## MommaVail

parkhopmom said:


> So, to answer my own question and if anyone else is wondering- Monday's photopass pics were included.


This is just the thing I was coming to look for!  Buying a pass today and hoping it's ready for Saturday.  Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

parkhopmom said:


> So, to answer my own question and if anyone else is wondering- Monday's photopass pics were included.


Thanks for confirming it’s 3 Disney Days and not 3 “24 hour days.” A Disney Day ends when the last park of the day closes. So your purchase day counted as Day#1.


----------



## Tomh

Tomh said:


> To be perfectly honest, I'm not certain.  I'm also two days too late for my answer to matter, however I'm sure a quick call to the PhotoPass folks would have gotten you the answer you needed.


Thanks so much for coming back and giving us the answer.  Now we know to help others.  I've updated the first post to reflect this information.


----------



## Caboosey

On a recent trip, we purchased Memory Maker (p.s.  The military discount on Memory Maker is awesome, it's less than $100!)  We took lots of pictures, magic shots, ride pictures, etc.  After our trip, I logged in and activated our pictures.  I now see them without watermarks and can download them.  However, the other people from my trip (My mom and sister-in-law specifically) cannot view them without watermarks or download them.  I have given them permission in MyDisneyExperience to view the photos.

When I called, they said I had to just give them my login name and password - and while that's fine because I trust them, it just doesn't seem right.  We are all linked in MDE and share plans, so why can't they download the pictures?  Is Memory Maker really only limited to one "main" person or are we missing something?


----------



## Fangorn

Caboosey said:


> On a recent trip, we purchased Memory Maker (p.s.  The military discount on Memory Maker is awesome, it's less than $100!)  We took lots of pictures, magic shots, ride pictures, etc.  After our trip, I logged in and activated our pictures.  I now see them without watermarks and can download them.  However, the other people from my trip (My mom and sister-in-law specifically) cannot view them without watermarks or download them.  I have given them permission in MyDisneyExperience to view the photos.
> 
> When I called, they said I had to just give them my login name and password - and while that's fine because I trust them, it just doesn't seem right.  We are all linked in MDE and share plans, so why can't they download the pictures?  Is Memory Maker really only limited to one "main" person or are we missing something?



You're not missing anything. That's the way it works. Only the person who purchased MM can see the photos without the watermark and download them. 

Steve


----------



## Tomh

This is exactly as it is supposed to be.  Only the person who has the Memory Maker entitlement can view photos without watermarks, and download them.  You can share your logins to allow other family members to edit photos.


----------



## FoxC63

@Tomh  Late to the party but I'm very grateful for the update!


----------



## Tomh

FoxC63 said:


> @Tomh  Late to the party but I'm very grateful for the update!


Yeah, story of my life, late to the party lol.  Power has been on and off (more than on) for the past week or so.  Too much wet heavy snow here.


----------



## Dave Crissman

Tomh said:


> *Everything PhotoPass and Memory Maker*​
> 
> 
> View attachment 301266​
> 
> *Overview*​
> Together, Photopass, and Memory Maker are a way for Disney guests to take home many precious memories of themselves and their families enjoying many different Walt Disney World experiences.
> 
> 
> *Product Definitions*​
> *Photopass: Getting your pictures taken*​
> 
> Photopass is the name of the Disney World service which takes photos of you and your family all around the Disney World parks, and resorts.  Having photos taken by Photopass Photographers is free for any guest, with no obligation to buy anything.
> 
> 
> View attachment 301272
> Photopass Photographer taking a photo of a family with Cinderella’s Castle in the background.​
> *My Disney Experience*​
> This encompasses the My Disney Experience mobile app, and the website as well.  This is where you will view, edit, and delete photos.  You will also manage your friends and family here, so that photos of your traveling party can also be included in any photo products you may purchase.
> 
> 
> *Gameday Photos Sports Photographer*​
> https://www.espnwwos.com/complex/services/sports-photographer/ Gameday Photos Sports Photographer  is a new service offered by ESPN.  Packages can be purchased for single player, the team, and times can be from an hour to the length of the game.  Prices vary by event.
> 
> 
> *Fine Art Photography*​
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/fine-art-photography-video/] Fine Art Photography is an extra charge service providing a dedicated photographer in one of a range of Disney World locations who will pose, and photograph your family.  There are numerous locations, and session lengths to choose from.  Some of these packages provide the photos immediately on a flash drive.  Others include retouching, and send the photos by mail several weeks later.  The Magic Kingdom Family Portrait also comes with a 16" x 24" canvas print of one photo of your choice, and a 20 print photo album.
> 
> 
> *Photo Download*​
> Photo download is a product you can purchase which will allow you to download a single Photopass Photo.
> 
> 
> *One Day Memory Maker*​
> The One Day Memory Maker purchase allows you to download all of the photos that were taken on one day of your stay.
> 
> 
> *Memory Maker*​
> Memory maker is a product which you can purchase.  Memory Maker allows you to download digital copies of all of the Photopass Photographs you and your family have taken over the course of your stay.
> 
> 
> *Magic Shot*​
> Magic shots are special photos which can be taken by Photopass Photographers, and add special elements into your Photopass photos.
> 
> View attachment 301270
> Magic Shot from Pandora showing a Banshee flying overhead.​
> Visit the * Magic Shots – Current Listings* thread to see all of the Magic Shots that are currently available in each of the parks.
> 
> 
> *How it works*​
> *My Disney Experience*​
> The first step to using PhotoPass, and / or Memory Maker is to set up your account on My Disney Experience.  This can be done through the DisneyWorld Website, or through the My Disney Experience app on your mobile device.
> 
> Once you have set up an account, you can then link your park tickets, and connect any Magic Bands you have.  If you don’t have Magic Bands yet, they can be connected when you get them.  It is also possible to use PhotoPass without a Magic Band
> 
> Next, make sure everyone who is travelling with you is also set up in My Disney Experience.  Now, using the Friends and Family feature of My Disney Experience, connect everyone to your account, and enable sharing and purchasing of PhotoPass photos.
> 
> You are now set to get your photos taken.
> 
> 
> *Choosing the right photo product*​
> This can be tricky, as it can be difficult to know how many pictures you are going to want before you actually have them taken, and choosing the right product depends largely on how many photos you want to keep.
> 
> The Photo Download allows you to download a single Photopass photo (as well as some edits of that same photo) from your trip.  If you are only going to want a couple of photos, this may be the least expensive option.
> 
> The One Day Memory Maker allows you to  download all of the photos that are taken on one day of your trip.  If you know that you are really only going to want the photos from your Animal Kingdom day, for instance, or you are only going to be in Disney World for one day, then this could be the best deal.  Note, the One Day Memory Maker costs slightly more than 4 individual Photo Downloads, so if you want 4 photos or less, it will be less expensive to buy them individually.
> 
> If you are going to want photos from more than one day of your trip, and you are going to want 10 or more photos, then the Memory Maker Advance Purchase will be your best deal.  For $169, this will allow you to download all of the photos that you have taken over the full length of your Disney World stay.  Note, this must be purchased at least 3 days before you have your first photo taken (If you purchase during the day on Friday, then the earliest you can get photos taken will be on Monday).
> 
> If you want to purchase Memory Maker less than 3 days before you have your first photo taken, then you will have to pay the regular purchase price of $199, which is slightly less than the cost of 12 single photo downloads.
> 
> Members of the military can take advantage of a military discount on Memory Maker, and purchase it for $98.  The military Memory Maker is retroactive, so that it includes photos that have already been taken.  Therefore, it can be purchased at any point during your trip.  This has to be purchased in person in Disney World, from a Guest Relations window, or ticket booth.
> 
> Annual Passholders.  Most Annual Passholder levels include free digital downloads of PhotoPass photos.  If you have this, there is no need to buy any of the above Photo products.  When you activate your Annual Pass, any photos which are currently in your PhotoPass account, as well as any you have taken while your Annual Pass is valid, will be available for you to download at no additional charge.
> 
> In addition to the above options, you can also purchase merchandise through PhotoPass customized with your PhotoPass photos.  Options include CD’s or DVD’s with all of your digital images on them, mugs, cups, calendars, and a host of other products.  It is worth noting that if you purchase the digital download of your photos, you can then use other companies to create many of these same products, and likely at a considerably lower price.
> 
> The hard part in choosing the right product is knowing what you are going to want.  9 individual Photo Downloads will cost you less than the Memory Maker pre-purchase price.  11 individual Photo Downloads will cost less than the Memory Maker at the non pre-purchase price.  If you can figure out ahead of time how many photos you will be happy with, then you have the best chance of picking the right product.  If you go into the trip thinking you’ll only want a few, then decide halfway through it that you really want them all, you wind up paying $199 for Memory Maker when you could have had it for $169.  Take your time, look online to see what kinds of photos other people are getting from PhotoPass, and hopefully, you will pick the right product before you start your trip.
> 
> 
> *Getting your photos taken*​  You can have photos taken in many different ways.
> 
> Photopass Photographers can be found at scenic locations throughout the Disney World parks, waterparks, resort hotels, Disney Springs, and at some special resort meals (usually character meals.  These change from time to time.)  Resort photographers are most often found in the decorated lobbies of the deluxe resorts around the holidays.  Don't be afraid to approach them and ask them to take your photo, that is what they are there for, and they will walk your group around the lobby for the best spots.  *tip*  Photopass photographers are always willing to take your picture with your own camera, or cell phone, in addition to taking the Photopass photo.  Since there is no obligation to buy the Photopass photos, this is a relatively easy way to get family photos taken without asking another park guest to help out.
> 
> **Current character meals with PhotoPass photographers:*​Akershus Royal Banquet Hall in Epcot's Norway pavilion
> Cinderella's Royal Table in Magic Kingdom's Cinderella's Castle
> Chef Mickey's in the Contemporary Resort
> *These locations are accurate as of 2/15/18​
> Ride Photos and Videos.  Some rides automatically take photos and some even take videos of you on the ride.
> 
> Photobooths.  Spread around Disney World are some photobooths.  There is no official list of where they are, but they can often be found in resort arcades, and around the boardwalk.  Sometimes you will spot one in a park.  Disney has been converting these photobooths from pay only to pay, or photopass, so some of them aren't photopass yet, but some can be activated with your Magic Band, and the photos will be added to your PhotPass account for free
> 
> Character Meet and Greets nearly always have a PhotoPass photographer on hand.  Some dining packages (Cinderella’s Royal Table, and Chef Mickey’s for example) have an option to get your photo taken.
> 
> Photopass Studios. There is a photography studio in the marketplace at Disney Springs.
> 
> Having PhotoPass photos taken is free.  There is nothing to buy, or sign up for.  Anyone can approach any of the PhotoPass Photographers, and have their photo taken at any time with absolutely no obligation.  You can view that photo in your My Disney Experience account on your mobile device, or through the PhotoPass website.
> 
> There are also other photography services available for purchase.  These include:
> 
> Fine Art Photography.  This service provides a dedicated photographer in one of a range of Disney World locations who will pose, and photograph your family.  There are numerous locations, and session lengths to choose from.  Some of these packages provide the photos immediately on a flash drive.  Others include retouching, and send the photos by mail several weeks later.  The Magic Kingdom Family Portrait also comes with a 16" x 24" canvas print of one photo of your choice, and a 20 print photo album.
> 
> Gameday Photos Sports Photographer. This is a new service offered by ESPN.  Packages can be purchased for single player, the team, and times can be from an hour to the length of the game.  Prices vary by event.
> 
> 
> *Editing your photos*​
> Once your photos have been taken, it is time to edit.  Usually, you will wait until you return home to do this.  On the Disney World website, under My Disney Experience click on My Photos, and log in.  There, you will have options to view, and edit your photos.  Editing options include cropping, adding borders and stickers, changing aspect ratio, changing color to black and white, or orientation from Landscape to Portrait.  Once you have edited a photo as you see fit, you can select “Create a Copy” to save the edited photo.  You will now have both the original, and the edited version.  You can really get creative, and have lots of fun with the editing tools.
> 
> 
> *Downloading*​
> On the Photopass website, you have two options.  You can download a single photo, or you can create a download set with all of your photos.  For those using Memory Maker, my suggestion is make all of your edits, then make a full download set.  Once you have downloaded your photos, you can get them printed as you see fit, or use them to create products for unique family keepsakes.
> 
> 
> *Memory Maker Specifics*​
> There are some things to keep in mind with Memory Maker.  You will be able to download all pictures taken of anyone that you have linked through Friends and Family, as long as you have enabled “My Disney PhotoPass Photos.”  If you aren’t sure, go to your friends and family list, and click on “Update” next to their name.  Make certain there is a green box by the “My Disney PhotoPass Photos” option, and you’re set.
> 
> Each photo you have taken will stay on the PhotoPass server for 45 days from the day it is taken.  This means you need to finish your editing, and download your photos within 45 days of having them taken.
> 
> In addition, once you download your first photo, you can add more photos to the Memory Maker for 30 days.  After that, you will no longer be able to add new pictures.  These deadlines are important to keep in mind, especially if you are taking a longer trip, have a big group whose trips may not all begin and end at exactly the same time, or have other circumstances that might delay your editing and downloading of photos.
> 
> 
> *Conclusion*​
> I hope this gives you a good idea of what PhotoPass and Memory Maker are all about.  For sure, these products aren’t for everyone, but they can provide wonderful family photos that will be cherished for many years to come.
> 
> If you have any questions, please post, ask.



Tom,
      What a concise, easy to understand summary of the Photo Pass/Memory Maker option at Disney World. Thanks so much for organizing and putting this link together. I have familiarized myself with Memory Maker, but I will have the rest of my family read this link so they have a basic knowledge prior to our trip in a couple weeks.

Thanks again,
Dave Crissman


----------



## Tomh

Dave Crissman said:


> Tom,
> What a concise, easy to understand summary of the Photo Pass/Memory Maker option at Disney World. Thanks so much for organizing and putting this link together. I have familiarized myself with Memory Maker, but I will have the rest of my family read this link so they have a basic knowledge prior to our trip in a couple weeks.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Dave Crissman


Dave, thank you so much!  Your kind words are very appreciated.  I have learned so much here on the DIS over the years, and my vacations have been wonderful in part because of all the help I got here.  When hiroMYhero asked me about putting together a Photopass / Memory Maker thread, I jumped at the opportunity to give back something to the community that has been so helpful to me.


----------



## WDWAurora

Great post! I was reading to find out about water park photographers. I had found articles referencing them being there over the summer, but not when it started. Based upon what I’m reading in this thread, mid to late June we should find some photographers at typhoon lagoon?


----------



## Tomh

WDWAurora said:


> Great post! I was reading to find out about water park photographers. I had found articles referencing them being there over the summer, but not when it started. Based upon what I’m reading in this thread, mid to late June we should find some photographers at typhoon lagoon?


I'm so glad you found it helpful.  Please do come back and let us know your findings so we can refine the information here.


----------



## jenninator

So we just left MK.  I bought 1 day memory maker in the app.  It was just after midnight and it set it  for tomorrow! I,didn't realize it did it for Tues until the water mark didn't go away. (Brain foggy frim 16 hours in park, haha!)

I got worried my photos would go away, so I repurchased it for Mon. 

Do you think they will refund me the extra charge??


----------



## Tomh

jenninator said:


> So we just left MK.  I bought 1 day memory maker in the app.  It was just after midnight and it set it  for tomorrow! I,didn't realize it did it for Tues until the water mark didn't go away. (Brain foggy frim 16 hours in park, haha!)
> 
> I got worried my photos would go away, so I repurchased it for Mon.
> 
> Do you think they will refund me the extra charge??


I suspect that they will.  Disney is usually pretty good about customer service.


----------



## jenninator

Tomh said:


> I suspect that they will.  Disney is usually pretty good about customer service.



It took some time on hold,  but they refunded the double charge ! whew!!


----------



## Tomh

jenninator said:


> It took some time on hold,  but they refunded the double charge ! whew!!


Awesome, glad to hear it!


----------



## Colleen27

Is anyone aware of changes to how they're managing the AP photopass benefit these days? The last I read, it was a rolling 365-day benefit, but I'm having issues accessing photopass pictures from the first two days of our trip because I didn't upgrade my ticket to an AP until day #3 and the response I got from PP support was that those pictures aren't included because they were taken prior to the upgrade. (And in additional weirdness - the AP activation date isn't the first day I used my MYW ticket either, which I thought was well-established procedure; it is the day I actually upgraded, which was our second park day, which is complicating the whole question.)


----------



## CarolynFH

Colleen27 said:


> Is anyone aware of changes to how they're managing the AP photopass benefit these days? The last I read, it was a rolling 365-day benefit, but I'm having issues accessing photopass pictures from the first two days of our trip because I didn't upgrade my ticket to an AP until day #3 and the response I got from PP support was that those pictures aren't included because they were taken prior to the upgrade. (And in additional weirdness - *the AP activation date isn't the first day I used my MYW ticket either, which I thought was well-established procedure; it is the day I actually upgraded*, which was our second park day, which is complicating the whole question.)



That's probably the issue.  Maybe you should call WDW Ticketing (sorry, I don't know the number).  They should correct the AP activation date, which should in turn open those photos for you.


----------



## j2thomason

I sure wish that you could filter by dates on the website!! I hate having to scroll to the bottom to see my most recent pictures!!


----------



## Tomh

Colleen27 said:


> Is anyone aware of changes to how they're managing the AP photopass benefit these days? The last I read, it was a rolling 365-day benefit, but I'm having issues accessing photopass pictures from the first two days of our trip because I didn't upgrade my ticket to an AP until day #3 and the response I got from PP support was that those pictures aren't included because they were taken prior to the upgrade. (And in additional weirdness - the AP activation date isn't the first day I used my MYW ticket either, which I thought was well-established procedure; it is the day I actually upgraded, which was our second park day, which is complicating the whole question.)


I am not aware of any changes, but please do check back and let us know how things work out.


----------



## Tink03477

What if I just want a DVD of all my pics and videos. Is there a cost to just get that?
Do the photopass photographers mind using your cell phone to take a pic too?
Thank you!


----------



## Tomh

Tink03477 said:


> What if I just want a DVD of all my pics and videos. Is there a cost to just get that?
> Do the photopass photographers mind using your cell phone to take a pic too?
> Thank you!


Photopass Photographers will happily use your phone, or camera to take a picture after they take it with their camera.

To the best of my knowledge, the only way to get your photos on DVD is to buy the Memory Maker, and then purchase the Archive disc for an additional $29.95.  It would save you some money to download all the photos, and burn them to a DVD yourself.


----------



## Tink03477

Tomh said:


> Photopass Photographers will happily use your phone, or camera to take a picture after they take it with their camera.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, the only way to get your photos on DVD is to buy the Memory Maker, and then purchase the Archive disc for an additional $29.95.  It would save you some money to download all the photos, and burn them to a DVD yourself.



Thank you very much!!


----------



## Tomh

Tink03477 said:


> Thank you very much!!


You're welcome.


----------



## jhugge

So if we have a group of 7 (including 2 families) as long as we are all linked through MDE we only need to buy one memory maker package to see all of our photos?

Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

jhugge said:


> So if we have a group of 7 (including 2 families) as long as we are all linked through MDE we only need to buy one memory maker package to see all of our photos?
> 
> Thanks!


That’s correct. 

Only the Manager of the MDX account where MM is linked can edit and download photos.


----------



## jhugge

Thank you so much!


----------



## hiroMYhero

jhugge said:


> Thank you so much!


Be sure the others in the linked MDX Select “Share All Photos” in their Friends/Family area.


----------



## Princess_Iliana_of_Avalor

Hey all! How much in advance should I purchase memory maker? We leave this Friday night and get there Saturday morning!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Princess_Iliana_of_Avalor said:


> Hey all! How much in advance should I purchase memory maker? We leave this Friday night and get there Saturday morning!


You should go ahead and buy it now. The latest you can purchase it is Wednesday so buying it now means you don’t have to worry about getting it done on Wednesday.


----------



## Tomh

hiro, you are too fast for me lol.  I agree, I would just go ahead and buy it now.  I can't think of any advantage to waiting, and if you should forget to buy it on Wednesday, then you either lose a day of your pictures, or have to pay the higher price to get them.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Does anyone have experience of the  Disney Fine Art photography? I am considering one of the Castle mini sessions.

I already have a session booked with an off-site photographer but he can’t do anything in the parks and I like the idea of some castle pics. I have Lightroom so can edit the photos a little myself.


----------



## Tomh

I have no experience with them, but I am looking forward to perhaps hearing from others who have!


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Tomh said:


> I have no experience with them, but I am looking forward to perhaps hearing from others who have!



I’m happy to be a guinea pig, but since I’m not going until October, it will be a long wait!


----------



## dedesmith32

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Does anyone have experience of the  Disney Fine Art photography? I am considering one of the Castle mini sessions.
> 
> I already have a session booked with an off-site photographer but he can’t do anything in the parks and I like the idea of some castle pics. I have Lightroom so can edit the photos a little myself.



I have a session booked already too (for December) and would love to hear from someone who has already done it! There’s only 15 min - but if I got a good family photo and a good individual of my son and daughter and my hubby and I - I would be pleased! Photos are my kind of souvenirs and I really want it to be worth the cost!


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

dedesmith32 said:


> I have a session booked already too (for December) and would love to hear from someone who has already done it! There’s only 15 min - but if I got a good family photo and a good individual of my son and daughter and my hubby and I - I would be pleased! Photos are my kind of souvenirs and I really want it to be worth the cost!



That’s exactly how I feel! I don’t shop much so I don’t plan on buying many souvenirs but I would love a few good photos of the family.


----------



## M12e31g

A very dear friend has an AP. My family is going in June(AP holder is not). If she adds us on MDE, will she get our photos?


----------



## Tomh

Your dear friend can add you in MDE, making sure that you enable photopass sharing, and she will be able to view, and download (for her own use) your photopass pictures.


----------



## Luisfba

If I don't have memory maker, but have magic bands.. will I still get the on ride pictures and videos as options to purchase (either via photopass or a 1 day memory maker)?

Going on a 1 day visit (HS in AM, MK in PM) and want to be able to have the automatic ride photos and videos (ToT, 7DMT, RnRC).  Thanks


----------



## hiroMYhero

Luisfba said:


> If I don't have memory maker, but have magic bands.. will I still get the on ride pictures and videos as options to purchase (either via photopass or a 1 day memory maker)?


Yes, they’ll show up in your MDX account!  And, I keep thinking “you’re finally going  to the World!” Have a great time, Luis!


----------



## margot31

I have read through all of this....I notice that those who have AP and photo that any friends and families can use the AP photo pass even if the AP holder is not on the same time....but once linked should they be able to see the photos from previous trips.   I am adding my sister to my friends and family list but when we go into her account she can't see anything...I thought she would be able to.  She goes in May. We might be going in May just waiting for the gov't to let my husband know if he can.  But either way I thought she could see our previous trip.


----------



## Luisfba

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes, they’ll show up in your MDX account!  And, I keep thinking “you’re finally going  to the World!” Have a great time, Luis!



hiro.. yes.. finally!  It's been 1.5 years.. which is about 1 year too long as far as I'm concerned.  My older daughter just turned 13 and thinks she's too cool for the world so wants to try Universal.  So we are doing that but I'm taking my 8 year old to WDW for a day (just her and I, my older one can stay at Universal with her mom that day).  Have a fun day planned with the younger one.  Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

margot31 said:


> I have read through all of this....I notice that those who have AP and photo that any friends and families can use the AP photo pass even if the AP holder is not on the same time....but once linked should they be able to see the photos from previous trips.   I am adding my sister to my friends and family list but when we go into her account she can't see anything...I thought she would be able to.  She goes in May. We might be going in May just waiting for the gov't to let my husband know if he can.  But either way I thought she could see our previous trip.


Only you can see previous trips. She can see photos but only within the timeframe that they exist for a non-AP person. 

For instance, I’m linked to an AP Guest. I can see his currently linked photos from his trip a couple of weeks ago but not photos from his January trip. All the photos that I can view have the Photopass watermark whereas the AP has a clear view of the photo. The MDX/Photopass system does know who is who in relation to who has the AP.


----------



## disneyholic family

if i buy an annual pass, i get "photopass download" included at no additional cost, correct?
is this the functionally the same as memory maker?

last summer i had free memory maker - it was included in my UK 21 day ticket.

if i buy an AP this year, will the included photopass download seem to be the same to me (as memory maker)? (at no additional cost beyond the cost of the AP)?


----------



## CarolynFH

disneyholic family said:


> if i buy an annual pass, i get "photopass download" included at no additional cost, correct?
> is this the functionally the same as memory maker?
> 
> last summer i had free memory maker - it was included in my UK 21 day ticket.
> 
> if i buy an AP this year, will the included photopass download seem to be the same to me (as memory maker)? (at no additional cost beyond the cost of the AP)?



Yes, it will function like MM - but better! Because photos will be available for download for one year plus 30 days after they were taken.


----------



## camnhan

Question...we went in Oct and I was able to purchase just the day of my son's bday pictures....I was able to get the full days worth for around $70 I think. My cousin went in Feb and I can't find where she can purchase just the full single day? Did they take that away?


----------



## Tomh

I believe the option is still there, but it is only available through the My Disney Experience mobile app.  In the app, click on the character icon on the bottom, then scroll down to my photos, then open a photo.  At the bottom, click on buy my photos, which should then give you some options, one of which will be Unlimited Downloads of your photo for this day.


----------



## hiroMYhero

camnhan said:


> Question...we went in Oct and I was able to purchase just the day of my son's bday pictures....I was able to get the full days worth for around $70 I think. My cousin went in Feb and I can't find where she can purchase just the full single day? Did they take that away?


Choose a photo and Select the option to purchase. The 1-day Memory Maker for that specific day will be one of the options from the “purchase” area.


----------



## camnhan

Tomh said:


> I believe the option is still there, but it is only available through the My Disney Experience mobile app.  In the app, click on the character icon on the bottom, then scroll down to my photos, then open a photo.  At the bottom, click on buy my photos, which should then give you some options, one of which will be Unlimited Downloads of your photo for this day.


That is my issue then. I was on the computer tonight trying it....will try my phone then later. I am traveling tomorrow to meet up with her and help her get her pictures purchase and started to panic!
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## DizneyMommy

So then you can only download to a phone and not to a computer? 



Tomh said:


> I believe the option is still there, but it is only available through the My Disney Experience mobile app.  In the app, click on the character icon on the bottom, then scroll down to my photos, then open a photo.  At the bottom, click on buy my photos, which should then give you some options, one of which will be Unlimited Downloads of your photo for this day.


----------



## hiroMYhero

DizneyMommy said:


> So then you can only download to a phone and not to a computer?


No; you purchase it from a photo in your MDX account. Download photos from your computer.


----------



## DizneyMommy

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Does anyone have experience of the  Disney Fine Art photography? I am considering one of the Castle mini sessions.
> 
> I already have a session booked with an off-site photographer but he can’t do anything in the parks and I like the idea of some castle pics. I have Lightroom so can edit the photos a little myself.


I’ve been exploring the same thing. I got such mixed information and opinions, and the sample photos were all over the place. Disney was less than helpful when I tried to ask questions, I swear they NEVER answer the phone so I emailed through the website... and they told me to call. And then I got distracted and forgot about it


----------



## Tomh

DizneyMommy said:


> So then you can only download to a phone and not to a computer?


Once you have made your purchase, you can download from the computer.  However, for what ever reason, the only way to purchase the one day Memory Maker is through the mobile app.


----------



## DizneyMommy

Tomh said:


> Once you have made your purchase, you can download from the computer.  However, for what ever reason, the only way to purchase the one day Memory Maker is through the mobile app.



Ha, Disney programming at its finest lol. Thank you, that probably would have driven me batty, we planned to only buy one day too.


----------



## Tomh

DizneyMommy said:


> Ha, Disney programming at its finest lol. Thank you, that probably would have driven me batty, we planned to only buy one day too.


You're most welcome.  Glad I could be of assistance.  I actually have never used the one day Memory Maker, but I've read a few accounts of how to get to it.  It does seem more hidden, and complicated than necessary lol.


----------



## bonjing

How will the the photographer know that you purchased memory maker?  If i remember correctly, Disney Land gave you a different pass to show the photographer, that you purchased the prepackaged photos, I've heard that they were more inclined to take more pictures and add special elements to the pictures at the time.  You also could get the "free" photo claim ticket but the photographers just took _normal _pictures.


----------



## Tomh

bonjing said:


> How will the the photographer know that you purchased memory maker?  If i remember correctly, Disney Land gave you a different pass to show the photographer, that you purchased the prepackaged photos, I've heard that they were more inclined to take more pictures and add special elements to the pictures at the time.  You also could get the "free" photo claim ticket but the photographers just took _normal _pictures.


The photographers don't know whether you have Memory Maker or not.  They take photos for everyone regardless, always take at least a couple of shots, and often enough, add in Magic Shots.  How many shots they take, how much time they spend with you, in my experience, is largely determined by how busy they are.  If you are lucky enough to come across a photographer whom doesn't have a line, they are quite likely to spend some extra time and effort on your photos.


----------



## CarolynFH

bonjing said:


> How will the the photographer know that you purchased memory maker?  If i remember correctly, Disney Land gave you a different pass to show the photographer, that you purchased the prepackaged photos, I've heard that they were more inclined to take more pictures and add special elements to the pictures at the time.  You also could get the "free" photo claim ticket but the photographers just took _normal _pictures.





Tomh said:


> The photographers don't know whether you have Memory Maker or not.  They take photos for everyone regardless, always take at least a couple of shots, and often enough, add in Magic Shots.  How many shots they take, how much time they spend with you, in my experience, is largely determined by how busy they are.  If you are lucky enough to come across a photographer whom doesn't have a line, they are quite likely to spend some extra time and effort on your photos.



I fully agree with TomH!  My husband is especially adept at spotting photographers who aren't busy, and we've had some of our best photos and magic shots from them.  When there's a long line (such as on Main Street in the morning), they just can't take the time to do a lot.  But whether you have Memory Maker or not makes no difference to them.  If you don't have it, and they take an especially lovely photo of you, you might spend the $ to buy that photo and more!


----------



## DizneyMommy

bonjing said:


> How will the the photographer know that you purchased memory maker?  If i remember correctly, Disney Land gave you a different pass to show the photographer, that you purchased the prepackaged photos, I've heard that they were more inclined to take more pictures and add special elements to the pictures at the time.  You also could get the "free" photo claim ticket but the photographers just took _normal _pictures.



This is not true. They take the magic photos for anyone who asks


----------



## Ikcerog

Hi, all! I am hoping to get PhotoPass shots in front of the Partners statue during an upcoming visit to MK [7 days as of this writing!!], with dear ol' Dad.

Any tips for timing a trip to the hub, and being able to find a photographer? I understand stage shows in front of the Castle would not be an optimal time to show up, but I wasn't sure if there were known 'good times' to show up, based on time-of-day or entertainment lineup in the vicinity.

Thanks very much!


----------



## Tomh

I know we often see a lot of photographers on Main Street in the morning when the park first opens, though to be honest, I've never noticed whether there were photographers in the hub area at that time as well.

I have noticed photographers in the hub after dark, getting pictures with the illuminated castle in the background.


----------



## camnhan

Tomh said:


> Once you have made your purchase, you can download from the computer.  However, for what ever reason, the only way to purchase the one day Memory Maker is through the mobile app.


AND just an FYI....they have changed the app so the memory maker is an in app purchase for the Iphone. thank goodness we got a knowledgeable tech on the other end of the phone because we didn't have any payment source set up for in app purchases and it doesn't let you just put in your card information. He had to walk us through how to set the phone up with our card to purchase...
My question now is....we purchased yesterday. Do we now have 30 days to play with the stickers and such and then download them?


----------



## bonjing

DizneyMommy said:


> This is not true. They take the magic photos for anyone who asks



True, _if_ you ask.  My first time at DisneyLand I didn't know about the extras that they could add to the photos, so we just had a regular photo claim ticket, basic photos were taken.  Next adventure we had, I bought the photopass. All the photographers took their time, "did this, did that" regardless of the line behind them, without me asking for any special effects.


----------



## Tomh

bonjing said:


> True, _if_ you ask.  My first time at DisneyLand I didn't know about the extras that they could add to the photos, so we just had a regular photo claim ticket, basic photos were taken.  Next adventure we had, I bought the photopass. All the photographers took their time, "did this, did that" regardless of the line behind them, without me asking for any special effects.


I have never asked for a Magic Shot, and have always gotten at least a few during our trips.


----------



## CarolynFH

bonjing said:


> True, _if_ you ask.  My first time at DisneyLand I didn't know about the extras that they could add to the photos, so we just had a regular photo claim ticket, basic photos were taken.  Next adventure we had, I bought the photopass. All the photographers took their time, "did this, did that" regardless of the line behind them, without me asking for any special effects.





Tomh said:


> I have never asked for a Magic Shot, and have always gotten at least a few during our trips.



This thread has led me to realize that WDW and DL are very different when it comes to photos!  There’s no “regular photo claim ticket” at WDW. It’s all PhotoPass. If you have a MB the photographer will scan it; if no MB, get a PhotoPass card from the first photographer and have all of them scan it. In any case, the photos show in your MDE for you to pay for individually or as some version of MM.


----------



## DizneyMommy

bonjing said:


> True, _if_ you ask.  My first time at DisneyLand I didn't know about the extras that they could add to the photos, so we just had a regular photo claim ticket, basic photos were taken.  Next adventure we had, I bought the photopass. All the photographers took their time, "did this, did that" regardless of the line behind them, without me asking for any special effects.



I’m not sure what a “regular photo claim ticket” is? We have AP’s and for a while had photopass included, so we’ve had it paid for, not paid for, and used MaxPass. The photopass photographers don’t know what you have, and don’t scan anything until after they’ve taken the photo. We’ve been offered magic shots just as often when we had an AP, had MaxPass, and when we just took the photopass card they handed us. Often we don’t bother with pulling up the app anyways and just take the new card and add it later. At DL, photopass costs a whopping $10 a day, and is free with some AP levels, the photogs really don’t care what you have.


----------



## DizneyMommy

Ikcerog said:


> Hi, all! I am hoping to get PhotoPass shots in front of the Partners statue during an upcoming visit to MK [7 days as of this writing!!], with dear ol' Dad.
> 
> Any tips for timing a trip to the hub, and being able to find a photographer? I understand stage shows in front of the Castle would not be an optimal time to show up, but I wasn't sure if there were known 'good times' to show up, based on time-of-day or entertainment lineup in the vicinity.
> 
> Thanks very much!


 there are almost always photographers at the Partners statue and in front of the castle in the hub!


----------



## 1stDzneyMom

Tomh said:


> *Everything PhotoPass and Memory Maker*​
> 
> 
> View attachment 301266​
> 
> *Overview*​
> Together, Photopass, and Memory Maker are a way for Disney guests to take home many precious memories of themselves and their families enjoying many different Walt Disney World experiences.
> 
> 
> *Product Definitions*​
> *Photopass: Getting your pictures taken*​
> 
> Photopass is the name of the Disney World service which takes photos of you and your family all around the Disney World parks, and resorts.  Having photos taken by Photopass Photographers is free for any guest, with no obligation to buy anything.
> 
> 
> View attachment 301272
> Photopass Photographer taking a photo of a family with Cinderella’s Castle in the background.​
> *My Disney Experience*​
> This encompasses the My Disney Experience mobile app, and the website as well.  This is where you will view, edit, and delete photos.  You will also manage your friends and family here, so that photos of your traveling party can also be included in any photo products you may purchase.
> 
> 
> *Gameday Photos Sports Photographer*​
> https://www.espnwwos.com/complex/services/sports-photographer/ Gameday Photos Sports Photographer  is a new service offered by ESPN.  Packages can be purchased for single player, the team, and times can be from an hour to the length of the game.  Prices vary by event.
> 
> 
> *Fine Art Photography*​
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/fine-art-photography-video/] Fine Art Photography is an extra charge service providing a dedicated photographer in one of a range of Disney World locations who will pose, and photograph your family.  There are numerous locations, and session lengths to choose from.  Some of these packages provide the photos immediately on a flash drive.  Others include retouching, and send the photos by mail several weeks later.  The Magic Kingdom Family Portrait also comes with a 16" x 24" canvas print of one photo of your choice, and a 20 print photo album.
> 
> 
> *Photo Download*​
> Photo download is a product you can purchase which will allow you to download a single Photopass Photo.
> 
> 
> *One Day Memory Maker*​
> The One Day Memory Maker purchase allows you to download all of the photos that were taken on one day of your stay.
> 
> 
> *Memory Maker*​
> Memory maker is a product which you can purchase.  Memory Maker allows you to download digital copies of all of the Photopass Photographs you and your family have taken over the course of your stay.
> 
> 
> *Magic Shot*​
> Magic shots are special photos which can be taken by Photopass Photographers, and add special elements into your Photopass photos.
> 
> View attachment 301270
> Magic Shot from Pandora showing a Banshee flying overhead.​
> Visit the * Magic Shots – Current Listings* thread to see all of the Magic Shots that are currently available in each of the parks.
> 
> 
> *How it works*​
> *My Disney Experience*​
> The first step to using PhotoPass, and / or Memory Maker is to set up your account on My Disney Experience.  This can be done through the DisneyWorld Website, or through the My Disney Experience app on your mobile device.
> 
> Once you have set up an account, you can then link your park tickets, and connect any Magic Bands you have.  If you don’t have Magic Bands yet, they can be connected when you get them.  It is also possible to use PhotoPass without a Magic Band
> 
> Next, make sure everyone who is travelling with you is also set up in My Disney Experience.  Now, using the Friends and Family feature of My Disney Experience, connect everyone to your account, and enable sharing and purchasing of PhotoPass photos.
> 
> You are now set to get your photos taken.
> 
> 
> *Choosing the right photo product*​
> This can be tricky, as it can be difficult to know how many pictures you are going to want before you actually have them taken, and choosing the right product depends largely on how many photos you want to keep.
> 
> The Photo Download allows you to download a single Photopass photo (as well as some edits of that same photo) from your trip.  If you are only going to want a couple of photos, this may be the least expensive option.
> 
> The One Day Memory Maker allows you to  download all of the photos that are taken on one day of your trip.  If you know that you are really only going to want the photos from your Animal Kingdom day, for instance, or you are only going to be in Disney World for one day, then this could be the best deal.  Note, the One Day Memory Maker costs slightly more than 4 individual Photo Downloads, so if you want 4 photos or less, it will be less expensive to buy them individually.
> 
> If you are going to want photos from more than one day of your trip, and you are going to want 10 or more photos, then the Memory Maker Advance Purchase will be your best deal.  For $169, this will allow you to download all of the photos that you have taken over the full length of your Disney World stay.  Note, this must be purchased at least 3 days before you have your first photo taken (If you purchase during the day on Friday, then the earliest you can get photos taken will be on Monday).
> 
> If you want to purchase Memory Maker less than 3 days before you have your first photo taken, then you will have to pay the regular purchase price of $199, which is slightly less than the cost of 12 single photo downloads.
> 
> Members of the military can take advantage of a military discount on Memory Maker, and purchase it for $98.  The military Memory Maker is retroactive, so that it includes photos that have already been taken.  Therefore, it can be purchased at any point during your trip.  This has to be purchased in person in Disney World, from a Guest Relations window, or ticket booth.
> 
> Annual Passholders.  Most Annual Passholder levels include free digital downloads of PhotoPass photos.  If you have this, there is no need to buy any of the above Photo products.  When you activate your Annual Pass, any photos which are currently in your PhotoPass account, as well as any you have taken while your Annual Pass is valid, will be available for you to download at no additional charge.
> 
> In addition to the above options, you can also purchase merchandise through PhotoPass customized with your PhotoPass photos.  Options include CD’s or DVD’s with all of your digital images on them, mugs, cups, calendars, and a host of other products.  It is worth noting that if you purchase the digital download of your photos, you can then use other companies to create many of these same products, and likely at a considerably lower price.
> 
> The hard part in choosing the right product is knowing what you are going to want.  9 individual Photo Downloads will cost you less than the Memory Maker pre-purchase price.  11 individual Photo Downloads will cost less than the Memory Maker at the non pre-purchase price.  If you can figure out ahead of time how many photos you will be happy with, then you have the best chance of picking the right product.  If you go into the trip thinking you’ll only want a few, then decide halfway through it that you really want them all, you wind up paying $199 for Memory Maker when you could have had it for $169.  Take your time, look online to see what kinds of photos other people are getting from PhotoPass, and hopefully, you will pick the right product before you start your trip.
> 
> 
> *Getting your photos taken*​  You can have photos taken in many different ways.
> 
> Photopass Photographers can be found at scenic locations throughout the Disney World parks, waterparks, resort hotels, Disney Springs, and at some special resort meals (usually character meals.  These change from time to time.)  Resort photographers are most often found in the decorated lobbies of the deluxe resorts around the holidays.  Don't be afraid to approach them and ask them to take your photo, that is what they are there for, and they will walk your group around the lobby for the best spots.  *tip*  Photopass photographers are always willing to take your picture with your own camera, or cell phone, in addition to taking the Photopass photo.  Since there is no obligation to buy the Photopass photos, this is a relatively easy way to get family photos taken without asking another park guest to help out.
> 
> **Current character meals with PhotoPass photographers:*​Akershus Royal Banquet Hall in Epcot's Norway pavilion
> Cinderella's Royal Table in Magic Kingdom's Cinderella's Castle
> Chef Mickey's in the Contemporary Resort
> *These locations are accurate as of 2/15/18​
> Ride Photos and Videos.  Some rides automatically take photos and some even take videos of you on the ride.
> 
> Photobooths.  Spread around Disney World are some photobooths.  There is no official list of where they are, but they can often be found in resort arcades, and around the boardwalk.  Sometimes you will spot one in a park.  Disney has been converting these photobooths from pay only to pay, or photopass, so some of them aren't photopass yet, but some can be activated with your Magic Band, and the photos will be added to your PhotPass account for free
> 
> Character Meet and Greets nearly always have a PhotoPass photographer on hand.  Some dining packages (Cinderella’s Royal Table, and Chef Mickey’s for example) have an option to get your photo taken.
> 
> Photopass Studios. There is a photography studio in the marketplace at Disney Springs.
> 
> Having PhotoPass photos taken is free.  There is nothing to buy, or sign up for.  Anyone can approach any of the PhotoPass Photographers, and have their photo taken at any time with absolutely no obligation.  You can view that photo in your My Disney Experience account on your mobile device, or through the PhotoPass website.
> 
> There are also other photography services available for purchase.  These include:
> 
> Fine Art Photography.  This service provides a dedicated photographer in one of a range of Disney World locations who will pose, and photograph your family.  There are numerous locations, and session lengths to choose from.  Some of these packages provide the photos immediately on a flash drive.  Others include retouching, and send the photos by mail several weeks later.  The Magic Kingdom Family Portrait also comes with a 16" x 24" canvas print of one photo of your choice, and a 20 print photo album.
> 
> Gameday Photos Sports Photographer. This is a new service offered by ESPN.  Packages can be purchased for single player, the team, and times can be from an hour to the length of the game.  Prices vary by event.
> 
> 
> *Editing your photos*​
> Once your photos have been taken, it is time to edit.  Usually, you will wait until you return home to do this.  On the Disney World website, under My Disney Experience click on My Photos, and log in.  There, you will have options to view, and edit your photos.  Editing options include cropping, adding borders and stickers, changing aspect ratio, changing color to black and white, or orientation from Landscape to Portrait.  Once you have edited a photo as you see fit, you can select “Create a Copy” to save the edited photo.  You will now have both the original, and the edited version.  You can really get creative, and have lots of fun with the editing tools.
> 
> 
> *Downloading*​
> On the Photopass website, you have two options.  You can download a single photo, or you can create a download set with all of your photos.  For those using Memory Maker, my suggestion is make all of your edits, then make a full download set.  Once you have downloaded your photos, you can get them printed as you see fit, or use them to create products for unique family keepsakes.
> 
> 
> *Memory Maker Specifics*​
> There are some things to keep in mind with Memory Maker.  You will be able to download all pictures taken of anyone that you have linked through Friends and Family, as long as you have enabled “My Disney PhotoPass Photos.”  If you aren’t sure, go to your friends and family list, and click on “Update” next to their name.  Make certain there is a green box by the “My Disney PhotoPass Photos” option, and you’re set.
> 
> Each photo you have taken will stay on the PhotoPass server for 45 days from the day it is taken.  This means you need to finish your editing, and download your photos within 45 days of having them taken.
> 
> In addition, once you download your first photo, you can add more photos to the Memory Maker for 30 days.  After that, you will no longer be able to add new pictures.  These deadlines are important to keep in mind, especially if you are taking a longer trip, have a big group whose trips may not all begin and end at exactly the same time, or have other circumstances that might delay your editing and downloading of photos.
> 
> 
> *Conclusion*​
> I hope this gives you a good idea of what PhotoPass and Memory Maker are all about.  For sure, these products aren’t for everyone, but they can provide wonderful family photos that will be cherished for many years to come.
> 
> If you have any questions, please post, ask.



This was the best explanation of the Memory Maker I’ve read!! 
Thank you so much!!


----------



## Tomh

1stDzneyMom said:


> This was the best explanation of the Memory Maker I’ve read!!
> Thank you so much!!



You are quite welcome, and thank you so much for the kind words!

These forums have been of unmeasurable value to me over the years, and so it is wonderful to be able to give back something to the community that has helped me so much!


----------



## Jan Bee

One day memiry maker question.

We did a very last minute trip to MK last Nov. I had no clue about photopass and am sad we didn't get any pics of the 3 of us in front of the castle. Also my 5 year old loved haunted mansion so would be cool to have a fun shot of him in front. We are going to AK in a couple weeks so am def taking advantage of pics in the park. Was planning on getting a 1 day memory maker. Just saw that Disney springs has a studio that has backdrops so we can recreate our Nov trip. We are going to DS the day before AK. If I buy the 1 day memory maker while at AK will the photos from the day before at DS be included? If not, would I just buy a few pics at the DS location? 

Also on a Tues afternoon how busy would the DS photopass store be? Is there several photographers working at a time?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Jan Bee said:


> If I buy the 1 day memory maker while at AK will the photos from the day before at DS be included?


No. Disney calculates everything in ‘Disney Days’: park open through park close is 1 day. 

You can buy two 1 day Memory Makers or individual photos for either of those days. The good thing is that you can view your photos before you decide which specific day you need for the 1-day MM.


----------



## Jan Bee

Thank you. Just so I don't make a mistake. I can get pics done at DS. Then pics at AK. At what point do I have to purchase the 1 day memory maker and decide how I want to purchase the photos. Can this wait till I get home? Do the pics just sit in my MDE until I choose what to do with them?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Jan Bee said:


> Can this wait till I get home?


Yes. Using the app, you'll have the ability to purchase the 1-day MM after you select a photo to “Buy.”

All your photos will sit in your account with the Photopass watermark covering them.


----------



## Jan Bee

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. Using the app, you'll have the ability to purchase the 1-day MM after you select a photo to “Buy.”
> 
> All your photos will sit in your account with the Photopass watermark covering them.



You have been super helpful. Thank you!!


----------



## Tomh

Jan Bee said:


> Thank you. Just so I don't make a mistake. I can get pics done at DS. Then pics at AK. At what point do I have to purchase the 1 day memory maker and decide how I want to purchase the photos. Can this wait till I get home? Do the pics just sit in my MDE until I choose what to do with them?


Any pictures you have taken will stay in your MDE for 45 days from the day they are taken.  After 45 days, they will be deleted, and you will no longer have the ability to purchase, or download them.  At any point before the 45 days have passed, you will be able to purchase photos either as a Memory Maker product (lenght of stay, or single day) or as single photos.


----------



## Jan Bee

Tomh said:


> Any pictures you have taken will stay in your MDE for 45 days from the day they are taken.  After 45 days, they will be deleted, and you will no longer have the ability to purchase, or download them.  At any point before the 45 days have passed, you will be able to purchase photos either as a Memory Maker product (lenght of stay, or single day) or as single photos.



You guys are the best! Thank you. I am so excited to get a pic of the 3 of us.


----------



## Cinderella94

Hi all!

What are your thoughts on this? We have Memory Maker, activated and first used during our trip last July. I've been slowly working on a photobook on Disney's photopass website using the photos. Today, I opened the book to do some work on it and saw this message for the first time:

"5 of your photos have been removed from this product as the photos are no longer available"  any ideas why this happened, or how to get them back?


----------



## Tomh

Cinderella94 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> What are your thoughts on this? We have Memory Maker, activated and first used during our trip last July. I've been slowly working on a photobook on Disney's photopass website using the photos. Today, I opened the book to do some work on it and saw this message for the first time:
> 
> "5 of your photos have been removed from this product as the photos are no longer available"  any ideas why this happened, or how to get them back?



I am surprised that it did not happen much earlier.  Those pictures were taken in July, they should have expired sometime between August, and September.  At this point, you may not be able to get them back.  Visit the following website.  Under the Question Type dropdown, select Expired Photos, and explain that you were working on a photobook, and didn't realize that there was a time limit.

https://mydisneyphotopass.disney.go.com/help-and-support/contact-us

For future reference, all photos expire 45 days after they are taken, so you need to design, and order your products within that time frame.


----------



## Cinderella94

Tomh said:


> I am surprised that it did not happen much earlier.  Those pictures were taken in July, they should have expired sometime between August, and September.  At this point, you may not be able to get them back.  Visit the following website.  Under the Question Type dropdown, select Expired Photos, and explain that you were working on a photobook, and didn't realize that there was a time limit.
> 
> https://mydisneyphotopass.disney.go.com/help-and-support/contact-us
> 
> For future reference, all photos expire 45 days after they are taken, so you need to design, and order your products within that time frame.


I downloaded them all immediately after our trip - I figured that's why they are all still there (except for these 5, apparently). There are still some 400 in my account when I login. Is that not supposed to happen?

This is the Memory Maker that was included as a perk when we bought our Annual Pass last summer - not sure if that has anything to do with it either.   Maybe "Memory Maker" is not the correct term to use in that case -- apologies for any confusion.


----------



## CarolynFH

Cinderella94 said:


> I downloaded them all immediately after our trip - I figured that's why they are all still there (except for these 5, apparently). There are still some 400 in my account when I login. Is that not supposed to happen?
> 
> This is the Memory Maker that was included as a perk when we bought our Annual Pass last summer - not sure if that has anything to do with it either.   Maybe "Memory Maker" is not the correct term to use in that case -- apologies for any confusion.



I have what we might call "AP Memory Maker" and each photo shows an expiration date that's one year plus 30 days after it was taken.  Could those 5 have reached that deadline?

Also, when you say you downloaded them immediately after your trip - do you mean you downloaded them to your own computer?  If so, they should still be there - although I have no idea how to get them from your own computer into a photo book that you're working on on the PhotoPass website!


----------



## Cinderella94

CarolynFH said:


> I have what we might call "AP Memory Maker" and each photo shows an expiration date that's one year plus 30 days after it was taken.  Could those 5 have reached that deadline?
> 
> Also, when you say you downloaded them immediately after your trip - do you mean you downloaded them to your own computer?  If so, they should still be there - although I have no idea how to get them from your own computer into a photo book that you're working on on the PhotoPass website!


I seem to have found a resolution (for now, anyway) - I opened the website in a different browser (Safari - I was using Chrome before) and the photos are back and no message popped up. Must have been some kind of glitch! 

Thanks, all, for the help though!


----------



## Tomh

Cinderella94 said:


> I seem to have found a resolution (for now, anyway) - I opened the website in a different browser (Safari - I was using Chrome before) and the photos are back and no message popped up. Must have been some kind of glitch!
> 
> Thanks, all, for the help though!


Since your Memory Maker is part of the Annual Pass, that is a different thing.  Those should remain active in your account for one year, plus 30 days, from the date they were taken.


----------



## Pluginbaby

Not sure if anyone can answer this but I have a question about how Memory Maker shows up on MDE.

We bought a package (from the UK) for the 21 day ultimate ticket which includes Memory Maker, and this shows up under tickets on the app. However, whilst it states 'including Memory Maker' on the ticket description, there is nothing listed under the Memory Maker section on the app. If I go to 'Link Memory Maker', it asks for an ID or Ticket Order Number, which I don't have (I tried the resort/ticket reference as we bought a package, but this doesn't work and isn't the correct amount of characters).

We are 180 days out today, so I just did our first batch of dining reservations and only just noticed this today - any advice appreciated


----------



## Tomh

Pluginbaby said:


> Not sure if anyone can answer this but I have a question about how Memory Maker shows up on MDE.
> 
> We bought a package (from the UK) for the 21 day ultimate ticket which includes Memory Maker, and this shows up under tickets on the app. However, whilst it states 'including Memory Maker' on the ticket description, there is nothing listed under the Memory Maker section on the app. If I go to 'Link Memory Maker', it asks for an ID or Ticket Order Number, which I don't have (I tried the resort/ticket reference as we bought a package, but this doesn't work and isn't the correct amount of characters).
> 
> We are 180 days out today, so I just did our first batch of dining reservations and only just noticed this today - any advice appreciated


According to mickeyfromthe.uk, Memory Maker will *magically* appear in the app as soon as you scan your Magic Band to enter a park for the very first time.  Until then, you won't see it in MDE.

https://mickeyfromthe.uk/why-memory-maker-is-not-showing-on-your-my-Disney-experience.html


----------



## Pluginbaby

Tomh said:


> According to mickeyfromthe.uk, Memory Maker will *magically* appear in the app as soon as you scan your Magic Band to enter a park for the very first time.  Until then, you won't see it in MDE.
> 
> https://mickeyfromthe.uk/why-memory-maker-is-not-showing-on-your-my-Disney-experience.html



Brilliant! Thanks for your help


----------



## Cornucopiaoflove

I have a general Memory Maker question, how do you balance waiting in line for photos and rides/shows? What are the lines like (I'm sure they probably depend on how busy parks are), but can anyone give me examples of how long they waited? I know we'll get our ride photos, but I'd love to have some nice photos of DH and I beyond selfies.


----------



## chuff88

I guess I have a Memory Maker question. I have a nice-ish Canon, but I wasn't planning on taking it because it's kind of bulky and I don't know that I feel like hauling it around, so my mom and I were mostly planning on taking iPhone photos. I'm considering Memory Maker because we're doing MNSSHP, 2 dessert parties (maybe 3...), and Return to Sleepy Hollow. Is Memory Maker going to be a good option for us? Should I bring my Canon? We're doing a 8-day, 7-night stay.


----------



## Tomh

chuff88 said:


> I guess I have a Memory Maker question. I have a nice-ish Canon, but I wasn't planning on taking it because it's kind of bulky and I don't know that I feel like hauling it around, so my mom and I were mostly planning on taking iPhone photos. I'm considering Memory Maker because we're doing MNSSHP, 2 dessert parties (maybe 3...), and Return to Sleepy Hollow. Is Memory Maker going to be a good option for us? Should I bring my Canon? We're doing a 8-day, 7-night stay.


To my way of thinking, having Memory Maker, and having your own good DSLR are two completely separate things, and one does not replace the other.  I often carry my Canon DSLR with me in the parks.  I am able to get great pictures of anything in the park that catches my eye, be it a candid shot of one of my family members, that perfect picture of the castle, when the sky just has that hint of dark blue just before it gets dark out, the up close picture of a flower, or the dragon in the 3:00 parade breathing fire.  These are all things that Memory Maker can't do for you.

However, I can't take photos of myself with my family, and I'm not too keen on handing my thousand dollar camera to a stranger in order to get a family picture.  Memory Maker gets me plenty of those family pictures, and I get to be in them for a change.  In addition, I get special Magic Shots, on ride photos, and special photos from events like MNSSHP.  These are things that your own DSLR can't do for you.

For these reasons, these really are two separate decisions.  Do you want the kinds of pictures that you can only get with your DSLR.  Do you want the kinds of pictures that you can only get with Memory Maker.

As to whether Memory Maker would be worth it for you, one of the determining factors is how long you are going to be in the parks.  For people who are only spending say 3 days in the parks, it might be difficult to get enough photos for it to really be worth buying Memory Maker, unless they were willing to spend a significant part of their time getting photos taken.  On longer trips, such as yours, it should be pretty easy to get enough photos to get good value from the Memory Maker.  In addition, you are going to the Halloween Party, where there are some special photo opportunities.  I feel that you should be able to get more than enough pictures to make the purchase worth while.

I will be spending 10 days in the parks this August, and will have both my DSLR, and Memory Maker.


----------



## Tomh

Cornucopiaoflove said:


> I have a general Memory Maker question, how do you balance waiting in line for photos and rides/shows? What are the lines like (I'm sure they probably depend on how busy parks are), but can anyone give me examples of how long they waited? I know we'll get our ride photos, but I'd love to have some nice photos of DH and I beyond selfies.


Like all other lines, Photopass lines depend on overall crowd levels to some extent.  They also depend on just your timing.  Sometimes you will happen upon a photographer who has just come out, and has no line yet.  Other times, they will have a short line, and you wait maybe 3 or 4 minutes.  If the lines are particularly long, I will just pass them up unless it is a photo that I really desire (like the Pandora magic shot).  There are plenty of photographers in the parks, so it is usually not hard to find a couple here and there that don't have long lines.


----------



## babiipiggiex3

Question.. If I purchase the Memory Maker Archive CD, does the editing tools comes with it? Or does the CD only have the images and whatever is already edited?


----------



## Tomh

The archive disc has all of your photos, including your edits, but does not come with the editing tools, sorry.


----------



## Cayaco

Question for other AP holders and people who go frequently, is there a better way to download your pictures than clicking the "Download Photos" button?  It's cumulative and doesn't let you pick the dates so every time I do it it downloads everything from the past 6 months.  I want to just download the newest photos and not have to get a few gigs worth of data to sort through each and every time I want to get my latest pictures.


----------



## Tomh

Cayaco said:


> Question for other AP holders and people who go frequently, is there a better way to download your pictures than clicking the "Download Photos" button?  It's cumulative and doesn't let you pick the dates so every time I do it it downloads everything from the past 6 months.  I want to just download the newest photos and not have to get a few gigs worth of data to sort through each and every time I want to get my latest pictures.


I am not an AP holder, nor do I visit frequently, but I do have some experience with Memory Maker.  Indeed, it only has two download options.  The first is to download a single photo, the second is to download everything in your account.  The only way I can think of to make your downloads more manageable would be to delete photos once you have downloaded them, that way they won't be part of your next download set.


----------



## YodasMom

Tomh said:


> The only way I can think of to make your downloads more manageable would be to delete photos once you have downloaded them, that way they won't be part of your next download set.



And, it takes a long time to delete each photo. I just spent the last few days doing that in preparation for my upcoming trip.  They have to be individually deleted unless you e-mail Photopass and ask them to delete all of them.


----------



## WDWAurora

Just FYI-I emailed asking about when photopass would start for the season at the water parks. The official response was after Memorial Day, May 28. Woo hoo! They’ll be there when I go!!


----------



## Tomh

YodasMom said:


> And, it takes a long time to delete each photo. I just spent the last few days doing that in preparation for my upcoming trip.  They have to be individually deleted unless you e-mail Photopass and ask them to delete all of them.



That was pretty much what I thought, thanks for confirming.



WDWAurora said:


> Just FYI-I emailed asking about when photopass would start for the season at the water parks. The official response was after Memorial Day, May 28. Woo hoo! They’ll be there when I go!!



Thanks for the info.  I will include this in the first post.


----------



## Cayaco

Hmm, maybe as I approach the one year mark I can just spend the 40 bucks on a dvd to ensure I have every single one, no copies, then have them delete them all?

Might be worth the money as it really is a pain to sort through so many files every time I download them all.

Second question, on the All Downloads page, I have a group of 4 zip files, then a second set of zip files with a "part C" name on them.  Anyone know why the naming works this way?


----------



## Tomh

Every time you click on "download all" it makes a new set of zip files.  I don't recall exactly how the naming works, but it indicates what set of zip files it belongs to, and which file in the set it is.


----------



## Cayaco

When I did it two days ago what happened was it made 10 new zip files.  The first four are named Part 1 through Part 4.  Next it made six zip files named "PartC - 1" through "PartC - 6".  That's it. No indication of what's in what or why there are different sets.  All of the sets were generated on the same day at the same time I pushed the Download Photos button

This:






Then this:


----------



## Tomh

They certainly have a complicated way of grouping the photos together.  I won't pretend to understand how they do it, or what the file names mean.


----------



## roxwithears

I have read through a lot of the memory maker threads but I want to totally understand the way it works.  If I advance purchase a memory maker, it isn't linked to my check in date, right?  i have split stay with back to back reservations in November this year.  First reservation is 3 days room only. The second is a package for 4 days which is where I am eligible to advance purchase.  If I advance purchase on the second reservation, I can still activate it on day one of the vacation?  it wont make me wait until the second check-in day?


----------



## hiroMYhero

roxwithears said:


> I have read through a lot of the memory maker threads but I want to totally understand the way it works.  If I advance purchase a memory maker, it isn't linked to my check in date, right?  i have split stay with back to back reservations in November this year.  First reservation is 3 days room only. The second is a package for 4 days which is where I am eligible to advance purchase.  If I advance purchase on the second reservation, I can still activate it on day one of the vacation?  it wont make me wait until the second check-in day?


Advance Purchase is not tied to a Stay.

If you want photos from all days of your vacation, Purchase Memory Maker at least 3 days before your check-in date of your first stay. Better yet, just buy it now and you won’t need to worry about missing any photos.

The timeframes begin when you download your first photo from your stash of photos.


----------



## Tomh

roxwithears said:


> I have read through a lot of the memory maker threads but I want to totally understand the way it works.  If I advance purchase a memory maker, it isn't linked to my check in date, right?  i have split stay with back to back reservations in November this year.  First reservation is 3 days room only. The second is a package for 4 days which is where I am eligible to advance purchase.  If I advance purchase on the second reservation, I can still activate it on day one of the vacation?  it wont make me wait until the second check-in day?



Memory Maker isn't linked to your onsite stay at all.  You don't even need to have an onsite stay to use Memory Maker.

You can advance purchase Memory Maker, at least 3 days before the first day of your 3 day room only stay.  It could be MORE than 3 days before, that doesn't matter, you could advance purchase it a month, or more before the first day of your 3 day room only stay.

When you go to the parks, you start getting pictures taken.  Each picture will go into your Photopass account, and will remain there for 45 days.  This happens even if your do NOT have a Memory Maker.  After you download your first photo using Memory Maker, you then have 30 more days to add additional photos to your account.

Since your trip is only 7 days, this limit won't matter to you.

Make your advance purchase at any time.  Get photos taken at the parks, you don't need to do anything to activate Memory Maker before getting photos taken.  Once your trip is over, go to the photopass section of My Disney Experience, and edit your photos as you see fit, then download them.  Just make sure you finish your editing, and download your photos within 45 days of the day you have your first photo taken.


----------



## adriuhn

Question on MM. I’ve never used it before but a family member purchased it for an upcoming trip. What if our group separates? Can everyone still have access to the MM if our MDE accounts are linked? How does that work?


----------



## Tomh

adriuhn said:


> Question on MM. I’ve never used it before but a family member purchased it for an upcoming trip. What if our group separates? Can everyone still have access to the MM if our MDE accounts are linked? How does that work?


Just make sure your MDE accounts are linked, and you've each filled in the check box for My Disney PhotoPass Photos (meaning all family members need to fill in that box for the MM holder) and that is all there is to it.  Anytime anyone in the group has a photo taken, it will appear both in their MDE, and in the MDE of the Memory Maker holder.


----------



## adriuhn

Tomh said:


> Just make sure your MDE accounts are linked, and you've each filled in the check box for My Disney PhotoPass Photos (meaning all family members need to fill in that box for the MM holder) and that is all there is to it.  Anytime anyone in the group has a photo taken, it will appear both in their MDE, and in the MDE of the Memory Maker holder.


Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Tomh

adriuhn said:


> Awesome! Thank you!


You're welcome


----------



## Viking7641

Will a photopass photographer use my own camera? (DSLR)

I don't mind paying $18 for a picture with the two of us. Otherwise there will be lots of photos of just my sister for this trip


----------



## CarolynFH

Viking7641 said:


> Will a photopass photographer use my own camera? (DSLR)
> 
> I don't mind paying $18 for a picture with the two of us. Otherwise there will be lots of photos of just my sister for this trip



Yes they will, and no charge even if you let them take photos with their camera too.

ETA You pay only if you buy a photo they took with their camera.


----------



## Viking7641

Cool. Thank you.
I have like 1 good picture of myself. And I don't trust my sister


----------



## Tomh

Viking7641 said:


> Cool. Thank you.
> I have like 1 good picture of myself. And I don't trust my sister


Ruh Roh . . . I trust your sister is NOT a member here on the DIS lol.  Photopass Photographers will be more than happy to take a shot with your camera, right after they take the Photopass pictures.


----------



## dd316

Is there an up-to-date list somewhere of what attraction photos are included with Memory Maker? I've come across some but they're fairly old.


----------



## Tomh

I hope this list is complete.

Magic Kingdom 



Splash Mountain
Space Mountain
Buzz Lightyear’s Space Ranger Spin
Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
Enchanted Tales with Belle (this is an interactive performance not a ride but everyone who participates gets some nice snaps with Belle)
Pirates of the Caribbean


Epcot


Test Track
Frozen Ever After
Hollywood Studios


Tower of Terror
Rock ‘n’ Roller Coaster
Animal Kingdom 


Dinosaur
Expedition Everest
Memory Maker also includes videos from:


Tower of Terror
Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin (just an animation over your still picture)


----------



## dd316

Tomh said:


> I hope this list is complete.


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## richsole

How do I purchase prints of photos I like from memory maker?


----------



## Tomh

richsole said:


> How do I purchase prints of photos I like from memory maker?


If you are looking for actual prints, when you download your photos from Memory Maker, you also get a release, which gives you the rights to use those photos as you see fit.  You can get prints of any of the photos from an online provider, or take a digital copy of the photo (on a flash drive, or CD) anywhere that makes prints, and they will be able to print them for you.


----------



## Thomas R

My wife just added memory maker to our reservation before we finalized and paid it off. After reading your post, I now feel very confident with our decision. Thank you!


----------



## Canadiancat

I'm not sure if this has been asked before but I'm staying offsite with a party of 3 and purchased memory maker. I have a couple of active memory makers less than a year old but the other 2 in my group doesn't. If I wore one of my memory bands as my ticket and put another in my friends bag would it pick both up for photos on the attractions? Since there are three of us, we won't be all in one row for seven dwarfs, which I think is the only ride where we would need  magic band for the pictures.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

I meant to research this question before my trip, but here I am at the airport on the way home...anyway, my AP expires tomorrow.  Do the Photopass pictures we took all last week with the downloads included in the pass also expire tomorrow, or do I have the 30 days (not sure normal length of time) to download them that I would have if I purchased a package for the trip? Hope I'm making sense - thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Canadiancat said:


> I'm not sure if this has been asked before but I'm staying offsite with a party of 3 and purchased memory maker. I have a couple of active memory makers less than a year old but the other 2 in my group doesn't. If I wore one of my memory bands as my ticket and put another in my friends bag would it pick both up for photos on the attractions? Since there are three of us, we won't be all in one row for seven dwarfs, which I think is the only ride where we would need  magic band for the pictures.


If all 3 of you are riding together, then the ride photos and videos will link to your account off of your 1 MB. But if you split up, having them have your extra MagicBands will ensure ride photos get linked.


----------



## hiroMYhero

TheFloatingBear said:


> I meant to research this question before my trip, but here I am at the airport on the way home...anyway, my AP expires tomorrow.  Do the Photopass pictures we took all last week with the downloads included in the pass also expire tomorrow, or do I have the 30 days (not sure normal length of time) to download them that I would have if I purchased a package for the trip? Hope I'm making sense - thanks!


You’ll still have them in your account for the length of time as any non-AP guest.

For example - my MDX is linked to rteetz so I see all of his photos up until the end of the timeframe for non-AP people even though he can view his photos until his AP expires.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

hiroMYhero said:


> You’ll still have them in your account for the length of time as any non-AP guest.
> 
> For example - my MDX is linked to rteetz so I see all of his photos up until the end of the timeframe for non-AP people even though he can view his photos until his AP expires.



Great! That's what I was hoping as it's unlikely that I will have my act together to deal with them tomorrow! Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

TheFloatingBear said:


> Great! That's what I was hoping as it's unlikely that I will have my act together to deal with them tomorrow! Thanks!


Have a safe flight home!


----------



## TheFloatingBear

hiroMYhero said:


> Have a safe flight home!


Thanks so much!

ETA: just realized I still have my magic band on but it's not doing anything magical!


----------



## Tomh

I see hiro has been having fun here today


----------



## Lesley Wake

Does anyone have any tips for downloading photos for a specific time frame? I had a September trip and a March trip. When I went to download photos for March, I had to download everything again and then sort out Sept/March, deleting Sept.


----------



## Tomh

Lesley Wake said:


> Does anyone have any tips for downloading photos for a specific time frame? I had a September trip and a March trip. When I went to download photos for March, I had to download everything again and then sort out Sept/March, deleting Sept.


There are no tips, aside from deleting photos you have already downloaded.  Your download options are either download one photo, or download them all.  My suggestion is once you download photos, delete them from your photopass account, that way the next time you are downloading, you won't have to download a second copy of them.


----------



## Nakkira

Thanks for all the good information. I have been trying to decide if I am going to add Memory Maker for this trip.


----------



## Tomh

Nakkira said:


> Thanks for all the good information. I have been trying to decide if I am going to add Memory Maker for this trip.


You're welcome.  We've been to Disney World 10 times now, and still get Memory Maker more often than not.


----------



## Monimcmi

I’m having trouble finding the daily photo pass option, where can I find this again?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Monimcmi said:


> I’m having trouble finding the daily photo pass option, where can I find this again?


Use your MDX app and Select a photo. Then Select “Buy My Photos” and the one day Memory Maker option pops up. 

You’ll only be able to Select it if you have Photopass Photos in your account.


----------



## Tomh

Monimcmi said:


> I’m having trouble finding the daily photo pass option, where can I find this again?


From the first post in this thread, under the One Day Memory Maker: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/04/what-is-memory-maker-one-day-and-where-can-i-buy-it/


----------



## FoxC63

Monimcmi said:


> I’m having trouble finding the daily photo pass option, where can I find this again?



Not to interfere with @hiroMYhero or @Tomh but I do have step-by-step instructions posted here:  
[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/#post-57930834"]Magic Shots - Current Listings Post #8[/URL]


----------



## GenGen22

I have a question do they have photo pass photographers at the character meet and greets at MVMCP and MNNSHP?  I am trying to decide if purchasing Memory maker is worth it for us.  Also is there an updated list of which character meals have photo pass photographers as well?  Thanks for any assistance with this!


----------



## Tomh

GenGen22 said:


> I have a question do they have photo pass photographers at the character meet and greets at MVMCP and MNNSHP?  I am trying to decide if purchasing Memory maker is worth it for us.  Also is there an updated list of which character meals have photo pass photographers as well?  Thanks for any assistance with this!



To be honest, I'm not certain about Photopass Photographers at the character meet and greet during MNSSHP and MVMCP, though I am sure someone else will chime in with the answer you need.

As for character meals, from the first post:

**Current character meals with PhotoPass photographers:*
Akershus Royal Banquet Hall in Epcot's Norway pavilion
Cinderella's Royal Table in Magic Kingdom's Cinderella's Castle
Chef Mickey's in the Contemporary Resort
*These locations are accurate as of 2/15/18

That is the most recent information I have, an I've not seen any indication that this has changed.


----------



## hiroMYhero

GenGen22 said:


> do they have photo pass photographers at the character meet and greets at MVMCP and MNNSHP?


Yes. Each meet and greet has a Photopass photographer and the character Attendant will use your phone to take your photo for you. This keeps the line moving.


----------



## FoxC63

To further assist you, I will have a printable pdf of MNSSHP Characters on the Itinerary thread.  This will include their locations, Photopass information and which characters sign autographs.  Please feel free to bookmark this link:

[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989840"]Post #6: Character List - Location, Times Guide & Printable pdf[/URL]


----------



## BraveEeyore

We have used MM before for our big family trips and it worked fantastic, I'm the the Disney photo addict in the group so I usually purchase it with the package.  I was curious if family members (that are all linked to me through MDE) arrive a week before me will there photos go to my account or should I have the first arrival be the one to purchase it this time around?  I'm sure they have used it before I've arrived before but with a week separating us this time thought I'd confirm.


----------



## Cloe Colton

Has anyone ever done the Cinderella Castle photo shoot? 

Is this done before the park opens? 

Also does that price include the download of the photos or is that an additional fee?

I'm an AP so I dont know if that makes any difference

TIA


----------



## FoxC63

Cloe Colton said:


> Has anyone ever done the Cinderella Castle photo shoot?
> 
> Is this done before the park opens?
> 
> Also does that price include the download of the photos or is that an additional fee?
> 
> I'm an AP so I dont know if that makes any difference  TIA



Disney Photopass does offer a package for this but I would call (407) 934-4004 to get the full scoop!  Their website does not mention AP discount though I'm sure you'll get one and there is no additional cost for the download.  If we're on the same page I think this link may help you:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/fine-art-photography-video/


----------



## CeruleanMoon

We are missing the photos taken while on 7DMT.  I filled out the missing pics form and attached a photo of us, but when I hit "submit" it looked like the form must have timed out, because I got taken to the "where were your pictures taken" home page.  So I filled out the form again (much faster this time!) and hit submit again.  This time I got taken to the Photopass help page.  Neither time did I get any indication that my form had been successfully submitted.  How do I know if it went through?  I don't want to inundate them with a million lost pic requests!

Ok, updating this post.  An e-mail has now come in from Disney confirming that they got my missing photo request and that they'll contact me within 7-10 days.  I hope they can find the photos!


----------



## CarolynFH

CeruleanMoon said:


> We are missing the photos taken while on 7DMT.  I filled out the missing pics form and attached a photo of us, but when I hit "submit" it looked like the form must have timed out, because I got taken to the "where were your pictures taken" home page.  So I filled out the form again (much faster this time!) and hit submit again.  This time I got taken to the Photopass help page.  Neither time did I get any indication that my form had been successfully submitted.  How do I know if it went through?  I don't want to inundate them with a million lost pic requests!
> 
> Ok, updating this post.  An e-mail has now come in from Disney confirming that they got my missing photo request and that they'll contact me within 7-10 days.  I hope they can find the photos!



I know what you mean about submitting the lost photo form - I’ve had the same issue. It might be related to having pop ups turned off. 

However I really wanted to tell you they’ve been very successful in finding my lost photos - except once or twice when the photo system was down when we were riding.


----------



## CeruleanMoon

I'm happy to report that less than 3 hours after I sent the missing photo form, Disney responded saying they'd found my photos!    I was very impressed.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

CeruleanMoon said:


> I'm happy to report that less than 3 hours after I sent the missing photo form, Disney responded saying they'd found my photos!    I was very impressed.



Where do you find the form? Last time we lost one I ended up calling and talked to someone who found it


----------



## CeruleanMoon

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Where do you find the form? Last time we lost one I ended up calling and talked to someone who found it



The direct link is:

https://mydisneyphotopass.disney.go.com/help-and-support/lost-media

I found it by logging into my MDE account, and clicking on the "my photos" link at the bottom of the page.  From there I went to the Photopass Help - FAQ link at the bottom of that page.  The next page has a menu on the right hand side where one of the options is "Lost Disney Photopass Photo."  That brings you to the form.  I find if I just google the same phrase that it brings the form page up much faster!


----------



## 123SA

Tomh said:


> Members of the military can take advantage of a military discount on Memory Maker, and purchase it for $98. The military Memory Maker is retroactive, so that it includes photos that have already been taken. Therefore, it can be purchased at any point during your trip. This has to be purchased in person in Disney World, from a Guest Relations window, or ticket booth.




Last year, I purchased memory maker with military discount in Disney Springs.  Is that still an option?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Tomh

123SA said:


> Last year, I purchased memory maker with military discount in Disney Springs.  Is that still an option?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I don't have first hand experience / knowledge, however, everything I've read indicates that you can buy Memory Maker with the Military discount at any Guest Relations location, which would include the Guest Relations Lobby at the Disney Springs welcome center.


----------



## Mr and Mrs Happy

Im so confused. I will be going to my very first trip to WDW at the end of this month. I purchased the annual pass (gold) which includes Disney Photopass. Do I have to purchase memory maker in order to purchase any pictures taken or can I just download and buy the ones that I want (without buying memory maker)?


----------



## CarolynFH

Mr and Mrs Happy said:


> Im so confused. I will be going to my very first trip to WDW at the end of this month. I purchased the annual pass (gold) which includes Disney Photopass. Do I have to purchase memory maker in order to purchase any pictures taken or can I just download and buy the ones that I want (without buying memory maker)?



No, no need to purchase MM or any photos. You will be able to download any or all of the photos in your account. You can then print them at home or have them printed professionally.


----------



## Mr and Mrs Happy

CarolynFH said:


> No, no need to purchase MM or any photos. You will be able to download any or all of the photos in your account. You can then print them at home or have them printed professionally.



Thank you so much. That $160+ dollars I thought I'd have to spend can go towards something else


----------



## donaldanddaisy

How do you get ride photos on your account? Is there a place to scan your magic band?


----------



## FoxC63

donaldanddaisy said:


> How do you get ride photos on your account? Is there a place to scan your magic band?



You just need to wear the band.


----------



## donaldanddaisy

FoxC63 said:


> You just need to wear the band.



So foreign to me coming from DL, where you have to take a picture of each number and then manually enter it later. But, if it works, great!


----------



## FoxC63

donaldanddaisy said:


> So foreign to me coming from DL, where you have to take a picture of each number and then manually enter it later. But, if it works, great!



There's nothing you need to do for the ride videos but when you get magic shots or other photos make sure the photographer scans your band.  If your're all linked together any band will work.  Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## pd1138

I know no one has a crystal ball and I know memory maker is a fairly new product to have history, but any idea about prices increasing on memory maker.  Our trip is August and I saw they increased the price last in June 2017.  I’m thinking I may just buy it now anyway at the current $169 price.  Hmm...


----------



## KrazeeK120

pd1138 said:


> I know no one has a crystal ball and I know memory maker is a fairly new product to have history, but any idea about prices increasing on memory maker.  Our trip is August and I saw they increased the price last in June 2017.  I’m thinking I may just buy it now anyway at the current $169 price.  Hmm...



I’d be interested in this as well. I’m debating purchasing for my October trip.


----------



## FoxC63

pd1138 said:


> I know no one has a crystal ball and I know memory maker is a fairly new product to have history, but any idea about prices increasing on memory maker.  Our trip is August and I saw they increased the price last in June 2017.  I’m thinking I may just buy it now anyway at the current $169 price.  Hmm...





KrazeeK120 said:


> I’d be interested in this as well. I’m debating purchasing for my October trip.



I seriously doubt it.  It was $149 for the longest time and the price increase was not well received. I would be remiss if I didn't throw caution in the wind, if you can afford to get it now then do so.  You will see it added to your MDE account and Disney should also send you a confirmation letter I think with a plastic card?  If the confirmation does not appear in your account the card/letter will have the number on the back and you can add it to your MDE account.


----------



## Tomh

Agreed with FoxC63, if you can afford it, buy now.  We have no way of knowing if / when there may be a price increase.  One thing we can be pretty confident of, there won't be a price decrease!  If you buy now, you certainly won't miss out on getting a better deal, and it is possible that you might save some money.


----------



## pd1138

Tomh said:


> Agreed with FoxC63, if you can afford it, buy now.  We have no way of knowing if / when there may be a price increase.  One thing we can be pretty confident of, there won't be a price decrease!  If you buy now, you certainly won't miss out on getting a better deal, and it is possible that you might save some money.


Thanks! I just purchased it since it is a must for us and I don’t want to wake up one morning to an unwanted surprise!  We had over 800 photos during our august 2016 trip.  It was a great value for us with the ride photos and videos, the magic  shots, the photos at some of the character meals, the meet and greets , and just simply getting all six of us in the photo!


----------



## cboggs

I have a question about sharing. I will be the owner of MM. I am linked with my friend. We made sure we checked the photo pass sharing. Will I be able to see any of the pictures his family scans with their magic band or will I only be able to see the stuff he scans with his band since we are the only ones linked?


----------



## Tomh

cboggs said:


> I have a question about sharing. I will be the owner of MM. I am linked with my friend. We made sure we checked the photo pass sharing. Will I be able to see any of the pictures his family scans with their magic band or will I only be able to see the stuff he scans with his band since we are the only ones linked?


You will only see his photos.  In order to see photos from his family, each family member will have to be added to your friends and family list, with the photo pass sharing box checked.


----------



## lvdis

We purchased MM for the first time to use on our 5 day trip last week. I'm very happy we did as we got so many good pictures of all of us!

I did have to contact PhotoPass support a couple of times for a few pictures that were missing. They got back to me very quickly and found most of what I was missing. There are still a couple of magic shot pictures that I thought we had taken that didn't show up and they haven't been able to locate them based on the details I provided. I may be remembering wrong about when and where they were taken or they said the equipment may have malfunctioned. Overall they were very helpful though.

Two of our magic shots turned out to have the wrong magic in them (I had asked for some specifically). They were able to apply the correct magic after the fact on both of them. Also, on one of the ride photos from Dinosaur, the "frame" they put around it covered most of my husbands face with leaves. I asked if they could adjust it so we could see his face and they did! It's such a good picture of all of us now!

I just wanted to share my experiences in hopes that it will help someone else.


----------



## Tomh

lvdis said:


> We purchased MM for the first time to use on our 5 day trip last week. I'm very happy we did as we got so many good pictures of all of us!
> 
> I did have to contact PhotoPass support a couple of times for a few pictures that were missing. They got back to me very quickly and found most of what I was missing. There are still a couple of magic shot pictures that I thought we had taken that didn't show up and they haven't been able to locate them based on the details I provided. I may be remembering wrong about when and where they were taken or they said the equipment may have malfunctioned. Overall they were very helpful though.
> 
> Two of our magic shots turned out to have the wrong magic in them (I had asked for some specifically). They were able to apply the correct magic after the fact on both of them. Also, on one of the ride photos from Dinosaur, the "frame" they put around it covered most of my husbands face with leaves. I asked if they could adjust it so we could see his face and they did! It's such a good picture of all of us now!
> 
> I just wanted to share my experiences in hopes that it will help someone else.


So happy to hear that you had such a good experience with Memory Maker.  I take a lot of pictures for our family, and have a pretty good camera, but I can't get family pictures with me in them.  That is the main reason I buy Memory Maker pretty much every trip, just so that there are family pictures that include me.  Over the years, we have gotten some amazing pictures thanks to Memory Maker!


----------



## mekay1012

I can't remember if I purchased memory maker or not when I booked my package.  Is there a way to tell when looking at the app or website?


----------



## Tomh

mekay1012 said:


> I can't remember if I purchased memory maker or not when I booked my package.  Is there a way to tell when looking at the app or website?


You *should* be able to see the entitlement in your MDE, or on the website under my tickets and reservations.  However, I personally have had mine not show up there.  If you are uncertain, then I would say give Disney a call, and have them check for you to make sure.


----------



## Barbanellie

I have a question for people who have used MM a lot in recent years.  This was our third trip with MM.  This year, all ride photos seem to come with the ride frame by default, whereas in previous years we had the "bare" photo, and could add borders, stickers etc. when editing.  Is there any way at all to remove the frame or have the photo without it?  I've looked on the MyDisneyPhoto site when viewing or editing the pictures, but it looks like we're stuck with the frame whether we want it or not.  Did I miss something?


----------



## Tomh

Barbanellie said:


> I have a question for people who have used MM a lot in recent years.  This was our third trip with MM.  This year, all ride photos seem to come with the ride frame by default, whereas in previous years we had the "bare" photo, and could add borders, stickers etc. when editing.  Is there any way at all to remove the frame or have the photo without it?  I've looked on the MyDisneyPhoto site when viewing or editing the pictures, but it looks like we're stuck with the frame whether we want it or not.  Did I miss something?



The last Memory Maker photos I have are from August 2017.  The only on ride photo I have with a frame on it is Pirates of the Caribbean.  I guess things have changed since then.  You might be able to get those frames removed by contacting PhotoPass Support, either by phone at (407) 560-4300, or via the website: https://mydisneyphotopass.disney.go.com/help-and-support/contact-us


----------



## Barbanellie

Tomh said:


> The last Memory Maker photos I have are from August 2017.  The only on ride photo I have with a frame on it is Pirates of the Caribbean.  I guess things have changed since then.  You might be able to get those frames removed by contacting PhotoPass Support, either by phone at (407) 560-4300, or via the website: https://mydisneyphotopass.disney.go.com/help-and-support/contact-us


Thank you. I contacted them, and this is the answer I received, if anyone else is wondering:

"We provide unique borders on our attraction photos that are now auto-applied at the time the photo is taken and we are unable to remove them from your photo. We do apologize for any frustrations this may cause."


----------



## lvdis

Barbanellie said:


> Thank you. I contacted them, and this is the answer I received, if anyone else is wondering:
> 
> "We provide unique borders on our attraction photos that are now auto-applied at the time the photo is taken and we are unable to remove them from your photo. We do apologize for any frustrations this may cause."


Interesting, that they can't remove it.  They were able to modify it at least on one of my ride photos. The border of fake leaves partially covered my husband's face on the Dinosaur ride photo and when I asked if there was anything they could do, they fixed it so the border was further away and allowed more of the photo to show.  It seems crazy that they can't provide them both ways, with and without the border.  This is the reply they sent me 





> We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience. We were able to successfully correct the issue with the border on your Dinosaur photo. You should be able to log into your Disney PhotoPass® account and view your updated photo.


  But I guess that must be different than completely removing the border?


----------



## kagmypts

Aside from upgrading to a higher level AP, is there a way to add MM to my AP?  I wish that I could pay a one time fee to add MM, but that does not appear to be an option.


----------



## Tomh

kagmypts said:


> Aside from upgrading to a higher level AP, is there a way to add MM to my AP?  I wish that I could pay a one time fee to add MM, but that does not appear to be an option.


No, the only way to "add Memory Maker" to your AP is to upgrade to an AP which includes it.


----------



## WDWAurora

So I asked Disney and was told that photopass starts at the water parks over Memorial Day weekend. So far, I’m not seeing photographers on the map at the parks. Do they normally show up on the app at the water parks?


----------



## Tomh

This, I honestly have NO idea about, but I'm sure someone else will pop in with an answer for you.


----------



## DisLiss

I'm trying to clarify something, if anyone can help.     I am definitely interested in purchasing Memory Maker for our next trip.  

Will my memory maker account be linked to only my magic band (since I am the one buying it) or to the rest of the bands in my party (husband and 2 kids) work to link photos to the account as well?   In other words, will I have to be present for photos of the other members of my family to be attached to my account?  

If I skip a ride, but my husband and kids go on the ride, will we get their ride photo on my memory maker account?   Or if we split up, will we see pics taken of both small groups or just the small group that includes me?

If we all go on a ride, but are in two different vehicles, will there be photos from both vehicles on my MM account, or just the vehicle I was in?

I love the idea of not lugging a camera with me, personally (my kids will likely use their phones for pics).  I've been to WDW and taken tons of pics before, so this time I am okay with getting far less photos, but I did like the idea of getting group pics of us and ride pics.  But if the memory maker is only linked to my MB and will only capture my rides, it's just a bit less useful to me than I was hoping.


----------



## kpmdjm

If I bought a one day photo pass for our MK day and that night we also attend the MK after hours that goes till 1am will the after hours photos be included?


----------



## lvdis

DisLiss said:


> I'm trying to clarify something, if anyone can help.     I am definitely interested in purchasing Memory Maker for our next trip.
> 
> Will my memory maker account be linked to only my magic band (since I am the one buying it) or to the rest of the bands in my party (husband and 2 kids) work to link photos to the account as well?   In other words, will I have to be present for photos of the other members of my family to be attached to my account?
> 
> If I skip a ride, but my husband and kids go on the ride, will we get their ride photo on my memory maker account?   Or if we split up, will we see pics taken of both small groups or just the small group that includes me?
> 
> If we all go on a ride, but are in two different vehicles, will there be photos from both vehicles on my MM account, or just the vehicle I was in?
> 
> I love the idea of not lugging a camera with me, personally (my kids will likely use their phones for pics).  I've been to WDW and taken tons of pics before, so this time I am okay with getting far less photos, but I did like the idea of getting group pics of us and ride pics.  But if the memory maker is only linked to my MB and will only capture my rides, it's just a bit less useful to me than I was hoping.


If all of them are on your account, all their magic bands will pick up the pictures too. We typically ended up with 5 copies of the on-ride photos/videos. One for each of us, I guess. And then sometimes one more copy of the picture when one of us tapped the picture at the end of the ride just in case!


----------



## Tomh

DisLiss said:


> I'm trying to clarify something, if anyone can help.     I am definitely interested in purchasing Memory Maker for our next trip.
> 
> Will my memory maker account be linked to only my magic band (since I am the one buying it) or to the rest of the bands in my party (husband and 2 kids) work to link photos to the account as well?   In other words, will I have to be present for photos of the other members of my family to be attached to my account?
> 
> If I skip a ride, but my husband and kids go on the ride, will we get their ride photo on my memory maker account?   Or if we split up, will we see pics taken of both small groups or just the small group that includes me?
> 
> If we all go on a ride, but are in two different vehicles, will there be photos from both vehicles on my MM account, or just the vehicle I was in?
> 
> I love the idea of not lugging a camera with me, personally (my kids will likely use their phones for pics).  I've been to WDW and taken tons of pics before, so this time I am okay with getting far less photos, but I did like the idea of getting group pics of us and ride pics.  But if the memory maker is only linked to my MB and will only capture my rides, it's just a bit less useful to me than I was hoping.



As long as you are all linked in My Disney Experience, and have checked the box for sharing PhotoPass Photos, then all of their photos, with or without you, will appear in your MDE, where you can edit them, and download them as you please.



kpmdjm said:


> If I bought a one day photo pass for our MK day and that night we also attend the MK after hours that goes till 1am will the after hours photos be included?



Everything up until the last park closes for the day, should be included.


----------



## SummerGirl

I apologize if this has been asked already, but does every ride (that has a picture) automatically take the photo & add it to your account?  Or more clearly asking, do I physically need to scan my band at any of the rides that take the photo pass pic?  Thanks so much!  Last time I was at DW you still needed to scan your Magic Band ( the 1.0 versions) or at least I thought that was the case.


----------



## tlmadden73

SummerGirl said:


> I apologize if this has been asked already, but does every ride (that has a picture) automatically take the photo & add it to your account?  Or more clearly asking, do I physically need to scan my band at any of the rides that take the photo pass pic?  Thanks so much!  Last time I was at DW you still needed to scan your Magic Band ( the 1.0 versions) or at least I thought that was the case.


If the battery in your MB is working (if you are using a fairly newer MB), it will take photos automically. No need to scan anything.


----------



## tlmadden73

I have question on using the Memory Maker when you get it via Annual Pass. 

If I have an AP .. I can download all my friends and family photos for them for the entire year, even if I am not on the trip with them?

I am getting the AP in November potentially and coincidentally, my sisters family and my sister-in-laws family are also planning family trips in 2019. 
Since our MDE accounts are linked (or will be), I will be able to see their photos and download them for free for them. Correct?

Long story short:
If I have an AP, my family and friends in MDE do not need to get Memory Maker for their trips over that year even if I dont tour with them. Correct?


----------



## SummerGirl

tlmadden73 said:


> If the battery in your MB is working (if you are using a fairly newer MB), it will take photos automically. No need to scan anything.


Thank you!


----------



## lvdis

SummerGirl said:


> I apologize if this has been asked already, but does every ride (that has a picture) automatically take the photo & add it to your account?  Or more clearly asking, do I physically need to scan my band at any of the rides that take the photo pass pic?  Thanks so much!  Last time I was at DW you still needed to scan your Magic Band ( the 1.0 versions) or at least I thought that was the case.


We had brand new magic bands and for some reason the ride photo on Test Track didn't pick up. After that we tapped one of our bands to the photo when the was a tap point just to be sure, which is why we typically ended up with an extra copy most of the time. I was able to file a missing photo request with Photopass and they added the Test Track photos to my account. I'm not sure if this was just a fluke that day or not.


----------



## CarolynFH

tlmadden73 said:


> I have question on using the Memory Maker when you get it via Annual Pass.
> 
> If I have an AP .. I can download all my friends and family photos for them for the entire year, even if I am not on the trip with them?
> 
> I am getting the AP in November potentially and coincidentally, my sisters family and my sister-in-laws family are also planning family trips in 2019.
> Since our MDE accounts are linked (or will be), I will be able to see their photos and download them for free for them. Correct?
> 
> Long story short:
> If I have an AP, my family and friends in MDE do not need to get Memory Maker for their trips over that year even if I dont tour with them. Correct?



As long as everyone is linked to your MDE and they have all given you permission to view and download their photos (it may say "share" photos, can't remember offhand), yes, you'll be able to see, download and share photos of their trips even when you're not there.


----------



## Tomh

I have always had my ride photos show up, but have read random reports of people not receiving theirs, so the suggestion is that you go ahead and tap on any ride where that is an option, just to be sure you get your photos.

AP holders can download photos from any of their friends and family whom are connected via MDE with the Photopass sharing option checked, whether the AP holder is in the park or not.


----------



## slamthedoor

SummerGirl said:


> I apologize if this has been asked already, but does every ride (that has a picture) automatically take the photo & add it to your account?



At Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger Spin, I had to tap my band to the screen that was showing my photo after exiting the ride.


----------



## Cindylieu

MM without a Magic Band:
5 people going and my mom will be the one to buy the MM.  It is the military discount, so won't be purchased until we arrive at The World.  We are staying as SOG, so none of us have magic bands.  They (mom and dad) and us (DH, DD, and myself) are linked in MDE.  All "green boxes" are filled in to share photos.

At the first photo, we get a card from the photographer.  They scan that same card at every photo-stop.
A. Should we get a card for each person, so that whether we are together or apart we can each get photos and then load all pictures into the system?
B. If the above is correct, then do we just link the photopass cards (all5  of them) into my Mom's account and then the photographer scans whatever card is handed to them and the photos all upload to Mom's MDE account?
C. For ride photos, how do we get them loaded into the system without the automatic loading associated with the magic bands? Do we tap something with our park ticket? 
D. Someone seemed to indicate that you have to scan your MB to get it to take your picture on a ride in the first place.  I thought that the rides took pictures of everyone, but you have to manually "claim" your picture if you don't have a MB.  Or do I need to  scan my park ticket somewhere? Or link some code? To get it to take a photo at all?  
E. Are there photopass photographers in the resorts, or just in the parks? We have some resort days and would love some resort family photos. 

THANKS TO EVERYONE!  Only FIVE more days...


----------



## Tomh

Cindylieu said:


> MM without a Magic Band:
> 5 people going and my mom will be the one to buy the MM.  It is the military discount, so won't be purchased until we arrive at The World.  We are staying as SOG, so none of us have magic bands.  They (mom and dad) and us (DH, DD, and myself) are linked in MDE.  All "green boxes" are filled in to share photos.
> 
> At the first photo, we get a card from the photographer.  They scan that same card at every photo-stop.
> A. Should we get a card for each person, so that whether we are together or apart we can each get photos and then load all pictures into the system?
> B. If the above is correct, then do we just link the photopass cards (all5  of them) into my Mom's account and then the photographer scans whatever card is handed to them and the photos all upload to Mom's MDE account?
> C. For ride photos, how do we get them loaded into the system without the automatic loading associated with the magic bands? Do we tap something with our park ticket?
> D. Someone seemed to indicate that you have to scan your MB to get it to take your picture on a ride in the first place.  I thought that the rides took pictures of everyone, but you have to manually "claim" your picture if you don't have a MB.  Or do I need to  scan my park ticket somewhere? Or link some code? To get it to take a photo at all?
> E. Are there photopass photographers in the resorts, or just in the parks? We have some resort days and would love some resort family photos.
> 
> THANKS TO EVERYONE!  Only FIVE more days...



A.  At any point that anyone in the group goes to get a photo taken by themselves, they can simply as the Photopass Photographer for a card.

B.  You can link the cards to your mothers Photopass account at any time, even after you get home.  The photos will be connected to the card, and then the card can be connected to the account.

C.  SOME of the rides have a set of screens / touch points after the ride, where you can claim your photo.  Other rides do not, and I am not aware of any way to claim those photos without having a Magic Band.

D.  The rides take photos of everyone.  The only reason for the band is so that the system can identify you and connect your photo to your account.  Likewise, as I stated above, that can also be done manually at touch points after some of the rides (Buzz Lightyear comes to mind as one where you can claim your photo after the ride)

E.  That is a great question.  I know that you can have photos taken at the resort via the Fine Art Photography for an additional charge.  I don't believe I have ever seen a Photopass photographer at a resort aside from some of the meals where your photo is taken as part of the package (Chef Mickey's for example)

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/fine-art-photography-video/


----------



## tlmadden73

CarolynFH said:


> As long as everyone is linked to your MDE and they have all given you permission to view and download their photos (it may say "share" photos, can't remember offhand), yes, you'll be able to see, download and share photos of their trips even when you're not there.


Thanks -- that is how it worked on our trips in the past. I've always shared a memory maker with another family that was going with us, but was wondering if it worked differently with an AP. 

What a great way to save my family some money! Instead of each of them paying $160 for their own Memory Maker, then can just use mine and throw me some money if they feel inclined to reimburse me for the service. 

Now I just have to resist the temptation to meet up with both of them for their trips -- otherwise I'll end up going to WDW every 2 months (not bad considering we are a 9 hour drive away), but having to potentially pull my son out of school on three separate occassions may be a bit excessive! Heh.


----------



## FoxC63

Tomh said:


> A.  At any point that anyone in the group goes to get a photo taken by themselves, they can simply as the Photopass Photographer for a card.
> 
> B.  You can link the cards to your mothers Photopass account at any time, even after you get home.  The photos will be connected to the card, and then the card can be connected to the account.
> 
> C.  SOME of the rides have a set of screens / touch points after the ride, where you can claim your photo.  Other rides do not, and I am not aware of any way to claim those photos without having a Magic Band.
> 
> D.  The rides take photos of everyone.  The only reason for the band is so that the system can identify you and connect your photo to your account.  Likewise, as I stated above, that can also be done manually at touch points after some of the rides (Buzz Lightyear comes to mind as one where you can claim your photo after the ride)
> 
> E.  That is a great question.  I know that you can have photos taken at the resort via the Fine Art Photography for an additional charge.  I don't believe I have ever seen a Photopass photographer at a resort aside from some of the meals where your photo is taken as part of the package (Chef Mickey's for example)
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/fine-art-photography-video/



Just want to clarify that each person should get their own card.  No one needs to ask the photographer for a card every time they get a picture taken, use the same card repeatedly however if you loose your card, that's a bigger issue.  I believe Disney recommends you take a photo of your card for that reason.


----------



## FoxC63

Tomh said:


> E.  That is a great question.  I know that you can have photos taken at the resort via the Fine Art Photography for an additional charge.  I don't believe I have ever seen a Photopass photographer at a resort aside from some of the meals where your photo is taken as part of the package (Chef Mickey's for example)
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/fine-art-photography-video/



They use to have photographers at the resort for free but they found out it's better to charge you for this service so yes, it still exists but now you pay for it and you have to reserve your date & time.


----------



## Tomh

FoxC63 said:


> Just want to clarify that each person should get their own card.  No one needs to ask the photographer for a card every time they get a picture taken, use the same card repeatedly however if you loose your card, that's a bigger issue.  I believe Disney recommends you take a photo of your card for that reason.


Thanks for the clarification.  That didn't come out as clearly as it should have when I wrote it!


----------



## laurajetter

I've been trying to familiarize myself with Memory Maker on the Memory Maker thread (which has been very informative and helpful!) but I still have a few questions. I apologize if these have already been asked, I only was able to read through the first 7 pages! I did post this over there last night, but thought I just post it as a new topic as well in case it gets seen quicker.

1. I pretty much understand that the MM needs to be linked/associated with 1 person, but what exactly does that mean? Let's say our group of 9 people are together in a park and we want to get a picture taken... does that mean that only the person who's associated with MM can use their magic band to get the group's picture taken? Or can anyone in the group use their magic band to do so (as long as they've been linked to the main person's account)?

At first we were just going to associate my mom with the MM since she's the one who purchased it, but she's a little less active than the rest of us and there may be times she might want to hang back at the hotel to rest, or she may come back from the park early while others in our group stay out late. In those cases, we want to still be able to use the MM without her being there but don't know if that's possible if we cannot physically scan her magic band. I'm assuming that assigning a person to MM simply is to determine whose magic band gets to be scanned and has no bearing on who actually purchased the MM? 

2. This question is sort of dependent upon the answer to the first, but assuming that other people in our group can in fact use their own magic bands to use the MM my mom purchased, will their photos show up on my mom's My Disney Experience or only on their own account when they log themselves in?

3. I read that ride photos should automatically show up on MM but just to be sure, you can still scan the magic band and the worse thing that can happen is that a duplicate photo will show up. My question is how do the correct ride photos get added to our MM if you don't have to scan the band? How does it know which photos are ours, especially since we have 9 people in our party and we'll have multiple pictures for each ride? Wouldn't you have to do something after you get off the ride, like go to a computer monitor or CM behind the counter to select the photos you want? (Sorry if these questions sound silly. We haven't been to Disney for over 12 years and everything is so different; I'm trying to understand how it all works!)

4. I understand that once you get home from the trip that's when you can modify and edit the photos up to a certain number of days (not sure if it's 30 days or 45 days), but what exactly is included in the $169 price? Is it the simply the ability to digitally download the photos? I'm assuming they're high resolution? Is there any limit to how many photos out of the whole lot you're allowed to download? Are there any hard copy prints or other products that are included in that price? (I'm assuming not, but just want to make sure.) Do you get anything physical, like a CD of all the images? Just trying to know what to expect.

5. Can you view the photos in MDE app daily throughout your vacation or do they only show up once your trip is over?

TIA for any info you can help me with! My mom purchased Memory Maker but I really haven't had much of a clue about it, and now she's put me in charge of managing it, lol!


----------



## hiroMYhero

laurajetter said:


> I've been trying to familiarize myself with Memory Maker on the Memory Maker thread (which has been very informative and helpful!) but I still have a few questions. I apologize if these have already been asked, I only was able to read through the first 7 pages! I did post this over there last night, but thought I just post it as a new topic as well in case it gets seen quicker.
> 
> 1. I pretty much understand that the MM needs to be linked/associated with 1 person, but what exactly does that mean? Let's say our group of 9 people are together in a park and we want to get a picture taken... does that mean that only the person who's associated with MM can use their magic band to get the group's picture taken? Or can anyone in the group use their magic band to do so (as long as they've been linked to the main person's account)?
> 
> At first we were just going to associate my mom with the MM since she's the one who purchased it, but she's a little less active than the rest of us and there may be times she might want to hang back at the hotel to rest, or she may come back from the park early while others in our group stay out late. In those cases, we want to still be able to use the MM without her being there but don't know if that's possible if we cannot physically scan her magic band. I'm assuming that assigning a person to MM simply is to determine whose magic band gets to be scanned and has no bearing on who actually purchased the MM?
> 
> 2. This question is sort of dependent upon the answer to the first, but assuming that other people in our group can in fact use their own magic bands to use the MM my mom purchased, will their photos show up on my mom's My Disney Experience or only on their own account when they log themselves in?
> 
> 3. I read that ride photos should automatically show up on MM but just to be sure, you can still scan the magic band and the worse thing that can happen is that a duplicate photo will show up. My question is how do the correct ride photos get added to our MM if you don't have to scan the band? How does it know which photos are ours, especially since we have 9 people in our party and we'll have multiple pictures for each ride? Wouldn't you have to do something after you get off the ride, like go to a computer monitor or CM behind the counter to select the photos you want? (Sorry if these questions sound silly. We haven't been to Disney for over 12 years and everything is so different; I'm trying to understand how it all works!)
> 
> 4. I understand that once you get home from the trip that's when you can modify and edit the photos up to a certain number of days (not sure if it's 30 days or 45 days), but what exactly is included in the $169 price? Is it the simply the ability to digitally download the photos? I'm assuming they're high resolution? Is there any limit to how many photos out of the whole lot you're allowed to download? Are there any hard copy prints or other products that are included in that price? (I'm assuming not, but just want to make sure.) Do you get anything physical, like a CD of all the images? Just trying to know what to expect.
> 
> 5. Can you view the photos in MDE app daily throughout your vacation or do they only show up once your trip is over?
> 
> TIA for any info you can help me with! My mom purchased Memory Maker but I really haven't had much of a clue about it, and now she's put me in charge of managing it, lol!


For 1, 2, and 3: When MM is purchased and linked to a person in MDX, all others who are listed and linked to that MDX will have their photos linked there and MM applies to every linked photo.

Ride photos are linked to the MDX account via RFID readers stationed within the ride itself. It’s Disney Magic that makes them link to your MDX. So, if Person#9 rides Splash, his ride photo gets linked to the MDX account.

If Person#3 has their photo taken by a Photopass Photog and remembers to have his MB scanned, the photo shows up in your account.


----------



## supersnoop

laurajetter said:


> I've been trying to familiarize myself with Memory Maker on the Memory Maker thread (which has been very informative and helpful!) but I still have a few questions. I apologize if these have already been asked, I only was able to read through the first 7 pages! I did post this over there last night, but thought I just post it as a new topic as well in case it gets seen quicker.
> 
> 1. I pretty much understand that the MM needs to be linked/associated with 1 person, but what exactly does that mean? Let's say our group of 9 people are together in a park and we want to get a picture taken... does that mean that only the person who's associated with MM can use their magic band to get the group's picture taken? Or can anyone in the group use their magic band to do so (as long as they've been linked to the main person's account)?
> 
> At first we were just going to associate my mom with the MM since she's the one who purchased it, but she's a little less active than the rest of us and there may be times she might want to hang back at the hotel to rest, or she may come back from the park early while others in our group stay out late. In those cases, we want to still be able to use the MM without her being there but don't know if that's possible if we cannot physically scan her magic band. I'm assuming that assigning a person to MM simply is to determine whose magic band gets to be scanned and has no bearing on who actually purchased the MM?
> 
> 2. This question is sort of dependent upon the answer to the first, but assuming that other people in our group can in fact use their own magic bands to use the MM my mom purchased, will their photos show up on my mom's My Disney Experience or only on their own account when they log themselves in?
> 
> 3. I read that ride photos should automatically show up on MM but just to be sure, you can still scan the magic band and the worse thing that can happen is that a duplicate photo will show up. My question is how do the correct ride photos get added to our MM if you don't have to scan the band? How does it know which photos are ours, especially since we have 9 people in our party and we'll have multiple pictures for each ride? Wouldn't you have to do something after you get off the ride, like go to a computer monitor or CM behind the counter to select the photos you want? (Sorry if these questions sound silly. We haven't been to Disney for over 12 years and everything is so different; I'm trying to understand how it all works!)
> 
> 4. I understand that once you get home from the trip that's when you can modify and edit the photos up to a certain number of days (not sure if it's 30 days or 45 days), but what exactly is included in the $169 price? Is it the simply the ability to digitally download the photos? I'm assuming they're high resolution? Is there any limit to how many photos out of the whole lot you're allowed to download? Are there any hard copy prints or other products that are included in that price? (I'm assuming not, but just want to make sure.) Do you get anything physical, like a CD of all the images? Just trying to know what to expect.
> 
> 5. Can you view the photos in MDE app daily throughout your vacation or do they only show up once your trip is over?
> 
> TIA for any info you can help me with! My mom purchased Memory Maker but I really haven't had much of a clue about it, and now she's put me in charge of managing it, lol!


1. Anyone can scan their band for the photo. That associates the photo with the person. 
2. If everyone is linked with mom on MDE, then mom will be able to see photos linked to each person that she is connected with. 
3. Ride photos use the long-range RFID feature of the magic band. As long as everyone has new-ish bands, their ridenphoto will be linked to their MDE profile. Some rides no longer have scanners at the end (and some never did), but you can scan one of its there. With nine people, you’ll already have nine copies of the photo if everyone rode and has a magic band. Remember, each photo is linked to each person. 
4. Physical items are extra. You can purchase a CD. The person who purchased MM gets to download everything. 
5. Photos are often available within minutes on the app.


----------



## CarolynFH

hiroMYhero said:


> For 1, 2, and 3: When MM is purchased and linked to a person in MDX, all others who are listed and linked to that MDX will have their photos linked there and MM applies to every linked photo.
> 
> Ride photos are linked to the MDX account via RFID readers stationed within the ride itself. It’s Disney Magic that makes them link to your MDX. So, if Person#9 rides Splash, his ride photo gets linked to the MDX account.
> 
> If Person#3 has their photo taken by a Photopass Photog and remembers to have his MB scanned, the photo shows up in your account.





supersnoop said:


> 1. Anyone can scan their band for the photo. That associates the photo with the person.
> 2. If everyone is linked with mom on MDE, then mom will be able to see photos linked to each person that she is connected with.
> 3. Ride photos use the long-range RFID feature of the magic band. As long as everyone has new-ish bands, their ridenphoto will be linked to their MDE profile. Some rides no longer have scanners at the end (and some never did), but you can scan one of its there. With nine people, you’ll already have nine copies of the photo if everyone rode and has a magic band. Remember, each photo is linked to each person.
> 4. Physical items are extra. You can purchase a CD. The person who purchased MM gets to download everything.
> 5. Photos are often available within minutes on the app.



I just want to add one detail to the answers to question 2.  Everyone in the group must give your mom permission to see their photos in their own MDE account (if they have one, or if they're managed by someone else).  In other words, when you look at THEIR Family & Friends list, make sure that it says that your mom can see their Disney PhotoPass Photos.  (And your mom's list should show that each one of them is allowed to see her photos too.)  If someone does not give your mom permission to see their photos, those photos won't show up in your mom's account and she won't be able to download them.  This is especially important for children - our grandchildren took great pride in being the one to have their MB scanned by the PhotoPass photographer!


----------



## Wubar

Just another reminder to double check your photos as soon as possible when getting pictures from Photopass photographers. If you don't like them, have them retaken or go to a different photographer if you have the time. Quality of photos varies greatly, and many times exposure, lighting, even focus is off. Perhaps some of them have an interest in photography and might even know the basics, but others are probably any hired CM that just got handed a camera. This past trip, we have looked at the photos and wondered why the focus was so bad or the background didnt even show up. What's the point of getting a picture in front of the castle if they don't properly frame up the castle? Or zoom in so you aren't 500 miles away?


----------



## dredick

I purchased the memory maker. Can I add any of my pictures from my personal camera? I would like to add a frame to a few.


----------



## Chris Folks

Is memory maker worth it if you are traveling solo


----------



## j2thomason

Chris Folks said:


> Is memory maker worth it if you are traveling solo


In my opinion, YES!! Otherwise you are taking selfies of everything. If you don't do a lot of character greetings I might say no. You can always hand your camera, or phone, to the photopass photographer and they will take a picture for you. But if you want ride pictures, magic shots and good character pictures, I say yes. You might want to consider upgrading your park ticket to an annual pass that has the memory maker included. If you are paying for a multi-day ticket plus memory maker you might get a better deal, and discounts, with an AP especially if you plan to do another trip within the same calendar year.


----------



## Tomh

I would say that depends on whether you want photos of yourself, and whether you are ok with asking random people to take photos for you.  The entire reason why I get memory maker is so that we will have family photos with me in them.


----------



## FoxC63

dredick said:


> I purchased the memory maker. Can I add any of my pictures from my personal camera? I would like to add a frame to a few.



4 maybe 5 years ago you could, these frames were very limited in how they could be used and unfortunately this is no longer an option.  However when downloading your photos taken from your camera or phone into your personal computer you can add _certain_ images to  create your own magic shot via word perfect or power point or what have you.  Images can be found by googling them and viewing under "images" on your computer.

For example:


Now with an image of Mickey Mouse...


Note, not any and all images work.  It's finding the right ones that can be applied without a white cast or halo.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Cinbride

Can we go to the photopass studios that the BBB uses without going to boutique? I’d like to get a coach picture at DS.


----------



## FoxC63

Cinbride said:


> Can we go to the photopass studios that the BBB uses without going to boutique? I’d like to get a coach picture at DS.



Yes you can.  It's located by Ghirardelli’s Chocolate in Disney Springs, in the Co-Op building as shown below...

To have photos taken, you go to the *PhotoPass Studio* in *Disney Springs*, and tell them you have the *Memory Maker* and you want the studio pictures taken that go with it. You then get to choose your background.

There are view stations available so you can preview your photos and you can purchase prints of the photos right there, if desired.   Your photos taken at the PhotoPass Studio are included in the Memory Maker and are linked to your *MyDisneyExperience* account.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Just walked away from character spot and we forgot to scan for Mickey....how can we get these shots or are we able to??


----------



## Tomh

contact the photopass support team HERE and give them as much information as you can, including number of people, best physical descriptions you can, including clothing / colors, time and location photo was taken, how many photos are missing (best guess) etc.  The more information you can provide, the better the odds that they will connect you with your missing photos.  If you can include a photo of your family from that same day, it will greatly increase the odds of them finding your missing photos.


----------



## CarolynFH

Tomh said:


> contact the photopass support team HERE and give them as much information as you can, including number of people, best physical descriptions you can, including clothing / colors, time and location photo was taken, how many photos are missing (best guess) etc.  The more information you can provide, the better the odds that they will connect you with your missing photos.  If you can include a photo of your family from that same day, it will greatly increase the odds of them finding your missing photos.



I heartily concur! The PhotoPass folks have found many photos for me, amazingly quickly!


----------



## KrisM

I seem to be stuck. We had Memory Maker last week and I can see our photos on the app.  How do I view them on the computer too?  In MDE I've picked "My Photos" and it says there are zero.  I'd rather download to my computer than to my phone, so want to look at them there.  I'm just not sure how to link them so I can see them. thanks.


----------



## Tomh

You should be able to view your photos with or without Memory Maker.  Memory Maker only enables you to download them.  When you go to the Disney website from your computer, are you logging in?  Are you certain that you are logging into the same account that your phone is logged into?  That is the only thing I can readily think of that would prevent you from seeing the photos from your computer.


----------



## HatboxHaint

If you have enabled your friends to see photos then do you only need to purchase one memory maker package?


----------



## DisneyBride13

Does any one have any information on the Military promotion offered for the Memory Maker? I know from purchasing it in the past you have to buy it at guest relations to receive the discounted price. My questions comes from the dates it shows that the discount is being offered. Do the black out dates apply to the memory maker offer? The offer shows a ending date of Dec 19 to use the military tickets, wondering if that applies to the $98 memory maker as well.


----------



## Tomh

DisneyBride13 said:


> Does any one have any information on the Military promotion offered for the Memory Maker? I know from purchasing it in the past you have to buy it at guest relations to receive the discounted price. My questions comes from the dates it shows that the discount is being offered. Do the black out dates apply to the memory maker offer? The offer shows a ending date of Dec 19 to use the military tickets, wondering if that applies to the $98 memory maker as well.


Unfortunately, I have no idea.  Might I ask that if / when you find an answer, please stop back here and share with us so that information will be available to others.


----------



## Tomh

HatboxHaint said:


> If you have enabled your friends to see photos then do you only need to purchase one memory maker package?


Yes, and no.  That is the right idea, but it is a bit more involved than that.  Everyone in your travel party needs to connect via friends and family, and enable Photopass Photo sharing with whomever holds the Memory Maker entitlement.  That person will see, and be able to download, photos from anyone who has connected to them.  So, if YOU have the Memory Maker, then it doesn't matter whether you share photos with anyone, what matters is that they all share photos with you so you can see them.


----------



## DisneyBride13

Tomh said:


> Unfortunately, I have no idea.  Might I ask that if / when you find an answer, please stop back here and share with us so that information will be available to others.


  Yes, I sure will.

Can you confirm for me that if my friend who I will be traveling with has purchased the memory maker and linked it to her Disney Exp acct that I will be able to add photos to it ( traveling at same time, yet she arrives 2 days earlier and I will be staying 2 days longer)  and I will be able to customize and download on my own. Or will I have to have her do the customization since its in her acct?  All 15 people traveling as long as they are all linked to her Disney exp can add photos correct?


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyBride13 said:


> Does any one have any information on the Military promotion offered for the Memory Maker? I know from purchasing it in the past you have to buy it at guest relations to receive the discounted price. My questions comes from the dates it shows that the discount is being offered. Do the black out dates apply to the memory maker offer? The offer shows a ending date of Dec 19 to use the military tickets, wondering if that applies to the $98 memory maker as well.



Yes, here are a few links to help you get started including FB!

Military Disney Tips:  http://www.militarydisneytips.com/My-Magic-Plus/Disney’s-PhotoPass-and-Memory-Maker.html

Military Disney Tips FB:  https://www.facebook.com/MIlitaryDisneyTips/posts/10155137313110407

This site is an amazing resource for our military heroes and offers an excellent insight to all things Disney is offering to our service men and women.  I hope you find this site useful.

EDIT:  Here's WDW link too though it is very basic but gets to the point. 
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/military-multi-day-tickets/


----------



## HatboxHaint

Tomh said:


> Yes, and no.  That is the right idea, but it is a bit more involved than that.  Everyone in your travel party needs to connect via friends and family, and enable Photopass Photo sharing with whomever holds the Memory Maker entitlement.  That person will see, and be able to download, photos from anyone who has connected to them.  So, if YOU have the Memory Maker, then it doesn't matter whether you share photos with anyone, what matters is that they all share photos with you so you can see them.


thanks!


----------



## KrisM

Tomh said:


> You should be able to view your photos with or without Memory Maker.  Memory Maker only enables you to download them.  When you go to the Disney website from your computer, are you logging in?  Are you certain that you are logging into the same account that your phone is logged into?  That is the only thing I can readily think of that would prevent you from seeing the photos from your computer.



I was logged in.  I ended up switching to Internet Explorer and it worked fine.  It doesn't like Firefox, I guess.


----------



## Tomh

DisneyBride13 said:


> Yes, I sure will.
> 
> Can you confirm for me that if my friend who I will be traveling with has purchased the memory maker and linked it to her Disney Exp acct that I will be able to add photos to it ( traveling at same time, yet she arrives 2 days earlier and I will be staying 2 days longer)  and I will be able to customize and download on my own. Or will I have to have her do the customization since its in her acct?  All 15 people traveling as long as they are all linked to her Disney exp can add photos correct?



As long as you have connected to her via Family and Friends, and checked the box for sharing My Disney Photopass Photos with her (look in family and friends list, click update next to her name to check / change settings) she will be able to see all of the photos you have taken, and will be able to download them.

However, she will not be able to download any photos that you edit from YOUR My Disney Experience account.  Either she will need to do the editing for you, or she will need to let you log into her My Disney Experience account to do your editing.

The same applies for the balance of the 15 people travelling with you, all have to connect, and be certain that the box for My Disney Photopass Photos is checked for her, and she will be able to download all of their photos.


----------



## Tomh

KrisM said:


> I was logged in.  I ended up switching to Internet Explorer and it worked fine.  It doesn't like Firefox, I guess.


This is not unusual.  MDE tends to be temperamental at best!


----------



## shan981

I just want to make sure this is okay. We purchased Memory Maker, and it shows on MDE account, but when my husband tries to link it to his, it says it is already linked. However, his screen in MDE doesn't show that he has it. If we are linked as family and friends and the green box is checked, the photographers can scan any of our bands, correct? What about our kids? We have them set up in MDE, but I don't know that they can actually log in, or do they have to be able to? I can't remember how we set them up. I think my husband set them up then linked us all, but obviously my 1yos are not signing in themselves, haha. Sorry if this is not making sense, I'm confused and just want to make sure that any photos taken with any of our bands scanned will show up for me.


----------



## erionm

shan981 said:


> I just want to make sure this is okay. We purchased Memory Maker, and it shows on MDE account, but when my husband tries to link it to his, it says it is already linked. However, his screen in MDE doesn't show that he has it. If we are linked as family and friends and the green box is checked, the photographers can scan any of our bands, correct? What about our kids? We have them set up in MDE, but I don't know that they can actually log in, or do they have to be able to? I can't remember how we set them up. I think my husband set them up then linked us all, but obviously my 1yos are not signing in themselves, haha. Sorry if this is not making sense, I'm confused and just want to make sure that any photos taken with any of our bands scanned will show up for me.


Since your DH has his own MDE account, he needs to make sure that your linked profile in his family & friends list is set to share his PhotoPass photos with you.  As long as that's set to true, you will see any photos that were scanned to his MagicBand.

If you manage the kids profiles, there is nothing that needs to be done.  Their photos will automatically be linked to your PhotoPass account.

If DH manages the kids profiles and you are linked to them, DH needs to set the PhotoPass share settings from his account.


----------



## shan981

erionm said:


> Since your DH has his own MDE account, he needs to make sure that your linked profile in his family & friends list is set to share his PhotoPass photos with you.  As long as that's set to true, you will see any photos that were scanned to his MagicBand.
> 
> If you manage the kids profiles, there is nothing that needs to be done.  Their photos will automatically be linked to your PhotoPass account.
> 
> If DH manages the kids profiles and you are linked to them, DH needs to set the PhotoPass share settings from his account.



Thank you! He manages the kids so I'll have him check that for them as well. On a related note (but not related to Memory Maker so if I need to ask elsewhere I will), since he manages the kids' accounts, will he need to do FP+ reservations, or will I be able to do them for everyone I'm linked to? I don't know why he ended up managing the kids when I am the one booking everything.


----------



## erionm

shan981 said:


> Thank you! He manages the kids so I'll have him check that for them as well. On a related note (but not related to Memory Maker so if I need to ask elsewhere I will), since he manages the kids' accounts, will he need to do FP+ reservations, or will I be able to do them for everyone I'm linked to? I don't know why he ended up managing the kids when I am the one booking everything.


You can make FP+ selections for anyone listed in your family & friends list that has valid park admission linked to their profile.


----------



## Tomh

Just to be clear, ANYONE can get a photo taken using their magic band at any time.  Memory Maker gives you the ability to download those photos at a set price.  Whomever has the Memory Maker entitlement has to have everyone else connected to their MDE via Friends and Family, and everyone has to enable the check box for the holder of the Memory Maker to see their PhotoPass Photos.

In your situation, where the children's MDE's are managed by your husband, it would be easier for you to assign the Memory Maker entitlement to him, and then just be sure that you are connected to him through Friends and Family, and have enabled him to share your PhotoPass Photos.

If YOU are the holder of that entitlement, then not only will you have to connect to your husband, but you will also have to connect to each of the kids, and have all of them share photos with you.

If you currently have the Memory Maker entitlement, you should be able to see it in your MDE account, under My Reservations and Tickets, and there should be an option there to reassign it.  Simply reassign it to your husband, and then make sure you are sharing photos with him.


----------



## LibrarianPrincess

Hello,

I'm so sorry if this has been already asked and answered. I'm just at a roadblock...

I purchase the memory maker along with my 2019 package for January. However, I can't seem to figure out how to link the memory maker to my Disney experience. It only gave me a link when I purchase the package. And when I go on that website. It's just a FAQ about photo pass. Oh my gosh, what am I doing wrong?

First time buying the memory maker.


----------



## Becky Mouse

shan981 said:


> I just want to make sure this is okay. We purchased Memory Maker, and it shows on MDE account, but when my husband tries to link it to his, it says it is already linked. However, his screen in MDE doesn't show that he has it. If we are linked as family and friends and the green box is checked, the photographers can scan any of our bands, correct? What about our kids? We have them set up in MDE, but I don't know that they can actually log in, or do they have to be able to? I can't remember how we set them up. I think my husband set them up then linked us all, but obviously my 1yos are not signing in themselves, haha. Sorry if this is not making sense, I'm confused and just want to make sure that any photos taken with any of our bands scanned will show up for me.




Right. The Memory Maker can only be linked to one person. That said, anyone on your friends list in MDE will have their pictures show up in your Memory Maker. So, make sure you are friends with him on MDE! Also, he will be able to view all the pictures on your Memory Maker once you link accounts as friends on MDE. It's still technically "your" Memory Maker, though.


----------



## dandi799

Thanks for all of the helpful information! When I go to my friends and family list and click "update" next to a name, there is no box for me to check. I've looked at both the app and on the website. I have the memory maker linked to my reservation, and I went to the photo page and made sure that "include photos shared by friends and family" was checked. No one else has a separate MDE account, if that matters. All magic bands are linked to my MDE account. Any help would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks!


----------



## erionm

dandi799 said:


> When I go to my friends and family list and click "update" next to a name, there is no box for me to check. I've looked at both the app and on the website.  ...   No one else has a separate MDE account, if that matters. All magic bands are linked to my MDE account. Any help would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks!


There are no options you need to set for profiles *YOU* manage.  Their photos will always appear in your PhotoPass account.


----------



## dandi799

erionm said:


> There are no options you need to set for profiles *YOU* manage.  Their photos will always appear in your PhotoPass account.


Ok, perfect! thank you!!


----------



## Tomh

You only need to set the sharing options in MDE for family and friends who have their own separate MDE account.  Accounts you manage will be included in your Memory Maker automatically.


----------



## 123SA

Is there a photopass photographer consistently at Summit Plummet? At park opening


----------



## Tomh

123SA said:


> Is there a photopass photographer consistently at Summit Plummet? At park opening


I'm sure someone will have an answer for you, I honestly have no idea.


----------



## Austinsmom068

Hello. what is the attractions + option? I would like to get all the ride photos but don't wanna spend $199. I'm going in September and my son doesn't really wanna do any meet and greats.


----------



## Tomh

Thought I've never used it, my understanding is that the Attractions Plus option includes only your ride photos.


----------



## Kbate

Hello everyone.  I am sorry if this question has already been asked and answered before, but can you fill me in on how it works to share MemoryMaker?  I just found out that my sister arrives at Disney on the day we leave.  Can I still add her to my MemoryMaker so she can use it during her trip?  If so, how do I do that and is it within Disney's rules to do so? Thanks so much.


----------



## Tomh

Yes, you can still add her, and it is within Disney's rules to do so.  Your sister, and anyone in her travel party that has their own My Disney Experience account, will need to add you to their friends and family list.  Once that is done, you will be able to see all of their photos in your My Disney Experience account, and download them.

You do need to keep in mind that you can only add photos to the Memory Maker for 30 days after the first time you download photos using it, so do make certain that you don't download your first photos more than 30 days before the last day of your sisters trip.  Also keep in mind that all photos are deleted off the system 45 days after they are taken, so do be sure that you download all of your photos within that 45 day window as to not lose any.


----------



## Kbate

Thank you.  This helps a lot.   . 



Tomh said:


> Yes, you can still add her, and it is within Disney's rules to do so.  Your sister, and anyone in her travel party that has their own My Disney Experience account, will need to add you to their friends and family list.  Once that is done, you will be able to see all of their photos in your My Disney Experience account, and download them.
> 
> You do need to keep in mind that you can only add photos to the Memory Maker for 30 days after the first time you download photos using it, so do make certain that you don't download your first photos more than 30 days before the last day of your sisters trip.  Also keep in mind that all photos are deleted off the system 45 days after they are taken, so do be sure that you download all of your photos within that 45 day window as to not lose any.


----------



## Tomh

Kbate said:


> Thank you.  This helps a lot.   .


Glad to help.  If you need more guidance through the process of adding them into friends and family, give a holler, and I'll give you a more in-depth guide as to how to do it.


----------



## pitpat

sorry as I'm sure this has been answered many times, but we now have an AP - is there an easy way to just download the photos from our most recent trip?


----------



## Surgie2

I have a friend visiting MK next week for one day and wants to purchase the One Day Memory Maker. The info she was given said she cannot do it in advance but will have the opportunity to purchase it in the app after her first photo pass photo is taken. Can someone tell me specifically where in the app she needs to look to purchase MM? Will it appear under the "My Photos" section of the app? She is worried she'll miss the opportunity to buy or have to spend park time trying to figure it out.


----------



## Tomh

According to the Disney Parks Blog once you have linked at least one photopass photo for the day you plan on purchasing the one day Memory Maker, it will be available to you in the app.

Once you have had a photo taken, open the My Disney Experience app.  Scroll down to the My Photos section, and click on any photo there, which will bring you to a list view of all your PhotoPass photos.  Click on one of the images from the day you want to purchase Memory Maker One Day for.  When the photo loads, you should see a link at the bottom that says Buy My Photos.  Click that link, and that will take you to a menu where you can purchase the single day of photos.

You should also be able to purchase the Memory Maker One Day at any theme park ticket window, or Disney Photopass Center.


----------



## Tomh

pitpat said:


> sorry as I'm sure this has been answered many times, but we now have an AP - is there an easy way to just download the photos from our most recent trip?


The only way would be to delete all of the photos from previous trips, and then make a full download set which would then only include the photos from your most recent trip.  That, however, would then permanently remove all of your older photos from the system, so you would not be able to edit, or download them again.


----------



## Paul Rodgers

I have an AP, which includes MM. When we come down next month (!!!!), will the other members of my family who are attached to my reservation be able to scan their MBs for our pictures or does it just have to be me?


----------



## Tomh

Paul Rodgers said:


> I have an AP, which includes MM. When we come down next month (!!!!), will the other members of my family who are attached to my reservation be able to scan their MBs for our pictures or does it just have to be me?


You can get the photos for everyone in your travel party.  If they each have their own MDE account, you need to connect to them via Friends and Family.  If you manage their accounts on MDE yourself, then there is nothing more you need to do.


----------



## Paul Rodgers

Tomh said:


> You can get the photos for everyone in your travel party.  If they each have their own MDE account, you need to connect to them via Friends and Family.  If you manage their accounts on MDE yourself, then there is nothing more you need to do.


So when a CM takes our picture, can someone in my party other than myself have their magicband scanned?


----------



## PuppyJonathan

Question I want to see if it can be resolved here: I just purchased the one day memory maker package. Can it only be redeemed on the app just like it can only be purchased on the app? Asking because I’m on my computer now and while it says I ordered it it doesn’t give me the option to download the photos


----------



## Tomh

Paul Rodgers said:


> So when a CM takes our picture, can someone in my party other than myself have their magicband scanned?



If all of the members in your party are connected to you in My Disney Experience via the Friends and Family, OR if they don't have their own profiles, and simply are names that you manage, then any of them can have their Magic Bands scanned.  If they have their own My Disney Experience profiles (using their own email / password to log in) and you are not connected in Friends and Family, then you will need to make sure to scan your Magic Band.



PuppyJonathan said:


> Question I want to see if it can be resolved here: I just purchased the one day memory maker package. Can it only be redeemed on the app just like it can only be purchased on the app? Asking because I’m on my computer now and while it says I ordered it it doesn’t give me the option to download the photos



You can download from a computer, and that is advisable since the files can be pretty big.  If I recall correctly (it has been a year since I've used Memory Maker) you log into your My Disney Experience account, go to your photos, then click on a photo to bring up the options.  Click on download, and you should then see a Memory Maker activation notification.  Click download again, and then you should see a new button on the photos and videos page called Download Photos.


----------



## PuppyJonathan

Tomh said:


> You can download from a computer, and that is advisable since the files can be pretty big.  If I recall correctly (it has been a year since I've used Memory Maker) you log into your My Disney Experience account, go to your photos, then click on a photo to bring up the options.  Click on download, and you should then see a Memory Maker activation notification.  Click download again, and then you should see a new button on the photos and videos page called Download Photos.


It’s actually there now, just had to be patient with it. Ended up taking 80 some odd photos that day. Still kind of pricey but for one person that kind of helps my reasoning why memory maker is worth it


----------



## Tomh

Without Memory Maker, there would be no family photos with me in them, hence I always get it.


----------



## FoxC63

Tomh said:


> Without Memory Maker, there would be no family photos with me in them, hence I always get it.



And considering you're such a ham, family photos just wouldn't be the same without you!


----------



## supersnoop

Tomh said:


> Without Memory Maker, there would be no family photos with me in them, hence I always get it.


You can use the photo pass photographers; both with their camera and with yours, even if you don’t purchase MM. you can always purchase the individual photos. It’s only the volume that makes MM worthwhile. If you’d purchase more than 12 photos, you’re better off with MM.


----------



## FoxC63

supersnoop said:


> You can use the photo pass photographers; both with their camera and with yours, even if you don’t purchase MM. you can always purchase the individual photos. It’s only the volume that makes MM worthwhile. If you’d purchase more than 12 photos, you’re better off with MM.



I like my response better!


----------



## Tomh

supersnoop said:


> You can use the photo pass photographers; both with their camera and with yours, even if you don’t purchase MM. you can always purchase the individual photos. It’s only the volume that makes MM worthwhile. If you’d purchase more than 12 photos, you’re better off with MM.



When we go, we spend 10 days in the parks, and a full day at Disney Springs (well, to be honest, sometimes it is two half days).  With a family of 5, that is plenty of opportunity for photos, plus bunches of ride photos.  More than enough to make it worth it to me.  As for having the Photopass Photographers use my camera, I don't do that for two reasons.  Reason number one is no one outside of my immediate family handles my camera.  If something bad happens to it, we are going to be responsible for that ourselves.  I spent a fair deal of money on it, and like to be responsible for it.  Reason number two (and I'll preface this by saying this is just my own feeling, NOT something I would ever dream of impressing upon others) is that I feel as though, unless I am buying the product, I really don't want to take advantage of the PhotoPass people to take my photos for me.  They are there to do a job, and if I take up their time taking my personal photos, that takes away time they could be spending taking photos for folks that are paying for the photos.

I fully understand that practice is 100% allowable, and I encourage anyone who wants to take advantage of that to go ahead and do so.  I even suggest it on a regular basis, I just prefer not to do so myself.



FoxC63 said:


> I like my response better!



And, of course, the family photographs ALWAYS look better when I am in them!


----------



## Eeyore1220

Hi all. Sorry if this has been asked before. I purchased memory maker months ago in anticipation of our August family trip. I did not book it with our package, but separately shortly after. I recently got the opportunity to have a quick wdw visit with my friend next week (!), but now I’m concerned if any ride photos or whatnot get taken, it will activate my memory maker and then I won’t have it for our August trip. Am I wrong to worry about this? Is there a way to specify that mm is for a specific trip if you have more than one booked?


----------



## Tomh

Eeyore1220 said:


> Hi all. Sorry if this has been asked before. I purchased memory maker months ago in anticipation of our August family trip. I did not book it with our package, but separately shortly after. I recently got the opportunity to have a quick wdw visit with my friend next week (!), but now I’m concerned if any ride photos or whatnot get taken, it will activate my memory maker and then I won’t have it for our August trip. Am I wrong to worry about this? Is there a way to specify that mm is for a specific trip if you have more than one booked?



I'm glad you stopped by to ask, and I can help for sure.  You will have no problem with your Memory Maker.  You can have photos taken next week with your friend, and then have photos taken during your trip in August, and you will be able to download all of them with your Memory Maker.

There are some time limits involved.  If you give me the dates you will be in the parks for both trips (I don't need to know about travel time etc. just the first and last days you will be in the parks and might have pictures taken) I will then tell you exactly when those limits are, but for sure you can fit both trips into one Memory Maker.


----------



## Eeyore1220

Tomh said:


> I'm glad you stopped by to ask, and I can help for sure.  You will have no problem with your Memory Maker.  You can have photos taken next week with your friend, and then have photos taken during your trip in August, and you will be able to download all of them with your Memory Maker.
> 
> There are some time limits involved.  If you give me the dates you will be in the parks for both trips (I don't need to know about travel time etc. just the first and last days you will be in the parks and might have pictures taken) I will then tell you exactly when those limits are, but for sure you can fit both trips into one Memory Maker.


Thank you so much! I am in the parks July 25 and 26, then there with my family August 18-22. Does that fit within the window for using one MM? Thanks again!


----------



## Tomh

First photos taken on July 25, they won't expire until September 8th.  Your last photos will be taken August 22nd, so you would have 17 days after your second trip to do your editing, and download your photos to get everything.

You could also edit, and download the photos from your first trip after it is over.  Even if you download on the 27th of July, you would still have 30 days, until the 26th of August, that you would be able to have more photos taken, so that would still cover your second trip fine, and you will be able to continue downloading photos up until the 6th of October, when the last of your pictures expire, and are deleted from the servers.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Eeyore1220

Thank you so much! This is incredibly helpful.


----------



## donaldanddaisy

Once again, great thread! I have MM and am pretty clear on how to use it, and i know I should edit and download the photos once I get home. My question is about viewing photos in the App while I'm in the park. I know I will see them -- if I want to download a couple to my phone in order to text or share on social media, can I do that? And if I do, will the photos still be in my account do that I can download them to my computer when I get home?


----------



## CarolynFH

donaldanddaisy said:


> Once again, great thread! I have MM and am pretty clear on how to use it, and i know I should edit and download the photos once I get home. My question is about viewing photos in the App while I'm in the park. I know I will see them -- if I want to download a couple to my phone in order to text or share on social media, can I do that? And if I do, will the photos still be in my account do that I can download them to my computer when I get home?



Photos stay in your account until you delete them or they expire (45 days after being taken).  So downloading them to your phone won't delete them from your account.

However, I'm not sure whether downloading them to your phone starts the countdown on the 30 days you're allowed to download them all (I have an AP so I'm not concerned about the 30-day limit).  Hopefully someone with knowledge will resolve that question, so that if you're on a tight schedule (have two trips close together and want to use MM for both) you'll know.


----------



## Tomh

donaldanddaisy said:


> Once again, great thread! I have MM and am pretty clear on how to use it, and i know I should edit and download the photos once I get home. My question is about viewing photos in the App while I'm in the park. I know I will see them -- if I want to download a couple to my phone in order to text or share on social media, can I do that? And if I do, will the photos still be in my account do that I can download them to my computer when I get home?



You can download individual photos to your phone during your trip for sharing.  The photos will still be in your account, can still be edited when you get home, and will still be included when you choose to "download all" later on.

When you make your first download, it does indeed start a 30 day countdown, HOWEVER . .. that is 30 days you have left to ADD photos to the Memory Maker.  You will be able to continue downloading until your last photos expire.  As long as your trip is over less than 30 days after you download your first photo, you will be fine.


----------



## donaldanddaisy

Tomh said:


> You can download individual photos to your phone during your trip for sharing.  The photos will still be in your account, can still be edited when you get home, and will still be included when you choose to "download all" later on.
> 
> When you make your first download, it does indeed start a 30 day countdown, HOWEVER . .. that is 30 days you have left to ADD photos to the Memory Maker.  You will be able to continue downloading until your last photos expire.  As long as your trip is over less than 30 days after you download your first photo, you will be fine.



Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## Tomh

Eeyore1220 said:


> Thank you so much! This is incredibly helpful.



Glad I could be of assistance.  It is kind of complicated to figure out if you haven't done it a few times.



donaldanddaisy said:


> Perfect! Thank you!



You're welcome.  Enjoy your trip, and your photos!


----------



## firemanfrank3

I have a question.

When I log onto My Disney Experience, I only see memory maker under my wife's name, not mine or my 2 kids? I tried adding the confirmation number to my name with no luck.

Is it only added to one person in the group or do I have to call tech support and have it added to my self and kids?

Thanks!


----------



## Tomh

firemanfrank3 said:


> I have a question.
> 
> When I log onto My Disney Experience, I only see memory maker under my wife's name, not mine or my 2 kids? I tried adding the confirmation number to my name with no luck.
> 
> Is it only added to one person in the group or do I have to call tech support and have it added to my self and kids?
> 
> Thanks!


One person in the group will "manage" the memory maker.  That person will see it in their My Disney Experience account.  As long as all of the other people in the family are either connected through Friends and Family, OR their profiles are managed by your wife, then all of their photos will be included in the Memory Maker.


----------



## mekay1012

I am trying to download my photos, but when I try to open the zip, I get a message that the file or directory doesn't exist.  I guess its a good possibility that I do not have enough memory on my computer to download them, but I don't see an option to send them to a flash drive.  Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## mekay1012

One more question.  It says the downloads are only available for 7 days, but I should still have a couple of weeks left.  Will I just be able to download them again if I need to?


----------



## Tomh

mekay1012 said:


> One more question.  It says the downloads are only available for 7 days, but I should still have a couple of weeks left.  Will I just be able to download them again if I need to?


Each photo is available to download for 45 days from the day it was taken, so if you were in Disney World for 2 full weeks, you may indeed have 3 weeks before the photos from your LAST day expire, but the photos from your FIRST day would be expiring in just 7 days, and since they are part of your full download set, that would be why you only have 7 days left to download them.

When you try to open the zip file, are you right clicking on it, and choosing to extract?  You can right click on the .zip file, and choose properties, then look at the file size, and compare it to the file size shown in the downloads section of PhotoPass to see if they are the same size.  It might be that the file didn't download properly, in which case, you might see a significant size difference between what is on your computer, and what is shown on PhotoPass.


----------



## Jedimom

Is there a trick to purchasing Memory Maker?  I've been trying all day and I can't get it loaded into my cart on the WDW website.  Is it down?  Is there some other link to purchase MM that actually works?


----------



## Tomh

I am not surprised that there are issues using the WDW website.  From the main website, I went to My Disney Experience, then under Photography, I clicked on My Photos.  On the new page, I clicked on Products, and then Memory Maker Advance Purchase, and then clicked on Buy Now, and then Add to cart, and then Check Out.  That brought me to the page where you pay.  I backed out there, as I don't really want to purchase it.  I assume if I was able to get that far, it would have let me finish the purchase.

If that doesn't work for you, perhaps clear your browser cache, and / or history, or try from a different browser (I did this in Chrome) or try calling Disney (407) 939 5277 and making the purchase over the phone.


----------



## mikejuliestl

Sorry if this has been answered before....

If we have a Memory Maker Pass associated with our Magic Bands and the My Disney Experience App on our phones will we see our pictures on the app immediately?  Nearly immediately?  

Thanks!


----------



## erionm

mikejuliestl said:


> If we have a Memory Maker Pass associated with our Magic Bands and the My Disney Experience App on our phones will we see our pictures on the app immediately?  Nearly immediately?


Pictures taken by a PhotoPass photographer appear fairly quickly.  Ride photos seem to take longer.


----------



## Tomh

mikejuliestl said:


> Sorry if this has been answered before....
> 
> If we have a Memory Maker Pass associated with our Magic Bands and the My Disney Experience App on our phones will we see our pictures on the app immediately?  Nearly immediately?
> 
> Thanks!


No need to apologize, the whole reason for this thread is to answer questions for people.  Yes, you will see your photos on your phones.  Some may show up nearly immediately, more often, they appear sometime later on that day, and occasionally not until the next day or so.

Any time you have a PhotoPass photo taken, whether you have Memory Maker or not, that photo will be available for you to view through My Disney Experience either on your computer, or through the app on your mobile device.  You can view them for 45 days from the day they were taken, and can purchase them at any time.

MemoryMaker is just a way of purchasing all of your photos ahead of time.  When you have Memory Maker, in addition to being able to view the photos in My Disney Experience, you can also download them all.

Enjoy your trip, and your photos!


----------



## j2thomason

erionm said:


> Pictures taken by a PhotoPass photographer appear fairly quickly.  Ride photos seem to take longer.


We experienced this a couple of weeks ago. It took almost 24 hours for our Slinky Dog ride photo to appear in our account. I was burning up my phone battery refreshing the page over and over. We do several trips a year, but on this last trip it seemed like ride photos took much longer to load than ever.


----------



## Jedimom

Tomh said:


> I am not surprised that there are issues using the WDW website.  From the main website, I went to My Disney Experience, then under Photography, I clicked on My Photos.  On the new page, I clicked on Products, and then Memory Maker Advance Purchase, and then clicked on Buy Now, and then Add to cart, and then Check Out.  That brought me to the page where you pay.  I backed out there, as I don't really want to purchase it.  I assume if I was able to get that far, it would have let me finish the purchase.
> 
> If that doesn't work for you, perhaps clear your browser cache, and / or history, or try from a different browser (I did this in Chrome) or try calling Disney (407) 939 5277 and making the purchase over the phone.



I was just about to call and figured I'd try a few more things.  Clearing cookies, incognito, new browser wasn't working.  What finally worked for me was NOT logging myself in and doing a search for the Memory Maker web page.  I was able to order there and it FINALLY added it to my cart.  Once in my cart, THEN it asked me to log in and then after more song-and-dance, trouble getting my credit card info to stay, etc.....it finally took.  

Tooooo muchhhhh workkkkk!!! lol


----------



## Tomh

Jedimom said:


> I was just about to call and figured I'd try a few more things.  Clearing cookies, incognito, new browser wasn't working.  What finally worked for me was NOT logging myself in and doing a search for the Memory Maker web page.  I was able to order there and it FINALLY added it to my cart.  Once in my cart, THEN it asked me to log in and then after more song-and-dance, trouble getting my credit card info to stay, etc.....it finally took.
> 
> Tooooo muchhhhh workkkkk!!! lol


Sorry it was such a hassle for you.  This, sadly, is not unusual for the Disney website / app.  Glad you did finally manage to get it to work though!


----------



## DisMommyTX

To those struggling with website issues, have found recently that the Disney site is working better on Firefox than Chrome. First rule of trouble-shooting, try a different browser!

I have a different question for those of you who are frequent Disney travelers. I wanted to download our photos from the most recent trip, without having to re-download all 3000+ from the past 13 months. Before the last trip it took hours (literally), and we don't need ALL of them again, just the ones from this month. Please tell me there is a way to sort or select photos to download. It takes 10 minutes of scrolling and page loading just to see the photos from this trip on the website because our extended family of 12 Annual Passholders has visited so many times (I know, first-world problems) and the page always starts with LAST July's photos. Does anyone know a way to view and/or download the recent stuff without re-downloading every photo ever taken?


----------



## Tomh

DisMommyTX said:


> To those struggling with website issues, have found recently that the Disney site is working better on Firefox than Chrome. First rule of trouble-shooting, try a different browser!
> 
> I have a different question for those of you who are frequent Disney travelers. I wanted to download our photos from the most recent trip, without having to re-download all 3000+ from the past 13 months. Before the last trip it took hours (literally), and we don't need ALL of them again, just the ones from this month. Please tell me there is a way to sort or select photos to download. It takes 10 minutes of scrolling and page loading just to see the photos from this trip on the website because our extended family of 12 Annual Passholders has visited so many times (I know, first-world problems) and the page always starts with LAST July's photos. Does anyone know a way to view and/or download the recent stuff without re-downloading every photo ever taken?



There are only two options when downloading with Memory Maker.  Option number one is single photo download.  You COULD do this for every photo from your most recent trip.  This would likely also take a fair bit of time.  Option number two is download everything.

A good strategy here might be to take a trip, edit the photos as you see fit, download them all, then delete everything off the server before your next trip.  Sorry I don't have a better answer for you


----------



## DisMommyTX

Thanks, I keep hoping they'll add a more useful batch download or sort by date option at some point. I know it doesn't affect most people but it is a massive pain for some of us with such an easy fix. 

Are there any reports on how long after the AP expires free photopass downloads might still be available? I've seen conflicting info on the official website. Unfortunately, our AP's are expiring soon.


----------



## Tomh

DisMommyTX said:


> Thanks, I keep hoping they'll add a more useful batch download or sort by date option at some point. I know it doesn't affect most people but it is a massive pain for some of us with such an easy fix.
> 
> Are there any reports on how long after the AP expires free photopass downloads might still be available? I've seen conflicting info on the official website. Unfortunately, our AP's are expiring soon.


I don't have any first hand information about that.  I know with the normal Memory Maker, you can continue to download until the last of your photos expire and are deleted from the server, which happens 45 days after they are taken.  I could guess that with AP Memory Maker, it might be similar.  45 days after you have your last photo taken, but that is only a guess.


----------



## j2thomason

Tomh said:


> There are only two options when downloading with Memory Maker.  Option number one is single photo download.  You COULD do this for every photo from your most recent trip.  This would likely also take a fair bit of time.  Option number two is download everything.
> 
> A good strategy here might be to take a trip, edit the photos as you see fit, download them all, then delete everything off the server before your next trip.  Sorry I don't have a better answer for you


I sure wish they would add some type  of sorting feature. As an AP we have hundreds of pictures from several trips each year and it’s a nightmare trying to find pictures on the website. 
I usually download from my phone while we are on the trip to avoid having to use the website.


----------



## CarolynFH

DisMommyTX said:


> Thanks, I keep hoping they'll add a more useful batch download or sort by date option at some point. I know it doesn't affect most people but it is a massive pain for some of us with such an easy fix.
> 
> Are there any reports on how long after the AP expires free photopass downloads might still be available? I've seen conflicting info on the official website. Unfortunately, our AP's are expiring soon.





Tomh said:


> I don't have any first hand information about that.  I know with the normal Memory Maker, you can continue to download until the last of your photos expire and are deleted from the server, which happens 45 days after they are taken.  I could guess that with AP Memory Maker, it might be similar.  45 days after you have your last photo taken, but that is only a guess.



I've had an AP with free PhotoPass downloads for several years now, and each photo is labeled with an expiration date that seems to be one year plus 30 days after it was taken.  So I assume that if your AP expires and you don't renew, photos will remain until that expiration date whether it's while you have an active AP or after your AP expires.

My AP expired April 30 of this year.  I just checked my photos, and the earliest I have was taken August 7, 2017 and says it will be available for download until September 6, 2018.


----------



## Tomh

CarolynFH said:


> I've had an AP with free PhotoPass downloads for several years now, and each photo is labeled with an expiration date that seems to be one year plus 30 days after it was taken.  So I assume that if your AP expires and you don't renew, photos will remain until that expiration date whether it's while you have an active AP or after your AP expires.
> 
> My AP expired April 30 of this year.  I just checked my photos, and the earliest I have was taken August 7, 2017 and says it will be available for download until September 6, 2018.


Thank you.  Now that you said that, it seems to me that I've read that one year plus 30 days somewhere else as well.  Great piece of information to have right there!


----------



## pstepka

I'm sorry if this has been asked...I looked through the thread as best I could buy didn't see the answer.  If I share MM with another party do I only need to add the MDE account holder to my friends and then everyone in their party will be linked? And also, will the added friend be able to see all of my MDE info or is there a way to share only the photos?
Thank you!


----------



## Tomh

pstepka said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked...I looked through the thread as best I could buy didn't see the answer.  If I share MM with another party do I only need to add the MDE account holder to my friends and then everyone in their party will be linked? And also, will the added friend be able to see all of my MDE info or is there a way to share only the photos?
> Thank you!



Very good questions.  Let me see what I can do in the way of clear answers.

Each person in the other party has to be included in your friends and family list, whether they have their own MDE account, or their profile is managed by someone else (usually a parent managing a child) they still have to be friends with you.  For each and every person you add, in your friends and family list, next to their name, click on update, and make certain that you have checked the boxes for only plans we share, and photopass photos.  They need to do the same for you.  If the other party includes profiles that they manage, they need to click update next to the profiles they are managing, and make certain that you are not listed as a guest that can plan for them.  These steps should allow you to see all of their photos (and as a result, download them) and keep you from seeing things like their park tickets.


----------



## skwez

Hello all.  Apologies if this has been detailed already - I honestly did not read through all 19 pages of this thread.
I have an upcoming trip with my girlfriend and her daughter, and we are arriving on a Tuesday.  My parents (who are APs) are meeting us there on Friday.  All 5 of us are connected and sharing plans via MDE.  My question is, would we be able to utilize their MM for the days prior to their arrival?  Or only the days where out trips overlap?
Not sure if this affects anything, but they have new APs that won't activate until they arrive.  TIA


----------



## Tomh

skwez said:


> Hello all.  Apologies if this has been detailed already - I honestly did not read through all 19 pages of this thread.
> I have an upcoming trip with my girlfriend and her daughter, and we are arriving on a Tuesday.  My parents (who are APs) are meeting us there on Friday.  All 5 of us are connected and sharing plans via MDE.  My question is, would we be able to utilize their MM for the days prior to their arrival?  Or only the days where out trips overlap?
> Not sure if this affects anything, but they have new APs that won't activate until they arrive.  TIA



Be sure that your girlfriend, her daughter, and you all are in your parents friends and family list, and also, that from all of your profiles, your parents are allowed to share your Photopass Photos.  That is all you need to do.  When you have your photos taken, they will appear in your parents account.  When they upgrade to their AP, they will then be able to download your photos.  This will work even for the days that your trips do not overlap.  Enjoy your vacation


----------



## skwez

Tomh said:


> Be sure that your girlfriend, her daughter, and you all are in your parents friends and family list, and also, that from all of your profiles, your parents are allowed to share your Photopass Photos.  That is all you need to do.  When you have your photos taken, they will appear in your parents account.  When they upgrade to their AP, they will then be able to download your photos.  This will work even for the days that your trips do not overlap.  Enjoy your vacation



This is exactly what I was hoping to hear!  Thanks so much for confirming.


----------



## Tomh

skwez said:


> This is exactly what I was hoping to hear!  Thanks so much for confirming.


You're welcome.


----------



## jerzeystar09

Not sure if this has been answered already...I purchased memory maker a few weeks ago for my trip that starts this evening. I’m linked with my brother who got down there yesterday. Shouldn’t I be able to see his pics without the watermark? They are still showing as watermarked in my account


----------



## Tomh

It is ok that they are watermarked.  Your Memory Maker doesn't technically become activated until you download your first photo.  That is ok, it is the way it is supposed to work.  Your photos will appear the same way.  Once you download your first photos, the water marks will be removed.


----------



## Ed597

phdmommy said:


> I am planning our first ever (and potentially only) trip to Disney World this August. I will get 6 days ticket, with 5 nights stay on a Disney resort. I have also made reservations for character dining up to three days before I intend to use tickets for the theme parks and these are for restaurants located at Disney resorts which means I won't need park tickets. Does anyone know, if the memory maker will include pictures from the 3 days prior to us using theme park tickets/check in to stay at the resort?


Reading your post was like a roller coaster. Awesome first trip to Disney! Oh no potentially only trip ! Our first trip I described as miserable punctuated with moments of EXTREME CUTENESS ! But the place really is Great. We’ve become DVC members now and I just booked another trip, I’m debating on buying an AP for the discounts. August is going to raise the miserable factor a little but your already one step ahead of us. I didn’t know about the DIS until after our trip ! Keep researching and reading the forums! Have Fun ! I hope you make some Magical memories like we did. A couple of my favorite photos we took ourselves so don’t worry about that. But our first trip they didn’t have the ability to add Disney characters to the photos like they can now! They rotate what’s available and it’s not every photographer but hopefully they’ll have something your family is interested in. When they first introduced it they showed a photo with Tinkerbell in a child’s hand ! My kids would of Loved that ! Although my little one might of been confused, hey I don’t remember Tinkerbell flying above my hand, when I met her she was as big as an adult. Lol


----------



## Ed597

Tomh said:


> *Everything PhotoPass and Memory Maker*​
> 
> 
> View attachment 301266​
> 
> *Overview*​
> Together, Photopass, and Memory Maker are a way for Disney guests to take home many precious memories of themselves and their families enjoying many different Walt Disney World experiences.
> 
> 
> *Product Definitions*​
> *Photopass: Getting your pictures taken*​
> 
> Photopass is the name of the Disney World service which takes photos of you and your family all around the Disney World parks, and resorts.  Having photos taken by Photopass Photographers is free for any guest, with no obligation to buy anything.
> 
> 
> View attachment 301272
> Photopass Photographer taking a photo of a family with Cinderella’s Castle in the background.​
> *My Disney Experience*​
> This encompasses the My Disney Experience mobile app, and the website as well.  This is where you will view, edit, and delete photos.  You will also manage your friends and family here, so that photos of your traveling party can also be included in any photo products you may purchase.
> 
> 
> *Gameday Photos Sports Photographer*​
> https://www.espnwwos.com/complex/services/sports-photographer/ Gameday Photos Sports Photographer  is a new service offered by ESPN.  Packages can be purchased for single player, the team, and times can be from an hour to the length of the game.  Prices vary by event.
> 
> 
> *Fine Art Photography*​
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/fine-art-photography-video/ Fine Art Photography is an extra charge service providing a dedicated photographer in one of a range of Disney World locations who will pose, and photograph your family.  There are numerous locations, and session lengths to choose from.  Some of these packages provide the photos immediately on a flash drive.  Others include retouching, and send the photos by mail several weeks later.  The Magic Kingdom Family Portrait also comes with a 16" x 24" canvas print of one photo of your choice, and a 20 print photo album.
> 
> 
> *Photo Download*​
> Photo download is a product you can purchase which will allow you to download a single Photopass Photo.
> 
> 
> *One Day Memory Maker*​
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/04/what-is-memory-maker-one-day-and-where-can-i-buy-it/  The One Day Memory Maker purchase allows you to download all of the photos that were taken on one day of your stay.
> 
> 
> *Memory Maker*​
> Memory maker is a product which you can purchase.  Memory Maker allows you to download digital copies of all of the Photopass Photographs you and your family have taken over the course of your stay.
> 
> 
> *Magic Shot*​
> Magic shots are special photos which can be taken by Photopass Photographers, and add special elements into your Photopass photos.
> 
> View attachment 301270
> Magic Shot from Pandora showing a Banshee flying overhead.​
> Visit the * Magic Shots – Current Listings* thread to see all of the Magic Shots that are currently available in each of the parks.
> 
> 
> *How it works*​
> *My Disney Experience*​
> The first step to using PhotoPass, and / or Memory Maker is to set up your account on My Disney Experience.  This can be done through the DisneyWorld Website, or through the My Disney Experience app on your mobile device.
> 
> Once you have set up an account, you can then link your park tickets, and connect any Magic Bands you have.  If you don’t have Magic Bands yet, they can be connected when you get them.  It is also possible to use PhotoPass without a Magic Band
> 
> Next, make sure everyone who is travelling with you is also set up in My Disney Experience.  Now, using the Friends and Family feature of My Disney Experience, connect everyone to your account, and enable sharing and purchasing of PhotoPass photos.
> 
> You are now set to get your photos taken.
> 
> 
> *Choosing the right photo product*​
> This can be tricky, as it can be difficult to know how many pictures you are going to want before you actually have them taken, and choosing the right product depends largely on how many photos you want to keep.
> 
> The Photo Download allows you to download a single Photopass photo (as well as some edits of that same photo) from your trip.  If you are only going to want a couple of photos, this may be the least expensive option.
> 
> The One Day Memory Maker allows you to  download all of the photos that are taken on one day of your trip.  If you know that you are really only going to want the photos from your Animal Kingdom day, for instance, or you are only going to be in Disney World for one day, then this could be the best deal.  Note, the One Day Memory Maker costs slightly more than 4 individual Photo Downloads, so if you want 4 photos or less, it will be less expensive to buy them individually.
> 
> If you are going to want photos from more than one day of your trip, and you are going to want 10 or more photos, then the Memory Maker Advance Purchase will be your best deal.  For $169, this will allow you to download all of the photos that you have taken over the full length of your Disney World stay.  Note, this must be purchased at least 3 days before you have your first photo taken (If you purchase during the day on Friday, then the earliest you can get photos taken will be on Monday).
> 
> If you want to purchase Memory Maker less than 3 days before you have your first photo taken, then you will have to pay the regular purchase price of $199, which is slightly less than the cost of 12 single photo downloads.
> 
> Members of the military can take advantage of a military discount on Memory Maker, and purchase it for $98.  The military Memory Maker is retroactive, so that it includes photos that have already been taken.  Therefore, it can be purchased at any point during your trip.  This has to be purchased in person in Disney World, from a Guest Relations window, or ticket booth.
> 
> Annual Passholders.  Most Annual Passholder levels include free digital downloads of PhotoPass photos.  If you have this, there is no need to buy any of the above Photo products.  When you activate your Annual Pass, any photos which are currently in your PhotoPass account, as well as any you have taken while your Annual Pass is valid, will be available for you to download at no additional charge.
> 
> In addition to the above options, you can also purchase merchandise through PhotoPass customized with your PhotoPass photos.  Options include CD’s or DVD’s with all of your digital images on them, mugs, cups, calendars, and a host of other products.  It is worth noting that if you purchase the digital download of your photos, you can then use other companies to create many of these same products, and likely at a considerably lower price.
> 
> The hard part in choosing the right product is knowing what you are going to want.  9 individual Photo Downloads will cost you less than the Memory Maker pre-purchase price.  11 individual Photo Downloads will cost less than the Memory Maker at the non pre-purchase price.  If you can figure out ahead of time how many photos you will be happy with, then you have the best chance of picking the right product.  If you go into the trip thinking you’ll only want a few, then decide halfway through it that you really want them all, you wind up paying $199 for Memory Maker when you could have had it for $169.  Take your time, look online to see what kinds of photos other people are getting from PhotoPass, and hopefully, you will pick the right product before you start your trip.
> 
> 
> *Getting your photos taken*​  You can have photos taken in many different ways.
> 
> Photopass Photographers can be found at scenic locations throughout the Disney World parks, waterparks (during the summer season, starting after Memorial Day 2018), resort hotels, Disney Springs, and at some special resort meals (usually character meals.  These change from time to time.)  Resort photographers are most often found in the decorated lobbies of the deluxe resorts around the holidays.  Don't be afraid to approach them and ask them to take your photo, that is what they are there for, and they will walk your group around the lobby for the best spots.  *tip*  Photopass photographers are always willing to take your picture with your own camera, or cell phone, in addition to taking the Photopass photo.  Since there is no obligation to buy the Photopass photos, this is a relatively easy way to get family photos taken without asking another park guest to help out.
> 
> **Current character meals with PhotoPass photographers:*​Akershus Royal Banquet Hall in Epcot's Norway pavilion
> Cinderella's Royal Table in Magic Kingdom's Cinderella's Castle
> Chef Mickey's in the Contemporary Resort
> *These locations are accurate as of 2/15/18​
> Ride Photos and Videos.  Some rides automatically take photos and some even take videos of you on the ride.
> 
> Photobooths.  Spread around Disney World are some photobooths.  There is no official list of where they are, but they can often be found in resort arcades, and around the boardwalk.  Sometimes you will spot one in a park.  Disney has been converting these photobooths from pay only to pay, or photopass, so some of them aren't photopass yet, but some can be activated with your Magic Band, and the photos will be added to your PhotPass account for free
> 
> Character Meet and Greets nearly always have a PhotoPass photographer on hand.  Some dining packages (Cinderella’s Royal Table, and Chef Mickey’s for example) have an option to get your photo taken.
> 
> Photopass Studios. There is a photography studio in the marketplace at Disney Springs.
> 
> Having PhotoPass photos taken is free.  There is nothing to buy, or sign up for.  Anyone can approach any of the PhotoPass Photographers, and have their photo taken at any time with absolutely no obligation.  You can view that photo in your My Disney Experience account on your mobile device, or through the PhotoPass website.
> 
> There are also other photography services available for purchase.  These include:
> 
> Fine Art Photography.  This service provides a dedicated photographer in one of a range of Disney World locations who will pose, and photograph your family.  There are numerous locations, and session lengths to choose from.  Some of these packages provide the photos immediately on a flash drive.  Others include retouching, and send the photos by mail several weeks later.  The Magic Kingdom Family Portrait also comes with a 16" x 24" canvas print of one photo of your choice, and a 20 print photo album.
> 
> Gameday Photos Sports Photographer. This is a new service offered by ESPN.  Packages can be purchased for single player, the team, and times can be from an hour to the length of the game.  Prices vary by event.
> 
> 
> *Editing your photos*​
> Once your photos have been taken, it is time to edit.  Usually, you will wait until you return home to do this.  On the Disney World website, under My Disney Experience click on My Photos, and log in.  There, you will have options to view, and edit your photos.  Editing options include cropping, adding borders and stickers, changing aspect ratio, changing color to black and white, or orientation from Landscape to Portrait.  Once you have edited a photo as you see fit, you can select “Create a Copy” to save the edited photo.  You will now have both the original, and the edited version.  You can really get creative, and have lots of fun with the editing tools.
> 
> 
> *Downloading*​
> On the Photopass website, you have two options.  You can download a single photo, or you can create a download set with all of your photos.  For those using Memory Maker, my suggestion is make all of your edits, then make a full download set.  Once you have downloaded your photos, you can get them printed as you see fit, or use them to create products for unique family keepsakes.
> 
> 
> *Memory Maker Specifics*​
> There are some things to keep in mind with Memory Maker.  You will be able to download all pictures taken of anyone that you have linked through Friends and Family, as long as you have enabled “My Disney PhotoPass Photos.”  If you aren’t sure, go to your friends and family list, and click on “Update” next to their name.  Make certain there is a green box by the “My Disney PhotoPass Photos” option, and you’re set.
> 
> Each photo you have taken will stay on the PhotoPass server for 45 days from the day it is taken.  This means you need to finish your editing, and download your photos within 45 days of having them taken.
> 
> In addition, once you download your first photo, you can add more photos to the Memory Maker for 30 days.  After that, you will no longer be able to add new pictures.  These deadlines are important to keep in mind, especially if you are taking a longer trip, have a big group whose trips may not all begin and end at exactly the same time, or have other circumstances that might delay your editing and downloading of photos.
> 
> 
> *Sharing Memory Maker*​
> Memory Maker can be shared with all of the members in your travel party.  In order for this to work, you need to either manage the My Disney Experience profiles for all of the members of your travel party, or connect to them via Friends and Family.  If someone in your travel party is not connected to you (you don't see their name in your Friends and Family list in My Disney Experience), scroll to the bottom of your list, and click on "Add a Guest."  There you can choose to find them through connected guests (say if your married son is on your list, and you want to add his wife and children, you should be able to find them this way), import from a Walt Disney World Resort hotel reservation (If you are all staying on site at Disney, then you could enter the reservation number(s) and add everyone this way) or you can enter their name and age.  This last way, you can either manage their profile yourself (say for your children, or spouse) or invite them via email (if they already have an account on MDE, or will make one of their own).  Once you have connected everyone this way, any photos they have taken will appear in your MDE, and be available for you to download as part of your Memory Maker.
> 
> *Conclusion*​
> I hope this gives you a good idea of what PhotoPass and Memory Maker are all about.  For sure, these products aren’t for everyone, but they can provide wonderful family photos that will be cherished for many years to come.
> 
> If you have any questions, please pos
> 
> 
> Tomh said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Everything PhotoPass and Memory Maker*​
> 
> 
> View attachment 301266​
> 
> *Overview*​
> Together, Photopass, and Memory Maker are a way for Disney guests to take home many precious memories of themselves and their families enjoying many different Walt Disney World experiences.
> 
> 
> *Product Definitions*​
> *Photopass: Getting your pictures taken*​
> 
> Photopass is the name of the Disney World service which takes photos of you and your family all around the Disney World parks, and resorts.  Having photos taken by Photopass Photographers is free for any guest, with no obligation to buy anything.
> 
> 
> View attachment 301272
> Photopass Photographer taking a photo of a family with Cinderella’s Castle in the background.​
> *My Disney Experience*​
> This encompasses the My Disney Experience mobile app, and the website as well.  This is where you will view, edit, and delete photos.  You will also manage your friends and family here, so that photos of your traveling party can also be included in any photo products you may purchase.
> 
> 
> *Gameday Photos Sports Photographer*​
> https://www.espnwwos.com/complex/services/sports-photographer/ Gameday Photos Sports Photographer  is a new service offered by ESPN.  Packages can be purchased for single player, the team, and times can be from an hour to the length of the game.  Prices vary by event.
> 
> 
> *Fine Art Photography*​
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/fine-art-photography-video/ Fine Art Photography is an extra charge service providing a dedicated photographer in one of a range of Disney World locations who will pose, and photograph your family.  There are numerous locations, and session lengths to choose from.  Some of these packages provide the photos immediately on a flash drive.  Others include retouching, and send the photos by mail several weeks later.  The Magic Kingdom Family Portrait also comes with a 16" x 24" canvas print of one photo of your choice, and a 20 print photo album.
> 
> 
> *Photo Download*​
> Photo download is a product you can purchase which will allow you to download a single Photopass Photo.
> 
> 
> *One Day Memory Maker*​
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/04/what-is-memory-maker-one-day-and-where-can-i-buy-it/  The One Day Memory Maker purchase allows you to download all of the photos that were taken on one day of your stay.
> 
> 
> *Memory Maker*​
> Memory maker is a product which you can purchase.  Memory Maker allows you to download digital copies of all of the Photopass Photographs you and your family have taken over the course of your stay.
> 
> 
> *Magic Shot*​
> Magic shots are special photos which can be taken by Photopass Photographers, and add special elements into your Photopass photos.
> 
> View attachment 301270
> Magic Shot from Pandora showing a Banshee flying overhead.​
> Visit the * Magic Shots – Current Listings* thread to see all of the Magic Shots that are currently available in each of the parks.
> 
> 
> *How it works*​
> *My Disney Experience*​
> The first step to using PhotoPass, and / or Memory Maker is to set up your account on My Disney Experience.  This can be done through the DisneyWorld Website, or through the My Disney Experience app on your mobile device.
> 
> Once you have set up an account, you can then link your park tickets, and connect any Magic Bands you have.  If you don’t have Magic Bands yet, they can be connected when you get them.  It is also possible to use PhotoPass without a Magic Band
> 
> Next, make sure everyone who is travelling with you is also set up in My Disney Experience.  Now, using the Friends and Family feature of My Disney Experience, connect everyone to your account, and enable sharing and purchasing of PhotoPass photos.
> 
> You are now set to get your photos taken.
> 
> 
> *Choosing the right photo product*​
> This can be tricky, as it can be difficult to know how many pictures you are going to want before you actually have them taken, and choosing the right product depends largely on how many photos you want to keep.
> 
> The Photo Download allows you to download a single Photopass photo (as well as some edits of that same photo) from your trip.  If you are only going to want a couple of photos, this may be the least expensive option.
> 
> The One Day Memory Maker allows you to  download all of the photos that are taken on one day of your trip.  If you know that you are really only going to want the photos from your Animal Kingdom day, for instance, or you are only going to be in Disney World for one day, then this could be the best deal.  Note, the One Day Memory Maker costs slightly more than 4 individual Photo Downloads, so if you want 4 photos or less, it will be less expensive to buy them individually.
> 
> If you are going to want photos from more than one day of your trip, and you are going to want 10 or more photos, then the Memory Maker Advance Purchase will be your best deal.  For $169, this will allow you to download all of the photos that you have taken over the full length of your Disney World stay.  Note, this must be purchased at least 3 days before you have your first photo taken (If you purchase during the day on Friday, then the earliest you can get photos taken will be on Monday).
> 
> If you want to purchase Memory Maker less than 3 days before you have your first photo taken, then you will have to pay the regular purchase price of $199, which is slightly less than the cost of 12 single photo downloads.
> 
> Members of the military can take advantage of a military discount on Memory Maker, and purchase it for $98.  The military Memory Maker is retroactive, so that it includes photos that have already been taken.  Therefore, it can be purchased at any point during your trip.  This has to be purchased in person in Disney World, from a Guest Relations window, or ticket booth.
> 
> Annual Passholders.  Most Annual Passholder levels include free digital downloads of PhotoPass photos.  If you have this, there is no need to buy any of the above Photo products.  When you activate your Annual Pass, any photos which are currently in your PhotoPass account, as well as any you have taken while your Annual Pass is valid, will be available for you to download at no additional charge.
> 
> In addition to the above options, you can also purchase merchandise through PhotoPass customized with your PhotoPass photos.  Options include CD’s or DVD’s with all of your digital images on them, mugs, cups, calendars, and a host of other products.  It is worth noting that if you purchase the digital download of your photos, you can then use other companies to create many of these same products, and likely at a considerably lower price.
> 
> The hard part in choosing the right product is knowing what you are going to want.  9 individual Photo Downloads will cost you less than the Memory Maker pre-purchase price.  11 individual Photo Downloads will cost less than the Memory Maker at the non pre-purchase price.  If you can figure out ahead of time how many photos you will be happy with, then you have the best chance of picking the right product.  If you go into the trip thinking you’ll only want a few, then decide halfway through it that you really want them all, you wind up paying $199 for Memory Maker when you could have had it for $169.  Take your time, look online to see what kinds of photos other people are getting from PhotoPass, and hopefully, you will pick the right product before you start your trip.
> 
> 
> *Getting your photos taken*​  You can have photos taken in many different ways.
> 
> Photopass Photographers can be found at scenic locations throughout the Disney World parks, waterparks (during the summer season, starting after Memorial Day 2018), resort hotels, Disney Springs, and at some special resort meals (usually character meals.  These change from time to time.)  Resort photographers are most often found in the decorated lobbies of the deluxe resorts around the holidays.  Don't be afraid to approach them and ask them to take your photo, that is what they are there for, and they will walk your group around the lobby for the best spots.  *tip*  Photopass photographers are always willing to take your picture with your own camera, or cell phone, in addition to taking the Photopass photo.  Since there is no obligation to buy the Photopass photos, this is a relatively easy way to get family photos taken without asking another park guest to help out.
> 
> **Current character meals with PhotoPass photographers:*​Akershus Royal Banquet Hall in Epcot's Norway pavilion
> Cinderella's Royal Table in Magic Kingdom's Cinderella's Castle
> Chef Mickey's in the Contemporary Resort
> *These locations are accurate as of 2/15/18​
> Ride Photos and Videos.  Some rides automatically take photos and some even take videos of you on the ride.
> 
> Photobooths.  Spread around Disney World are some photobooths.  There is no official list of where they are, but they can often be found in resort arcades, and around the boardwalk.  Sometimes you will spot one in a park.  Disney has been converting these photobooths from pay only to pay, or photopass, so some of them aren't photopass yet, but some can be activated with your Magic Band, and the photos will be added to your PhotPass account for free
> 
> Character Meet and Greets nearly always have a PhotoPass photographer on hand.  Some dining packages (Cinderella’s Royal Table, and Chef Mickey’s for example) have an option to get your photo taken.
> 
> Photopass Studios. There is a photography studio in the marketplace at Disney Springs.
> 
> Having PhotoPass photos taken is free.  There is nothing to buy, or sign up for.  Anyone can approach any of the PhotoPass Photographers, and have their photo taken at any time with absolutely no obligation.  You can view that photo in your My Disney Experience account on your mobile device, or through the PhotoPass website.
> 
> There are also other photography services available for purchase.  These include:
> 
> Fine Art Photography.  This service provides a dedicated photographer in one of a range of Disney World locations who will pose, and photograph your family.  There are numerous locations, and session lengths to choose from.  Some of these packages provide the photos immediately on a flash drive.  Others include retouching, and send the photos by mail several weeks later.  The Magic Kingdom Family Portrait also comes with a 16" x 24" canvas print of one photo of your choice, and a 20 print photo album.
> 
> Gameday Photos Sports Photographer. This is a new service offered by ESPN.  Packages can be purchased for single player, the team, and times can be from an hour to the length of the game.  Prices vary by event.
> 
> 
> *Editing your photos*​
> Once your photos have been taken, it is time to edit.  Usually, you will wait until you return home to do this.  On the Disney World website, under My Disney Experience click on My Photos, and log in.  There, you will have options to view, and edit your photos.  Editing options include cropping, adding borders and stickers, changing aspect ratio, changing color to black and white, or orientation from Landscape to Portrait.  Once you have edited a photo as you see fit, you can select “Create a Copy” to save the edited photo.  You will now have both the original, and the edited version.  You can really get creative, and have lots of fun with the editing tools.
> 
> 
> *Downloading*​
> On the Photopass website, you have two options.  You can download a single photo, or you can create a download set with all of your photos.  For those using Memory Maker, my suggestion is make all of your edits, then make a full download set.  Once you have downloaded your photos, you can get them printed as you see fit, or use them to create products for unique family keepsakes.
> 
> 
> *Memory Maker Specifics*​
> There are some things to keep in mind with Memory Maker.  You will be able to download all pictures taken of anyone that you have linked through Friends and Family, as long as you have enabled “My Disney PhotoPass Photos.”  If you aren’t sure, go to your friends and family list, and click on “Update” next to their name.  Make certain there is a green box by the “My Disney PhotoPass Photos” option, and you’re set.
> 
> Each photo you have taken will stay on the PhotoPass server for 45 days from the day it is taken.  This means you need to finish your editing, and download your photos within 45 days of having them taken.
> 
> In addition, once you download your first photo, you can add more photos to the Memory Maker for 30 days.  After that, you will no longer be able to add new pictures.  These deadlines are important to keep in mind, especially if you are taking a longer trip, have a big group whose trips may not all begin and end at exactly the same time, or have other circumstances that might delay your editing and downloading of photos.
> 
> 
> *Sharing Memory Maker*​
> Memory Maker can be shared with all of the members in your travel party.  In order for this to work, you need to either manage the My Disney Experience profiles for all of the members of your travel party, or connect to them via Friends and Family.  If someone in your travel party is not connected to you (you don't see their name in your Friends and Family list in My Disney Experience), scroll to the bottom of your list, and click on "Add a Guest."  There you can choose to find them through connected guests (say if your married son is on your list, and you want to add his wife and children, you should be able to find them this way), import from a Walt Disney World Resort hotel reservation (If you are all staying on site at Disney, then you could enter the reservation number(s) and add everyone this way) or you can enter their name and age.  This last way, you can either manage their profile yourself (say for your children, or spouse) or invite them via email (if they already have an account on MDE, or will make one of their own).  Once you have connected everyone this way, any photos they have taken will appear in your MDE, and be available for you to download as part of your Memory Maker.
> 
> *Conclusion*​
> I hope this gives you a good idea of what PhotoPass and Memory Maker are all about.  For sure, these products aren’t for everyone, but they can provide wonderful family photos that will be cherished for many years to come.
> 
> If you have any questions, pleas
Click to expand...




Tomh said:


> *Everything PhotoPass and Memory Maker*​
> 
> 
> View attachment 301266​
> 
> *Overview*​
> Together, Photopass, and Memory Maker are a way for Disney guests to take home many precious memories of themselves and their families enjoying many different Walt Disney World experiences.
> 
> 
> *Product Definitions*​
> *Photopass: Getting your pictures taken*​
> 
> Photopass is the name of the Disney World service which takes photos of you and your family all around the Disney World parks, and resorts.  Having photos taken by Photopass Photographers is free for any guest, with no obligation to buy anything.
> 
> 
> View attachment 301272
> Photopass Photographer taking a photo of a family with Cinderella’s Castle in the background.​
> *My Disney Experience*​
> This encompasses the My Disney Experience mobile app, and the website as well.  This is where you will view, edit, and delete photos.  You will also manage your friends and family here, so that photos of your traveling party can also be included in any photo products you may purchase.
> 
> 
> *Gameday Photos Sports Photographer*​
> https://www.espnwwos.com/complex/services/sports-photographer/ Gameday Photos Sports Photographer  is a new service offered by ESPN.  Packages can be purchased for single player, the team, and times can be from an hour to the length of the game.  Prices vary by event.
> 
> 
> *Fine Art Photography*​
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/fine-art-photography-video/ Fine Art Photography is an extra charge service providing a dedicated photographer in one of a range of Disney World locations who will pose, and photograph your family.  There are numerous locations, and session lengths to choose from.  Some of these packages provide the photos immediately on a flash drive.  Others include retouching, and send the photos by mail several weeks later.  The Magic Kingdom Family Portrait also comes with a 16" x 24" canvas print of one photo of your choice, and a 20 print photo album.
> 
> 
> *Photo Download*​
> Photo download is a product you can purchase which will allow you to download a single Photopass Photo.
> 
> 
> *One Day Memory Maker*​
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/04/what-is-memory-maker-one-day-and-where-can-i-buy-it/  The One Day Memory Maker purchase allows you to download all of the photos that were taken on one day of your stay.
> 
> 
> *Memory Maker*​
> Memory maker is a product which you can purchase.  Memory Maker allows you to download digital copies of all of the Photopass Photographs you and your family have taken over the course of your stay.
> 
> 
> *Magic Shot*​
> Magic shots are special photos which can be taken by Photopass Photographers, and add special elements into your Photopass photos.
> 
> View attachment 301270
> Magic Shot from Pandora showing a Banshee flying overhead.​
> Visit the * Magic Shots – Current Listings* thread to see all of the Magic Shots that are currently available in each of the parks.
> 
> 
> *How it works*​
> *My Disney Experience*​
> The first step to using PhotoPass, and / or Memory Maker is to set up your account on My Disney Experience.  This can be done through the DisneyWorld Website, or through the My Disney Experience app on your mobile device.
> 
> Once you have set up an account, you can then link your park tickets, and connect any Magic Bands you have.  If you don’t have Magic Bands yet, they can be connected when you get them.  It is also possible to use PhotoPass without a Magic Band
> 
> Next, make sure everyone who is travelling with you is also set up in My Disney Experience.  Now, using the Friends and Family feature of My Disney Experience, connect everyone to your account, and enable sharing and purchasing of PhotoPass photos.
> 
> You are now set to get your photos taken.
> 
> 
> *Choosing the right photo product*​
> This can be tricky, as it can be difficult to know how many pictures you are going to want before you actually have them taken, and choosing the right product depends largely on how many photos you want to keep.
> 
> The Photo Download allows you to download a single Photopass photo (as well as some edits of that same photo) from your trip.  If you are only going to want a couple of photos, this may be the least expensive option.
> 
> The One Day Memory Maker allows you to  download all of the photos that are taken on one day of your trip.  If you know that you are really only going to want the photos from your Animal Kingdom day, for instance, or you are only going to be in Disney World for one day, then this could be the best deal.  Note, the One Day Memory Maker costs slightly more than 4 individual Photo Downloads, so if you want 4 photos or less, it will be less expensive to buy them individually.
> 
> If you are going to want photos from more than one day of your trip, and you are going to want 10 or more photos, then the Memory Maker Advance Purchase will be your best deal.  For $169, this will allow you to download all of the photos that you have taken over the full length of your Disney World stay.  Note, this must be purchased at least 3 days before you have your first photo taken (If you purchase during the day on Friday, then the earliest you can get photos taken will be on Monday).
> 
> If you want to purchase Memory Maker less than 3 days before you have your first photo taken, then you will have to pay the regular purchase price of $199, which is slightly less than the cost of 12 single photo downloads.
> 
> Members of the military can take advantage of a military discount on Memory Maker, and purchase it for $98.  The military Memory Maker is retroactive, so that it includes photos that have already been taken.  Therefore, it can be purchased at any point during your trip.  This has to be purchased in person in Disney World, from a Guest Relations window, or ticket booth.
> 
> Annual Passholders.  Most Annual Passholder levels include free digital downloads of PhotoPass photos.  If you have this, there is no need to buy any of the above Photo products.  When you activate your Annual Pass, any photos which are currently in your PhotoPass account, as well as any you have taken while your Annual Pass is valid, will be available for you to download at no additional charge.
> 
> In addition to the above options, you can also purchase merchandise through PhotoPass customized with your PhotoPass photos.  Options include CD’s or DVD’s with all of your digital images on them, mugs, cups, calendars, and a host of other products.  It is worth noting that if you purchase the digital download of your photos, you can then use other companies to create many of these same products, and likely at a considerably lower price.
> 
> The hard part in choosing the right product is knowing what you are going to want.  9 individual Photo Downloads will cost you less than the Memory Maker pre-purchase price.  11 individual Photo Downloads will cost less than the Memory Maker at the non pre-purchase price.  If you can figure out ahead of time how many photos you will be happy with, then you have the best chance of picking the right product.  If you go into the trip thinking you’ll only want a few, then decide halfway through it that you really want them all, you wind up paying $199 for Memory Maker when you could have had it for $169.  Take your time, look online to see what kinds of photos other people are getting from PhotoPass, and hopefully, you will pick the right product before you start your trip.
> 
> 
> *Getting your photos taken*​  You can have photos taken in many different ways.
> 
> Photopass Photographers can be found at scenic locations throughout the Disney World parks, waterparks (during the summer season, starting after Memorial Day 2018), resort hotels, Disney Springs, and at some special resort meals (usually character meals.  These change from time to time.)  Resort photographers are most often found in the decorated lobbies of the deluxe resorts around the holidays.  Don't be afraid to approach them and ask them to take your photo, that is what they are there for, and they will walk your group around the lobby for the best spots.  *tip*  Photopass photographers are always willing to take your picture with your own camera, or cell phone, in addition to taking the Photopass photo.  Since there is no obligation to buy the Photopass photos, this is a relatively easy way to get family photos taken without asking another park guest to help out.
> 
> **Current character meals with PhotoPass photographers:*​Akershus Royal Banquet Hall in Epcot's Norway pavilion
> Cinderella's Royal Table in Magic Kingdom's Cinderella's Castle
> Chef Mickey's in the Contemporary Resort
> *These locations are accurate as of 2/15/18​
> Ride Photos and Videos.  Some rides automatically take photos and some even take videos of you on the ride.
> 
> Photobooths.  Spread around Disney World are some photobooths.  There is no official list of where they are, but they can often be found in resort arcades, and around the boardwalk.  Sometimes you will spot one in a park.  Disney has been converting these photobooths from pay only to pay, or photopass, so some of them aren't photopass yet, but some can be activated with your Magic Band, and the photos will be added to your PhotPass account for free
> 
> Character Meet and Greets nearly always have a PhotoPass photographer on hand.  Some dining packages (Cinderella’s Royal Table, and Chef Mickey’s for example) have an option to get your photo taken.
> 
> Photopass Studios. There is a photography studio in the marketplace at Disney Springs.
> 
> Having PhotoPass photos taken is free.  There is nothing to buy, or sign up for.  Anyone can approach any of the PhotoPass Photographers, and have their photo taken at any time with absolutely no obligation.  You can view that photo in your My Disney Experience account on your mobile device, or through the PhotoPass website.
> 
> There are also other photography services available for purchase.  These include:
> 
> Fine Art Photography.  This service provides a dedicated photographer in one of a range of Disney World locations who will pose, and photograph your family.  There are numerous locations, and session lengths to choose from.  Some of these packages provide the photos immediately on a flash drive.  Others include retouching, and send the photos by mail several weeks later.  The Magic Kingdom Family Portrait also comes with a 16" x 24" canvas print of one photo of your choice, and a 20 print photo album.
> 
> Gameday Photos Sports Photographer. This is a new service offered by ESPN.  Packages can be purchased for single player, the team, and times can be from an hour to the length of the game.  Prices vary by event.
> 
> 
> *Editing your photos*​
> Once your photos have been taken, it is time to edit.  Usually, you will wait until you return home to do this.  On the Disney World website, under My Disney Experience click on My Photos, and log in.  There, you will have options to view, and edit your photos.  Editing options include cropping, adding borders and stickers, changing aspect ratio, changing color to black and white, or orientation from Landscape to Portrait.  Once you have edited a photo as you see fit, you can select “Create a Copy” to save the edited photo.  You will now have both the original, and the edited version.  You can really get creative, and have lots of fun with the editing tools.
> 
> 
> *Downloading*​
> On the Photopass website, you have two options.  You can download a single photo, or you can create a download set with all of your photos.  For those using Memory Maker, my suggestion is make all of your edits, then make a full download set.  Once you have downloaded your photos, you can get them printed as you see fit, or use them to create products for unique family keepsakes.
> 
> 
> *Memory Maker Specifics*​
> There are some things to keep in mind with Memory Maker.  You will be able to download all pictures taken of anyone that you have linked through Friends and Family, as long as you have enabled “My Disney PhotoPass Photos.”  If you aren’t sure, go to your friends and family list, and click on “Update” next to their name.  Make certain there is a green box by the “My Disney PhotoPass Photos” option, and you’re set.
> 
> Each photo you have taken will stay on the PhotoPass server for 45 days from the day it is taken.  This means you need to finish your editing, and download your photos within 45 days of having them taken.
> 
> In addition, once you download your first photo, you can add more photos to the Memory Maker for 30 days.  After that, you will no longer be able to add new pictures.  These deadlines are important to keep in mind, especially if you are taking a longer trip, have a big group whose trips may not all begin and end at exactly the same time, or have other circumstances that might delay your editing and downloading of photos.
> 
> 
> *Sharing Memory Maker*​
> Memory Maker can be shared with all of the members in your travel party.  In order for this to work, you need to either manage the My Disney Experience profiles for all of the members of your travel party, or connect to them via Friends and Family.  If someone in your travel party is not connected to you (you don't see their name in your Friends and Family list in My Disney Experience), scroll to the bottom of your list, and click on "Add a Guest."  There you can choose to find them through connected guests (say if your married son is on your list, and you want to add his wife and children, you should be able to find them this way), import from a Walt Disney World Resort hotel reservation (If you are all staying on site at Disney, then you could enter the reservation number(s) and add everyone this way) or you can enter their name and age.  This last way, you can either manage their profile yourself (say for your children, or spouse) or invite them via email (if they already have an account on MDE, or will make one of their own).  Once you have connected everyone this way, any photos they have taken will appear in your MDE, and be available for you to download as part of your Memory Maker.
> 
> *Conclusion*​
> I hope this gives you a good idea of what PhotoPass and Memory Maker are all about.  For sure, these products aren’t for everyone, but they can provide wonderful family photos that will be cherished for many years to come.
> 
> If you have any questions, please post, ask.


WOW Tomh, are you a DIS employee?! If not they should hire you. This has been one of the most informative posts I’ve read! It has answered all my questions I had about memory maker vs photo pass and informed me about products I didn’t know about like the private photographer. Keep up the good work!!!  Now if you could put your attention to detail in reviewing Every restaurant on property and comparing and contracting them. If you could just post that before my ADR window that would be great ! LOL
Seriously though Great Job !


----------



## Tomh

Ed597 said:


> WOW Tomh, are you a DIS employee?! If not they should hire you. This has been one of the most informative posts I’ve read! It has answered all my questions I had about memory maker vs photo pass and informed me about products I didn’t know about like the private photographer. Keep up the good work!!!  Now if you could put your attention to detail in reviewing Every restaurant on property and comparing and contracting them. If you could just post that before my ADR window that would be great ! LOL
> Seriously though Great Job !


Well, first off, no, I am not a DIS employee.  I am just a guy whom happens to enjoy Disney World, and was asked by one of the moderators here on the DIS if I might be willing to write up a sticky for Memory Maker and PhotoPass, and so I did.

I do appreciate the compliments, and am quite happy that you find my thread so helpful.  That is exactly why it is here, to help folks out.

While I wish that I could help you with the restaurants, that truly isn't feasible, and especially not before your ADR window opens.  Restaurants are a far different story than PhotoPass is.  For one thing, taste is so very subjective, so what I find appalling might be divine to you, while what you find to be mundane could well be exactly the thing that I enjoy.  As a matter of fact, I often find such differences to be the case.  Many restaurants that are regularly raved about on the internet don't have a thing on their menu that I would enjoy, while the restaurants that I do enjoy regularly get bad reviews.

Add to that the fact that restaurants change fairly regularly with new menu options, and often with new executive chefs, and that means that in order to have any kind of value in restaurant reviews, the reviewer needs to be able to dine at the restaurant with some degree of regularity.  Sadly, since I live in NY, and only visit Disney World for two weeks a year, that is a bit out of my reach 

I would LOVE to be able to help though   And, with that in mind, I guess the best help I can offer boils down to a couple of things.  1)  Visit the restaurant forum HERE on the DIS where you will find plenty of information about the various restaurants.  2) Check out online menus for any restaurant that you think you might be interested in HERE on the DIS  3) check out the Disney Dining Show (produced by the DIS) HERE (I hope that link brings up the right playlist for you!)  And finally, 4)  Don't pay too much attention to online reviews.  Try a restaurant for yourself, and see if you like it.  Some restaurants that have often gotten mediocre, or worse, reviews, which we enjoyed include Liberty Tree Tavern (one of our favorite meals), The Coral Reef, Tony's Town Square, and Sci-Fi Dine-In.


----------



## fractalpotato

What's the current advice on locating missing photos? PhotoPass was super dodgy for us last week and a set of photos from our last day (scanned on my band and my girlfriends) are just completely missing. She's already emailed Disney about it, but will be trying to call tomorrow. The photos are pretty important to us, as they're part of a tradition of getting all the Epcot frame photos, one for each trip, and this trips are now missing . I know it's a silly thing, but it's our tradition!

Matt


----------



## Tomh

fractalpotato said:


> What's the current advice on locating missing photos? PhotoPass was super dodgy for us last week and a set of photos from our last day (scanned on my band and my girlfriends) are just completely missing. She's already emailed Disney about it, but will be trying to call tomorrow. The photos are pretty important to us, as they're part of a tradition of getting all the Epcot frame photos, one for each trip, and this trips are now missing . I know it's a silly thing, but it's our tradition!
> 
> Matt




Contact PhotoPass Help and Support HERE by filling out the form as completely as possible.  Include a photo of your party taken the day that the photos are missing if at all possible, as it will greatly increase their chances of locating your photos.  They are pretty good at finding the missing photos!


----------



## bobkins40

can you do this only on day of ?
I leave in 10 days!!!

on app trying to figure out... I don't see "refresh"


----------



## Tomh

bobkins40 said:


> can you do this only on day of ?
> I leave in 10 days!!!
> 
> on app trying to figure out... I don't see "refresh"


You are asking about refresh in the PhotoPass and Memory Maker thread.  Were you perhaps meaning to post in a thread about Fast Passes?


----------



## bobkins40

oh no   so sorry- to many topics opened at once !!!


----------



## Tomh

bobkins40 said:


> oh no   so sorry- to many topics opened at once !!!


No need to apologize, just wanted to make sure I understood what you were asking about.

There is no refresh button in the app.  Instead, you chose what ever FP is available, then try to modify it.  When you get to chose the time, keep changing times.  Each time you select a different time to look for, it will refresh the list of available FP.  Often, by doing this over and over, you will eventually get the time you are looking for.  The same can be done looking for different rides, each time you search again, it will bring up a new list of what is available, and the lists often change from minute to minute.


----------



## MK4ever

We are traveling with family. We allowed sharing of photos. One family can see the photos but not download. How can we download the photos. We are all linked in family and friends.


----------



## verleniahall

MK4ever said:


> We are traveling with family. We allowed sharing of photos. One family can see the photos but not download. How can we download the photos. We are all linked in family and friends.



only the account that purchased the memory maker can edit and download the photos - so ruther they will have to give you their mde acct info or have them do all the edits and download and give them all to you on a usb drive


----------



## MK4ever

verleniahall said:


> only the account that purchased the memory maker can edit and download the photos - so ruther they will have to give you their mde acct info or have them do all the edits and download and give them all to you on a usb drive


Thank you. I figured it would be easier to get an answer here than through Disney. I was right


----------



## verleniahall

no problem!


----------



## mdmama76

Sorry if this has been answered in the previous 20 pages, but  just purchased Memorymaker in advance of our trip next week. How does it "know" to connect it to my trip since I didn't buy it when I booked the rest of it? Do I have to link it somewhere?


----------



## Cornish Lad

mdmama76 said:


> Sorry if this has been answered in the previous 20 pages, but  just purchased Memorymaker in advance of our trip next week. How does it "know" to connect it to my trip since I didn't buy it when I booked the rest of it? Do I have to link it somewhere?


MDE has the option to link these to your booking if they are not already there.


----------



## mdmama76

Cornish Lad said:


> MDE has the option to link these to your booking if they are not already there.



Dumb question but how can I tell? Where would I see it's linked?


----------



## Cornish Lad

mdmama76 said:


> Dumb question but how can I tell? Where would I see it's linked?


In MDE click on "View My Tickets" and it should show up there - if not then call guest services.


----------



## mdmama76

I called and was told I will never see it on my app but it's connected (I can see in my browser in a place I never would have looked). Frustrating but glad to know I'm set.


----------



## Tomh

mdmama76 said:


> I called and was told I will never see it on my app but it's connected (I can see in my browser in a place I never would have looked). Frustrating but glad to know I'm set.


The way that the MDE app, and website function are often frustrating.  Any time you don't see something you are looking for in the app, the first thing to do is to check the website.  The opposite is also true.


----------



## Cornish Lad

mdmama76 said:


> I called and was told I will never see it on my app but it's connected (I can see in my browser in a place I never would have looked). Frustrating but glad to know I'm set.


Glad you got it sorted - in some instances MDE on a computer operates differently to the MDE App.


----------



## linda d-isney

Last week was our second time using memory maker and I'm probably going to bypass using it again. I feel, like some have stated on this board the pictures are mostly all the same posing and we are not very creative on that end and it ends up being just us standing next to each other over and over except the backgrounds change. I know it's hard for the photographers  to pose everyone but sometimes there was no one waiting so it's those times that I think they could help the people get a better experience out of it.

I also was very disappointed that on two rides that take pictures, Mine Train and Expedition Everest people had to put their hands up and then our faces were blocked.  Maybe this does seem trivial but I pay for this and it's not cheap and for that picture to be ruined by someones hands in front of my face is disappointing, and trying to get to ride those rides again to try again is just not possible.


----------



## Cornish Lad

I don't think that I would ever purchase this as an extra but are pleased to have it included in our package deal which also included the basic dining plan which we upgraded to the DDP.


----------



## Tomh

If you purchase Memory Maker expecting every photo to be professional quality, you will be disappointed.  Professional photographers often charge $100 or more per image.  Obviously, with Memory Maker, you can get quite a few images for $100, so expecting them all to be professional quality is setting yourself up for disappointment.

We have had Memory Maker quite a few times over the years.  The vast majority of the photos are decent.  They aren't standout great, they aren't bad.  There are a couple that came out poorly, and a couple that really came out great.

The big advantage to Memory Maker, at least for me, is that we get photos with the entire family in them.  I am the family photographer.  I am no professional, but I am decent, and can often take photos that are at least as good as what we get from Memory Maker, but what I can't do is take photos with myself in them.  Memory Maker provides just what the name implies, memories, that we would not have if I were the one taking the photos.


----------



## Cornish Lad

Tomh said:


> If you purchase Memory Maker expecting every photo to be professional quality, you will be disappointed.  Professional photographers often charge $100 per or more per image.  Obviously, with Memory Maker, you can get quite a few images for $100, so expecting them all to be professional quality is setting yourself up for disappointment.
> 
> We have had Memory Maker quite a few times over the years.  The vast majority of the photos are decent.  They aren't standout great, they aren't bad.  There are a couple that came out poorly, and a couple that really came out great.
> 
> The big advantage to Memory Maker, at least for me, is that we get photos with the entire family in them.  I am the family photographer.  I am no professional, but I am decent, and can often take photos that are at least as good as what we get from Memory Maker, but what I can't do is take photos with myself in them.  Memory Maker provides just what is say, memories, that we would not have if I were the one taking the photos.


I have spent so many years being the one behind the camera/video camera that I was delighted when we used Memory Maker for the first time in 2016 (came as part of our trip package).  Our package this year also includes it and am looking forward again to being in front of the camera with Maggie instead of taking solo shots of her in the parks and on the rides.


----------



## mdmama76

Tomh said:


> If you purchase Memory Maker expecting every photo to be professional quality, you will be disappointed.  Professional photographers often charge $100 per or more per image.  Obviously, with Memory Maker, you can get quite a few images for $100, so expecting them all to be professional quality is setting yourself up for disappointment.
> 
> We have had Memory Maker quite a few times over the years.  The vast majority of the photos are decent.  They aren't standout great, they aren't bad.  There are a couple that came out poorly, and a couple that really came out great.
> 
> The big advantage to Memory Maker, at least for me, is that we get photos with the entire family in them.  I am the family photographer.  I am no professional, but I am decent, and can often take photos that are at least as good as what we get from Memory Maker, but what I can't do is take photos with myself in them.  Memory Maker provides just what is say, memories, that we would not have if I were the one taking the photos.



This is why I'm excited -- if we don't do this, all the pictures will be of only my husband and kids. I'd like some documentation that I was on this trip, LOL.


----------



## GLAM Vandy

We have a group of us going down together (about 14) and I wanted to check and see if we need to buy Memory Maker or not.  My brother is an annual passholder (platinum plus) and we are all linked in the My Disney Experience app.  He will be with us for most of the trip, but then some of us will be going to the Halloween party and staying a few extra days after he leaves.

So, my question is will all of our pictures show up on his annual pass Memory Maker (and he can download all the pictures for the group, including the Halloween party and days he isn't there) or do we need to purchase a different one for the people at the Halloween party.  

Thanks for any info.  We asked a couple of people at Disney on the phone when we were making other reservations and received a different answer each time.


----------



## hiroMYhero

GLAM Vandy said:


> So, my question is will all of our pictures show up on his annual pass Memory Maker (and he can download all the pictures for the group, including the Halloween party and days he isn't there)


Yes as long as everyone has checked Share Photos in their respective MDX accounts/Profiles.


----------



## Tomh

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes as long as everyone has checked Share Photos in their respective MDX accounts/Profiles.


And since you got different answers from different people on the phone when you called Disney, for a pleasant change of pace, I will confirm what hiro said.  As long as everyone is linked to your brother, and has checked the box to share photopass photos with him, he will get everything, including the days he isn't there, and the party.  Have a GREAT trip, and enjoy your photos!


----------



## GLAM Vandy

Thank you hiro & Tomh for the responses.


----------



## susanktz

The advanced purchase is $169 right?  Does that make the last minute purchase $189 or something like that?   Just like everything else, it's gone up in the last 2 years... It was $149 then.


----------



## erionm

susanktz said:


> The advanced purchase is $169 right?  Does that make the last minute purchase $189 or something like that?   Just like everything else, it's gone up in the last 2 years... It was $149 then.




https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/memory-maker/


----------



## Tomh

susanktz said:


> The advanced purchase is $169 right?  Does that make the last minute purchase $189 or something like that?   Just like everything else, it's gone up in the last 2 years... It was $149 then.


Yes, it is a pretty good bet that prices go up at Disney pretty regularly.  The Memory Maker prices went up last summer, right around this time.  Advance purchase is $169, and day of is $199 now.


----------



## 123SA

When I look at the photos in my account, there are logos on the photos. And a button asking me to buy memory maker. However, I bought the memory maker military offer at guest relations.  Do I need to do something to activate it?


----------



## hiroMYhero

123SA said:


> When I look at the photos in my account, there are logos on the photos. And a button asking me to buy memory maker. However, I bought the memory maker military offer at guest relations.  Do I need to do something to activate it?


Did Guest Relations link MM to your MDX account? If you have the confirmation #, try adding it in. If your account won’t accept the #, you’ll need to call the MM-Photopass service.


----------



## Rosanne

My AP expires after August 15. I have a six day ticket to complete the rest of my visit or I might upgrade to AP renewal using my six day ticket as partial payment. I'm not sure if I will be going to Disney again within the year or not. 

My daughter (12) has an AP that doesn't expire until mid June of 2019. Does she also have MM as part of her AP or does her age make her not eligible? She doesn't have her own MDE account (I haven't wanted to confuse things and don't even know if she can have one at her age).

Basically I'm asking if I'll need to renew my AP myself to get the MM or if we'll be able to get pictures from her AP. (It's about $321 extra after applying my ticket value to renew the AP). 

Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Rosanne said:


> My AP expires after August 15. I have a six day ticket to complete the rest of my visit or I might upgrade to AP renewal using my six day ticket as partial payment. I'm not sure if I will be going to Disney again within the year or not.
> 
> My daughter (12) has an AP that doesn't expire until mid June of 2019. Does she also have MM as part of her AP or does her age make her not eligible? She doesn't have her own MDE account (I haven't wanted to confuse things and don't even know if she can have one at her age).
> 
> Basically I'm asking if I'll need to renew my AP myself to get the MM or if we'll be able to get pictures from her AP. (It's about $321 extra after applying my ticket value to renew the AP).
> 
> Thanks!


Any valid linked AP provides you with all photo downloads. You’ll be fine without purchasing an unneeded AP for yourself.


----------



## Rosanne

hiroMYhero said:


> Any valid linked AP provides you with all photo downloads. You’ll be fine without purchasing an unneeded AP for yourself.





hiroMYhero said:


> Any valid linked AP provides you with all photo downloads. You’ll be fine without purchasing an unneeded AP for yourself.




Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## virk4

I have an AP.....are there any additional benefits to Memory Maker that I don't already get with AP?


----------



## hiroMYhero

virk4 said:


> I have an AP.....are there any additional benefits to Memory Maker that I don't already get with AP?


It’s exactly the same thing. MM is being able to download for a price. APs can download any and all photos that are in their account - nothing expires until the AP expires.


----------



## virk4

super....thanks for saving me $169!!! more souvenirs for grandchildren


----------



## twodogs

I think I understand the answer, but I want to check so I don’t lose my photos.  We are here now and bought the Military MM but haven’t activated it.  We are taking another trip in early October. I am trying to make sure I can cover both trips with one MM.  Here are the dates:

First photo taken first trip: 8/9
Last photo taken first trip: 8/13
First photo to be taken next trip: 10/6
Last photo to be taken next trip: 10/9

So if I don’t download my photos (and thereby activate my MM) from the first trip until about day 40 after the first photo was taken, say download/activate around 9/19 (so no photos lost by not downloading by 45 days after first photo taken), then I wil have 30 days AFTER 9/19 to add additional photos to the MM, which would then take us well past the final day of the second trip?  Please check my math!!

ETA:  And then I could download photos of second trip immediately after that trip ends (because I do not do editing until after I download them; can’t stand the editing process by Disney), and still be ok.


----------



## Tomh

If I count correctly, September 23 is the 45 day mark for your first photos from Aug 9.  If you download on September 19, then you have until October 19 to add more photos.

Looks like you've done your counting right, and you will fit both trips in!


----------



## JackieJC

I had some issues last time (2 years ago) I did the photopass. Downloading them gave me trouble but I'm hoping there's no issues this time around.


----------



## Tomh

JackieJC said:


> I had some issues last time (2 years ago) I did the photopass. Downloading them gave me trouble but I'm hoping there's no issues this time around.


As a general rule of thumb, anything related to Disney IT is always subject to having some issues, however, the Photopass people really seem to go above and beyond to help when there are issues.


----------



## twodogs

THANK YOU Tomh!!!


----------



## Tomh

twodogs said:


> THANK YOU Tomh!!!


You are most welcome


----------



## keishashadow

Today is photopass day!


----------



## jamescanuck2001

didnt get slinky dog dash and splash mountain photos today.... 

do they take longer to get added to the account?


----------



## j2thomason

jamescanuck2001 said:


> didnt get slinky dog dash and splash mountain photos today....
> 
> do they take longer to get added to the account?


When we were there in July the ride photos took almost 24 hours to show up. I'm not sure why. They are normally available not long after we leave the attraction.


----------



## Ceilidhscot

Quick question - roughly how much is a CD with photos from a 10 day trip (if already have memory maker) and if in the U.K. are they dispatched in the U.K. or from US? 

Also, would this include MNSSHP photos if have it for that duration (memory maker was included free when booking package but haven’t been given much information about it and whether we can use it for ticketed events).

TIA


----------



## hiroMYhero

Ceilidhscot said:


> whether we can use it for ticketed events).


Memory Maker applies to all Photopass Photos that are linked to you. All Memory Maker does is allow you to access all of your photos.


----------



## ctkmom3kidz

My daughter and her bf are coming next weekend for a quick trip. Its been almost t least 4 years since we've gone ... SO MAY changes,,, thanks to the DIS board and members for all the info.
Can I purchase a one day memory maker prior to her trip and add it to her magic band> Also how does she get the pictures from rides to her memory acct?


----------



## MinnieMom85

I believe it was stated earlier that if you are traveling with someone with a MM, but you go to the park additional days without them, they can still see and download your photos?  

Is there any way to share with our friends? We have a weekday AP and they are platinum. For days we attend without them (maybe totally different months) can they download our pictures?  If we get a photo card could they enter the number?  What if we had one of their bands to scan for photos?


----------



## Tomh

MinnieMom85 said:


> I believe it was stated earlier that if you are traveling with someone with a MM, but you go to the park additional days without them, they can still see and download your photos?
> 
> Is there any way to share with our friends? We have a weekday AP and they are platinum. For days we attend without them (maybe totally different months) can they download our pictures?  If we get a photo card could they enter the number?  What if we had one of their bands to scan for photos?


Just add them as friends through the Friends and Family, and make certain that you check the box to share photos.  You can scan your own magic bands, no need to mess about carrying theirs.  They will be able to see, and download all of your photos, whether they are in the parks those days or not.


----------



## MinnieMom85

Tomh said:


> Just add them as friends through the Friends and Family, and make certain that you check the box to share photos.  You can scan your own magic bands, no need to mess about carrying theirs.  They will be able to see, and download all of your photos, whether they are in the parks those days or not.


Awesome thanks.  I will let you know how it goes.  I dont see a box to check for "share photos" but we are connected on Friends and Family.  I can see all their photos from their prior trip.


----------



## Tomh

MinnieMom85 said:


> Awesome thanks.  I will let you know how it goes.  I dont see a box to check for "share photos" but we are connected on Friends and Family.  I can see all their photos from their prior trip.


Click update next to each of their names, and that will bring up the sharing options, which is where you can make certain that photopass photos are checked.


----------



## Craig Larson

Today, my friend sent me the photos he downloaded from our trip, but I noticed a bunch of photos we took were not in the zip files from Disney.

We were two separate families of 4. Only him and I have accounts for our respective families. I manage my wife and kids profiles. We linked and shared our photos. Is it possible that the photos that my wife or kids scanned their magicbands are not shared? Is it possible to retroactively share these? I can see the photos in my mde app, but he does not see them in his.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## CarolynFH

Craig Larson said:


> Today, my friend sent me the photos he downloaded from our trip, but I noticed a bunch of photos we took were not in the zip files from Disney.
> 
> We were two separate families of 4. Only him and I have accounts for our respective families. I manage my wife and kids profiles. We linked and shared our photos. Is it possible that the photos that my wife or kids scanned their magicbands are not shared? Is it possible to retroactively share these? I can see the photos in my mde app, but he does not see them in his.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated



Yes, that's probably the issue.  Edit your wife and kids' profiles.  Make sure each one is marked to share their photos.  Then have your friend check his account again.  I'd wait 24 hours or so and if the photos don't show up then call the PhotoPass folks.  They're incredibly helpful!


----------



## Craig Larson

CarolynFH said:


> Yes, that's probably the issue.  Edit your wife and kids' profiles.  Make sure each one is marked to share their photos.  Then have your friend check his account again.  I'd wait 24 hours or so and if the photos don't show up then call the PhotoPass folks.  They're incredibly helpful!



My wife and kids profiles show ''plans managed by me". I don't see way to set them to share photos, unless I am in the wrong section of the app. I see him, his wife, and kid's profiles on my friends and family list, and can confirm they are all marked as share photos. I will have him confirm he sees the same for me, my wife, and kid's profiles.


----------



## CarolynFH

Craig Larson said:


> My wife and kids profiles show ''plans managed by me". I don't see way to set them to share photos, unless I am in the wrong section of the app. I see him, his wife, and kid's profiles on my friends and family list, and can confirm they are all marked as share photos. I will have him confirm he sees the same for me, my wife, and kid's profiles.



I looked at my Friends & Family to refresh my memory.  I manage my DGD (a child).  Also in my F&F list is my adult DD and my adult DS, both of whom have been on trips with us and whose photos we share (I have an AP).  My DD has permission to see all my plans as well as all my photos; DS has permission to see only our shared plans, but he can see all my photos.  When I click Update next to DGD's name, I see "DD is able to view DGD's:" and check boxes for All Plans, Only Plans They Share, and Disney PhotoPass Photos.  There's a separate section where I could give DS the same permissions or not.  Do you have the same alternatives regarding your friend?  Under his name, is he allowed to see all your photos, and then under each of your family members' names does he (by his name) have permission to see their photos?


----------



## Craig Larson

CarolynFH said:


> I looked at my Friends & Family to refresh my memory.  I manage my DGD (a child).  Also in my F&F list is my adult DD and my adult DS, both of whom have been on trips with us and whose photos we share (I have an AP).  My DD has permission to see all my plans as well as all my photos; DS has permission to see only our shared plans, but he can see all my photos.  When I click Update next to DGD's name, I see "DD is able to view DGD's:" and check boxes for All Plans, Only Plans They Share, and Disney PhotoPass Photos.  There's a separate section where I could give DS the same permissions or not.  Do you have the same alternatives regarding your friend?  Under his name, is he allowed to see all your photos, and then under each of your family members' names does he (by his name) have permission to see their photos?



Thanks for your help! I ended up calling Disney and they fixed it. My friend added myself, my wife and my youngest child. He missed adding my older son, who was scanning his band for pictures. Disney added my son to my friend's account and confirmed the missing pictures are showing up now.


----------



## CarolynFH

Craig Larson said:


> Thanks for your help! I ended up calling Disney and they fixed it. My friend added myself, my wife and my youngest child. He missed adding my older son, who was scanning his band for pictures. Disney added my son to my friend's account and confirmed the missing pictures are showing up now.



I'm glad to hear that the problem has been fixed.  Disney PhotoPass staff has helped me quite a bit over the years, as has the MDE staff!


----------



## I❤MICKEY

One person in our party has an annual pass which includes Memory Maker benefits. Everyone is linked the My Disney Experience account that is registered under my email address. If I understand correctly I will be able to download all the photos from my account without buying a separate MM because the AP holder is linked to me, right?


----------



## Tomh

I❤MICKEY said:


> One person in our party has an annual pass which includes Memory Maker benefits. Everyone is linked the My Disney Experience account that is registered under my email address. If I understand correctly I will be able to download all the photos from my account without buying a separate MM because the AP holder is linked to me, right?


No, that is not how it works.  The AP holder will be able to download all photos from anyone who is connected to THEM, so all of the members of your party would need to be connected to the AP holder, and they would need to download the photos for you.  With no AP, and no Memory Maker of your own, you will not be able to download anything.


----------



## I❤MICKEY

Tomh said:


> No, that is not how it works.  The AP holder will be able to download all photos from anyone who is connected to THEM, so all of the members of your party would need to be connected to the AP holder, and they would need to download the photos for you.  With no AP, and no Memory Maker of your own, you will not be able to download anything.


Thank you for clarifying. So our accounts would need to be part of their My Disney Experience account or is there some other account that is a special AP account that is used to download the pictures?


----------



## Fangorn

I❤MICKEY said:


> Thank you for clarifying. So our accounts would need to be part of their My Disney Experience account or is there some other account that is a special AP account that is used to download the pictures?



No special account. All the MDE accounts just have to be linked together as Friends and Family (and the boxes checked to allow pictures to be shared). If that's done,  everyone will see everyone's photos, but they will all have a watermark. Only the person with the AP will be able to download the pictures. 

Steve


----------



## Angeni11

I was trying to purchase the Memory Maker for out trip but it keeps telling me you need to purchase a package to add it.  

I didn't think you had to have a package to purchase it.


----------



## The E Collective

Hi all!  We are a family of 7 traveling to WDW next month.  We have never used any of the photo packages before and to be honest I'm really on the fence about it.  I guess my main hesitation is that I don't see many candid shots.  We really aren't interested in the "magic" shots, and I just can't justify the price if it's mostly the kids hugging characters or group shots since I have always managed to get those photos either with my camera or by having someone else snap a group pic real quick.  So... are there many candid shots taken?  IMHO those are the best pics of my kiddos because they are just being themselves and totally immersed in the magic


----------



## Aryn Culbertson

Tomh said:


> *Everything PhotoPass and Memory Maker*​
> 
> 
> View attachment 301266​
> 
> *Overview*​
> Together, Photopass, and Memory Maker are a way for Disney guests to take home many precious memories of themselves and their families enjoying many different Walt Disney World experiences.
> 
> 
> *Product Definitions*​
> *Photopass: Getting your pictures taken*​
> 
> Photopass is the name of the Disney World service which takes photos of you and your family all around the Disney World parks, and resorts.  Having photos taken by Photopass Photographers is free for any guest, with no obligation to buy anything.
> 
> 
> View attachment 301272
> Photopass Photographer taking a photo of a family with Cinderella’s Castle in the background.​
> *My Disney Experience*​
> This encompasses the My Disney Experience mobile app, and the website as well.  This is where you will view, edit, and delete photos.  You will also manage your friends and family here, so that photos of your traveling party can also be included in any photo products you may purchase.
> 
> 
> *Gameday Photos Sports Photographer*​
> https://www.espnwwos.com/complex/services/sports-photographer/ Gameday Photos Sports Photographer  is a new service offered by ESPN.  Packages can be purchased for single player, the team, and times can be from an hour to the length of the game.  Prices vary by event.
> 
> 
> *Fine Art Photography*​
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/fine-art-photography-video/ Fine Art Photography is an extra charge service providing a dedicated photographer in one of a range of Disney World locations who will pose, and photograph your family.  There are numerous locations, and session lengths to choose from.  Some of these packages provide the photos immediately on a flash drive.  Others include retouching, and send the photos by mail several weeks later.  The Magic Kingdom Family Portrait also comes with a 16" x 24" canvas print of one photo of your choice, and a 20 print photo album.
> 
> 
> *Photo Download*​
> Photo download is a product you can purchase which will allow you to download a single Photopass Photo.
> 
> 
> *One Day Memory Maker*​
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/04/what-is-memory-maker-one-day-and-where-can-i-buy-it/  The One Day Memory Maker purchase allows you to download all of the photos that were taken on one day of your stay.
> 
> 
> *Memory Maker*​
> Memory maker is a product which you can purchase.  Memory Maker allows you to download digital copies of all of the Photopass Photographs you and your family have taken over the course of your stay.
> 
> 
> *Magic Shot*​
> Magic shots are special photos which can be taken by Photopass Photographers, and add special elements into your Photopass photos.
> 
> View attachment 301270
> Magic Shot from Pandora showing a Banshee flying overhead.​
> Visit the * Magic Shots – Current Listings* thread to see all of the Magic Shots that are currently available in each of the parks.
> 
> 
> *How it works*​
> *My Disney Experience*​
> The first step to using PhotoPass, and / or Memory Maker is to set up your account on My Disney Experience.  This can be done through the DisneyWorld Website, or through the My Disney Experience app on your mobile device.
> 
> Once you have set up an account, you can then link your park tickets, and connect any Magic Bands you have.  If you don’t have Magic Bands yet, they can be connected when you get them.  It is also possible to use PhotoPass without a Magic Band
> 
> Next, make sure everyone who is travelling with you is also set up in My Disney Experience.  Now, using the Friends and Family feature of My Disney Experience, connect everyone to your account, and enable sharing and purchasing of PhotoPass photos.
> 
> You are now set to get your photos taken.
> 
> 
> *Choosing the right photo product*​
> This can be tricky, as it can be difficult to know how many pictures you are going to want before you actually have them taken, and choosing the right product depends largely on how many photos you want to keep.
> 
> The Photo Download allows you to download a single Photopass photo (as well as some edits of that same photo) from your trip.  If you are only going to want a couple of photos, this may be the least expensive option.
> 
> The One Day Memory Maker allows you to  download all of the photos that are taken on one day of your trip.  If you know that you are really only going to want the photos from your Animal Kingdom day, for instance, or you are only going to be in Disney World for one day, then this could be the best deal.  Note, the One Day Memory Maker costs slightly more than 4 individual Photo Downloads, so if you want 4 photos or less, it will be less expensive to buy them individually.
> 
> If you are going to want photos from more than one day of your trip, and you are going to want 10 or more photos, then the Memory Maker Advance Purchase will be your best deal.  For $169, this will allow you to download all of the photos that you have taken over the full length of your Disney World stay.  Note, this must be purchased at least 3 days before you have your first photo taken (If you purchase during the day on Friday, then the earliest you can get photos taken will be on Monday).
> 
> If you want to purchase Memory Maker less than 3 days before you have your first photo taken, then you will have to pay the regular purchase price of $199, which is slightly less than the cost of 12 single photo downloads.
> 
> Members of the military can take advantage of a military discount on Memory Maker, and purchase it for $98.  The military Memory Maker is retroactive, so that it includes photos that have already been taken.  Therefore, it can be purchased at any point during your trip.  This has to be purchased in person in Disney World, from a Guest Relations window, or ticket booth.
> 
> Annual Passholders.  Most Annual Passholder levels include free digital downloads of PhotoPass photos.  If you have this, there is no need to buy any of the above Photo products.  When you activate your Annual Pass, any photos which are currently in your PhotoPass account, as well as any you have taken while your Annual Pass is valid, will be available for you to download at no additional charge.
> 
> In addition to the above options, you can also purchase merchandise through PhotoPass customized with your PhotoPass photos.  Options include CD’s or DVD’s with all of your digital images on them, mugs, cups, calendars, and a host of other products.  It is worth noting that if you purchase the digital download of your photos, you can then use other companies to create many of these same products, and likely at a considerably lower price.
> 
> The hard part in choosing the right product is knowing what you are going to want.  9 individual Photo Downloads will cost you less than the Memory Maker pre-purchase price.  11 individual Photo Downloads will cost less than the Memory Maker at the non pre-purchase price.  If you can figure out ahead of time how many photos you will be happy with, then you have the best chance of picking the right product.  If you go into the trip thinking you’ll only want a few, then decide halfway through it that you really want them all, you wind up paying $199 for Memory Maker when you could have had it for $169.  Take your time, look online to see what kinds of photos other people are getting from PhotoPass, and hopefully, you will pick the right product before you start your trip.
> 
> 
> *Getting your photos taken*​  You can have photos taken in many different ways.
> 
> Photopass Photographers can be found at scenic locations throughout the Disney World parks, waterparks (during the summer season, starting after Memorial Day 2018), resort hotels, Disney Springs, and at some special resort meals (usually character meals.  These change from time to time.)  Resort photographers are most often found in the decorated lobbies of the deluxe resorts around the holidays.  Don't be afraid to approach them and ask them to take your photo, that is what they are there for, and they will walk your group around the lobby for the best spots.  *tip*  Photopass photographers are always willing to take your picture with your own camera, or cell phone, in addition to taking the Photopass photo.  Since there is no obligation to buy the Photopass photos, this is a relatively easy way to get family photos taken without asking another park guest to help out.
> 
> **Current character meals with PhotoPass photographers:*​Akershus Royal Banquet Hall in Epcot's Norway pavilion
> Cinderella's Royal Table in Magic Kingdom's Cinderella's Castle
> Chef Mickey's in the Contemporary Resort
> *These locations are accurate as of 2/15/18​
> Ride Photos and Videos.  Some rides automatically take photos and some even take videos of you on the ride.
> 
> Photobooths.  Spread around Disney World are some photobooths.  There is no official list of where they are, but they can often be found in resort arcades, and around the boardwalk.  Sometimes you will spot one in a park.  Disney has been converting these photobooths from pay only to pay, or photopass, so some of them aren't photopass yet, but some can be activated with your Magic Band, and the photos will be added to your PhotPass account for free
> 
> Character Meet and Greets nearly always have a PhotoPass photographer on hand.  Some dining packages (Cinderella’s Royal Table, and Chef Mickey’s for example) have an option to get your photo taken.
> 
> Photopass Studios. There is a photography studio in the marketplace at Disney Springs.
> 
> Having PhotoPass photos taken is free.  There is nothing to buy, or sign up for.  Anyone can approach any of the PhotoPass Photographers, and have their photo taken at any time with absolutely no obligation.  You can view that photo in your My Disney Experience account on your mobile device, or through the PhotoPass website.
> 
> There are also other photography services available for purchase.  These include:
> 
> Fine Art Photography.  This service provides a dedicated photographer in one of a range of Disney World locations who will pose, and photograph your family.  There are numerous locations, and session lengths to choose from.  Some of these packages provide the photos immediately on a flash drive.  Others include retouching, and send the photos by mail several weeks later.  The Magic Kingdom Family Portrait also comes with a 16" x 24" canvas print of one photo of your choice, and a 20 print photo album.
> 
> Gameday Photos Sports Photographer. This is a new service offered by ESPN.  Packages can be purchased for single player, the team, and times can be from an hour to the length of the game.  Prices vary by event.
> 
> 
> *Editing your photos*​
> Once your photos have been taken, it is time to edit.  Usually, you will wait until you return home to do this.  On the Disney World website, under My Disney Experience click on My Photos, and log in.  There, you will have options to view, and edit your photos.  Editing options include cropping, adding borders and stickers, changing aspect ratio, changing color to black and white, or orientation from Landscape to Portrait.  Once you have edited a photo as you see fit, you can select “Create a Copy” to save the edited photo.  You will now have both the original, and the edited version.  You can really get creative, and have lots of fun with the editing tools.
> 
> 
> *Downloading*​
> On the Photopass website, you have two options.  You can download a single photo, or you can create a download set with all of your photos.  For those using Memory Maker, my suggestion is make all of your edits, then make a full download set.  Once you have downloaded your photos, you can get them printed as you see fit, or use them to create products for unique family keepsakes.
> 
> 
> *Memory Maker Specifics*​
> There are some things to keep in mind with Memory Maker.  You will be able to download all pictures taken of anyone that you have linked through Friends and Family, as long as you have enabled “My Disney PhotoPass Photos.”  If you aren’t sure, go to your friends and family list, and click on “Update” next to their name.  Make certain there is a green box by the “My Disney PhotoPass Photos” option, and you’re set.
> 
> Each photo you have taken will stay on the PhotoPass server for 45 days from the day it is taken.  This means you need to finish your editing, and download your photos within 45 days of having them taken.
> 
> In addition, once you download your first photo, you can add more photos to the Memory Maker for 30 days.  After that, you will no longer be able to add new pictures.  These deadlines are important to keep in mind, especially if you are taking a longer trip, have a big group whose trips may not all begin and end at exactly the same time, or have other circumstances that might delay your editing and downloading of photos.
> 
> 
> *Sharing Memory Maker*​
> Memory Maker can be shared with all of the members in your travel party.  In order for this to work, you need to either manage the My Disney Experience profiles for all of the members of your travel party, or connect to them via Friends and Family.  If someone in your travel party is not connected to you (you don't see their name in your Friends and Family list in My Disney Experience), scroll to the bottom of your list, and click on "Add a Guest."  There you can choose to find them through connected guests (say if your married son is on your list, and you want to add his wife and children, you should be able to find them this way), import from a Walt Disney World Resort hotel reservation (If you are all staying on site at Disney, then you could enter the reservation number(s) and add everyone this way) or you can enter their name and age.  This last way, you can either manage their profile yourself (say for your children, or spouse) or invite them via email (if they already have an account on MDE, or will make one of their own).  Once you have connected everyone this way, any photos they have taken will appear in your MDE, and be available for you to download as part of your Memory Maker.
> 
> *Conclusion*​
> I hope this gives you a good idea of what PhotoPass and Memory Maker are all about.  For sure, these products aren’t for everyone, but they can provide wonderful family photos that will be cherished for many years to come.
> 
> If you have any questions, please post, ask.




Thank you so very much for Posting all this absolutely Brilliant Information!! Truly gobsmacked by how rather informative and easily you have broken down each section! Will truly make our first ever Trip to WDW, in late Sept 2018, fingers crossed a memorable Holiday. Am truly nervous (we are celebrating our 20th Wedding Anniversary, my Birthday (shhhee not saying how old), and me surviving 5 Heart Attacks w/in 22 months), having never been to FL even. So hope the people that take Photos are decent at doing so!! Again, please thank you so much for the info!! 


Tomh said:


> *Everything PhotoPass and Memory Maker*​
> 
> 
> View attachment 301266​
> 
> *Overview*​
> Together, Photopass, and Memory Maker are a way for Disney guests to take home many precious memories of themselves and their families enjoying many different Walt Disney World experiences.
> 
> 
> *Product Definitions*​
> *Photopass: Getting your pictures taken*​
> 
> Photopass is the name of the Disney World service which takes photos of you and your family all around the Disney World parks, and resorts.  Having photos taken by Photopass Photographers is free for any guest, with no obligation to buy anything.
> 
> 
> View attachment 301272
> Photopass Photographer taking a photo of a family with Cinderella’s Castle in the background.​
> *My Disney Experience*​
> This encompasses the My Disney Experience mobile app, and the website as well.  This is where you will view, edit, and delete photos.  You will also manage your friends and family here, so that photos of your traveling party can also be included in any photo products you may purchase.
> 
> 
> *Gameday Photos Sports Photographer*​
> https://www.espnwwos.com/complex/services/sports-photographer/ Gameday Photos Sports Photographer  is a new service offered by ESPN.  Packages can be purchased for single player, the team, and times can be from an hour to the length of the game.  Prices vary by event.
> 
> 
> *Fine Art Photography*​
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/fine-art-photography-video/ Fine Art Photography is an extra charge service providing a dedicated photographer in one of a range of Disney World locations who will pose, and photograph your family.  There are numerous locations, and session lengths to choose from.  Some of these packages provide the photos immediately on a flash drive.  Others include retouching, and send the photos by mail several weeks later.  The Magic Kingdom Family Portrait also comes with a 16" x 24" canvas print of one photo of your choice, and a 20 print photo album.
> 
> 
> *Photo Download*​
> Photo download is a product you can purchase which will allow you to download a single Photopass Photo.
> 
> 
> *One Day Memory Maker*​
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/04/what-is-memory-maker-one-day-and-where-can-i-buy-it/  The One Day Memory Maker purchase allows you to download all of the photos that were taken on one day of your stay.
> 
> 
> *Memory Maker*​
> Memory maker is a product which you can purchase.  Memory Maker allows you to download digital copies of all of the Photopass Photographs you and your family have taken over the course of your stay.
> 
> 
> *Magic Shot*​
> Magic shots are special photos which can be taken by Photopass Photographers, and add special elements into your Photopass photos.
> 
> View attachment 301270
> Magic Shot from Pandora showing a Banshee flying overhead.​
> Visit the * Magic Shots – Current Listings* thread to see all of the Magic Shots that are currently available in each of the parks.
> 
> 
> *How it works*​
> *My Disney Experience*​
> The first step to using PhotoPass, and / or Memory Maker is to set up your account on My Disney Experience.  This can be done through the DisneyWorld Website, or through the My Disney Experience app on your mobile device.
> 
> Once you have set up an account, you can then link your park tickets, and connect any Magic Bands you have.  If you don’t have Magic Bands yet, they can be connected when you get them.  It is also possible to use PhotoPass without a Magic Band
> 
> Next, make sure everyone who is travelling with you is also set up in My Disney Experience.  Now, using the Friends and Family feature of My Disney Experience, connect everyone to your account, and enable sharing and purchasing of PhotoPass photos.
> 
> You are now set to get your photos taken.
> 
> 
> *Choosing the right photo product*​
> This can be tricky, as it can be difficult to know how many pictures you are going to want before you actually have them taken, and choosing the right product depends largely on how many photos you want to keep.
> 
> The Photo Download allows you to download a single Photopass photo (as well as some edits of that same photo) from your trip.  If you are only going to want a couple of photos, this may be the least expensive option.
> 
> The One Day Memory Maker allows you to  download all of the photos that are taken on one day of your trip.  If you know that you are really only going to want the photos from your Animal Kingdom day, for instance, or you are only going to be in Disney World for one day, then this could be the best deal.  Note, the One Day Memory Maker costs slightly more than 4 individual Photo Downloads, so if you want 4 photos or less, it will be less expensive to buy them individually.
> 
> If you are going to want photos from more than one day of your trip, and you are going to want 10 or more photos, then the Memory Maker Advance Purchase will be your best deal.  For $169, this will allow you to download all of the photos that you have taken over the full length of your Disney World stay.  Note, this must be purchased at least 3 days before you have your first photo taken (If you purchase during the day on Friday, then the earliest you can get photos taken will be on Monday).
> 
> If you want to purchase Memory Maker less than 3 days before you have your first photo taken, then you will have to pay the regular purchase price of $199, which is slightly less than the cost of 12 single photo downloads.
> 
> Members of the military can take advantage of a military discount on Memory Maker, and purchase it for $98.  The military Memory Maker is retroactive, so that it includes photos that have already been taken.  Therefore, it can be purchased at any point during your trip.  This has to be purchased in person in Disney World, from a Guest Relations window, or ticket booth.
> 
> Annual Passholders.  Most Annual Passholder levels include free digital downloads of PhotoPass photos.  If you have this, there is no need to buy any of the above Photo products.  When you activate your Annual Pass, any photos which are currently in your PhotoPass account, as well as any you have taken while your Annual Pass is valid, will be available for you to download at no additional charge.
> 
> In addition to the above options, you can also purchase merchandise through PhotoPass customized with your PhotoPass photos.  Options include CD’s or DVD’s with all of your digital images on them, mugs, cups, calendars, and a host of other products.  It is worth noting that if you purchase the digital download of your photos, you can then use other companies to create many of these same products, and likely at a considerably lower price.
> 
> The hard part in choosing the right product is knowing what you are going to want.  9 individual Photo Downloads will cost you less than the Memory Maker pre-purchase price.  11 individual Photo Downloads will cost less than the Memory Maker at the non pre-purchase price.  If you can figure out ahead of time how many photos you will be happy with, then you have the best chance of picking the right product.  If you go into the trip thinking you’ll only want a few, then decide halfway through it that you really want them all, you wind up paying $199 for Memory Maker when you could have had it for $169.  Take your time, look online to see what kinds of photos other people are getting from PhotoPass, and hopefully, you will pick the right product before you start your trip.
> 
> 
> *Getting your photos taken*​  You can have photos taken in many different ways.
> 
> Photopass Photographers can be found at scenic locations throughout the Disney World parks, waterparks (during the summer season, starting after Memorial Day 2018), resort hotels, Disney Springs, and at some special resort meals (usually character meals.  These change from time to time.)  Resort photographers are most often found in the decorated lobbies of the deluxe resorts around the holidays.  Don't be afraid to approach them and ask them to take your photo, that is what they are there for, and they will walk your group around the lobby for the best spots.  *tip*  Photopass photographers are always willing to take your picture with your own camera, or cell phone, in addition to taking the Photopass photo.  Since there is no obligation to buy the Photopass photos, this is a relatively easy way to get family photos taken without asking another park guest to help out.
> 
> **Current character meals with PhotoPass photographers:*​Akershus Royal Banquet Hall in Epcot's Norway pavilion
> Cinderella's Royal Table in Magic Kingdom's Cinderella's Castle
> Chef Mickey's in the Contemporary Resort
> *These locations are accurate as of 2/15/18​
> Ride Photos and Videos.  Some rides automatically take photos and some even take videos of you on the ride.
> 
> Photobooths.  Spread around Disney World are some photobooths.  There is no official list of where they are, but they can often be found in resort arcades, and around the boardwalk.  Sometimes you will spot one in a park.  Disney has been converting these photobooths from pay only to pay, or photopass, so some of them aren't photopass yet, but some can be activated with your Magic Band, and the photos will be added to your PhotPass account for free
> 
> Character Meet and Greets nearly always have a PhotoPass photographer on hand.  Some dining packages (Cinderella’s Royal Table, and Chef Mickey’s for example) have an option to get your photo taken.
> 
> Photopass Studios. There is a photography studio in the marketplace at Disney Springs.
> 
> Having PhotoPass photos taken is free.  There is nothing to buy, or sign up for.  Anyone can approach any of the PhotoPass Photographers, and have their photo taken at any time with absolutely no obligation.  You can view that photo in your My Disney Experience account on your mobile device, or through the PhotoPass website.
> 
> There are also other photography services available for purchase.  These include:
> 
> Fine Art Photography.  This service provides a dedicated photographer in one of a range of Disney World locations who will pose, and photograph your family.  There are numerous locations, and session lengths to choose from.  Some of these packages provide the photos immediately on a flash drive.  Others include retouching, and send the photos by mail several weeks later.  The Magic Kingdom Family Portrait also comes with a 16" x 24" canvas print of one photo of your choice, and a 20 print photo album.
> 
> Gameday Photos Sports Photographer. This is a new service offered by ESPN.  Packages can be purchased for single player, the team, and times can be from an hour to the length of the game.  Prices vary by event.
> 
> 
> *Editing your photos*​
> Once your photos have been taken, it is time to edit.  Usually, you will wait until you return home to do this.  On the Disney World website, under My Disney Experience click on My Photos, and log in.  There, you will have options to view, and edit your photos.  Editing options include cropping, adding borders and stickers, changing aspect ratio, changing color to black and white, or orientation from Landscape to Portrait.  Once you have edited a photo as you see fit, you can select “Create a Copy” to save the edited photo.  You will now have both the original, and the edited version.  You can really get creative, and have lots of fun with the editing tools.
> 
> 
> *Downloading*​
> On the Photopass website, you have two options.  You can download a single photo, or you can create a download set with all of your photos.  For those using Memory Maker, my suggestion is make all of your edits, then make a full download set.  Once you have downloaded your photos, you can get them printed as you see fit, or use them to create products for unique family keepsakes.
> 
> 
> *Memory Maker Specifics*​
> There are some things to keep in mind with Memory Maker.  You will be able to download all pictures taken of anyone that you have linked through Friends and Family, as long as you have enabled “My Disney PhotoPass Photos.”  If you aren’t sure, go to your friends and family list, and click on “Update” next to their name.  Make certain there is a green box by the “My Disney PhotoPass Photos” option, and you’re set.
> 
> Each photo you have taken will stay on the PhotoPass server for 45 days from the day it is taken.  This means you need to finish your editing, and download your photos within 45 days of having them taken.
> 
> In addition, once you download your first photo, you can add more photos to the Memory Maker for 30 days.  After that, you will no longer be able to add new pictures.  These deadlines are important to keep in mind, especially if you are taking a longer trip, have a big group whose trips may not all begin and end at exactly the same time, or have other circumstances that might delay your editing and downloading of photos.
> 
> 
> *Sharing Memory Maker*​
> Memory Maker can be shared with all of the members in your travel party.  In order for this to work, you need to either manage the My Disney Experience profiles for all of the members of your travel party, or connect to them via Friends and Family.  If someone in your travel party is not connected to you (you don't see their name in your Friends and Family list in My Disney Experience), scroll to the bottom of your list, and click on "Add a Guest."  There you can choose to find them through connected guests (say if your married son is on your list, and you want to add his wife and children, you should be able to find them this way), import from a Walt Disney World Resort hotel reservation (If you are all staying on site at Disney, then you could enter the reservation number(s) and add everyone this way) or you can enter their name and age.  This last way, you can either manage their profile yourself (say for your children, or spouse) or invite them via email (if they already have an account on MDE, or will make one of their own).  Once you have connected everyone this way, any photos they have taken will appear in your MDE, and be available for you to download as part of your Memory Maker.
> 
> *Conclusion*​
> I hope this gives you a good idea of what PhotoPass and Memory Maker are all about.  For sure, these products aren’t for everyone, but they can provide wonderful family photos that will be cherished for many years to come.
> 
> If you have any questions, please post, ask.




Thank you so very much for Sharing all this valuable Information and breaking it down so that us Newbies will have the chance to truly, fingers crossed, have a memorable (pun intended) Experience..  Cheeres!! Aryn


----------



## Tomh

I❤MICKEY said:


> Thank you for clarifying. So our accounts would need to be part of their My Disney Experience account or is there some other account that is a special AP account that is used to download the pictures?



You all need to be friends with, and share photos with the MDE account / profile of which ever person actually has the AP.  You will all see your individual photos in your own MDE, however, only the person who has the AP can actually edit, and download the photos.



Angeni11 said:


> I was trying to purchase the Memory Maker for out trip but it keeps telling me you need to purchase a package to add it.
> 
> I didn't think you had to have a package to purchase it.



You do not need to have a package to purchase memory maker.  If the website is not allowing you to make the purchase, you might need to purchase by phone.  It is not unusual for the Disney website / app to have issues such as this.



The E Collective said:


> Hi all!  We are a family of 7 traveling to WDW next month.  We have never used any of the photo packages before and to be honest I'm really on the fence about it.  I guess my main hesitation is that I don't see many candid shots.  We really aren't interested in the "magic" shots, and I just can't justify the price if it's mostly the kids hugging characters or group shots since I have always managed to get those photos either with my camera or by having someone else snap a group pic real quick.  So... are there many candid shots taken?  IMHO those are the best pics of my kiddos because they are just being themselves and totally immersed in the magic



Memory Maker is not for everyone.  It may not be for you.  Photopass photos largely come in 3 varieties.  Character meet and greets (sometimes as part of a character meal), Magic Shots, and stationary photographers whom you pose in front of.  As for free roaming photographers just randomly taking candid shots of people, that is not something you are likely to experience (we've had it happen perhaps 2 times out of 11 trips).  You might be better served by not buying Memory Maker, and if a photographer happens to get a photo you really like, simply purchase it individually.



Aryn Culbertson said:


> Thank you so very much for Posting all this absolutely Brilliant Information!! Truly gobsmacked by how rather informative and easily you have broken down each section! Will truly make our first ever Trip to WDW, in late Sept 2018, fingers crossed a memorable Holiday. Am truly nervous (we are celebrating our 20th Wedding Anniversary, my Birthday (shhhee not saying how old), and me surviving 5 Heart Attacks w/in 22 months), having never been to FL even. So hope the people that take Photos are decent at doing so!! Again, please thank you so much for the info!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so very much for Sharing all this valuable Information and breaking it down so that us Newbies will have the chance to truly, fingers crossed, have a memorable (pun intended) Experience..  Cheeres!! Aryn



Well, where to start?  First off, you are most welcome, and thank you for the kind words!  I can't begin to tell you how happy it makes me to know that my work is so helpful to you.  I hope you have an AMAZING first ever trip to WDW.  We took our first *once in a lifetime* family trip to WDW back in July of 2008.  That *once in a lifetime* trip has been repeated every summer since lol.

Twenty years together, fantastic!  More couples should be so dedicated.  A birthday too, sounds like a trip full of celebrations.  Be sure to get your "I'm Celebrating" pins, and wear them proudly.

Five heart attacks in 22 months, wow, so sorry, but amazing that you've not only survived, but are heading to Disney World.  Here is hoping for many more years of health, and lots of memorable trips to Disney World!

Once again, thank you for the kind words.  It is always great to hear from someone who has gotten something useful out of what I've written!


----------



## Angeni11

Thanks.

We called and got it sorted out.  She said that the website has been giving them headaches lately.


----------



## Carly2

Thanks for all of the info! It was very helpful.  However, it would be great if there was some info about removing the watermarks.  Unless I missed something, it only happens when you go to download your first photo if you have already purchased memory maker.  That is not intuitive at all and the info suggests that you edit all of the photos first and then download them at one time.


----------



## Tomh

Carly2 said:


> Thanks for all of the info! It was very helpful.  However, it would be great if there was some info about removing the watermarks.  Unless I missed something, it only happens when you go to download your first photo if you have already purchased memory maker.  That is not intuitive at all and the info suggests that you edit all of the photos first and then download them at one time.


You will continue to see watermarks until you choose download.  If you download just ONE photo, that will activate your memory maker, and you should then see everything without the water marks.

Note, you do not need to download each photo one at a time.  You can chose to download all, and a set of .zip files will be created in your "my downloads" section which will contain every photo in your account.


----------



## KriK412

Thank you so much for all the clear, concise, and helpful information!  This thread has been extremely helpful! 
We are heading on a short trip in October.  We have one day at MK and that same evening at MNSSHP.  Our second day is at HS.  Because of our short trip, it appears that it would be the best price for us to get the one day Memory Maker and do this each day.  Is this allowed? Or, if we do this at MK, will it not let us purchase that same option a second time? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Tomh

KriK412 said:


> Thank you so much for all the clear, concise, and helpful information!  This thread has been extremely helpful!
> We are heading on a short trip in October.  We have one day at MK and that same evening at MNSSHP.  Our second day is at HS.  Because of our short trip, it appears that it would be the best price for us to get the one day Memory Maker and do this each day.  Is this allowed? Or, if we do this at MK, will it not let us purchase that same option a second time? Thanks in advance for your help!


I don't know of any reason why you would not be able to purchase the one day memory maker two separate times.


----------



## KriK412

Tomh said:


> I don't know of any reason why you would not be able to purchase the one day memory maker two separate times.


Thank you!


----------



## leitadisneyfan

Has anyone else having issues with missing photos?
This is our 4th time using memory maker.  Every day we have multiple pictures missing plus twice today I got other peoples pictures.  We have never really had any issues before.


----------



## CarolynFH

leitadisneyfan said:


> Has anyone else having issues with missing photos?
> This is our 4th time using memory maker.  Every day we have multiple pictures missing plus twice today I got other peoples pictures.  We have never really had any issues before.



Yes, that’s happened to us too, more than once. I just submit a Lost Photo form electronically for the ones that are missing and delete the ones that aren’t ours.


----------



## CamsMom16

I'm not sure if this has been answered yet, so forgive me if I'm repeating!

We're going to WDW at the end of October with friends. 2 of our friends are upgrading their current 10 day park hoppers to APs while there. They're going to do it at Guest Relations. Will Memory Maker immediately show up in their MDE since it's included with their AP? I know generally you're supposed to order it 3 days in advance. We're connected with them on MDE so I was going to utilize their MM and have them download any pictures for me that I wanted to print or keep. I just want to make sure we'll be able to do that from the 1st day of our trip. Thanks!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

CamsMom16 said:


> I just want to make sure we'll be able to do that from the 1st day of our trip.


Yes because APs can download whatever photos are linked to their account...the waiting period doesn’t apply to them.


----------



## Tomh

Yes, for sure this will work.  When I upgraded my ticket to an AP, not only did I get all photos from that day, I got photos my friends had taken a week before I upgraded, and I got photos that we had taken a year ago when we visited.


----------



## bpx2

When I hover over MDE on the website, under Memory Maker it says "Buy at a new lower price." But when I click on the link it shows the advance purchase price at $169. Isn't that just the normal price that it has been for awhile?


----------



## supersnoop

CamsMom16 said:


> I'm not sure if this has been answered yet, so forgive me if I'm repeating!
> 
> We're going to WDW at the end of October with friends. 2 of our friends are upgrading their current 10 day park hoppers to APs while there. They're going to do it at Guest Relations. Will Memory Maker immediately show up in their MDE since it's included with their AP? I know generally you're supposed to order it 3 days in advance. We're connected with them on MDE so I was going to utilize their MM and have them download any pictures for me that I wanted to print or keep. I just want to make sure we'll be able to do that from the 1st day of our trip. Thanks!!


Just to be clear, they won’t have “Memory Maker” so it won’t show up in their account.  They’ll have unlimited free downloads from the Photopass site.  Memory Maker is a product that Disney sells, which gives you access to downloads from the Photopass site.  So don’t go looking for something that says “Memory Maker” after they upgrade; just go download the photos.


----------



## CamsMom16

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes because APs can download whatever photos are linked to their account...the waiting period doesn’t apply to them.





Tomh said:


> Yes, for sure this will work.  When I upgraded my ticket to an AP, not only did I get all photos from that day, I got photos my friends had taken a week before I upgraded, and I got photos that we had taken a year ago when we visited.



Thank you both for the info!


----------



## CamsMom16

supersnoop said:


> Just to be clear, they won’t have “Memory Maker” so it won’t show up in their account.  They’ll have unlimited free downloads from the Photopass site.  Memory Maker is a product that Disney sells, which gives you access to downloads from the Photopass site.  So don’t go looking for something that says “Memory Maker” after they upgrade; just go download the photos.



Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Tomh

bpx2 said:


> When I hover over MDE on the website, under Memory Maker it says "Buy at a new lower price." But when I click on the link it shows the advance purchase price at $169. Isn't that just the normal price that it has been for awhile?
> 
> View attachment 350687



I don't see "Buy at a new lower price" on my MDE.  Mine says Save $30 when you buy Memory Maker in advance!  $169 is indeed the advance purchase price that has been in effect since last year.



supersnoop said:


> Just to be clear, they won’t have “Memory Maker” so it won’t show up in their account.  They’ll have unlimited free downloads from the Photopass site.  Memory Maker is a product that Disney sells, which gives you access to downloads from the Photopass site.  So don’t go looking for something that says “Memory Maker” after they upgrade; just go download the photos.



Great clarification!  Indeed, they won't actually see a Memory Maker in their MDE, but the photos will show up without water marks, and they will be able to download them.


----------



## OSUZorba

leitadisneyfan said:


> Has anyone else having issues with missing photos?
> This is our 4th time using memory maker.  Every day we have multiple pictures missing plus twice today I got other peoples pictures.  We have never really had any issues before.


I've been having this issue all week. Missing most of our ride photos, even ones I scanned at. And missing some of our pictures from roaming photographers. 

The app was saying there were issues earlier this week, but still missing done since then.


----------



## OSUZorba

CamsMom16 said:


> I'm not sure if this has been answered yet, so forgive me if I'm repeating!
> 
> We're going to WDW at the end of October with friends. 2 of our friends are upgrading their current 10 day park hoppers to APs while there. They're going to do it at Guest Relations. Will Memory Maker immediately show up in their MDE since it's included with their AP? I know generally you're supposed to order it 3 days in advance. We're connected with them on MDE so I was going to utilize their MM and have them download any pictures for me that I wanted to print or keep. I just want to make sure we'll be able to do that from the 1st day of our trip. Thanks!!





hiroMYhero said:


> Yes because APs can download whatever photos are linked to their account...the waiting period doesn’t apply to them.



Just to clarify, once you get an AP, you will be able to download every picture taken within the last year.


----------



## Tomh

OSUZorba said:


> I've been having this issue all week. Missing most of our ride photos, even ones I scanned at. And missing some of our pictures from roaming photographers.
> 
> The app was saying there were issues earlier this week, but still missing done since then.


There have been issues, however, I would suggest contacting Photo Pass via their website HERE for help locating the missing photos.  Try to give them as much information as possible, including when the missing photos were taken, where in the parks (ride name, location etc) who was in the photos, and the best physical description you can give of those people from that day, including clothing colors, hats, etc.  If you can provide another picture from the same day, that will give them the best chance of locating all of your photos.


----------



## Belia

Any rumors around about a price increase for MM?  I'm not trying to start anything, but just wondering how far in advance I should purchase for our May, 2019 trip.

Also, does the MM ever go on sale?  Other than the advance purchase discount, of course.


----------



## Tomh

Belia said:


> Any rumors around about a price increase for MM?  I'm not trying to start anything, but just wondering how far in advance I should purchase for our May, 2019 trip.
> 
> Also, does the MM ever go on sale?  Other than the advance purchase discount, of course.


I haven't heard any rumors yet.  If I remember correctly, the last price increase for MM was in the spring of 2017, which means we are going on 2 years now at the same price.  Another increase wouldn't surprise me.  If I were going to buy MM for May 2019, I would probably purchase it during the winter.  I would say, whenever you have the money, go ahead and purchase just as a kind of insurance policy against the price going up.

In the 10 years that I have been visiting Disney World, I don't think I ever recall there being any kind of discount on Memory Maker aside from the standard advanced purchase deal.


----------



## manicmonkey

Tomh said:


> There have been issues, however, I would suggest contacting Photo Pass via their website HERE for help locating the missing photos.  Try to give them as much information as possible, including when the missing photos were taken, where in the parks (ride name, location etc) who was in the photos, and the best physical description you can give of those people from that day, including clothing colors, hats, etc.  If you can provide another picture from the same day, that will give them the best chance of locating all of your photos.


I did this on Sat after having a quite a few missing from our trip last week.  How long does it typically take for them to respond?


----------



## Tomh

manicmonkey said:


> I did this on Sat after having a quite a few missing from our trip last week.  How long does it typically take for them to respond?


That I do not know.  I personally have never used that part of the service.


----------



## CarolynFH

manicmonkey said:


> I did this on Sat after having a quite a few missing from our trip last week.  How long does it typically take for them to respond?



In my experience, they’ve usually responded within a day or less, either to say they’ve found my photos and posted them to my account or that they need more time and/or information. So you might want to call them or resubmit the Missing Photos form.


----------



## flower_petals

This is a big thread so forgive me if already answered.  If sharing with 4 families, can anyone purchase it or does it have to be the one who goes first.  I know I read something about 3 days after purchase, you don't get pictures or something like that.


----------



## Tomh

flower_petals said:


> This is a big thread so forgive me if already answered.  If sharing with 4 families, can anyone purchase it or does it have to be the one who goes first.  I know I read something about 3 days after purchase, you don't get pictures or something like that.



There are a couple of different things you are referring to here, so let me see if I can explain them for you.  The 3 days after purchase you read about refers to the Advanced Purchase of Memory Maker.  You can purchase the Memory Maker in advance of your trip.  This saves you some money.  However, you have to make the purchase at least 3 days before you have your first photos taken.

Your other question is does the first person who is going to the parks need to be the one to purchase Memory Maker.  The answer here is no, BUT . .  there are some timing issues you need to be aware of.

Every photo that is taken will expire, and be deleted from the Photopass system (thereby no longer being available for download with Memory Maker) 45 days after it is taken.  This means that all 4 of the families need to have their trips, and have time to edit, and download their photos within 45 days of the very first photo being taken.  Additionally, once the first photo is downloaded using Memory Maker, you can then only add new photos (meaning have photos taken at the park added to the Memory Maker) for 30 more days.  As long as you keep those time limits in mind, and work within them, it doesn't matter who buys the Memory Maker, who visits the parks first or last.


----------



## flower_petals

Tomh said:


> There are a couple of different things you are referring to here, so let me see if I can explain them for you.  The 3 days after purchase you read about refers to the Advanced Purchase of Memory Maker.  You can purchase the Memory Maker in advance of your trip.  This saves you some money.  However, you have to make the purchase at least 3 days before you have your first photos taken.
> 
> Your other question is does the first person who is going to the parks need to be the one to purchase Memory Maker.  The answer here is no, BUT . .  there are some timing issues you need to be aware of.
> 
> Every photo that is taken will expire, and be deleted from the Photopass system (thereby no longer being available for download with Memory Maker) 45 days after it is taken.  This means that all 4 of the families need to have their trips, and have time to edit, and download their photos within 45 days of the very first photo being taken.  Additionally, once the first photo is downloaded using Memory Maker, you can then only add new photos (meaning have photos taken at the park added to the Memory Maker) for 30 more days.  As long as you keep those time limits in mind, and work within them, it doesn't matter who buys the Memory Maker, who visits the parks first or last.


That explains everything clearly.  Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## Tomh

flower_petals said:


> That explains everything clearly.  Thanks for taking the time.


You're welcome.  Glad I was able to help.


----------



## Aubrie

Sorry if this was already answered but if you don’t purchase the mm what do the photos look like in your My Disney experience? Is it something where you can scroll through and if you want to purchase some after the trip you can?


----------



## erionm

Aubrie said:


> Sorry if this was already answered but if you don’t purchase the mm what do the photos look like in your My Disney experience? Is it something where you can scroll through and if you want to purchase some after the trip you can?


You can view the photos in the MDE mobile app or at MyDisneyPhotoPass.com and will have a watermark on them.


----------



## Tomh

Aubrie said:


> Sorry if this was already answered but if you don’t purchase the mm what do the photos look like in your My Disney experience? Is it something where you can scroll through and if you want to purchase some after the trip you can?


In MDE you will see them all, but they will have a "water mark" over them so that you won't be able to simply save the picture from your web browser and not bother paying.

You can see all of the photos you have taken, and can decide to purchase a single photo, several single photos, or a one day Memory Maker after your trip.


----------



## Aubrie

Tomh said:


> In MDE you will see them all, but they will have a "water mark" over them so that you won't be able to simply save the picture from your web browser and not bother paying.
> 
> You can see all of the photos you have taken, and can decide to purchase a single photo, several single photos, or a one day Memory Maker after your trip.


Thanks. I am not sure how many photos we will end up taking so it’s good to know that if we have some good ones I can buy them after.


----------



## McKelly

Does anybody recall if they had extra memory maker shots at Xmas?  Are the shots in front of the big trees at GF, WL included in MM?


----------



## erionm

McKelly said:


> Are the shots in front of the big trees at GF, WL included in MM?


If there is a PhotoPass Photographer taking pictures, they will be included.


----------



## pd1138

Our experience this year with MM.  Our trip was ten days in August.  Had a blast and had over 1100 photos!  However when I actually went through them the other week every ride photo and video was copied 6 times for each of our members of our family!!  Test track was a mess.  We went on it four times over the week and each time the photo uploaded was either the car before or after AND we had six copies of it!  We also only had slinky dog for one day as the second day we went the camera was down when we rode (explanation when I called photopass with all of our discrepancies).  Also have video of our ride on tower of terror but not the still photo....again camera was down.  When I called photopass they were able to delete the multiple copies of ride photos on their end so I didn’t have to delete each one one at a time.  I also suggest if you get a pic of your family in front of the castle one day and the next day you have an opportunity to do it again do it.  My DH was confused on why we were lining up for the same photo but the first set we had taken must have had an issue with the exposure and the 8 photos taken were all over exposed and too light.  
I am still glad we purchased it and  I would again,  out of the 1100 photos we had about 200  really good ones so at less then $1 a photo definitely worth it!  The kids also had a blast in the photo booths, and we did Jedi training with four kids performing so getting those photos also added to the value!
Advice for anyone ....if you do buy MM definitely check those photos while you are down in FL.  That allowed me to get our photos in front of the castle redone.  I am also glad my kids scanned the test track photo at the end of the ride manually since the automatic upload did not work for us!


----------



## Boysmom1626

I apologize if this has been answered, but this is the first time we’ve purchased Memory Maker for a trip. When looking at my photos, it says “activate my photos” What happens when I do this?


----------



## LaurenTriggs

Hello! I am doing a memory maker share with a group of friends, we all have reservations/hotels/bands except one person is only going on day and buying tickets that day as she lives in florida....how would I add her to the share? If I link her MDE account to mine, and she uploads her pass info, will that work?


----------



## erionm

Boysmom1626 said:


> I apologize if this has been answered, but this is the first time we’ve purchased Memory Maker for a trip. When looking at my photos, it says “activate my photos” What happens when I do this?


That would start the 30 day window to download your photos.


----------



## Tomh

LaurenTriggs said:


> Hello! I am doing a memory maker share with a group of friends, we all have reservations/hotels/bands except one person is only going on day and buying tickets that day as she lives in florida....how would I add her to the share? If I link her MDE account to mine, and she uploads her pass info, will that work?



Yes, just link in MDE, and make sure she links her ticket to her MDE after she buys it (which can be done right on her phone at the park) and you will be good to go.



erionm said:


> That would start the 30 day window to download your photos.



Kind of, not exactly.  You "activate" by making your first download.  Once you have done that, you then have 30 days left during which you can ADD more photos (have more photos taken by Photopass Photographers) to your Memory Maker.

Each photo you have taken will expire (be deleted from the server) 45 days after it is taken.  You can continue to download the photos that are part of your Memory Maker until the last photo has expired.  So, theoretically, 30 days after you make your first download, you can add your last photo, and that can be downloaded up to 45 days later, meaning you could conceivably make your last download 75 days after you make your first download.


----------



## jhoannam

I'm buying an AP for our 2019 trips, but I have a one day Dec 3rd, DAH, if I buy my AP and activate it Jan 11th will my Dec 3rd pictures be downloadable for free with my AP? I plan to buy my AP in Nov. to book FPs.


----------



## CarolynFH

jhoannam said:


> I'm buying an AP for our 2019 trips, but I have a one day Dec 3rd, DAH, if I buy my AP and activate it Jan 11th will my Dec 3rd pictures be downloadable for free with my AP? I plan to buy my AP in Nov. to book FPs.



Yes. When you activate your AP, in a short time every PhotoPass pic you’ve taken in the last 365+30 (might be 365+45) days will magically reappear in your PhotoPass account.


----------



## jhoannam

CarolynFH said:


> Yes. When you activate your AP, in a short time every PhotoPass pic you’ve taken in the last 365+30 (might be 365+45) days will magically reappear in your PhotoPass account.


yay! thank you.


----------



## preciousbaby

thank you so much for sharing such useful information. I have a nice camera but I am never in any of the pics so  I am considering purchasing the MM this time around. How long does it last for? We were planning on going 2 days straight then skipping a day and returning after that day we skipped. will the MM remain active? 
Just to confirm, everyone in my MDE account can scan seperate photopasses and all of those pictures will be included in the MM, correct?
Thanks again for providing us with so many details


----------



## Tomh

preciousbaby said:


> thank you so much for sharing such useful information. I have a nice camera but I am never in any of the pics so  I am considering purchasing the MM this time around. How long does it last for? We were planning on going 2 days straight then skipping a day and returning after that day we skipped. will the MM remain active?
> Just to confirm, everyone in my MDE account can scan seperate photopasses and all of those pictures will be included in the MM, correct?
> Thanks again for providing us with so many details


You are quite welcome.  I always enjoy hearing from people whom have gotten some help from my thread!

The Memory Maker will cover your entire trip.  All of the members of your travelling party need to be connected to you in MDE (or, you can "manage" all of them, so they don't have their own MDE, they just exist in yours).  Each person can scan their own Magic Band, or Photopass card, and you will be able to see, and download all of the photos.


----------



## Mbmizell

I see in description for Akershus royal banquet that photopass photos are taken there. On a previous trip a few years ago, probably at least 5+ yrs, when you went in you had a photo done with one princess in her fancy dress. At end of dinner we were given a hard copy of this photo. Anyone know if you still get a copy for free. I mean free not just added to your photopass for you to possibly buy later. Trying to decide on memory maker, I know it's nice to have but this is only a short stay prior to a cruise.


----------



## mom2rtk

Mbmizell said:


> I see in description for Akershus royal banquet that photopass photos are taken there. On a previous trip a few years ago, probably at least 5+ yrs, when you went in you had a photo done with one princess in her fancy dress. At end of dinner we were given a hard copy of this photo. Anyone know if you still get a copy for free. I mean free not just added to your photopass for you to possibly buy later. Trying to decide on memory maker, I know it's nice to have but this is only a short stay prior to a cruise.


No more hard copy photos. It will be in your Photopass account and if you purchased Memory Maker, it will be included. Otherwise you would have to purchase the download.


----------



## CarolynFH

Mbmizell said:


> I see in description for Akershus royal banquet that photopass photos are taken there. On a previous trip a few years ago, probably at least 5+ yrs, when you went in you had a photo done with one princess in her fancy dress. At end of dinner we were given a hard copy of this photo. Anyone know if you still get a copy for free. I mean free not just added to your photopass for you to possibly buy later. Trying to decide on memory maker, I know it's nice to have but this is only a short stay prior to a cruise.





mom2rtk said:


> No more hard copy photos. It will be in your Photopass account and if you purchased Memory Maker, it will be included. Otherwise you would have to purchase the download.



You can buy just the one photo without buying MM, if you prefer.


----------



## Tomh

Mbmizell said:


> I see in description for Akershus royal banquet that photopass photos are taken there. On a previous trip a few years ago, probably at least 5+ yrs, when you went in you had a photo done with one princess in her fancy dress. At end of dinner we were given a hard copy of this photo. Anyone know if you still get a copy for free. I mean free not just added to your photopass for you to possibly buy later. Trying to decide on memory maker, I know it's nice to have but this is only a short stay prior to a cruise.


Both of the above posters are correct.  They stopped including the hard print of the photo a few years ago, this is true of all of the character meals as far as I know, though I'm not 100% certain of Planet Hollywood.  The photos will be added to your Photopass account.  If you have Memory Maker, then you will get the photos as part of your downloads.  If you don't have Memory Maker, then you could opt to purchase just one photo, or just a couple of photos, or you could concentrate of getting photos taken on that one particular day, and purchase the one day memory maker.


----------



## Mbmizell

Thanks everyone for your replies!


----------



## Drz113

Apologies if something like this has already been asked and answered.

I have an AP that expires December 3rd, 2018. I have a trip planned that will have me in the park for that last day of my AP. I was also planning in doing the after hours that night from 10pm to 1am.

1. Do I need to download all the photos from my photopass account by midnight of December 3rd if I dont want to pay any additional money?
2. Will photos after midnight on the 3rd be ineligible for the AP free photopass since my pass will be expired by then?
3. If the answer to #1 is true, what about delayed photos since I've often had some photos that took a day to hit the website.


----------



## Tomh

No apologies needed.  I don't recall seeing those exact (and good) questions asked as of yet, and even if they were, there are 25 pages of questions and answers here.  That is a lot to page through hoping to find an answer.  I know most people are not going to read through all of that, they are simply going to post, and ask their question, and that is fine.  I will answer over and over as necessary.

Now then, let me see if I can properly address your questions:

1) No
2) No, you will be able to continue adding photos until the last park closes for the night on the last day of your AP
3) Again, no worries here.  1 is not true.

All photos taken while your pass is still valid for admission will be available to download until they expire 365 days after they were taken.

Visit the Disney Photopass Policies page to read this directly from them.


----------



## Drz113

Tomh said:


> No apologies needed.  I don't recall seeing those exact (and good) questions asked as of yet, and even if they were, there are 25 pages of questions and answers here.  That is a lot to page through hoping to find an answer.  I know most people are not going to read through all of that, they are simply going to post, and ask their question, and that is fine.  I will answer over and over as necessary.
> 
> Now then, let me see if I can properly address your questions:
> 
> 1) No
> 2) No, you will be able to continue adding photos until the last park closes for the night on the last day of your AP
> 3) Again, no worries here.  1 is not true.
> 
> All photos taken while your pass is still valid for admission will be available to download until they expire 365 days after they were taken.
> 
> Visit the Disney Photopass Policies page to read this directly from them.




Thanks for the clarification!! Just wanted to verify since a few months ago a cast member told me over the phone I could no longer download the pictures for free after the AP expired. Appreciate the quick reply!


----------



## CarolynFH

Tomh said:


> No apologies needed.  I don't recall seeing those exact (and good) questions asked as of yet, and even if they were, there are 25 pages of questions and answers here.  That is a lot to page through hoping to find an answer.  I know most people are not going to read through all of that, they are simply going to post, and ask their question, and that is fine.  I will answer over and over as necessary.
> 
> Now then, let me see if I can properly address your questions:
> 
> 1) No
> 2) No, you will be able to continue adding photos until the last park closes for the night on the last day of your AP
> 3) Again, no worries here.  1 is not true.
> 
> All photos taken while your pass is still valid for admission will be available to download until they expire 365 days after they were taken.
> 
> Visit the Disney Photopass Policies page to read this directly from them.





Drz113 said:


> Thanks for the clarification!! Just wanted to verify since a few months ago a cast member told me over the phone I could no longer download the pictures for free after the AP expired. Appreciate the quick reply!



I just wanted to add my personal reassuring experience.  My AP expired the end of April this year, and my photos from November 2017 are still there, marked that they'll expire in December 2018, 1 year + 30 days after they were taken.  For example, photos taken November 8, 2017 expire December 8, 2018.  So when your AP expires, your photos will be available for 365 + 30 days from when they were taken.


----------



## Wayland10

Does anyone know if Photopass is available at Disney's Hilton Head Island resort?


----------



## Tomh

Wayland10 said:


> Does anyone know if Photopass is available at Disney's Hilton Head Island resort?


Well, to be honest, no, I have no idea.  I did a quick search online, and didn't find any indication of there being PhotoPass there, though I did see one article suggesting that there may be a photo kiosk which you would be able to use.


----------



## Disney102015

My family is checking in 3 days before I arrive and activate my AP. As long as they’re linked in MDE, will their photos from before my arrival show up? Thanks!


----------



## Tomh

Disney102015 said:


> My family is checking in 3 days before I arrive and activate my AP. As long as they’re linked in MDE, will their photos from before my arrival show up? Thanks!


Yes.  Their photos will show up in your MDE when they are taken.  At that point, you will see them with the water mark, and will not be able to download them.  Three days later, when you upgrade to the AP, all of the photos which are already in your MDE will then be downloadable.  We did exactly this same thing in August, and we got all of the photos with no problem.


----------



## hjchik

We are planning on going to Disney Springs the day before we check into WDW and start our vacation.  Last year they had photopass photographers by the Christmas Tree Trail.  If we get our photos taken there will they link to our memory maker package?  Wasn't sure how it would work since we won't have checked in yet.  Thanks!


----------



## Tomh

Yes, you will get those pictures, even though they will be taken before you check in, nothing to worry about.  Enjoy your pictures, and your time at Disney Springs!


----------



## B. Shoe

I bit and purchased Memory Maker last night for our upcoming trip next week. I wasn't going to, but I think we'll make the most of it, especially with our night at MNSSHP. I figured if I was going to buy the one-day MM pass, I'm sure we'd find value with it across the other four days of our trip for the additional cost.


----------



## Tomh

B. Shoe said:


> I bit and purchased Memory Maker last night for our upcoming trip next week. I wasn't going to, but I think we'll make the most of it, especially with our night at MNSSHP. I figured if I was going to buy the one-day MM pass, I'm sure we'd find value with it across the other four days of our trip for the additional cost.


I don't think you will be disappointed.  We have gotten it almost every time we've visited, and while some years we didn't get that many photos taken, there have always been at least a couple that came out good enough to make it worth the purchase!


----------



## Kellyers

Does anyone know if there is a memory maker rate for Military?  I read on one website that you can purchase memory maker at the gate for $99 with a military ID card.


----------



## Tomh

Yes, there is a military discount for the Memory Maker.  The current offer is $98, and is available through December 19, 2018.  To purchase Memory Maker at that price, go to any Walt Disney World theme park ticket window, and make certain to have your valid military identification with you.

Read all the details *HERE*


----------



## thomascaldwell1

I skimmed through the materials and may have missed it, but hopefully y'all can help. Traditionally, we have always purchased our memory maker in advance or on site under the military promotion because my father in law usually travels with us. This year it's just us and we are trying to decide if there is a less expensive option than the $169 advance purchase. Is it possible that we can just buy the CD or must we purchase memory maker first, and then the CD also? I truly can't recall. We don't ever purchase anything more than the downloadable images themselves- we never purchase prints or products with our photos on them, I just upload to Shutterfly and print from there as needed. Can anyone advise on the least expensive way to either get a CD with our pics or download them and burn my own disc? Any help you can offer would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Airship Ariadne

Not sure if I am doing something wrong, back from our trip, we purchased MM well in advance of the trip (and have bought it 4 previous times) but when I look at our photos, most still have the watermark and clicking on download gives me options to purchase the downloads or purchase MM...I see MM listed under my "Plans, Tickets, Reservations" tab, so it isn't that we forgot to buy it, or that it isn't connected to our account.  I even tried clicking the "View Photos" under the Memory Maker Purchase confirmation number, but it still has all the watermarks and the button to purchase MM...I know their website has been having issues, could it be related to that?


----------



## Tomh

Airship Ariadne said:


> Not sure if I am doing something wrong, back from our trip, we purchased MM well in advance of the trip (and have bought it 4 previous times) but when I look at our photos, most still have the watermark and clicking on download gives me options to purchase the downloads or purchase MM...I see MM listed under my "Plans, Tickets, Reservations" tab, so it isn't that we forgot to buy it, or that it isn't connected to our account.  I even tried clicking the "View Photos" under the Memory Maker Purchase confirmation number, but it still has all the watermarks and the button to purchase MM...I know their website has been having issues, could it be related to that?


I am sorry you are having such trouble.  This is the first time I have heard of that exact problem, so sadly, I don't have a quick fix for you.  I suppose it could be related to the website issues that Disney has been having. The best thing I can suggest is to contact the PhotoPass folks for some assistance.  Try giving them a call between 9:00 am and 9:00 pm at 407-560-4300.


----------



## travelingmom4

We bought MM for our upcoming trip and I'm trying to clarify something.  10 of us will have new magic bands, 2 of us will have magic bands from Jan 2017.  Should they scan their magic bands under their photos after rides in case they no longer work with that tech enabled thing (sorry for my ignorance on the name) I'd hate for the rest of us to get ride photos and they don't because their bands are a bit older.  Also, maybe we all need to scan our bands after the ride, but I'm thinking because we have MM we won't need to?


----------



## erionm

travelingmom4 said:


> We bought MM for our upcoming trip and I'm trying to clarify something.  10 of us will have new magic bands, 2 of us will have magic bands from Jan 2017.  Should they scan their magic bands under their photos after rides in case they no longer work with that tech enabled thing (sorry for my ignorance on the name) I'd hate for the rest of us to get ride photos and they don't because their bands are a bit older.  Also, maybe we all need to scan our bands after the ride, but I'm thinking because we have MM we won't need to?


Sometimes the long range readers don't work properly.  So, it's not necessarily a bad thing to scan your band/card at the photo display.  FEA, 7DMT & SDD (maybe others) don't have photo displays.


----------



## Tomh

travelingmom4 said:


> We bought MM for our upcoming trip and I'm trying to clarify something.  10 of us will have new magic bands, 2 of us will have magic bands from Jan 2017.  Should they scan their magic bands under their photos after rides in case they no longer work with that tech enabled thing (sorry for my ignorance on the name) I'd hate for the rest of us to get ride photos and they don't because their bands are a bit older.  Also, maybe we all need to scan our bands after the ride, but I'm thinking because we have MM we won't need to?


From what I have read, MB should work with the long range readers for approximately 2 years.  Your 2 old ones will be right around that age.  As the previous poster suggested, I would scan them to claim pictures where ever that is possible.  Having those two people each ride with someone that has a new MB might also be a good idea.


----------



## travelingmom4

Tomh said:


> From what I have read, MB should work with the long range readers for approximately 2 years.  Your 2 old ones will be right around that age.  As the previous poster suggested, I would scan them to claim pictures where ever that is possible.  Having those two people each ride with someone that has a new MB might also be a good idea.


 Great idea!!  Thank you!


----------



## travelingmom4

erionm said:


> Sometimes the long range readers don't work properly.  So, it's not necessarily a bad thing to scan your band/card at the photo display.  FEA, 7DMT & SDD (maybe others) don't have photo displays.


Thank you!


----------



## marij

I'm doing a memory maker share with relatives from the US.  Prior to the MDE Update this was shown under Memory Maker on the My Disney Experience plans page but it is no long indicated on the new page.  Does this mean they are no longer accepting shares, or how do I find out if it is still there?


----------



## erionm

marij said:


> I'm doing a memory maker share with relatives from the US.  Prior to the MDE Update this was shown under Memory Maker on the My Disney Experience plans page but it is no long indicated on the new page.  Does this mean they are no longer accepting shares, or how do I find out if it is still there?


On the revamped MDE website, you need to click on 'Tickets & Memory Maker' in the 'My Plans, Reservations and Tickets' section of the main page.


----------



## marij

erionm said:


> On the revamped MDE website, you need to click on 'Tickets & Memory Maker' in the 'My Plans, Reservations and Tickets' section of the main page.



I tried that but it still doesn't show.  I have the original confirmation number and the name under which the share is listed is still under friends and family but I do not have the reservation number so I cannot add it.


----------



## Buttercup2009

Tomh said:


> Every photo that is taken will expire, and be deleted from the Photopass system (thereby no longer being available for download with Memory Maker) 45 days after it is taken.  *This means that all 4 of the families need to have their trips, and have time to edit, and download their photos within 45 days of the very first photo being taken.*  Additionally, once the first photo is downloaded using Memory Maker, you can then only add new photos (meaning have photos taken at the park added to the Memory Maker) for 30 more days.  As long as you keep those time limits in mind, and work within them, it doesn't matter who buys the Memory Maker, who visits the parks first or last.



I am also doing a share in December and will be traveling December 1st - 8th. The last traveler will be taking their last picture December 21st. If I take the first picture on December 1st and dowload/activate the photos, that gives us until December 30th to add more pictures, correct? Then, the part above that I put in bold is what is confusing to me. I thought that we would have 45 days from the date each photo was taken to download them. So if I take a photo on December 1st, I have 45 days to edit and download it? If the last person takes a photo on December 21st, they have 45 days from that date to edit and download it? Or does the bolded part above mean that if you want to download all pictures at one time, it has to be within 45 days of the date of the first picture being taken, but if you want to download the pictures taken later in the month, they can be downloaded individually up to 45 days after they are taken? I hope that makes sense. Can someone please help me understand that better? Thanks!


----------



## Tomh

Buttercup2009 said:


> I am also doing a share in December and will be traveling December 1st - 8th. The last traveler will be taking their last picture December 21st. If I take the first picture on December 1st and dowload/activate the photos, that gives us until December 30th to add more pictures, correct? Then, the part above that I put in bold is what is confusing to me. I thought that we would have 45 days from the date each photo was taken to download them. So if I take a photo on December 1st, I have 45 days to edit and download it? If the last person takes a photo on December 21st, they have 45 days from that date to edit and download it? Or does the bolded part above mean that if you want to download all pictures at one time, it has to be within 45 days of the date of the first picture being taken, but if you want to download the pictures taken later in the month, they can be downloaded individually up to 45 days after they are taken? I hope that makes sense. Can someone please help me understand that better? Thanks!




1)  Yes, you have 30 days from the day that you make your first download to add more photos.

2)  The part in bold was largely referring to downloading everything in one bunch.  It has been my experience that when you start making single photo downloads, the "My Downloads" gets unmanageable, and becomes horribly slow.  For that reason, I always download everything in one group.  You can, however, edit, and download each individual photo up to it's 45 day expiration date.


----------



## Duck143

With an AP, how many days after your AP expires do you get to download your pics before they disappear?  One of our trips will end on the last day before the AP's expire.


----------



## erionm

Duck143 said:


> With an AP, how many days after your AP expires do you get to download your pics before they disappear?  One of our trips will end on the last day before the AP's expire.


As long as the pictures were taken while the AP is valid, you will have one year from the date captured to download.


----------



## Tomh

Duck143 said:


> With an AP, how many days after your AP expires do you get to download your pics before they disappear?  One of our trips will end on the last day before the AP's expire.



I have heard two different numbers.  The first I have heard is one year from the date the pictures were taken.  However, I have also heard one year, and 30 days from the date the picture was taken.

I can tell you that when I upgraded to an AP this past August, the photos I had taken in August 2017 reappeared in my account, and stayed there until September of this year.  With that in mind, I will tell you at least a year, and I would suspect a year and 30 days.


----------



## erionm

Tomh said:


> I have heard two different numbers.  The first I have heard is one year from the date the pictures were taken.  However, I have also heard one year, and 30 days from the date the picture was taken.


All of our photos taken yesterday don't expire until 11/22/2019 (so year + 30 days).  The extended expiration date appeared at the same time as the 13 month AP promotion for the MKs 45th.  I'm surprised Disney hasn't reverted the photo expiration back to a year by now.


----------



## Duck143

erionm said:


> All of our photos taken yesterday don't expire until 11/22/2019 (so year + 30 days).  The extended expiration date appeared at the same time as the 13 month AP promotion for the MKs 45th.  I'm surprised Disney hasn't reverted the photo expiration back to a year by now.


Thank you!   I remember reading a year, but wasn't sure if it was the year the AP was active.  It would have been quite a rush to get the photos downloaded within a couple days of returning after a trip.  I like to edit them too using the borders and stickers.  It's a cumbersome website to work with, so I'm glad there's plenty of time to use it.


----------



## Tomh

erionm said:


> All of our photos taken yesterday don't expire until 11/22/2019 (so year + 30 days).  The extended expiration date appeared at the same time as the 13 month AP promotion for the MKs 45th.  I'm surprised Disney hasn't reverted the photo expiration back to a year by now.


Thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## mi*vida*loca

I've been trying to purchase this online but everytime I hit next on the Memory Maker page it says my cart is empty. I don't know how to get it in my cart?? Should I just call to purchase?


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Nevermind. I logged out, went back to the MM page, hit next and went into my cart. Then I logged back in and it let me purchase.


----------



## Tomh

mi*vida*loca said:


> Nevermind. I logged out, went back to the MM page, hit next and went into my cart. Then I logged back in and it let me purchase.


Glad it worked out for you.  I probably would have suggested just calling to make the purchase.


----------



## tlmadden73

Question on using the Memory Maker that comes with an AP. (First time AP .. starting with the trip in two weeks). 
When I've gotten MM in the past, I've shared it with other families that were traveling at the same time. Despite being in separate parks, and even going on different days, I (as the one who purchased it) was able to see their photos and download them for them after the trip. It was a great way to do so some cost sharing. 

Since the MM is good all year long, I assume, just like I did on my last trip, I am able to download photos for anyone in my friends/family list that happens to got to WDW over the next year - EVEN if I am not there? 
My sister in-law's family is going in January and I think it would be nice to grab their Photo Pass photos for them. 

I just wonder if the new MDE has changed that any. Because I used to be able to see ALL plans for my friends and family in MDE until this recent update. (Like I could see all of my cousin's plans for their upcoming trip). After the update, I couldn't until she added me as a guest on an ADR that we are going together. Only after that could  I  see plans of people in my friends and family list. 

So now I am wondering if I will be able to see/download friends/family photo pass photos (like I used to back in 2017) if they aren't on the same trip as me .. if we don't share any plans (FP or ADR).


----------



## amy91teddy17

Hi,
We are attending the Christmas party at magic kingdom this year. Do they usually have photopass photographers here or any exclusive magic shots?
 I know they haven’t officially started the parties yet but just wondering if they did any of this last year?
Thank you!
Amy xXx


----------



## Tomh

amy91teddy17 said:


> Hi,
> We are attending the Christmas party at magic kingdom this year. Do they usually have photopass photographers here or any exclusive magic shots?
> I know they haven’t officially started the parties yet but just wondering if they did any of this last year?
> Thank you!
> Amy xXx


On November 15th last year, Disney Parks Blog announced the Magic Shots that would be available to park guests during the 2017 Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party events.  I would expect that a similar list will be released probably around the same time this coming November for the 2018 parties.


----------



## erionm

tlmadden73 said:


> So now I am wondering if I will be able to see/download friends/family photo pass photos (like I used to back in 2017) if they aren't on the same trip as me .. if we don't share any plans (FP or ADR).


You will be able to see/download all pictures/videos for any of your connected friends even if you don't share plans (you don't even need to be at WDW).  The only requirement is that from *their* Family & Friends list, they must allow you to see their PhotoPass pictures.

If they are people that you manage the MDE profiles for, then there are no settings in MDE that need to be changed.  If you manage a profile, you will always see their photos.


----------



## tlmadden73

erionm said:


> You will be able to see/download all pictures/videos for any of your connected friends even if you don't share plans (you don't even need to be at WDW).  The only requirement is that from *their* Family & Friends list, they must allow you to see their PhotoPass pictures.
> 
> If they are people that you manage the MDE profiles for, then there are no settings in MDE that need to be changed.  If you manage a profile, you will always see their photos.


Thanks.

What a great perk of the AP then .. Memory Maker for not only me but my two sets of family going this year too. 

So far .. no buyers remorse on the AP. Heh.


----------



## Tomh

tlmadden73 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What a great perk of the AP then .. Memory Maker for not only me but my two sets of family going this year too.
> 
> So far .. no buyers remorse on the AP. Heh.


Yup.  Last summer my wife and I, our son, our adult daughter, and my uncle with his wife all got photopass photos, and we got them all with our AP / Memory Maker.  It is quite a nice perk.  Between that, and the free parking (which is a fantastic savings for offsite guests) the extra cost of the AP as opposed to just a 10 day ticket was already justified.  Throw in the 20% merchandise discount, and 10% at Table Service, and then factor in the fact that we will be able to use it again next summer, and I am quite happy I bought mine.


----------



## orlandonewstarts

Getting a bit nervous and been told 2 different things now.  Coming to DIS the experts 

We are just upgrading to an annual pass.  Does the annual pass photo perk work exactly as the Memory Maker we normally purchase?  All the photos and I can save the digital copies or print the photos from home?  Or as a coworker just told me is the annual pass per - you have to buy each picture from WDW and can't print them at home.  She keeps telling me I still need to by the Memory Maker.  Now I am nervous I have goofed up and we leave in 16 days.  Please help this confused mom!


----------



## CarolynFH

orlandonewstarts said:


> Getting a bit nervous and been told 2 different things now.  Coming to DIS the experts
> 
> We are just upgrading to an annual pass.  Does the annual pass photo perk work exactly as the Memory Maker we normally purchase?  All the photos and I can save the digital copies or print the photos from home?  Or as a coworker just told me is the annual pass per - you have to buy each picture from WDW and can't print them at home.  She keeps telling me I still need to by the Memory Maker.  Now I am nervous I have goofed up and we leave in 16 days.  Please help this confused mom!



AP PhotoPass works just like MM — only better, because the photos don’t expire 45 days after being taken! Each photo will stay in your account until 1 year + 30 days after it’s taken (unless you delete it yourself).

So you do not need to buy MM!


----------



## Tomh

orlandonewstarts said:


> Getting a bit nervous and been told 2 different things now.  Coming to DIS the experts
> 
> We are just upgrading to an annual pass.  Does the annual pass photo perk work exactly as the Memory Maker we normally purchase?  All the photos and I can save the digital copies or print the photos from home?  Or as a coworker just told me is the annual pass per - you have to buy each picture from WDW and can't print them at home.  She keeps telling me I still need to by the Memory Maker.  Now I am nervous I have goofed up and we leave in 16 days.  Please help this confused mom!


She is absolutely wrong.

I upgraded to an Annual Pass this past August.  All of my photos from last August magically showed back up in my account, as well as all of the photos I had taken this year, and I was able to download them all, and edit them all.  That is exactly how it works, no need to buy Memory Maker separately.


----------



## PinMan

Tomh said:


> 1. In MDE, go to friends and family, then next to her name, click on update.  Make certain that the box next to My Disney PhotoPass Photos is filled in green.  Log into her MDE and do the same for your name.  Also, under My Disney Experience, under Photography, click on My Photos.  There, under Want to share photos with others make sure to put a check mark next to Include photos shared by Family and Friends.
> 
> 2. I believe there is, however at the moment, I don't have an active photopass / memory maker to verify with, but I believe if you view your photos, click on the photo you want to delete, and when it pops up, there should be the word delete and a trash can icon on the lower right corner that you can click on to remove it.




Well we’re back from our trip and most pictures went on my daughters photo pass but around 6-8 didn’t for some reason . My question to you do you know what my next step should be? Who to call ? Any information would be greatly appreciated , thanks


----------



## pens4821

PinMan said:


> Well we’re back from our trip and most pictures went on my daughters photo pass but around 6-8 didn’t for some reason . My question to you do you know what my next step should be? Who to call ? Any information would be greatly appreciated , thanks



https://mydisneyphotopass.disney.go.com/help-and-support/lost-media

We had good luck getting our few that were lost back a couple years ago.  We put what we were wearing, and pretty close to the time we would've been there.


----------



## CarolynFH

pens4821 said:


> https://mydisneyphotopass.disney.go.com/help-and-support/lost-media
> 
> We had good luck getting our few that were lost back a couple years ago.  We put what we were wearing, and pretty close to the time we would've been there.



I too have had very good results with them finding lost photos using this form.


----------



## PinMan

CarolynFH said:


> I too have had very good results with them finding lost photos using this form.


I have the pictures on my Disney app., Disney experience,  But their protected , they didn’t go to her account where she has access threw her photo pass that she paid for . On mine I’d have to buy them , we were linked together and stayed together in a dvc 2 bedroom, my wife and I , my daughter, her husband and 2 granddaughters . Most of the pictures went to her account regardless who’s magic band was scanned. All four of them have a annual pass , me and the wife didn’t, there are some pictures I would like .Who would you put a call into ?


----------



## CarolynFH

PinMan said:


> I have the pictures on my Disney app., Disney experience,  But their protected , they didn’t go to her account where she has access threw her photo pass that she paid for . On mine I’d have to buy them , we were linked together and stayed together in a dvc 2 bedroom, my wife and I , my daughter, her husband and 2 granddaughters . Most of the pictures went to her account regardless who’s magic band was scanned. All four of them have a annual pass , me and the wife didn’t, there are some pictures I would like .Who would you put a call into ?



She should probably fill out that form because the photos are missing from her account. That happened to me once — photos of DS & DGD appeared in his account but not mine (I had the MM entitlement). I used that online form to report that the photos were missing, and in a day or two they appeared in my account.


----------



## Tomh

PinMan said:


> Well we’re back from our trip and most pictures went on my daughters photo pass but around 6-8 didn’t for some reason . My question to you do you know what my next step should be? Who to call ? Any information would be greatly appreciated , thanks


pens4821 gave you the perfect answer.  Have your daughter fill out that form, and you should be good to go.


----------



## Woodmnky

I'm sure that this has been asked before, but I cannot figure out how to search the thread. We are going the last week of my AP. Do I still have 365 days to download the Photopass photos after the date they are taken or do I need to have them downloaded before my AP expires on the last day of our trip? Or if there is another magical number of days in this situation, please let me know as I don't want to lose the photos, but I also don't really want to rush into downloading them all while in the parks.
Thank you for the help.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Woodmnky said:


> I'm sure that this has been asked before, but I cannot figure out how to search the thread. We are going the last week of my AP. Do I still have 365 days to download the Photopass photos after the date they are taken or do I need to have them downloaded before my AP expires on the last day of our trip? Or if there is another magical number of days in this situation, please let me know as I don't want to lose the photos, but I also don't really want to rush into downloading them all while in the parks.
> Thank you for the help.


From the first post of this thread:
Each photo you have taken will stay on the PhotoPass server for 45 days from the day it is taken.


----------



## CarolynFH

Woodmnky said:


> I'm sure that this has been asked before, but I cannot figure out how to search the thread. We are going the last week of my AP. Do I still have 365 days to download the Photopass photos after the date they are taken or do I need to have them downloaded before my AP expires on the last day of our trip? Or if there is another magical number of days in this situation, please let me know as I don't want to lose the photos, but I also don't really want to rush into downloading them all while in the parks.
> Thank you for the help.



Our APs expired in April.  All our photos remained until they were one year and 30 days old, even when that time came after our APs expired.


----------



## Woodmnky

hiroMYhero said:


> From the first post of this thread:
> Each photo you have taken will stay on the PhotoPass server for 45 days from the day it is taken.


Also from the first post: For those whom have the Memory Maker as part of an Annual Pass, things work just a bit differently. You will be able to continue downloading your photos until they expire and are removed from the server just like with the normal Memory Maker. However, there are two important differences: First off, your first download doesn't start a 30 day timer for adding more photos. You can download as often as you like, and you can continue to add photos through the last day that your Annual Pass is valid for admission. The second difference is that your photos will not expire in 45 days, instead they expire in 365 days. That means that you have one full year to download any photos you have taken.


I'm just trying to confirm that photos do not need to be downloaded before my AP expires and that all photos taken before my AP expires will still be eligible for free download for the next 365 days.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Woodmnky said:


> Also from the first post: For those whom have the Memory Maker as part of an Annual Pass, things work just a bit differently. You will be able to continue downloading your photos until they expire and are removed from the server just like with the normal Memory Maker. However, there are two important differences: First off, your first download doesn't start a 30 day timer for adding more photos. You can download as often as you like, and you can continue to add photos through the last day that your Annual Pass is valid for admission. The second difference is that your photos will not expire in 45 days, instead they expire in 365 days. That means that you have one full year to download any photos you have taken.
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to confirm that photos do not need to be downloaded before my AP expires and that all photos taken before my AP expires will still be eligible for free download for the next 365 days.


The last photos that you take won’t remain for 365 days. They should remain for 45 days after the date they were taken.

PhotoPass is a third-party entity and they recently made staffing cutbacks. Timelines should still be the same so you’ll be able to download within the 45 days after your AP expires. But, the PP stated it was only 30 days after expiration.


----------



## CarolynFH

Woodmnky said:


> Also from the first post: For those whom have the Memory Maker as part of an Annual Pass, things work just a bit differently. You will be able to continue downloading your photos until they expire and are removed from the server just like with the normal Memory Maker. However, there are two important differences: First off, your first download doesn't start a 30 day timer for adding more photos. You can download as often as you like, and you can continue to add photos through the last day that your Annual Pass is valid for admission. The second difference is that your photos will not expire in 45 days, instead they expire in 365 days. That means that you have one full year to download any photos you have taken.
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to confirm that photos do not need to be downloaded before my AP expires and that all photos taken before my AP expires will still be eligible for free download for the next 365 days.





hiroMYhero said:


> The last photos that you take won’t remain for 365 days. They should remain for 45 days after the date they were taken.
> 
> PhotoPass is a third-party entity and they recently made staffing cutbacks. Timelines should still be the same so you’ll be able to download within the 45 days after your AP expires. But, the PP stated it was only 30 days after expiration.



We didn’t have any photos taken on or near the expiration of our APs (last trip was in February and APs expired end of April), but after our APs expired I looked at our photos several times, and each one was labeled with an expiration date that was one year plus 30 days from when it was taken. For example, photos taken in August 2017 were available for download until September 2018.


----------



## hiroMYhero

CarolynFH said:


> We didn’t have any photos taken on or near the expiration of our APs (last trip was in February and APs expired end of April), but after our APs expired I looked at our photos several times, and each one was labeled with an expiration date that was one year plus 30 days from when it was taken. For example, photos taken in August 2017 were available for download until September 2018.


Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Tomh

hiroMYhero said:


> From the first post of this thread:
> Each photo you have taken will stay on the PhotoPass server for 45 days from the day it is taken.



I do not believe this to be the case with a Memory Maker that is part of an Annual Pass.



CarolynFH said:


> Our APs expired in April.  All our photos remained until they were one year and 30 days old, even when that time came after our APs expired.



Thank you for this post.  I have heard this now from multiple sources, and believe that this is the way the system works.



Woodmnky said:


> Also from the first post: For those whom have the Memory Maker as part of an Annual Pass, things work just a bit differently. You will be able to continue downloading your photos until they expire and are removed from the server just like with the normal Memory Maker. However, there are two important differences: First off, your first download doesn't start a 30 day timer for adding more photos. You can download as often as you like, and you can continue to add photos through the last day that your Annual Pass is valid for admission. The second difference is that your photos will not expire in 45 days, instead they expire in 365 days. That means that you have one full year to download any photos you have taken.
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to confirm that photos do not need to be downloaded before my AP expires and that all photos taken before my AP expires will still be eligible for free download for the next 365 days.



I believe that one year, plus 30 days is what you will get.  While I personally have not had an expired AP, I have read multiple first hand accounts of the one year and 30 day expiration.  In addition, when I upgraded to an AP in August of 2018, photos that I had taken back in August of 2017, reappeared in my PhotoPass account, and were there, and available for me to download until September, one year and 30 days after they were taken.



hiroMYhero said:


> The last photos that you take won’t remain for 365 days. They should remain for 45 days after the date they were taken.
> 
> PhotoPass is a third-party entity and they recently made staffing cutbacks. Timelines should still be the same so you’ll be able to download within the 45 days after your AP expires. But, the PP stated it was only 30 days after expiration.



I don't believe this to be the case.  I believe that all photos taken with the AP will live for one year plus 30 days, which is what CaolynFH gave a first hand accounting of above.


----------



## ericar

How many Photopass Studios are there in WDW and do you need appointments to get pictures taken?


----------



## erionm

ericar said:


> How many Photopass Studios are there in WDW and do you need appointments to get pictures taken?


The only PhotoPass Studio that I'm aware of is at Disney Springs and (AFAIK) they don't offer reservations.


----------



## GOOFY D

Is there anyway to have the most recent photos show first (i.e. sort) when opening MDE on a computer?   It seems all of the current photos are last so you have to wait for all photos to load before seeing most current.  And I cannot find a way to sort by date to make them first.


----------



## caligirl stuck in va

Photopass Purchase questions!  I have been trying for the past two days to purchase Adv Purch Memory Maker. I can select the item and it shows selected on screen, but when I click Next it tells me my cart is empty.  Question 1: how else can i attempt to purchase? Question 2: IF i can't get an Adv Purch to go through (I cannot get a regular purchase to work either), at what point can I purchase the regular MM and have it include all of my trip photos?  Our first day in the parks is Sun Nov 18 - wanted to use Photopass Studio at DS on Sat Nov 17....


----------



## erionm

caligirl stuck in va said:


> Photopass Purchase questions!  I have been trying for the past two days to purchase Adv Purch Memory Maker. I can select the item and it shows selected on screen, but when I click Next it tells me my cart is empty.  Question 1: how else can i attempt to purchase? Question 2: IF i can't get an Adv Purch to go through (I cannot get a regular purchase to work either), at what point can I purchase the regular MM and have it include all of my trip photos?  Our first day in the parks is Sun Nov 18 - wanted to use Photopass Studio at DS on Sat Nov 17....


Try logging off before adding it to your cart.  When you click check-out, it should prompt you to sign in.  If that doesn't work, you might be able to purchase by phone by calling Disney.

There is no waiting period if you purchase at full price ($199).  You will have access to any unexpired photo that's already linked to your photopass account as well as any new photos taken.


----------



## Tomh

caligirl stuck in va said:


> Photopass Purchase questions!  I have been trying for the past two days to purchase Adv Purch Memory Maker. I can select the item and it shows selected on screen, but when I click Next it tells me my cart is empty.  Question 1: how else can i attempt to purchase? Question 2: IF i can't get an Adv Purch to go through (I cannot get a regular purchase to work either), at what point can I purchase the regular MM and have it include all of my trip photos?  Our first day in the parks is Sun Nov 18 - wanted to use Photopass Studio at DS on Sat Nov 17....


Phone may be your best bet for making the purchase.  The Disney website is . . . challenging at times, and downright impossible at others.

When you purchase the regular (full price) Memory Maker, it is active immediately, so any photo you have taken from that point on will be included, as well as any photo that is in your PhotoPass account at the time (photos stay in your account for 45 days) of the purchase.

When you buy Memory Maker at the Advance price, it won't work for 3 days, so if you were to purchase Memory Maker Advance Purchase today (November 14) you would still be able to use it on Saturday the 17th.  If you wait until Tomorrow (November the 15th) then you would not get photos taken on Saturday the 17th.  In that case, you would have to buy the regular, full price Memory Maker.


----------



## Cais

hiroMYhero said:


> The last photos that you take won’t remain for 365 days. They should remain for 45 days after the date they were taken.
> 
> PhotoPass is a third-party entity and they recently made staffing cutbacks. Timelines should still be the same so you’ll be able to download within the 45 days after your AP expires. But, the PP stated it was only 30 days after expiration.


PhotoPass is not a third party entity. You might have it confused with Amazing Pictures which does photos for Universal and the “face in face” photos at the imagination pavilion, tattooine traders et al.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but if not, here it is. If it has, then here it is again. 

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2018...ce-human-photopass-at-indoor-character-meets/


----------



## hiroMYhero

Cais said:


> PhotoPass is not a third party entity. You might have it confused with Amazing Pictures which does photos for Universal and the “face in face” photos at the imagination pavilion, tattooine traders et al.


They are considered third-Party. Not covered by any union and easily changed out to an automated service.


----------



## Tomh

Dan Murphy said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet, but if not, here it is. If it has, then here it is again.
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2018...ce-human-photopass-at-indoor-character-meets/


Not a fan of this.  Hopefully, guest reaction will be bad enough for them to reconsider this change.


----------



## mom2rtk

Tomh said:


> Not a fan of this.  Hopefully, guest reaction will be bad enough for them to reconsider this change.


They tried to take PP out of BBB a couple years ago and changed course, I assumed because of strong guest reaction.


----------



## Cais

hiroMYhero said:


> They are considered third-Party. Not covered by any union and easily changed out to an automated service.


That’s incorrect. While it is true they are non-union cast members, they are not Operating Participants. 

Unless you consider Guest Relations cast members third party as well? As they are under the same status.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Cais said:


> That’s incorrect. While it is true they are non-union cast members, they are not Operating Participants.
> 
> Unless you consider Guest Relations cast members third party as well? As they are under the same status.


Thanks! Entertainment believes DPI to be third-Party in that entertainment CMs have taken matters to Burbank’s HR to stick up for DPI who have been mistreated in WDW.

I guess it doesn’t matter as automation is set for Summer ‘19.


----------



## rteetz

It appears this will begin 11/26 and be at 9 indoor photo locations. There will still be over 100 regular photopass photographers out and about. The automated systems will take photos throughout the entire experience. Universal also does this already at some of their photo locations.


----------



## Wayland10

I had been planning to get Memory Maker for my trip next summer, but if they're removing the human photographers, maybe not. Has anyone had the mini portrait sessions? If rather have 10 great shots than 100 mediocre or awful machine taken shots, and it's not like I don't have a camera for the character meets! Honestly haven't been too impressed by some of the Photopass pics in the past.


----------



## Alison S

Can anyone help me figure out how to get the one day memory maker?  I'm following the instructions on the first page of this thread but it isn't showing up anywhere.  I've added a few photos from that day to my cart hoping it would make it show up, but still nothing.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Alison S said:


> Can anyone help me figure out how to get the one day memory maker?  I'm following the instructions on the first page of this thread but it isn't showing up anywhere.  I've added a few photos from that day to my cart hoping it would make it show up, but still nothing.


Using your phone app, rather than add photos to your Cart, Select one photo and click on Purchase/Buy. The option to purchase 1-day Memory Maker appears. If you have Pop-ups blocked in Safari, the window may not show up. Just make sure Pop-ups aren’t blocked.


----------



## Tomh

Wayland10 said:


> I had been planning to get Memory Maker for my trip next summer, but if they're removing the human photographers, maybe not. Has anyone had the mini portrait sessions? If rather have 10 great shots than 100 mediocre or awful machine taken shots, and it's not like I don't have a camera for the character meets! Honestly haven't been too impressed by some of the Photopass pics in the past.


Do keep in mind that the machine taken photos will ONLY be at character meet and greets.  Photopass Photographers will still be at many locations throughout the parks taking photos.


----------



## Alison S

hiroMYhero said:


> Using your phone app, rather than add photos to your Cart, Select one photo and click on Purchase/Buy. The option to purchase 1-day Memory Maker appears. If you have Pop-ups blocked in Safari, the window may not show up. Just make sure Pop-ups aren’t blocked.



Thank you!  Hopefully I can actually get into the app to do this, lol.


----------



## Ninja Mom

Tomh said:


> Do keep in mind that the machine taken photos will ONLY be at character meet and greets.  Photopass Photographers will still be at many locations throughout the parks taking photos.



From a quality perspective live Photopass photographers are needed MOST at the Character meet and greets. 

Sure a machine can randomly fire the shutter but a live person taking the pictures can A) recognized a moment when it's happening and capture it and  B) arrange people suitably for a better picture.

This is a terrible idea. If you think so please contact Guest Relations and send them an email letting them know. Here is the link:

wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com 

~NM


----------



## Tomh

Ninja Mom said:


> From a quality perspective live Photopass photographers are needed MOST at the Character meet and greets.
> 
> Sure a machine can randomly fire the shutter but a live person taking the pictures can A) recognized a moment when it's happening and capture it and  B) arrange people suitably for a better picture.
> 
> This is a terrible idea. If you think so please contact Guest Relations and send them an email letting them know. Here is the link:
> 
> wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com
> 
> ~NM


I was merely making certain that the person whom originally posted was aware that it was not ALL PhotoPass Photographers that were being replaced by machines, as that was how their post sounded.  I am not a big fan of this change, but then again, I don't go to the meet and greets very often either.  For those who primarily have photos taken around the parks, this will not affect them.


----------



## Tomh

Alison S said:


> Thank you!  Hopefully I can actually get into the app to do this, lol.


Now that is an all together different problem, and one that we likely can't help too much with   Good luck!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Here is a link to a post regarding the automated from FoxC63 who has a great Magic Shots thread going.


https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/page-20#post-59964152

Maybe the 'lots of shots' will be redeeming.

_Multiple cameras will capture numerous memorable moments during a character interaction, allowing guests to choose from a wider variety of character photos. _


----------



## crewsn

Dan Murphy said:


> Here is a link to a post regarding the automated from FoxC63 who has a great Magic Shots thread going.
> 
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/page-20#post-59964152
> 
> Maybe the 'lots of shots' will be redeeming.
> 
> _Multiple cameras will capture numerous memorable moments during a character interaction, allowing guests to choose from a wider variety of character photos. _




If the camera could zoom in and be smarter then a human maybe.  Though I find that doubtful.  We go very soon and Tinkerbell is always a must for us.  I have every year tracked my kids growth through them wearing matching tshirts and a posing with Tink in the middle of them.  To ensure I get this shot now I am bringing my own camera.

However I will let others know how it goes with photopass here.  

I plan to tell my kids to try and face towards the big green box when talking not with their backs to it.  Hopefully this helps some as well.  (My kids are 8 and 5 and will get this.  Younger kids won't or those not realizing the first time how its done won't either)


----------



## crewsn

I have another question on photopass though.

I am leading a share.  I have led them before and had no issue connecting multiple friends/family.  With this new system a lot of the times people are not showing up to be able to connect them after the main organizer of the party is added to the group.  It completely seems to stop allowing you to add members at a certain point too.

Is there a cap now on how many friends and family you can have?  Curious if anyone has noticed this or is having the same issue.

I was thinking at first the person had their settings to not share their list, but we checked that that was not the case.


----------



## mom2rtk

crewsn said:


> If the camera could zoom in and be smarter then a human maybe.  Though I find that doubtful.  We go very soon and Tinkerbell is always a must for us.  I have every year tracked my kids growth through them wearing matching tshirts and a posing with Tink in the middle of them.  To ensure I get this shot now I am bringing my own camera.
> 
> However I will let others know how it goes with photopass here.
> 
> I plan to tell my kids to try and face towards the big green box when talking not with their backs to it.  Hopefully this helps some as well.  (My kids are 8 and 5 and will get this.  Younger kids won't or those not realizing the first time how its done won't either)


The camera would also have to be able to move around to adjust the angle as people move about. And anticipate the moment of a hug.  I hold out zero hope for this system. Sure some will get a decent staged "everyone line up and smile" shot, but all those magical interaction shots will be a thing of the past.


----------



## Tomh

crewsn said:


> I have another question on photopass though.
> 
> I am leading a share.  I have led them before and had no issue connecting multiple friends/family.  With this new system a lot of the times people are not showing up to be able to connect them after the main organizer of the party is added to the group.  It completely seems to stop allowing you to add members at a certain point too.
> 
> Is there a cap now on how many friends and family you can have?  Curious if anyone has noticed this or is having the same issue.
> 
> I was thinking at first the person had their settings to not share their list, but we checked that that was not the case.


The Friends and Family feature of the Memory Maker is a fantastic way for many members of the same family to make memories together.  While common sense dictates that there probably is some kind of limit on how many family members would reasonably be travelling together, I am not aware of anyone ever running into a limit in the system.

MDE is, has been, and likely will continue to be a finicky system.  I have run into issues with my fifteen year old son, where we have requested each other and accepted many many times, and still are not connected.  We have gone through guest services, and still are not connected.  With that in mind, my thought is that what you are experiencing is not any kind of hard limit (well, unless there are 50 members in your family, then maybe it is) but rather just MDE being finicky.  If the part of the family in question is staying onsite, try looking them up via resort reservation number.  If they are not, then try manually entering their information and sending them a request via email.  If that doesn't work, then you can have them send the request to you.

When I connected to my uncle and aunt for our trip this past August, I connected to him with no problem, but connecting with her took several different attempts.  If all else fails, you can call technical support at 1 (407) 939 4357, and they may be able to assist you in connecting to your stray family members.


----------



## Kristin0713

I tried to find this answer all over the board and on Disney, sorry if I’m missing it! How do I buy “photo download” for just a few photos? The only options I can find in MDE are the one day and full memory maker. I was planning on getting just a few and I’ll be so upset if I can’t.


----------



## Tomh

Kristin0713 said:


> I tried to find this answer all over the board and on Disney, sorry if I’m missing it! How do I buy “photo download” for just a few photos? The only options I can find in MDE are the one day and full memory maker. I was planning on getting just a few and I’ll be so upset if I can’t.


Once you have the photo taken, you can tap on the photo (or click if on a computer) to view it, and you should then be able to get to the option to purchase just the one photo.


----------



## Kristin0713

Tomh said:


> Once you have the photo taken, you can tap on the photo (or click if on a computer) to view it, and you should then be able to get to the option to purchase just the one photo.


I have all the pictures, but when I click on them individually it only gives me the option to buy the one-day of the full memory maker.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Kristin0713 said:


> I have all the pictures, but when I click on them individually it only gives me the option to buy the one-day of the full memory maker.


Try purchasing through the PhotoPass website and not your MDX account. The app only gives those options.


----------



## Tomh

hiroMYhero said:


> Try purchasing through the PhotoPass website and not your MDX account. The app only gives those options.


Ohh, I did not know that.  Always something new to discover!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tomh said:


> Ohh, I did not know that.  Always something new to discover!


I was surprised the first time, too!

I had to check my DL photos to see the non-MaxPass photos have the $14.99 PhotoPass purchase option. 

MDX is linked with Memory Maker so they don’t include the PhotoPass purchase option. Either weird or intentional.


----------



## js

I will have an AP when we arrive in January. I have the voucher and have made my FPs with them.
I will be going to MK GS the day we arrive so they can activate my APs so we don't have to deal with it on our park day.

How will MDE know that I will have PhotoPass? Do I have to link something to activate PhotoPass? 

Thank you very much!


----------



## erionm

js said:


> How will MDE know that I will have PhotoPass? Do I have to link something to activate PhotoPass?


It's automatic based on having an active eligible pass (Gold or higher) linked to MDE.


----------



## Tomh

js said:


> I will have an AP when we arrive in January. I have the voucher and have made my FPs with them.
> I will be going to MK GS the day we arrive so they can activate my APs so we don't have to deal with it on our park day.
> 
> How will MDE know that I will have PhotoPass? Do I have to link something to activate PhotoPass?
> 
> Thank you very much!


It will be automatic.  In addition, any photos you have in your PhotoPass account when you activate will be included, and any photos that you have had taken during the last year and 30 days will magically reappear in your account.


----------



## IluvMGM

Sorry, if this has been asked before. I just purchased Memory Maker for our trip. It shows that it is "assigned" to me. I did check that it can be shared with friends and family. So will this be linked to my boyfriend's magic band as well automatically or do I need to do something else? It doesn't look like it can be "assigned" to both of us. In other words, if his magic band is scanned will the pictures show up in the account?


----------



## hiroMYhero

IluvMGM said:


> Sorry, if this has been asked before. I just purchased Memory Maker for our trip. It shows that it is "assigned" to me. I did check that it can be shared with friends and family. So will this be linked to my boyfriend's magic band as well automatically or do I need to do something else? It doesn't look like it can be "assigned" to both of us. In other words, if his magic band is scanned will the pictures show up in the account?


The photos will be linked to your account when either one of you have your MBs scanned. Everything is linked to your MDX account - the MBs just provide the link to your account.


----------



## IluvMGM

hiroMYhero said:


> The photos will be linked to your account when either one of you have your MBs scanned. Everything is linked to your MDX account - the MBs just provide the link to your account.



Thank you for the quick response!


----------



## Tomh

IluvMGM said:


> Sorry, if this has been asked before. I just purchased Memory Maker for our trip. It shows that it is "assigned" to me. I did check that it can be shared with friends and family. So will this be linked to my boyfriend's magic band as well automatically or do I need to do something else? It doesn't look like it can be "assigned" to both of us. In other words, if his magic band is scanned will the pictures show up in the account?


The only thing you have to do is be certain either you manage his profile in MDE (in other words, he doesn't have his own account) OR, if he has his own MDE account, you are connected through Friends and Family, and have checked the box to share PhotoPass photos.


----------



## tlcdoula

Quick question,  I have added my sister in law and her family to my MDE as family and friends (this was a huge process with so many issues with the site but tech support got it all figured out) I have the memory maker purchased through my account.  She is in the park today and we don't arrive till Friday... when I logged in I could see her photos but it has the photo pass copy write across the pictures.  Is that ok?  will I still be able to download her photos along with mine when we get back?


----------



## erionm

tlcdoula said:


> Quick question,  I have added my sister in law and her family to my MDE as family and friends (this was a huge process with so many issues with the site but tech support got it all figured out) I have the memory maker purchased through my account.  She is in the park today and we don't arrive till Friday... when I logged in I could see her photos but it has the photo pass copy write across the pictures.  Is that ok?  will I still be able to download her photos along with mine when we get back?


Yes, you will be able to download their photos.  When you go to download the first photo, there will be an option to activate Memory Maker.  Once activated, the watermarks will be removed.


----------



## tlcdoula

erionm said:


> Yes, you will be able to download their photos.  When you go to download the first photo, there will be an option to activate Memory Maker.  Once activated, the watermarks will be removed.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Tomh

erionm said:


> Yes, you will be able to download their photos.  When you go to download the first photo, there will be an option to activate Memory Maker.  Once activated, the watermarks will be removed.


Thank you for the many great answers you have provided here!


----------



## yesmylove

At the parks now, we bought memory maker a week before we came. The pictures that we have had taken so far all have watermarks on them. We have already paid for memory maker, do l need to link something to make the water marks go away?


----------



## hiroMYhero

yesmylove said:


> At the parks now, we bought memory maker a week before we came. The pictures that we have had taken so far all have watermarks on them. We have already paid for memory maker, do l need to link something to make the water marks go away?


You see the watermarks because you haven’t downloaded a photo to activate your MM account. Once you download one, the watermarks will disappear.


----------



## yesmylove

hiroMYhero said:


> You see the watermarks because you haven’t downloaded a photo to activate your MM account. Once you download one, the watermarks will disappear.


Thank you for the help


----------



## BigThunderDave

Hello and thank you in advance for your help!

I'm a bit confused about how Photopass downloads work when it comes to annual pass upgrades and I hope someone can help.  I currently have the Weekday Select AP, activated February 1, 2018.  This pass does not include Photopass downloads.   I have photos that I'd like to download from February and July 2018 (already disappeared from MDE) and October 2018 (some of which will be disappearing tomorrow), and I expect to be in the parks and taking more photos in December 2018 and January 2019.

My understanding is that the cheapest annual pass that includes unlimited downloads is the Gold pass.  I have no need for any other benefits of the Gold Pass, but I would really like unlimited photo downloads.

1. If I pay to upgrade to the Gold Pass in a couple weeks, will my expired photos from July and October reappear?

2. What if I don't upgrade now, but just wait to upgrade until February 1st when my pass is expiring, and then renew it as a Gold pass?

3. I paid $88 to download 8 photos back in February.  Can that $88 be used toward the cost of my AP upgrade?

4. If I decide not to upgrade my annual pass, is it possible to time a 3-Day Advanced Memory Maker purchase to cover my December (6th through 13th) and January (14th through 31st) photos?  What about my October photos (11th through 17th), perhaps by purchasing the 15-day extension?

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Tomh

BigThunderDave said:


> Hello and thank you in advance for your help!
> 
> I'm a bit confused about how Photopass downloads work when it comes to annual pass upgrades and I hope someone can help.  I currently have the Weekday Select AP, activated February 1, 2018.  This pass does not include Photopass downloads.   I have photos that I'd like to download from February and July 2018 (already disappeared from MDE) and October 2018 (some of which will be disappearing tomorrow), and I expect to be in the parks and taking more photos in December 2018 and January 2019.
> 
> My understanding is that the cheapest annual pass that includes unlimited downloads is the Gold pass.  I have no need for any other benefits of the Gold Pass, but I would really like unlimited photo downloads.
> 
> 1. If I pay to upgrade to the Gold Pass in a couple weeks, will my expired photos from July and October reappear?
> 
> 2. What if I don't upgrade now, but just wait to upgrade until February 1st when my pass is expiring, and then renew it as a Gold pass?
> 
> 3. I paid $88 to download 8 photos back in February.  Can that $88 be used toward the cost of my AP upgrade?
> 
> 4. If I decide not to upgrade my annual pass, is it possible to time a 3-Day Advanced Memory Maker purchase to cover my December (6th through 13th) and January (14th through 31st) photos?  What about my October photos (11th through 17th), perhaps by purchasing the 15-day extension?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.


1.  When you upgrade, any photos taken within the last year+30 days will reappear in your account.  The July 2018 photos would appear, and remain in your account until August 2019.  The October photos will appear, and remain until November 2019.

2.  Same as 1.  As long as you purchase the pass with Memory Maker prior to August of 2019, your photos will show up.  I purchased my first AP this past August, and all of my photos from my trip in August of 2017 reappeared in my account, and stayed there until September of 2018.

3.  I do not believe so, but of course, it can't hurt to ask when you are upgrading.

4.  The October photos were already taken.  An Advance Purchase Memory Maker will not include any photo taken prior to 3 days after purchase, so there is no way to have that cover your October photos.  However, you should have no problem covering your December, and January photos with it.  The Photos you have taken on December 6th should expire on the 20th of January.  You could edit, and download them just before you start your January trip.  That would start the 30 day countdown timer for adding new photos, but since your January trip is only 7 days long, you will have no problem there.  You would then have until your January photos expire (beginning 45 days after the 11th) to edit and download them.

I personally took advantage of the discounts on merchandise, dining, and the free parking this past summer, and found those to be more valuable to me than the Memory Maker.


----------



## stal

Hello, I am in the middle of my trip and there is a button to click saying activate under each photo. Should I press it now or wait until after I get home?


----------



## erionm

stal said:


> Hello, I am in the middle of my trip and there is a button to click saying activate under each photo. Should I press it now or wait until after I get home?


It's up to you.  If you want to download some photos now without the watermark, activate it now.  Once you click activate, your 30 day download window will start.


----------



## stal

Okay, that’s! 


erionm said:


> It's up to you.  If you want to download some photos now without the watermark, activate it now.  Once you click activate, your 30 day download window will start.




Okay thanks! But I can activate when I get home and I’ll still be able to get all the photos?


----------



## erionm

stal said:


> But I can activate when I get home and I’ll still be able to get all the photos?


Once you activate, you will be able to download any unexpired photo linked to your PhotoPass account.  The normal photo expiration period is 45 days from the date taken.


----------



## Tomh

stal said:


> Okay, that’s!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks! But I can activate when I get home and I’ll still be able to get all the photos?


You only need to activate when you are ready to download photos.  If you don't want to download photos right now, during your trip, then it is perfectly fine to wait until you are home to activate.


----------



## TLPL

erionm said:


> It's up to you.  If you want to download some photos now without the watermark, activate it now.  Once you click activate, your 30 day download window will start.


Wait...The 30 day window is for downloads? I thought it is 30 days worth of taking pictures.  Can someone clarify?


----------



## hiroMYhero

TLPL said:


> Wait...The 30 day window is for downloads? I thought it is 30 days worth of taking pictures.  Can someone clarify?


From the 1st post of this thread:
“Each photo you have taken will stay on the PhotoPass server for 45 days from the day it is taken. This means you need to finish your editing, and download your photos within 45 days of having them taken.”


----------



## TLPL

hiroMYhero said:


> From the 1st post of this thread:
> “Each photo you have taken will stay on the PhotoPass server for 45 days from the day it is taken. This means you need to finish your editing, and download your photos within 45 days of having them taken.”


The 30 days window is for taking pictures only, not 30 days to edit/download pictures, correct? So if I take my first picture on November 1st, immediately download it to post to my IG, I can still able to edit/download again when I got home December 15th. Am I correct?


----------



## hiroMYhero

TLPL said:


> The 30 days window is for taking pictures only, not 30 days to edit/download pictures, correct? So if I take my first picture on November 1st, immediately download it to post to my IG, I can still able to edit/download again when I got home December 15th. Am I correct?


No. If you download on Nov 1st for Insta, you have to complete the rest of your downloads within 30 days (Nov 30).


----------



## TLPL

hiroMYhero said:


> No. If you download on Nov 1st for Insta, you have to complete the rest of your downloads within 30 days (Nov 30).


Ok thanks.


----------



## hiroMYhero

TLPL said:


> Ok thanks.


The PhotoPass photog will also take photos with your own phone/camera. Then posting to Insta won’t start your download timeframe so quickly.


----------



## Tomh

TLPL said:


> The 30 days window is for taking pictures only, not 30 days to edit/download pictures, correct? So if I take my first picture on November 1st, immediately download it to post to my IG, I can still able to edit/download again when I got home December 15th. Am I correct?


First, let me make certain, we are talking about a Memory Maker purchase that is used in conjunction with a regular park ticket, NOT Memory Maker that is part of an Annual Pass.

For the aforementioned Memory Maker which is NOT part of an Annual Pass, when you have your photo taken on November 1st, regardless of whether you download it or not, the photo will only be on the server for 45 days.  So December 16th is the very last day that photo will be available for you to edit, and download.  When you make your first download has nothing to do with this.  Each and every photo you have taken will expire 45 days from the day it was taken.

When you download your first photo, you start a 30 day period during which you may add more photos to the Memory Maker.  At the end of that 30 day period, you can no longer have new photos added.  However, any photos that were added during that period will still remain on the server, available for editing, and downloading, until the end of their respective 45 day windows, so if you have photos taken on the very last day of your 30 day window, you will then have an additional 45 days to edit those photos and download them.

These are two separate windows, one which applies to each individual photo from the time it was taken, and the other which applies to the Memory Maker product, from the time it is first used to download a photo.


----------



## TLPL

so If even if I download on Nov 1st , I *DON'T* have to complete the rest of downloads within 30 days??


----------



## Tomh

TLPL said:


> so If even if I download on Nov 1st , I *DON'T* have to complete the rest of downloads within 30 days??


No, you do not.  You have to complete the download of each photo within 45 days of THAT photo being taken.

If you download on Nov 1st, you have to have all of your photos TAKEN by Dec 1st, 30 days after your first download.


----------



## TLPL

Tomh said:


> No, you do not.  You have to complete the download of each photo within 45 days of THAT photo being taken.
> 
> If you download on Nov 1st, you have to have all of your photos TAKEN by Dec 1st, 30 days after your first download.


That's what I though. Thanks for confirming.


----------



## Tomh

TLPL said:


> That's what I though. Thanks for confirming.


You're welcome.


----------



## Chip_Dale

Traveling solo for 8 days. Not planning on going any character meals. might not do any meat and greats Depending on how long lines. would it still be financial benefit purchasing it.?


----------



## Chip_Dale

Traveling solo for 8 days. Not planning on going any character meals. might not do any meat and greats Depending on how long lines. would it still be financial benefit purchasing it.?


----------



## Tomh

Chip_Dale said:


> Traveling solo for 8 days. Not planning on going any character meals. might not do any meat and greats Depending on how long lines. would it still be financial benefit purchasing it.?


That depends on how many photos you will want.  There are ride photos on a number of rides, and numerous PhotoPass Photographers around the parks.  If you go on a number of the rides with on ride photos, and stop to have your photo taken a number of times by PhotoPass Photographers, AND you actually WANT those photos, then it would be financially advisable.  If you aren't that interested in stopping to get your photo taken, or in getting the on ride photos, then it might not be advantageous to you.

Unfortunately, only you can decide how many of those photos you would actually want to keep.  The first post in this thread has a section titled "Choosing the right photo product" which can help you to figure out which product will be most cost effective for you.


----------



## AnneJEPC

I've made all my edits and want to do the one download now, and at the top it says I have 459 photos - but when i click download photos it says I only have 424 ?  Why is there a difference ?  None of the photos expired yet- our first day was Nov. 4th, and it says they expire Dec 19.   Thanks for any advice!

*** edit- * I think i figured it out- the number at the top of the page that says "All Photos (459)"  includes the Disney Bonus content - that from each park totals 35- which is the difference.


----------



## 4DisneyWVUfans

Does anyone know if the character handler will take a picture using my phone at the meet and greets?  Now with the new automated picture system, we are considering getting memory maker.


----------



## hiroMYhero

4DisneyWVUfans said:


> Does anyone know if the character handler will take a picture using my phone at the meet and greets?  Now with the new automated picture system, we are considering getting memory maker.


The character Attendants have always taken photos with a guest’s phone/camera when asked.


----------



## Tomh

AnneJEPC said:


> I've made all my edits and want to do the one download now, and at the top it says I have 459 photos - but when i click download photos it says I only have 424 ?  Why is there a difference ?  None of the photos expired yet- our first day was Nov. 4th, and it says they expire Dec 19.   Thanks for any advice!


Is it perhaps not including the videos when you chose to make the full download set?


----------



## lvdis

New holiday magic shots announced!  I have to get the one with Chip and Dale!  Love it, love it!  

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...8vMUBfZmnZ7-FqiUTGUPfdyUffnp3Zzt8V1-fcwKSi5OU


----------



## yesmylove

Anyone having trouble with the photo pass photos. They are all there but l am trying to edit them to add boarders and all it does is spin and doesn't load to edit.


----------



## nat1234

yesmylove said:


> Anyone having trouble with the photo pass photos. They are all there but l am trying to edit them to add boarders and all it does is spin and doesn't load to edit.



I'm having the same problem and have been since I came back last Monday.  I know I can download them but would love to edit them before hand.  I've even tried it on two different computers.  I'm sorry we're having this problem but I'm glad I'm not alone.  Would love to know if anyone has any suggestions on how to fix this.

Thanks


----------



## Tomh

yesmylove said:


> Anyone having trouble with the photo pass photos. They are all there but l am trying to edit them to add boarders and all it does is spin and doesn't load to edit.


Sadly, this is not unusual behavior.  Website wide, the Disney World online presence is hit and miss at best.


----------



## BigThunderDave

BigThunderDave said:


> Hello and thank you in advance for your help!
> 
> I'm a bit confused about how Photopass downloads work when it comes to annual pass upgrades and I hope someone can help.  I currently have the Weekday Select AP, activated February 1, 2018.  This pass does not include Photopass downloads.   I have photos that I'd like to download from February and July 2018 (already disappeared from MDE) and October 2018 (some of which will be disappearing tomorrow), and I expect to be in the parks and taking more photos in December 2018 and January 2019.
> 
> My understanding is that the cheapest annual pass that includes unlimited downloads is the Gold pass.  I have no need for any other benefits of the Gold Pass, but I would really like unlimited photo downloads.
> 
> 1. If I pay to upgrade to the Gold Pass in a couple weeks, will my expired photos from July and October reappear?
> 
> 2. What if I don't upgrade now, but just wait to upgrade until February 1st when my pass is expiring, and then renew it as a Gold pass?







Tomh said:


> 1.  When you upgrade, any photos taken within the last year+30 days will reappear in your account.  The July 2018 photos would appear, and remain in your account until August 2019.  The October photos will appear, and remain until November 2019.
> 
> 2.  Same as 1.  As long as you purchase the pass with Memory Maker prior to August of 2019, your photos will show up.  I purchased my first AP this past August, and all of my photos from my trip in August of 2017 reappeared in my account, and stayed there until September of 2018.



Just an update: Although it doesn't expire for another month and a half, today I went ahead and renewed my Annual Pass, and I chose the Gold Pass instead of the Weekday Select.  When viewing my existing photos, the watermarks are still there, and there's a message above each one that says "Not part of your entitled downloads".  My older photos have not reappeared, and my newest ones still indicate the 45 day expiration date.

Should I expect my older photos to reappear in early February when my Gold Pass benefits become active?  I'm a little nervous about allowing my photos from last week to disappear before then.


----------



## Tomh

BigThunderDave said:


> Just an update: Although it doesn't expire for another month and a half, today I went ahead and renewed my Annual Pass, and I chose the Gold Pass instead of the Weekday Select.  When viewing my existing photos, the watermarks are still there, and there's a message above each one that says "Not part of your entitled downloads".  My older photos have not reappeared, and my newest ones still indicate the 45 day expiration date.
> 
> Should I expect my older photos to reappear in early February when my Gold Pass benefits become active?  I'm a little nervous about allowing my photos from last week to disappear before then.


I really don't have anything else to add here.  I told you what my experience has been, and others have relayed the same.  I'm reasonably confident with the information, but whether you let your photos expire or not has to be a decision you make.


----------



## BigThunderDave

Tomh said:


> I really don't have anything else to add here.  I told you what my experience has been, and others have relayed the same.  I'm reasonably confident with the information, but whether you let your photos expire or not has to be a decision you make.


Thanks Tom, I understand that.  The "not part of your entitled downloads" message was contrary to my expectations, and I just wanted to share it as a datapoint to see if others have seen something similar.  I realize that upgrading from a Weekday Select to a Gold may not be a very common situation so I might be in uncharted territory here.


----------



## Tomh

BigThunderDave said:


> Thanks Tom, I understand that.  The "not part of your entitled downloads" message was contrary to my expectations, and I just wanted to share it as a datapoint to see if others have seen something similar.  I realize that upgrading from a Weekday Select to a Gold may not be a very common situation so I might be in uncharted territory here.


Yes, I've never changed from one pass to another, and haven't ready any first hand experiences with exactly that situation.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

We're plan on getting the military discount memory maker for our trip in July.

I know we have to get it in person with a military ID, but does it matter when we get it?  For instance, if we don't get a chance to stop for it until 3-4 days into our trip, would we still get the photos from our first days?


----------



## DavidNYC

Question:  My uncle and cousins just went on trip to Disney.  Here's the setup:  
He is connected to me on F&F.   
He managed the plans for the rest of his party.  None of them had their own MDE account - he just created a profile for each of them and attached their tickets.
For most photos - one of the other members of the party scanned their ticket.
I'm cannot see any photos other than the ones that my uncle personally scanned his ticket.

I assume this is because I'm connected to my uncle but not directly connected via F&F to the accounts of those who scanned.  But I cannot figure out how to connect with them since they don't have their own MDE accounts.  Is there some way around this?  

Thanks.


----------



## Tomh

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> We're plan on getting the military discount memory maker for our trip in July.
> 
> I know we have to get it in person with a military ID, but does it matter when we get it?  For instance, if we don't get a chance to stop for it until 3-4 days into our trip, would we still get the photos from our first days?


I am not certain, hopefully someone who has more experience with the military Memory Maker will chime in to help.


----------



## Tomh

DavidNYC said:


> Question:  My uncle and cousins just went on trip to Disney.  Here's the setup:
> He is connected to me on F&F.
> He managed the plans for the rest of his party.  None of them had their own MDE account - he just created a profile for each of them and attached their tickets.
> For most photos - one of the other members of the party scanned their ticket.
> I'm cannot see any photos other than the ones that my uncle personally scanned his ticket.
> 
> I assume this is because I'm connected to my uncle but not directly connected via F&F to the accounts of those who scanned.  But I cannot figure out how to connect with them since they don't have their own MDE accounts.  Is there some way around this?
> 
> Thanks.


You will need to send invites to each of the family members whom your uncle manages profiles for, and then he will need to accept those invites on their behalf.


----------



## lvdis

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> We're plan on getting the military discount memory maker for our trip in July.
> 
> I know we have to get it in person with a military ID, but does it matter when we get it?  For instance, if we don't get a chance to stop for it until 3-4 days into our trip, would we still get the photos from our first days?



We just did this on our trip (12/6 - 12/9/2018).  We didn't get a chance to stop for it until our last day in the parks even though I'd planned to do it first thing. I'm happy to report all our photos from the trip are included. When we were headed into HS on 12/8, I told my mom we have to stop on our way in or I'm afraid we'll forget. Initially the photos all still had the watermarks, but as soon as I downloaded one (saved to my phone) they all were cleared of the watermark and available. It worked perfectly!


----------



## lvdis

Does anyone know how long it typically takes for them to get back to you on missing photos? There's one set of pictures that were taken in Toy Story Land that have not shown up in my account. I emailed them a week ago Monday and got the auto email telling me they received my request and would get back to me in 7-10 days. I haven't heard anything else since. I know it hasn't been a full 10 days yet, but I'm getting impatient! I had submitted another missing photo request about a missing magic shot and that our ride photo from SDD was of the wrong family. They did correct the ride photo, I just noticed it had magically changed in my account one day, but never got an email saying it was fixed.

Just wondering what others experience has been on turn around time. Do they email you and tell you they found them or do I just need to keep checking MDE for the photos? It seems like I got quick responses from them after my May trip when I was missing a couple, but maybe I'm just remembering wrong.


----------



## CarolynFH

lvdis said:


> Does anyone know how long it typically takes for them to get back to you on missing photos? There's one set of pictures that were taken in Toy Story Land that have not shown up in my account. I emailed them a week ago Monday and got the auto email telling me they received my request and would get back to me in 7-10 days. I haven't heard anything else since. I know it hasn't been a full 10 days yet, but I'm getting impatient! I had submitted another missing photo request about a missing magic shot and that our ride photo from SDD was of the wrong family. They did correct the ride photo, I just noticed it had magically changed in my account one day, but never got an email saying it was fixed.
> 
> Just wondering what others experience has been on turn around time. Do they email you and tell you they found them or do I just need to keep checking MDE for the photos? It seems like I got quick responses from them after my May trip when I was missing a couple, but maybe I'm just remembering wrong.



IIRC I received emails telling me they had or had not found our photos. I know it took them a while once or twice. You might consider replying to the acknowledgment email or else calling to inquire, if you haven’t heard anything in a couple more days.


----------



## Lovetherodent

So, the last "offer" for photopass downloads ended 12/14 (while I was still there).  Any idea when the next offer will go up?


----------



## yesmylove

nat1234 said:


> I'm having the same problem and have been since I came back last Monday.  I know I can download them but would love to edit them before hand.  I've even tried it on two different computers.  I'm sorry we're having this problem but I'm glad I'm not alone.  Would love to know if anyone has any suggestions on how to fix this.
> 
> Thanks


We finally got a reply from Disney on the problem we were having.  We had to go into browser and clear the cookies and cashe sites, this was with Google chrome. Not sure what you have. But it worked and the pictures came up. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Tomh

Often the answer to issues with any of the Disney websites is to try clearing your cache and cookies, or try a different browser, or try a private / incognito browsing session / tab.


----------



## jova

I've tried searching "how many times you can download" and can't find an answer.  We were a traveling party of 12 (three families), I have given everybody my sign in to view and edit pictures.  My question is if Family #1 edits and wants to download just their pictures to their computer, can Family #2 edit and download just theirs to their computer, and then can I download all the pictures to my computer?  In summary can we download multiple times, or do we just get one shot at a download? Thanks


----------



## Tomh

jova said:


> I've tried searching "how many times you can download" and can't find an answer.  We were a traveling party of 12 (three families), I have given everybody my sign in to view and edit pictures.  My question is if Family #1 edits and wants to download just their pictures to their computer, can Family #2 edit and download just theirs to their computer, and then can I download all the pictures to my computer?  In summary can we download multiple times, or do we just get one shot at a download? Thanks


It is difficult and cumbersome to download just select photos from a large group.  When you create your downloads, you have two options:  Single Photo, or the entire set.  When you do it photo by photo, you wind up with many many download files in your downloads section, and it becomes quite slow.

My suggestion is you have every member of your party make their edits, then, when all editing is done, you create one full download set, and every member then downloads that full set, and simply deletes the photos that aren't theirs from their computer.

Now then, to address the question you asked, there is no limit.  You can download your photos as many times as you like until they expire and are removed from the server.


----------



## jova

Thanks so much for the help!



Tomh said:


> It is difficult and cumbersome to download just select photos from a large group.  When you create your downloads, you have two options:  Single Photo, or the entire set.  When you do it photo by photo, you wind up with many many download files in your downloads section, and it becomes quite slow.
> 
> My suggestion is you have every member of your party make their edits, then, when all editing is done, you create one full download set, and every member then downloads that full set, and simply deletes the photos that aren't theirs from their computer.
> 
> Now then, to address the question you asked, there is no limit.  You can download your photos as many times as you like until they expire and are removed from the server.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Dan Murphy said:


> Here is a link to a post regarding the automated from FoxC63 who has a great Magic Shots thread going.
> 
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/page-20#post-59964152
> 
> Maybe the 'lots of shots' will be redeeming.
> 
> _Multiple cameras will capture numerous memorable moments during a character interaction, allowing guests to choose from a wider variety of character photos. _



Nevermind Papa Dan! I found the answer on another post.  As always, the character greeter can take a pic with my phone when I ask.  That's who has always done it previously.  I think a couple of times the photopass photographer did, but more likely it was the handler.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

rteetz said:


> It appears this will begin 11/26 and be at 9 indoor photo locations. There will still be over 100 regular photopass photographers out and about. *The automated systems will take photos throughout the entire experience.* *Universal also does this already at some of their photo locations*.



Have you any successful photos with this method? I'd be curious to hear or see the results.


----------



## rteetz

Tiggerlover91 said:


> Have you any successful photos with this method? I'd be curious to hear or see the results.


I don’t believe it’s started yet.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

rteetz said:


> I don’t believe it’s started yet.



I meant at Universal, I apologize.  I noticed you said they already had this in place and was just wondering if you had any pictures.  I guess this doesn't start at Disney till early 2019?


----------



## rteetz

Tiggerlover91 said:


> I meant at Universal, I apologize.  I noticed you said they already had this in place and was just wondering if you had any pictures.  I guess this doesn't start at Disney till early 2019?


Universal does it at Volcano Bay and some select locations in their theme parks. I haven’t personally used it. People seem to be okay with it there. 

Yes starts at Disney in early 2019.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

rteetz said:


> Universal does it at Volcano Bay and some select locations in their theme parks. I haven’t personally used it. People seem to be okay with it there.
> 
> Yes starts at Disney in early 2019.



I appreciate your input! That's good to know at Universal it seems to be going over well!


----------



## TxMickeyLover

We are annual passholders and haven't been to the parks since Memory Maker started. I am confused as to what exactly comes with our AP's. The website says we get unlimited PhotoPass downloads, but nothing about Memory Maker. So is that something we would need to purchase separately?


----------



## Tiggerlover91

TxMickeyLover said:


> We are annual passholders and haven't been to the parks since Memory Maker started. I am confused as to what exactly comes with our AP's. *The website says we get unlimited PhotoPass downloads, but nothing about Memory Maker. So is that something we would need to purchase separately?*




Photopass is the old name, I believe that is the company Walt Disney uses for the pictures.  Memory Maker is the name of the package now.


----------



## Tomh

TxMickeyLover said:


> We are annual passholders and haven't been to the parks since Memory Maker started. I am confused as to what exactly comes with our AP's. The website says we get unlimited PhotoPass downloads, but nothing about Memory Maker. So is that something we would need to purchase separately?


PhotoPass is the name of the service which provides pictures at Walt Disney World.  Memory Maker is a specific product that is offered by the PhotoPass service.

If you have a photo taken in Disney, that is a PhotoPass photo.  You can purchase just that one photo if you like, from PhotoPass.  You could also chose to purchase the Memory Maker product, which would allow you to download ALL of the PhotoPass photos you have taken.

Your Annual Pass includes unlimited downloads, which is the same thing as Memory Maker.  Any, and all photos you have taken at Disney World will be available for you to download, with no additional purchase / charge, for the duration of your Annual Pass.  There is no need for you to purchase a Memory Maker, or any other photo product.  I hope that makes things a bit more clear for you.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Tomh said:


> PhotoPass is the name of the service which provides pictures at Walt Disney World.  Memory Maker is a specific product that is offered by the PhotoPass service.
> 
> If you have a photo taken in Disney, that is a PhotoPass photo.  You can purchase just that one photo if you like, from PhotoPass.  You could also chose to purchase the Memory Maker product, which would allow you to download ALL of the PhotoPass photos you have taken.
> 
> Your Annual Pass includes unlimited downloads, which is the same thing as Memory Maker.  Any, and all photos you have taken at Disney World will be available for you to download, with no additional purchase / charge, for the duration of your Annual Pass.  There is no need for you to purchase a Memory Maker, or any other photo product.  I hope that makes things a bit more clear for you.



Well Mr @Tomh you sure did explain that MUCH better than I did!


----------



## Tomh

Tiggerlover91 said:


> Well Mr @Tomh you sure did explain that MUCH better than I did!



After writing the sticky, I have this stuff pretty well memorized


----------



## HBGdancermom

Hi everyone! Happy New Year!  I'm sure the answer is super simple but my brain is not cooperating today.

I called WDW and purchased Memory Maker last week.  I'm trying to figure out how to link it to MDE.  I have a confirmation number.  What am I missing? Do I do this when we arrive?

Thanks!


----------



## erionm

HBGdancermom said:


> Hi everyone! Happy New Year!  I'm sure the answer is super simple but my brain is not cooperating today.
> 
> I called WDW and purchased Memory Maker last week.  I'm trying to figure out how to link it to MDE.  I have a confirmation number.  What am I missing? Do I do this when we arrive?
> 
> Thanks!


On the MDE website, click on "Add More Plans" in the "My Plans, Reservations and Tickets" section.  On the drop list that opens, click on "Link Reservations and Purchases".


----------



## HBGdancermom

erionm said:


> On the MDE website, click on "Add More Plans" in the "My Plans, Reservations and Tickets" section.  On the drop list that opens, click on "Link Reservations and Purchases".



Ah....Thank you!


----------



## TxMickeyLover

Tomh said:


> PhotoPass is the name of the service which provides pictures at Walt Disney World.  Memory Maker is a specific product that is offered by the PhotoPass service.
> 
> If you have a photo taken in Disney, that is a PhotoPass photo.  You can purchase just that one photo if you like, from PhotoPass.  You could also chose to purchase the Memory Maker product, which would allow you to download ALL of the PhotoPass photos you have taken.
> 
> Your Annual Pass includes unlimited downloads, which is the same thing as Memory Maker.  Any, and all photos you have taken at Disney World will be available for you to download, with no additional purchase / charge, for the duration of your Annual Pass.  There is no need for you to purchase a Memory Maker, or any other photo product.  I hope that makes things a bit more clear for you.



Thank you so much! That is the way I understood it, but so many things have changed or changed names in the 6 years since we have been that it is overwhelming!


----------



## Tomh

TxMickeyLover said:


> Thank you so much! That is the way I understood it, but so many things have changed or changed names in the 6 years since we have been that it is overwhelming!



You are quite welcome.  I am thrilled that my explanation was helpful to you!  The DIS was so very helpful to me on those first couple of trips, it is wonderful to now be in a position where I can give back some of that help to others.

You're not kidding about the name changes.  We made our first family trip back in 2008, and have been going yearly since.  I have lost track of how many things have changed, or changed names since that trip.


----------



## Ellie_

I’m hoping you experts can help confirm my understanding of Memory Maker One Day! I’m running the half marathon next week and would love the official PhotoPass pictures from the event on 1/12. As long as I enter my bib number the photos will be linked to MDE as taken on 1/12, right? And I can’t buy the One Day Pass in advance? But I can buy the pass after the trip and still download the photos from 1/12 if that’s the day I choose? 

Thanks!


----------



## Tomh

I don't know anything about using your bib number, so I will leave that for someone with more experience.  You can not purchase the one day Memory Maker in advance, you will purchase it afterwards, and then download all of the photos from 1/12, if that is the day you choose.


----------



## Blackcherry

If I get a weekday select  annual pass Can I add  memory maker for the whole year? Or is it just 30days


----------



## Tomh

You can not purchase a Memory Maker product that works for the entire year.  The only way to get that is to purchase an Annual Pass that comes with the benefit.


----------



## KMarston

I'm trying to purchase MM for our upcoming trip in a few weeks. The purchase price is $199. I was under the impression I could get it for $169 ahead of time. How would I go about that? I'm using the app by the way if that matters. TIA


----------



## erionm

KMarston said:


> I'm trying to purchase MM for our upcoming trip in a few weeks. The purchase price is $199. I was under the impression I could get it for $169 ahead of time. How would I go about that? I'm using the app by the way if that matters. TIA


I checked the app and also only see the $199 price.  Looks like you might need to use the MDE website instead.


----------



## Tomh

KMarston said:


> I'm trying to purchase MM for our upcoming trip in a few weeks. The purchase price is $199. I was under the impression I could get it for $169 ahead of time. How would I go about that? I'm using the app by the way if that matters. TIA


As erionm said, I believe that the only way to get the $169 advance purchase price is through the website.


----------



## KMarston

erionm said:


> I checked the app and also only see the $199 price.  Looks like you might need to use the MDE website instead.


 

Thanks you! I'll hop on the computer today!


----------



## jessrose18

I bought memory maker under my secondary "dummy account"  I am linked as a friend and family to the dummy account.  When I log into my real account there is no information under memory maker is that correct?  I do see a confirmation number under my dummy account I just thought i remembered in the past you do see some info there in my real account?


----------



## Tomh

jessrose18 said:


> I bought memory maker under my secondary "dummy account"  I am linked as a friend and family to the dummy account.  When I log into my real account there is no information under memory maker is that correct?  I do see a confirmation number under my dummy account I just thought i remembered in the past you do see some info there in my real account?


Only the owner of the account which has the Memory Maker entitlement can see it.  Friends and family will not see the entitlement, and photos will appear with the water mark in their profiles on MDE.


----------



## michellej47

I'm sorry if this has been asked, but I got through about 6 pages and didn't see it.

We are going with a group of friends, and we will all be there at the same time. The two friends I plan to share with have other people in their party.  So when I add the Friends and Family, do I just need to add the person who is managing everyone else in MDE, or do I need to add each person in their family as well?


----------



## Tomh

If YOU have the memory maker, then each person in those families needs to be friends with you.  If one person is managing profiles for additional family members, you need to still connect with those family members, and that one person will need to accept those connections.  In your MDE friends and family, you need to see the names of every person who will be travelling with you, and sharing the Memory Maker.


----------



## jessrose18

Thanks for the quick reply Tomh!  I have a new issue!  In my mde I have clicked that my dummy account can only view shared plans but that info never saves and keeps reverting back to view all plans for 2 of my party (not me).  Also in my dummy account every time i check only view shared plans for these two people it reverts back.  So you can see fastpasses for 2 members of my party in the dummy account.  I called disney IT today and the mde expert also said it made no sense.  She is going to have IT look into it.  Anyone else ever have this happen?  Any advice?  I have clicked those buttons so many times, the info never saves!


----------



## Tomh

jessrose18 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Tomh!  I have a new issue!  In my mde I have clicked that my dummy account can only view shared plans but that info never saves and keeps reverting back to view all plans for 2 of my party (not me).  Also in my dummy account every time i check only view shared plans for these two people it reverts back.  So you can see fastpasses for 2 members of my party in the dummy account.  I called disney IT today and the mde expert also said it made no sense.  She is going to have IT look into it.  Anyone else ever have this happen?  Any advice?  I have clicked those buttons so many times, the info never saves!


I have had this happen a LOT.  Sometimes changing the setting to allow everything, and saving it, then changing it back, and saving again works.  Sometimes it doesn't.  Two members of my extended family were able to see my tickets, FP+, everything last year, and we went on vacation that way, couldn't get it worked out.


----------



## SuzyQue

Will the One Day Memory Maker cover pictures at our Chef Mickey’s breakfast?


----------



## Tomh

SuzyQue said:


> Will the One Day Memory Maker cover pictures at our Chef Mickey’s breakfast?


Yes, the one day Memory Maker will cover all of the photos taken on any one day in Disney World.


----------



## kabbie

Is there any way to delete pictures on the MDE App?  I have pictures that are showing up on the app (some by the people who stole my niece's Magic Band) - They have been deleted on the website for a long time and just showed up on the app after a long time. 

Also I just purchased Memory Maker for my upcoming trip in 10 days - I see it on the Website, but not on the app.  Will I be able to activate it once we take our first picture?


----------



## gometros

I'd love to hear the answer to this. I assumed if they were deleted from the website, they would not show up in the app.


----------



## kabbie

gometros said:


> I'd love to hear the answer to this. I assumed if they were deleted from the website, they would not show up in the app.



I called Disney's Photopass Customer Service - They said the pics might have showed up again on the app due to their website migration.  Disney deleted the pics that weren't mine and they are not showing up on the app.


----------



## Tomh

Well, I'm glad you got an answer, and now I know why I had no idea what the answer was lol.  Happy to hear they got it sorted out for you!


----------



## erionm

kabbie said:


> They said the pics might have showed up again on the app due to their website migration.


There's some serious strangeness going with the PhotoPass website.  Yesterday, the PhotoPass website was TOTALLY different and I was missing probably HALF of my pictures and some of the magic shots where missing the overlays.  Today, the old PhotoPass website is back and the missing pictures are back.  Also, I swear I'm seeing photos for linked family & friends from Oct 2018 that weren't there before.


----------



## YodasMom

erionm said:


> There's some serious strangeness going with the PhotoPass website.  Yesterday, the PhotoPass website was TOTALLY different and I was missing probably HALF of my pictures and some of the magic shots where missing the overlays.  Today, the old PhotoPass website is back and the missing pictures are back.  Also, I swear I'm seeing photos for linked family & friends from Oct 2018 that weren't there before.



It IS strange. I just got a text from Photopass a couple of minutes ago saying I have new photos.  I haven't been to WDW since October!!  So they must be fooling with the system.


----------



## MudQueen22

We are thinking about getting Memory Maker for our upcoming trip.
When a photo or video is taken on a ride, how do you get it on MDE? 
Is there a place you go near the ride to have your magic band scanned? If so, are these lines long?


----------



## Tomh

MudQueen22 said:


> We are thinking about getting Memory Maker for our upcoming trip.
> When a photo or video is taken on a ride, how do you get it on MDE?
> Is there a place you go near the ride to have your magic band scanned? If so, are these lines long?


That depends on the ride to some extent.  The rides are supposed to automatically read your Magic Band, and place the photo into your MDE.  On some rides, there is a display after the ride (Test Track, and Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin come to mind) where you can scan your Magic Band to claim your photo.  This shouldn't be necessary, thought it isn't a bad idea to go ahead and scan it anyway just to be sure you get the photo.  Other rides, like Pirates of the Caribbean, and Seven Dwarfs Mine Train do not have an option to manually claim your photos, and so you just have to count on them to automatically link.


----------



## MudQueen22

Thank you, TomH


----------



## CarolynFH

MudQueen22 said:


> We are thinking about getting Memory Maker for our upcoming trip.
> When a photo or video is taken on a ride, how do you get it on MDE?
> Is there a place you go near the ride to have your magic band scanned? If so, are these lines long?





Tomh said:


> That depends on the ride to some extent.  The rides are supposed to automatically read your Magic Band, and place the photo into your MDE.  On some rides, there is a display after the ride (Test Track, and Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin come to mind) where you can scan your Magic Band to claim your photo.  This shouldn't be necessary, thought it isn't a bad idea to go ahead and scan it anyway just to be sure you get the photo.  Other rides, like Pirates of the Caribbean, and Seven Dwarfs Mine Train do not have an option to manually claim your photos, and so you just have to count on them to automatically link.



Just wanted to let you know that if any ride photos don’t show in your PhotoPass account in 24 hours or so, you can send a Missing Photos email from the PhotoPass website. The PhotoPass staff have been amazing in finding photos that I thought were lost!


----------



## Tomh

CarolynFH said:


> Just wanted to let you know that if any ride photos don’t show in your PhotoPass account in 24 hours or so, you can send a Missing Photos email from the PhotoPass website. The PhotoPass staff have been amazing in finding photos that I thought were lost!


You can also fill out the form *HERE* to have them find your missing ride (or other) photos.


----------



## gometros

YodasMom said:


> It IS strange. I just got a text from Photopass a couple of minutes ago saying I have new photos.  I haven't been to WDW since October!!  So they must be fooling with the system.



I got a message too, about photos that were taken the beginning of December


----------



## OBH

I’m headed down with my girlfriends for a trip and am thinking about getting Memory Maker for the group. I just read the terms and conditions for Memory Maker. Under the license agreement, it seems that you can’t share the photos included with anyone else. Is this true? I don’t want to do anything wrong. Thanks!


----------



## Tomh

OBH said:


> I’m headed down with my girlfriends for a trip and am thinking about getting Memory Maker for the group. I just read the terms and conditions for Memory Maker. Under the license agreement, it seems that you can’t share the photos included with anyone else. Is this true? I don’t want to do anything wrong. Thanks!


I have always shared the photos with my travel group.  You will be fine.


----------



## OBH

Tomh said:


> I have always shared the photos with my travel group.  You will be fine.


Thanks, Tomh!


----------



## Tomh

OBH said:


> Thanks, Tomh!


You're welcome.  I know the wording on the agreement makes it sound as if sharing with anyone is a no no, however, I can't imagine them including the "family and friends" feature, and allowing you to get the photos of your family members, and expecting that you won't share the photos with them.


----------



## MagicalAdventures

We had memory maker included with our tickets for our visit to WDW in December.  This was our first trip and although I downloaded the photos I didn't realise until I read this post today that you can actually edit/add borders etc in memory maker. I would have loved to have done this but our photos are no longer showing (think our time expired in the last couple of days).  Is there any way I can access these again to edit them on memory maker?

I'm assuming the answer is no but thought id ask the experts just in case.

Thanks


----------



## Wayland10

In having a hard time deciding between Memory Maker and a mini portrait session. I'm a hobby photographer, so I know we'll have tons of shots from the parks, and if there's a backdrop I want I can always ask the Photopass photographer to use my camera. We don't have any recent professional family portraits, so the mini session would be valuable. I'm the other hand, it's $239 with tax for 20 minutes as opposed to $169 or so for 9 days... Thoughts? Advice?


----------



## Tiggerlover91

MagicalAdventures said:


> We had memory maker included with our tickets for our visit to WDW in December.  This was our first trip and although I downloaded the photos I didn't realise until I read this post today that you can actually edit/add borders etc in memory maker. I would have loved to have done this but our photos are no longer showing (think our time expired in the last couple of days).  Is there any way I can access these again to edit them on memory maker?
> 
> I'm assuming the answer is no but thought id ask the experts just in case.
> 
> Thanks



@Tomh can probably answer better than I, but I'm going to assume if you can no longer see your pics you can't do the borders and such.  I thought on the Memory Maker page for downloads you could see the option to edit and do borders.  It's been awhile since I've been on it and won't be again till after our trip in June, but I'm almost positive the option to do this is explained along with the general rules of Memory Maker.  Please correct me @Tomh if I'm wrong.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Wayland10 said:


> In having a hard time deciding between Memory Maker and a mini portrait session. I'm a hobby photographer, so I know we'll have tons of shots from the parks, and if there's a backdrop I want I can always ask the Photopass photographer to use my camera. We don't have any recent professional family portraits, so the mini session would be valuable. I'm the other hand, it's $239 with tax for 20 minutes as opposed to $169 or so for 9 days... Thoughts? Advice?




You've already done the math.  In my opinion you're going to come out much better for $169 over your 9 day trip.  There's no comparison really.  I'm sure the mini portrait session is amazing, but 20 minutes as opposed to 9 days of Memory Maker pics.....that can be 100s of pictures if say you take 11 Photopass pics a day.  That's easily done in Disney with all the Meet and Greets and the photographers stationed at different areas throughout the park.  And considering they don't just take one pic but 3-4 at a minimum, you could well have close to 200+ pics by the time your trip is over.  And you can very well take one of the PhotoPass pics and make it your "professional" one.  There's one they took of my husband, son, and I as we were walking back into Futureworld with Spaceship Earth behind us....it's an amazing picture! I can very well, send that pic to my husband, who is a graphic artist and have him print it out for us and buy a nice frame to put it in if that tells you anything about the quality of pics taken by the photographers.


----------



## Tomh

MagicalAdventures said:


> We had memory maker included with our tickets for our visit to WDW in December.  This was our first trip and although I downloaded the photos I didn't realise until I read this post today that you can actually edit/add borders etc in memory maker. I would have loved to have done this but our photos are no longer showing (think our time expired in the last couple of days).  Is there any way I can access these again to edit them on memory maker?
> 
> I'm assuming the answer is no but thought id ask the experts just in case.
> 
> Thanks



Each of your photos expire from the server 45 days after they are taken.  At that point, they disappear.  It *might* be worth contacting Photopass to see if some pixie dust can come your way, but certainly, there are no guarantees.



Wayland10 said:


> In having a hard time deciding between Memory Maker and a mini portrait session. I'm a hobby photographer, so I know we'll have tons of shots from the parks, and if there's a backdrop I want I can always ask the Photopass photographer to use my camera. We don't have any recent professional family portraits, so the mini session would be valuable. I'm the other hand, it's $239 with tax for 20 minutes as opposed to $169 or so for 9 days... Thoughts? Advice?



I would do the 9 days of Memory Maker as opposed to the one short session, but that is just me.


----------



## pens4821

I don't know if this would be the right area to put this, but I'm going to give some info we never thought about as it pertains to photos on rides.  Request to be seated in the same car.  We have multiple photos where two people are in the back of one car, and the other in the front of the next.  So there are two photos, which is fine, but I'd rather see our family together in our pictures.  This happened on RNRC, SDD, 7D, and to an extent TOT (they put 2 others on the other side, instead of behind us).


----------



## Samantha Morgan

We are doing a long weekend trip with only 2 park days. Is the 1-day memory maker still available for $59? What I understand is after we have a photo taken on any given day we can buy the 1 day, correct? I’d like to do this for each park day. $118 is better than $169 (or $199!).


----------



## Tomh

pens4821 said:


> I don't know if this would be the right area to put this, but I'm going to give some info we never thought about as it pertains to photos on rides.  Request to be seated in the same car.  We have multiple photos where two people are in the back of one car, and the other in the front of the next.  So there are two photos, which is fine, but I'd rather see our family together in our pictures.  This happened on RNRC, SDD, 7D, and to an extent TOT (they put 2 others on the other side, instead of behind us).



We have quite a few of those photos too, and I have to say, I never thought to request that our entire family be seated in the same car.



Samantha Morgan said:


> We are doing a long weekend trip with only 2 park days. Is the 1-day memory maker still available for $59? What I understand is after we have a photo taken on any given day we can buy the 1 day, correct? I’d like to do this for each park day. $118 is better than $169 (or $199!).



Memory Maker one day is still available, however, the price is not $59.  The first post in this thread shows the price at $69.95.  At the moment, I don't recall where I got that piece of information from, however, there is an official Disney webpage which puts the price at $69.  You can view that page, with the associated One Day Memory Maker information *HERE *That would make your two day purchase $138.  Still a bit better than $169.


----------



## j2thomason

I just checked the new version of the photopass website. It didn't see a discount offered if you purchase Memory Maker in advance. It now shows only the price of $199, instead of $169. Is this new or did I miss that it has been $199 for a while?


----------



## erionm

j2thomason said:


> I just checked the new version of the photopass website. It didn't see a discount offered if you purchase Memory Maker in advance. It now shows only the price of $199, instead of $169. Is this new or did I miss that it has been $199 for a while?


Currently, you can only purchase at that the advance price ($169) by using the MDE website.

Direct link to MM purchase page (includes both prices): https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/memory-maker/


----------



## Tomh

Perhaps this will work https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/memory-maker/


----------



## susanktz

The price for MM is so high!  We went in 2016 and I don't remember it being so high.  I know prices go up, but it seems like a huge leap.


----------



## Tomh

If I remember correctly, it went up by $20 from $149 for the prepurchase to $169 for the prepurchase.  That change was a couple of years ago, and the price has remained unchanged since then.  $20 is a significant change, but unlike ticket prices, the Memory Maker hasn't increased in price yearly.


----------



## karrit2000

Don't know if they've eliminated the ability to edit photos with the new "improved" website but I can't find any way to do anything other than download or delete through MDE.  I just went in to look since I have to download some pics before they expire next week.  Is there somewhere else I need to go to be able to add the borders and character signatures or can't we do that anymore?  I read somewhere that if you had already done your editing you needed to download everything by midnight 1/28 but nothing about what to do after that date if you wanted to edit.

Just updating to add that I was able to go in & edit the photos I wanted to get before they expired using the old website.  Hoping the new site will still let us do the the borders & signatures like the old one because I still have a bunch of pictures from 3 other trips last year I need to work on.  AP holder so the shots stay available for a year.


----------



## Tomh

karrit2000 said:


> Don't know if they've eliminated the ability to edit photos with the new "improved" website but I can't find any way to do anything other than download or delete through MDE.  I just went in to look since I have to download some pics before they expire next week.  Is there somewhere else I need to go to be able to add the borders and character signatures or can't we do that anymore?  I read somewhere that if you had already done your editing you needed to download everything by midnight 1/28 but nothing about what to do after that date if you wanted to edit.
> 
> Just updating to add that I was able to go in & edit the photos I wanted to get before they expired using the old website.  Hoping the new site will still let us do the the borders & signatures like the old one because I still have a bunch of pictures from 3 other trips last year I need to work on.  AP holder so the shots stay available for a year.


I don't seem to see that ability on the new website either.


----------



## susanktz

Tomh said:


> If I remember correctly, it went up by $20 from $149 for the prepurchase to $169 for the prepurchase.  That change was a couple of years ago, and the price has remained unchanged since then.  $20 is a significant change, but unlike ticket prices, the Memory Maker hasn't increased in price yearly.




I think it was $149.  I knew it wasn't as high as $169.  I can understand price increases, but wow! ... the really sock it to ya when they raise their prices.


----------



## Tomh

susanktz said:


> I think it was $149.  I knew it wasn't as high as $169.  I can understand price increases, but wow! ... the really sock it to ya when they raise their prices.


Obviously it wasn't as high as $169 for the prepurchase, that is what it is now.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Hi.  Final stages of prepping for a trip that has been long in the making.  I have MDE account all set up, running the same for my family as well as mother in law and father in law.  Did all of our ADRs and 60 FP+ reservations.  Hadn't really thought about photopass until now.  
Photopass is asking me to "link" my tickets and/or my magic bands to the photopass account.  Shouldn't they know this already since i inputted all of this stuff in, especially the tickets.  I would not have been able to book FP+ 60 days out if i didn't already have the tickets in the system.  
Assuming that i probably still need to do this but do i need to "link" every ticket and fast pass of my entire group to the photopass system?  I would guess yes but i wanted an expert opinion. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I posted this question in another thread... anyone have any idea yet...

I don't see the calendar as an option for photo products anymore... has this been discussed already? I hope it will be added... we've done one every year since 2006...


----------



## meliss1214

I am sure this was already asked and answered, but I can’t find it. Does the discounted military price only apply to active duty? My husband is former military.


----------



## Tomh

Hank Scorpio said:


> Hi.  Final stages of prepping for a trip that has been long in the making.  I have MDE account all set up, running the same for my family as well as mother in law and father in law.  Did all of our ADRs and 60 FP+ reservations.  Hadn't really thought about photopass until now.
> Photopass is asking me to "link" my tickets and/or my magic bands to the photopass account.  Shouldn't they know this already since i inputted all of this stuff in, especially the tickets.  I would not have been able to book FP+ 60 days out if i didn't already have the tickets in the system.
> Assuming that i probably still need to do this but do i need to "link" every ticket and fast pass of my entire group to the photopass system?  I would guess yes but i wanted an expert opinion.
> Thanks in advance.



In the past, the only thing you needed to do was connect through Friends and Family (which is already done if you are managing everyone's MDE profiles) and you were set.  However, with Photopass having an all new website, I'm not entirely certain if there have been changes to the way the system works now.



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I posted this question in another thread... anyone have any idea yet...
> 
> I don't see the calendar as an option for photo products anymore... has this been discussed already? I hope it will be added... we've done one every year since 2006...



With the all new website, it is probably too early for us to know if this is just an over site, or an intended change.  The new website also lacks the ability to add boarders, and make edits.  Only time will tell if these features will return, or are gone for good.



meliss1214 said:


> I am sure this was already asked and answered, but I can’t find it. Does the discounted military price only apply to active duty? My husband is former military.



Unfortunately, I am not certain of the answer to this question, sorry.  Hopefully someone with experience, or inside knowledge will chime in!


----------



## erionm

meliss1214 said:


> I am sure this was already asked and answered, but I can’t find it. Does the discounted military price only apply to active duty? My husband is former military.


The reduced price is available to retired service members.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/military-multi-day-tickets-2019/details/


----------



## Tomh

erionm said:


> The reduced price is available to retired service members.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/military-multi-day-tickets-2019/details/


Thank you for the info.  I have updated the first post to include this now.


----------



## meliss1214

Hmmm...I guess I am going to have to call.  He technically isn't active or retired.  He just chose not to re-enlist when his term was over.  He has papers showing honorable discharge and everything...he just isn't "retired" from the military.  They did let him do the flag ceremony at MK a few years ago, so maybe it's sufficient.


----------



## twodogs

meliss1214 said:


> Hmmm...I guess I am going to have to call.  He technically isn't active or retired.  He just chose not to re-enlist when his term was over.  He has papers showing honorable discharge and everything...he just isn't "retired" from the military.  They did let him do the flag ceremony at MK a few years ago, so maybe it's sufficient.



I am almost certain that you need a current unexpired military ID to get the PP.  We got it earlier this year, and they required my dad's military ID to purchase it (he is fully retired from the military so still has an active ID).  It says it can be purchased only by the "Eligible Service member or their spouse" which in other Disney military terms (tickets, rooms) means you must have an active unexpired military ID (so active or fully retired) and those are the only ones who can use the discount.  Just having served in the military at some time does not qualify one for military discounts per Disney's policy, as far as I know.  I always defer to:

www.militarydisneytips.com


----------



## twodogs

Here is the official word from the Disney site:
*Important Details – Special Pricing for Eligible Service Members on Memory Maker, a Disney PhotoPass Product at Walt Disney World Resort*


The specially-priced Memory Maker product can only be purchased at Walt Disney World theme park ticket windows by Eligible Service Members (defined below) or their spouses.
"Eligible Service Members" are active or retired members of the U.S. military, including the National Guard, Reservists, the U.S. Coast Guard, the Commissioned Corps of the Public Health Service (PHS), and the Commissioned Corps of the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA). Valid military identification required for purchase. Spouses of Military Service Members and PHS and NOAA Commissioned Corps members also qualify if they are able to present valid and active U.S. Military IDs in the absence of active or retired Military Personnel or Commissioned Corps members.
No more than two (2) Memory Maker products may be purchased at the special price by an Eligible Service Member or their spouse (but not both).


----------



## karrit2000

I contacted PhotoPass about the inability to edit the photos on the new website.  Here's the response I just received from them:

*Jan 30, 2:53 PM EST 

 Greetings Karyn,

Thank you for your inquiry regarding our new Disney PhotoPass® online experience. 

We regularly evaluate our products and services and are constantly trying to improve our overall online experience. At this time we no longer offer editing features on the website. However, once an image is purchased and downloaded, you may use any digital editing software on your computer to adjust your images. 

The Walt Disney World® and Disneyland® App offers the capability to add borders, stickers and filters, as well as crop your Disney PhotoPass® photos.
1. Select the “Disney PhotoPass®” option on the app.
2. Click on a photograph you wish to enhance and select the word “Edit”
3. From the enhance window, you can add borders, stickers, crop, or filter your photo.
4. After all edits have been made, select the check mark
5. Your edited photo must be saved before closing out the app, as these modifications to not save in our PhotoPass® server.

Please be advised that, any edit made to a photo while in the application will not appear when you view your image at MyDisneyPhotoPass.com.

We hope you enjoy viewing your Disney Memories on DisneyWorld.com/Photopass. 

Sincerely,

Oliver
Guest Support Team
Disney Photo Imaging
Phone: 714-520-7106*

So it looks like edits can now only be done through the app you we will need to save them on our own.  I haven't had a chance to check out the app yet to see how this is going to work but I'm really not happy about this change.  I prefer to work with editing the photos on my computer, not my phone or tablet.  And we all know how reliable & stable the app isn't.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

karrit2000 said:


> *So it looks like edits can now only be done through the app* you we will need to save them on our own.  I haven't had a chance to check out the app yet to see how this is going to work but I'm really not happy about this change.  I prefer to work with editing the photos on my computer, not my phone or tablet.


If *this* is true, I have one word for it: LUDICROUS!

Their website has been a royal pain for years.  So far, this doesn't strike me as an "upgrade".  And if they don't bring back the calendars, I'll have no reason to ever purchase a photo product from them again.  Eesh.

I'm going to go count to 10 rather than go on another Disney IT rant... I will *NEVER* understand how they let this massive company-wide deficiency persist!!!!!! Ugh.


----------



## mom2rtk

This sounds very much like what happened with DLR's Photopass several years ago. Not only can it only be done in the app there, but it only works in the Apple app. And photos had to be emailed to myself to be saved. It's nuts. And it's been that way for several years, so apparently no "fix" coming.


----------



## mom2rtk

Maybe you can't save your edited shots so they could make room on their servers for the millions of bad photos taken by boxes!


----------



## Wayland10

I just bought Memory Maker for my next trip... This is all so discouraging.


----------



## igrsod

Can you upload more than one picture to your computer at a time?


----------



## Tomh

I am certain that this is to reduce the overhead on the server.  It is not at all unusual for the photopass servers to be slow nearly to the point of being unusable.  By removing the ability to edit photos, they will be significantly reducing server load.


----------



## erionm

igrsod said:


> Can you upload more than one picture to your computer at a time?


Yes, you can download multiple images at once using the PhotoPass *website*.  If you hover your mouse over an image, there will be a grey circle with a check mark.  If you click that, it will turn green and be flagged for download.  You can continue to individually flag photos or select all visible media by using the checkbox that appears just beneath the bar that shows flagged images.  Once you've selected what you want to download, click the download button.


----------



## Cinderella94

I asked in another thread, but thought I should bring it over here. 
Renewed AP in July but not going to activate the new one until March 6. Am linked in MDE with someone who was there over Christmas. I can see her photos, with a watermark, and it says they expire Feb. 10. Is the watermark legit (not an error) since I haven’t used my renewed AP yet? (Side question-This would surprise me because isn’t my AP 12 month clock already counting down since it was a renewal, not a new purchase?)
Either way, after these photos expire on Feb. 10, will they reappear in my account again after I activate on March 6? Thank you!


----------



## Tomh

Cinderella94 said:


> I asked in another thread, but thought I should bring it over here.
> Renewed AP in July but not going to activate the new one until March 6. Am linked in MDE with someone who was there over Christmas. I can see her photos, with a watermark, and it says they expire Feb. 10. Is the watermark legit (not an error) since I haven’t used my renewed AP yet? (Side question-This would surprise me because isn’t my AP 12 month clock already counting down since it was a renewal, not a new purchase?)
> Either way, after these photos expire on Feb. 10, will they reappear in my account again after I activate on March 6? Thank you!


I answered in the other thread too, but I'll post my answer here as well.  Keep in mind, that I have only been an AP holder for a few months, so my first hand knowledge is limited.  However, I believe that once you activate / use your AP, any, and all photos that have been in your Photo Pass account during the last year, and 30 days, will reappear without the watermarks, and be available for you to download.

I am sure that someone else with first hand experience will also chime in here.  We have a couple of very experienced members helping out in this thread.


----------



## Cinderella94

Tomh said:


> I answered in the other thread too, but I'll post my answer here as well.  Keep in mind, that I have only been an AP holder for a few months, so my first hand knowledge is limited.  However, I believe that once you activate / use your AP, any, and all photos that have been in your Photo Pass account during the last year, and 30 days, will reappear without the watermarks, and be available for you to download.
> 
> I am sure that someone else with first hand experience will also chime in here.  We have a couple of very experienced members helping out in this thread.


Thanks so much!


----------



## CarolynFH

Tomh said:


> I answered in the other thread too, but I'll post my answer here as well.  Keep in mind, that I have only been an AP holder for a few months, so my first hand knowledge is limited.  However, I believe that once you activate / use your AP, any, and all photos that have been in your Photo Pass account during the last year, and 30 days, will reappear without the watermarks, and be available for you to download.
> 
> I am sure that someone else with first hand experience will also chime in here.  We have a couple of very experienced members helping out in this thread.



I just replied in the other thread too! Based on my experience with AP renewals as well as expiration and activation of a new one months later, you should be good!


----------



## igrsod

erionm said:


> Yes, you can download multiple images at once using the PhotoPass *website*.  If you hover your mouse over an image, there will be a grey circle with a check mark.  If you click that, it will turn green and be flagged for download.  You can continue to individually flag photos or select all visible media by using the checkbox that appears just beneath the bar that shows flagged images.  Once you've selected what you want to download, click the download button.


Thank you... I was getting frustrated doing it one picture at a time.


----------



## SuzyQue

SuzyQue said:


> Will the One Day Memory Maker cover pictures at our Chef Mickey’s breakfast?





Tomh said:


> Yes, the one day Memory Maker will cover all of the photos taken on any one day in Disney World.


I just read on another page that they will take a pic of you with the statue when you first come in, but won’t take any of you interacting with the characters. Is this correct?


----------



## wuzzle02

karrit2000 said:


> I contacted PhotoPass about the inability to edit the photos on the new website.  Here's the response I just received from them:
> 
> *Jan 30, 2:53 PM EST
> 
> Greetings Karyn,
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry regarding our new Disney PhotoPass® online experience.
> 
> We regularly evaluate our products and services and are constantly trying to improve our overall online experience. At this time we no longer offer editing features on the website. However, once an image is purchased and downloaded, you may use any digital editing software on your computer to adjust your images.
> 
> The Walt Disney World® and Disneyland® App offers the capability to add borders, stickers and filters, as well as crop your Disney PhotoPass® photos.
> 1. Select the “Disney PhotoPass®” option on the app.
> 2. Click on a photograph you wish to enhance and select the word “Edit”
> 3. From the enhance window, you can add borders, stickers, crop, or filter your photo.
> 4. After all edits have been made, select the check mark
> 5. Your edited photo must be saved before closing out the app, as these modifications to not save in our PhotoPass® server.
> 
> Please be advised that, any edit made to a photo while in the application will not appear when you view your image at MyDisneyPhotoPass.com.
> 
> We hope you enjoy viewing your Disney Memories on DisneyWorld.com/Photopass.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Oliver
> Guest Support Team
> Disney Photo Imaging
> Phone: 714-520-7106*
> 
> So it looks like edits can now only be done through the app you we will need to save them on our own.  I haven't had a chance to check out the app yet to see how this is going to work but I'm really not happy about this change.  I prefer to work with editing the photos on my computer, not my phone or tablet.  And we all know how reliable & stable the app isn't.





I don't have an Edit button.  All I have is Save/Share/Buy Photo Gifts.  Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SuzyQue said:


> I just read on another page that they will take a pic of you with the statue when you first come in, but won’t take any of you interacting with the characters. Is this correct?


Character meals have a "host" character that has the PhotoPass photographer with them before you are seated.  That picture will link to Memory Maker.  Characters that visit the table do not have a photographer with them so you will need to take use your own cameras for photos or ask somebody else to take photos for you.  In my experience, the wait staff is always willing if they're around and if not, other diners will almost always volunteer if you're dining solo or you want the entire group in the photo.  Just ask.


----------



## karrit2000

wuzzle02 said:


> I don't have an Edit button.  All I have is Save/Share/Buy Photo Gifts.  Anyone know what's going on?


I don't have an Edit button either.  Are you using Apple or Android?  I e-mailed them back but haven't received a response yet.  As someone else already posted it is in the IOS app for Apple products on the DL app but doesn't appear to exist for Android so far.  Judging from their original response to me I doubt they really care since the capability is there for some guests according to them.


----------



## Tomh

SuzyQue said:


> I just read on another page that they will take a pic of you with the statue when you first come in, but won’t take any of you interacting with the characters. Is this correct?


Yes, this is true for Chef Mickey's.  The Photopass Photographer will take your photos with the statue, but when the characters come around to your table, you will need to take the photos yourself, or ask one of the waitstaff / character handlers if they would be willing to take a family shot for you.


----------



## BK2014

Question regarding "magic shots" - We were just at WDW 01/26-02/01/19.  We purchased and used memory maker.  In several shots we were posed as if pointing to or looking at something in front of us, in the air or on the ground.  On previous trips, these were usually magic shots where a character or something was inserted into the picture that we would be pointing at.  However, on this trip that did not happen.  We just have pictures of use pointing at nothing.  Is this unusual?


----------



## Tomh

BK2014 said:


> Question regarding "magic shots" - We were just at WDW 01/26-02/01/19.  We purchased and used memory maker.  In several shots we were posed as if pointing to or looking at something in front of us, in the air or on the ground.  On previous trips, these were usually magic shots where a character or something was inserted into the picture that we would be pointing at.  However, on this trip that did not happen.  We just have pictures of use pointing at nothing.  Is this unusual?


You can try contacting PhotoPass and see if they might be able to fix those pictures for you.  Sounds like somehow the magic slipped through the cracks and didn't get attached to your photos.


----------



## ElsieLew

Hello! I've purchased a memory maker which I'm sharing with two friends and their kids. It's linked to my MDE account and my friends are all linked to my account via my family and friends list. One of my friends arrives the day before me. Will her pictures from that first day still show up in my memory maker? We're only there for less than a week, so no danger of crossing the 30 day threshold....Thanks!


----------



## BigThunderDave

BigThunderDave said:


> Hello and thank you in advance for your help!
> 
> I'm a bit confused about how Photopass downloads work when it comes to annual pass upgrades and I hope someone can help.  I currently have the Weekday Select AP, activated February 1, 2018.  This pass does not include Photopass downloads.   I have photos that I'd like to download from February and July 2018 (already disappeared from MDE) and October 2018 (some of which will be disappearing tomorrow), and I expect to be in the parks and taking more photos in December 2018 and January 2019.
> 
> My understanding is that the cheapest annual pass that includes unlimited downloads is the Gold pass.  I have no need for any other benefits of the Gold Pass, but I would really like unlimited photo downloads.
> 
> 1. If I pay to upgrade to the Gold Pass in a couple weeks, will my expired photos from July and October reappear?
> 
> 2. What if I don't upgrade now, but just wait to upgrade until February 1st when my pass is expiring, and then renew it as a Gold pass?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.





BigThunderDave said:


> Just an update: Although it doesn't expire for another month and a half, today I went ahead and renewed my Annual Pass, and I chose the Gold Pass instead of the Weekday Select.  When viewing my existing photos, the watermarks are still there, and there's a message above each one that says "Not part of your entitled downloads".  My older photos have not reappeared, and my newest ones still indicate the 45 day expiration date.
> 
> Should I expect my older photos to reappear in early February when my Gold Pass benefits become active?  I'm a little nervous about allowing my photos from last week to disappear before then.



A final update, just to provide data points for others.  When my Gold Pass became active, it did not retroactively remove the watermarks or change the expiration date on old photos, nor did expired photos reappear in my account.  I don't know if this is because of my specific situation (upgrading at renewal time from a Weekday Select to a Gold Pass), or if it indicates that going forward, annual passes will no longer provide access to photos taken in the 365 days prior to activation of the pass.  But those of you who were counting on that unadvertised feature may want to tread carefully, as it may have been eliminated as part of the transition to the new site.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

In case anyone else was curious about the conspicuous lack of CALENDARS as a product option, I've been told by a CM that they do not have them at this time, though they may add more products in the future.

I take that as a "NO CALENDARS" response.  Pretty disappointing.


----------



## Tomh

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> In case anyone else was curious about the conspicuous lack of CALENDARS as a product option, I've been told by a CM that they do not have them at this time, though they may add more products in the future.
> 
> I take that as a "NO CALENDARS" response.  Pretty disappointing.


Might I suggest, as an alternative, vista print.  I have used them for photo calendars for the past couple of years, and have been quite happy with the results.


----------



## Tomh

BigThunderDave said:


> A final update, just to provide data points for others.  When my Gold Pass became active, it did not retroactively remove the watermarks or change the expiration date on old photos, nor did expired photos reappear in my account.  I don't know if this is because of my specific situation (upgrading at renewal time from a Weekday Select to a Gold Pass), or if it indicates that going forward, annual passes will no longer provide access to photos taken in the 365 days prior to activation of the pass.  But those of you who were counting on that unadvertised feature may want to tread carefully, as it may have been eliminated as part of the transition to the new site.


Perhaps, the reason for the discrepancy between my experience, and yours, lies in the fact that the old photos which reappeared in my account, I had access to as part of a Memory Maker previously.


----------



## AreWeThereYeti

Just returned from a trip with just DH and myself.  Previous trips over the last 5-6 years, we have gone with several family members and purchased Memory Maker for those trips.  This time I only wanted a few pictures to remember the trip, we didn't have very many taken and just got a PhotoPass card.  I'm a little disappointed that I must download (buy) the actual photo before it will take all the writing off the picture.  I'm not really sure which ones I like best with the fact that they are all covered with the writing.  Is that just the way it is, or am I missing something?


----------



## Tomh

AreWeThereYeti said:


> Just returned from a trip with just DH and myself.  Previous trips over the last 5-6 years, we have gone with several family members and purchased Memory Maker for those trips.  This time I only wanted a few pictures to remember the trip, we didn't have very many taken and just got a PhotoPass card.  I'm a little disappointed that I must download (buy) the actual photo before it will take all the writing off the picture.  I'm not really sure which ones I like best with the fact that they are all covered with the writing.  Is that just the way it is, or am I missing something?


That is just the way it is.  If they removed the writing from the photos, then people would simply save the photos, and never pay to download them.


----------



## Tiffany4909

Forgive me if this has been asked before, I have an AP. I have family heading to WDW in a few weeks but I will not be going with them. Am I correct in understanding that as long as we are connected in MDE I will be able to download all of their photos for them?


----------



## Tomh

Tiffany4909 said:


> Forgive me if this has been asked before, I have an AP. I have family heading to WDW in a few weeks but I will not be going with them. Am I correct in understanding that as long as we are connected in MDE I will be able to download all of their photos for them?


Yes.  As long as each member of your family is connected to you through Friends and Family, you will be able to see, and download their photos.


----------



## TJSinWisconsin

Wayland10 said:


> I just bought Memory Maker for my next trip... This is all so discouraging.


I haven't read many of the posts, but from your comment it sounds like it's not worth purchasing, is that the general consensus? Thanks.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

TJSinWisconsin said:


> I haven't read many of the posts, but from your comment it sounds like it's not worth purchasing, is that the general consensus? Thanks.



No. It's not the general consensus. I enjoyed doing the borders on my photos and adding the effects. That's no longer available. However, that is not why I purchase Memory Maker. I purchase it because of the types of photos I got that I couldn't capture with my camera. I will be purchasing again for my June trip.


----------



## Tomh

TJSinWisconsin said:


> I haven't read many of the posts, but from your comment it sounds like it's not worth purchasing, is that the general consensus? Thanks.


Memory Maker give you all of your on ride photos, and allows you to have photos taken in the parks of your entire family.  I have gotten some amazing photos over the years from it. If you are really that interested in putting frames and stickers on your photos, you can always get a photo editing package, and do as you like at home once you've downloaded the photos.

GIMP is a free, open source photo editing package that is quite powerful, very similar to Adobe Photoshop, and quite a good choice for anyone wanted to get into editing their photos without spending a lot of money on software.


----------



## Bama Mom

Tomh said:


> Members of the military can take advantage of a military discount on Memory Maker, and purchase it for $98.  The military Memory Maker is retroactive, so that it includes photos that have already been taken.  Therefore, it can be purchased at any point during your trip.  This has to be purchased in person in Disney World, from a Guest Relations window, or ticket booth.  The Military Memory Maker discount is available to both current, and retired members of the Military.
> 
> Annual Passholders.  Most Annual Passholder levels include free digital downloads of PhotoPass photos.  If you have this, there is no need to buy any of the above Photo products.  When you activate your Annual Pass, any photos which are currently in your PhotoPass account, as well as any you have taken while your Annual Pass is valid, will be available for you to download at no additional charge.



Okay, I'm sure that answer to my questions are in this thread somewhere but I am having no luck searching so I'll just ask.
1. In Alabama veterans have the word Veterans on their drivers license and that can be used to verify that one is a veteran. Would that suffice in order to to purchase the MM at the military discount or does one need to bring more to verify they are eligible since not all veterans are retired from the service but instead just honorably discharged?
2. I am considering upgrading my 6 day park hopper ticket to an AP when I go in August because there possibly will be another trip in May or June 2020. If I do that, would photopass photos start immediately or would there be a three day delay like it is if you don't purchase it in advance. I don't want to miss the photos taken those first few days of my trip so wanted to clarify if this would be like those purchasing with the military discount and start immediately.


----------



## erionm

Bama Mom said:


> 1. In Alabama veterans have the word Veterans on their drivers license and that can be used to verify that one is a veteran. Would that suffice in order to to purchase the MM at the military discount or does one need to bring more to verify they are eligible since not all veterans are retired from the service but instead just honorably discharged?


Disney will most likely want to see a Military ID that's issued by the Department of Defense (DoD).



> 2. I am considering upgrading my 6 day park hopper ticket to an AP when I go in August because there possibly will be another trip in May or June 2020. If I do that, would photopass photos start immediately or would there be a three day delay like it is if you don't purchase it in advance. I don't want to miss the photos taken those first few days of my trip so wanted to clarify if this would be like those purchasing with the military discount and start immediately.


The Photo download entitlement on eligible annual passes does not have a waiting period.


----------



## Bama Mom

erionm said:


> Disney will most likely want to see a Military ID that's issued by the Department of Defense (DoD).
> 
> 
> The Photo download entitlement on eligible annual passes does not have a waiting period.



Awesome. thank you so much for the quick answers.


----------



## Tomh

Bama Mom said:


> Okay, I'm sure that answer to my questions are in this thread somewhere but I am having no luck searching so I'll just ask.
> 1. In Alabama veterans have the word Veterans on their drivers license and that can be used to verify that one is a veteran. Would that suffice in order to to purchase the MM at the military discount or does one need to bring more to verify they are eligible since not all veterans are retired from the service but instead just honorably discharged?
> 2. I am considering upgrading my 6 day park hopper ticket to an AP when I go in August because there possibly will be another trip in May or June 2020. If I do that, would photopass photos start immediately or would there be a three day delay like it is if you don't purchase it in advance. I don't want to miss the photos taken those first few days of my trip so wanted to clarify if this would be like those purchasing with the military discount and start immediately.


My guess is that Disney will require a current valid Military ID.

The Photopass Photos will start immediately with an AP purchase.


----------



## cadien

Hi! I’m sorry for asking something already in this thread but we’re at the parks now (first visit!) and there are so many pages. Our travel agent booked the Memory Maker under my husband’s name but I’m the only one with a Disney log-in. He would rather not create one. Is there a way for me to be authorized to see the non-watermarked photos or does he just have to make an account?


----------



## Tiggerlover91

cadien said:


> Hi! I’m sorry for asking something already in this thread but we’re at the parks now (first visit!) and there are so many pages. Our travel agent booked the Memory Maker under my husband’s name but I’m the only one with a Disney log-in. He would rather not create one. Is there a way for me to be authorized to see the non-watermarked photos or does he just have to make an account?



if your husband is in your friends and family you should be good.


----------



## j2thomason

cadien said:


> Hi! I’m sorry for asking something already in this thread but we’re at the parks now (first visit!) and there are so many pages. Our travel agent booked the Memory Maker under my husband’s name but I’m the only one with a Disney log-in. He would rather not create one. Is there a way for me to be authorized to see the non-watermarked photos or does he just have to make an account?


Contact your travel agent and get the email and password for your husband's MDE account. I would think that the travel agent had to create an account for him in order to purchase the memory Maker and then attach it to his account. The memory Maker must be attached to an account.


----------



## Tomh

Tiggerlover91 said:


> if your husband is in your friends and family you should be good.



That is not how Memory Maker works.  Her pictures will be included in his Memory Maker (and I am assuming that they TA already set them up as friends and family . .. . if they did not, it is time for a new TA) however, she will not be able to see photos without water marks, or download photos from her MDE, that will have to be done from his if the purchase was indeed made under his name.



j2thomason said:


> Contact your travel agent and get the email and password for your husband's MDE account. I would think that the travel agent had to create an account for him in order to purchase the memory Maker and then attach it to his account. The memory Maker must be attached to an account.



Yes to this.  Your travel agent should have the necessary information for you to log into your husbands MDE account, which you will need in order to download the photos anyway.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Tomh said:


> That is not how Memory Maker works.  Her pictures will be included in his Memory Maker (and I am assuming that they TA already set them up as friends and family . .. . if they did not, it is time for a new TA) however, she will not be able to see photos without water marks, or download photos from her MDE, that will have to be done from his if the purchase was indeed made under his name.



Thanks @Tomh ! I knew I should have tagged you instead!


----------



## Tomh

Tiggerlover91 said:


> Thanks @Tomh ! I knew I should have tagged you instead!


No problem, happy to help!


----------



## jacobsmommy

We will be heading back to WDW this July with my parents and my brother with his family.  We will all be at POR in three separate rooms.  We are all connected on the website/app.  Do we need more than one memory maker?  I want to make sure that we can all get pics taken even if we aren't together.


----------



## Tomh

jacobsmommy said:


> We will be heading back to WDW this July with my parents and my brother with his family.  We will all be at POR in three separate rooms.  We are all connected on the website/app.  Do we need more than one memory maker?  I want to make sure that we can all get pics taken even if we aren't together.


You do not need multiple Memory Maker purchases.  One person out of your party will purchase Memory Maker.  You will then make certain that every person who will be travelling with you is on the Friends and Family list for the one person whom purchased the Memory Maker.  With that done, that one person will be able to see all of the photos taken by everyone in the party, without the water marks, and will be able to download all of the photos.  That person then can either share their login information with the rest of the family, allowing them to download photos for themselves, or copy and distribute the photos to the rest of the family as they see fit.


----------



## CarolynFH

Tomh said:


> You do not need multiple Memory Maker purchases.  One person out of your party will purchase Memory Maker.  You will then make certain that every person who will be travelling with you is on the Friends and Family list for the one person whom purchased the Memory Maker.  With that done, that one person will be able to see all of the photos taken by everyone in the party, without the water marks, and will be able to download all of the photos.  That person then can either share their login information with the rest of the family, allowing them to download photos for themselves, or copy and distribute the photos to the rest of the family as they see fit.



In addition to having everyone in the traveling party listed in the F&F list for the owner of MM, be sure that everyone including children gives permission to share their photos with the owner of MM.  There's a box to check and I think it is in their own account or the account of the person who manages them (for instance parent of children).  Most kids love to have the PhotoPass photographer scan their MBs, so it's especially important that their MDE profiles give permission to the MM owner to view their photos!


----------



## Tomh

CarolynFH said:


> In addition to having everyone in the traveling party listed in the F&F list for the owner of MM, be sure that everyone including children gives permission to share their photos with the owner of MM.  There's a box to check and I think it is in their own account or the account of the person who manages them (for instance parent of children).  Most kids love to have the PhotoPass photographer scan their MBs, so it's especially important that their MDE profiles give permission to the MM owner to view their photos!


Yes, I don't know how I forgot that.  It is quite important to make sure that they have all checked the "My Disney PhotoPass Photos" box in the "Update" area for the person who has the Memory Maker.


----------



## Maine Disney First Timer

Does anyone have an email address for photopass or memory maker? I am wanting to show them how dark alot of our pictures are when we were there last week. For $169 i expected better quality. Some are so dark you cant even see my husband.


----------



## Tomh

Maine Disney First Timer said:


> Does anyone have an email address for photopass or memory maker? I am wanting to show them how dark alot of our pictures are when we were there last week. For $169 i expected better quality. Some are so dark you cant even see my husband.



You might try this *PAGE *to contact PhotoPass.  You might also try running those dark photos through a photo editor.  Something like Photoshop, Gimp, or even just the Photos app that comes with windows will give you some ability to adjust brightness, and contrast, which may be all you need to bring those photos to life.


----------



## Jhp8

I am sharing MM with a couple of friends.  I have linked the friends, but we are having some issues getting the rest of their family linked.  Is it really needed to link the kids/spouses if they will be together all the time?  Could the photographer just scan the parents magic band when taking any pictures for the family and have the parent scan their magic band at the Photo Booth at the end of the ride?  Or is that an issue since they are using their magic band to put their kids pictures under their profile?


----------



## Tomh

Jhp8 said:


> I am sharing MM with a couple of friends.  I have linked the friends, but we are having some issues getting the rest of their family linked.  Is it really needed to link the kids/spouses if they will be together all the time?  Could the photographer just scan the parents magic band when taking any pictures for the family and have the parent scan their magic band at the Photo Booth at the end of the ride?  Or is that an issue since they are using their magic band to put their kids pictures under their profile?


Not all rides have a photo booth at the end.  Off the top of my head, I know Pirates of the Caribbean, and Seven Dwarfs Mine Train do not.  There are probably others.  Send the Friends and Family invites using Email addresses.  If it doesn't work sending from your account to theirs, then send the other way around if you can.


----------



## Glenn29

I'm sorry if this has been asked and answered, I did try searching for forum but when I searched I found multiple occurrences but not the answer I was looking for.

We purchased memory maker before we left, took lots of photos and are now back.  I can see these photos fine on my phone but for some reason when I go to look on my PC at work all I see are the frames where the photos should be.  THere are lots of them, some even have the little arrow that shows a video will play, but no images at all.

I tried clearing my cache but that didn't do it.  I've tried in both chrome and internet explorer.  

Any suggestions?

thanks for any help.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Glenn29 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked and answered, I did try searching for forum but when I searched I found multiple occurrences but not the answer I was looking for.
> 
> We purchased memory maker before we left, took lots of photos and are now back.  I can see these photos fine on my phone but for some reason when I go to look on my PC at work all I see are the frames where the photos should be.  THere are lots of them, some even have the little arrow that shows a video will play, but no images at all.
> 
> I tried clearing my cache but that didn't do it.  I've tried in both chrome and internet explorer.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> thanks for any help.




Try Chrome icognito or Safari on Mozilla.


----------



## Tomh

Glenn29 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked and answered, I did try searching for forum but when I searched I found multiple occurrences but not the answer I was looking for.
> 
> We purchased memory maker before we left, took lots of photos and are now back.  I can see these photos fine on my phone but for some reason when I go to look on my PC at work all I see are the frames where the photos should be.  THere are lots of them, some even have the little arrow that shows a video will play, but no images at all.
> 
> I tried clearing my cache but that didn't do it.  I've tried in both chrome and internet explorer.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> thanks for any help.


Since you say this is from work, is it possible that there is some kind of filter / firewall / software on the computer, or network, that is prohibiting you from opening the media?


----------



## Glenn29

Tiggerlover91 said:


> Try Chrome icognito or Safari on Mozilla.



I tried Chrome Icognito, keep forgetting to try on my Mac at home, hopefully it works there.

As far as a firewall I'm not sure.  I get photos on a lot of other sites including similar photo sites like CVS, snapfish or shutterfly, but it could be something about the way the disney site is set up.  I know we do have some blocking software, for instance I can't get to facebook or twitter, but it's pretty clear when those sites are blocked.


----------



## erionm

Tomh said:


> Not all rides have a photo booth at the end.  Off the top of my head, I know Pirates of the Caribbean, and Seven Dwarfs Mine Train do not.  There are probably others.


Frozen Ever After and Slinky Dog Dash don't have photo kiosks.


----------



## EdnaMarieMode

I did try to search for an answer so I apologize if this has been covered.

I have AP. Last August we traveled with my father, who does not have AP but was on our reservation and is linked in my MDE account.  For a few photos, he had them scan his magic band. Now those photos are no longer in my account. 

I was told that this is because his photos only stay for 45 days whereas mine stay for 1 year. When we had the pictures taken, we were told that it would not make any difference.

So . . .
Question 1- is that correct, that his photos would be gone after 45 days?
Question 2- is there any way to get these photos back or should I not bother calling?
Question 3- is there some setting I'm not considering that would fix this problem (I am having it display everyone's photos, all locations)


----------



## erionm

EdnaMarieMode said:


> I did try to search for an answer so I apologize if this has been covered.
> 
> I have AP. Last August we traveled with my father, who does not have AP but was on our reservation and is linked in my MDE account.  For a few photos, he had them scan his magic band. Now those photos are no longer in my account.
> 
> I was told that this is because his photos only stay for 45 days whereas mine stay for 1 year. When we had the pictures taken, we were told that it would not make any difference.
> 
> So . . .
> Question 1- is that correct, that his photos would be gone after 45 days?
> Question 2- is there any way to get these photos back or should I not bother calling?
> Question 3- is there some setting I'm not considering that would fix this problem (I am having it display everyone's photos, all locations)


Any photos taken of linked family & friends should remain viewable in YOUR account for 1 year.

The actual issue with the missing photos may be related to the recent PhotoPass server and website upgrades.

I currently have a valid AP (expires in July) and lost photos of mine that were only 4 or 5 months old as a result of the PhotoPass server/website upgrade.  I had previously download them, so I'm not too concerned about them.


----------



## EdnaMarieMode

erionm said:


> Any photos taken of linked family & friends should remain viewable in YOUR account for 1 year.
> 
> *The actual issue with the missing photos may be related to the recent PhotoPass server and website upgrades.*
> 
> I currently have a valid AP (expires in July) and lost photos of mine that were only 4 or 5 months old as a result of the PhotoPass server/website upgrade.  I had previously download them, so I'm not too concerned about them.



I was hoping that was the case (not that I'm thrilled anyone is losing photos, but rather that this is just a technical issue and not something I should call about). 

I realized in the meantime that I did manage to download all of our photos (phew!) around Xmas time, so it's not a total loss.

Thanks!


----------



## limace

Ok, dumb question: I have added my husband and kids to my reservation and FP+ and dining bookings but they don’t have their own MDE accounts. Should they for photopass to work, or for other reasons? Will it mess things up to create separate accounts at this point? My kids don’t have phones and we will mostly be together.


----------



## Wayland10

limace said:


> Ok, dumb question: I have added my husband and kids to my reservation and FP+ and dining bookings but they don’t have their own MDE accounts. Should they for photopass to work, or for other reasons? Will it mess things up to create separate accounts at this point? My kids don’t have phones and we will mostly be together.



I actually just came to post the same question!


----------



## Tiggerlover91

limace said:


> Ok, dumb question: I have added my husband and kids to my reservation and FP+ and dining bookings but they don’t have their own MDE accounts. Should they for photopass to work, or for other reasons? Will it mess things up to create separate accounts at this point? My kids don’t have phones and we will mostly be together.



@Tomh  is the expert here, but I'm pretty sure, if you're the one who put the Memory Maker on your MDE account, that is all you need.  I'm told, only one person needs a band linked to Memory Maker for the pictures to be received.  And the only "dumb" questions are the ones you don't ask.


----------



## Tomh

limace said:


> Ok, dumb question: I have added my husband and kids to my reservation and FP+ and dining bookings but they don’t have their own MDE accounts. Should they for photopass to work, or for other reasons? Will it mess things up to create separate accounts at this point? My kids don’t have phones and we will mostly be together.



They don't need their own MDE accounts . . . . more below



Wayland10 said:


> I actually just came to post the same question!



Read on 



Tiggerlover91 said:


> @Tomh  is the expert here, but I'm pretty sure, if you're the one who put the Memory Maker on your MDE account, that is all you need.  I'm told, only one person needs a band linked to Memory Maker for the pictures to be received.  And the only "dumb" questions are the ones you don't ask.



I wouldn't go so far as to say I am an expert, there are plenty who know more, but I am more than happy to share what I do know.  Indeed, the only dumb question is the one you don't ask.

So, as I said above, family members do NOT need to have their own MDE account.  You need to have them listed as Family and Friends in your MDE account.  When you look at your Family and Friends list, next to their names it should say "Plans managed by me."  That is all you need.  Photos linked to their Magic Bands (like on ride photos) will be visible in your MDE account, and available for you to download.

While it is possible to create separate accounts for everyone, and still set it up so you can download all the photos, it is not necessary, and just opens up room for mistakes to be made.  I would probably leave it the way it is.


----------



## unwritten01

It also opens room to get a lot of pics of other people when they decide to hold their band up to every single scanner at the picture viewing area. We order the CD after we get home (seems like such a great bargain) and always laugh.


----------



## tlmadden73

Can memory maker be cancelled if it was part of a package that was just paid off in full?
Can you just get a refund on the memory maker portion?

I ask because my sister bought a package for a month from now (French Quarter, dining plan, memory maker (apparently) and we are going to be joining them. My family has an annual pass, so we already have the Memory Maker and could just download their photos for them (even if we arent there).  I know I told her that, so not sure why she got it anyway?

Ugh. I am upset that they are wasting $169. I hope they can get a refund on that portion without messing up their entire package.


----------



## Tomh

tlmadden73 said:


> Can memory maker be cancelled if it was part of a package that was just paid off in full?
> Can you just get a refund on the memory maker portion?
> 
> I ask because my sister bought a package for a month from now (French Quarter, dining plan, memory maker (apparently) and we are going to be joining them. My family has an annual pass, so we already have the Memory Maker and could just download their photos for them (even if we arent there).  I know I told her that, so not sure why she got it anyway?
> 
> Ugh. I am upset that they are wasting $169. I hope they can get a refund on that portion without messing up their entire package.



I think you are in luck.  A separate Memory Maker purchase is non-refundable and non-transferable.  However, a Memory Maker purchased as part of a vacation package can be taken off the package.  More than 45 days prior to the start of your vacation, it should be refunded with no penalty.  44-14 days out, there will be a $50 change fee.  14 - 1 day, there will be a $50 change fee, and a $15 supplier fee.

Have your sister give Disney a call.


----------



## tlmadden73

Tomh said:


> I think you are in luck.  A separate Memory Maker purchase is non-refundable and non-transferable.  However, a Memory Maker purchased as part of a vacation package can be taken off the package.  More than 45 days prior to the start of your vacation, it should be refunded with no penalty.  44-14 days out, there will be a $50 change fee.  14 - 1 day, there will be a $50 change fee, and a $15 supplier fee.
> 
> Have your sister give Disney a call.


Thanks .. she did. And even though we are under 30 days (vacation starts on March 25th for her), it seems like they cancelled it for her. (She didn't mention a change fee, so I am guessing there wasn't one). 

I had to assure her .. several times .. that my memory maker (via Annual Pass) would allow me to see and download the photos of her family (especially since we are leaving a day before they do). Hopefully that hasn't changed in the past 4 months and I will be able to see any photos from their scanned bands (all of them are in my friends/family list).


----------



## manfred4247

We went on a trip to Disney in 2015 and shared Memory Maker with a Facebook group.  I have removed that person from my friends list.  When I went to check my family to make sure everybody was shared with me and the Memory Maker I purchased this time it still shows the person from 2015.  Does that matter?  I want to make sure that everything will still be connected to me.  See below.


----------



## Tomh

manfred4247 said:


> We went on a trip to Disney in 2015 and shared Memory Maker with a Facebook group.  I have removed that person from my friends list.  When I went to check my family to make sure everybody was shared with me and the Memory Maker I purchased this time it still shows the person from 2015.  Does that matter?  I want to make sure that everything will still be connected to me.  See below.
> View attachment 384323


I would go ahead and remove that person again, and if you can't make that stick, perhaps a call to Disney is in order.


----------



## manfred4247

Tomh said:


> I would go ahead and remove that person again, and if you can't make that stick, perhaps a call to Disney is in order.


Thank You.  I have clicked remove from my list and save multiple times.  I will call.


----------



## OSUZorba

Does any know if you can download a copyright release from the memory maker website? I am having trouble getting my Slinky Dog picture printed because it has a copyright mark on it.


----------



## OSUZorba

Also is there any way to delete photos that aren't yours on the website?


----------



## OSUZorba

Man, this new website is terrible. It appears it will only download 500 images at a time and there is no good way of selecting in blocks of 500. Then the images download in a random order so it is even harder to know what is and isn't missing. And when you select all it doesn't tell you how many are selected.


----------



## Tomh

OSUZorba said:


> Man, this new website is terrible. It appears it will only download 500 images at a time and there is no good way of selecting in blocks of 500. Then the images download in a random order so it is even harder to know what is and isn't missing. And when you select all it doesn't tell you how many are selected.


I know I always used to get a copyright release with my Memory Maker purchase, but I do not recall the specifics of where that file was downloaded from, sorry.

Photos can be deleted, but they have to be done ONE photo at a time.  Click on the thumbnail on the photopass website to open the full size photo, and then you should see the trash can which you can click on to delete it.


----------



## raider97

Where did the edit button go? Anyone else having problems editing their photos?


----------



## azgumidrop

How do I know my purchase is linked to my magic band ?  Thanks


----------



## Tiggerlover91

azgumidrop said:


> How do I know my purchase is linked to my magic band ?  Thanks



As far as I remember, so long as Memory Maker is showing on your MDE account you should be good.


----------



## Tomh

raider97 said:


> Where did the edit button go? Anyone else having problems editing their photos?



Sorry, but I believe that editing photos on the Disney World website is a thing of the past.



azgumidrop said:


> How do I know my purchase is linked to my magic band ?  Thanks



If you can see the Memory Maker in your My Disney Experience, then it is linked to your Magic Band.  In order for it to be linked to the Magic Bands of other people in your travelling party, they will need to be connected to you through Family and Friends in My Disney Experience, and you will need to be certain that the box for "My Disney PhotoPass Photos" has been checked for each of them.


----------



## mom2rtk

Tomh said:


> Sorry, but I believe that editing photos on the Disney World website is a thing of the past.


After using the similar system at DLR the last couple of years, I can tell you it's a big loss. Between that and the coming box photos, they have really downgraded the product.


----------



## TeresaNJ

I just went to edit and download my photopass photos from our trip last month, and I can not find the edit button.  There is no edit button.  What happened?  Is this true that it's no longer available?  No stickers, no frames, no nothing?  Can someone confirm?


----------



## Tomh

TeresaNJ said:


> I just went to edit and download my photopass photos from our trip last month, and I can not find the edit button.  There is no edit button.  What happened?  Is this true that it's no longer available?  No stickers, no frames, no nothing?  Can someone confirm?



Unfortunately, it seems that editing photopass photos is now a thing of the past.  The built in Photos app in Windows does a fair job for cropping, rotating, fixing red eye, spot fixing, and basic adjustment of color and light, actually more than what could be done on the Photopass site.  If you need more advanced editing options, Gimp is a free photo editing program that is quite versatile and powerful.


----------



## FoxC63

susanktz said:


> I think it was $149.  I knew it wasn't as high as $169.  I can understand price increases, but wow! ... the really sock it to ya when they raise their prices.



and when the photos come out so so or worst not in your account and cannot be located.


----------



## sherlockmiles

karrit2000 said:


> I contacted PhotoPass about the inability to edit the photos on the new website.  Here's the response I just received from them:
> 
> *Jan 30, 2:53 PM EST
> 
> Greetings Karyn,
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry regarding our new Disney PhotoPass® online experience.
> 
> We regularly evaluate our products and services and are constantly trying to improve our overall online experience. At this time we no longer offer editing features on the website. However, once an image is purchased and downloaded, you may use any digital editing software on your computer to adjust your images.
> 
> The Walt Disney World® and Disneyland® App offers the capability to add borders, stickers and filters, as well as crop your Disney PhotoPass® photos.
> 1. Select the “Disney PhotoPass®” option on the app.
> 2. Click on a photograph you wish to enhance and select the word “Edit”
> 3. From the enhance window, you can add borders, stickers, crop, or filter your photo.
> 4. After all edits have been made, select the check mark
> 5. Your edited photo must be saved before closing out the app, as these modifications to not save in our PhotoPass® server.
> 
> Please be advised that, any edit made to a photo while in the application will not appear when you view your image at MyDisneyPhotoPass.com.
> 
> We hope you enjoy viewing your Disney Memories on DisneyWorld.com/Photopass.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Oliver
> Guest Support Team
> Disney Photo Imaging
> Phone: 714-520-7106*
> 
> So it looks like edits can now only be done through the app you we will need to save them on our own.  I haven't had a chance to check out the app yet to see how this is going to work but I'm really not happy about this change.  I prefer to work with editing the photos on my computer, not my phone or tablet.  And we all know how reliable & stable the app isn't.




OMG - I can BARELY contain myself!!!!!!!!
Editing in an app ONLY - really?????

@!@#!#$!@#@##$^%$%^^%^&%$#$@^$$^&^*()_)_)(()&&*%%^#@@#!#$#^%*&+()*&$#@@#~@##$$&


AND anything I edit I wont see??!!!   Why not?  Where is it?

AND FOR $190!!!!

And I can only edit in the app that only shows about 75% of your photos if youre lucky....even after 24 hours.........

*breathe*


OK - so my work around idea is to download app the the largest tablet I can find, edit and save to tablet, copy to computer.....

Will really need to rethink this - it was SOOOO nice to not have to carry camera.........


----------



## sherlockmiles

Tiggerlover91 said:


> No. It's not the general consensus. I enjoyed doing the borders on my photos and adding the effects. That's no longer available. However, that is not why I purchase Memory Maker. I purchase it because of the types of photos I got that I couldn't capture with my camera. I will be purchasing again for my June trip.




We purchase as these are the only photos we end up with that have both me and my DH.  All other vacations the photos only have 1 of us......


----------



## Tomh

sherlockmiles said:


> OMG - I can BARELY contain myself!!!!!!!!
> Editing in an app ONLY - really?????



I am currently viewing photos from my August 2018 trip in the app.  Unless I am blind, there is NO way to edit photos, even in the app, anymore.  The only options I am given are to save, or share.  Editing, as far as I can tell, is a thing of the past.



sherlockmiles said:


> We purchase as these are the only photos we end up with that have both me and my DH.  All other vacations the photos only have 1 of us......



This 100% is my reason for purchasing Memory Maker.  I have never been a huge fan of the stickers and boarders, and editing the photos on the PhotoPass website was always so slow and cumbersome.  I haven't edited any of my photos on their website in quite a few years now.  Instead, I have been downloading them as is, and then editing in Photoshop, which is a far superior way to edit anyway, and allows for corrections, adjustments, and enhancements that were never possible with the PhotoPass website.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Is there still a "download all" button?


----------



## YodasMom

Wow, things have really changed!!  I could go on and on but basically, I echo everything that has been said.  Also edits I had made from 2 previous trips are partially missing.  I don't know why that would be.

Mine comes with my passholder benefits so I can hold my photos for a year.  I'm sorry I didn't download them sooner.  What a huge mess!!!

The only thing I can suggest is that if you are not happy with the changes, make it known to both Disney Guest Relations and to Photopass.   And, I will certainly do the same!


----------



## sherlockmiles

I haven't seen or heard anything about the box photos at Tinkerbell.  

Can someone please point me to an appropriate thread/post?
THX


----------



## FoxC63

Wait until this hits party goers!  Not everyone takes two or more Disney vacations annually, I'm sure many are not aware.  

I'm disappointed with the overall photographs especially from this past MNSSHP.  Several were out of focus, poorly lit and a group of them were "not found".  As far as I'm concerned it's getting worse each year making me rethink if it's worth the high price tag.


----------



## FoxC63

sherlockmiles said:


> I haven't seen or heard anything about the box photos at Tinkerbell.
> 
> Can someone please point me to an appropriate thread/post?
> THX



Link:  Any first hand reports of Photo Pass box with Tink?

Also see: https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-automated-photopass-cameras-installed-at-town-square-theater/


----------



## Tomh

sherlockmiles said:


> Is there still a "download all" button?


Yes.  On your computer, when you are looking at all of your photos, hover your mouse over one, and you will see a greyed out circle in the upper right corner.  Click on that to turn it green, and place a check mark in it.  Now, at the top of the page, above all of your media, you will see a line that says 1 selected, and then has boxes for cancel, and download.  Just below that, there is some smallish text that says Select all visible media with a check box next to it.

While it does say select all VISIBLE media, it will actually select all of your media, not just what is visible on screen.  At that point, you can download everything.

Now, if anyone figures out a way to DELETE more than one stinking photo at a time, please do share it with me.  I have a few hundred that I would like to purge from my account prior to my trip this summer.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Tomh said:


> Yes.  On your computer, when you are looking at all of your photos, hover your mouse over one, and you will see a greyed out circle in the upper right corner.  Click on that to turn it green, and place a check mark in it.  Now, at the top of the page, above all of your media, you will see a line that says 1 selected, and then has boxes for cancel, and download.  Just below that, there is some smallish text that says Select all visible media with a check box next to it.
> 
> While it does say select all VISIBLE media, it will actually select all of your media, not just what is visible on screen.  At that point, you can download everything.
> 
> Now, if anyone figures out a way to DELETE more than one stinking photo at a time, please do share it with me.  I have a few hundred that I would like to purge from my account prior to my trip this summer.


THX


----------



## karrit2000

sherlockmiles said:


> OMG - I can BARELY contain myself!!!!!!!!
> Editing in an app ONLY - really?????
> 
> @!@#!#$!@#@##$^%$%^^%^&%$#$@^$$^&^*()_)_)(()&&*%%^#@@#!#$#^%*&+()*&$#@@#~@##$$&
> 
> 
> AND anything I edit I wont see??!!!   Why not?  Where is it?
> 
> AND FOR $190!!!!
> 
> And I can only edit in the app that only shows about 75% of your photos if youre lucky....even after 24 hours.........
> 
> *breathe*
> 
> 
> OK - so my work around idea is to download app the the largest tablet I can find, edit and save to tablet, copy to computer.....
> 
> Will really need to rethink this - it was SOOOO nice to not have to carry camera.........




I am not able to edit in the app on Android so they lied.  They never responded back to me after I replied that the instructions they gave me didn't work.


----------



## ang79

Is Memory Maker worth it for only 4 park days (Magic Kingdom, Epcot, Animal Kingdom)?  When we went to Disney a few years ago we went with friends and shared MM and split the cost.  We had free dining so we did a ton of character meals and got a lot of great pictures.  My kids especially loved the magic shots.  I'm debating whether it is worth it this time though.  DD's are 10 and 12 and this is probably the last Disney trip we will plan.  I am always the photo taker on vacations and only have my iphone SE for picture taking.  So I like the idea of professional photos where we can all be in the photo.  But we are also trying to do a budget trip and DH is balking at the price tag of MM!


----------



## FoxC63

@ang79 
Personally, I don't think it's worth it because every photo you want can be had by asking a photopass photographer to take. 

Magic shots are a different story however you can add specific images to make them.  


One Day memory maker is a great value especially if you plan on doing a one day event.  It does not have to party specific and you will have access to the photo shops at Disney Springs and Magic Kingdom.

Memory Maker One Day “entitlement window” *begins at 6:00 a.m. Eastern Time* on the day to which you plan to apply the entitlement and ends at 5:59 a.m. Eastern Time on the following day.

Think of doing this at your favorite park then going to Disney Springs.  That's what we're doing this year


----------



## sherlockmiles

ang79 said:


> Is Memory Maker worth it for only 4 park days (Magic Kingdom, Epcot, Animal Kingdom)?  When we went to Disney a few years ago we went with friends and shared MM and split the cost.  We had free dining so we did a ton of character meals and got a lot of great pictures.  My kids especially loved the magic shots.  I'm debating whether it is worth it this time though.  DD's are 10 and 12 and this is probably the last Disney trip we will plan.  I am always the photo taker on vacations and only have my iphone SE for picture taking.  So I like the idea of professional photos where we can all be in the photo.  But we are also trying to do a budget trip and DH is balking at the price tag of MM!


And we think it's always worth it. We actively seek out photos photo opportunities photo booths ride photos. It's so great to have pictures of both my DH and me. I'm still upset about the lack of editing and borders but we'll see what happens. Honestly the photos of the two of us together are the most important. And I think that's worth every penny. We actually find ourselves when we go on a non Disney Vacation wishing there was a photo pass option.


----------



## Tomh

ang79 said:


> Is Memory Maker worth it for only 4 park days (Magic Kingdom, Epcot, Animal Kingdom)?  When we went to Disney a few years ago we went with friends and shared MM and split the cost.  We had free dining so we did a ton of character meals and got a lot of great pictures.  My kids especially loved the magic shots.  I'm debating whether it is worth it this time though.  DD's are 10 and 12 and this is probably the last Disney trip we will plan.  I am always the photo taker on vacations and only have my iphone SE for picture taking.  So I like the idea of professional photos where we can all be in the photo.  But we are also trying to do a budget trip and DH is balking at the price tag of MM!


And now you have both possible answers provided for you.  That leaves you pretty much, where you were in the beginning.  Unfortunately, your question is not the kind of thing anyone but you can answer.  Only you know the exact details that determine whether the purchase is worth it for you.  Can you really afford it, or would the purchase require you to conserve money elsewhere?  Are you ok with only photos taken from your phone? Ultimately, this is a very personal decision that you will have to make for yourself.

Personally, I pretty much always get Memory Maker.  Out of the 11 times we have gone to Disney World, 10 of them we had Memory Maker.  I have a good camera, and do a pretty good job of taking pictures with it, often as good, or even better than what we get from the Photopass photographers.  However, it is well worth the money to me, to get the ride photos, and have photos of my family with me in them, and not have to constantly ask Photopass photographers, or random strangers, to take a photo for me.  However, I'm not sure if I would be so inclined to make that purchase for a 4 day stay.  We always have 10 park days, which gives us much more opportunity to get photos taken.


----------



## SoosieQ

I have just read the whole thread  and I did not see an answer to my question. I always stay onsite so always have a magic band and never needed to think about this scenario until now. My sister and brother-in-law won't have magic bands. Do they scan their tickets or do they need to get a photo pass card?

Also I have added them to my friends & family and my sister has accepted my email.  Do I also need to send her an email for my BIL & she accepts for him?

And as an AP holder Photopass won't show in MDE until the pass is activated, correct?

Thanks for this thread!


----------



## Tomh

SoosieQ said:


> I have just read the whole thread  and I did not see an answer to my question. I always stay onsite so always have a magic band and never needed to think about this scenario until now. My sister and brother-in-law won't have magic bands. Do they scan their tickets or do they need to get a photo pass card?
> 
> Also I have added them to my friends & family and my sister has accepted my email.  Do I also need to send her an email for my BIL & she accepts for him?
> 
> And as an AP holder Photopass won't show in MDE until the pass is activated, correct?
> 
> Thanks for this thread!



Yes, you need to send an invite for your BIL, and have your sister accept for him.  She needs to make certain that both her profile, and her husbands are set to share photopass photos with you.

For Photopass Photographers, and ride photos where there is an area to claim the photo (Like Buzz Lightyear) they can scan their plastic ticket media.  If they get a Photopass card, you can also link that.

For ride photos where there is not an area to claim the photo (like Pirates of the Caribbean, or 7DMT) the only way to get those photos is with a Magic Band.

As an AP holder, you won't see the Memory Maker listed in your MDE, but once you have your photos taken, you will be able to download them.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

ang79 said:


> Is Memory Maker worth it for only 4 park days (Magic Kingdom, Epcot, Animal Kingdom)?  When we went to Disney a few years ago we went with friends and shared MM and split the cost.  We had free dining so we did a ton of character meals and got a lot of great pictures.  My kids especially loved the magic shots.  I'm debating whether it is worth it this time though.  DD's are 10 and 12 and this is probably the last Disney trip we will plan.  I am always the photo taker on vacations and only have my iphone SE for picture taking.  So I like the idea of professional photos where we can all be in the photo.  But we are also trying to do a budget trip and DH is balking at the price tag of MM!



In 2011 I got it for a 3 day trip and in 2015 I got it for a 4 day trip. It was worth it on both occasions. Mr @Tomh says he wouldn't do it for 4 days himself, but  he takes longer trips. Considering I'm always in Disney for less than 7 days, it'll always be worth it for me.  I did the math one year after pics were taken. In 2015, I believe I paid $149 for Memory Maker. With all the pics I'd gotten, it came out to like each picture costing somewhere around .25 cents each. That tells you how many we got. That was a 4 day trip.

But as Mr. Tomh already said only you can determine if it's worth it.


----------



## SoosieQ

Tomh said:


> Yes, you need to send an invite for your BIL, and have your sister accept for him.  She needs to make certain that both her profile, and her husbands are set to share photopass photos with you.
> 
> For Photopass Photographers, and ride photos where there is an area to claim the photo (Like Buzz Lightyear) they can scan their plastic ticket media.  If they get a Photopass card, you can also link that.
> 
> For ride photos where there is not an area to claim the photo (like Pirates of the Caribbean, or 7DMT) the only way to get those photos is with a Magic Band.
> 
> As an AP holder, you won't see the Memory Maker listed in your MDE, but once you have your photos taken, you will be able to download them.



Thank you for the detailed answer!


----------



## Tomh

SoosieQ said:


> Thank you for the detailed answer!


Glad to help!


----------



## soniam

Tomh said:


> Yes.  On your computer, when you are looking at all of your photos, hover your mouse over one, and you will see a greyed out circle in the upper right corner.  Click on that to turn it green, and place a check mark in it.  Now, at the top of the page, above all of your media, you will see a line that says 1 selected, and then has boxes for cancel, and download.  Just below that, there is some smallish text that says Select all visible media with a check box next to it.
> 
> While it does say select all VISIBLE media, it will actually select all of your media, not just what is visible on screen.  At that point, you can download everything.
> 
> Now, if anyone figures out a way to DELETE more than one stinking photo at a time, please do share it with me.  I have a few hundred that I would like to purge from my account prior to my trip this summer.



Thanks. Darn! I wished I had read this thread before manually downloading each one. Luckily, it was only for 1 trip, but it was 59 pics. That's just not intuitive, and I design microprocessors for a living. Had to get some of our last photos before our APs expire One more trip in a couple of weeks though.


----------



## aggiedog

I tried searching, but I just don't have it in me to read 41 pages of this thread.  

We are going on a school trip next week to WDW, and then dd and I will spend a few days after that on property by ourselves.  I have magic bands for those last few days on our add-on trip.  If I do Memory Maker for the days we're on the school trip portion (prior to checking in) can we use our Magic bands or will I need a photo pass of some sort?  Our actual tickets those days with the school will be paper tickets handed out the morning of, if that makes a difference.

Does my question make sense?  Basically, can I do MM, and use our Magic bands, when combining two types of trips?


----------



## Tiggerlover91

aggiedog said:


> I tried searching, but I just don't have it in me to read 41 pages of this thread.
> 
> We are going on a school trip next week to WDW, and then dd and I will spend a few days after that on property by ourselves.  I have magic bands for those last few days on our add-on trip.  If I do Memory Maker for the days we're on the school trip portion (prior to checking in) can we use our Magic bands or will I need a photo pass of some sort?  Our actual tickets those days with the school will be paper tickets handed out the morning of, if that makes a difference.
> 
> Does my question make sense?  Basically, can I do MM, and use our Magic bands, when combining two types of trips?



Memory Maker has nothing to do with the number of trips you have. It simply is a product for taking pictures while at Disney. If it's linked to your band, It will work on your school trip and your family one. Just remember, photos have to be downloaded 45 days from first one taken.


----------



## Tomh

aggiedog said:


> I tried searching, but I just don't have it in me to read 41 pages of this thread.
> 
> We are going on a school trip next week to WDW, and then dd and I will spend a few days after that on property by ourselves.  I have magic bands for those last few days on our add-on trip.  If I do Memory Maker for the days we're on the school trip portion (prior to checking in) can we use our Magic bands or will I need a photo pass of some sort?  Our actual tickets those days with the school will be paper tickets handed out the morning of, if that makes a difference.
> 
> Does my question make sense?  Basically, can I do MM, and use our Magic bands, when combining two types of trips?


As long as your Memory Maker is linked in your MDE, and your daughter is linked to you, you can use the one Memory Maker, with your Magic Bands for both the school portion of the trip, and your add on days.


----------



## aggiedog

Great, thank you.  I wasn't sure if the magic bands would be "activated" before our check in.


----------



## Tomh

aggiedog said:


> Great, thank you.  I wasn't sure if the magic bands would be "activated" before our check in.


Magic Bands are "activated" the moment they are linked to your MDE account.  In the case of Magic Bands that are shipped to you as part of a package purchase, they are linked before they are sent to you.  In the case of Magic Bands that you purchase separately from your vacation package, they can either be linked by the CM when you purchase them (assuming you purchase on site) or you can link them yourself via MDE.


----------



## aggiedog

Good to know.  I'll make sure we wear them for the school part of the trip then.  Thanks for all the help.  We don't usually do MM, but I caved on our last trip and  really enjoyed the pictures we got.  I figure this time around I'll get good pictures, and I'll have some to share with dd's friends, since they'll be mostly group pictures anyways, especially on rides.

Edited to add - wow, I'm feeling so old.  Why is this so confusing to me?  So I purchased the MM, and put it under dd's name.  Am I automatically included in it?  I read that I can go under the Friends and Family list and make sure "photopass" is updated to green but there isn't an option for that on the website or my MDE app.


----------



## Tomh

aggiedog said:


> Good to know.  I'll make sure we wear them for the school part of the trip then.  Thanks for all the help.  We don't usually do MM, but I caved on our last trip and  really enjoyed the pictures we got.  I figure this time around I'll get good pictures, and I'll have some to share with dd's friends, since they'll be mostly group pictures anyways, especially on rides.
> 
> Edited to add - wow, I'm feeling so old.  Why is this so confusing to me?  So I purchased the MM, and put it under dd's name.  Am I automatically included in it?  I read that I can go under the Friends and Family list and make sure "photopass" is updated to green but there isn't an option for that on the website or my MDE app.


Does your daughter have her own MDE account, or is her name just listed in your friends and family as "managed by me?"

If she has her own, then you need to go to your friends and family list, click on update next to her name, and then, in the pop up window, make sure that the option to share photopass photos is green.

If she does not have her own profile, and is simply managed by you, then everything should work as is.


----------



## aggiedog

She's on ours.  So I guess we're good to go.  Darn technology.  I'm starting to feel like my grandmother!  Thanks for all the help!


----------



## hes122

I feel like I've seen this somewhere, but I don't have the patience to read through 40 pages of this thread right now. LOL

Anyhow...if I upgrade my regular ticket to an AP will I get a credit or refund for the pre-purchased Memory Maker?


----------



## Tomh

hes122 said:


> I feel like I've seen this somewhere, but I don't have the patience to read through 40 pages of this thread right now. LOL
> 
> Anyhow...if I upgrade my regular ticket to an AP will I get a credit or refund for the pre-purchased Memory Maker?


I would imagine that if you call that could be worked out, however, I've never done it, so I can't say for certain.


----------



## HausofDisney

I did photopass/memory maker on my last trip to Disney for MNSSHP at Magic Kingdom and Food & Wine Festival at Epcot. Let me tell you, I will *NEVER* do it again. Amateur photographer's are taking photos at the parks, these photos were NOT good at all. Some of the photos were horrible. These people do not care about quality, they're just quickly snapping a photo and moving on. For the money that you pay, you should expect to get a few decent photos. It is the biggest waste of money. Anyone who is considering this, a family member with an iPhone, decent smart phone or personal camera can take better photos! I promise. Save the money and use it for something else on your vacation.


----------



## Tomh

HausofDisney said:


> I did photopass/memory maker on my last trip to Disney for MNSSHP at Magic Kingdom and Food & Wine Festival at Epcot. Let me tell you, I will *NEVER* do it again. Amateur photographer's are taking photos at the parks, these photos were NOT good at all. Some of the photos were horrible. These people do not care about quality, they're just quickly snapping a photo and moving on. For the money that you pay, you should expect to get a few decent photos. It is the biggest waste of money. Anyone who is considering this, a family member with an iPhone, decent smart phone or personal camera can take better photos! I promise. Save the money and use it for something else on your vacation.


I am sorry you had that experience, however, that is absolutely NOT the same experience everyone has.  I have had Memory Maker for 10 different trips, and have gotten good photos every time.  Not every photo, but plenty enough to justify buying the Memory Maker.

I hope you reached out to Disney when you saw the photos.  I am quite sure they would make every attempt to make things right for you.


----------



## starb37

I have been trying to download the animated "Magic shots" and they are not downloading correctly. I can preview them on the site, but when I try to download (which I have done from multiple internet providers), the mp4 files play with nothing but a black screen. The sound is there, but the animation and our picture is not. Any tricks to getting them to download correctly?


----------



## Tomh

starb37 said:


> I have been trying to download the animated "Magic shots" and they are not downloading correctly. I can preview them on the site, but when I try to download (which I have done from multiple internet providers), the mp4 files play with nothing but a black screen. The sound is there, but the animation and our picture is not. Any tricks to getting them to download correctly?


If you are trying to view it in Windows Media Player, it is quite possible that the problem is the player, not your mp4 files.  You may need to convert the MP4 file to a WMV file, or play it with a different video player such as VLC media player.


----------



## starb37

That worked, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Jhp8

I want to verify my understanding of the memory maker timelines are correct.  I have gotten conflicting information and the most common answer I get from people  I think is wrong after reviewing the first post here, the disney website, and the memory maker pdf book I am using.  I am really second guessing myself since so many people tell me I have it wrong.

This is for a MM share.
First person gets their pictures taken on 3/16
Last person ends on 4/13

If the first person downloads on 3/20, we would be able to add pictures until 4/19 (30 days from the first download). My understanding is we would also be able to continue downloading pictures until they expire (45 days from being taken) even after 4/19. Said in another way, the pictures taken on 4/13 would be available for editing/download until 5/28.

Is my understanding correct?


----------



## Tiggerlover91

HausofDisney said:


> I did photopass/memory maker on my last trip to Disney for MNSSHP at Magic Kingdom and Food & Wine Festival at Epcot. Let me tell you, I will *NEVER* do it again. Amateur photographer's are taking photos at the parks, these photos were NOT good at all. Some of the photos were horrible. These people do not care about quality, they're just quickly snapping a photo and moving on. For the money that you pay, you should expect to get a few decent photos. It is the biggest waste of money. Anyone who is considering this, a family member with an iPhone, decent smart phone or personal camera can take better photos! I promise. Save the money and use it for something else on your vacation.




Sorry this did not work out for you, but I've had GREAT photos EVERY TIME I've purchased Memory Maker.  They've gotten shots me nor my husband could have caught with our phone or camera.


----------



## FoxC63

HausofDisney said:


> I did photopass/memory maker on my last trip to Disney for MNSSHP at Magic Kingdom and Food & Wine Festival at Epcot. Let me tell you, I will *NEVER* do it again. Amateur photographer's are taking photos at the parks, these photos were NOT good at all. Some of the photos were horrible. These people do not care about quality, they're just quickly snapping a photo and moving on. For the money that you pay, you should expect to get a few decent photos. It is the biggest waste of money. Anyone who is considering this, a family member with an iPhone, decent smart phone or personal camera can take better photos! I promise. Save the money and use it for something else on your vacation.





Tomh said:


> I am sorry you had that experience, however, that is absolutely NOT the same experience everyone has.  I have had Memory Maker for 10 different trips, and have gotten good photos every time.  Not every photo, but plenty enough to justify buying the Memory Maker.
> 
> I hope you reached out to Disney when you saw the photos.  I am quite sure they would make every attempt to make things right for you.



@Tomh , you and others may have had great experience on *prior* trips but @HausofDisney is specifically stating MNSSHP & F&W 2018.  I assure you I feel the exact same, I too am very disappointed with our 2018 MNSSHP photos.  They were the worst.  Maybe a fluke, I'll take that into consideration even though it happened to me in 2017 as well.  

Too many images were blurry.
Too dark and could not be lightened up.
Missing many photos that could not be found.
Attitude from the photographers were uncalled for.
These are not things we're making up.  The bottom line, I would encourage people to contact Disney *IMMEDIATELY* if you don't like your photos not cross reference your prior trips as successful as that helps no one. 

@HausofDisney - You still need to report this, it's never too late.  Hopefully you can get a refund AND once reported they can look at the photos and find the photographers responsible who may need additional training.  It would also further prevent this from happening to others.  For me that is the main point for posting frustration of poor photos. 

@Tomh  Please know I have nothing but the highest respect for you.  You really are amazing!


----------



## Tomh

FoxC63 said:


> @Tomh , you and others may have had great experience on *prior* trips but @HausofDisney is specifically stating MNSSHP & F&W 2018.  I assure you I feel the exact same, I too am very disappointed with our 2018 MNSSHP photos.  They were the worst.  Maybe a fluke, I'll take that into consideration even though it happened to me in 2017 as well.
> 
> Too many images were blurry.
> Too dark and could not be lightened up.
> Missing many photos that could not be found.
> Attitude from the photographers were uncalled for.
> These are not things we're making up.  The bottom line, I would encourage people to contact Disney *IMMEDIATELY* if you don't like your photos not cross reference your prior trips as successful as that helps no one.
> 
> @HausofDisney - You still need to report this, it's never too late.  Hopefully you can get a refund AND once reported they can look at the photos and find the photographers responsible who may need additional training.  It would also further prevent this from happening to others.  For me that is the main point for posting frustration of poor photos.
> 
> @Tomh  Please know I have nothing but the highest respect for you.  You really are amazing!


I was there for MNSSHP 2018, and didn't have the same experience with photos.  That being said, there are a LOT of photopass photographers, so it is completely possible for two people who are there during the same time frame to encounter all different photographers, and have drastically different experiences.

I agree that anyone who is unhappy with what they received for their money should absolutely contact Disney.  Things will only get worse if people don't let them know they are not satisfied.


----------



## cebfennell

If I buy the memory maker half way through our trip, will I still get the pictures taken during the first half?


----------



## Tomh

cebfennell said:


> If I buy the memory maker half way through our trip, will I still get the pictures taken during the first half?


Sorry I missed this question yesterday.  For some reason, I didn't get the notification.

During, or even after your trip, you can get all of your photos by purchasing Memory Maker at the normal price of $199, and it will cover all of the photos you had taken during your trip.  The following quote is taken directly from the Disney Parks Blog "If you purchase standard Memory Maker during or after your vacation, the price is $199."


----------



## nurseberta

Thinking about Memory Maker.

Would be 2 families (4 adults/2 kids)that are traveling together. Can we do one memory maker package for our whole party?
We have a PPO breakfast at Akershus and a late morning breakfast at Crystal Palace. Are there photographers at these locations?
What photo ops are not included in thememory maker package?


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Deleted. Didn't see question was already answered. My apologies.


----------



## Tomh

nurseberta said:


> Thinking about Memory Maker.
> 
> Would be 2 families (4 adults/2 kids)that are traveling together. Can we do one memory maker package for our whole party?
> We have a PPO breakfast at Akershus and a late morning breakfast at Crystal Palace. Are there photographers at these locations?
> What photo ops are not included in thememory maker package?



Yes, you can do one Memory Maker package for both families.

Make certain that everyone in both families is connected via the Family and Friends feature in MDE to the person who has the Memory Maker on their profile, and be certain that each of those people have selected to share their Photopass Photos.

Crystal Palace does not have a photographer.  I believe Akershus does still have a photographer, but not one that wanders around inside with the Princesses.  There is one photographer on the way into the dining hall where you will get a photo with one Princess.

The photos from Akershus are included in your Memory Maker.  Off the top of my head, I can't recall any photos that are not included with the Memory Maker.  I may be forgetting something, if it comes to me I will update my answer.  If anyone else knows of something I am forgetting, please feel free to chip in here


----------



## Tomh

Tiggerlover91 said:


> Deleted. Didn't see question was already answered. My apologies.


Never any need to apologize.  I love seeing that my name was mentioned in a post, and in a way, even better to see that the question had already been answered.  It means I am doing a good job here


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Tomh said:


> Never any need to apologize.  I love seeing that my name was mentioned in a post, and in a way, even better to see that the question had already been answered.  It means I am doing a good job here



Thanks Mr. Tom!  You really have your stuff together.  It's nice to know there is someone here who we can go to for the correct answer.  And even if you're not sure, you direct us in a direction of someone else who can help.  

If I may, I'd like your opinion.  How do you feel about the Photopass boxes going into certain character meets? I've seen some pics from Tink and they aren't bad really, but the box can't capture that first moment of the guest and character meeting. I hear there are two now. One in Tink and one where Baymax is.


----------



## newdisneygirl08

FoxC63 said:


> @Tomh , you and others may have had great experience on *prior* trips but @HausofDisney is specifically stating MNSSHP & F&W 2018.  I assure you I feel the exact same, I too am very disappointed with our 2018 MNSSHP photos.  They were the worst.  Maybe a fluke, I'll take that into consideration even though it happened to me in 2017 as well.
> 
> Too many images were blurry.
> Too dark and could not be lightened up.
> Missing many photos that could not be found.
> Attitude from the photographers were uncalled for.
> These are not things we're making up.  The bottom line, I would encourage people to contact Disney *IMMEDIATELY* if you don't like your photos not cross reference your prior trips as successful as that helps no one.
> 
> @HausofDisney - You still need to report this, it's never too late.  Hopefully you can get a refund AND once reported they can look at the photos and find the photographers responsible who may need additional training.  It would also further prevent this from happening to others.  For me that is the main point for posting frustration of poor photos.
> 
> @Tomh  Please know I have nothing but the highest respect for you.  You really are amazing!



What email is best to try and find missing photos?  We have about everyone but us on a few rides!


----------



## Tiggerlover91

newdisneygirl08 said:


> What email is best to try and find missing photos?  We have about everyone but us on a few rides!



Try this:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/photopass/contact-us/


----------



## Tomh

Tiggerlover91 said:


> Thanks Mr. Tom!  You really have your stuff together.  It's nice to know there is someone here who we can go to for the correct answer.  And even if you're not sure, you direct us in a direction of someone else who can help.
> 
> If I may, I'd like your opinion.  How do you feel about the Photopass boxes going into certain character meets? I've seen some pics from Tink and they aren't bad really, but the box can't capture that first moment of the guest and character meeting. I hear there are two now. One in Tink and one where Baymax is.



Well, first off, thank you for the kind words.  When I first discovered the DIS, I had questions, lots and lots of questions.  Plenty of members here happily pointed me in the right direction with tons of good information.  It is nice to now be kind of on the other side of things, and to be one of the members helping others out.

I have not had any experience with the boxes personally.  My youngest child is a 15 year old boy now, so meet and greets are pretty low on his priority list.  That having been said, I am not a fan of them.  A good photographer can follow the action, and catch "moments" that a camera box has no way of recognizing.  As much as I love technology, I always prefer the human touch!


----------



## flav

When looking at Disney website Memory Maker is still listed at 169$/199$ but on the App it is listed at 279$! Is this a glitch or the future price (if the latter, hello AP!)?


----------



## Tomh

flav said:


> When looking at Disney website Memory Maker is still listed at 169$/199$ but on the App it is listed at 279$! Is this a glitch or the future price (if the latter, hello AP!)?


Of course, no one can be sure what Disney might do going forward.  However, I am not seeing $279 on the app, I am seeing $199 which is the normal price in the app.  The $169 price is only available via the website, or by phone.

My guess would be that $279 would be too big an increase all at once, and would significantly reduce sales of Memory Maker.  For that reason, I think this was perhaps a glitch.  One can never be certain though.


----------



## flav

Tomh said:


> Of course, no one can be sure what Disney might do going forward.  However, I am not seeing $279 on the app, I am seeing $199 which is the normal price in the app.  The $169 price is only available via the website, or by phone.
> 
> My guess would be that $279 would be too big an increase all at once, and would significantly reduce sales of Memory Maker.  For that reason, I think this was perhaps a glitch.  One can never be certain though.


 

Yes, it is still there... Weird.


----------



## Tomh

flav said:


> View attachment 389465
> 
> Yes, it is still there... Weird.


Weirder yet that I get a different price than you.  I'm going to restart my phone and see if it comes up at $279 after a restart.  That is indeed interesting.


----------



## Tomh

I'm still seeing $199 after restarting my phone.  @rteetz have you heard any chatter about a possible significant increase in Memory Maker pricing?  The poster above posted a screen capture showing $279 in the MDE app.


----------



## rteetz

Tomh said:


> I'm still seeing $199 after restarting my phone.  @rteetz have you heard any chatter about a possible significant increase in Memory Maker pricing?  The poster above posted a screen capture showing $279 in the MDE app.


I have not.


----------



## Tomh

rteetz said:


> I have not.


Thank you sir 

@flav for now, I am going to say it is a glitch, however, if I were contemplating a Memory Maker purchase for an upcoming trip, I would very likely lean toward making that purchase sooner rather than later, just in case.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Tomh said:


> I'm still seeing $199 after restarting my phone.  @rteetz have you heard any chatter about a possible significant increase in Memory Maker pricing?  The poster above posted a screen capture showing $279 in the MDE app.




It won't let me screenshot on my phone...something about I can't because of security agreement or link....whatever.  However, I have the $199 price when I open the app.


----------



## flav

Thank you @Tomh and @rteetz


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Tomh said:


> Thank you sir
> 
> @flav for now, I am going to say it is a glitch, however, if I were contemplating a Memory Maker purchase for an upcoming trip, I would very likely lean toward making that purchase sooner rather than later, just in case.




With the luck I've been having Mr. @Tomh something in my gut told me to go ahead and purchase Memory Maker.  I already had the $169 set aside for it, so get it...now.  I was going to wait till later in May, but with the luck I've been having waiting on things for Disney, I wasn't taking that chance.  I missed that FP glitch and now have to wait as it always should have been, for my 60 day window.


----------



## flav

Tomh said:


> @flav for now, I am going to say it is a glitch, however, if I were contemplating a Memory Maker purchase for an upcoming trip, I would very likely lean toward making that purchase sooner rather than later, just in case.



I am contemplating purchasing AP both for fear of more tickets and Memory Makers prices increases and to have early Marathon Weekend registration... I am just so confused by all those “may be coming because of SWGE” changes!


----------



## Tomh

Tiggerlover91 said:


> With the luck I've been having Mr. @Tomh something in my gut told me to go ahead and purchase Memory Maker.  I already had the $169 set aside for it, so get it...now.  I was going to wait till later in May, but with the luck I've been having waiting on things for Disney, I wasn't taking that chance.  I missed that FP glitch and now have to wait as it always should have been, for my 60 day window.



I checked my FP ability every few hours for a couple of days, as best I can tell, that glitch did not ever appear on my account, so you are in good company there.




flav said:


> I am contemplating purchasing AP both for fear of more tickets and Memory Makers prices increases and to have early Marathon Weekend registration... I am just so confused by all those “may be coming because of SWGE” changes!



There literally is no telling what changes may take place for SWGE.  I expect that to bring insane crowds, and am glad that I will be done with my trip a week before that opens.


----------



## allie1078

Sorry in advance if this has been asked,  it’s been a few years since going to Disney and now I am planning two trips this year.  The first is Aug 11-17 with 3 of my kids and the second is sept 30-oct 4 with my oldest.  Is there a way to use just one memory maker purchase?  Thanks


----------



## TammyLynn33

Wait I think I can help. Mine says $279  as well but it says CANADIAN ..
Are you Canadian by chance ? Are  they just figuring out the exchange rate for us ? 
For some reason I’d rather pay $199 and forget about the exchange ha ha if about 35% 279 even Canadian seems so high


----------



## TammyLynn33

Here’s my questions 
We are going when it’s going to be crazy busy .. is it going to worth it? We are eating no where that has fast passes and only a few character meets and greets .. is it worth it ?


----------



## Tiggerlover91

TammyLynn33 said:


> Here’s my questions
> We are going when it’s going to be crazy busy .. is it going to worth it? We are eating no where that has fast passes and only a few character meets and greets .. is it worth it ?



Is what worth it, Memory Maker? What does fast pass have to do with character meals? I'm sorry I'm not understanding, so I can't correctly answer your questions.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

allie1078 said:


> Sorry in advance if this has been asked,  it’s been a few years since going to Disney and now I am planning two trips this year.  The first is Aug 11-17 with 3 of my kids and the second is sept 30-oct 4 with my oldest.  Is there a way to use just one memory maker purchase?  Thanks



From my understanding, and Mr @Tomh will chime in if I'm wrong, you have 45 days from the date the first picture was taken to download them.  So if your first picture is taken on Aug 11, you have till about September 25th or so to download those.  Your next trip is more than a month from your first, so I don't think you'll be able to use just one.  Tom might know something better than me, so let's wait and hear from him.


----------



## flav

TammyLynn33 said:


> Wait I think I can help. Mine says $279  as well but it says CANADIAN ..
> Are you Canadian by chance ? Are  they just figuring out the exchange rate for us ?
> For some reason I’d rather pay $199 and forget about the exchange ha ha if about 35% 279 even Canadian seems so high


That would make sense, yes, I am Canadian. Thanks!


----------



## TammyLynn33

Yikes I made a mistake 4 kids I get distracted sometimes lol. I have no meals with PhotoPass photographers. 
I have no fastpass character meet and greets if the parks are 10/10 crowd level wise I’m not sure if he getting many pictures 





Tiggerlover91 said:


> Is what worth it, Memory Maker? What does fast pass have to do with character meals? I'm sorry I'm not understanding, so I can't correctly answer your questions.


----------



## Tomh

First off, my appologies to everyone for not answering sooner.  For some reason, I am no longer getting notifications for this thread the way I should be.  Gonna have to see if I can get that sorted out.



allie1078 said:


> Sorry in advance if this has been asked,  it’s been a few years since going to Disney and now I am planning two trips this year.  The first is Aug 11-17 with 3 of my kids and the second is sept 30-oct 4 with my oldest.  Is there a way to use just one memory maker purchase?  Thanks



No need to apologize.  This kind of question pops up pretty frequently, and for good reason.  The rules that apply are complex, and it is not really easy to figure out what will, and will not be included in a Memory Maker.

Ok then, let's work out the timing of this.  Your first photo will be taken on Aug 11.  It will expire 45 days after being taken, which will be the 25 of September.  So, you need to download that first photo on Sept 25 before it expires.  Once you make that download, you can continue to add photos to the Memory Maker for 30 days, so you would be able to add photos until the 25 of September.  So, the timing works.  This is how it will work:

Aug 11 first photo taken, expires in 45 days on Sept 25
Aug 17 last photo from first trip taken, expires in 45 days on Oct 1
Sept 6 First day that you could download photos from the first trip
*this is an important date.  If you download any of the photos from your first trip BEFORE Sept 6, you will not be able to add all the photos from your second trip*
Sept 25 Last day that you could download photos from the first trip.
*this too is an important date.  If don't download your photos by this date, then for each additional day you wait, you will lose one day of photos from the first trip*
Sept 30 first photo taken from second trip, expires in 45 days on Nov 14
Oct 4 last photo taken from second trip, expires in 45 days on Nov 20
Oct 5 you can download the photos from your second trip immediately
Nov 14 Last day you can download the photos from your second trip without losing any of them



TammyLynn33 said:


> Wait I think I can help. Mine says $279  as well but it says CANADIAN ..
> Are you Canadian by chance ? Are  they just figuring out the exchange rate for us ?
> For some reason I’d rather pay $199 and forget about the exchange ha ha if about 35% 279 even Canadian seems so high



Nice work there!  I likely would NEVER have figured that out!!!



TammyLynn33 said:


> Yikes I made a mistake 4 kids I get distracted sometimes lol. I have no meals with PhotoPass photographers.
> I have no fastpass character meet and greets if the parks are 10/10 crowd level wise I’m not sure if he getting many pictures



Only you can figure out if it is going to be worth it for you.  I don't know how often you would have photos taken by Photopass Photographers in the parks.  I don't know how many days you are going to be spending in the parks.  I don't know if you spend the entire day in the park, or if you spend just part of the day there, I don't know how important family photos are to you, or what impact the purchase would have on your finances.  Unfortunately, there is no way that I, or anyone else, can really give you any kind of advice here that will be relevant to you, and your unique situation.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Tomh said:


> First off, my appologies to everyone for not answering sooner.  For some reason, I am no longer getting notifications for this thread the way I should be.  Gonna have to see if I can get that sorted out.
> 
> 
> 
> No need to apologize.  This kind of question pops up pretty frequently, and for good reason.  The rules that apply are complex, and it is not really easy to figure out what will, and will not be included in a Memory Maker.
> 
> Ok then, let's work out the timing of this.  Your first photo will be taken on Aug 11.  It will expire 45 days after being taken, which will be the 25 of September.  So, you need to download that first photo on Sept 25 before it expires.  Once you make that download, you can continue to add photos to the Memory Maker for 30 days, so you would be able to add photos until the 25 of September.  So, the timing works.  This is how it will work:
> 
> Aug 11 first photo taken, expires in 45 days on Sept 25
> Aug 17 last photo from first trip taken, expires in 45 days on Oct 1
> Sept 6 First day that you could download photos from the first trip
> *this is an important date.  If you download any of the photos from your first trip BEFORE Sept 6, you will not be able to add all the photos from your second trip*
> Sept 25 Last day that you could download photos from the first trip.
> *this too is an important date.  If don't download your photos by this date, then for each additional day you wait, you will lose one day of photos from the first trip*
> Sept 30 first photo taken from second trip, expires in 45 days on Nov 14
> Oct 4 last photo taken from second trip, expires in 45 days on Nov 20
> Oct 5 you can download the photos from your second trip immediately
> Nov 14 Last day you can download the photos from your second trip without losing any of them



As I said...Mr @Tomh is the Memory Maker guru! I knew he would have a better answer than me.  This is GREAT to know! His mind works better than mine....there was TOO much math involved in his explanations! Math....not my strong point! That's why I'm a reading and social studies teacher!


----------



## CarolynFH

allie1078 said:


> Sorry in advance if this has been asked,  it’s been a few years since going to Disney and now I am planning two trips this year.  The first is Aug 11-17 with 3 of my kids and the second is sept 30-oct 4 with my oldest.  Is there a way to use just one memory maker purchase?  Thanks



@Tomh has explained how it would work. I have one more thing for you to consider: would the cost of MM plus the cost of your park tickets (just yours, not your kids’) for the two trips equal enough $ to make buying yourself an AP feasible? With an AP which includes MM, your photos would be available for download for a year plus 30 days after each one was taken, and you wouldn’t have to worry about the complicated schedule Tomh outlined.


----------



## familyfirsttimer

Are there ever any discounts offered for Memory Maker anymore or is that a thing of the past? I know the advance purchase price is discounted from the park price but challenging to swallow $170 for our upcoming 4 day trip, I’ve always gotten it in the past but I’m considering skipping it with this cost...


----------



## flav

TammyLynn33 said:


> Wait I think I can help. Mine says $279  as well but it says CANADIAN ..
> Are you Canadian by chance ? Are  they just figuring out the exchange rate for us ?
> For some reason I’d rather pay $199 and forget about the exchange ha ha if about 35% 279 even Canadian seems so high


I kind of makes sense because I am Canadian but nowhere on the phone app does it say “Canadian $”. And if I try to buy an annual pass, it makes a quote in USD. Conclusion: Get a computer or risk being it by two conversion!


----------



## TammyLynn33

Yeah see the CAD that’s from my app


----------



## Tiggerlover91

familyfirsttimer said:


> Are there ever any discounts offered for Memory Maker anymore or is that a thing of the past? I know the advance purchase price is discounted from the park price but challenging to swallow $170 for our upcoming 4 day trip, I’ve always gotten it in the past but I’m considering skipping it with this cost...



The only discount that I know of besides for the military is the advance purchase.  I always take advantage of it.  And I use Memory Maker whether I have a 3 day trip or a 5 day trip.  To me, it has ALWAYS worked out to be the right thing to do.  You have to think, how many pictures can you get in your 4 days.  If you only do one park a day and get a minimum of 15 pics that comes to 60 pictures over the 4 days.   Now I know for me, I've always had at least 100 pics from Memory Maker.  And 15 pics aren't hard to get with character greets, character meals, and the photographers located at certain areas within the parks.  The greets alone are going to bring you several pics in itself.  I have a husband who is a graphic artist.  So if I want to print them out and frame them, I can send the pics to him and he'll take care of me.  That's another reason why I always purchase it...knowing I have a husband who can add a little more to our pics.
In the end, you're the only one who can decide it you want to do Memory Maker.  I just know on my phone there is no way I can capture all the pics the photographers do, nor at the quality they do.


----------



## Tomh

CarolynFH said:


> @Tomh has explained how it would work. I have one more thing for you to consider: would the cost of MM plus the cost of your park tickets (just yours, not your kids’) for the two trips equal enough $ to make buying yourself an AP feasible? With an AP which includes MM, your photos would be available for download for a year plus 30 days after each one was taken, and you wouldn’t have to worry about the complicated schedule Tomh outlined.



This is a possibility.  Assuming that you are buying a 7 day ticket for the first part of your trip, and a 5 day for the second part, I believe that will cost you somewhere around $880.  The Platinum Annual Pass is $894.  I don't know if you are staying on site, or off, but if offsite / driving in, the Annual Pass gives you free theme park parking which will save you $25 / day.  It gives you 10% off on most table service meals.  It gives you 20% off most merchandise, and includes your photos for free.  If you would be spending $880 for your tickets (just you, not the kids) plus $169 for the Memory Maker, you would save money getting the AP, and not have any deadlines as far as when to download your photos.



familyfirsttimer said:


> Are there ever any discounts offered for Memory Maker anymore or is that a thing of the past? I know the advance purchase price is discounted from the park price but challenging to swallow $170 for our upcoming 4 day trip, I’ve always gotten it in the past but I’m considering skipping it with this cost...



No, there are no discounts on Memory Maker.  The closest you get to a discount is splitting the cost with family and friends that will be travelling together.


----------



## anbmom

I've tried to read through all of these, but I just want to ask anyway.  Can I edit my photos?  I purchased Memory Maker and have my photos.  It appears I can edit them on my phone but cannot figure out if and where I can edit them online.  Thanks in advance and I'm sorry if this has already been answered.


----------



## Tomh

anbmom said:


> I've tried to read through all of these, but I just want to ask anyway.  Can I edit my photos?  I purchased Memory Maker and have my photos.  It appears I can edit them on my phone but cannot figure out if and where I can edit them online.  Thanks in advance and I'm sorry if this has already been answered.


As far as I know, there is no way to edit them online.


----------



## mbrittb00

Are the hard tickets (i.e. not magic bands) enabled with RFID chips for the ride photos, or is that only available for those with magic bands.


----------



## Tomh

mbrittb00 said:


> Are the hard tickets (i.e. not magic bands) enabled with RFID chips for the ride photos, or is that only available for those with magic bands.


I believe that the hard tickets have the chip in them as well, and will work for your on ride photos.


----------



## DoleFloatAddict

mbrittb00 said:


> Are the hard tickets (i.e. not magic bands) enabled with RFID chips for the ride photos, or is that only available for those with magic bands.



The rides never picked up my card but usually picked up my husband's magic band.


----------



## krr126

The newer rides like Frozen Ever After and the Mine Train only pick up the Magic Bands!  Learned the hard way when we were in the parks with tickets a few years ago.  If staying off-site with no Magic Bands, I would either bring one from a past trip or have one person buy one if you want those ride photos.  HTH!


----------



## tlmadden73

Downloading question. 
I have an Annual Pass and thus my photos from my previous vacation in November are still in the system. Is there an easy way to download just the "newest" photos (from this most recent vacation) without re-downloading all the November ones? I just saw a "select all" option.


----------



## erionm

tlmadden73 said:


> Downloading question.
> I have an Annual Pass and thus my photos from my previous vacation in November are still in the system. Is there an easy way to download just the "newest" photos (from this most recent vacation) without re-downloading all the November ones? I just saw a "select all" option.


You would need to click on the grey check mark (to turn it green) for each photo you want to download.  Once you've selected all the photos you want, click the 'Download' button.

There is a 'Select all visible media' option, BUT it doesn't work correctly.  I tried it recently and it selected everything linked to my account and NOT the ones displayed based on the filter selected (was trying to just download some pictures taken at the Polynesian).


----------



## tlmadden73

erionm said:


> You would need to click on the grey check mark (to turn it green) for each photo you want to download.  Once you've selected all the photos you want, click the 'Download' button.
> 
> There is a 'Select all visible media' option, BUT it doesn't work correctly.  I tried it recently and it selected everything linked to my account and NOT the ones displayed based on the filter selected (was trying to just download some pictures taken at the Polynesian).


uuuugggghhh. I had a short trip (3 park days) .. and there is still a ton of photos to select and download via this method. Wow. What an awful interface. 

Thanks thought.


----------



## Tomh

tlmadden73 said:


> Downloading question.
> I have an Annual Pass and thus my photos from my previous vacation in November are still in the system. Is there an easy way to download just the "newest" photos (from this most recent vacation) without re-downloading all the November ones? I just saw a "select all" option.



Make sure sort by is set to newest to oldest, and then just select the photos you need to download.  I wish there were a quicker, easier way to go about it, but there is not.


----------



## mountdew1

mbrittb00 said:


> Are the hard tickets (i.e. not magic bands) enabled with RFID chips for the ride photos, or is that only available for those with magic bands.



To have them automatically associated with your account, you would need a magic band.  The on-ride photo uses a remote sensor to determine who is in the ride vehicle.  Those sensors need the RFID chip to have power.  The cards do not have a built in battery, but the bands do.  This is also why older bands also may not work for on-ride photos (battery has a reported expected shelf life of around 2 years) but will still work at any tap point location.  The touch points pick up power from the touch point itself, and do not require battery power.  You can stop at a Photopass kiosk afterwards & give them the approx. time you rode to have them find the picture and add it to your account instead.


----------



## hvanes

Question - my parents are able to purchase Memory Maker with their military discount.  We will be at the parks together for three days, and then they're leaving and my family is staying for 2 more days.  Would we be able to continue to add photos/videos to the MM account after they (the "owners" of the MM) leave?


----------



## erionm

hvanes said:


> Question - my parents are able to purchase Memory Maker with their military discount.  We will be at the parks together for three days, and then they're leaving and my family is staying for 2 more days.  Would we be able to continue to add photos/videos to the MM account after they (the "owners" of the MM) leave?


If you all share a single MDE account, yes.
If you have separate MDE accounts, as long as you are linked via the Family & Friends list and allow them to view your PhotoPass pictures, yes.


----------



## hvanes

We are linked so that I can make FPs for all of us, but weirdly, their party shows up in my MDE, but none of our people (my husband, kids, or myself) are in theirs.


----------



## Tomh

hvanes said:


> We are linked so that I can make FPs for all of us, but weirdly, their party shows up in my MDE, but none of our people (my husband, kids, or myself) are in theirs.


You will have to make certain that for each member of YOUR family, in your MDE Friends and Family list, under the "Update" tab for the family member with the Memory Maker, that the box for "Disney Photopass Photos" is solid green.  As long as you do that for every member of your family, then your photos should all be available to the family member with the Memory Maker, and all of your photos, even ones taken after they return home, will be available for them to download.


----------



## momto4kid

Sorry if asked before but we just got back from our trip and the picture of the kids on buzz lighteryear had the wrong family’s picture uploaded to our memory maker account. When they got off the ride they didn’t see their picture and inquired about it because it’s a tiny son’s favorite and really wanted the picture. They said don’t worry it automatically uploads with your magic band, the rest of the rides worked fine. But theirs is not there. Any way to get those pictures from yesterday or are we out of luck?


----------



## erionm

momto4kid said:


> Sorry if asked before but we just got back from our trip and the picture of the kids on buzz lighteryear had the wrong family’s picture uploaded to our memory maker account. When they got off the ride they didn’t see their picture and inquired about it because it’s a tiny son’s favorite and really wanted the picture. They said don’t worry it automatically uploads with your magic band, the rest of the rides worked fine. But theirs is not there. Any way to get those pictures from yesterday or are we out of luck?


Are you still at WDW?  If you are, stop at any of the PhotoPass centers in a Theme Park or at Disney Springs.  They should be able to find the pictures and link them.

If you are already home, you can contact PhotoPass and give them the date/time and description of the people and they should be able to find them.


----------



## Tomh

momto4kid said:


> Sorry if asked before but we just got back from our trip and the picture of the kids on buzz lighteryear had the wrong family’s picture uploaded to our memory maker account. When they got off the ride they didn’t see their picture and inquired about it because it’s a tiny son’s favorite and really wanted the picture. They said don’t worry it automatically uploads with your magic band, the rest of the rides worked fine. But theirs is not there. Any way to get those pictures from yesterday or are we out of luck?


https://mydisneyphotopass.disney.go.com/help-and-support/lost-media Give them as much information as possible, including descriptions of what the members in the photo were wearing, and if possible, give them another photo that was taken that day.  It will greatly increase the odds of them locating your missing photos.


----------



## CarolynFH

Tomh said:


> https://mydisneyphotopass.disney.go.com/help-and-support/lost-media Give them as much information as possible, including descriptions of what the members in the photo were wearing, and if possible, give them another photo that was taken that day.  It will greatly increase the odds of them locating your missing photos.



I just wanted to second what @Tomh said - the PhotoPass people have been amazing at finding photos for me!  In addition to attaching photos taken the same day, I've also included in my email relevant MagicBand ID numbers as well as the PhotoPass file name from other photos taken the same day but at different locations (along with the date/time etc.).  I don't know whether it helps or not, but it's easy to do.


----------



## wvjules

I purchased MM for my upcoming trip.  My sister is linked to me but her family is not.  If they ride something separately or get a picture without me or her will it show up in my Photopass?  I want them to but I don't want to put all of them in my MDE.  

Thanks.


----------



## erionm

wvjules said:


> I purchased MM for my upcoming trip.  My sister is linked to me but her family is not.  If they ride something separately or get a picture without me or her will it show up in my Photopass?  I want them to but I don't want to put all of them in my MDE.
> 
> Thanks.


Log on to YOUR MDE account, go to your Family & Friends list and click 'Add a Guest'.  It should (by default) show you a list of people you may know.  This list should include your sisters family.  If it shows them, select them and click done.  The requests will need to be approved the the MDE account owner that manages the profiles.

If you don't see any of your sisters family, either she has her family & friends list set to private or the function is not working for you (it doesn't work for me anymore).  If you call Disney's MDE tech support, they can help you get her family linked to you.

If she is staying on property, the 'Add a Guest' option also allows you to import by using their resort confirmation number.  This option is only available on the MDE website.


----------



## wvjules

I get all that.  I do NOT want to add them all to my MDE.  She is on there.  If her family is linked to her and she is linked to me will they be able to see the photopass photos?  Again, I do not want to add all of them to my MDE.


----------



## Tomh

wvjules said:


> I get all that.  I do NOT want to add them all to my MDE.  She is on there.  If her family is linked to her and she is linked to me will they be able to see the photopass photos?  Again, I do not want to add all of them to my MDE.


@erionm gave you the correct answer.  If you want to be able to download their photos via MM, then they absolutely need to be connected to you via MDE.  If they are not connected to your MDE, then their photos will not be available for you to download.  I know that isn't the answer you wanted, but it is the truth.  So your options: 1) connect them to your MDE and you can download their photos via your MM.  2) Do not connect them to your MDE, and tell them that if they want their photos, they will need to purchase their own MM.


----------



## wvjules

I have the Memory Maker.  They do not.  They have no photos for me to want to see.  I thought that since she is linked to me and and has the ability to see my photopass photos then her family's MBs would be included as well.  It appears that isn't the case.


----------



## JoanneAZ

Just an FYI. I’m currently at WDW and was trying to download on ride photos without success. I can view them with the app on my iPhone which was updated to version 5.0 but, it won’t let me download them. It wants me to purchase Memory Maker even though I did that before my trip. When I tried to link my MM number, it said that number was already linked to an account and gave a phone number to call (the number they gave is actually the number to the special events ticket line). However, I can view and download them on my iPad which is still the old version 4.1. I called and spoke with a rep in Disney’s IT dept. She said they are aware of the problem and are working on it. Just wanted to pass the info along in case someone else was having the same issue.


----------



## Tomh

wvjules said:


> I have the Memory Maker.  They do not.  They have no photos for me to want to see.  I thought that since she is linked to me and and has the ability to see my photopass photos then her family's MBs would be included as well.  It appears that isn't the case.


I'm not completely sure what you are trying to accomplish.

There is a difference between being able to SEE someone's photopass photos, and being able to DOWNLOAD them as part of the Memory Maker.  You do not need to have Memory Maker to see someone's photos.  As long as you are connected to them via MDE Friends and Family, you can see their photos, and they can see yours (depending on whether you have checked the box for sharing Photopass Photos).  However, that connection must be direct.

If there are 3 people going to Disney World.  Person one is connected to person 2 through Friends and Family.  Person 2 is connected to person 3 through friends and family.  Person one can see their own photos, and the photos from person 2, but can not see the photos from person 3.  Person 2 can see their own, as well as those from person 1 and person 3.  Person 3 can see their own, as well as those from person 2, but can not see photos from person 1.

If one person buys Memory Maker, that person can download any of the photos that they see, but no one else can download photos.  So, if person one buys Memory Maker, he can download his own photos, and the photos from person 2.  He can then give person 2 a copy of their photos.  He will not be able to download photos for person 3.  Additionally, person 2 can not download any photos, they can only get their photos from person one after he downloads them.

If person 2 were to buy Memory Maker, since they are directly connected both to person 1, and person 3, they would be able to download everyone's photos.  If Person 3 were to buy the Memory Maker, then they would be able to download photos only for themselves, and person 2.

I hope that this explanation gives you the answer you are looking for, since I'm not 100% clear what it is you are hoping to accomplish.


----------



## MousetersInc

I'm looking at our PhotoPasses right now and just thought I'd share our experience and conclusion. Short answer: I regret not buying Memory Maker in advance. 

We weighed the pros and cons before the trip and said, "Look, you only break even if you want more than ca 17 photos. We're not planning lots of character meetings, we'll bring our phones and point-&-shoot—maybe there will be the occasional must-have PhotoPass shot, but I don't see us wanting more than 17." Now that I'm counting them up, yes, there are only 7 must-haves, but about 22 would-like-to-haves. Things I didn't know beforehand as a first-timer:

Some of the most must-haves are ride shots; you aren't going to be taking your own of those! (Or I don't think it's smart to try, anyway.) They're like sports shots; in many of them you're making a dumb face and have your eyes closed. But a few capture that moment of pure terrified glee. (One tip that came in very handy: When you get off the ride and the TV screens are showing your shot, snap a phone pic of yours. I was doing so saying "Well, maybe we'll buy the real one later, but this way at least we've got a copy." That was incorrect rhetoric; the phone pics were blurry and undesirable even when the PhotoPass was desirable. But I had a couple of "not linked" photos, and it was very easy to fill out Disney's lost photo form and say "oh, here, I'm attaching a snapshot of the actual photo, showing the ID.")
Having Memory Maker in advance would have changed our picture-taking behavior. I'd imagined we would have been solicited by photographers at popular spots, but no, you have to ask (and often wait) for them. If we'd paid a flat rate in advance, I'm sure we would have stopped for more PhotoPass shots. This would have slowed us down, but I think not by too much and in a good way, and would have made the purchase that much more worth it (in a kind of self-fulfilling circular way).
Know when to fold 'em. We figured, "the photos we take ourselves are mostly going to be missing one family member. Let's ask a photographer for at least a couple with all four of us." And of course we handed them our camera too to get "free" whole-family shots. But both times, it was afternoon and the sun was right in our eyes, and there's only one keeper out of dozens of shots. The Cinderella's Castle ones are just ridiculous; we were yelling at the girls not to complain about the sun in their eyes and both parents have their eyes closed or squinted or contorted in every one. Grab your planned PhotoPass shots at sunrise, sunset, whatever gives a nice light that isn't in your eyes.
We only did one character meeting, and it was unplanned ("Look Daddy, the line for Jasmine is like 10 minutes"). Instead, we had a lot of character meetings during dining experiences—Snow White, Cinderella's Royal Table, and Tusker House. Word to the Wise, the at-your-table meetings (in our experience) don't come with a photographer in tow. Our PhotoPasses are the Evil Queen (keeper) and Cinderella downstairs—no Snow White, Dopey, Grumpy, or any of the princesses upstairs. Have your cameras ready, take good shots, and _use flash _(assuming you're using a phone or point-&-shoot and not packing a fixed focal length SLR). Tusker had nice natural light and came out great, but the others are grainy. Yes, flash looks awful, but it might make the difference between keeper or not.
Memory Maker includes videos. Most of the videos are just taking your still shot and adding some animated characters walking across it, but Seven Dwarfs Mine Train and Tower of Terror produce an excellent video that really commemorates the ride experience and captures your expression in slow-mo. These are not purchasable individually. (True, I found that it's relatively easy to download them in 720p, which is probably full res. The steps to do so are, I feel, non-intrusive enough that they're perfectly ethical, but I'm not going to detail them here; suffice it to say that the video is publicly available as a whole file and not save-protected. But it would be a bit easier to be able to download them along with the stills.)


----------



## Tomh

MousetersInc said:


> I'm looking at our PhotoPasses right now and just thought I'd share our experience and conclusion. Short answer: I regret not buying Memory Maker in advance.
> 
> We weighed the pros and cons before the trip and said, "Look, you only break even if you want more than ca 17 photos. We're not planning lots of character meetings, we'll bring our phones and point-&-shoot—maybe there will be the occasional must-have PhotoPass shot, but I don't see us wanting more than 17." Now that I'm counting them up, yes, there are only 7 must-haves, but about 22 would-like-to-haves. Things I didn't know beforehand as a first-timer:
> 
> Some of the most must-haves are ride shots; you aren't going to be taking your own of those! (Or I don't think it's smart to try, anyway.) They're like sports shots; in many of them you're making a dumb face and have your eyes closed. But a few capture that moment of pure terrified glee. (One tip that came in very handy: When you get off the ride and the TV screens are showing your shot, snap a phone pic of yours. I was doing so saying "Well, maybe we'll buy the real one later, but this way at least we've got a copy." That was incorrect rhetoric; the phone pics were blurry and undesirable even when the PhotoPass was desirable. But I had a couple of "not linked" photos, and it was very easy to fill out Disney's lost photo form and say "oh, here, I'm attaching a snapshot of the actual photo, showing the ID.")
> Having Memory Maker in advance would have changed our picture-taking behavior. I'd imagined we would have been solicited by photographers at popular spots, but no, you have to ask (and often wait) for them. If we'd paid a flat rate in advance, I'm sure we would have stopped for more PhotoPass shots. This would have slowed us down, but I think not by too much and in a good way, and would have made the purchase that much more worth it (in a kind of self-fulfilling circular way).
> Know when to fold 'em. We figured, "the photos we take ourselves are mostly going to be missing one family member. Let's ask a photographer for at least a couple with all four of us." And of course we handed them our camera too to get "free" whole-family shots. But both times, it was afternoon and the sun was right in our eyes, and there's only one keeper out of dozens of shots. The Cinderella's Castle ones are just ridiculous; we were yelling at the girls not to complain about the sun in their eyes and both parents have their eyes closed or squinted or contorted in every one. Grab your planned PhotoPass shots at sunrise, sunset, whatever gives a nice light that isn't in your eyes.
> We only did one character meeting, and it was unplanned ("Look Daddy, the line for Jasmine is like 10 minutes"). Instead, we had a lot of character meetings during dining experiences—Snow White, Cinderella's Royal Table, and Tusker House. Word to the Wise, the at-your-table meetings (in our experience) don't come with a photographer in tow. Our PhotoPasses are the Evil Queen (keeper) and Cinderella downstairs—no Snow White, Dopey, Grumpy, or any of the princesses upstairs. Have your cameras ready, take good shots, and _use flash _(assuming you're using a phone or point-&-shoot and not packing a fixed focal length SLR). Tusker had nice natural light and came out great, but the others are grainy. Yes, flash looks awful, but it might make the difference between keeper or not.
> Memory Maker includes videos. Most of the videos are just taking your still shot and adding some animated characters walking across it, but Seven Dwarfs Mine Train and Tower of Terror produce an excellent video that really commemorates the ride experience and captures your expression in slow-mo. These are not purchasable individually. (True, I found that it's relatively easy to download them in 720p, which is probably full res. The steps to do so are, I feel, non-intrusive enough that they're perfectly ethical, but I'm not going to detail them here; suffice it to say that the video is publicly available as a whole file and not save-protected. But it would be a bit easier to be able to download them along with the stills.)


Lots of valuable lessons here, thanks for sharing!

This is the first time I've heard the suggestion of snapping a photo of the display monitor so that you could use that in the event of a ride photo not linking properly.  Great idea!

The sun in the eyes is going to be a very common theme with outdoor photos.  The reason why is two fold.  Number one, if the sun is behind the subject (you in the case of Photopass) it will cause the photo to expose poorly.  The sun will be bright, but everything in the foreground (which again, will be you) will be very dark, and underexposed making for a poor photo.  Number two, kind of the same idea, but if the sun is behind the photographer, then that means it is shining directly on their subject (again, you, sadly, in your eyes) and giving them fantastic lighting.  For this reason, the vast majority of outdoor photos will be shot with the sun behind the photographer, and directly in your eyes.  My suggestion, wear sunglasses for your outdoor photos.  While that means your eyes won't be visible, it also means you won't be squinting, and listening to your kids complain about the sun in their eyes 

You are correct that character interactions at your table during dining events does not include a photopass photographer.  Handlers, and waitstaff are often willing to use your camera to grab a family photo if you ask though.

Thank you for NOT sharing your methods for downloading the video.  I will have to respectfully disagree about it being ethical.  They are creating, and selling that video as part of their business to earn money.  Downloading it without paying for it, no matter the methodology, is not something that we view as being ethical, and not something that we are going to discuss here on the DIS.


----------



## wvjules

Thanks Tom. I think I get it. I don’t care if anyone but me can download pictures. That’s no big deal.  

Using your scenario...person 1 has Memory Maker. 

Person 1 is connected to person 2. Person 2 manages persons 3,4,5,6 (who do not have their own MDE).  

When persons 3, 4,5,6 gets photos taken will they show up in person 1s photos? 

I’m probably not explaining this well lol

Also, if I plan to get an AP when I arrive should I cancel MM now and get a refund or will they do that at the time of the upgrade? 

Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## Tomh

wvjules said:


> Thanks Tom. I think I get it. I don’t care if anyone but me can download pictures. That’s no big deal.
> 
> Using your scenario...person 1 has Memory Maker.
> 
> Person 1 is connected to person 2. Person 2 manages persons 3,4,5,6 (who do not have their own MDE).
> 
> When persons 3, 4,5,6 gets photos taken will they show up in person 1s photos?
> 
> I’m probably not explaining this well lol
> 
> Also, if I plan to get an AP when I arrive should I cancel MM now and get a refund or will they do that at the time of the upgrade?
> 
> Thanks for all of your help.


You explained that much better, I understand what you are driving at now.  In order for person 1 to see the photos for person 3, 4, 5 and 6, they would still need to invite those persons to their friends and family list, and have person 2 accept those invites.  Even though person 3, 4, 5 and 6 are managed by person 1, they still need to be treated as separate people for the purposes of photo pass sharing.

In short, if a person isn't listed on your Friends and Family list, you will not be able to see their photos.  If you can't see their photos, you will not be able to download them.


----------



## TinkPearl

Hello.  I just got back from my trip and downloaded my pics.  I've done Photopass many times in the past and have always been able to add cute borders with the year, etc. to our pics.  Is that not an option anymore?


----------



## sherlockmiles

TinkPearl said:


> Hello.  I just got back from my trip and downloaded my pics.  I've done Photopass many times in the past and have always been able to add cute borders with the year, etc. to our pics.  Is that not an option anymore?



Correct.


----------



## Mrjoshua

I've been looking back in some of the posts regarding missing photos, and was wondering if there is a specific email or tech support number that I can contact. Some of my photos are missing, and I wanted to inquire about them.


----------



## Tomh

Mrjoshua said:


> I've been looking back in some of the posts regarding missing photos, and was wondering if there is a specific email or tech support number that I can contact. Some of my photos are missing, and I wanted to inquire about them.


https://mydisneyphotopass.disney.go.com/help-and-support/lost-media


----------



## erionm

TinkPearl said:


> Hello.  I just got back from my trip and downloaded my pics.  I've done Photopass many times in the past and have always been able to add cute borders with the year, etc. to our pics.  Is that not an option anymore?


It's still an option using the Apple version of the MDE mobile app.

The Android version of MDE and the MDE website no longer support editing.


----------



## Tomh

erionm said:


> It's still an option using the Apple version of the MDE mobile app.
> 
> The Android version of MDE and the MDE website no longer support editing.


I had no idea it was still working on Apple.  Thanks for sharing that with us!


----------



## Mrjoshua

Tomh said:


> https://mydisneyphotopass.disney.go.com/help-and-support/lost-media


Thank you very much!


----------



## rider7

Is there a way to only purchase one video from one of the days instead of purchasing the full memory maker?


----------



## Tomh

rider7 said:


> Is there a way to only purchase one video from one of the days instead of purchasing the full memory maker?


I know you can purchase just one Photo, I'm not 100% certain about the video's though.


----------



## rider7

Tomh said:


> I know you can purchase just one Photo, I'm not 100% certain about the video's though.



I found out that if you purchase a photo for the ride with the video, the video automatically comes with it for free.


----------



## Tomh

rider7 said:


> I found out that if you purchase a photo for the ride with the video, the video automatically comes with it for free.


Great piece of info, thanks for sharing!  I was not at all certain how that worked.


----------



## michellelovesthemous

Sorry if this was asked before But I am getting ready to purchase our MNSSHP tickets and I was wondering if I add memory maker to it to get it out of the way it does not begin until I use it for the first time on August 18th right? It just sits there paid but inactive until then?


----------



## Robo

michellelovesthemous said:


> Sorry if this was asked before But I am getting ready to purchase our MNSSHP tickets and I was wondering if I add memory maker to it to get it out of the way it does not begin until I use it for the first time on August 18th right? It just sits there paid but inactive until then?


Yup.


----------



## Tomh

michellelovesthemous said:


> Sorry if this was asked before But I am getting ready to purchase our MNSSHP tickets and I was wondering if I add memory maker to it to get it out of the way it does not begin until I use it for the first time on August 18th right? It just sits there paid but inactive until then?


Memory Maker actually does not become "activated" until you download your first photo.  You could buy a memory maker today, go to the parks tomorrow, and have some photos taken, and decide that you don't want any.  As long as you don't download them, the Memory Maker will sit there waiting for you.  You could then take a trip in October, and have photos taken then, and at that point, download your first photo, and that would be when the Memory Maker would become active.


----------



## jacobsmommy

I have a question about sharing memory maker with my family that is going on our trip with us.  We have three separate rooms at POR.  Our room will be me, my dh, my dd, and my ds.  One room will be my parents.  The other room will be my brother, his wife, and their almost two year old ds.  They are all in my family and friends in my account.  If I buy memory maker, will I be able to download and print all of our pics?  Even ride pics where I'm not on the ride?  Or photos any of them would have taken that I'm not in?  I just want to make sure that before we buy anything we know for sure that we only need one memory maker.


----------



## Tomh

jacobsmommy said:


> I have a question about sharing memory maker with my family that is going on our trip with us.  We have three separate rooms at POR.  Our room will be me, my dh, my dd, and my ds.  One room will be my parents.  The other room will be my brother, his wife, and their almost two year old ds.  They are all in my family and friends in my account.  If I buy memory maker, will I be able to download and print all of our pics?  Even ride pics where I'm not on the ride?  Or photos any of them would have taken that I'm not in?  I just want to make sure that before we buy anything we know for sure that we only need one memory maker.


Just verify that each of them are listed in your Friends and Family, and that in THEIR Friends and Family, next to your name, they click on the word "Update" and verify that the box next to "My Disney PhotoPass Photos" is filled in green.  As long as each of your family members do that, you will be able to see, download, and print all of the photos, even ride pics, and any other pics, that you are not in yourself.  You will only need ONE Memory Maker, I promise.


----------



## DisneyDoesMyHair

The prepurchase price option is not showing up for me on the website or in the app. We are 7 days out...what is going on? 
If we are staying on rented points, would this affect our options? Also, will a split stay affect memory maker at all?


----------



## Tomh

DisneyDoesMyHair said:


> The prepurchase price option is not showing up for me on the website or in the app. We are 7 days out...what is going on?
> If we are staying on rented points, would this affect our options? Also, will a split stay affect memory maker at all?


When I view *THIS PAGE* it shows me the $169 prepurchase price.  Hopefully that works for you as well.


----------



## DisneyDoesMyHair

Tomh said:


> When I view *THIS PAGE* it shows me the $169 prepurchase price.  Hopefully that works for you as well.


Thank you, unfortunately this brings me to the Disney UK website and the $169 price is still not showing for me. It has $199, and no option for an advance purchase.


----------



## Tomh

DisneyDoesMyHair said:


> The prepurchase price option is not showing up for me on the website or in the app. We are 7 days out...what is going on?
> If we are staying on rented points, would this affect our options? Also, will a split stay affect memory maker at all?





DisneyDoesMyHair said:


> Thank you, unfortunately this brings me to the Disney UK website and the $169 price is still not showing for me. It has $199, and no option for an advance purchase.


Are you from the UK?  If not, try a private, or incognito tab in your browser.  I am in the US, for quite some time I have landed on the Canadian site unless I use incognito mode.

If that doesn't work, just call and purchase over the phone.


----------



## DisneyDoesMyHair

Ic


Tomh said:


> Are you from the UK?  If not, try a private, or incognito tab in your browser.  I am in the US, for quite some time I have landed on the Canadian site unless I use incognito mode.
> 
> If that doesn't work, just call and purchase over the phone.


I am US. Incognito did the trick. Thank you so much for the help! I was afraid I had missed the timeframe to sign up for memory maker!


----------



## Tomh

DisneyDoesMyHair said:


> Ic
> 
> I am US. Incognito did the trick. Thank you so much for the help! I was afraid I had missed the timeframe to sign up for memory maker!


Awesome, glad that I was able to help!


----------



## Cayaco

Was the ability to download all of your photopass photos in one shot get removed?  With the new setup I have to select the photos manually, I can select "all visible" but I have a lot more than what is on the screen so this could take a very long time.


----------



## Tomh

Cayaco said:


> Was the ability to download all of your photopass photos in one shot get removed?  With the new setup I have to select the photos manually, I can select "all visible" but I have a lot more than what is on the screen so this could take a very long time.


The label "all visible" is a bit misleading.  If you make sure you have the filter set to show all of your photos (so it is showing family and friends if that applies, and shows all locations) and chose to select all visible, it will actually select all of the photos, not just the ones you can actually see on your screen.


----------



## 123SA

I plan to buy memory maker with military discount.

I'll be going to the After Hours Villains event on Aug 1, but I'm staying at Universal this night.  I'll have an actual ticket for this, not a magic band. (I think)  The tickets will be purchased in my husband's account, which isn't linked to my account that holds our 2 week vacation.

I check in at Disney World on Aug 3 and I'll buy the memory maker that day.  I understand that the military deal allows you to go backwards to add photos taken prior to purchase.  But how does this work without a magic band?  Will the photographers give me a little card like they do (or used to do) at the water parks?  Then I can swipe the card for ride photos, but this means I need to get a photo from a photographer before we get on a ride if I want the photo.  I then manually enter then card numbers...the old school pre-magic band way.


----------



## Tomh

123SA said:


> I plan to buy memory maker with military discount.
> 
> I'll be going to the After Hours Villains event on Aug 1, but I'm staying at Universal this night.  I'll have an actual ticket for this, not a magic band. (I think)  The tickets will be purchased in my husband's account, which isn't linked to my account that holds our 2 week vacation.
> 
> I check in at Disney World on Aug 3 and I'll buy the memory maker that day.  I understand that the military deal allows you to go backwards to add photos taken prior to purchase.  But how does this work without a magic band?  Will the photographers give me a little card like they do (or used to do) at the water parks?  Then I can swipe the card for ride photos, but this means I need to get a photo from a photographer before we get on a ride if I want the photo.  I then manually enter then card numbers...the old school pre-magic band way.


You can get a PhotoPass card from ANY PhotoPass photographer.  You would have to do this before going on any of the rides that have PhotoPass.  However, many of the rides in Magic Kingdom do NOT have a place where you can swipe a PhotoPass card to claim the photo.

There are a couple of ways around this that I can readily think of.  If you have Magic Bands for your two week trip, you can use those for the night of the party.  Even though it is before your trip, your Magic Bands will already be linked to your accounts, and will work just fine.  If you don't have Magic Bands for your trip, you could consider getting some.  They aren't terribly expensive for the plain ones.  I don't know how many are in your travel group, but you wouldn't necessarily have to get bands for everyone.  If there are just two of you, one band would get your ride photos as long as you ride together.  For a family of four, two band would work, again, you would just make sure that each group that is riding together has a band with them.  Finally, if you go without Magic Bands, keep track of the rides you go on, and approximate times.  After your trip is over, contact PhotoPass at *THIS PAGE* to have them look for "missing" photos.  Tell them what rides you were on, and the approximate times you were on them, and give them a photo of your group from that day so they know what you look like, and they should be able to get most, if not all of your photos for you.  While that method might work, I personally wouldn't risk not getting all of my photos just to save a few dollars on the Magic Bands, so that would be my first choice.


----------



## 123SA

Thanks Tomh!  I’ll bring the magic bands for the two week trip


----------



## OhThePain

I am sure that this has been asked before (but it's hard to catch up on 47 pages). What time do the PhotoPass photographers start? We have a PPO ADR at TH and didn't know if we should factor in a few minutes for a picture in front of the Tree of Life before our meal or if we should plan on taking the picture after.


----------



## Tomh

123SA said:


> Thanks Tomh!  I’ll bring the magic bands for the two week trip



Awesome, glad this is going to work out for you.



OhThePain said:


> I am sure that this has been asked before (but it's hard to catch up on 47 pages). What time do the PhotoPass photographers start? We have a PPO ADR at TH and didn't know if we should factor in a few minutes for a picture in front of the Tree of Life before our meal or if we should plan on taking the picture after.



That is a great question, and to be completely, I don't know for certain about Animal Kingdom, as I have never had a PPO there.  Hopefully someone with first hand knowledge will chime in with an answer.


----------



## nurseberta

Can anyone tell me? If I linked my magic bands then purchased Memory Maker afterwards. Do I need to check that my magic bands are linked to my photopass? Or are they all linked because they exist in MDE together?


----------



## erionm

nurseberta said:


> Can anyone tell me? If I linked my magic bands then purchased Memory Maker afterwards. Do I need to check that my magic bands are linked to my photopass? *Or are they all linked because they exist in MDE together?*


MDE links everything together.


----------



## Tomh

nurseberta said:


> Can anyone tell me? If I linked my magic bands then purchased Memory Maker afterwards. Do I need to check that my magic bands are linked to my photopass? Or are they all linked because they exist in MDE together?


As long as you see the Memory Maker entitlement in your MDE, everything is set, and good to go.


----------



## bama belle

Just to clarify- if I pre purchase memory maker this Friday morning it will be active on Monday when we arrive- so Friday is included in the 3 days before activation. Is this correct?


----------



## Dashzap

bama belle said:


> Just to clarify- if I pre purchase memory maker this Friday morning it will be active on Monday when we arrive- so Friday is included in the 3 days before activation. Is this correct?



I think it is literally 72 hours between purchase and available to use.


----------



## Dashzap

Which attractions don't have a photo preview wall where you can link photos manually (so you either have to have a MB or call Disney to have them search for your photo?) 
7DMT and what else?
(maybe this could be added to the first post?)


----------



## erionm

Dashzap said:


> Which attractions don't have a photo preview wall where you can link photos manually (so you either have to have a MB or call Disney to have them search for your photo?)
> 7DMT and what else?
> (maybe this could be added to the first post?)


Frozen Ever After
Slinky Dog Dash
Haunted Mansion


----------



## Tomh

bama belle said:


> Just to clarify- if I pre purchase memory maker this Friday morning it will be active on Monday when we arrive- so Friday is included in the 3 days before activation. Is this correct?


Friday will indeed be included in the 3 days as long as you make the purchase BEFORE the last park closes for the day.  You will not be able to use it Friday, Saturday, or Sunday.  Monday morning you will be good to go.

I have had the 3 day waiting period explained to me as follows:

It is not based on any number of hours, but rather, on "Disney Days" where each day ends when the last park closes for the day.  So if MK is the last park to close on Friday, say at 11:00.  If you purchase Memory Maker prior to 11:00, then you have purchased it during the day on Friday, and Friday will be the first day of your 3 day waiting period.  If, however, you were to purchase it at 11:30, when all of the parks have already closed for the day, then Saturday would be the first day of your 3 day waiting period.


----------



## cdoc29

So we are arriving two days before our stay at WDW this year to visit with some friends. We plan on going to Downtown Disney and Attending MNSSHP during those two days, does anyone know if I pre-purchase Photopass and have my magic band that I will be able to use it in those two days? Thanks in advance....


----------



## Tomh

cdoc29 said:


> So we are arriving two days before our stay at WDW this year to visit with some friends. We plan on going to Downtown Disney and Attending MNSSHP during those two days, does anyone know if I pre-purchase Photopass and have my magic band that I will be able to use it in those two days? Thanks in advance....


If you pre-purchase Memory Maker at least 3 days before the first of those two days, and have your Magic Bands with you (or a PhotoPass card from any of the PhotoPass photographers) you will be able to use your Memory Maker those two days, absolutely no question about it.  Enjoy!


----------



## paladin732

So we have been having an interesting set of problems, they seem to impact over 75% of our photos:

Background: both my husband and I have magic bands, staying at dolphin, one gold (mine) and one silver (his) annual passes. We admin it all through my MDE account.

Gold comes with photopass, silver doesn't AFAIK.

Issues we have had:

Missing photos
Photos appearing in double or triple (rides only. Example is 3 from space mountain )..
Different families appearing in our ride photos (for instance, last time we rode Buzz Lightyear, we got 3 photos, one of us, and two of some other random family... One time we actually got 4 from splash, two of us, two of some other random boat)
In one instance we have a blank photo dated a full week before our trip. Blank meaning empty car for buzz lightyear.
The photos from the photographers do NOT appear to be impacted

Are we an outlier, or have others seen these issues also?


----------



## CarolynFH

paladin732 said:


> So we have been having an interesting set of problems, they seem to impact over 75% of our photos:
> 
> Background: both my husband and I have magic bands, staying at dolphin, one gold (mine) and one silver (his) annual passes. We admin it all through my MDE account.
> 
> Gold comes with photopass, silver doesn't AFAIK.
> 
> Issues we have had:
> 
> Missing photos
> Photos appearing in double or triple (rides only. Example is 3 from space mountain )..
> Different families appearing in our ride photos (for instance, last time we rode Buzz Lightyear, we got 3 photos, one of us, and two of some other random family... One time we actually got 4 from splash, two of us, two of some other random boat)
> In one instance we have a blank photo dated a full week before our trip. Blank meaning empty car for buzz lightyear.
> The photos from the photographers do NOT appear to be impacted
> 
> Are we an outlier, or have others seen these issues also?



We haven’t had all those problems on the same trip, but we’ve had them all at one time or another. I just delete the ones I don’t want and fill out the Missing Photos online form for the missing ones. It’s annoying, but most technology doesn’t function right and is annoying at times.


----------



## Dis2016Can

paladin732 said:


> So we have been having an interesting set of problems, they seem to impact over 75% of our photos:
> 
> Background: both my husband and I have magic bands, staying at dolphin, one gold (mine) and one silver (his) annual passes. We admin it all through my MDE account.
> 
> Gold comes with photopass, silver doesn't AFAIK.
> 
> Issues we have had:
> 
> Missing photos
> Photos appearing in double or triple (rides only. Example is 3 from space mountain )..
> Different families appearing in our ride photos (for instance, last time we rode Buzz Lightyear, we got 3 photos, one of us, and two of some other random family... One time we actually got 4 from splash, two of us, two of some other random boat)
> In one instance we have a blank photo dated a full week before our trip. Blank meaning empty car for buzz lightyear.
> The photos from the photographers do NOT appear to be impacted
> 
> Are we an outlier, or have others seen these issues also?



We just got back and also had multiple ride photos.  I think for us it was because my kids would tap their band at the photo wall at the exit AND the ride automatically picked up our bands on the rides so we had multiples.

Buzz lightyear was the only ride that we had several photos from other families as well as a video from another family AND a blank car on buzz.  There must be some weird issue with that ride!

We only had individual copies of photopass photographer photos


----------



## Tomh

paladin732 said:


> So we have been having an interesting set of problems, they seem to impact over 75% of our photos:
> 
> Background: both my husband and I have magic bands, staying at dolphin, one gold (mine) and one silver (his) annual passes. We admin it all through my MDE account.
> 
> Gold comes with photopass, silver doesn't AFAIK.
> 
> Issues we have had:
> 
> Missing photos
> Photos appearing in double or triple (rides only. Example is 3 from space mountain )..
> Different families appearing in our ride photos (for instance, last time we rode Buzz Lightyear, we got 3 photos, one of us, and two of some other random family... One time we actually got 4 from splash, two of us, two of some other random boat)
> In one instance we have a blank photo dated a full week before our trip. Blank meaning empty car for buzz lightyear.
> The photos from the photographers do NOT appear to be impacted
> 
> Are we an outlier, or have others seen these issues also?



Because the rides rely on the long ranger MB readers, there is a good bit more room for things to go wrong.  If the reader, for any reason, is unable to read your band, you photo will be missing.

If you have two bands on you, or two riders each with one band in the same ride vehicle, or both of the above at the same time, you will end up with 2, 3, or even more copies of the same ride photo.

Different families is very likely a result of the reader happening to read your band when it takes their photo.

The blank photo from a week before your trip, I have no idea how that might have happened.


----------



## erionm

If you notice missing attraction photos while still at WDW, stop at any of the physical PhotoPass locations in a theme park or Disney Springs.  They can access attraction photos by date/time and if the photo(s) are found they can link them to your account by having you scan your MB.


----------



## Mome Rath

Does anyone remember what year they started including the "free" photopass pics with AP's?  Meaning, which was the first year could you download them for free if you had an AP?


----------



## thelegacy27

How successful is Disney at finding missing photos? We just left yesterday  and I've noticed some missing. I did fill out the form but curious how long that takes or if the pics are ever found?


----------



## Unca’ Donald

I purchased Memory Maker for last week's trip. Got back yesterday and was about to begin downloading the pics, but then I decided to take a look at this thread first. I have a question about the following statement:

"In addition, once you download your first photo, you can add more photos to the Memory Maker for 30 days."


We'll be going back in 5 weeks if my girlfriend is sent to the credit union conference at the Swan & Dolphin (June 17-20). If I wait a few more weeks before I start downloading my MM photos, so that those days in June are in that 30 day window, does that mean I will get any photos I have taken on that trip as well?


----------



## erionm

Mome Rath said:


> Does anyone remember what year they started including the "free" photopass pics with AP's?  Meaning, which was the first year could you download them for free if you had an AP?


Oct 2015.


----------



## stardragon

thelegacy27 said:


> How successful is Disney at finding missing photos? We just left yesterday  and I've noticed some missing. I did fill out the form but curious how long that takes or if the pics are ever found?


Pretty good.  I had missing photos during a 2016 trip and it took a few days, but they found them!

Last year we were at DL and had missing photos as well and rather than fill out a form, we called (it might be different for DL) and they came up within hours.


----------



## CarolynFH

thelegacy27 said:


> How successful is Disney at finding missing photos? We just left yesterday  and I've noticed some missing. I did fill out the form but curious how long that takes or if the pics are ever found?





stardragon said:


> Pretty good.  I had missing photos during a 2016 trip and it took a few days, but they found them!
> 
> Last year we were at DL and had missing photos as well and rather than fill out a form, we called (it might be different for DL) and they came up within hours.



I too have found them to be very quick, no more than a day or two. When I fill out the form I include a photo taken the same day (often need to crop it to make it fit the size limit) and have also started including at least one of the MB ID numbers in my comments.


----------



## wvjules

Deleted


----------



## jjjones325

Friends of ours have APs.  They have added us to their Friends and Family, so I know I can get my family's photos via his AP Memory Maker.  Question, though, is his family is leaving 6/18, while mine is still there until 6/20.  Will my family still be able to get photos via his AP MM after he is checked out?


----------



## erionm

jjjones325 said:


> Friends of ours have APs.  They have added us to their Friends and Family, so I know I can get my family's photos via his AP Memory Maker.  Question, though, is his family is leaving 6/18, while mine is still there until 6/20.  Will my family still be able to get photos via his AP MM after he is checked out?


The resort stay doesn't matter.  Your friends with the AP will be able to download all of your photos.


----------



## TheyCallMeStacey

I think I may have posted this in another thread but this might be a better avenue - are people still seeing the opportunity to edit photos (add stickers/borders) on the app or has that functionality been removed as it has from the website? I can't seem to find it on my android, but would be willing to try on iOS if its still there.


----------



## erionm

TheyCallMeStacey said:


> I think I may have posted this in another thread but this might be a better avenue - are people still seeing the opportunity to edit photos (add stickers/borders) on the app or has that functionality been removed as it has from the website? I can't seem to find it on my android, but would be willing to try on iOS if its still there.


Only available in the Apple (iOS) version of the MDE mobile app.


----------



## nurseberta

Help! just returned  and activated my photos. Now i am tasked with getting them on the computer. I have a PC. thought I had them all selected and now there is a window on the side of my computer that says downloads and they all are in status of waiting to download. then have an option to click 'open, save or save as' why cant the whole album just be downloaded into a folder?


----------



## widdleavi

If you click save it should save it to your computer. There should be an option to download all the pictures at once and you would just click save on that. It probably saves it as a zip file and then you need to right click on the zip file and choose extract all


----------



## CajunDisneyFreak

Yes, it is a .zip file. Just create a folder and name it what you want. Click save as and save to that folder.  Then click on the downloaded .zip file and extract all. That should do the trick!


----------



## yosemite sam

When traveling with family, Is there a way to 1. Minimize multiple photos showing up? 2. Minimize other ppls pics show up?
Ty


----------



## brandiwine717

My friends who are connected in MDE are in WDW right now. I have MM and will arrive next week. When I look in MDE I can see their pictures with the watermark and a green "activate" button under the photos. What happens when I click that green button? Can I download their pictures before I get to WDW? Will that affect my pictures at all? I'm having a hard time finding information about the green activate button. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## erionm

brandiwine717 said:


> My friends who are connected in MDE are in WDW right now. I have MM and will arrive next week. When I look in MDE I can see their pictures with the watermark and a green "activate" button under the photos. What happens when I click that green button? Can I download their pictures before I get to WDW? Will that affect my pictures at all? I'm having a hard time finding information about the green activate button.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Once you click "Activate", you start the 30 day period in which you can download photos without the watermark.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

deleted


----------



## Tomh

erionm said:


> Once you click "Activate", you start the 30 day period in which you can download photos without the watermark.


This is not quite right.  The 30 day window is how long you have to add additional photos to the Memory Maker.  You can continue to download photos to your computer until the last of the photos in your Memory Maker has expired, 45 days after it was taken.

If you want to download photos right now, and everyone in your group will be done with their trips within the next 30 days, then you can go ahead and activate now, but you don't have to.  You can wait until your trips are over (as long as that is less than 45 days from the day the first photo was taken) to activate and download.

So, each photo that is taken will stay on the server for 45 days.  You have to download each photo no more than 45 days after it was taken.

You have to activate before you can begin downloading.

Once you activate, you then have 30 days during which you can add more photos to the Memory Maker.  Those photos still have the 45 day expiration, and can be downloaded any time before they expire.

You will be able to continue downloading the photos that are part of your Memory Maker until they photos expire.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Pretty neat addition here........

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/05/enjoy-new-disney-photopass-experiences-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## wvjules

Just back. Activated my memory maker. I downloaded photos just fine. But my daughter and sister (who were listed as friends and their pictures show up) can’t without having to pay? I thought we could all download?

ETA: Never mind. I see that I am the only one that can download them.


----------



## Tomh

wvjules said:


> Just back. Activated my memory maker. I downloaded photos just fine. But my daughter and sister (who were listed as friends and their pictures show up) can’t without having to pay? I thought we could all download?
> 
> ETA: Never mind. I see that I am the only one that can download them.


Glad you figured it out.  You can make copies of the photos for them of course.


----------



## becks59

We purchased memory maker in late April for our June trip. In MDE I have tried to link it to my account, but it doesn’t ever connect. In my confirmation email I can click on a link and it takes me to a browser and shows that we have it. But if I just open a browser instead of going through the email then it doesn’t show up as having memory maker purchased. Is this normal?  I’ve been trying to connect it since we purchased it. I have one confirmation number from the email and then after clicking on the link in the email I see there is a different confirmation number. I’ve tried both.  They don’t link memory maker to MDE. I’ve also tried the number on my magic band, but it doesn’t link either.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

becks59 said:


> We purchased memory maker in late April for our June trip. In MDE I have tried to link it to my account, but it doesn’t ever connect. In my confirmation email I can click on a link and it takes me to a browser and shows that we have it. But if I just open a browser instead of going through the email then it doesn’t show up as having memory maker purchased. Is this normal?  I’ve been trying to connect it since we purchased it. I have one confirmation number from the email and then after clicking on the link in the email I see there is a different confirmation number. I’ve tried both.  They don’t link memory maker to MDE. I’ve also tried the number on my magic band, but it doesn’t link either.



When you click on the Tickets/Memory Maker tab on the app or website, what do you see? That is where I see mine was automatically linked when I purchased it a couple months ago.


----------



## Tomh

If you can't get it to connect properly, a quick phone call will usually get things sorted out.


----------



## Specter

Forgive me if this has already been answered, but I had a question about memory maker. My dad is retired military and he, my mom, DW, DD and I, and my sister and her family are taking a trip next March. We were hoping that my dad could get the discounted memory maker, but we want to put it on my profile. Even my parents said right away that they thought I would be the better choice for that task. So, is this possible, or will it automatically be linked to my dad's account/magic band because he is the former service member? Thanks for any info.


----------



## kcp6763

I want to make sure, a family member I'm connected to has an AP. I don't need to buy memory maker if they are willing to download for us? Even if they aren't with us?


----------



## erionm

kcp6763 said:


> I want to make sure, a family member I'm connected to has an AP. I don't need to buy memory maker if they are willing to download for us? Even if they aren't with us?


You don't need to purchase MM. As long as they have one of the APs that includes the photo download benefit, they will be able to download your photos even if they are not with you.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Specter said:


> Forgive me if this has already been answered, but I had a question about memory maker. My dad is retired military and he, my mom, DW, DD and I, and my sister and her family are taking a trip next March. We were hoping that my dad could get the discounted memory maker, but we want to put it on my profile. Even my parents said right away that they thought I would be the better choice for that task. So, is this possible, or will it automatically be linked to my dad's account/magic band because he is the former service member? Thanks for any info.



Unless I'm thinking incorrectly,  Memory Maker links to the person who paid for it.  Now I've seen a reassign Memory Maker when I click on the Memory Maker/Tickets tab. It only gives me the option of reassigning it to my friend who controls his wife's plans. My son is there too, but he's 11.  Perhaps after your dad pays for it he can reassign it to you? Wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## Tomh

Specter said:


> Forgive me if this has already been answered, but I had a question about memory maker. My dad is retired military and he, my mom, DW, DD and I, and my sister and her family are taking a trip next March. We were hoping that my dad could get the discounted memory maker, but we want to put it on my profile. Even my parents said right away that they thought I would be the better choice for that task. So, is this possible, or will it automatically be linked to my dad's account/magic band because he is the former service member? Thanks for any info.



I know with regular Memory Maker, it can be reassigned to anyone in your Family and Friends list.  I am not 100% certain if there is any kind of restriction placed on the Memory Maker when it is purchased with the military discount, but I imagine it will work the same way as the regular Memory Maker.

However, it doesn't really matter what name it is in.  What DOES matter is that every member of your travelling party is connected through MDE Family and Friends to who ever has the Memory Maker.  You could simply leave it in your fathers  name, and have him give you the login for his MDE account so that you can manage it from his account.



kcp6763 said:


> I want to make sure, a family member I'm connected to has an AP. I don't need to buy memory maker if they are willing to download for us? Even if they aren't with us?



No, you do not need to purchase a Memory Maker.  However, you DO need to make certain that every member of your family is connected to the family member with the AP through MDE Family and Friends.  If only you are connected, then only your photos will be available, so make sure that everyone whom you want photos for is connected to the family member with the AP, and you are all set.



Tiggerlover91 said:


> Unless I'm thinking incorrectly,  Memory Maker links to the person who paid for it.  Now I've seen a reassign Memory Maker when I click on the Memory Maker/Tickets tab. It only gives me the option of reassigning it to my friend who controls his wife's plans. My son is there too, but he's 11.  Perhaps after your dad pays for it he can reassign it to you? Wouldn't hurt to try.



Yes, you can reassign it that way.  It really isn't necessary though.  As long as the family member with the Memory Maker is willing to allow you to log into their MDE account, you can do everything that way.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Tomh said:


> Yes, you can reassign it that way.  It really isn't necessary though.  As long as the family member with the Memory Maker is willing to allow you to log into their MDE account, you can do everything that way.



Thanks Mr @Tomh ! I suppose either way would work. Just depends on what both are more comfortable with.


----------



## Specter

Tiggerlover91 said:


> Unless I'm thinking incorrectly,  Memory Maker links to the person who paid for it.  Now I've seen a reassign Memory Maker when I click on the Memory Maker/Tickets tab. It only gives me the option of reassigning it to my friend who controls his wife's plans. My son is there too, but he's 11.  Perhaps after your dad pays for it he can reassign it to you? Wouldn't hurt to try.





Tomh said:


> I know with regular Memory Maker, it can be reassigned to anyone in your Family and Friends list.  I am not 100% certain if there is any kind of restriction placed on the Memory Maker when it is purchased with the military discount, but I imagine it will work the same way as the regular Memory Maker.
> 
> However, it doesn't really matter what name it is in.  What DOES matter is that every member of your travelling party is connected through MDE Family and Friends to who ever has the Memory Maker.  You could simply leave it in your fathers  name, and have him give you the login for his MDE account so that you can manage it from his account.


Thank you both for the info, I appreciate it. If you knew how often my dad has to change his netflix password because he forgot it you'd understand why everyone involved, including him, would prefer it just be on someone else's profile. It sounds like we should be able to do so and if not we'll get it sorted out.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Specter said:


> Thank you both for the info, I appreciate it. *If you knew how often my dad has to change his netflix password because he forgot it *you'd understand why everyone involved, including him, would prefer it just be on someone else's profile. It sounds like we should be able to do so and if not we'll get it sorted out.



  

Ask me how many user id and password combinations I have down in Word because I change up my password strength depending on what it's being used for.  Some are automatic that I remember, checking account alway.  My teacher log in....always. Others I have to keep in Word because I just simply mix them up and forget.


----------



## BattyKoda

Tiggerlover91 said:


> Ask me how many user id and password combinations I have down in Word because I change up my password strength depending on what it's being used for.  Some are automatic that I remember, checking account alway.  My teacher log in....always. Others I have to keep in Word because I just simply mix them up and forget.



Off Topic, but might I suggest keepass?  It's a much better (secure) way to store your passwords than Word.


----------



## yrdlyprincess

DD is going down in a few days, I am purchasing the MM for her.(senior trip) unfortunately bc its a school trip they dont want them to have magicbands to get back into rooms. Question do they still use scanned cards if you don't have a band 2. How can her "room friends" use the MM when they aren't with her (I am purchasing it for she &her few friends but would I even add them to her family &friends?)


----------



## Tomh

yrdlyprincess said:


> DD is going down in a few days, I am purchasing the MM for her.(senior trip) unfortunately bc its a school trip they dont want them to have magicbands to get back into rooms. Question do they still use scanned cards if you don't have a band 2. How can her "room friends" use the MM when they aren't with her (I am purchasing it for she &her few friends but would I even add them to her family &friends?)


She, and her friends, can get a card from any Photopass Photographer.  They simply scan that card for their photos.  However, that will NOT work for ride photos where there is no place to claim the photos (like 7DMT, Pirates, Haunted Mansion etc.).  When the trip is over, you will need each of the cards, and will add them to your daughters Memory Maker manually.  I would suggest maybe having the kids send you nice close up pictures of the numbers on the cards as soon as they get them, that way you will get the photos even if they lose the cards.


----------



## yrdlyprincess

Tomh said:


> She, and her friends, can get a card from any Photopass Photographer.  They simply scan that card for their photos.  However, that will NOT work for ride photos where there is no place to claim the photos (like 7DMT, Pirates, Haunted


 so how do I get those? She wants all those too. I get why they dont want the kids to go back to the rooms but this is screwing me. Like I wanted her to keep the credit card in the room safe and just use her band (with the CC on file with from desk) SO FRUSTRATING


----------



## skuttle

We are at WDW now and have memory maker. For haunted mansion we split up into three doombuggies. I can see my pic and my husband’s but not my other son’s pic. We are linked on friends and family. Not sure what to do to get his pic.  

My oldest rode buzz without us and that pic shows up, so seems like haunted mansion should.


----------



## 123SA

skuttle said:


> We are at WDW now and have memory maker. For haunted mansion we split up into three doombuggies. I can see my pic and my husband’s but not my other son’s pic. We are linked on friends and family. Not sure what to do to get his pic.
> 
> My oldest rode buzz without us and that pic shows up, so seems like haunted mansion should.




You can call them and ask them to add it.  I have had a lot of success doing this after my vacation.    They'll ask you the date and appproximate time you rode.  Since you can point them to the photos it did capture, it will be very easy for them to find your son.


----------



## Tomh

yrdlyprincess said:


> so how do I get those? She wants all those too. I get why they dont want the kids to go back to the rooms but this is screwing me. Like I wanted her to keep the credit card in the room safe and just use her band (with the CC on file with from desk) SO FRUSTRATING


Do you have old MB's that her and her friends might be able to use?  If not, the only possibility I have for you is to have them keep track of what rides at what times each day, and you can try contacting photopass to see if they can find the photos and link them for you.


----------



## yrdlyprincess

So I had to call guest services a few times this weekend bc 1 person said no magic band no pics. I was freaking! I have contacted the school before, explained my reason and still, nope no magic band in park. I don't have any old ones as the last time we were down was BEFORE they came out. I did order it and they said photographers have "cards" and rides have a # under the pic???? Who knows


----------



## 123SA

yrdlyprincess said:


> So I had to call guest services a few times this weekend bc 1 person said no magic band no pics. I was freaking! I have contacted the school before, explained my reason and still, nope no magic band in park. I don't have any old ones as the last time we were down was BEFORE they came out. I did order it and they said photographers have "cards" and rides have a # under the pic???? Who knows




I'd be interested in hearing how she makes out.

My DD did the school trip last year.  What you are explaining is pretty standard.  They went with no FP because they would not give them their tickets ahead of time -- so incredibly stupid.  No magic bands allowed for the same reason about returning to hotel rooms.   The trip costs so much more per person that the trips I've scheduled and it so inefficient it drove me crazy.

A lot of the kids took photos of the ride photos that appeared on the screens outside of Everest & RnRC.


----------



## yrdlyprincess

This trip has on FIRE. If it was my DS he could care less. But she loves Disney, loves CERTAIN things about it. We got our TICKET # 32 days in advance, fast passes for certain rides....already gone. Staying on property, was told one resort....staying at a different one. WHOLE THING IS A MESS! and the travel agent...i knew more about disney then he did (AND I HAVEN'T BEEN DOWN SINCE 2011!) I am so angry it's crazy


----------



## Tomh

yrdlyprincess said:


> So I had to call guest services a few times this weekend bc 1 person said no magic band no pics. I was freaking! I have contacted the school before, explained my reason and still, nope no magic band in park. I don't have any old ones as the last time we were down was BEFORE they came out. I did order it and they said photographers have "cards" and rides have a # under the pic???? Who knows


The rides where there is a pic number aren't the problem.  The problem is rides like Pirates of the Caribbean, Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, Haunted Mansion etc., where there is no bank of monitors after the ride, so no way to get any number from the picture.  Those rides, as far as I know, the best shot you will have is to contact photopass after the trip, and tell them which ride, what time, and if possible, provide them a photo of your daughter from that day, so they will know what she looked like, and have them try to find the photos for you.


----------



## natebenma

Change, glitch or am I missing something???

One of my friends (connected to my MDE and memory maker- Annual Pass) had a trip in April.  Her pictures were appearing in my photopass account, but are not showing up this morning.  I have downloaded all of them except for ones from Animal Kingdom.  My photos from a trip last August are still there. 

The previous deadline for claiming photos on this account was at least a year following the trip.  Are earlier deadlines being enforced now for friends & family on the account?

I'll call Photopass support later today, but checking here to see if anyone has experienced the same issues or know if there was a change to the policy below. 

TIA!!!

*******************************************************************************

From FAQ in Post #1 of this page.  

*Memory Maker Specifics*

  For those whom have the Memory Maker as part of an Annual Pass, things work just a bit differently.  You will be able to continue downloading your photos until they expire and are removed from the server just like with the normal Memory Maker.  However, there are two important differences:  First off, your first download doesn't start a 30 day timer for adding more photos.  You can download as often as you like, and you can continue to add photos through the last day that your Annual Pass is valid for admission.  The second difference is that your photos will not expire in 45 days, instead they expire in 365 days.  That means that you have one full year to download any photos you have taken.


----------



## Surr

I upgraded to an annual pass on our tip last week and can download individual pictures.  I can't find any way to download all of them at once without selecting each image.  Is there no way to simply download all my images?


----------



## erionm

Surr said:


> I upgraded to an annual pass on our tip last week and can download individual pictures.  I can't find any way to download all of them at once without selecting each image.  Is there no way to simply download all my images?


Using the MDE mobile app, NO.
Using the MDE website, once you select one photo/video there will be an option to 'Select all visible media'.


----------



## Surr

erionm said:


> Using the MDE mobile app, NO.
> Using the MDE website, once you select one photo/video there will be an option to 'Select all visible media'.
> 
> View attachment 406742


Thanks!  I don't know how many times I tried selecting images, but ever noticed the check box.


----------



## CinderMelly

I have a question about MM. 

So, I bought MM for my visit(Nov 3-8 package). But I just recently added MNSSHP for Nov 1(my Fl arrival day).

Am I able to have PP photos from the party on my already purchased MM. The party is listed in MDE. I’m hoping that, with my magic band, party photo CAN be added to MM. Or will have to buy the one day MM when I get to MK?


----------



## verleniahall

It will work - mm isn’t linked to your tickets. 

You can also get a card from the photographer and add the number into the mm site


----------



## CinderMelly

Thank you, verleniahall! 

I was really worried I’d end up have to purchase the one day MM! Load of my mind…and my wallet!


----------



## kaddjr

Tomh said:


> This is not quite right.  The 30 day window is how long you have to add additional photos to the Memory Maker.  You can continue to download photos to your computer until the last of the photos in your Memory Maker has expired, 45 days after it was taken.
> 
> If you want to download photos right now, and everyone in your group will be done with their trips within the next 30 days, then you can go ahead and activate now, but you don't have to.  You can wait until your trips are over (as long as that is less than 45 days from the day the first photo was taken) to activate and download.
> 
> So, each photo that is taken will stay on the server for 45 days.  You have to download each photo no more than 45 days after it was taken.
> 
> You have to activate before you can begin downloading.
> 
> Once you activate, you then have 30 days during which you can add more photos to the Memory Maker.  Those photos still have the 45 day expiration, and can be downloaded any time before they expire.
> 
> You will be able to continue downloading the photos that are part of your Memory Maker until they photos expire.



Thank you so much for this explanation! I have a trip in October (21-29) and one in December (14-17) and was wondering if I could get both trips in just the one purchase. Looks like I can!


----------



## finleyd

I have my own reservation number and my daughter and her family have their own reservation.  If I purchase Memory Maker can I link them to my MM since I have a different reservation number?


----------



## mthds

Complicated question.

Have not been to Disney in years.  Pre Magic bands and used photopass in the old days where we just got cards and entered the number in the account when I got home.
Anyway,

My son's high school chorus is going the week of Thanksgiving to sing at Candlelight processional.  We, as are several  other families are going to go a few days early.

So for the first part of the trip he will have a magic band and ticket linked to my account and room.  The second half of the week he will join up with the chorus and use a different ticket purchased through the school. He will change to an off property hotel as well so no magic band

If I purchase the memory maker package for the week, will he be able to still be linked to my account so he can take pictures  when he is with his school group?     I do not have the ticket number he will use for the second part of the trip.  I may at that that time. and can link it.  But Not sure how school tickets are being handled.  Hoping he can just take a picture and send it to me.  I will still be in parks but not with him.  I would love to just link new ticket to the account and he continue using his original magic band. as I will still have him listed as staying in my room 

Sorry if this is confusing.  I'm confused  That's why I need help


----------



## erionm

mthds said:


> Complicated question.
> 
> Have not been to Disney in years.  Pre Magic bands and used photopass in the old days where we just got cards and entered the number in the account when I got home.
> Anyway,
> 
> My son's high school chorus is going the week of Thanksgiving to sing at Candlelight processional.  We, as are several  other families are going to go a few days early.
> 
> So for the first part of the trip he will have a magic band and ticket linked to my account and room.  The second half of the week he will join up with the chorus and use a different ticket purchased through the school. He will change to an off property hotel as well so no magic band
> 
> If I purchase the memory maker package for the week, will he be able to still be linked to my account so he can take pictures  when he is with his school group?     I do not have the ticket number he will use for the second part of the trip.  I may at that that time. and can link it.  But Not sure how school tickets are being handled.  Hoping he can just take a picture and send it to me.  I will still be in parks but not with him.  I would love to just link new ticket to the account and he continue using his original magic band. as I will still have him listed as staying in my room
> 
> Sorry if this is confusing.  I'm confused  That's why I need help


He can use his MagicBand to link pictures back to your MDE account for the *ENTIRE* trip.


----------



## mthds

erionm said:


> He can use his MagicBand to link pictures back to your MDE account for the *ENTIRE* trip.


Thanks.  Still not sure about how magic band connects people .


----------



## dawnnikol

With the 2020 ticket prices being released soon, do we think there will be an increase in the price for the MM?  Would it be worth it to purchase it now, if your trip isn't until February?  I read there were issues if you bought it too far in advance.  

Thank you in advance.


----------



## dawnnikol

finleyd said:


> I have my own reservation number and my daughter and her family have their own reservation.  If I purchase Memory Maker can I link them to my MM since I have a different reservation number?



Yes.  Go to the first page of this thread and there are instructions for how to do that.


----------



## emmakatbaby

I know this is answered in the thread and I have read it entirely, I just want to make sure I understand as its been a while since I have used MM.  We are traveling with another family who are close friends of ours but we have separate reservations and MDE accounts.  The mom in the other family purchased the memory maker.  We have not linked ourselves yet in MDE on the Friends and Family list for fear that one of our teenagers will delete or change a FP+ that we secured very early in the morning on our 60th day LOL!  Will we be able to use the same MM if we do not link ourselves in MDE?  I am thinking I will have to add her to my Friends and Family list in order for us to be able to access our photos when we get back, right?  I am not really worried about viewing them while we are there, but I would like for her to be able to download all of them when we return.  Please help!!


----------



## Tomh

So, first off, I want to apologize to everyone.  I have not gotten lost, nor given up answering on this thread, but for some reason, I seem to only get notifications of new posts once in a while.  I am going to have to make an effort to just check the thread daily since the notifications aren't working properly.




natebenma said:


> Change, glitch or am I missing something???
> 
> One of my friends (connected to my MDE and memory maker- Annual Pass) had a trip in April.  Her pictures were appearing in my photopass account, but are not showing up this morning.  I have downloaded all of them except for ones from Animal Kingdom.  My photos from a trip last August are still there.
> 
> The previous deadline for claiming photos on this account was at least a year following the trip.  Are earlier deadlines being enforced now for friends & family on the account?



I believe it to be just a glitch.  I have photos still visible in my account from friends and family that traveled with me last August.  However, if Photopass tells you something different, please let us know.




Surr said:


> I upgraded to an annual pass on our tip last week and can download individual pictures.  I can't find any way to download all of them at once without selecting each image.  Is there no way to simply download all my images?



Only on a computer, not on the MDE app on a phone (which indeed, can only download one photo at a time) once you select ONE photo, you can then check the box to select all visible media.  Note that check box is at the very top of the page, so in some instances, you may have to scroll back up to see it.



CinderMelly said:


> I have a question about MM.
> 
> So, I bought MM for my visit(Nov 3-8 package). But I just recently added MNSSHP for Nov 1(my Fl arrival day).
> 
> Am I able to have PP photos from the party on my already purchased MM. The party is listed in MDE. I’m hoping that, with my magic band, party photo CAN be added to MM. Or will have to buy the one day MM when I get to MK?



Use your Magic Band at the party, have your photos taken just like normal.  At the end of your package on the 8th, all of the photos from the party, and your trip, will be in your account, and ready for you to download.



kaddjr said:


> Thank you so much for this explanation! I have a trip in October (21-29) and one in December (14-17) and was wondering if I could get both trips in just the one purchase. Looks like I can!



So, your first day in the parks is October 21.  Those pictures will expire on December 5th.  Your last day in the parks will be Dec 17.  You could download your October photos as early as Nov 17, and still be able to get your Dec photos in the Memory Maker.  Just for a bit of a safety margin, I would probably wait until Nov 24 before downloading the first photo.  That is still 11 days before they expire, and will put your Dec trip well within the 30 day window for adding new photos after your first download.



finleyd said:


> I have my own reservation number and my daughter and her family have their own reservation.  If I purchase Memory Maker can I link them to my MM since I have a different reservation number?



Memory make has nothing to do with reservation numbers.  If you purchase Memory Maker, and attach it to your MDE profile, the only thing you have to do is make certain that your daughter, and each of her family members are connected to your through the MDE Family and Friends feature, and have checked the box to share their photopass photos with you.  As long as that has been done, you will be able to see, and download all of their photos with your Memory Maker.



mthds said:


> Complicated question.
> 
> Have not been to Disney in years.  Pre Magic bands and used photopass in the old days where we just got cards and entered the number in the account when I got home.
> Anyway,
> 
> My son's high school chorus is going the week of Thanksgiving to sing at Candlelight processional.  We, as are several  other families are going to go a few days early.
> 
> So for the first part of the trip he will have a magic band and ticket linked to my account and room.  The second half of the week he will join up with the chorus and use a different ticket purchased through the school. He will change to an off property hotel as well so no magic band
> 
> If I purchase the memory maker package for the week, will he be able to still be linked to my account so he can take pictures  when he is with his school group?     I do not have the ticket number he will use for the second part of the trip.  I may at that that time. and can link it.  But Not sure how school tickets are being handled.  Hoping he can just take a picture and send it to me.  I will still be in parks but not with him.  I would love to just link new ticket to the account and he continue using his original magic band. as I will still have him listed as staying in my room
> 
> Sorry if this is confusing.  I'm confused  That's why I need help



Your son is going to have a Magic Band from his time with you.  When he is with the school, he can continue to wear that Magic Band,  He will use the ticket the school provides him to get into the parks, but when he goes to get a photo taken, he can have his Magic Band scanned by the photographer, and the photo will link to your account.  Same applies when he goes on a ride that has photos, it will read his Magic Band, and you will get the photo.  If for some odd reason, the school won't allow him to wear the Magic Band, he can get a photo card from any of the Photopass Photographers, and simply send you a photo of the numbers on the card, and you can manually add the card to your Photopass account, and get his photos that way.



dawnnikol said:


> With the 2020 ticket prices being released soon, do we think there will be an increase in the price for the MM?  Would it be worth it to purchase it now, if your trip isn't until February?  I read there were issues if you bought it too far in advance.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Of course, we have no way of knowing if prices will change, but it is always a possibility.  If it were me, and I could afford to buy now, I would go ahead and do so.



emmakatbaby said:


> I know this is answered in the thread and I have read it entirely, I just want to make sure I understand as its been a while since I have used MM.  We are traveling with another family who are close friends of ours but we have separate reservations and MDE accounts.  The mom in the other family purchased the memory maker.  We have not linked ourselves yet in MDE on the Friends and Family list for fear that one of our teenagers will delete or change a FP+ that we secured very early in the morning on our 60th day LOL!  Will we be able to use the same MM if we do not link ourselves in MDE?  I am thinking I will have to add her to my Friends and Family list in order for us to be able to access our photos when we get back, right?  I am not really worried about viewing them while we are there, but I would like for her to be able to download all of them when we return.  Please help!!



The only way that she will see your photos, and be able to download them, is if all of your accounts are linked to her via Family and Friends.  Unfortunately, the reward of getting the photos comes with some risk.


----------



## natebenma

Tomh said:


> I believe it to be just a glitch. I have photos still visible in my account from friends and family that traveled with me last August. However, if Photopass tells you something different, please let us know.



So I called photopass support and they told me that the owner of the AP will have the photos in the account for the year, but the friends and family pictures are subject to a time limit (30 days/45, not sure), but she added the ones I was looking for, with a one month time limit.  Other friends have since been added to the account by other friends, and the pictures are showing an expiration date for July.  

So, looks like something may have changed recently.


----------



## dawnnikol

Thank you @Tomh


----------



## Tomh

natebenma said:


> So I called photopass support and they told me that the owner of the AP will have the photos in the account for the year, but the friends and family pictures are subject to a time limit (30 days/45, not sure), but she added the ones I was looking for, with a one month time limit.  Other friends have since been added to the account by other friends, and the pictures are showing an expiration date for July.
> 
> So, looks like something may have changed recently.


This is interesting.  As I said before, I have photos from family and friends that were taken last year in August, and are still in my account, so if what you were told is indeed true about the expiration (which would be 45 days) that is indeed a recent change.


----------



## natebenma

Tomh said:


> This is interesting.  As I said before, I have photos from family and friends that were taken last year in August, and are still in my account, so if what you were told is indeed true about the expiration (which would be 45 days) that is indeed a recent change.



The photos from friends that were taken this past week (June 11, for example) are showing in the account with an expiration date of July 29, 2019).  My guess is that this change (enforcement of the expiration date) happened at the same time other changes were made to the Photopass site interface (like removal of the editing, etc).  Pictures from a January and April trip by friends are now gone.  Pictures belonging to the AP holder from an August 2018 trip are still there, as well as pictures from Enchanted Tales with Belle, added by card number to the account, in April.


----------



## Boardgaming

Just bought Memory Maker. Never done this before. It says it is assigned to me. I am traveling with wife and 2 daughters. Does this mean that when I use memory maker in the parks that i will have to use my magic band? If my daughters are not with me will they not be able to use my memory maker package?


----------



## erionm

Boardgaming said:


> Just bought Memory Maker. Never done this before. It says it is assigned to me. I am traveling with wife and 2 daughters. Does this mean that when I use memory maker in the parks that i will have to use my magic band? If my daughters are not with me will they not be able to use my memory maker package?


You will be able to download (without watermark) photos for everyone listed in your Family & Friends list.


----------



## Boardgaming

erionm said:


> You will be able to download (without watermark) photos for everyone listed in your Family & Friends list.



Thank you. But will everyone in my family and friends list be able to use their magic bands for pics with photographers and ride photos or is that just tied to my magic band...sorry for stupid questions


----------



## ginny65

Is it correct that if we want to buy a one-day MM, that we wait until we are at the parks and do it on the iphone app? or can we purchase it ahead of time.  Actually, we are thinking about two one-day MM's.  Any tips?


----------



## erionm

Boardgaming said:


> Thank you. But will everyone in my family and friends list be able to use their magic bands for pics with photographers and ride photos or is that just tied to my magic band...sorry for stupid questions


Yes, your family can scan *their *bands and you will see and be able to download their photos.


----------



## erionm

ginny65 said:


> Is it correct that if we want to buy a one-day MM, that we wait until we are at the parks and do it on the iphone app? or can we purchase it ahead of time.  Actually, we are thinking about two one-day MM's.  Any tips?


The 1 day MM option will become available in the MDE mobile app once you've had pictures taken for the day(s) you wish to purchase it for.


----------



## CarolynFH

Boardgaming said:


> Thank you. But will everyone in my family and friends list be able to use their magic bands for pics with photographers and ride photos or is that just tied to my magic band...sorry for stupid questions





erionm said:


> Yes, your family can scan *their *bands and you will see and be able to download their photos.



Just be sure that they're listed AND that they have all (each and every one of them) given you permission to see their photos!


----------



## Tomh

Boardgaming said:


> Thank you. But will everyone in my family and friends list be able to use their magic bands for pics with photographers and ride photos or is that just tied to my magic band...sorry for stupid questions



Each person whom you want pictures for has to be connected to you via Family and Friends, and they each need to be click the word "Update" next to your name in their Family and Friends, and be certain that the box next to "My Disney PhotoPass Photos" is filled in solid green.

As long as this has been done, they can have photos taken with their Magic Bands, and you will be able to view, and download those photos.



ginny65 said:


> Is it correct that if we want to buy a one-day MM, that we wait until we are at the parks and do it on the iphone app? or can we purchase it ahead of time.  Actually, we are thinking about two one-day MM's.  Any tips?



The One Day Memory Maker product is only available for purchase through the app, and can only be seen as an option after you have at least one photo taken that day, so there is no way to pre-purchase it.  You can only purchase it day of, or after the day.


----------



## Margreiv

Hey guys, quick question about the memory maker.

I have purchased and linked all my family member accounts to mine. The memory maker is showing up on MY account.

We are all going to travel on august 15, but my daughter had the opportunity to go with my wife a week early, and both their accounts are linked to mine.

Will i be able to download their photos even if my account (the one with the memory maker) are not present at the moment but will be a week later?


----------



## Tomh

Margreiv said:


> Hey guys, quick question about the memory maker.
> 
> I have purchased and linked all my family member accounts to mine. The memory maker is showing up on MY account.
> 
> We are all going to travel on august 15, but my daughter had the opportunity to go with my wife a week early, and both their accounts are linked to mine.
> 
> Will i be able to download their photos even if my account (the one with the memory maker) are not present at the moment but will be a week later?


Yes, you will be able to download their photos as well as your own, even if they are there a week before you.

Be aware that once you download the first time, you then only have 30 days left in which you can add more photos.  As long as your trip isn't going to last more than 3 weeks, this limit will not matter to you.


----------



## Margreiv

Tomh said:


> Yes, you will be able to download their photos as well as your own, even if they are there a week before you.
> 
> Be aware that once you download the first time, you then only have 30 days left in which you can add more photos.  As long as your trip isn't going to last more than 3 weeks, this limit will not matter to you.


Awesome! Thanks Tomh!

Also, if my trip extends a little more, can i extend the memory maker or purchase another one?

Lemme give you my schedule

My daughters gonna be the first one to use the memory maker on july 3rd. Im gonna use it on july 10th (so were good here)

Im also planing to use with the entire family from july 30 to august 7th. (i might miss one day on the limit) can i extend the limit or purchase another one to extend it?


----------



## Tomh

Margreiv said:


> Awesome! Thanks Tomh!
> 
> Also, if my trip extends a little more, can i extend the memory maker or purchase another one?
> 
> Lemme give you my schedule
> 
> My daughters gonna be the first one to use the memory maker on july 3rd. Im gonna use it on july 10th (so were good here)
> 
> Im also planing to use with the entire family from july 30 to august 7th. (i might miss one day on the limit) can i extend the limit or purchase another one to extend it?



I am so glad you decided to give me the exact schedule.

There are two time limits that come into play with Memory Maker.

The first time limit is that the photos themselves expire, and are removed from the server once they are 45 days old.  This applies individually to each photo you have taken.

The second limit is the one I talked about before.  Once you make your first download, you then have only 30 days to add more photos to the Memory Maker.

Now, with those two limits in place, let's see how this will work out for you (hint, I have a good feeling 

Your first photos will be taken on July 3rd.  Those photos will expire on August 17th.  So, already, we know that you last photos will be taken on August 7th, which is 10 days before your first photos expire.  That means that you could wait until sometime between August 7th, and August 17th and download everything at one time.

You could also download the photos from the first part of your trip before the second part of your trip.  You need to add your last photos to the Memory Maker on August 7th.  Counting backwards 30 days from there, we get July 8th.  So, you could make your first download anytime AFTER July 8th, and you would still be able to add photos on August 7th.

I would either download the photos from the first part of the trip sometime in mid July, say after the 15th just to give yourself a little padding on the timing, or I would download everything as soon as your second trip is over, on August 8th or 9th.  Either way, you will be well within your windows with no need to purchase anything else.

Enjoy your trips, and your photos


----------



## Margreiv

Tomh said:


> I am so glad you decided to give me the exact schedule.
> 
> There are two time limits that come into play with Memory Maker.
> 
> The first time limit is that the photos themselves expire, and are removed from the server once they are 45 days old.  This applies individually to each photo you have taken.
> 
> The second limit is the one I talked about before.  Once you make your first download, you then have only 30 days to add more photos to the Memory Maker.
> 
> Now, with those two limits in place, let's see how this will work out for you (hint, I have a good feeling
> 
> Your first photos will be taken on July 3rd.  Those photos will expire on August 17th.  So, already, we know that you last photos will be taken on August 7th, which is 10 days before your first photos expire.  That means that you could wait until sometime between August 7th, and August 17th and download everything at one time.
> 
> You could also download the photos from the first part of your trip before the second part of your trip.  You need to add your last photos to the Memory Maker on August 7th.  Counting backwards 30 days from there, we get July 8th.  So, you could make your first download anytime AFTER July 8th, and you would still be able to add photos on August 7th.
> 
> I would either download the photos from the first part of the trip sometime in mid July, say after the 15th just to give yourself a little padding on the timing, or I would download everything as soon as your second trip is over, on August 8th or 9th.  Either way, you will be well within your windows with no need to purchase anything else.
> 
> Enjoy your trips, and your photos



Great sugestion! Just to make sure, if my daughter wanted to download the pictures from the first day ASAP to post on instagram, would it still be possible to either extend the 30 day perior or purchase another memory maker after the 30 day expired? Just to make sure if the option is actually avaliable or if im gonna have to hold her social media urges. lol!


----------



## brooke789

Is there a "download all" button somewhere.  I cannot find a way to download all of our pictures without checking each one off individually.  Is that the only way?


----------



## erionm

brooke789 said:


> Is there a "download all" button somewhere.  I cannot find a way to download all of our pictures without checking each one off individually.  Is that the only way?


On the MDE mobile app, no.
On the MDE website, once you select a photo there will be a 'Select all visible media' check box.  This will ignore any location filter that you may have set.


----------



## Tomh

Margreiv said:


> Great sugestion! Just to make sure, if my daughter wanted to download the pictures from the first day ASAP to post on instagram, would it still be possible to either extend the 30 day perior or purchase another memory maker after the 30 day expired? Just to make sure if the option is actually avaliable or if im gonna have to hold her social media urges. lol!


There is no way to extend a Memory Maker, so if she were to download (and this would have to be done through YOUR MDE account if you are the one who has the Memory Maker) photos prior to July 8th, then you would have to purchase a second Memory Maker.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

I'm late posting this but just wanting to mention to anyone having doubts about Memory Maker, that my son and I took over 300 photos with a 4 day trip in the parks.  Some were not just photos, but special little videos added to certain pictures.  All the ride photos were there.  I have to say, this year with just my son and I were some of the BEST photo opportunities we've EVER had with Memory Maker. Yes we went into Disney with a lot of character greets in mind, but I NEVER imagined we would have over 300 pictures!

ETA: 320 pictures to be exact.  During the Enchanted Tales With Belle...we had everyone's Photopass pics on our account, but that's the way those pics worked.  I only downloaded the ones that had my son in them.  There were 5 I believe.  He was one of the guards!  
And the photobox with Tink actually captured some very nice pics of my son and her and with myself when I entered to take pictures.  We visited Tink twice in the MK and both sets of pictures were VERY well done!


----------



## garris3404

So let me see if I got this figured out.  My son and I are going to Disney mid-August for a week.  We are not Florida residents, nor do we have annual passes.  We are on a free dining package deal with 7-day park hoppers.  I also pre-purchased the Memory Maker option.

My daughter is a Florida resident, and she recently purchased her annual pass.  So she gets Memory Maker included in her annual pass for free?  She will NOT be joining us on our trip.

So if she adds us both via the Family & Friend link, we can use her Memory Maker?  And I can cancel mine?  Who can view and download the pictures?  Just my daughter since she owns the Memory Maker?  Or can we also view and download pictures?

I'm not trying to cheat the system.  Just trying to see if I can save some money?  And re-direct it towards MNSSHP?  Thanks!


----------



## brooke789

erionm said:


> On the MDE mobile app, no.
> On the MDE website, once you select a photo there will be a 'Select all visible media' check box.  This will ignore any location filter that you may have set.
> View attachment 412002




Thank you!  I spotted that little check box thanks to your help.  However, nothing happens after I click it. and then download.  Ugh!  Why in the world do they make it so hard to get your pics?!


----------



## Tomh

garris3404 said:


> So let me see if I got this figured out.  My son and I are going to Disney mid-August for a week.  We are not Florida residents, nor do we have annual passes.  We are on a free dining package deal with 7-day park hoppers.  I also pre-purchased the Memory Maker option.
> 
> My daughter is a Florida resident, and she recently purchased her annual pass.  So she gets Memory Maker included in her annual pass for free?  She will NOT be joining us on our trip.
> 
> So if she adds us both via the Family & Friend link, we can use her Memory Maker?  And I can cancel mine?  Who can view and download the pictures?  Just my daughter since she owns the Memory Maker?  Or can we also view and download pictures?
> 
> I'm not trying to cheat the system.  Just trying to see if I can save some money?  And re-direct it towards MNSSHP?  Thanks!


Yes, if you and your son connect to your daughter through MDE Family and Friends, you can use her Memory Maker.  You and your son will be able to see your photos, but they will have a water mark on them.  Your daughter will be able to view them without the water mark, and download them.


----------



## Tomh

brooke789 said:


> Thank you!  I spotted that little check box thanks to your help.  However, nothing happens after I click it. and then download.  Ugh!  Why in the world do they make it so hard to get your pics?!


The MDE website is notoriously glitchy.  Perhaps try a different web browser, or an incognito / private tab.  For some reason, they often work better with MDE.


----------



## garris3404

Tomh said:


> Yes, if you and your son connect to your daughter through MDE Family and Friends, you can use her Memory Maker.  You and your son will be able to see your photos, but they will have a water mark on them.  Your daughter will be able to view them without the water mark, and download them.


@Tomh Thanks very much for the conformation.


----------



## brooke789

FYI for anyone searching.  If you cannot manage to dow load your pics deselect your Tinkerbell pics and then try.  We called in today after having absolutely no luck.  First question from the Photopass helpline was 'Do you have any pics with Tinkerbell?` We were advised to deselect the Tinkerbell photos.  Sure enough it worked.  After downloading all of the others we were able to download juat the few Tink pics.


----------



## wdwrule

I know of the great photo pass studio in Disney Springs that’s included with memory maker. Are there any other parks that offer this type of studio/portrait experience included? I saw there was a studio listed in MK but wasn’t sure it was similar to the Disney Springs one.


----------



## mom2rtk

I just downloaded our photos and..... what a mess. They have file random file names so when I extract them from my download file, they're a jumbled mess. Was there a better way to do this?


----------



## sherlockmiles

mom2rtk said:


> I just downloaded our photos and..... what a mess. They have file random file names so when I extract them from my download file, they're a jumbled mess. Was there a better way to do this?




Nope


----------



## mom2rtk

sherlockmiles said:


> Nope


That's insane! I can't believe anyone pays for this dumpy product any more. I only had one day's worth (still quite a few for one day though). I can't even imagine sorting through a week or longer worth of photos like this.


----------



## YodasMom

mom2rtk said:


> That's insane! I can't believe anyone pays for this dumpy product any more. I only had one day's worth (still quite a few for one day though). I can't even imagine sorting through a week or longer worth of photos like this.



No kidding!!!  It's horrible!!  I wrote to WDW about it, too, but I'm sure that had no impact.


----------



## mom2rtk

YodasMom said:


> No kidding!!!  It's horrible!!  I wrote to WDW about it, too, but I'm sure that had no impact.


I was just thinking I might write them as well. What a ridiculous product. Even if it makes no difference, maybe I'll feel better for writing.


----------



## Tomh

mom2rtk said:


> I just downloaded our photos and..... what a mess. They have file random file names so when I extract them from my download file, they're a jumbled mess. Was there a better way to do this?


I don't know how the downloads work this year.  Last year, pretty much, each day / park was in it's own zip file, so I just extracted each one into it's own folder, and everything was organized that way.


----------



## juxtapose

mom2rtk said:


> That's insane! I can't believe anyone pays for this dumpy product any more. I only had one day's worth (still quite a few for one day though). I can't even imagine sorting through a week or longer worth of photos like this.


I downloaded 5 days worth in May and all mine were organized by time and day.  I have a Mac, not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

juxtapose said:


> I downloaded 5 days worth in May and all mine were organized by time and day.  I have a Mac, not sure if that makes a difference.



Same. I have Hewlett Packard, so Windows is my operating system.


----------



## mom2rtk

juxtapose said:


> I downloaded 5 days worth in May and all mine were organized by time and day.  I have a Mac, not sure if that makes a difference.





Tiggerlover91 said:


> Same. I have Hewlett Packard, so Windows is my operating system.


Well, that's encouraging. Maybe there's just some setting I need to adjust.


----------



## mekay1012

mom2rtk said:


> I just downloaded our photos and..... what a mess. They have file random file names so when I extract them from my download file, they're a jumbled mess. Was there a better way to do this?


I was just coming to ask about this.  I cannot find any of my pictures.  The file names are crazy long and they are all mixed up together.  I thought I had to be doing something wrong.


----------



## mekay1012

Tiggerlover91 said:


> Same. I have Hewlett Packard, so Windows is my operating system.


I'm using a mac and there is no rhyme or reason to how mine are sorted.  I have a pic of Tiana in one folder and Rapunzel is in another.  Same with Ana and Elsa.  Pics from all 4 parks in one folder and I didn't visit all 4 parks in one day.  Its so frustrating!


----------



## Tiggerlover91

mekay1012 said:


> I'm using a mac and there is no rhyme or reason to how mine are sorted.  I have a pic of Tiana in one folder and Rapunzel is in another.  Same with Ana and Elsa.  Pics from all 4 parks in one folder and I didn't visit all 4 parks in one day.  Its so frustrating!



I'm going to assume it's your operating system? Are your pictures on the photopass site arranged by park and date?


----------



## wendlle

Quick Question about the Magic Shots.
We have never had one. Do you need to ask photographers for these?
We typically get over 1000 photos during our trips but not once have we ever had a magic shot done.


----------



## erionm

wendlle said:


> Quick Question about the Magic Shots.
> We have never had one. Do you need to ask photographers for these?
> We typically get over 1000 photos during our trips but not once have we ever had a magic shot done.


Some do them automatically by having you pose a certain way.  Regardless, you can ask if they have any at that particular location.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

wendlle said:


> Quick Question about the Magic Shots.
> We have never had one. Do you need to ask photographers for these?
> We typically get over 1000 photos during our trips but not once have we ever had a magic shot done.



When my son and I were there early June, I had completely forgotten to ask for Magic Shots.  Luckily two of our photographers had us pose for just that.  One was Lumiere at Belle's Enchanted Tales, the other was Tink in front of Cinderella's castle.


----------



## bevcgg

I am joining some friends later this week on a trip I have an AP- thus photo pass. We are linked in MDE and I did click to share my photos. They are  there ahead of me- I should be able to see their photos on my account since they are linked- right? That not occurring as of yet- although they can seem with the watermarks on their end. Any suggestions?


----------



## CarolynFH

bevcgg said:


> I am joining some friends later this week on a trip I have an AP- thus photo pass. We are linked in MDE and I did click to share my photos. They are  there ahead of me- I should be able to see their photos on my account since they are linked- right? That not occurring as of yet- although they can seem with the watermarks on their end. Any suggestions?



If they have their own MDE accounts, they need to give you permission to see their photos. It’s a separate box to check and may have to be done on the MDE website instead of the app.


----------



## Valerie22

Please forgive me if this is answered somewhere else on this thread. I did do a search but could not find the info I am looking for.

I purchased memory maker yesterday in advance of my upcoming trip (leaving Monday !!). I purchased through my account on the website on my computer.  The purchase does show up there but I am not seeing it linked on the MDE app on my phone.  On the mobile app it still shows the option to purchase it and then it gives the option to link if you have already purchased but when I go through the steps to try and link it, it tells me that my memory maker is already linked to another account.  I'm starting to worry that I am going to have to have issues once we get there.  Has anyone experienced anything similar?  TIA!


----------



## erionm

Valerie22 said:


> I purchased memory maker yesterday in advance of my upcoming trip (leaving Monday !!). I purchased through my account on the website on my computer.  The purchase does show up there but I am not seeing it linked on the MDE app on my phone.  On the mobile app it still shows the option to purchase it and then it gives the option to link if you have already purchased but when I go through the steps to try and link it, it tells me that my memory maker is already linked to another account.  I'm starting to worry that I am going to have to have issues once we get there.  Has anyone experienced anything similar?  TIA!


MM does not show in the MDE mobile app.  As long as you see MM linked on the MDE website, everything is okay.  Once you have photos taken, the MDE app will give you the option to activate MM when you go to download a photo.


----------



## Momof2Singers

I saw on another site last week that photo editing was being restored to memory maker ,  can anyone verify this?


----------



## erionm

Momof2Singers said:


> I saw on another site last week that photo editing was being restored to memory maker ,  can anyone verify this?


Just checked the website and don't see any edit features.


----------



## momtoce&j

How do I get the advanced price of $169 for the Memory Maker? Everytime I go to purchase it, the only price I see is $199?

Help??

We arrive on Saturday, but our first park day is Monday. 

Also, I see I can purchase days separately, after the fact. So if we will only be in the parks 2 days, (one day we are park hoping MK to HS, the other day we will spend entirely in EPCOT), would it be cheaper to just pay for each day after? At $70 for each day?

And lastly, are there a lot more special photo places in Disney Springs from 2016? 

Thanks!!


----------



## erionm

momtoce&j said:


> How do I get the advanced price of $169 for the Memory Maker? Everytime I go to purchase it, the only price I see is $199?


You have to purchase using the MDE *website* to get the advance purchase price.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/memory-maker/


----------



## momtoce&j

erionm said:


> You have to purchase using the MDE *website* to get the advance purchase price.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/memory-maker/



Thanks!! Found it!!


----------



## Tankplanker

Does anybody have recent experience of the official Memory Maker photo books? Normally I download the photos and add them to a generic book from another supplier but this year I fancied having a Mickey branded one.


----------



## Tomh

Tankplanker said:


> Does anybody have recent experience of the official Memory Maker photo books? Normally I download the photos and add them to a generic book from another supplier but this year I fancied having a Mickey branded one.


That is a great question, and I honestly am looking forward to someone chiming in with their experience.  I have never purchased one from Disney either.


----------



## Scoobydoo76

Can someone please refresh my memory? We are Gold Annual pass holders. I do know that memory maker is included. I am wondering if I need to purchase another photo package for MNSSHP. It has been quite a while since we attended a special party event. I vaguely remember adding a photopass number to my memory maker to attach the party pictures. Do the photos still work that way or is there a new way of doing thing! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Tomh

Scoobydoo76 said:


> Can someone please refresh my memory? We are Gold Annual pass holders. I do know that memory maker is included. I am wondering if I need to purchase another photo package for MNSSHP. It has been quite a while since we attended a special party event. I vaguely remember adding a photopass number to my memory maker to attach the party pictures. Do the photos still work that way or is there a new way of doing thing! Thanks for your help!


Nope, no need to purchase anything else for MNSSHP.  All of your party photos will be included in the Memory Maker you get as part of your AP.  Years ago, they handed out Photopass cards that had a special Halloween party design on them.  If you had that card scanned when you got your photos taken, then you would have to enter the id number from that card into your photopass account in order to get the photos.  If they still hand those cards out, and you use the card instead of your magic band, then you would still need to log into your photopass account, and enter the card number to get those photos, but you won't need to buy anything extra, you just need to connect that card to your account.  It is easier to just use your magic bands to collect all of your photos, that way they are automatically linked to your account.


----------



## Scoobydoo76

Tomh said:


> Nope, no need to purchase anything else for MNSSHP.  All of your party photos will be included in the Memory Maker you get as part of your AP.  Years ago, they handed out Photopass cards that had a special Halloween party design on them.  If you had that card scanned when you got your photos taken, then you would have to enter the id number from that card into your photopass account in order to get the photos.  If they still hand those cards out, and you use the card instead of your magic band, then you would still need to log into your photopass account, and enter the card number to get those photos, but you won't need to buy anything extra, you just need to connect that card to your account.  It is easier to just use your magic bands to collect all of your photos, that way they are automatically linked to your account.



Thank you!


----------



## Mom2Stitch

mom2rtk said:


> I just downloaded our photos and..... what a mess. They have file random file names so when I extract them from my download file, they're a jumbled mess. Was there a better way to do this?



I've gotten the MM the last couple of years and have always had to call and ask for more time because I just can't get them downloaded correctly. I just thought it was me!

Last year I ended up just ordering the CDs since I was so frustrated. I love that I get all of the pictures and that I actually get to be in the pictures, so I'll be doing the same again this year. Guess Disney knows that some of us will end up doing that


----------



## DCunningham

Hi all, 

Quick question regarding PhotoPass photographers  

Do you know how late they stay in the parks? I want to get a few good pictures in the evening during Magic Kingdom Extra Magic Hours from 10pm til Midnight, after the fireworks. Will they be around this late?Are they available the whole time the park is open?

I'm specifically wondering about the Tangled rest area in MK, but I don't expect anyone to be able to give me an answer that specific!


----------



## IluvMGM

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but my boyfriend has a badly sprained ankle and finally caved in and admitted he is going to need a scooter for our trip. I am wondering how it works with memory maker, do you just leave the scooter where they tell you to sit your backpacks down during the picture?


----------



## Boardgaming

Just back from trip. Trying to download all selected media and keep getting pop up blocker message and it will not let me download all pic at once but will let me download one at a time.

I am using Chrome and went in settings and I can see pop up blocker has been disabled. Any suggestions?


----------



## sherlockmiles

Boardgaming said:


> Just back from trip. Trying to download all selected media and keep getting pop up blocker message and it will not let me download all pic at once but will let me download one at a time.
> 
> I am using Chrome and went in settings and I can see pop up blocker has been disabled. Any suggestions?


maybe try an incognito window?


----------



## JessicaW1234

Hi - leaving soon for our trip- I purchased Memory make and I see it in MDE.

Do I need to do something to activate it? When I purchased it I thought the CM said I did but I’m not sure.


----------



## Toolulu22

Mom2Stitch said:


> I've gotten the MM the last couple of years and have always had to call and ask for more time because I just can't get them downloaded correctly. I just thought it was me!
> 
> Last year I ended up just ordering the CDs since I was so frustrated. I love that I get all of the pictures and that I actually get to be in the pictures, so I'll be doing the same again this year. Guess Disney knows that some of us will end up doing that


I ordered the disk and have a question.  When I bought the CD, the website said that "As a bonus, you’ll also receive a second DVD with over 400 high-resolution images enchanting scenes and locations throughout Walt Disney World Resort."  I received my pictures on CD today and want to start making a photo book using the Disney photos, photos I took and the additional photos on this bonus disk if they are interesting. 

Did you receive this disc in the past?  I assumed it would come with my order.  But, nope.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

Toolulu22 said:


> I ordered the disk and have a question.  When I bought the CD, the website said that "As a bonus, you’ll also receive a second DVD with over 400 high-resolution images enchanting scenes and locations throughout Walt Disney World Resort."  I received my pictures on CD today and want to start making a photo book using the Disney photos, photos I took and the additional photos on this bonus disk if they are interesting.
> 
> Did you receive this disc in the past?  I assumed it would come with my order.  But, nope.



Yes I did get both discs-might want to give them a call to see where it is.


----------



## Toolulu22

Mom2Stitch said:


> Yes I did get both discs-might want to give them a call to see where it is.


Okay- thanks!  I will give them a call


----------



## Toolulu22

JessicaW1234 said:


> Hi - leaving soon for our trip- I purchased Memory make and I see it in MDE.
> 
> Do I need to do something to activate it? When I purchased it I thought the CM said I did but I’m not sure.


I ordered mine early too and wasn't sure how it all worked.  I kept my original purchase transaction number just in case.  If its showing up in MDE, you should be okay.  
As soon as we were on property, pictures began showing up in the section in MDE that says "Your Photos".  I checked the first day to be sure.  I scanned our MB on some rides anyway, just to be sure (or out of habit).  When we got home, we were able to download the pictures from the Photopass website- but it was cumbersome, so I just ordered the archival disk.


----------



## BattyKoda

Not sure if this is the correct thread to ask this...

Are the photopass boxes that were installed late last year still a thing?  If so, is there a list of where they are located?


----------



## bdarling

IluvMGM said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but my boyfriend has a badly sprained ankle and finally caved in and admitted he is going to need a scooter for our trip. I am wondering how it works with memory maker, do you just leave the scooter where they tell you to sit your backpacks down during the picture?


When we used Photopass a few years ago, my DH and BIL used scooters.  They parked the scooters nearby and walked to the photograph spot.  Not an issue.  My son cannot leave his wheelchair, and we just surrounded him as we do in photos at home.  If your BF can’t crutch to take a photo, you can stand next to him and the scooter.  I hope he can walk a bit or he will miss some rides!


----------



## IluvMGM

bdarling said:


> When we used Photopass a few years ago, my DH and BIL used scooters.  They parked the scooters nearby and walked to the photograph spot.  Not an issue.  My son cannot leave his wheelchair, and we just surrounded him as we do in photos at home.  If your BF can’t crutch to take a photo, you can stand next to him and the scooter.  I hope he can walk a bit or he will miss some rides!




Thank you. He can walk, but there is no way he is going to be able to handle "Disney walking." It's going to be an interesting trip for sure. Hopefully we can make the most of it.


----------



## CaperTiff

Our next upcoming trip is a different one for me, we are staying offsite and haven't purchased our tickets yet. Am I able to purchase MM through my MDE account and just add the tickets as we purchase them , and it will link to each day ? We are there for 2 weeks but only spending about 4 days in the parks.


----------



## 123SA

I downloaded the photos from my recent trip.  I put them all in one folder.  The item count is 771, 43 of which are the zipped files I extracted the photos from.  I want to verify that I successfully downloaded all of the photos in my account.  However, I can't seem to find a total number of items in the My Disney Photos account.

Is there a total number of items listed somewhere?


----------



## Tomh

So, first off, I just want to say sorry for not answering some of these questions quickly.  I was away on vacation myself, and just got back.  Now then, let's see what we can do for answers.



DCunningham said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Quick question regarding PhotoPass photographers
> 
> Do you know how late they stay in the parks? I want to get a few good pictures in the evening during Magic Kingdom Extra Magic Hours from 10pm til Midnight, after the fireworks. Will they be around this late?Are they available the whole time the park is open?
> 
> I'm specifically wondering about the Tangled rest area in MK, but I don't expect anyone to be able to give me an answer that specific!



Indeed, I can not give an answer that specific, I've never looked for that particular photographer.  I do know that at least at the exit areas of the park, photopass photographers are there until, and even after official park closing.  So, along Main Street in the MK, in front of the Tree Of Life at AK, and near Spaceship Earth in Epcot there will be photographers until the crowds disperse.



IluvMGM said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but my boyfriend has a badly sprained ankle and finally caved in and admitted he is going to need a scooter for our trip. I am wondering how it works with memory maker, do you just leave the scooter where they tell you to sit your backpacks down during the picture?



Yes, you will be able to park the scooter near the photographer, and leave your backpacks there while you have your photos taken.



Boardgaming said:


> Just back from trip. Trying to download all selected media and keep getting pop up blocker message and it will not let me download all pic at once but will let me download one at a time.
> 
> I am using Chrome and went in settings and I can see pop up blocker has been disabled. Any suggestions?



I had a fight with my popup blocker in Chrome as well.  I didn't turn it off though.  In Chrome, I went to settings / advanced / Site Settings / Pop-ups and redirects and then clicked "Add" next to "Allow" and added disneyworld.disney.go.com/photopass/ to the allowed list.  That worked for me.

If that doesn't work for you then my suggestions are 1) try and Incognito window in Chrome 2) try a different browser, such as firefox 3) if both of those fail, see if you can download on another computer.



JessicaW1234 said:


> Hi - leaving soon for our trip- I purchased Memory make and I see it in MDE.
> 
> Do I need to do something to activate it? When I purchased it I thought the CM said I did but I’m not sure.



No, there is nothing else you need to do.  As long as you can see it in your MDE, it will become "activated" as soon as you have your first photo taken.



BattyKoda said:


> Not sure if this is the correct thread to ask this...
> 
> Are the photopass boxes that were installed late last year still a thing?  If so, is there a list of where they are located?



Yes, there are still photo boxes at some meet and greets.  Unfortunately, the ONLY information I've been able to find is that there are automated cameras in 9 locations.



CaperTiff said:


> Our next upcoming trip is a different one for me, we are staying offsite and haven't purchased our tickets yet. Am I able to purchase MM through my MDE account and just add the tickets as we purchase them , and it will link to each day ? We are there for 2 weeks but only spending about 4 days in the parks.



I am not entirely certain if you can purchase the Memory Maker prior to having a ticket, as I've never tried.  A quick search of the internet didn't turn up any useful information either.



123SA said:


> I downloaded the photos from my recent trip.  I put them all in one folder.  The item count is 771, 43 of which are the zipped files I extracted the photos from.  I want to verify that I successfully downloaded all of the photos in my account.  However, I can't seem to find a total number of items in the My Disney Photos account.
> 
> Is there a total number of items listed somewhere?



It used to be when you made your "download set" that it showed you how many photos there were.  I don't see anyplace where it tells you the total number of photos anymore.


----------



## Tomh

I incorrectly replied to an earlier post about photopass photos being all jumbled together in the zip files.  Indeed, a year ago when I downloaded, there was some measure of organization to the zip files.

Yesterday, I downloaded all photos, which included photos from friends and family over the course of the last year since I had an AP.  There was absolutely no rhyme or reason to what photos were in what zip files.  They were a jumbled mess, and I had to go through every photo in every file to sort out what ones were old, what ones were friends and family, and what ones were actually ours, from this year.  I wish they would go back to the old system.  Organizing by park, or date, or something a bit more useful.  Heck, I wish there was a way to select all photos from particular dates to download instead of either selecting everything, or selecting each photo manually.  The website, as with pretty much every Disney web offering, leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## 123SA

Tomh said:


> I incorrectly replied to an earlier post about photopass photos being all jumbled together in the zip files.  Indeed, a year ago when I downloaded, there was some measure of organization to the zip files.
> 
> Yesterday, I downloaded all photos, which included photos from friends and family over the course of the last year since I had an AP.  There was absolutely no rhyme or reason to what photos were in what zip files.  They were a jumbled mess, and I had to go through every photo in every file to sort out what ones were old, what ones were friends and family, and what ones were actually ours, from this year.  I wish they would go back to the old system.  Organizing by park, or date, or something a bit more useful.  Heck, I wish there was a way to select all photos from particular dates to download instead of either selecting everything, or selecting each photo manually.  The website, as with pretty much every Disney web offering, leaves a lot to be desired.




I noticed the randomness of the photos in my download as well.  Fortunately for me, it was just one trip of photos.  In the end, I unzipped all of the photos into one folder, and then sorted the photos by date.   However, I still have to try to figure out if I did in fact download all of the photos.  It is tedious.  It is a very poorly designed website.

Thanks for answering my previous question.


----------



## 123SA

I sorted through my photos today with the intention of deleting all of the duplicates.  (my total went from 771 to 463 after I deleted all of the duplicates and photos that were not of my family)  It is clear that I am missing lots of ride photos.  Times when I know all 5 of us went on Buzz or Everest, but only one ride photo (with duplicates) is in the account.   I have a number of photos of unknown people.  Also, it seems that one of my kids bands stopped picking up ride photos part way through the trip.

I know I can call or email and ask them to look for photos, but I'm not sure if it's worth it.  I did send an email asking them to track down our Kylo Ren photos.  I was able to give them a 1/2 hour timeframe and the photo I took.  They haven't been able to locate it yet. (6 days)

So that's disappointing, but what I'm most bummed about is Epcot.  I was in Epcot on 3 separate days.  I saw a photopass photographer near the international gateway with France as the background, in France with the portraits as a background, and one in China with the temple as the background over the course of the 3 days.   I really wish they had one in every country.


----------



## Tomh

123SA said:


> I sorted through my photos today with the intention of deleting all of the duplicates.  (my total went from 771 to 463 after I deleted all of the duplicates and photos that were not of my family)  It is clear that I am missing lots of ride photos.  Times when I know all 5 of us went on Buzz or Everest, but only one ride photo (with duplicates) is in the account.   I have a number of photos of unknown people.  Also, it seems that one of my kids bands stopped picking up ride photos part way through the trip.
> 
> I know I can call or email and ask them to look for photos, but I'm not sure if it's worth it.  I did send an email asking them to track down our Kylo Ren photos.  I was able to give them a 1/2 hour timeframe and the photo I took.  They haven't been able to locate it yet. (6 days)
> 
> So that's disappointing, but what I'm most bummed about is Epcot.  I was in Epcot on 3 separate days.  I saw a photopass photographer near the international gateway with France as the background, in France with the portraits as a background, and one in China with the temple as the background over the course of the 3 days.   I really wish they had one in every country.


You know, now that you mention it, I don't recall having seen many photopass photographers in World Showcase this year either, thought I honestly didn't spend a lot of time there.  Last year, the wife and I got quite a few photos in the various countries of the World Showcase.


----------



## ksinglet

Can anyone help with a AP activation question? I am going to MNSSHP on 10/24 then leaving for a cruise the next morning. Returning 10/29. I have an AP that I will be activating. In order to get the benefit of the MM with the AP do I need to activate on 10/24? Or can I wait until 10/29 to activate and will all my photos from the 10/24 party then become unwatermarked? I’d love to save the 5 days if possible -never know if they will come in handy next year!


----------



## CarolynFH

ksinglet said:


> Can anyone help with a AP activation question? I am going to MNSSHP on 10/24 then leaving for a cruise the next morning. Returning 10/29. I have an AP that I will be activating. In order to get the benefit of the MM with the AP do I need to activate on 10/24? Or can I wait until 10/29 to activate and will all my photos from the 10/24 party then become unwatermarked? I’d love to save the 5 days if possible -never know if they will come in handy next year!



The first time I activated an AP that came with MM, every photo that we had taken in the last year loaded back into my PhotoPass account. So I think you’re safe to save those five days on your AP! Enjoy!


----------



## Tomh

ksinglet said:


> Can anyone help with a AP activation question? I am going to MNSSHP on 10/24 then leaving for a cruise the next morning. Returning 10/29. I have an AP that I will be activating. In order to get the benefit of the MM with the AP do I need to activate on 10/24? Or can I wait until 10/29 to activate and will all my photos from the 10/24 party then become unwatermarked? I’d love to save the 5 days if possible -never know if they will come in handy next year!





CarolynFH said:


> The first time I activated an AP that came with MM, every photo that we had taken in the last year loaded back into my PhotoPass account. So I think you’re safe to save those five days on your AP! Enjoy!



This was the same experience I had.  I believe that any photos which are still active in your photopass account (that for sure would be any photo that is less than 45 days old) will be available for you to download when you activate your AP.


----------



## jilldw

"Yes, there are still photo boxes at some meet and greets.  Unfortunately, the ONLY information I've been able to find is that there are automated cameras in 9 locations."

I can answer this a little bit...we saw Tink (photo box) and Kylo Ren (non AAA MG since that was already closed) and Chewie which were both photo boxes. I'd have to assume that BB8 was also a photo box. So that is potentially 4 of the 9. I emailed Disney to let them know my displeasure at the photo boxes and got back a generic 'thank you for your feedback, we continually look to expand the experiences of our guests" or some such nonsense.


----------



## Tomh

jilldw said:


> "Yes, there are still photo boxes at some meet and greets.  Unfortunately, the ONLY information I've been able to find is that there are automated cameras in 9 locations."
> 
> I can answer this a little bit...we saw Tink (photo box) and Kylo Ren (non AAA MG since that was already closed) and Chewie which were both photo boxes. I'd have to assume that BB8 was also a photo box. So that is potentially 4 of the 9. I emailed Disney to let them know my displeasure at the photo boxes and got back a generic 'thank you for your feedback, we continually look to expand the experiences of our guests" or some such nonsense.


Thank you!


----------



## Victoria3

jilldw said:


> "Yes, there are still photo boxes at some meet and greets.  Unfortunately, the ONLY information I've been able to find is that there are automated cameras in 9 locations."
> 
> I can answer this a little bit...we saw Tink (photo box) and Kylo Ren (non AAA MG since that was already closed) and Chewie which were both photo boxes. I'd have to assume that BB8 was also a photo box. So that is potentially 4 of the 9. I emailed Disney to let them know my displeasure at the photo boxes and got back a generic 'thank you for your feedback, we continually look to expand the experiences of our guests" or some such nonsense.



BB8 and the Launch Bay Visa meet and greet don't have the photo boxes.


----------



## Tomh

Victoria3 said:


> BB8 and the Launch Bay Visa meet and greet don't have the photo boxes.


Thank you for sharing that information.  As I learn more about what meet and greets have the photo boxes, I will update the first post in this thread to reflect that information.


----------



## rscott

I'm working on a Firefox addon to help deal with the random filename nonsense.

For me, my biggest problem is verifying that I have downloaded every picture (my first try generated errors, and downloaded only half the files). Still important to me are the issues with random file names and duplicate images. The random filename issue is actually a bit worse than I have seen mentioned here: if you download the same file twice, each has a different random name(!). IMO, a serious design issue is that you have to scroll down to get all the pictures on the page (which leaves room for missed pictures).

The good news is that Disney has a fair bit of hidden information (metadata). The PhotoPass gallery page has information on it, the links to the pictures do, and the digital download pictures themselves have information. It's seriously messy, but there is usually information there.

The general ideas for the program are [1] to display the photos from the PhotoPass page in a better way (not as visually appealing, but organized: sorted, often showing the ride name, pointing out duplicates, grouping photoshoot pictures from a single time/location together), [2] to let you match what you have downloaded to what the PhotoPass page shows (to see if you missed anything), and [3] to have the addon help rename files you have downloaded to more logical names. I've done much of #1, and am working on #2/#3.

I'm new to these forums (a long time lurker though), but thought I would check to see if others might be interested in this.


----------



## Tomh

rscott said:


> I'm working on a Firefox addon to help deal with the random filename nonsense.
> 
> For me, my biggest problem is verifying that I have downloaded every picture (my first try generated errors, and downloaded only half the files). Still important to me are the issues with random file names and duplicate images. The random filename issue is actually a bit worse than I have seen mentioned here: if you download the same file twice, each has a different random name(!). IMO, a serious design issue is that you have to scroll down to get all the pictures on the page (which leaves room for missed pictures).
> 
> The good news is that Disney has a fair bit of hidden information (metadata). The PhotoPass gallery page has information on it, the links to the pictures do, and the digital download pictures themselves have information. It's seriously messy, but there is usually information there.
> 
> The general ideas for the program are [1] to display the photos from the PhotoPass page in a better way (not as visually appealing, but organized: sorted, often showing the ride name, pointing out duplicates, grouping photoshoot pictures from a single time/location together), [2] to let you match what you have downloaded to what the PhotoPass page shows (to see if you missed anything), and [3] to have the addon help rename files you have downloaded to more logical names. I've done much of #1, and am working on #2/#3.
> 
> I'm new to these forums (a long time lurker though), but thought I would check to see if others might be interested in this.


I would be plenty interested in giving it a shot.  The downloads this year were a mess.  I was hoping for improvement from the new website, and, in a way, I guess it has improved.  It is possible to select more than one photo without selecting them all to download now.  If you click on "all visible" it does select EVERY photo, not just the ones you can see on your screen.  I have verified this by downloading everything in my account, so even though it only says all visible, you will indeed get everything that way.

Unfortunately, with the good comes bad.  It is only possible to delete photos one at a time.  The borders and editing are completely gone, and alas, there is absolutely no organization to the way the photos are grouped together in the zip files, nor do the names do anything to help as far as knowing the date, time, or location the photo was taken.  I had photos from this year, and last year all bunched together in the same zip file.  Photos from 3 different parks, and 3 different days all in the same file.  It was a mess.


----------



## monkeymostpurple

I saw the post above about not getting many photos from Epcot. I'm torn about whether to get the pass in advance, or if I should plan to buy individual days. We're going to HS, Epcot, and MNSSHP, which has a $10 discount on the single day photo package. If Epcot doesn't have a ton of photographers, maybe it would be better to only use the photographers at HS and MNSSHP, and those two individual day photo sets would be cheaper than the pre-paid trip package. Thoughts?


----------



## Tomh

monkeymostpurple said:


> I saw the post above about not getting many photos from Epcot. I'm torn about whether to get the pass in advance, or if I should plan to buy individual days. We're going to HS, Epcot, and MNSSHP, which has a $10 discount on the single day photo package. If Epcot doesn't have a ton of photographers, maybe it would be better to only use the photographers at HS and MNSSHP, and those two individual day photo sets would be cheaper than the pre-paid trip package. Thoughts?


This is one of those things you have to decide for yourself.  It has been my experience that Epcot has photographers at the meet and greets, and then at the front entrance, just inside the gates (though this may not be so during the construction), between Spaceship Earth and the World Showcase, shooting back towards Spaceship Earth (Usually two photographers here) and then in the countries around World Showcase.  It is easy to miss the photographers in World Showcase, and of course, if it is raining, they will not be out, but we have gotten some nice photos from around World Showcase over the years.


----------



## smallsy

Is it not possible to pay for MM with a gift card? I’ve been transferred 4 times now trying to get MM for our trip last week (left today and was going to upgrade to AP but forgot to do it before my last day was used up). No one seems to be able to understand what I want to do.


----------



## erionm

smallsy said:


> Is it not possible to pay for MM with a gift card? I’ve been transferred 4 times now trying to get MM for our trip last week (left today and was going to upgrade to AP but forgot to do it before my last day was used up). No one seems to be able to understand what I want to do.


You can purchase MM online using a gift card.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/memory-maker/


----------



## Usty

So my sister-in-law who we share all info with on MDE just recently purchased an AP.  We let ours lapse after our last trip last year, so we've never not had one.  If we do not purchase photopass, would my sister-in-law still be able to download all of our pictures for us without the watermark?  We thought yes, but wanted to confirm.  

We leave in 18 days, so if I have to get Photopass myself, I'd like to save the $30 at least.


----------



## Serenebean

Hi Tom - can you clarify something for me?  I am familiar with the 30/45 day window, but a question has come up recently.

In the past, I thought that once you downloaded the first photo, you had 30 days to add new photos *and to download them.  *This would mean that if I took a photo on day 1 and immediately downloaded it, that a photo taken on day 28 would only be able to be downloaded for 2 days (despite its individual expiration date being 45 days from when it was taken).  Is this not the case?  Was it ever the case or was I misunderstanding from the get go?   Would I be able to download the photo taken on day 28 for the full 45 days (until it expires)?


----------



## Tomh

Usty said:


> So my sister-in-law who we share all info with on MDE just recently purchased an AP.  We let ours lapse after our last trip last year, so we've never not had one.  If we do not purchase photopass, would my sister-in-law still be able to download all of our pictures for us without the watermark?  We thought yes, but wanted to confirm.
> 
> We leave in 18 days, so if I have to get Photopass myself, I'd like to save the $30 at least.



As long as you are all connected to her via MDE, and have made sure that the option to share PhotoPass photos is checked, yes, she will be able to view, and download all of your photos without the watermark.



Serenebean said:


> Hi Tom - can you clarify something for me?  I am familiar with the 30/45 day window, but a question has come up recently.
> 
> In the past, I thought that once you downloaded the first photo, you had 30 days to add new photos *and to download them.  *This would mean that if I took a photo on day 1 and immediately downloaded it, that a photo taken on day 28 would only be able to be downloaded for 2 days (despite its individual expiration date being 45 days from when it was taken).  Is this not the case?  Was it ever the case or was I misunderstanding from the get go?   Would I be able to download the photo taken on day 28 for the full 45 days (until it expires)?



This is not the case, and as far as I know, has never been the case.  Any photo that you have taken while you have a valid Memory Maker entitlement will be available for you to download for the entire 45 days that the photo is on the server, even if the 30 day window for adding more photos to your Memory Maker has closed.  So, in your example above, the photo taken on day 28 will be available for another 45 days for you to download.


----------



## Disney Frenhines

I called up guest services about why I couldn't edit my photos anymore and she told me that you could only do that on apple devices. As I don't own any I took her word for it. But, reading this it sounds like that isn't true.


----------



## pmdeve

I am an annual passholder. I can see my photos but I can’t figure out how to download them. I would appreciate help to download my pictures.


----------



## erionm

Disney Frenhines said:


> I called up guest services about why I couldn't edit my photos anymore and she told me that you could only do that on apple devices. As I don't own any I took her word for it. But, reading this it sounds like that isn't true.


The CM was correct.  You can only edit photos using the MDE mobile app on an Apple device.


----------



## Disney Frenhines

erionm said:


> The CM was correct.  You can only edit photos using the MDE mobile app on an Apple device.


She did say it was not available on android devices, but, I take it you can't do it on PCs and non Apple laptops either.


----------



## Tomh

pmdeve said:


> I am an annual passholder. I can see my photos but I can’t figure out how to download them. I would appreciate help to download my pictures.


If you are using the MDE app on a phone, you can open up any individual photo, and towards the bottom of your screen you should have the option to save, or share the photo.

On the website, under MyDisneyExperience click on My Photos, then hover over any of the photos, and then move your pointer to the check mark circle that appears in the upper right hand corner of the photo.  Click on the check, and from there, you can either select as many individual photos as you want, OR you can click in the check box for "Select all visible media" which ironically, will select ALL of your photos, NOT just the ones that are visible on the screen.  Now, click on download, and you are set.


----------



## Tomh

Disney Frenhines said:


> She did say it was not available on android devices, but, I take it you can't do it on PCs and non Apple laptops either.


No editing is available either through the Android MDE app, or on the website.  In the first post, I cover this, and suggest using windows photo editor, or GIMP which is a free photo editing software package similar to Adobe Photoshop.


----------



## linmc1129

I am going with my kids cross country team in a few weeks, so I am on a package with the group. I also have an AP, but will not be using it to enter parks (I will use magic band associated with our group package). Will my personal magic band still be able to be used for photo passes and ride photos, if I also wear it, but don't use it to scan in the park? I'm trying to make this as easy as possible without having to connect my account with the large group. Or will my magic band only work if I actually use it to enter the park? (I will not be using my account for room, fastpasses, etc, just curious about the photos). Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tomh

linmc1129 said:


> I am going with my kids cross country team in a few weeks, so I am on a package with the group. I also have an AP, but will not be using it to enter parks (I will use magic band associated with our group package). Will my personal magic band still be able to be used for photo passes and ride photos, if I also wear it, but don't use it to scan in the park? I'm trying to make this as easy as possible without having to connect my account with the large group. Or will my magic band only work if I actually use it to enter the park? (I will not be using my account for room, fastpasses, etc, just curious about the photos). Thanks in advance.


Your band should work regardless, and if you associate the MB from the group with your MDE, that should work for your photos as well.


----------



## linmc1129

Tomh said:


> Your band should work regardless, and if you associate the MB from the group with your MDE, that should work for your photos as well.


Thank you!


----------



## CarolynFH

Tomh said:


> Your band should work regardless, and if you associate the MB from the group with your MDE, that should work for your photos as well.



For my knowledge bank, would linking the group MB with their MDE mean they needed to prioritize the group park ticket to be used instead of their other ticket? In this case it’s an AP, so I guess it doesn’t matter, but if they had a regular park ticket they planned to use on a later trip, would it make a difference?


----------



## Tomh

CarolynFH said:


> For my knowledge bank, would linking the group MB with their MDE mean they needed to prioritize the group park ticket to be used instead of their other ticket? In this case it’s an AP, so I guess it doesn’t matter, but if they had a regular park ticket they planned to use on a later trip, would it make a difference?


Yes, if you had multiple ticket media, and they were not date limited, then it would be necessary to prioritize one over the other.  In this particular situation, with an AP, it really wouldn't matter if they used their AP to get into the park.


----------



## Princess Michele

I have some friends going to WDW 9/26-9/29 for the first time.  We just went 8/25 - 9/1 and purchased MM but we have not downloaded any pictures yet.  After their trip, if there are some pictures that they decide they want, can we link in MDE at that point and I download their pictures?  Or do we need to set up everything before their trip?  Thank you.


----------



## Tomh

Princess Michele said:


> I have some friends going to WDW 9/26-9/29 for the first time.  We just went 8/25 - 9/1 and purchased MM but we have not downloaded any pictures yet.  After their trip, if there are some pictures that they decide they want, can we link in MDE at that point and I download their pictures?  Or do we need to set up everything before their trip?  Thank you.


Hmm . ..  gotta whip out the calendar and do some counting here   So, your first photos were taken on August 25th.  The last day they will be available to download is October 9th.  Your friends will have their last photos taken on September 29th.  This all works fine.   Their entire trip will be covered by your Memory Maker.  You COULD download all of your photos now, that would give you 30 more days to add photos to your Memory Maker, which would more than cover their trip which will be over in 9 days.  Alternately, you could wait until their trip is done, and then download everything before the 9th of October.

Either way, I would go ahead and connect with them all via MDE now, and simply download everything and let them decide if they want to keep any of it.


----------



## sherlockmiles

deleted - figured it out....


----------



## sherlockmiles

Just got back from 8 days at WDW.  We always get a MM and take full advantage of it.
Downloaded all of my photos/videos in the horribly named zip files.  
Once I extracted all of the photos from the zip file, I changed my view in Windows Explorer from "icons" to "details" .  I was excited to see that all of the photos had their correct dates so it was easy to sort them by date.

We did end up with lots of pictures of other people, and more BAD photos than we have had in the past.  Very Very sad.  I do like that they are adding many custom borders, but I REALLY loved being able to edit the photos and then add borders.  I would reduce the 'strangers' in the ride photos esp. to focus on just us.


----------



## Lydia S

Part of our party is staying offsite and will not have Magic Bands. They intend to use the passcard given to them when they enter the park for the first time. We've been multiple times and have a small collection of older bands from previous trips that are still associated with our accounts. We will all be in the same parks everyday, but there will be times when they ride different attractions than we do since they have a little one in their party. 

Is it ok to lend them one of our older bands for them to wear for the sole purpose of having the RFID detect them for pictures?  I know there are some rides that will not/cannot be saved without the riders wearing their bands. We would be wearing our new ones on the same day as well.


----------



## Tomh

Lydia S said:


> Part of our party is staying offsite and will not have Magic Bands. They intend to use the passcard given to them when they enter the park for the first time. We've been multiple times and have a small collection of older bands from previous trips that are still associated with our accounts. We will all be in the same parks everyday, but there will be times when they ride different attractions than we do since they have a little one in their party.
> 
> Is it ok to lend them one of our older bands for them to wear for the sole purpose of having the RFID detect them for pictures?  I know there are some rides that will not/cannot be saved without the riders wearing their bands. We would be wearing our new ones on the same day as well.


Yes, it is ok for them to use your old bands for the purpose of collecting photopass photos.  The only warning I have is that if the bands are more than a year or two old, there is a good possibility that the long range readers will not pick them up, and so you might not get all of your ride photos.


----------



## Pixie_Dust

I have a photopass question. We we're hosting our niece and her bf and so I had to order their customized magic bands through my My Disney Experience acct. Then during the trip all photos were loaded to my acct. How can they see and choose to purchase any? I can't even see a place on my app that lists the other members of my party, much less how to give them access to the photos.


----------



## Tomh

Pixie_Dust said:


> I have a photopass question. We we're hosting our niece and her bf and so I had to order their customized magic bands through my My Disney Experience acct. Then during the trip all photos were loaded to my acct. How can they see and choose to purchase any? I can't even see a place on my app that lists the other members of my party, much less how to give them access to the photos.



Do they have their own profiles in My Disney Experience, or did you just add their names to your MDE?  If you just added their names to your MDE, then you will either need to let them view, and purchase photos through your account, OR, they will need to created their own account in MDE.  Once they have created their own MDE accounts, you can then connect their account to their names in your account.

If your app is Android, I have instructions for you.  If it is Apple, it may not work exactly the same, but you can always do this on the Disney World website.

In your app, on the lower right side of the screen tap on the 3 horizontal lines to open the menu.  Scroll down a bit, and tap on My Profile.  At the top of the new page, just below "My Account," tap on Family & Friends List. Scroll down to their names, tap on them, and then choose to send an invitation.  You should be able to then enter the email address they used to create their own account, and send them an invitation to connect with you.  Once they do that, they should then be able to see, and purchase their photos from their own MDE account.


----------



## jberndt10

I’m trying all the suggestions but can’t get the watermark removed from DH picturesHe has his own MDE and he’s part of my friends and family. I can’t find the button for share photo pass.
Never mind I found it and already had him sharing  my photo pass hit save again, he still has the watermark.


----------



## Tomh

jberndt10 said:


> I’m trying all the suggestions but can’t get the watermark removed from DH picturesHe has his own MDE and he’s part of my friends and family. I can’t find the button for share photo pass.
> Never mind I found it and already had him sharing  my photo pass hit save again, he still has the watermark.


You have left out some information that is important, so I am going to make some assumptions in answering your question.

I assume that YOU have Memory Maker.  I am assuming that YOU can see your photos (and your husbands) with no water mark, and that you are seeing the water mark when your husband is logged into HIS MDE account.

If all of those assumptions are correct, then that is the way that Memory Maker works.  You will be able to download all of your husbands photos from YOUR MDE account.  Once you have downloaded them, of course, you can share them with him.  He will NOT be able to download the photos from his own MDE account.

If I have made incorrect assumptions, fill in the details for me, and I will take another shot at answering your question.


----------



## jberndt10

You are correct in your assumptions. I swear a few years ago none of the pictures had watermarks in either of our MDE,s


----------



## Tomh

jberndt10 said:


> You are correct in your assumptions. I swear a few years ago none of the pictures had watermarks in either of our MDE,s


Glad I got that all right   We have had Memory Maker for the past 12 years, and this has always been the way it worked.  I would download all the photos from my account, and then distribute them to the appropriate family member.


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

Getting ready to order the Archive USB for our pictures.  They will include all of the ones that my husband used his band on right (Memory maker is under me).  Every time I go in there it just brings up the pictures that were scanned on my band and I have to pick to see all pictures each time.  I just want to make sure there isn't something I need to do to make sure they all get on the archive.


----------



## Tomh

Mrs Grumpy said:


> Getting ready to order the Archive USB for our pictures.  They will include all of the ones that my husband used his band on right (Memory maker is under me).  Every time I go in there it just brings up the pictures that were scanned on my band and I have to pick to see all pictures each time.  I just want to make sure there isn't something I need to do to make sure they all get on the archive.


To be completely honest, I have never purchased the USB archive, so I can not say 100% for certain.  However, I don't believe that there will be anything special you will need to do.  It should automatically include all of the photos in your Photopass account.  As long as you are able to see your husbands photos without a water mark, then you should get them on your USB archive.


----------



## GeneralTso

Jackie's article

This is in addition to downloading off your Disney account. Does having a little USB make it easier? It's $35.


----------



## hiroMYhero

It’s explained in the article. Your photos are stored on the USB at the time of purchase @ $34.95.

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-introduces-the-new-photopass-archive-usb-storage-device/


----------



## mountdew1

GeneralTso said:


> Jackie's article
> 
> This is in addition to downloading off your Disney account. Does having a little USB make it easier? It's $35.



It's essentially replacing the CD/DVD that used to be included, and now charging you for it.  Is it easier?  Depends on you.  Odds are you can buy a generic USB stick from Amazon for way less than the $35.  Just took a quick look, you can get a 64GB Sandisk for $10.  So you are basically paying $25 for Disney to do the download/copy instead of you, and MIGHT get a Disney/Photopass logo on the stick.  If you have an uncapped broadband internet connection, probably not worth it.  But if you have a data cap, or don't have a broadband connection, then the USB option might be worth it for you.


----------



## pix13dust

hi! sorry for the stupid question, I tried searching but i guess my brain isnt working today. I purchased MM a couple of days ago for our Nov trip. How do i link it to my upcoming trip? thanks!


----------



## Tomh

pix13dust said:


> hi! sorry for the stupid question, I tried searching but i guess my brain isnt working today. I purchased MM a couple of days ago for our Nov trip. How do i link it to my upcoming trip? thanks!


Memory Maker doesn't specifically link to a trip.  Look in your MDE, under "My Plans, Reservations and Tickets" on the "Tickets & Memory Maker" tab.  You should see your Memory Maker listed there.  If you do not, then you will need to enter the confirmation number you received when you purchased it, or call (407) 939-5277 to have a CM help you link it to your account.

As long as you can see it in your MDE account, then you are set.  It doesn't need to be linked to your trip, just get your photos taken, and then download them, simple as can be


----------



## pix13dust

Tomh said:


> Memory Maker doesn't specifically link to a trip.  Look in your MDE, under "My Plans, Reservations and Tickets" on the "Tickets & Memory Maker" tab.  You should see your Memory Maker listed there.  If you do not, then you will need to enter the confirmation number you received when you purchased it, or call (407) 939-5277 to have a CM help you link it to your account.
> 
> As long as you can see it in your MDE account, then you are set.  It doesn't need to be linked to your trip, just get your photos taken, and then download them, simple as can be


Thank you! it is listed there. Funny, Ive never even noticed that tab before, lol. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Tomh

pix13dust said:


> Thank you! it is listed there. Funny, Ive never even noticed that tab before, lol. Have a great weekend!


Glad I was able to help!  hope you have a great weekend too


----------



## Teamabcdefg

Our trip is 42 days away and we are there 7 days.
My college program daughter is on my friends and family list. If I add memory maker to our vacation package am I correct that I need to do it 30 days before the last day of our trip so it doesn’t get activated by her magic band if she goes on a ride with a photo in the next 19 days?


----------



## Tomh

Teamabcdefg said:


> Our trip is 42 days away and we are there 7 days.
> My college program daughter is on my friends and family list. If I add memory maker to our vacation package am I correct that I need to do it 30 days before the last day of our trip so it doesn’t get activated by her magic band if she goes on a ride with a photo in the next 19 days?


That is not exactly the way it works.  The Memory Maker is not "activated" until you download your first image.  So, as long as she doesn't download any photos, your Memory Maker will not be affected.


----------



## Surgie2

Making sure I understand how the 1-day $69 pass works...We will be at MK for just one day and that's our only park. I have an MDE account and all 4 adults in our group are in my account. We will have MBs linked to the account. 

So once we have the first photo pass photo taken, will I see a prompt asking me if I want to purchase photo pass? Where will this prompt appear and can I just click and complete my purchase with the cc I have linked to my account? 

I am accustomed to buying photo pass in advance for multi-day trips so I just want to make sure I'm not missing an advance purchase option for the 1-day.


----------



## Tomh

Surgie2 said:


> Making sure I understand how the 1-day $69 pass works...We will be at MK for just one day and that's our only park. I have an MDE account and all 4 adults in our group are in my account. We will have MBs linked to the account.
> 
> So once we have the first photo pass photo taken, will I see a prompt asking me if I want to purchase photo pass? Where will this prompt appear and can I just click and complete my purchase with the cc I have linked to my account?
> 
> I am accustomed to buying photo pass in advance for multi-day trips so I just want to make sure I'm not missing an advance purchase option for the 1-day.


I would love to answer your question, however, I have always purchased the Memory Maker in advance, so to be honest, I have no idea how the purchase of the one day Memory Maker works, other than I know that it is done in the MDE app, and has to be done after you have at least one photo taken.  Hopefully someone with direct experience will chime in here and help you out.


----------



## erionm

Surgie2 said:


> Making sure I understand how the 1-day $69 pass works...We will be at MK for just one day and that's our only park. I have an MDE account and all 4 adults in our group are in my account. We will have MBs linked to the account.
> 
> So once we have the first photo pass photo taken, will I see a prompt asking me if I want to purchase photo pass? Where will this prompt appear and can I just click and complete my purchase with the cc I have linked to my account?
> 
> I am accustomed to buying photo pass in advance for multi-day trips so I just want to make sure I'm not missing an advance purchase option for the 1-day.


AFAIK, after you've had at least one picture taken for the day in question, when you go to access that photo in the MDE mobile app there will be a prompt to purchase the 1 day MM.

You can also purchase the 1 day MM in person at any park ticket window or PhotoPass location.


----------



## cowellj

Once in the Photopass gallery, How do you select all photos to download? Can't find that option anymore. 
You can individually select and download, but I won't be doing that with hundreds of photos.

*EDIT* NM, found it...once you select (checkmark) one photo, there is an option to 'select all visible media'....then download once all are selected


----------



## erionm

cowellj said:


> Once in the Photopass gallery, How do you select all photos to download? Can't find that option anymore.
> You can individually select and download, but I won't be doing that with hundreds of photos.


Using the MDE *mobile app*, you can only download one at a time.

Using the MDE *website*, you need to click the grey check mark (turns green when selected) for each that you want to download.  Once you've selected one, a 'Select all visible media' check box will appear.


----------



## gharter

cowellj said:


> Once in the Photopass gallery, How do you select all photos to download? Can't find that option anymore.
> You can individually select and download, but I won't be doing that with hundreds of photos.
> 
> *EDIT* NM, found it...once you select (checkmark) one photo, there is an option to 'select all visible media'....then download once all are selected


 Word of warning, it may take several attempts to get the photos to download.  At least, previously it has. But wirth downloading all of them as they seem to remove them after a period of time.  But, they do warn you before that happens.


----------



## Christine

Our group of 16 is probably going to have MM this trip (November).  My cousin, who will probably be in charge of the MM activity and is a photographer herself as a side job/hobby, is thinking about engaging with a photographer in Orlando to meet up with us and do some family photos.  Not sure if we actually have the time for that; however, I was wondering what your experience is with MM quality of group photos?  Do you think a few nice family photos can be accomplished that way?  Are the MM photographers ever at the resorts (besides outside some of the dining venues)?  Just curious if we really need to get a separate photographer.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Christine said:


> Our group of 16 is probably going to have MM this trip (November).  My cousin, who will probably be in charge of the MM activity and is a photographer herself as a side job/hobby, is thinking about engaging with a photographer in Orlando to meet up with us and do some family photos.  Not sure if we actually have the time for that; however, I was wondering what your experience is with MM quality of group photos?  Do you think a few nice family photos can be accomplished that way?  Are the MM photographers ever at the resorts (besides outside some of the dining venues)?  Just curious if we really need to get a separate photographer.


There is the photo studio at Sir Mickey in MK and at DIsney SPrings.  Sessions at each of these is included with MM.


----------



## Tomh

Christine said:


> Our group of 16 is probably going to have MM this trip (November).  My cousin, who will probably be in charge of the MM activity and is a photographer herself as a side job/hobby, is thinking about engaging with a photographer in Orlando to meet up with us and do some family photos.  Not sure if we actually have the time for that; however, I was wondering what your experience is with MM quality of group photos?  Do you think a few nice family photos can be accomplished that way?  Are the MM photographers ever at the resorts (besides outside some of the dining venues)?  Just curious if we really need to get a separate photographer.


Photo Quality from PhotoPass photographers runs the gamut from pretty bad to pretty good, it just depends on the photographer.  Some are fairly inexperienced, others are quite good at what they do.  I have never gone with a group of 16, so I can't give any specific opinion on how your group size might impact the photo quality.  I don't know what kind of pricing your cousin might get from an independent photographer.  Disney PhotoPass offers what they call Find Art Photography.  You can arrange a Mini Portrait Session (20 minutes) with one of their photographers for $180.  A Mini Portrait Session with Cinderella's Castle sells for $195.  They also have an Enhanced Portrait Session which is one hour for $399.  And, if you have more money than you know what to do with, you could get the Magic Kingdom Family Portrait session, which is also an hour session, and sells for $1700.

That last package is pretty crazy expensive, but the mini sessions might be pretty cost competitive with what a private photographer would charge, so at least it is an option to keep in mind.


----------



## JJ2017

If I am friends and family with my cousin on MDE, will our pictures from our upcoming trip show up on her memory maker?  We will not be on the trip together. They are AP holders who get MM as part of their AP.  We will not have MM.  Thanks!


----------



## erionm

JJ2017 said:


> If I am friends and family with my cousin on MDE, will our pictures from our upcoming trip show up on her memory maker?  We will not be on the trip together. They are AP holders who get MM as part of their AP.  We will not have MM.  Thanks!


Yes, as long as the 'My Disney PhotoPass Photos' option is CHECKED when you select 'Update' for HER profile in YOUR Family & Friends list.


----------



## JJ2017

erionm said:


> Yes, as long as the 'My Disney PhotoPass Photos' option is CHECKED when you select 'Update' for HER profile in YOUR Family & Friends list.
> 
> View attachment 442944


thanks so much!  guess we need to tell them we are going on a trip, ha!


----------



## Tooth Fairy

So we have a trip(myself,DH and DS) planned for Oct 16-20 and I plan to return Nov 8-13 with a different group. If I buy memory maker on Oct 13 ...we plan first  use Oct 17 at mnsshp will I have it thru nov 13. I have not done this before....is it 30 days from first use or purchase date?


----------



## Tomh

Tooth Fairy said:


> So we have a trip(myself,DH and DS) planned for Oct 16-20 and I plan to return Nov 8-13 with a different group. If I buy memory maker on Oct 13 ...we plan first  use Oct 17 at mnsshp will I have it thru nov 13. I have not done this before....is it 30 days from first use or purchase date?


It is neither 30 days from the first use, nor from the purchase date.  Let's take a look at your timing.

You will have no problems getting the photos from both trips in one Memory Maker.  The photos from Oct 17 can be downloaded at any time before Dec 1.  When you make your first download, you then have 30 days left to add more photos.  Since both of your trips will be done within 30 days of you having your first photo taken, you can download photos at any time.

The only thing to keep in mind is that photos expire from the server in 45 days, so those photos from Oct 17 need to be downloaded before Dec 1.  Beyond that, there really is nothing you need to worry about.  You can download photos right away on the 17th if you want, or you can download everything from the first trip at any time after that trip is over, or you can wait, and download everything sometime between Nov 13, and Dec 1.  Have fun, and enjoy your photos.


----------



## Tooth Fairy

Thanks ...you make it so easy! I really appreciate your response!


----------



## joshdchap

//// Disregard, Somehow today, they are all as they should be. I didn't change anything, they changed themselves..  /////



Tomh said:


> You have left out some information that is important, so I am going to make some assumptions in answering your question.
> 
> I assume that YOU have Memory Maker.  I am assuming that YOU can see your photos (and your husbands) with no water mark, and that you are seeing the water mark when your husband is logged into HIS MDE account.
> 
> If all of those assumptions are correct, then that is the way that Memory Maker works.  You will be able to download all of your husbands photos from YOUR MDE account.  Once you have downloaded them, of course, you can share them with him.  He will NOT be able to download the photos from his own MDE account.
> 
> If I have made incorrect assumptions, fill in the details for me, and I will take another shot at answering your question.



Hey. I have this same situation but hoping you can offer a suggestion for slightly different assumptions. I and my wife both have MDE accounts. We are both sharing photos. I purchased memory maker, my photos have no watermarks and can be downloaded. I can see her photos, but they have the watermark and when I click them it wants me to purchase them. She has been in my friends and family since as long as I’ve had the account. What did I screw up and how do I fix it?

//// Disregard, Somehow today, they are all as they should be. I didn't change anything, they changed themselves..  /////


----------



## momof4kids

So let me see if I understand....you can no longer get ride photos printed out at the end of the ride? You have to have memory maker?   Once you download them onto your computer, how do you get them printed? I am so sorry if this is a silly question, but DH and I are seriously confused about all this and it’s been ten years since we were at Disney


----------



## Tomh

momof4kids said:


> So let me see if I understand....you can no longer get ride photos printed out at the end of the ride? You have to have memory maker?   Once you download them onto your computer, how do you get them printed? I am so sorry if this is a silly question, but DH and I are seriously confused about all this and it’s been ten years since we were at Disney


You can still pay to get a printed photo at any rides which have a photo area after them (like Splash Mountain).  If you want all of your ride photos, the ride videos, and any other PhotoPass photos you have taken during your stay, then you can purchase the Memory Maker.  With Memory Maker, you download all of the photos, as well as a license that allows you to have them printed as you see fit.  You can then take any of the photos you want printed to your favorite location for printing (like you neighborhood Wal Mart, or through an online vendor).  If you are going to get more than a couple of photos printed, it may wind up being less expensive to purchase the Memory Maker.  If you are only getting a couple of photos, then just pay for the prints you want as you always have.


----------



## TrolleyTrouble2713

So I can get a picture taken with my phone at any photopass location? Even characters?


----------



## Tomh

TrolleyTrouble2713 said:


> So I can get a picture taken with my phone at any photopass location? Even characters?


Anywhere there is a photopass photographer, they will take the photo with their camera, and with your camera or phone.


----------



## HtomSirveaux

Am I missing something, or do they not offer the release with the downloads anymore?  I have the .jpg version as "Limited_License_Agreement" from 2016, but there wasn't anything with my photos from the January and September trips I took.  I see the same thing more or less spelled out here, but it was much easier to send the jpg to anyone if they asked.  I guess I could make a PDF of that page...


----------



## Tomh

HtomSirveaux said:


> Am I missing something, or do they not offer the release with the downloads anymore?  I have the .jpg version as "Limited_License_Agreement" from 2016, but there wasn't anything with my photos from the January and September trips I took.  I see the same thing more or less spelled out here, but it was much easier to send the jpg to anyone if they asked.  I guess I could make a PDF of that page...


Why not display that page on your computer, then hit ctri-print screen, then open your favorite photo editor, and "paste" the screen capture into it.  You can then crop it as necessary, and save it as a .jpg and voila, you can send it to anyone if they ask.


----------



## Lydia S

During the holidays, does Santa at Disney Springs have a photopass photographer there?


----------



## Tomh

Lydia S said:


> During the holidays, does Santa at Disney Springs have a photopass photographer there?


I'm not entirely sure.  I do know that they have holiday backgrounds available at the PhotoPass Studio in the Marketplace.  Hopefully someone else will chime in with the answer you need.


----------



## wacowgirl

Lydia S said:


> During the holidays, does Santa at Disney Springs have a photopass photographer there?


Back in 2016, they did. I know, it's not much help now but I would imagine they still would have a photographer for Santa.


----------



## wacowgirl

When we were planning a trip a few years ago, my mom bought the photopass under her account. We ended up canceling that trip. Now we are going in March and I noticed that there's a photopass confirmation number that is linked to my mom's account. Our accounts are linked as I'm making all the plans.

Do you know if Photopass expires? I would hate to purchase another one if we don't have to.


----------



## Tomh

wacowgirl said:


> When we were planning a trip a few years ago, my mom bought the photopass under her account. We ended up canceling that trip. Now we are going in March and I noticed that there's a photopass confirmation number that is linked to my mom's account. Our accounts are linked as I'm making all the plans.
> 
> Do you know if Photopass expires? I would hate to purchase another one if we don't have to.


PhotoPass does not become active, and therefore will not expire, until you download your first photo.  Since you cancelled the previous trip, there were no photos taken or downloaded, your Memory Maker should still be there.  Of course, you can call PhotoPass to verify with them if that makes you feel more confident.


----------



## Unvoiced_Apollo

I bought Memory Maker for my upcoming trip but the confirmation I see linked to my account on the MDE site is completely different from the one I received in the e-mail.  Using the confirmation in the e-mail, it does say it's already linked.  Just confused why there's two different numbers for this and if I should call to confirm.


----------



## Micharlotte

How do I contact someone if some photos are missing from my USB I just purchased? I can’t seem to find anything online. Thanks!


----------



## xjillianpaige

Hey folks. On previous trips I’ve gotten memory maker, but now that there’s boxes instead of people in some spots, I’m wondering if the photos are still worth it? How many areas don’t have a photographer? Memory maker is especially helpful as I’m running the races and want to get photos from that plus character and ride and general disney photos with the group. I’m leaning toward getting it regardless, but I am curious about the boxes. (What an awful idea, btw.)


----------



## erionm

xjillianpaige said:


> Hey folks. On previous trips I’ve gotten memory maker, but now that there’s boxes instead of people in some spots, I’m wondering if the photos are still worth it? How many areas don’t have a photographer?


Per Disney, those boxes will be installed at 9 character locations.


----------



## xjillianpaige

Thanks! Is it safe to assume that there’s an attendant there who can take better photos with a phone?


----------



## erionm

xjillianpaige said:


> Thanks! Is it safe to assume that there’s an attendant there who can take better photos with a phone?


There will always be a character host present who will take photos for you if you ask.


----------



## Tomh

In August, I read first hand reports that there were Photo Boxes for Tink, Kylo Ren, and Chewie.  In September, I read a report that the Mickey and Minnie location in Town Square Theater had a photo box.  In October, insidethemagic reported that the Mickey meet and greet was back to having a live photographer.  Those are the only locations I have seen first hand reports of photo boxes for.  There may be others, but I am not aware of them.


----------



## Peaseblossom36

Nevermind! Found the answer.


----------



## hiroMYhero

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019/11/08/memory-maker-discount-available-at-mvmcp/


----------



## Tomh

hiroMYhero said:


> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019/11/08/memory-maker-discount-available-at-mvmcp/


Very cool, thanks for sharing hiro!


----------



## DisneySwede

Anyone having any problems with MemoryMaker right now?  We just got back and when I go into the website to download there are only a few of the pictures that show up compared to the app and now suddenly in the app a few of the photos have the photopass watermark suddenly over them?  I'll try again later in case it's a Disney IT glitch.


----------



## Tomh

Disney IT glitches are not unusual, unfortunately.  On the website, you can try the download all visible button.  It does NOT only download the visible photos, it downloads all the photos.  Just make sure you have the filter set to show everything, and you should get all of your photos that way, even if they aren't appearing on your screen.


----------



## DisneySwede

Thanks...we figured out the problem was whoever's magicband was scanned doesnt have the watermark, so pictures I could view when we were there suddenly have it now that we're home....same on the app.  I sent them an email...


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Doing a split UNI/DIS trip in February. Going to spend 2 maybe 3 days max at DIS. Being that it is the offseason and we are there for only a short time do you think that there will be enough photo ops to make it worth paying the money for the Memory Maker and does it ever go on sale?


----------



## TexanInTheMidwest

If I upgrade to an Annual Pass, will I be able to include all of my photos the same day?


----------



## CarolynFH

TexanInTheMidwest said:


> If I upgrade to an Annual Pass, will I be able to include all of my photos the same day?



The day you upgrade, all the photos taken within the previous 1 year + 30 days will magically appear back in your account, including the ones taken the day you upgrade.  Enjoy!


----------



## TexanInTheMidwest

CarolynFH said:


> The day you upgrade, all the photos taken within the previous 1 year + 30 days will magically appear back in your account, including the ones taken the day you upgrade.  Enjoy!



Thank you!!


----------



## TrolleyTrouble2713

If I don't have a magic band do they just scan my ticket to send photopass photos to MDE?


----------



## Tomh

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Doing a split UNI/DIS trip in February. Going to spend 2 maybe 3 days max at DIS. Being that it is the offseason and we are there for only a short time do you think that there will be enough photo ops to make it worth paying the money for the Memory Maker and does it ever go on sale?



Only you can decide whether you will get enough photos in those three days for the Memory Maker to be worth it.  For me, on such a short trip, I would probably not concentrate on having photos taken, and so I likely would not make the purchase.  Memory Maker does not go on sale.  The closest you get to a sale is the pre-purchase price which is a bit less expensive than buying it day of.



TexanInTheMidwest said:


> If I upgrade to an Annual Pass, will I be able to include all of my photos the same day?



Yes, not only will any photo you have taken that day be included, but any photo you have had taken in the past year plus 30 days will also magically reappear in your photopass account where you will be able to download it.


----------



## Tomh

TrolleyTrouble2713 said:


> If I don't have a magic band do they just scan my ticket to send photopass photos to MDE?


They can.  You could also get a photopass card, and then connect that to your MDE.


----------



## Lizgistix

I figured out a neat little trick for the one-day Memory Maker. I'm sure it's been mentioned already but here goes anyway:
So, if you're already home from vacation, the one day Memory Maker is only available through the MDE experience. Not sure why it's not also available online, but I digress. I keep vacation photos on the home computer because it has a backup drive, so downloading to my phone isn't ideal.

But I found a neat little trick for the one day Memory Maker so you can download all of a day's pictures to your computer.

1. On your home computer, log into your My Disney Experience account.
2. On your phone, open the MDE app and go to Photos
3. Purchase the one-day Memory Maker through the app
4. After the transaction is complete, switch to your computer (already logged into your MDE account) and go to photos
5. You should be able to select all your photos for one particular day and be able to download them to your computer. If not, refresh the screen and let the website recognize you purchased the 1-day MM.
6. Do a little dance


----------



## CarolynFH

Lizgistix said:


> I keep vacation photos on the home computer because it has a backup drive, so downloading to my phone isn't ideal.



You know you can download to your phone and your home computer (and your tablet and to as many other devices as you want), right? While we’re there, I download a few to my phone to email to family back home and to my tablet to set as wallpaper, then at home I download them all to our desktop so they’ll be backed up.


----------



## thptrek

I am on the Photopass site and I cannot find the Download all button. Also, can you download a date range of pictures. We have pictures from several trips and we don't want to download pictures from all our trips, just our most recent trip.


----------



## Tomh

thptrek said:


> I am on the Photopass site and I cannot find the Download all button. Also, can you download a date range of pictures. We have pictures from several trips and we don't want to download pictures from all our trips, just our most recent trip.


The download all button actually says something like download all visible, and should be above the photos, on the right side of the screen.

As for downloading a range of photos, no.  You can download a single photo, or you can download everything, no other options exist, sorry.


----------



## thor369

I am wondering if it is worth it and can I buy this when in the park. And would it cover for all all park for all days? do they use their camera and we can just ask them as we see them and they will take pictures?


----------



## erionm

thor369 said:


> I am wondering if it is worth it and can I buy this when in the park. And would it cover for all all park for all days? do they use their camera and we can just ask them as we see them and they will take pictures?


If you purchase Memory Maker at full price ($199), it will include all unexpired photos already linked to your PhotoPass account plus any new photos taken.
If purchased at the advance visit price ($169), there is a 3 day waiting period from the date you purchase MM.  Any photos taken within 3 days of purchase will not be downloadable.

The PhotoPass photographer or character attendant will take pictures using your camera if you ask.


----------



## GrandMum

I am eligible for the military discount on the PhotoPass but it doesn't appear that I can purchase that until I actually get there.  My cousin is arriving 2 days before me.  Will I be able to get her pictures too?  Or only from the day I actually purchase?


----------



## TrolleyTrouble2713

Tomh said:


> They can.  You could also get a photopass card, and then connect that to your MDE.


Can you get this cards at Will Call? I ordered most of them from UndercoverTourist but the one set I got from Disney itself just came as an email, so I assume that we'll need to go there anyway for the actual tickets.


----------



## Tomh

GrandMum said:


> I am eligible for the military discount on the PhotoPass but it doesn't appear that I can purchase that until I actually get there.  My cousin is arriving 2 days before me.  Will I be able to get her pictures too?  Or only from the day I actually purchase?



I believe that when you purchase the Memory Maker with the Military discount you will be able to download any photos that are in your account when you purchase it.  Just make certain that your cousin, and anyone that is travelling with her, are connected to you through MDE, and you should be all set.



TrolleyTrouble2713 said:


> Can you get this cards at Will Call? I ordered most of them from UndercoverTourist but the one set I got from Disney itself just came as an email, so I assume that we'll need to go there anyway for the actual tickets.



I'm not certain about getting PhotoPass cards at Will Call, but you can get one from any PhotoPass Photographer anywhere on property.


----------



## thor369

erionm said:


> If you purchase Memory Maker at full price ($199), it will include all unexpired photos already linked to your PhotoPass account plus any new photos taken.
> If purchased at the advance visit price ($169), there is a 3 day waiting period from the date you purchase MM.  Any photos taken within 3 days of purchase will not be downloadable.
> 
> The PhotoPass photographer or character attendant will take pictures using your camera if you ask.


So we are in Disney now and if I bought it today. I can start using it right and just walk up to the photographers and they will take it. Do I have to scan my ticket or magic band? And what did you mean by the 3 day thing not available for download. Is this for magic kingdom only or all parks and all days we are here is included in the price.


----------



## erionm

thor369 said:


> So we are in Disney now and if I bought it today. I can start using it right and just walk up to the photographers and they will take it. Do I have to scan my ticket or magic band? And what did you mean by the 3 day thing not available for download. Is this for magic kingdom only or all parks and all days we are here is included in the price.


I might be easier if you stop in any of the Camera Centers in the parks or the PhotoPass studio at Disney Springs.  The CMs at those locations can go over everything regarding Memory Maker with you.


----------



## thor369

erionm said:


> I might be easier if you stop in any of the Camera Centers in the parks or the PhotoPass studio at Disney Springs.  The CMs at those locations can go over everything regarding Memory Maker with you.


How can I find where the camera centers are in magic kingdom? Anyway to see it in the Disney app? Maybe on Main Street?


----------



## erionm

thor369 said:


> How can I find where the camera centers are in magic kingdom? Anyway to see it in the Disney app? Maybe on Main Street?


The MK Camera Center is located by the Town Square Theater (near Tony's Town Square Restaurant).


----------



## Bounce_Tigger

edit: never mind, I figured it out!


----------



## NYHeel

On our last trip 4 years ago, we got memory maker and felt it was worth it. But a bunch of the magic shots didn't work? Have they improved the magic shot consistency or is it still hit or miss?


----------



## Tomh

NYHeel said:


> On our last trip 4 years ago, we got memory maker and felt it was worth it. But a bunch of the magic shots didn't work? Have they improved the magic shot consistency or is it still hit or miss?


Most of mine have been just fine.  If you should get one that didn't work, you can reach out to PhotoPass, and they will very likely be able to fix it for you.


----------



## Mabel67

Hi!
If I purchase for my trip on Dec 7th-12th, will it still be active when I come back on the 19th for the Christmas Party?


----------



## Krisshay13

Just got back & have a question.....
...…...there were 4 of us in my group, I purchased Memory Maker but, their photos still had "photo pass" markers across the front.  I asked in 2 different places (1 being the photo place at MK) and were told these marks would be on everyone's except mine since I was the one that purchased the package.
I don't get to go to Disney that often but, I know about a year ago, I was able to have the photos without the marker & someone else in my group purchased the package. 
In fact, her family went about a month later & I could see her pictures on my account without the markers.

Is this something new??? or am I completely remembering wrong? 
My group is splitting the bill so, I hate they can't get them on their acct...... the CM said I would have to download & send to them or give them my password for my acct.  This just doesn't seem right.


----------



## Tomh

Krisshay13 said:


> Just got back & have a question.....
> ...…...there were 4 of us in my group, I purchased Memory Maker but, their photos still had "photo pass" markers across the front.  I asked in 2 different places (1 being the photo place at MK) and were told these marks would be on everyone's except mine since I was the one that purchased the package.
> I don't get to go to Disney that often but, I know about a year ago, I was able to have the photos without the marker & someone else in my group purchased the package.
> In fact, her family went about a month later & I could see her pictures on my account without the markers.
> 
> Is this something new??? or am I completely remembering wrong?
> My group is splitting the bill so, I hate they can't get them on their acct...... the CM said I would have to download & send to them or give them my password for my acct.  This just doesn't seem right.


I believe you are remembering it wrong.  The only person who can see the photos without the water mark is the one who has the Memory Maker entitlement.  You should be able to see all of their photos without the water mark though.


----------



## Krisshay13

Tomh said:


> I believe you are remembering it wrong.  The only person who can see the photos without the water mark is the one who has the Memory Maker entitlement.  You should be able to see all of their photos without the water mark though.


Thanks...…...I guess I am.  Dang, old age...LOL


----------



## Tomh

Krisshay13 said:


> Thanks...…...I guess I am.  Dang, old age...LOL


Yup, sadly enough, old age gets to us all hahaha.


----------



## linny172

I purchased memory maker, it is on MDE, under the memory maker it shows me. My question is do I have to link everyone on MDE to it, or are they automatically linked to MM because we are all linked on MDE. I can’t remember if I had to do anything so we all can use it. Thanks


----------



## Tomh

linny172 said:


> I purchased memory maker, it is on MDE, under the memory maker it shows me. My question is do I have to link everyone on MDE to it, or are they automatically linked to MM because we are all linked on MDE. I can’t remember if I had to do anything so we all can use it. Thanks


There is a sticky thread up above with all kinds of information about Photopass and Memory Maker:  The *Everything PhotoPass and Memory Maker thread *

To answer your specific question, as long as everyone whose photos you want is linked to you through MDE, and they have made sure that next to your name, under "Update" they have checked the box to allow you to see their Disney PhotoPass Photos, then you are set


----------



## krayzie

I dislike how long some of the attractions take to add photos. Sometimes it's really quick and sometimes you are waiting a day or so before you see anything.


----------



## amandolin

Help please! I've downloaded all of my photos but when I try to open them I keep getting an error. I've extracted the photos from the zip files and I still can't open them. I've tried searching for answers and I just keep finding articles about how to download them all... I figured that out!


----------



## GrandMum

I am eligible for the military discount on memory maker but can't purchase until I am actually at the parks.  My cousin arrives 3 days before I do, will I be able to get the pictures she has taken before I arrive and purchase?    I tried emailing Photopass with this question but only received a very generic response on how it works.


----------



## Tomh

GrandMum said:


> I am eligible for the military discount on memory maker but can't purchase until I am actually at the parks.  My cousin arrives 3 days before I do, will I be able to get the pictures she has taken before I arrive and purchase?    I tried emailing Photopass with this question but only received a very generic response on how it works.


I have never done this myself, but I believe that as long as you are connected through MDE when she has her photos taken, once you buy the Memory Maker with the military discount, you will be able to see, and download her photos.


----------



## etoiles

Has there been a price increase for memory maker? I’m only seeing a $199 option.


----------



## Tomh

etoiles said:


> Has there been a price increase for memory maker? I’m only seeing a $199 option.


No price increase.  You can't get it at the advance price through the app, you must purchase it from the Disney World Website https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/memory-maker/


----------



## cyndiella

GrandMum said:


> I am eligible for the military discount on memory maker but can't purchase until I am actually at the parks.  My cousin arrives 3 days before I do, will I be able to get the pictures she has taken before I arrive and purchase?    I tried emailing Photopass with this question but only received a very generic response on how it works.


Also, you can have her use a photopass card supplied by the photographer each time she gets a picture taken and link that card to your account when you get there.


----------



## NoraRose

Are the ride photos available during the special ticketed events?

Last year we did Early Morning Magic, didn’t purchase Memory Maker, we didn’t get any ride photos. Same for every rid,actually. 

None showed up.

Am I right in my understanding that you need the memory maker to see/get the ride photos?

Next March we are doing Animal Kingdom After Hours. I’d like to get a ride photo on DINOSAUR with the empty car aside from my son and I, so I was going to purchase the Memory Maker.

However $17 for one photo versus $169 is a lot cheaper. Since we didn’t get any of the ride photos the last time with no purchase of the memory maker, should I go ahead and buy it in the hopes that we will get ride photos this time?


----------



## Tomh

NoraRose said:


> Are the ride photos available during the special ticketed events?
> 
> Last year we did Early Morning Magic, didn’t purchase Memory Maker, we didn’t get any ride photos. Same for every rid,actually.
> 
> None showed up.
> 
> Am I right in my understanding that you need the memory maker to see/get the ride photos?
> 
> Next March we are doing Animal Kingdom After Hours. I’d like to get a ride photo on DINOSAUR with the empty car aside from my son and I, so I was going to purchase the Memory Maker.
> 
> However $17 for one photo versus $169 is a lot cheaper. Since we didn’t get any of the ride photos the last time with no purchase of the memory maker, should I go ahead and buy it in the hopes that we will get ride photos this time?


You are correct in your understanding that photos do NOT come with the special ticketed events.  You either need to purchase the photos you want individually, buy a one day Memory Maker, or purchase the regular Memory Maker if you want the photos from your Animal Kingdom After Hours event.


----------



## Unvoiced_Apollo

Is anyone else having issues with the Download all option?

Seems if I choose this a ton of downloads pop up.  The alternative is to go into each individual photo.  Is this an IT issue or purposeful to make us pay for the dvd/usb?


----------



## amandolin

Unvoiced_Apollo said:


> Is anyone else having issues with the Download all option?
> 
> Seems if I choose this a ton of downloads pop up.  The alternative is to go into each individual photo.  Is this an IT issue or purposeful to make us pay for the dvd/usb?


I'm having the same issue. And if I try to go into one of the downloaded files it says it cant find it.. even after I've extracted the zip files.


----------



## Tomh

Unvoiced_Apollo said:


> Is anyone else having issues with the Download all option?
> 
> Seems if I choose this a ton of downloads pop up.  The alternative is to go into each individual photo.  Is this an IT issue or purposeful to make us pay for the dvd/usb?





amandolin said:


> I'm having the same issue. And if I try to go into one of the downloaded files it says it cant find it.. even after I've extracted the zip files.


I haven't had any of these problems, but then I haven't downloaded any photos since September.  My only two thoughts are: 1) maybe try downloading with a different web browser.  2) contact the PhotoPass people, and see if they can help you.  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/photopass/contact-us/


----------



## mouserrificmom

Hello!! I posted this in the Tips board and didn't get any response, so I thought I would try here......

I am looking for some actual photos that people have had taken at the Photopass studio - particulary those with a digital background and some feedback on the experience. I am thinking about purchasing a mini session with Disney Fine Art Photography to take some photos of my daughter during our upcoming trip to celebrate her graduation, but she doesn't want much other than a photo of her with Cindrella Castle in the background in her cap and gown.....so I am thinking that the studio MIGHT be an option if the experience is worth it and the backgrounds not too cheesy.  I would love to see actual guest photos, I am having a hard time finding them online.  Also seeing mixed information on how many photos they would take and whether or not they would allow us to select mutliple backgrounds.

I would also be very interested in seeing the photos that you have had taken when commissioning Fine Art Photography to do the job! I realize that these are two completely different experiences, but we are trying to decide which would fit our needs best!

Thanks so much


----------



## momsavealot

Planning to go in Feb. and get the Memory Maker but just learned that there is no more editing and borders.  I don't understand this decision by Disney.  Now I'm wondering if it's really worth it since I don't have an apple phone so I can't edit the pics or add borders.  So, I'm basically just paying to be in the photos with my family. I might as well just hand them my camera.  The only problem is that I can't do that with ride photos, but I guess I can buy them individually.  Really don't understand how Photopass has gotten worse over the years as Disney gets more expensive.  Very disappointing.


----------



## flav

Thanks for all the info!

I have PhotoPass / Memory Maker. My trip is over and I want to download my pictures.

If I download an individual picture on my phone, it puts it at today’s date, not at the date taken. If I download all from a computer, will the pictures keep their « date taken » information?


----------



## Tomh

flav said:


> Thanks for all the info!
> 
> I have PhotoPass / Memory Maker. My trip is over and I want to download my pictures.
> 
> If I download an individual picture on my phone, it puts it at today’s date, not at the date taken. If I download all from a computer, will the pictures keep their « date taken » information?



So, I had to go and look at some of my photopass photos to figure out the answer lol.  On the computer, the date I see for the file is indeed the date that the photo was taken.


----------



## Jperiod

I have a disneyland AP with the maxpass/free photopass downloads included.  Will I be able to get my WDW photos on my photopass account since it's all the same disney experience ID?


----------



## Tomh

Jperiod said:


> I have a disneyland AP with the maxpass/free photopass downloads included.  Will I be able to get my WDW photos on my photopass account since it's all the same disney experience ID?



To be completely honest, I'm not sure.  I did a bit of searching on the internet, but didn't readily find an answer.  My suspicion is that they will be two different products, and you will have to get the Disney World Memory Maker separately, but that is little more than a guess on my part.  I would say contact the PhotoPass people at Disney World.  I would imagine that they would know best.  PhotoPass guest support can be reached at 407 560 4300


----------



## erionm

Jperiod said:


> I have a disneyland AP with the maxpass/free photopass downloads included.  Will I be able to get my WDW photos on my photopass account since it's all the same disney experience ID?


No.  They are two separate sites.  I just logged on to the Disneyland PhotoPass site and none of my WDW pictures appear.


----------



## CarolynFH

Jperiod said:


> I have a disneyland AP with the maxpass/free photopass downloads included.  Will I be able to get my WDW photos on my photopass account since it's all the same disney experience ID?





erionm said:


> No.  They are two separate sites.  I just logged on to the Disneyland PhotoPass site and none of my WDW pictures appear.


We have WDW APs, and when we visited Disneyland in 2016 and 2019 we had to pay for the Disneyland PhotoPass separately.  As Michael said, they're two different sites.  Sorry!


----------



## Tomh

@erionm @CarolynFH Thank you for the information / confirmation!


----------



## prairiesarah

Hi - Just trying to clarify something I read - I believe in another thread on here.  For ride photos, can you always scan your card after the ride to "collect" the photo, or do some strictly require a MagicBand?  I thought I read somewhere that some rides required a MagicBand if you wanted the photos.  Thanks!


----------



## DeeCee735

I have a WDW AP and I understand Photopass is free with it. Does this mean that any photo's taken with photopass photographer's or the new photopass photo boxes will upload to my account and that I can download and print them at no extra cost? I haven't used this service for a long long time, so just want to make sure I know what my options are.  

TIA,
Dee


----------



## chelynnah

prairiesarah said:


> Hi - Just trying to clarify something I read - I believe in another thread on here.  For ride photos, can you always scan your card after the ride to "collect" the photo, or do some strictly require a MagicBand?  I thought I read somewhere that some rides required a MagicBand if you wanted the photos.  Thanks!



There’s now only a small number of rides that there’s a touchpoint at the end.  More and more they’re adding photos to rides that are relying on the long distance received in the bands.  So you would for sure miss SDMT, POTC, Slinky, ToT, HM.  Those are just off the top of my head.  At least 2 of those also have videos.


----------



## Tomh

prairiesarah said:


> Hi - Just trying to clarify something I read - I believe in another thread on here.  For ride photos, can you always scan your card after the ride to "collect" the photo, or do some strictly require a MagicBand?  I thought I read somewhere that some rides required a MagicBand if you wanted the photos.  Thanks!



There are only a handful of rides where you can scan a card to claim your photo.  I know that Test Track in Epcot does, and Buzz Lightyear in MK does.  I can't readily recall any others where you can claim your photo without a MB



DeeCee735 said:


> I have a WDW AP and I understand Photopass is free with it. Does this mean that any photo's taken with photopass photographer's or the new photopass photo boxes will upload to my account and that I can download and print them at no extra cost? I haven't used this service for a long long time, so just want to make sure I know what my options are.
> 
> TIA,
> Dee



Yes, if you have an AP, you can download and print any photos taken by photographers, some (though I don't think all) photo booths, and all of your ride photos and videos at no additional cost.


----------



## prairiesarah

Thank you @chelynnah and @Tomh.  We're staying offsite but planning to get Magicbands.  Also helping a friend with little tips and tricks for their first trip (offiste) and will definitely let her know this too as I know she was talking about getting Memory Maker.


----------



## DeeCee735

Is there a list anywhere of photopass boxes and photographer locations that I can look at? We're doing a family trip soon and since I have the AP, I want as many pictures as I can get! It's my granddaughters first trip  

Oh, also, we're doing the character breakfast at the Y&BC one morning. Is there a photopass photographer or box available there?

TIA,
Dee


----------



## Tomh

DeeCee735 said:


> Is there a list anywhere of photopass boxes and photographer locations that I can look at? We're doing a family trip soon and since I have the AP, I want as many pictures as I can get! It's my granddaughters first trip
> 
> Oh, also, we're doing the character breakfast at the Y&BC one morning. Is there a photopass photographer or box available there?
> 
> TIA,
> Dee



When I say photo booth, I am referring to a little booth you sit in either by yourself, or with a friend / family member, and get an automated photo.  If you are talking about the automated photo machines they put in some of the character meet and greets, then that is a different thing, and I will try to answer both separately.

Photo Booths:  These tend to get moved around, so you may have to look, and / or ask.  I found a reference to them being located in the area of Space Mountain in MK (and I have used that one, though I believe it was in 2018), the Boardwalk area at Boardwalk Inn, AK in Dinoland near the Primeval Whirl exit ramp, Hollywood Studios near the Muppet area (though after all of the construction in that area for Star Wars, it may be gone, or relocated), and most of the resort hotels in their arcade area (though these often require tokens / arcade cards to operate as opposed to the park ones that just work on the MB).

As for character meet and greets with photo boxes, the most recent information I can find was posted on attractionsmagazine.com on September 19, 2019, and claimed that there were photo boxes at the Chewbacca and Darth Vader meet and greet at Hollywood Studios, and the Mickey and Minnie meet and greet, and the Tinkerbell meet and greet in Magic Kingdom.  It also said that the photo boxes had been installed at the Princess Fairytale Hall in Fantasyland in Magic Kingdom, but had not been put into use yet.

Character meet and greets:

MK meet and greet locations https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney...acter-meet-and-greet-guide-the-magic-kingdom/

Epcot meet and greet locations https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/walt-disney-world-character-meet-and-greet-guide-epcot/

Hollywood Studios meet and greet locations https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney...et-and-greet-guide-disneys-hollywood-studios/

Animal Kingdom meet and greet locations https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney...-meet-and-greet-guide-disneys-animal-kingdom/

And just for good measure, a fantastic thread by our own DIS boards poster, and sometimes visitor to my Photopass thread, @FoxC63, the Magic Shots - Current Listings thread https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/   Lots of great information in this thread, I highly recommend checking it out!


----------



## Tomh

prairiesarah said:


> Thank you @chelynnah and @Tomh.  We're staying offsite but planning to get Magicbands.  Also helping a friend with little tips and tricks for their first trip (offiste) and will definitely let her know this too as I know she was talking about getting Memory Maker.



Glad I could help.  I'll go ahead and answer the question not asked, yes.  If your friend, and each member of her travelling party are connected to you through MDE with the check box for sharing PhotoPass photos checked, you will be able to see, and download all of their photos as well as your own.


----------



## prairiesarah

Tomh said:


> Glad I could help.  I'll go ahead and answer the question not asked, yes.  If your friend, and each member of her travelling party are connected to you through MDE with the check box for sharing PhotoPass photos checked, you will be able to see, and download all of their photos as well as your own.



Thanks for that.  I was actually planning to do a bit of research into sharing Memory Maker this morning.  We aren't travelling together and actually just figured out this week that they are going just ahead of our trip - they fly home the day we fly to fly to Florida.   (They've been to CA a few times but never WDW and I've been to WDW many times so helping her a bit because they didn't even have tickets bought as of this week and their trip is Feb 15th!).  Any thoughts on sharing Memory Maker in this case?  I'm not sure if it would be more hassle than the cost difference.


----------



## Zaz936

Hi, I was trying to purchase memory maker from the MDE app for our trip in March.  We are staying off-site and doing 2 park days and VAH.  I could only see the memory maker at 199$.  I thought it was supposed to be 169$?

If its 199$, and I'm only there for 3 days, wouldn't it be better if I just bought all photos per day at 59$ ?  

Thank you!

Isabelle


----------



## Tomh

prairiesarah said:


> Thanks for that.  I was actually planning to do a bit of research into sharing Memory Maker this morning.  We aren't travelling together and actually just figured out this week that they are going just ahead of our trip - they fly home the day we fly to fly to Florida.   (They've been to CA a few times but never WDW and I've been to WDW many times so helping her a bit because they didn't even have tickets bought as of this week and their trip is Feb 15th!).  Any thoughts on sharing Memory Maker in this case?  I'm not sure if it would be more hassle than the cost difference.



Glad I was able to help.  It will still work, even though you won't be there at the same time.  As long as you get everyone in her group connected to you via MDE friends and family.  That really is the only bit that takes any work.



Zaz936 said:


> Hi, I was trying to purchase memory maker from the MDE app for our trip in March.  We are staying off-site and doing 2 park days and VAH.  I could only see the memory maker at 199$.  I thought it was supposed to be 169$?
> 
> If its 199$, and I'm only there for 3 days, wouldn't it be better if I just bought all photos per day at 59$ ?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Isabelle



You could purchase your three days through the app separately for (I believe) $69 each through the app, or you could purchase the Memory Maker online through the website for the advance purchase price of $169 https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/memory-maker/


----------



## DisLiss

DeeCee735 said:


> Is there a list anywhere of photopass boxes and photographer locations that I can look at? We're doing a family trip soon and since I have the AP, I want as many pictures as I can get! It's my granddaughters first trip



I don't have a list, but did notice that the park maps have symbols on them for both character meet & greet spots as well as places where Photopass photographers are stationed throughout the park.


----------



## DeeCee735

Tomh said:


> When I say photo booth, I am referring to a little booth you sit in either by yourself, or with a friend / family member, and get an automated photo.  If you are talking about the automated photo machines they put in some of the character meet and greets, then that is a different thing, and I will try to answer both separately.
> 
> Photo Booths:  These tend to get moved around, so you may have to look, and / or ask.  I found a reference to them being located in the area of Space Mountain in MK (and I have used that one, though I believe it was in 2018), the Boardwalk area at Boardwalk Inn, AK in Dinoland near the Primeval Whirl exit ramp, Hollywood Studios near the Muppet area (though after all of the construction in that area for Star Wars, it may be gone, or relocated), and most of the resort hotels in their arcade area (though these often require tokens / arcade cards to operate as opposed to the park ones that just work on the MB).
> 
> As for character meet and greets with photo boxes, the most recent information I can find was posted on attractionsmagazine.com on September 19, 2019, and claimed that there were photo boxes at the Chewbacca and Darth Vader meet and greet at Hollywood Studios, and the Mickey and Minnie meet and greet, and the Tinkerbell meet and greet in Magic Kingdom.  It also said that the photo boxes had been installed at the Princess Fairytale Hall in Fantasyland in Magic Kingdom, but had not been put into use yet.
> 
> Character meet and greets:
> 
> MK meet and greet locations https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney...acter-meet-and-greet-guide-the-magic-kingdom/
> 
> Epcot meet and greet locations https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/walt-disney-world-character-meet-and-greet-guide-epcot/
> 
> Hollywood Studios meet and greet locations https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney...et-and-greet-guide-disneys-hollywood-studios/
> 
> Animal Kingdom meet and greet locations https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney...-meet-and-greet-guide-disneys-animal-kingdom/
> 
> And just for good measure, a fantastic thread by our own DIS boards poster, and sometimes visitor to my Photopass thread, @FoxC63, the Magic Shots - Current Listings thread https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/   Lots of great information in this thread, I highly recommend checking it out!



Wow! Great information!  Thank you so much!

Dee


----------



## Tomh

DeeCee735 said:


> Wow! Great information!  Thank you so much!
> 
> Dee



You're welcome.  That's what I'm here for . . . . sometimes I get it right lol.


----------



## Tomh

DisLiss said:


> I don't have a list, but did notice that the park maps have symbols on them for both character meet & greet spots as well as places where Photopass photographers are stationed throughout the park.



Good point, and well worth remembering when you are in the park.  I don't have a list of all the Photopass locations in the parks, and will freely admit that I just dumb luck upon them when I am there.  I've never actually looked at the maps while in the parks, because I know my way around enough to not need them for the most part, so I guess I've missed out on that particular tool.  I will try to keep that in mind the next time I visit!

Some like to have an idea ahead of time, what they will find in each park, perhaps so they can plan on stopping for favorites, or avoiding something like the meet and greets that have changed over to the photo boxes.


----------



## Zaz936

Hi all, thank you for your help.  As I'll stay offsite, would the memory maker be added to my ticket (so that's what I would give the photographers and at rides) or will it be a separate card?


----------



## florep1

For our upcoming trip, only my dh has an AP. I usually do the planning so his FastPasses are linked to my MDE. If i ride by myself, do i have to have his MB with me to get the free ride photos?  He has a spare MB or two from previous trips. Would it be ok to keep one of the pucks in my backpack to get scanned?  I still have a ton of non expire tickets so i don’t need an AP for awhile.


----------



## Fangorn

As long as your MDE accounts are connected and both are set to share photos,  then any PhotoPass photos that are taken and scanned with your band, will show up in both accounts. On your account, the photo will have a watermark over it and you will not be able to download it without purchasing it. On his account, however, the picture will not have a watermark and he can download it.  No need to carry an extra one of his pucks in your pocket. 

Steve


----------



## Tomh

Zaz936 said:


> Hi all, thank you for your help.  As I'll stay offsite, would the memory maker be added to my ticket (so that's what I would give the photographers and at rides) or will it be a separate card?



The Memory Maker will be added to your My Disney Experience profile.  Either a ticket, or PhotoPass card can be used for PhotoPass photographers, and for claiming photos at Test Track, and Buzz Lightyear.  The rest of the onride photos will only be connected to your account if you have a Magic Band which the long range scanners can read.



florep1 said:


> For our upcoming trip, only my dh has an AP. I usually do the planning so his FastPasses are linked to my MDE. If i ride by myself, do i have to have his MB with me to get the free ride photos?  He has a spare MB or two from previous trips. Would it be ok to keep one of the pucks in my backpack to get scanned?  I still have a ton of non expire tickets so i don’t need an AP for awhile.



You can either carry one of his spare Magic Bands (just make sure it isn't more than two years oldish.  At some point the battery for the long range function dies, and it no longer works for the photos) OR make sure your account is linked to his, and you have checked the box to share PhotoPass Photos with him.  As long as that is done, all of the photos that are linked to your Magic Band will be available for him to see and download.


----------



## Zaz936

Tomh said:


> The Memory Maker will be added to your My Disney Experience profile. Either a ticket, or PhotoPass card can be used for PhotoPass photographers, and for claiming photos at Test Track, and Buzz Lightyear. The rest of the onride photos will only be connected to your account if you have a Magic Band which the long range scanners can read.



Hello Tomh, thank you for your answer.  What would I do for the other rides?  Can we still find our photos at the end of a ride and go ask the CM to add them to our card?


----------



## Tomh

Zaz936 said:


> Hello Tomh, thank you for your answer.  What would I do for the other rides?  Can we still find our photos at the end of a ride and go ask the CM to add them to our card?


The other rides do not have any screens after them on which to find your photos.  Without a MB, the best you could do is make sure you have photos of your group that day, and know what time you were on the ride.  You could then contact PhotoPass via their website *HERE *to have them try to find your "missing" photos.  Knowing the exact time you rode, and having photos clearly showing your group from that day will help them quite a bit, but there are no guarantees that will work.  A basic MB is less than $20 with the tax.  Personally, I would get a MB.


----------



## Zaz936

Tomh said:


> he other rides do not have any screens after them on which to find your photos. Without a MB, the best you could do is make sure you have photos of your group that day, and know what time you were on the ride. You could then contact PhotoPass via their website *HERE *to have them try to find your "missing" photos. Knowing the exact time you rode, and having photos clearly showing your group from that day will help them quite a bit, but there are no guarantees that will work. A basic MB is less than $20 with the tax. Personally, I would get a MB.



Argghhh, thank you.  I'll have to do this.  Ride photos are what we want the most!  I could only get 1 MB for the 4 of us though and that would work?  (Hoping that i would get it in a few weeks - leaving from Canada in 3 weeks!).

Thank you!


----------



## Tomh

Zaz936 said:


> Argghhh, thank you.  I'll have to do this.  Ride photos are what we want the most!  I could only get 1 MB for the 4 of us though and that would work?  (Hoping that i would get it in a few weeks - leaving from Canada in 3 weeks!).
> 
> Thank you!


Depending on how you are seated in the ride vehicles.  For instance, usually Haunted Mansion only fits 2 or 3 per vehicle.  One MB would only capture one ride vehicle.  Unless you can all fit in one, you would likely need two MB there.  You don't have to purchase the MB ahead of time.  They are available all over Disney World, pretty much in every gift shop, and at ticket windows.  Buying them is pretty quick, and the CM will even link them up for you, so you are ready to go.


----------



## SMRT-1

Tomh said:


> The other rides do not have any screens after them on which to find your photos.


The last time we were there (in 2016), Space Mountain, Splash Mountain, 7DMT, Expedition Everest, Rock 'n' Roller Coaster, and Tower of Terror all had screens at the exit where you could tap your Magic Band, admission ticket card, or PhotoPass card to add the photos to your account. Has this changed? It had been my understanding that the only thing that required Magic Bands was the on-ride videos (7DMT, ToT). 

The Disney World website still has the following verbiage:

"Your MagicBand automatically links attraction photos and videos where available. If you don’t have a MagicBand, you can still link photos manually at photo attractions with a preview wall. Immediately after your ride, just scan your admission card, Memory Maker card or annual pass at the touch point."


----------



## ♥ Mandi ♥

Apologies if already answered.

We have vouchers for annual passes that include photo downloads in our MDE accounts, but we are not activating until November.
We are going on a trip in February - will the photo downloads work for this trip due to the AP certificate being present in our account, or will it only work once we activate the voucher?
I just don't want to purchase Memory Maker for the February trip if the downloads are included with the AP voucher.

Thanks!


----------



## Fangorn

Don't purchase MM for the February trip.  What should happen, is any Photopass pictures taken during that trip will have the watermark on them at that time and will not be available for download. BUT - once you activate the AP in November, all pictures taken in the previous year from that date, will magically appear again and you'll be able to download them.  So those February pictures will be accessible to you in November. 

Steve


----------



## igrsod

I have a question... do the photopass photographers still hand out the cards now that they have magic bands?


----------



## Ed134

We’re going in late March and have 7 day tickets and was thinking of buying Memory Maker now.  If we decide to upgrade to a Gold AP(via DVC) when we’re there will the $169 be refunded or do we lose it since Memory Maker comes with the AP?  Thanks.


----------



## chelynnah

SMRT-1 said:


> The last time we were there (in 2016), Space Mountain, Splash Mountain, 7DMT, Expedition Everest, Rock 'n' Roller Coaster, and Tower of Terror all had screens at the exit where you could tap your Magic Band, admission ticket card, or PhotoPass card to add the photos to your account. Has this changed? It had been my understanding that the only thing that required Magic Bands was the on-ride videos (7DMT, ToT).
> 
> The Disney World website still has the following verbiage:
> 
> "Your MagicBand automatically links attraction photos and videos where available. If you don’t have a MagicBand, you can still link photos manually at photo attractions with a preview wall. Immediately after your ride, just scan your admission card, Memory Maker card or annual pass at the touch point."


They’ve added new on ride photos to several other rides.  Notice the wording ‘at attractions with a preview wall’.  It doesn’t say all attractions with photos have a preview wall.

Pirates and HM both now have photos that weren’t there before, and Slinky.  Those are just the ones off the top of my head in addition to ToT and 7DMT that you’ve already mentioned.  Expect more to come and the touchpoints at the end to be phased out.


----------



## Fangorn

igrsod said:


> I have a question... do the photopass photographers still hand out the cards now that they have magic bands?



Yes. photographers still have the cards. Magic Bands are not a requirement.

Steve


----------



## erionm

chelynnah said:


> Pirates and HM both now have photos that weren’t there before, and Slinky.  Those are just the ones off the top of my head in addition to ToT and 7DMT that you’ve already mentioned.  Expect more to come and the touchpoints at the end to be phased out.


They added a ride photo to Frozen Ever After which does not have a "preview wall".


----------



## SMRT-1

chelynnah said:


> They’ve added new on ride photos to several other rides.  Notice the wording ‘at attractions with a preview wall’.  It doesn’t say all attractions with photos have a preview wall.
> 
> Pirates and HM both now have photos that weren’t there before, and Slinky.  Those are just the ones off the top of my head in addition to ToT and 7DMT that you’ve already mentioned.  Expect more to come and the touchpoints at the end to be phased out.


Ok, good to know that there are now some MB-only ride photos. However, the post I quoted seemed to be stating that ALL rides other than Test Track and Buzz Lightyear required Magic Bands, which is mostly what I was questioning, because, if things haven't changed, that's not correct; and if they have changed, and they've removed the existing preview walls and made all ride photos MB-only, I would like know that.


----------



## Tomh

SMRT-1 said:


> The last time we were there (in 2016), Space Mountain, Splash Mountain, 7DMT, Expedition Everest, Rock 'n' Roller Coaster, and Tower of Terror all had screens at the exit where you could tap your Magic Band, admission ticket card, or PhotoPass card to add the photos to your account. Has this changed? It had been my understanding that the only thing that required Magic Bands was the on-ride videos (7DMT, ToT).
> 
> The Disney World website still has the following verbiage:
> 
> "Your MagicBand automatically links attraction photos and videos where available. If you don’t have a MagicBand, you can still link photos manually at photo attractions with a preview wall. Immediately after your ride, just scan your admission card, Memory Maker card or annual pass at the touch point."



Thanks for catching my error.  I had fully forgotten about the photo preview walls on Splash, and EE (in my defense, I've only ridden EE once, and I try not to ride Splash any more than necessary lol)  Space, RnRC, and ToT . . . nope, never ridden them.  I don't recall a preview wall at 7DMT.  As I remember it, it is a pretty short straight walk from the train unload right out of the cave to the outside queue.  Where are the preview screens there?  At any rate, without a MB you won't get the video from 7DMT.  You also won't be able to claim ride photos from Pirates, Haunted Mansion, and Frozen Ever After, and I think there are a couple others you won't get.



Fangorn said:


> Don't purchase MM for the February trip.  What should happen, is any Photopass pictures taken during that trip will have the watermark on them at that time and will not be available for download. BUT - once you activate the AP in November, all pictures taken in the previous year from that date, will magically appear again and you'll be able to download them.  So those February pictures will be accessible to you in November.
> 
> Steve



I just want to confirm what Steve has said here.  When you purchase and activate your AP, any PhotoPass photos that have been in your account within the last year will magically reappear, and be available for download 



igrsod said:


> I have a question... do the photopass photographers still hand out the cards now that they have magic bands?



Yes, you can still get an old school PhotoPass card if you like.



Ed134 said:


> We’re going in late March and have 7 day tickets and was thinking of buying Memory Maker now.  If we decide to upgrade to a Gold AP(via DVC) when we’re there will the $169 be refunded or do we lose it since Memory Maker comes with the AP?  Thanks.



I was able to find a thread on the DIS from 2016 where this exact question was asked.  Several posters reported having the purchase price of the Memory Maker credited towards the cost of their AP.  https://www.disboards.com/threads/ap-upgrade-already-purchased-memory-maker.3556600/


----------



## SMRT-1

Thinking back on it, I'm probably mis-remembering about 7DMT, but I'm sure about the others. Dinosaur also has a ride photo, and I think it had a preview wall, but I can't remember for sure on that one.

In any case it was good to find out that there are now a few MB-only ride photos. glad that we decided to buy Magic bands for our upcoming trip in May (staying at the Swan, so no free MBs). We would have hated missing out on the HM photos for sure.

I wonder if the new ride photos being MB-only was because they were adding photos to existing rides and it was just not practical to add preview walls to the exits, or if they're moving toward requiring MBs for ride photos. My gut feeling is the former, but if 7DMT doesn't have one, then that might indicate the latter. I suppose we'll have a more definitive idea if Tron opens without a photo preview wall.


----------



## Tomh

SMRT-1 said:


> Thinking back on it, I'm probably mis-remembering about 7DMT, but I'm sure about the others. Dinosaur also has a ride photo, and I think it had a preview wall, but I can't remember for sure on that one.
> 
> In any case it was good to find out that there are now a few MB-only ride photos. glad that we decided to buy Magic bands for our upcoming trip in May (staying at the Swan, so no free MBs). We would have hated missing out on the HM photos for sure.
> 
> I wonder if the new ride photos being MB-only was because they were adding photos to existing rides and it was just not practical to add preview walls to the exits, or if they're moving toward requiring MBs for ride photos. My gut feeling is the former, but if 7DMT doesn't have one, then that might indicate the latter. I suppose we'll have a more definitive idea if Tron opens without a photo preview wall.



My expectation is that we won't see any new rides with the preview screens.  They get a minimum of $15 or so for every MB they sell, plus it costs money to put all those screens in, and they take up space, and potentially cause a traffic bottle neck.  Disney kind of wins in every way if they get rid of them.


----------



## KLJones1975

Are PhotoPass photos that disappeared from the MDE app gone forever? I’m so sad this evening.  We are here on our honeymoon and at least half of our photos are no longer showing up in the app.


----------



## Fangorn

How long ago were the photos taken? 

Pictures remain on Disney's servers for at least a year, even if they don't show on up on the app. Pictures should be visible for at least 45 days. 

I've had pictures not show up on the app, but be visible when I log on to the PhotoPass website. Those same pictures  show up on the app again in a day or so.

Steve


----------



## Tomh

KLJones1975 said:


> Are PhotoPass photos that disappeared from the MDE app gone forever? I’m so sad this evening.  We are here on our honeymoon and at least half of our photos are no longer showing up in the app.



Photos are available to purchase and download for 45 days from the date they were taken.  If you are unable to see them, and are within 45 days of the date they were taken, try logging in through the website instead of the app.


----------



## KLJones1975

Fangorn said:


> How long ago were the photos taken?
> 
> Pictures remain on Disney's servers for at least a year, even if they don't show on up on the app. Pictures should be visible for at least 45 days.
> 
> I've had pictures not show up on the app, but be visible when I log on to the PhotoPass website. Those same pictures  show up on the app again in a day or so.
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, they were taken over the last 3 days. I’ll log in to the website tomorrow and check. Thank you for the tip!


----------



## jjtrinva

In April, my Son and Daughter are going down to WDW with their school to march in the afternoon parade at WDW and attend a music workshop. Their tickets are all through the package the school purchased. My wife and I are going down at same time but doing our own thing until the parade itself. Our tickets are purchased through another package. Is there anyway to get one Memory Maker to cover all of us?


----------



## erionm

jjtrinva said:


> In April, my Son and Daughter are going down to WDW with their school to march in the afternoon parade at WDW and attend a music workshop. Their tickets are all through the package the school purchased. My wife and I are going down at same time but doing our own thing until the parade itself. Our tickets are purchased through another package. Is there anyway to get one Memory Maker to cover all of us?


As long as everyone is linked together in your Family & Friends list in MDE, you will be able to view/download their pictures.  How tickets are purchased doesn't have any effect on Memory Maker.


----------



## lillykat

Ok so help me see if I have any options for the end of March.  Usually we go for a week and stay on property and go to all the parks so we just do advance purchase memory maker.  This year my daughter qualified for a national swim meet in Orlando not far from WDW property.  I surprised her by booking 2 day tickets and one night at POFQ for after the meet Saturday into Sunday before our night flight home.  We plan to check in and hit HS in the afternoon after her last morning session and rope drop Sunday at the MK before heading to the airport for our night flight.  So basically 2 park days.  I assume I can’t purchase 2 - 1 day memory makers right?    Since there are ride photos at both parks etc how does that work if I only get a one day pass.  Does it mean I can only download one of the two days seeing as I can’t avoid pictures since they are taken on many of the rides we have FPs for or plan to ride?  That might be ok if I like MK photos better than HS or vice versa once we see them.  I could then purchase 1 or 2 from the other day.
Now, how does it work if you want the regular advanced purchase memory maker?  We will be coming down the weekend before we check in to POFQ.  We are staying required to stay with the team those days at a hotel near WDW property.  We do not want to hit the parks until after the meet.  But we are close enough we thought we might like to go to Disney Springs for some meals, walk around, maybe check out some of the hotels, ride the monorail.  Could I get the advanced purchase memory maker (say a week before we fly down ...So more than 3 days) then take photos the weekend before we check in at Disney springs or the hotels if we see a photo pass photographer?  Or will it not count until we actually check in?  Seems silly to get the advanced full pass for 2 half days, but if we might take pictures the weekend before, or during the week at Disney springs  it might be worth it.  I just want to make sure it will include photos before our check in date.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Micharlotte

lillykat said:


> Ok so help me see if I have any options for the end of March.  Usually we go for a week and stay on property and go to all the parks so we just do advance purchase memory maker.  This year my daughter qualified for a national swim meet in Orlando not far from WDW property.  I surprised her by booking 2 day tickets and one night at POFQ for after the meet Saturday into Sunday before our night flight home.  We plan to check in and hit HS in the afternoon after her last morning session and rope drop Sunday at the MK before heading to the airport for our night flight.  So basically 2 park days.  I assume I can’t purchase 2 - 1 day memory makers right?    Since there are ride photos at both parks etc how does that work if I only get a one day pass.  Does it mean I can only download one of the two days seeing as I can’t avoid pictures since they are taken on many of the rides we have FPs for or plan to ride?  That might be ok if I like MK photos better than HS or vice versa once we see them.  I could then purchase 1 or 2 from the other day.
> Now, how does it work if you want the regular advanced purchase memory maker?  We will be coming down the weekend before we check in to POFQ.  We are staying required to stay with the team those days at a hotel near WDW property.  We do not want to hit the parks until after the meet.  But we are close enough we thought we might like to go to Disney Springs for some meals, walk around, maybe check out some of the hotels, ride the monorail.  Could I get the advanced purchase memory maker (say a week before we fly down ...So more than 3 days) then take photos the weekend before we check in at Disney springs or the hotels if we see a photo pass photographer?  Or will it not count until we actually check in?  Seems silly to get the advanced full pass for 2 half days, but if we might take pictures the weekend before, or during the week at Disney springs  it might be worth it.  I just want to make sure it will include photos before our check in date.  Any suggestions?


We’ve used memory maker prior to our official stay before. I don’t think you need to be staying at a wdw hotel to buy it. There are great opportunities to use mm at Disney springs or at the boardwalk. I would buy the advanced one and use it as much as you can!


----------



## shutterbugg48

How late are the photographers out in the park? Like if the park closes at 8, fireworks at 8, will they still be around after fireworks, or do they stop at park close even there’s still a ton of people there?


----------



## Ohiostatefan606

shutterbugg48 said:


> How late are the photographers out in the park? Like if the park closes at 8, fireworks at 8, will they still be around after fireworks, or do they stop at park close even there’s still a ton of people there?


We closed down MK on Saturday of MLK weekend, the park closed at 11.  We were on a ride at 11.  When we walked out of the park, there were still photographers out on Main Street.  We got some cut pictures, without a huge crowd behind us!


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

A new photo experience is now available at MK!
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...parks-photo-experience-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## kariyava

Can anyone tell me where exactly there are photo pass photographers at Galaxy's Edge?  From pictures online from Disney's promotional ads for photo pass/magic shots it would appear that they are in a number of places (based on backgrounds).  However, on the HS park map there is only one photo pass icon in GE (near the MF), and on the MDE app itself it shows no photo pass photographer locations in GE at all. 
We are buying memory maker and I want at least one good group photo in GE.  Please help!


----------



## Ohiostatefan606

We had pictures taken on the "patio" outside of Docking Bay 7, it is where the Millennium Falcon is in the background.  They also had a magic shot with a Porg. The photographer had an umbrella set-up and there was a short line.   We also did the GE 360 degree photo.  It was down by the Milk Stand / First Order Cargo.  Most people didn't realize what it was, so the line was short.


----------



## kariyava

Ohiostatefan606 said:


> We had pictures taken on the "patio" outside of Docking Bay 7, it is where the Millennium Falcon is in the background.  They also had a magic shot with a Porg. The photographer had an umbrella set-up and there was a short line.   We also did the GE 360 degree photo.  It was down by the Milk Stand / First Order Cargo.  Most people didn't realize what it was, so the line was short.
> View attachment 471287 View attachment 471286



Thank you so much!  The picture from the patio outside of Docking Bay 7 is the one I really want.  Do you know whether the 360 photo photographer also able/willing to take "regular" pictures (for example one with the TIE fighter in the background)?


----------



## Tomh

jjtrinva said:


> In April, my Son and Daughter are going down to WDW with their school to march in the afternoon parade at WDW and attend a music workshop. Their tickets are all through the package the school purchased. My wife and I are going down at same time but doing our own thing until the parade itself. Our tickets are purchased through another package. Is there anyway to get one Memory Maker to cover all of us?



Yes.  Make sure your son, daughter and wife are each connected to you through My Disney Experience Friends and Family.  Buy one Memory Maker.  All of their photos will appear in your My Disney Experience account, and be available for you to download along with yours, and your wife's.



lillykat said:


> Ok so help me see if I have any options for the end of March.  Usually we go for a week and stay on property and go to all the parks so we just do advance purchase memory maker.  This year my daughter qualified for a national swim meet in Orlando not far from WDW property.  I surprised her by booking 2 day tickets and one night at POFQ for after the meet Saturday into Sunday before our night flight home.  We plan to check in and hit HS in the afternoon after her last morning session and rope drop Sunday at the MK before heading to the airport for our night flight.  So basically 2 park days.  I assume I can’t purchase 2 - 1 day memory makers right?    Since there are ride photos at both parks etc how does that work if I only get a one day pass.  Does it mean I can only download one of the two days seeing as I can’t avoid pictures since they are taken on many of the rides we have FPs for or plan to ride?  That might be ok if I like MK photos better than HS or vice versa once we see them.  I could then purchase 1 or 2 from the other day.
> Now, how does it work if you want the regular advanced purchase memory maker?  We will be coming down the weekend before we check in to POFQ.  We are staying required to stay with the team those days at a hotel near WDW property.  We do not want to hit the parks until after the meet.  But we are close enough we thought we might like to go to Disney Springs for some meals, walk around, maybe check out some of the hotels, ride the monorail.  Could I get the advanced purchase memory maker (say a week before we fly down ...So more than 3 days) then take photos the weekend before we check in at Disney springs or the hotels if we see a photo pass photographer?  Or will it not count until we actually check in?  Seems silly to get the advanced full pass for 2 half days, but if we might take pictures the weekend before, or during the week at Disney springs  it might be worth it.  I just want to make sure it will include photos before our check in date.  Any suggestions?



Actually, you certainly CAN purchase two separate one day Memory Maker packages.  Have the photos taken first, then purchase the one day Memory Maker for that day in the MDE app.  Easy Peasy.

If, however, you decide to go with the regular advance purchase Memory Maker package, you can indeed have photos taken the week before you check in to your Disney Springs hotel, and those photos will be included in your Memory Maker.


----------



## Ohiostatefan606

kariyava said:


> Thank you so much!  The picture from the patio outside of Docking Bay 7 is the one I really want.  Do you know whether the 360 photo photographer also able/willing to take "regular" pictures (for example one with the TIE fighter in the background)?



They only had the 360 camera.  But I also didn't ask.


----------



## courtky

shutterbugg48 said:


> How late are the photographers out in the park? Like if the park closes at 8, fireworks at 8, will they still be around after fireworks, or do they stop at park close even there’s still a ton of people there?


I think it depends. I went to MK two days in a row and one time they were out late and the next night I couldn't find any. Sometimes I couldn't find any during the day time hours even in spots where I knew they were supposed to be. I assumed they were on break or something but it was a bummer when it happened because if we didn't find them the first time we normally didn't go back looking unless we walked by that spot again.

I recommend doing after hours if you can, though! I found most of them during after hours and got some great shots with no crowds


----------



## blondietink

Question on the PhotoPass/Memory Maker.  Last year when we went, there was an option to put cute borders on your photopass photos or insert characters, etc.  I don't see that option now either on the app on my phone or when I log into the Photopass website.  Did they do away with putting these additional items in?


----------



## Tomh

blondietink said:


> Question on the PhotoPass/Memory Maker.  Last year when we went, there was an option to put cute borders on your photopass photos or insert characters, etc.  I don't see that option now either on the app on my phone or when I log into the Photopass website.  Did they do away with putting these additional items in?



Yes, sadly those options are a thing of the past.


----------



## abbyandangel

I read the first post but I’m still not clear on something.   My annual pass expires with my next trip. How long after my AP expires do I have to get the final pictures off?  My AP expires May 14.  Do I need to download my pictures that night?


----------



## Tomh

abbyandangel said:


> I read the first post but I’m still not clear on something.   My annual pass expires with my next trip. How long after my AP expires do I have to get the final pictures off?  My AP expires May 14.  Do I need to download my pictures that night?



No, you do not need to download them right away.  My AP expired last August, and I still have photos from my August trip last year visible in My Disney Experience, so you should have plenty of time to download those photos.


----------



## CarolynFH

abbyandangel said:


> I read the first post but I’m still not clear on something.   My annual pass expires with my next trip. How long after my AP expires do I have to get the final pictures off?  My AP expires May 14.  Do I need to download my pictures that night?


We let our APs expire last year so we could buy new 4 or 5 months later.  Our photos stayed in our file - had expiration dates that were 1 year + 30 days after they were taken.


----------



## abbyandangel

Thank you!


----------



## erionm

blondietink said:


> Question on the PhotoPass/Memory Maker.  Last year when we went, there was an option to put cute borders on your photopass photos or insert characters, etc.  I don't see that option now either on the app on my phone or when I log into the Photopass website.  Did they do away with putting these additional items in?


You can still edit photos to add borders and stickers *BUT ONLY* if you have an iPhone and use the MDE mobile app for iOS.


----------



## Tomh

erionm said:


> You can still edit photos to add borders and stickers *BUT ONLY* if you have an iPhone and use the MDE mobile app for iOS.



Good to know.  I had assumed that when it went away on Android, iOS would be soon to follow.


----------



## MaryAnne220

Tomh or someone who may know more...I have an AP, that I have had for a few years, and previously have had friends who are linked on my MDE, whose photos I could always see. This Sunday, while at WDW, this all changed in my MDE account. A friend was travelling with me, we both have APs and suddenly, all her photos each time she tapped her band for both this trip and all the previous trips, were gone. Today, all of my friends photos are gone. Is this a random thing, or has anyone else noticed this? Is Photopass getting wise to the MMshare? All of my photos including ones when my family members who I "mange plans for" photos are still there it is just my friend Jen, whose trip was before mine by a week, my friend Beth who was with me, and my friend Michelle who was also with me whose photos are "poof" gone away!? I am afraid of what this will mean for those who are in MMShares.


----------



## MaryAnne220

MaryAnne220 said:


> Tomh or someone who may know more...I have an AP, that I have had for a few years, and previously have had friends who are linked on my MDE, whose photos I could always see. This Sunday, while at WDW, this all changed in my MDE account. A friend was travelling with me, we both have APs and suddenly, all her photos each time she tapped her band for both this trip and all the previous trips, were gone. Today, all of my friends photos are gone. Is this a random thing, or has anyone else noticed this? Is Photopass getting wise to the MMshare? All of my photos including ones when my family members who I "mange plans for" photos are still there it is just my friend Jen, whose trip was before mine by a week, my friend Beth who was with me, and my friend Michelle who was also with me whose photos are "poof" gone away!? I am afraid of what this will mean for those who are in MMShares.


Oh jeez louise! Somehow I pushed a filter button to only mine....sorry for the crazy!


----------



## MrToadsGirl79

I noticed I have a Memory Maker confirmation number on my Tickets and Memory Maker tab in My Disney Experience. I didn't purchase it yet for the trip I'm currently planning. Is it an old number from a trip I took a few years ago? Do they not disappear from MDE after they've been used?


----------



## Tomh

MaryAnne220 said:


> Oh jeez louise! Somehow I pushed a filter button to only mine....sorry for the crazy!



Well, I am glad you got it figured out before I even had a chance to respond, and that was going to be my first suggestion, that perhaps you had the filter turned on, simply because if that was happening to everyone, the boards and internet would be blowing up by now.


----------



## Tomh

MrToadsGirl79 said:


> I noticed I have a Memory Maker confirmation number on my Tickets and Memory Maker tab in My Disney Experience. I didn't purchase it yet for the trip I'm currently planning. Is it an old number from a trip I took a few years ago? Do they not disappear from MDE after they've been used?


They don't normally show years later.  I'm not really entirely sure what you have going on there.


----------



## ryman471

debating whether to purchase memory maker or not. Is there a list of which rides have photos taken of you when you are on them?


----------



## Tomh

ryman471 said:


> debating whether to purchase memory maker or not. Is there a list of which rides have photos taken of you when you are on them?




I am not absolutely certain that this list will be 100% accurate, but here we go

Magic Kingdom

Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin (They also make a video from your photos)
Space Mountain
Seven Dwarfs Mine Train (Video here as well)
Haunted Mansion
Splash Mountain
Pirates of the Caribbean

Animal Kingdom

DINOSAUR
Expedition Everest

Epcot

Frozen Ever After
Test Track

Disney's Hollywood Studios

Rock 'n' Roller Coaster
Tower of Terror
Slinky Dog Dash

No on ride photos in Galaxy's Edge, but there are some very cool Magic Shots you can get from PhotoPass Photographers in the land.

In general, the ride photos are cool, but most of the photos we have really loved over our years of visiting Disney World have come from direct interaction with PhotoPass Photographers.  While not all of the photographers are amazing, there are some who have a great deal of skill, and are very creative.


----------



## mikegood2

Tomh said:


> In general, the ride photos are cool, but most of the photos we have really loved over our years of visiting Disney World have come from direct interaction with PhotoPass Photographers.  While not all of the photographers are amazing, there are some who have a great deal of skill, and are very creative.



This is exactly what we found on our previous trips. I’ve found that striking up a quick conversation or joking around with them, or your group, can really help. If the photographer is more interactive with your group, they’re more inclined to take some extra shots, magic shots, or offer up other suggestions for different shots.

Also agree that the skill level /experience of the PP photographers can really very. If you want that “special shot” of your family in front of the Castle, don’t just take one and figure you got it. If they’ve got multiple PP photographers down Main Street, and believe me they do, try multiple ones. Same goes for different times of the day. We like to get them on our way in and out of the park. So many element are out of your control, or the photographers control, that you’ll appreciate having ”too many shots” to choose from. Nothing worse than getting that ”perfect photo”, if it weren’t for that person shoving there face with food right behind you.   

Personally we feel like we’ve had our best luck ”older” PP Photographer. It’s not uncommon to find some that are retired professionals photographers who love interacting with families at the parks. They’ve just got so much more experience and so many things are just second nature. Little things like positioning family to the sun properly, placing a sunset behind you to get that special glow, etc. Also, don’t find it uncommon that they took additional photos that you weren’t even aware of. Nothing against “younger“ PP Photographers, many are great, but you never know.


----------



## Tomh

mikegood2 said:


> This is exactly what we found on our previous trips. I’ve found that striking up a quick conversation or joking around with them, or your group, can really help. If the photographer is more interactive with your group, they’re more inclined to take some extra shots, magic shots, or offer up other suggestions for different shots.
> 
> Also agree that the skill level /experience of the PP photographers can really very. If you want that “special shot” of your family in front of the Castle, don’t just take one and figure you got it. If they’ve got multiple PP photographers down Main Street, and believe me they do, try multiple ones. Same goes for different times of the day. We like to get them on our way in and out of the park. So many element are out of your control, or the photographers control, that you’ll appreciate having ”too many shots” to choose from. Nothing worse than getting that ”perfect photo”, if it weren’t for that person shoving there face with food right behind you.
> 
> Personally we feel like we’ve had our best luck ”older” PP Photographer. It’s not uncommon to find some that are retired professionals photographers who love interacting with families at the parks. They’ve just got so much more experience and so many things are just second nature. Little things like positioning family to the sun properly, placing a sunset behind you to get that special glow, etc. Also, don’t find it uncommon that they took additional photos that you weren’t even aware of. Nothing against “younger“ PP Photographers, many are great, but you never know.



Yes, yes yes.  And, I'll add a bit on this thought.  I am by no means a professional photographer, but I am an avid amateur, and I have the pleasure of knowing a couple of professionals.  One thing I have learned through my own photography, and through conversations with professionals is to always take many many photos.  Even professionals will have more throw away shots than keepers.  You can apply that same philosophy to having photopass photos taken.  There will be more throwaway shots than there will be keepers.  Don't go into it hoping you will get 25 photos taken and they will all be amazing.  Go into it expecting that you will get 200 photos taken, and 10 or 15 of them will be amazing.  That is generally the reality of photography.  It is why when you have family photos taken, they take so many different shots.  The same with school photos.  They don't just taken one, they take many, that way they greatly increase their odds that there will be one in the set that the family will really want.

Go to the parks expecting to have lots of photos taken, that way you get that hand full of shots that are really magical, and you will not be disappointed with the results of your Memory Maker purchase.


----------



## courtky

Ok, so I'm downloading all my photos from my trip and I selected them all and hit download. It put them in a few zip files and I extracted them. After extracting, I started looking at them and found some photos that weren't even showing up in my Disney account such as our Dinosaur on ride photo. I also had photos of people that didn't have me in them, like some random family on Slinky Dog dash. Also, not all photos were downloaded like they were supposed to be so now I have to go in and download one by one. Very frustrating. How do I know I'm not missing more photos?


----------



## Tomh

courtky said:


> Ok, so I'm downloading all my photos from my trip and I selected them all and hit download. It put them in a few zip files and I extracted them. After extracting, I started looking at them and found some photos that weren't even showing up in my Disney account such as our Dinosaur on ride photo. I also had photos of people that didn't have me in them, like some random family on Slinky Dog dash. Also, not all photos were downloaded like they were supposed to be so now I have to go in and download one by one. Very frustrating. How do I know I'm not missing more photos?



The only real answer I can give you is to contact PhotoPass customer support, and let them know what is happening.  Perhaps if enough people complain about these issues, Disney will eventually look at what is going on with that website, and do something about it.


----------



## Isabelle12345

With all the construction going on in Epcot, is there still a Photopass location to get a picture in from of Spaceship Earth?


----------



## Poipu04

Isabelle12345 said:


> With all the construction going on in Epcot, is there still a Photopass location to get a picture in from of Spaceship Earth?


Yes, we were there last week and got several.


----------



## Poipu04

I noticed that none of my ride pictures have appeared in my account from last week. I emailed photopass to do a manual search for my 7 Dwarfs pic. Has anyone else experienced this with missing ride photos?


----------



## Tomh

Poipu04 said:


> I noticed that none of my ride pictures have appeared in my account from last week. I emailed photopass to do a manual search for my 7 Dwarfs pic. Has anyone else experienced this with missing ride photos?



I have had it happen from time to time.  It is especially possible if you have an older MB, or if you carried it in a bag or something, instead of wearing it on your wrist.  The good news is, if you provided the PhotoPass people with good information as far as what rides, at about what times, and especially if you were able to give them other photos of your party from that day, they are pretty good at reconnecting you with your missing photos.


----------



## Matthew Shannon

Evening,     grabbed a memory maker in my bundle for Flower and Garden second week of May.   Had the MM 2 years ago and was fortunate to get a character palooza or 2,   but was not excited at the appearance of fewer photo pass members. 
O
Would you say it is still a decent purchase??   It could be an additional day at the POP,    or possibly decent photos.   I know its hit or miss.    Opinions??


----------



## Tomh

Matthew Shannon said:


> Evening,     grabbed a memory maker in my bundle for Flower and Garden second week of May.   Had the MM 2 years ago and was fortunate to get a character palooza or 2,   but was not excited at the appearance of fewer photo pass members.
> O
> Would you say it is still a decent purchase??   It could be an additional day at the POP,    or possibly decent photos.   I know its hit or miss.    Opinions??



The answer to this question is so subjective that I can't see how I, or anyone else can really give you an answer that will mean anything to you.  For me, the question of whether to get Memory Maker or not would depend perhaps on the time of year I was travelling, who would be travelling with me, and how many days I would be spending in the parks.  Perhaps if it were just 3 days in the parks, just my wife and I, I would not be so inclined to spend the money for it.  On the other hand, if we had my mother, or some other family member that doesn't go with us often, and would be spending more time in the parks, say 6 or 7 days, then it would be well worth the price to me.


----------



## Mollie Roque

Hello, I bought memory maker for my trip this week for my group of friends. 2 friends got there today.  Even though we are linked, I'm not seeing their photos. Will I be able to access them once I've been to the park?


----------



## SMRT-1

Mollie Roque said:


> Hello, I bought memory maker for my trip this week for my group of friends. 2 friends got there today.  Even though we are linked, I'm not seeing their photos. Will I be able to access them once I've been to the park?


You can't see another person's photos (even if they're in your friends list) unless they explicitly give you permission.

They have to log in to MDE on the Disney World website (not the app), and go to their Family & Friends List, click "Update" next to your name, and then check the box next to "My Disney PhotoPass Photos" under "Choose Which Plans and Photos [Your Name] Can See" and click "Save."


----------



## CMIXER

Quick Side Note: I went on a Disney Cruise (Disney Wonder), and the Photography options were very different than the Parks. Example: You could buy packages of 8 hard-printed 8x10 photos, and no access to online photos after the Cruise.


----------



## wacowgirl

DS26 is surprising my folks for our trip in a couple of weeks, I only found out about it a few days ago as he couldn't surprise us all because he was supposed to be watching my dog.. lol.... He will still need to get to the hotel (I'll have him on the ressie the day he arrives, he gets in around 7am), shower and then come over to Epcot. Our plan as it stands currently is for him to come over to Epcot after he arrives and the first FP is at 9:30 over at Soarin for my folks and me. 

He and I would LOVE to have a Photopass photographer capture the moment. He would like to walk up behind us while having our picture taken and then when my folks realize he's there, capture that moment too. Where would be some good locations be for him to just make his way into the photo?


----------



## Pwmcivil

I have heard that there is a studio in Disney Springs, do you need an appointment?  We are planning to stop in on our first night at Disney to get the MM and would like to get a family photo at the same time.  How busy does the studio get?


----------



## erionm

Pwmcivil said:


> I have heard that there is a studio in Disney Springs, do you need an appointment?  We are planning to stop in on our first night at Disney to get the MM and would like to get a family photo at the same time.  How busy does the studio get?


It's walk in only.  No idea how busy it may get.


----------



## Tomh

wacowgirl said:


> DS26 is surprising my folks for our trip in a couple of weeks, I only found out about it a few days ago as he couldn't surprise us all because he was supposed to be watching my dog.. lol.... He will still need to get to the hotel (I'll have him on the ressie the day he arrives, he gets in around 7am), shower and then come over to Epcot. Our plan as it stands currently is for him to come over to Epcot after he arrives and the first FP is at 9:30 over at Soarin for my folks and me.
> 
> He and I would LOVE to have a Photopass photographer capture the moment. He would like to walk up behind us while having our picture taken and then when my folks realize he's there, capture that moment too. Where would be some good locations be for him to just make his way into the photo?



Gosh, my go to answer *would* have been in front of Spaceship Earth, BUT . . .  nope.  With all of the construction happening about the park, I'm honestly not certain where you might get a nice view / background, or even where PhotoPass photographers are likely to be found.  Hopefully someone who has been in the park recently will chime in with some timely information.



Pwmcivil said:


> I have heard that there is a studio in Disney Springs, do you need an appointment?  We are planning to stop in on our first night at Disney to get the MM and would like to get a family photo at the same time.  How busy does the studio get?



The photo studio at Disney Springs is walk in only I believe.  I can't comment on how busy it might be.  We used it once during an August trip a few years ago, it was pretty much walk in when we went, but I am sure that is just a matter of timing, and may not be what you experience when you visit.


----------



## Pwmcivil

Thanks


----------



## CarolynFH

Pwmcivil said:


> I have heard that there is a studio in Disney Springs, do you need an appointment?  We are planning to stop in on our first night at Disney to get the MM and would like to get a family photo at the same time.  How busy does the studio get?


Every time we've been there, there's been a line, and we haven't waited to see how quickly it moves.  It also seems that there are frequently a number of little girls who just came from Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique who are getting multiple photos taken.


----------



## Pwmcivil

thanks….


----------



## Zaz936

Oups, double post.


----------



## Zaz936

Hi,

Does anyone know a toll-free number for issues with photopass?

I see my memory maker in my account.  I see most of my photos.  (I am missing some).  But the photos still have the photopass logo, so I cannot see the photos properly.  I don't see an option to download or activate.  Would they be able to help?  Problem is that when I call, there is always between 15 and 50 minutes wait...which I find very expensive calling long distance from Canada.. 

I tried both in the app and from my ipad using the website.


----------



## Tomh

Zaz936 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know a toll-free number for issues with photopass?
> 
> I see my memory maker in my account.  I see most of my photos.  (I am missing some).  But the photos still have the photopass logo, so I cannot see the photos properly.  I don't see an option to download or activate.  Would they be able to help?  Problem is that when I call, there is always between 15 and 50 minutes wait...which I find very expensive calling long distance from Canada..
> 
> I tried both in the app and from my ipad using the website.



I am not aware of any toll free number for anything at Disney World.  As far as I know, every one of their phone numbers is just a regular 1-407 number.


----------



## piglet too

A few of questions about Memory Maker.

1) I’d be buying this as a gift for my son and daughter-in-law when they go on their honeymoon at the end of April. Am I able to buy this and add it to their trip, or will I have to give them $$ and they add it?

2) once the pictures are downloaded, are you able to get them printed at home?

3) is there a CD or USB that can be purchased too?


----------



## Tomh

piglet too said:


> A few of questions about Memory Maker.
> 
> 1) I’d be buying this as a gift for my son and daughter-in-law when they go on their honeymoon at the end of April. Am I able to buy this and add it to their trip, or will I have to give them $$ and they add it?
> 
> 2) once the pictures are downloaded, are you able to get them printed at home?
> 
> 3) is there a CD or USB that can be purchased too?



1)  If you have a My Disney Experience account, you could purchase it through your account, and then just assign the entitlement to one of them.  You could also just leave it in your name, and make certain that they are both connected to you through MDE and sharing photos with you.  Honestly though, it would probably be easier to just have one of them buy it, and give them the money for it.

2) Yes, once the photos have been downloaded, you get a release with them (not that I have ever needed it) and can have them printed anywhere.

3) You can purchase the photos (at an additional charge beyond the price of the Memory Maker) on media (I believe it is on USB sticks now).  I believe it will cost you considerably less to just purchase a USB memory stick, download the photos yourself, and save them on the memory stick.


----------



## acarsme123

I have a question. We were at Magic Kingdom for a single day a few weeks ago. We were there on the 9th and we stayed for the After Hours event. We have photos that the photographers took and the only option I see is to spend $70 for a single day’s worth of photos. Some of the photos are on the 9th, but others that we want were taken on the 10th due to the After Hours event. Will Disney consider this all the same day so I can obtain the photos that were taken on the 9th as well as during the After Hours event that fell into the 10th?  Also, we seem to have a lot of shots missing from the rides. We scanned our bands at Splash Mountain and Buzz Lightyear. We also rode Seven Dwarfs and didn’t get any photos for that. Now granted, we were using bands that are two years old. I know seven dwarfs uses long range communications to link the photos. But the ones where we physically touched our bands were not there. Any possible reason for this?


----------



## Tomh

acarsme123 said:


> I have a question. We were at Magic Kingdom for a single day a few weeks ago. We were there on the 9th and we stayed for the After Hours event. We have photos that the photographers took and the only option I see is to spend $70 for a single day’s worth of photos. Some of the photos are on the 9th, but others that we want were taken on the 10th due to the After Hours event. Will Disney consider this all the same day so I can obtain the photos that were taken on the 9th as well as during the After Hours event that fell into the 10th?  Also, we seem to have a lot of shots missing from the rides. We scanned our bands at Splash Mountain and Buzz Lightyear. We also rode Seven Dwarfs and didn’t get any photos for that. Now granted, we were using bands that are two years old. I know seven dwarfs uses long range communications to link the photos. But the ones where we physically touched our bands were not there. Any possible reason for this?


Yes, a Disney day starts when the first park opens for the day, and does not end until the last park closes for the day, so your after hours event photos will be part of the single day Memory Maker you purchase.


----------



## pbmartin

My husband and I had a Capture Your Moment reservation for our May trip. We rescheduled our May trip to September and then I cancelled the CYM reservation in the MDE app. I got a confirmation email that it was cancelled but didn't receive a confirmation that I would be refunded (we had to prepay for the experience). Anyone have any experience cancelling this reservation and being refunded? I wanted to wait a while before calling Disney because of the current wait times...


----------



## pbmartin

pbmartin said:


> My husband and I had a Capture Your Moment reservation for our May trip. We rescheduled our May trip to September and then I cancelled the CYM reservation in the MDE app. I got a confirmation email that it was cancelled but didn't receive a confirmation that I would be refunded (we had to prepay for the experience). Anyone have any experience cancelling this reservation and being refunded? I wanted to wait a while before calling Disney because of the current wait times...



Question answered - the refund came through today!


----------



## polynor

Hoping this is the right board to ask this question -- 
We have annual pass vouchers that we'll be (hopefully!!) activating in July.  
Do I need to go through the motions of "purchasing" Memory Maker before hand?  I don't see it on my MDE app.  Or will it automatically work/show up when we activate the AP's?  
(I recall when purchasing MM before, and getting a voucher that was then linked with my MDE)


----------



## CarolynFH

polynor said:


> Hoping this is the right board to ask this question --
> We have annual pass vouchers that we'll be (hopefully!!) activating in July.
> Do I need to go through the motions of "purchasing" Memory Maker before hand?  I don't see it on my MDE app.  Or will it automatically work/show up when we activate the AP's?
> (I recall when purchasing MM before, and getting a voucher that was then linked with my MDE)


It doesn’t really show in MDE as Memory Maker. It’s just that within a short time after you activate your AP, any PhotoPass photo you’ve had taken in the last year will reappear in your PP account without watermarks, free for download as many times as you want, and new ones will be added as you go three term of your AP.


----------



## tnolan

This may sound like a silly question but when we go for our next trip in August, I assume we will all still be wearing face masks. Will the Photo Pass photogs allow us to pull down the masks just for the photos to be taken and then pull them back up again? Otherwise, I'm not overly convinced on spending money for pictures where you can't see us smiling in them.


----------



## gymjen

question - can i have pictures taken by photogs and on rides and then loaded onto my disney experience app through my magic band if i don't purchase memory maker?  will i be able to view them online and make single photo purchases?  or is the only way to get and view pictures with a memory maker purchase


----------



## erionm

gymjen said:


> question - can i have pictures taken by photogs and on rides and then loaded onto my disney experience app through my magic band if i don't purchase memory maker?  will i be able to view them online and make single photo purchases?  or is the only way to get and view pictures with a memory maker purchase


You can view any pictures linked to MDE account even if you haven't purchased Memory Maker.


----------



## mcurran

Does anyone think we will be able to take family pictures without masks when the parks reopen?  Going in August with all of the new restrictions but if we can’t take off masks I’m struggling to see how this even makes sense anymore.


----------



## Tomh

So, first off, sorry for the delayed responses.  Things got crazy busy for me, so I have been among the missing for the last month.  Life has gotten a bit closer to normal for me now, and I am back 




tnolan said:


> This may sound like a silly question but when we go for our next trip in August, I assume we will all still be wearing face masks. Will the Photo Pass photogs allow us to pull down the masks just for the photos to be taken and then pull them back up again? Otherwise, I'm not overly convinced on spending money for pictures where you can't see us smiling in them.



I do not believe that you will be allowed to remove your mask for photos in the parks, though to be honest, I am not sure.  In August, people will need to drink constantly to stay hydrated, perhaps more so than normal with the additional heat of having their faces covered all day, and it is pretty much impossible to drink with any kind of mask on.  The same goes for eating.  To be honest, I'm not sure how that is going to be handled.



gymjen said:


> question - can i have pictures taken by photogs and on rides and then loaded onto my disney experience app through my magic band if i don't purchase memory maker?  will i be able to view them online and make single photo purchases?  or is the only way to get and view pictures with a memory maker purchase



Yes, you can have pictures taken without buying Memory Maker.  Use your Magic Band, and all of the pictures will appear in your My Disney Experience app, where you can view them, and then if you want, you can purchase individual photos, a one day memory maker, or the length of trip memory maker, or choose not to purchase anything.



mcurran said:


> Does anyone think we will be able to take family pictures without masks when the parks reopen?  Going in August with all of the new restrictions but if we can’t take off masks I’m struggling to see how this even makes sense anymore.



I don't believe this will be allowed, but I am not at all certain.  You could try contacting Photopass and see if they might be able to shed some light on this.


----------



## tnolan

Tomh said:


> So, first off, sorry for the delayed responses.  Things got crazy busy for me, so I have been among the missing for the last month.  Life has gotten a bit closer to normal for me now, and I am back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe that you will be allowed to remove your mask for photos in the parks, though to be honest, I am not sure.  In August, people will need to drink constantly to stay hydrated, perhaps more so than normal with the additional heat of having their faces covered all day, and it is pretty much impossible to drink with any kind of mask on.  The same goes for eating.  To be honest, I'm not sure how that is going to be handled.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can have pictures taken without buying Memory Maker.  Use your Magic Band, and all of the pictures will appear in your My Disney Experience app, where you can view them, and then if you want, you can purchase individual photos, a one day memory maker, or the length of trip memory maker, or choose not to purchase anything.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe this will be allowed, but I am not at all certain.  You could try contacting Photopass and see if they might be able to shed some light on this.


I have done that very thing, just now. When I get an answer I will post here.


----------



## tnolan

tnolan said:


> I have done that very thing, just now. When I get an answer I will post here.


Okay, I got the reply from Disney and this is what they said. 

Greetings Toni,

Thank you for contacting us for assistance with our Disney PhotoPass® service. 

All Guests ages 2 and above and Cast Members are required to wear an appropriate face covering over both their nose and mouth. Guests must bring their own face coverings and wear them at all times, except when dining or swimming, and except when Resort Guests are in their rooms. At this time, we’re focused on consistent health and safety measures. Therefore, there are no exceptions to this policy.

We understand that these times are challenging, and we appreciate everyone’s cooperation and patience and as we navigate as responsibly as we can. At this time, we’re focused on consistent health and safety measures. We know this is difficult, and there is nothing normal about this time in our lives.

Please let us know if any further assistance is needed.


Sincerely,

Arlyn
Guest Support Team 
Disney Photo Imaging
Phone: 407-560-4300 

So it looks like I won't have to worry about buying any Photo Pass pix, at least in the foreseeable future. Hope this was helpful to some of my fellow wonderers.


----------



## Tomh

tnolan said:


> Okay, I got the reply from Disney and this is what they said.
> 
> Greetings Toni,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us for assistance with our Disney PhotoPass® service.
> 
> All Guests ages 2 and above and Cast Members are required to wear an appropriate face covering over both their nose and mouth. Guests must bring their own face coverings and wear them at all times, except when dining or swimming, and except when Resort Guests are in their rooms. At this time, we’re focused on consistent health and safety measures. Therefore, there are no exceptions to this policy.
> 
> We understand that these times are challenging, and we appreciate everyone’s cooperation and patience and as we navigate as responsibly as we can. At this time, we’re focused on consistent health and safety measures. We know this is difficult, and there is nothing normal about this time in our lives.
> 
> Please let us know if any further assistance is needed.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Arlyn
> Guest Support Team
> Disney Photo Imaging
> Phone: 407-560-4300
> 
> So it looks like I won't have to worry about buying any Photo Pass pix, at least in the foreseeable future. Hope this was helpful to some of my fellow wonderers.


Thank you so much for reporting back to us with that information!

I agree, I can't imagine very many people wanting to pay for vacation photos with everyone's faces covered by a mask.  I suspect they won't be selling many Memory Maker packages until this is over.


----------



## Nalshersmom

Has anyone done the Capture Your Moment Photopass experience? We are going on a family trip in November, and I am trying to decide if we need it. We are a party of 10 who already have Memory Maker.


----------



## amandolin

Nalshersmom said:


> Has anyone done the Capture Your Moment Photopass experience? We are going on a family trip in November, and I am trying to decide if we need it. We are a party of 10 who already have Memory Maker.


Following since I am wondering the same thing. I have 7 of us going in November and thought it might be a neat keepsake but I too already have Memory Maker.


----------



## ballonewb

Has anyone been in the parks to see if memory maker is worth it. Do they have photographers all over as normal or is it hit or miss?  Any feedback from anyone?


----------



## cyndiella

ballonewb said:


> Has anyone been in the parks to see if memory maker is worth it. Do they have photographers all over as normal or is it hit or miss?  Any feedback from anyone?



I would love to know this too.  Also, is it worth it for pictures with masks?


----------



## Tomh

cyndiella said:


> I would love to know this too.  Also, is it worth it for pictures with masks?



I've not been in the parks, so I have no idea how many Photopass photographers are around, nor do I know what steps they might be taking to make photos a bit more special, but I am with you in wondering if there is really any value in photos with masks on.


----------



## mamagass

We will be going to Disney in November. I always said next time we go I'm going to buy the Memory Marker package and now I don't know what to do. Waiting to see what happens.


----------



## Tomh

mamagass said:


> We will be going to Disney in November. I always said next time we go I'm going to buy the Memory Marker package and now I don't know what to do. Waiting to see what happens.



I wish I had a great answer for you, but the truth of the matter is, I don't know.  I'm not terribly certain how many photopass photographers are actually in the parks now.  I know that park hours are significantly shorter.  With fewer hours in the parks, theoretically, you will have fewer opportunities to have photos taken, and the photos you do have taken are going to feature face masks.

To be completely honest, I think for me, I would not be able to justify the cost right now.


----------



## becks59

Does anyone know if photopass photographers are still able to take pictures with your own phone/camara?  We don’t really want to buy the photo pass pictures, but still want everyone in some of the pictures.


----------



## SMRT-1

becks59 said:


> Does anyone know if photopass photographers are still able to take pictures with your own phone/camara?  We don’t really want to buy the photo pass pictures, but still want everyone in some of the pictures.


No. Disney's safety restrictions currently do not allow Photopass photographers to use guests' cameras to take pictures.


----------



## tinkerbelletreasure

Are single photo downloads not a thing anymore? Or just not available in MDE? We just got back home today and we didn’t get memory maker because of mask restrictions, and frankly, I’m glad we didn’t because we didn’t see nearly the amount of photographers around, but we did get one or two pics I’d like to buy just to remember the trip


----------



## Tomh

tinkerbelletreasure said:


> Are single photo downloads not a thing anymore? Or just not available in MDE? We just got back home today and we didn’t get memory maker because of mask restrictions, and frankly, I’m glad we didn’t because we didn’t see nearly the amount of photographers around, but we did get one or two pics I’d like to buy just to remember the trip


As far as I know, they are still a thing.  I believe that if you click on the photo you want, you should be given options for unlimited downloads of that photo, unlimited downloads of photos from that day, or the Memory Maker.


----------



## tinkerbelletreasure

This is the only options it’s giving me


----------



## Tomh

tinkerbelletreasure said:


> This is the only options it’s giving me


Gosh, I honestly don't know why the single photo purchase isn't available.  To be honest, I have never purchased a single photo, I've always gotten memory maker, so I just relied on what the Photopass page on the Disney website says.  Perhaps try contacting the Photopass folks https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/photopass/contact-us/ and see if they can help you out.


----------



## Ahabart

tinkerbelletreasure said:


> This is the only options it’s giving me



Man, this is a bummer!  With the Photopass photographers not able to take photos with our phones and it probably not being the best form to ask another guest to take them either, this means Photopass is likely our only way to get a family photo on our trip.  I really don't want to pay $70 just for one photo


----------



## poohj80

Tomh said:


> *Downloading*​
> On the Photopass website, you have two options.  You can download a single photo, or you can create a download set with all of your photos.  For those using Memory Maker, my suggestion is make all of your edits, then make a full download set.  Once you have downloaded your photos, you can get them printed as you see fit, or use them to create products for unique family keepsakes.



How do we make a full photo set to download?  I am only finding the single download option and have hundreds of photos.  

Thanks!


----------



## Victoria3

Ahabart said:


> Man, this is a bummer!  With the Photopass photographers not able to take photos with our phones and it probably not being the best form to ask another guest to take them either, this means Photopass is likely our only way to get a family photo on our trip.  I really don't want to pay $70 just for one photo



I use a mini tripod and bluetooth remote in the parks! Super simple and easy to use.


----------



## erionm

poohj80 said:


> How do we make a full photo set to download?  I am only finding the single download option and have hundreds of photos.


When using the MDE *mobile app*, it's one at a time.
When using the MDE *website*, once you select one picture a "Select all visible media" check box will become available.

View attachment 519928


----------



## poohj80

erionm said:


> When using the MDE *mobile app*, it's one at a time.
> When using the MDE *website*, once you select one picture a "Select all visible media" check box will become available.
> 
> View attachment 519928


I'm using the website, but don't see that option to download - where is it?  All I see is the option to download under each photo.


----------



## erionm

poohj80 said:


> I'm using the website, but don't see that option to download - where is it?  All I see is the option to download under each photo.



When you are on the page that displays all photos, hover over one and click the grey check mark to turn it green.


Once you do that, the option to "Select all visible media" will appear towards the top right of the page.


----------



## poohj80

erionm said:


> When you are on the page that displays all photos, hover over one and click the grey check mark to turn it green.
> View attachment 521295
> 
> Once you do that, the option to "Select all visible media" will appear towards the top right of the page.
> View attachment 521296


THANK YOU!  I have been trying to figure that out for over a year!  I never found the gray check on each photo before.


----------



## Tomh

Ahabart said:


> Man, this is a bummer!  With the Photopass photographers not able to take photos with our phones and it probably not being the best form to ask another guest to take them either, this means Photopass is likely our only way to get a family photo on our trip.  I really don't want to pay $70 just for one photo



I know another poster already suggested this, but I would go with a mini tripod, and phone mount, and then either use a remote, or just use the self timer mode on your phone camera.  One bonus of the considerably less busy parks is you can probably get away with this, and not have 30 people walk between you and the phone while you are trying to take the picture.



poohj80 said:


> How do we make a full photo set to download?  I am only finding the single download option and have hundreds of photos.
> 
> Thanks!



I know erionm already gave you the information you need.  I just wanted to thank you for pointing out that bit of my overview is outdated, and no longer works.  Sadly, with as much information as there is in that, it is super easy for me to miss when something changes.  I will update it shortly!



erionm said:


> When you are on the page that displays all photos, hover over one and click the grey check mark to turn it green.
> View attachment 521295
> 
> Once you do that, the option to "Select all visible media" will appear towards the top right of the page.
> View attachment 521296



@erionm thank you again for your quick, and super accurate response!


----------



## bcinohio

DH and I just booked an early Dec trip and are staying off property so no magic bands.  Usually when we go I get the memory maker so I can have all the photos.  I'm thinking it isn't worth the cost this trip with the masks on.  If I still would like to have the photopass people take our picture do they still give you cards they scan that can be downloaded in the app and you purchase pictures if you want them?


----------



## Tomh

bcinohio said:


> DH and I just booked an early Dec trip and are staying off property so no magic bands.  Usually when we go I get the memory maker so I can have all the photos.  I'm thinking it isn't worth the cost this trip with the masks on.  If I still would like to have the photopass people take our picture do they still give you cards they scan that can be downloaded in the app and you purchase pictures if you want them?


If you have a Magic Band from a previous trip, that will work.  Otherwise, as for a card.


----------



## DancinMama

Victoria3 said:


> I use a mini tripod and bluetooth remote in the parks! Super simple and easy to use.


I'm interested in this idea but I'm curious what size your "mini" tripod is? I haven't purchased anything like that and it sounds like a great idea. It's apparently not something that security cares if you have? Thanks for any help or suggestions you can give.


----------



## Victoria3

DancinMama said:


> I'm interested in this idea but I'm curious what size your "mini" tripod is? I haven't purchased anything like that and it sounds like a great idea. It's apparently not something that security cares if you have? Thanks for any help or suggestions you can give.



I bought mine from Target. It's the "Joby Griptight One GorillaPod Stand". It's about 6 inches in length, security has never given me a problem about it.

Tops of trashcans work the best because there's so many of them but any flat ledge will work.


----------



## DancinMama

Victoria3 said:


> I bought mine from Target. It's the "Joby Griptight One GorillaPod Stand". It's about 6 inches in length, security has never given me a problem about it.
> 
> Tops of trashcans work the best because there's so many of them but any flat ledge will work.


Great! I'll look into that one. Thanks for the help!


----------



## bcinohio

Are they allowing selfie sticks?  I know they didn't before.  Just wondering if that has changed.


----------



## Tomh

DancinMama said:


> I'm interested in this idea but I'm curious what size your "mini" tripod is? I haven't purchased anything like that and it sounds like a great idea. It's apparently not something that security cares if you have? Thanks for any help or suggestions you can give.


I purchased a couple of different ones off Amazon, and Ebay.  All are more or less the same, pretty inexpensive, about 6 inches or so when folded.  I use it in combination with a cell phone mount, also from either Ebay or Amazon, and as a previous poster said, garbage cans are your best friend


----------



## erionm

bcinohio said:


> Are they allowing selfie sticks?  I know they didn't before.  Just wondering if that has changed.


Selfie sticks are still prohibited.



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/park-rules/


----------



## bcinohio

Thanks.  Maybe I will look for a small tripod.


----------



## DancinMama

erionm said:


> Selfie sticks are still prohibited.
> 
> View attachment 523486
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/park-rules/



Thanks for posting the exact policy. Helps with my planning a lot!


----------



## IluvMGM

Here now and the photographers are a lot fewer than usual. The ones that are here rarely have any lines, they all look bored. But missing a lot of the ones we normally see around.


----------



## cyndiella

IluvMGM said:


> Here now and the photographers are a lot fewer than usual. The ones that are here rarely have any lines, they all look bored. But missing a lot of the ones we normally see around.


do you ask (each one) for magic shots?  Any new ones??


----------



## IluvMGM

cyndiella said:


> do you ask (each one) for magic shots?  Any new ones??



The only one I know was different was the one with baby yoda. We knew about that ahead of time,  so we asked to do a pose I came up with it for it.


----------



## Tomh

@cyndiella  there is a thread right here on the DIS, maintained by the amazing FoxC63 that keeps track of all the Magic Shots.  It is a wonderful resource, well worth bookmarking!

https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/


----------



## DisneyMom0604

Would you say the Memory Maker is worth it right now if there are less CM taking pictures and everyone is wearing masks? We've purchased MM before and have attend without it. Not sure it is worth it this time...??


----------



## Tomh

DisneyMom0604 said:


> Would you say the Memory Maker is worth it right now if there are less CM taking pictures and everyone is wearing masks? We've purchased MM before and have attend without it. Not sure it is worth it this time...??


Naturally, I can only give you my opinion, which may or may not have any real value.  Additionally, my opinion at this point, is based solely on reports I have read here, as I have not been to the parks since August of 2019.

That all having been said, for me, with the shorter park hours, reports of fewer photographers in the parks, and the mask requirements, I don't believe it would be worth the price of the Memory Maker.


----------



## nicknamy1996

Here now. No problem finding photographers with minimal waits (if any).  The photos with the masks do suck though.  I hate that you can't pull it down for a pic, but whatever.

What I am VERY disappointed in is the number of photos we are not getting.  We did Space 2x, 7 dwarfs, HM, SM, and POC and we did Dinosaur once and Everest twice. As of this morning we have almost NO ride photos.


----------



## Tomh

nicknamy1996 said:


> Here now. No problem finding photographers with minimal waits (if any).  The photos with the masks do suck though.  I hate that you can't pull it down for a pic, but whatever.
> 
> What I am VERY disappointed in is the number of photos we are not getting.  We did Space 2x, 7 dwarfs, HM, SM, and POC and we did Dinosaur once and Everest twice. As of this morning we have almost NO ride photos.


Are your MB fairly new?  The on ride photos rely on the long range transmitter, which relies on a small battery in the MB.  They tend to last about two years before that battery runs out, and it is not replaceable.

If you have other photos from those days, showing what you all are wearing, you can contact PhotoPass, give them as much information about the missing photos as possible, along with a photo showing your outfits from those days (not required, but helps them a lot) and they will try to locate your missing photos.  They have a pretty good success rate.

https://mydisneyphotopass.disney.go.com/help-and-support/lost-media


----------



## CarolynFH

Tomh said:


> Are your MB fairly new?  The on ride photos rely on the long range transmitter, which relies on a small battery in the MB.  They tend to last about two years before that battery runs out, and it is not replaceable.
> 
> If you have other photos from those days, showing what you all are wearing, you can contact PhotoPass, give them as much information about the missing photos as possible, along with a photo showing your outfits from those days (not required, but helps them a lot) and they will try to locate your missing photos.  They have a pretty good success rate.
> 
> https://mydisneyphotopass.disney.go.com/help-and-support/lost-media


I can confirm this. The only one of many missing photos they couldn’t find for us was one from Everest. The photo system wasn’t working at the time we rode.


----------



## wgwtgb

I know "worth it" is so relative, but here goes. 
FH and I are going for 4 days in Jan. It is our first trip to Wdw together. We aren't taking any of our kids. I know this may be memorable to some that this is the first trip for us that masks are required, so some may say to document it as something to tell our kids. To me, the masks make my heart sad. I'm very excited to take this trip and don't  mind following the rules to be there, but I'm not sure if MM is worth it this time. I've never taken a trip without it, and I don't want to miss out on something, but idk if I can justify it. Thoughts?


----------



## pd1138

I am just reporting our experience when we visited for 7 days in mid August. Simply our experience and not about the value of MM this year.   I wondered about the value of memory maker and although we already had it in our package that we booked as a bounceback from our Aug 2019 trip I was on the fence and almost canceled it.  We have always added the photo package on past trips and usually average 800 photos with our family of six between ride photos, character photos, and the random stops for photos around the parks.  
Our first day in the morning we stumbled upon the “baby yoda “ photo, (I honestly had no idea about the shot so a big surprise for us)  and even though my kids had masks on it was so cute!  They also did a couple of other  cool shots in Galaxy‘s edge near the first order shop which were neat for us Star Wars fans.  I came to the conclusion this trip was already very different and I wanted to keep these memories even if we were wearing masks.   So in the end we kept the memory maker and we ended up with about 450 photos.  Yes, we are wearing masks in all the photos, however, we have some great photos since just about all the photopass photographers we found had no wait and spent more time with us then we had in the previous years.  We have a great shot of our kids holding hands and running up to the castle as the photographer took a shot from behind!  We also had more magic shots then our previous trips!  We  rode rides multiple times such as space mountain and EE so those ride photos are fun with the kids.  
summary:
yes, you have to wear masks....if you don’t want pics with masks on then MM not worth it.
yes, there are less photographers, but we still found many and most took multiple poses and magic shots
yes, ride photos are hit and miss,  TT and RNR didn’t appear until a good day later.  Some EE did not show up so I called photopass and they found them very quickly.
yes, all the traditional character meets are closed, but we did find a photographer near the first order storm troopers and by Tomorrowland who took pics of our kids as the character stood up on stage behind them.

it is a personal decision on MM right now and honestly for most not worth it.  For a few it may still work and it did for us since my kids , mask or not, won’t be this size/age the next time we go.


----------



## eksmama01

I just noticed I have an MM in MDE. I *think* it is one I purchased for a trip we cancelled.  Would only an unused MM show up in MDE?


----------



## Tomh

eksmama01 said:


> I just noticed I have an MM in MDE. I *think* it is one I purchased for a trip we cancelled.  Would only an unused MM show up in MDE?


I wouldn't count on anything on the Disney World website to be correct or accurate.  At one point, I had a used MM from a year prior still showing in my MDE.  If you want to be sure, I would say call and ask.


----------



## Crysb513

Such a helpful write up on these options! Memory Maker is always a "must have" for our trips.


----------



## Tomh

Crysb513 said:


> Such a helpful write up on these options! Memory Maker is always a "must have" for our trips.


Thank you!  More than happy to be able to help others out some.


----------



## Mike Marzano

sorry, looking back in the thread, but I might have missed this...    

In the past we shared memory maker.    As an annual passholder, I would link my Friends and Family and get their photos.  Is that still possible?

We have an upcoming trip with another family.  I'm sure there will be times we separate, or on rides where we will be separated..      We tried to link our MDE accounts.   I can see the Mom, but not the husband and kids.  (the mom's MDE account manages the husband and kids).  And she can't see my son (My wife has her own account, so our friend can link her, but our friend can't see/link our son).    

Should we be able to link all our accounts and see each other's entire family in our Friends and Family list?   If I only see her,  am I correct that I wont see the photos her husband and kids scan their bands for?


----------



## erionm

Mike Marzano said:


> In the past we shared memory maker.    As an annual passholder, I would link my Friends and Family and get their photos.  Is that still possible?


Yes.



> We have an upcoming trip with another family.  I'm sure there will be times we separate, or on rides where we will be separated..      We tried to link our MDE accounts.   I can see the Mom, but not the husband and kids.  (the mom's MDE account manages the husband and kids).  And she can't see my son (My wife has her own account, so our friend can link her, but our friend can't see/link our son).
> 
> Should we be able to link all our accounts and see each other's entire family in our Friends and Family list?   If I only see her,  am I correct that I wont see the photos her husband and kids scan their bands for?



If you select "Add a Guest" from your MDE account, does it present you with a list of "people you may know".  That list should included profiles manged by your connected friends.  If you see the ones you are missing, select them and click done.  The profile that manages them will need to approve the friend request.  Have the other MDE account manager try this also.

If the other family is staying at a Disney Resort, you can also try to add them by using the Disney Resort Reservation number.  When you select "Add a Guest", one of the options is to import from a Disney Reservation.  The other MDE account manage can also do this with your reservation number if you are staying at a Disney Resort.

If both of the above options don't work, the only other option would be to call the MDE help desk and have them assist with linking the managed profiles.


----------



## Tomh

erionm said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> If you select "Add a Guest" from your MDE account, does it present you with a list of "people you may know".  That list should included profiles manged by your connected friends.  If you see the ones you are missing, select them and click done.  The profile that manages them will need to approve the friend request.  Have the other MDE account manager try this also.
> 
> If the other family is staying at a Disney Resort, you can also try to add them by using the Disney Resort Reservation number.  When you select "Add a Guest", one of the options is to import from a Disney Reservation.  The other MDE account manage can also do this with your reservation number if you are staying at a Disney Resort.
> 
> If both of the above options don't work, the only other option would be to call the MDE help desk and have them assist with linking the managed profiles.


Thanks for answering!


----------



## Mike Marzano

erionm said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> If you select "Add a Guest" from your MDE account, does it present you with a list of "people you may know".  That list should included profiles manged by your connected friends.  If you see the ones you are missing, select them and click done.  The profile that manages them will need to approve the friend request.  Have the other MDE account manager try this also.
> 
> If the other family is staying at a Disney Resort, you can also try to add them by using the Disney Resort Reservation number.  When you select "Add a Guest", one of the options is to import from a Disney Reservation.  The other MDE account manage can also do this with your reservation number if you are staying at a Disney Resort.
> 
> If both of the above options don't work, the only other option would be to call the MDE help desk and have them assist with linking the managed profiles.


Thanks for the reply.   I know how it used to work, and how I did it in the past.  (just how you explained it).  It was odd that it didn't work the last two times I tried it.  

I tried back in January with my neighbors, but it didn't work, because of COVID and their trip being canceled, I never looked into it further.  I was able to add Erika (manger of the MDE account) not her family.  I tried via "connected guest" and resort reservation and it didn't make a difference.  

Just tried it again now with other family who goes next week and overlaps our trip..   In both cases, we could only add the lead MDE account person, not their family  (i.e. I could see the person who managed their MDE account, not their family... and they could add me, but not my son who I managed)..   They are staying at AirBnD so no Disney reservation for me to try.  However she tried adding us via Disney reservation and could only see me.  

Its definitely a glitch on Disney's part.    My friend and I both called in and Disney fixed it in a matter of minutes.  They didn't explain what might have caused it, or if it should/shouldn't happen again.


----------



## Tomh

Mike Marzano said:


> Thanks for the reply.   I know how it used to work, and how I did it in the past.  (just how you explained it).  It was odd that it didn't work the last two times I tried it.
> 
> I tried back in January with my neighbors, but it didn't work, because of COVID and their trip being canceled, I never looked into it further.  I was able to add Erika (manger of the MDE account) not her family.  I tried via "connected guest" and resort reservation and it didn't make a difference.
> 
> Just tried it again now with other family who goes next week and overlaps our trip..   In both cases, we could only add the lead MDE account person, not their family  (i.e. I could see the person who managed their MDE account, not their family... and they could add me, but not my son who I managed)..   They are staying at AirBnD so no Disney reservation for me to try.  However she tried adding us via Disney reservation and could only see me.
> 
> Its definitely a glitch on Disney's part.    My friend and I both called in and Disney fixed it in a matter of minutes.  They didn't explain what might have caused it, or if it should/shouldn't happen again.


Anything, and everything, having to do with the Disney website, and app, can and will be glitchy, sometimes to the point of being relatively useless.  This is not a new, or unusual situation.

When in doubt, always call and talk to someone.  It often yields better results than their online presence does.


----------



## onelisyarid

Hello! I want to take pictures in our wedding attire.  What's the best option to do so? Can I do that with a Disney Fine Arts Mini Session?

@Tomh


----------



## onelisyarid

For a 6 day trip, about how many pictures will I get with the Memory Maker? Also, is it the same cost regardless of days?


----------



## Fangorn

Same cost regardless of the number of days of your trip. You'll get all the pictures you have taken.

Steve


----------



## bcinohio

DH and I are going to WDW Dec 5-12 and looking to get the memory maker.  I was going to purchase the advanced option on the 1st.  Been holding off until closer to when we go in case we had to cancel.  If I purchase it and have to cancel does it stay in my account on the My Disney Experience so I could use it on a future trip since it wouldn't be activated?  Thanks


----------



## MEC004

How do you activate the photo pass? I can’t find out how to do it anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## erionm

MEC004 said:


> How do you activate the photo pass? I can’t find out how to do it anywhere. Thanks!


When you go to download a photo, there should be an option to activate Memory Maker.


----------



## henry72

On past trips, I managed the 4 people in my family. Now DH and DS have their own accounts. (DD is too young to have her own). We are currently here. DH can see all my photos in MDE and I can see most of his - actually I think I see all but two. It is the ones from Buzz in MK. Should I be concerned that I don’t see these while on my phone in MDE? Or will I have no problem downloading them later. (We bought MM back in February before all this craziness.)


----------



## henry72

karen4546 said:


> There are no "value" studios @ Kidani.  All the value studios at Jambo are close to lobby.  I don't know if it was luck of the draw but I booked two value studios and got partial Savannah views on both of them.
> 
> We booked a value one bedroom renting points from David's and I used touring plans for that one also.  We got a partial Savannah view.





henry72 said:


> On past trips, I managed the 4 people in my family. Now DH and DS have their own accounts. (DD is too young to have her own). We are currently here. DH can see all my photos in MDE and I can see most of his - actually I think I see all but two. It is the ones from Buzz in MK. Should I be concerned that I don’t see these while on my phone in MDE? Or will I have no problem downloading them later. (We bought MM back in February before all this craziness.)


 Never mind - I figured it out. It was the filter settings.


----------



## Tomh

bcinohio said:


> DH and I are going to WDW Dec 5-12 and looking to get the memory maker.  I was going to purchase the advanced option on the 1st.  Been holding off until closer to when we go in case we had to cancel.  If I purchase it and have to cancel does it stay in my account on the My Disney Experience so I could use it on a future trip since it wouldn't be activated?  Thanks



I've never cancelled, so there is room for me to be wrong here, but I believe that if your Memory Maker is part of a Disney package (onsite hotel, park tickets, memory maker) and you cancel, you will be refunded for everything.  If the Memory Maker is a separate purchase (say you are staying offsite, and only buying tickets, and Memory Maker) then it would simply stay in your account until such time as you actually use it.



MEC004 said:


> How do you activate the photo pass? I can’t find out how to do it anywhere. Thanks!



Memory Maker is activated the first time you download a photo with it.  You can have a bunch of photos taken, decide that you don't really like any of them, and simply not download anything, and the Memory Maker won't be used.  As soon as you download the first photo, then the Memory Maker becomes active.


----------



## disguy22

I know things are changing quickly but has anybody been in the past few weeks that can comment on how Photopass is currently? Are there a lack of photographers compared to past years?


----------



## CarolynFH

disguy22 said:


> I know things are changing quickly but has anybody been in the past few weeks that can comment on how Photopass is currently? Are there a lack of photographers compared to past years?


Our family was there Dec. 20-26 and got lots of photos.  There were PhotoPass photographers in many locations - didn't seem to be any fewer than in past years.


----------



## bcinohio

We were there Dec 5-12 and thought there were lots out. We ended up with a ton of pictures. By the end of the week my hubby was saying not another picture. 
Not sure what the pictures would be now that Christmas is over but we got some cute pictures at the photo pass place at Disney Springs. It was a green screen and they made it look like you were talking to Santa.


----------



## cyndiella

disguy22 said:


> I know things are changing quickly but has anybody been in the past few weeks that can comment on how Photopass is currently? Are there a lack of photographers compared to past years?


We went in early October.. Yes, there were less photograghers in MK and HS - the 2 parks we went to.  I asked and the photographer said it was because of the furloughs.  I thought that photo pass was subcontracted out (aka: not Disney like Magical Express drivers) (please correct me if I'm wrong on that) I was happy to read there were more photogs out in Dec and hope that continues on into January.


----------



## kabbie

Regarding the new promos announced today, what are the odds that I can purchase the OneDay (get next day included) twice?
Our park days are Sun/Mon and Wed/Thurs. 
I wanted to see if I did the one-day on Sun, could I purchase the OneDay again on Wed and get the next day included.

Couldn’t tell in the fine print if it was only applicable once.


----------



## tzeitel

cyndiella said:


> We went in early October.. Yes, there were less photograghers in MK and HS - the 2 parks we went to.  I asked and the photographer said it was because of the furloughs.  I thought that photo pass was subcontracted out (aka: not Disney like Magical Express drivers) (please correct me if I'm wrong on that) I was happy to read there were more photogs out in Dec and hope that continues on into January.


They are not contracted out, but a lot of them are DCP and with no students certain departments are short on staff.


----------



## imktdqt810

I purchased MM Jan 2020 for May 2020 trip that didn't happen. We are booked for June 2021 and I see it still linked to my reservation under MDE...but I don't remember "how to download" the pictures to activate the account. I thought at MK there was a kiosk in Town Hall that we went to (in 2016) to view all the pics from the first day we went. But reading the first page here is sounds like you view it on your phone now to download...is that correct?
Also, My niece will be joining us one day while we are on site. Do they scan everyone's magic band and notice she doesn't have a MB to scan....can she still be in the pic? Same thing if my Sister and BIL come also, can we all be in any pic together as long as ONE of us under MDE has the band to be scanned? They won't have a resort reservation to "add" her (or them) as family under MDE. Thanks!


----------



## CarolynFH

imktdqt810 said:


> I purchased MM Jan 2020 for May 2020 trip that didn't happen. We are booked for June 2021 and I see it still linked to my reservation under MDE...but I don't remember "how to download" the pictures to activate the account. I thought at MK there was a kiosk in Town Hall that we went to (in 2016) to view all the pics from the first day we went. But reading the first page here is sounds like you view it on your phone now to download...is that correct?
> Also, My niece will be joining us one day while we are on site. Do they scan everyone's magic band and notice she doesn't have a MB to scan....can she still be in the pic? Same thing if my Sister and BIL come also, can we all be in any pic together as long as ONE of us under MDE has the band to be scanned? They won't have a resort reservation to "add" her (or them) as family under MDE. Thanks!


Anyone can be in the photos, no MB required! They don’t scan everyone’s MB, just one, and as long as that person is you or is in your Friends & Family list the photos will appear in your account. You download via MDE to your phone and/or to your PC.


----------



## DL1WDW2

I still go into the MK Main Street photo shop ( Opposite Tony’s Restaurant) to view my photos. They can add special Borders with characters or events. I like to order one or two poses for myself and to send to my daughter. I chose photos in front of the Xmas tree and they added a holiday decorated ornament frame with ChipnDale and then I added the year on the other. Can not believe they did not Have a Happy New Year but castmember found a 2021 design plus they usually give you a designed folder with a bonus Mickey& Minnie picture or the holiday castle aglow with lights .I forgot when I was their for Halloween to make purchase. I won’t forget this year. I wonder if they have Easter design with Mr& Mrs Easter Bunny....  
Anyway it is so much easier to view it with castmembers assistance. But I have an old cellphone.unfortunately And they are still available walk in on Main Street


----------



## imktdqt810

CarolynFH said:


> Anyone can be in the photos, no MB required! They don’t scan everyone’s MB, just one, and as long as that person is you or is in your Friends & Family list the photos will appear in your account. You download via MDE to your phone and/or to your PC.



Thank you for letting me know, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Tomh

imktdqt810 said:


> I purchased MM Jan 2020 for May 2020 trip that didn't happen. We are booked for June 2021 and I see it still linked to my reservation under MDE...but I don't remember "how to download" the pictures to activate the account. I thought at MK there was a kiosk in Town Hall that we went to (in 2016) to view all the pics from the first day we went. But reading the first page here is sounds like you view it on your phone now to download...is that correct?
> Also, My niece will be joining us one day while we are on site. Do they scan everyone's magic band and notice she doesn't have a MB to scan....can she still be in the pic? Same thing if my Sister and BIL come also, can we all be in any pic together as long as ONE of us under MDE has the band to be scanned? They won't have a resort reservation to "add" her (or them) as family under MDE. Thanks!


You can use the kiosk, or simply download a photo with your phone, or on a computer / tablet to activate the Memory Maker.  You don't necessarily need to activate the account while you are in Disney World, you can wait until you get home, all of your photos from the trip will be there.

They only need to scan one MB, and you can have anyone with or without a MB in the photo with you.  One thing to note, if you want on ride photos of your niece, she will either have to have a MB, OR someone who has one will have to sit with her in order for the ride to connect her photo with your account.  On SOME rides, you could claim the photo after the ride using your MB, but this is not possible with all on ride photos (doesn't work with Haunted Mansion, or Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, and some others)


----------



## Biscottina

There is a new (to me) promotion showing up on MDE for a free day if you buy the one-day Memory Maker. Can I purchase this ahead of time or do I need to purchase it on the day we are in the parks?


----------



## Tomh

Biscottina said:


> There is a new (to me) promotion showing up on MDE for a free day if you buy the one-day Memory Maker. Can I purchase this ahead of time or do I need to purchase it on the day we are in the parks?


To the best of my knowledge, you can not pre-purchase the one day memory maker.  You must have at least one photo in your PhotoPass account from the day which you want the Memory Maker before you can actually purchase it.

So, the earliest you can make the one day Memory Maker purchase is on the day from which you want the photos.  You can, however, decide at a later date (say a week later when you get home from your vacation) to purchase a one day Memory Maker for any day of your trip.  I know that doesn't help you to "lock in" that deal, but to the best of my knowledge, that is the way the one day works.


----------



## Biscottina

Tomh said:


> To the best of my knowledge, you can not pre-purchase the one day memory maker.
> You must have at least one photo in your PhotoPass account from the day which you want the Memory Maker before you can actually purchase it.


Thanks, Tomh. I’ll wait until we’re there to buy it. It is showing up as available to purchase now in MDE, but maybe that’s because of the free wallpapers Disney added.


----------



## Tomh

Biscottina said:


> Thanks, Tomh. I’ll wait until we’re there to buy it. It is showing up as available to purchase now in MDE, but maybe that’s because of the free wallpapers Disney added.



Yes, I believe that the free wallpapers are the reason it is showing up.  The way you purchase the one day is by opening a photo in the My Disney Experience app on your phone, then clicking through from there to make the purchase.  As such, you can't make the purchase if you don't have any photos yet.  I would therefore assume that you see the option only because of the wallpapers.


----------



## justprettynpink

Do you need to know what magic picture you want taken or can you ask the photographer?

What rides do not work with MM?


----------



## erionm

justprettynpink said:


> Do you need to know what magic picture you want taken or can you ask the photographer?


Many of the locations only have a single Magic Shot.  Some photographers will do the Magic Shot automatically, others don't.  So ask the photographer if they have one (or more).


> What rides do not work with MM?


If the attraction has a photo, it's available with MM.  There are a number of attractions that require you to have a MagicBand with a working battery in order for them to automatically link.  The Haunted Mansion, Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, Slinky Dog Dash, Frozen Ever After don't have photo displays at the end of the ride, so these require a MagicBand.  There may be others that require a MB as these are all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## justprettynpink

So if we have a magicband and a memory makers...we can get all the ride pictures?

I re-read your post and answered my own question....the answer is yes


----------



## Tomh

justprettynpink said:


> So if we have a magicband and a memory makers...we can get all the ride pictures?
> 
> I re-read your post and answered my own question....the answer is yes


Indeed, the answer is yes, you should get all of your ride photos.


----------



## 1lilspark

Did the length of how long photos stay on mde change?

we have pictures from a stay last November 2000 that expire November 2001
Yet picture from January 2021 expire after 6 Weeks
(Have a Gold AP with an April 2021 expiration date fwiw)


----------



## erionm

1lilspark said:


> Did the length of how long photos stay on mde change?
> 
> we have pictures from a stay last November 2000 that expire November 2001
> Yet picture from January 2021 expire after 6 Weeks
> (Have a Gold AP with an April 2021 expiration date fwiw)


Are they your photos or from one of your connected friends?

Photos linked using YOUR MagicBand should not expire for 1 year.  Photos linked from a connected friends MagicBand will expire in 45 days.


----------



## 1lilspark

erionm said:


> Are they your photos or from one of your connected friends?
> 
> Photos linked using YOUR MagicBand should not expire for 1 year.  Photos linked from a connected friends MagicBand will expire in 45 days.


That must of changed because I have connected friends photos from just before the closure last March still on my MDE 
Other than that it makes sense


----------



## Tomh

erionm said:


> Are they your photos or from one of your connected friends?
> 
> Photos linked using YOUR MagicBand should not expire for 1 year.  Photos linked from a connected friends MagicBand will expire in 45 days.


I thought 45 days was the standard, unless you have an AP.  I seem to recall having access to friends / family photos for a full year when I had my AP, but we all had just 45 days when I was using base tickets, with a separate Memory Maker purchase.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

We had a previously scheduled trip for 2020 which we postponed. At that time, I purchased tickets and Memory Maker. DH and I are going on a trip in September, while the rest of the family is not going until 2022. Can I save the MM until the 2022 trip? It won't be automatically activated when I use my tickets for DH and me? Thanks!


----------



## Tomh

Mambo Junkie said:


> We had a previously scheduled trip for 2020 which we postponed. At that time, I purchased tickets and Memory Maker. DH and I are going on a trip in September, while the rest of the family is not going until 2022. Can I save the MM until the 2022 trip? It won't be automatically activated when I use my tickets for DH and me? Thanks!



Memory Maker doesn't actually become active until you download your first photo, so as long as neither you, nor your husband, download any of the photos from your September 2021 trip, you should be able to wait until 2022 to use your Memory Maker.


----------



## parkhopmom

Quite a few years ago we were able to edit photopass pictures, like adding borders and characters. Is that not a thing any more, or am I just missing it?


----------



## erionm

parkhopmom said:


> Quite a few years ago we were able to edit photopass pictures, like adding borders and characters. Is that not a thing any more, or am I just missing it?


Only available when using the MDE mobile app on an iPhone.


----------



## Tomh

parkhopmom said:


> Quite a few years ago we were able to edit photopass pictures, like adding borders and characters. Is that not a thing any more, or am I just missing it?



@erionm (quick with the answers, and always right, thanks again!) gave the perfect answer, and to be honest, knew something I didn't.  I had no idea photo editing was still available in the IOS app, I figured that would have gone away ages ago.

For certain, it is no longer available in the Android app, nor on the website, sorry.


----------



## parkhopmom

Tomh said:


> @erionm (quick with the answers, and always right, thanks again!) gave the perfect answer, and to be honest, knew something I didn't.  I had no idea photo editing was still available in the IOS app, I figured that would have gone away ages ago.
> 
> For certain, it is no longer available in the Android app, nor on the website, sorry.



Actually, I can't find it on my iPhone either. When I pull up my photos I only have a choice to buy a Memory Maker. I only want a single picture, edited. I can buy a single photo online on the website. I'm just going to do that and do some photoshopping.
Thank you for your replies!


----------



## Tomh

parkhopmom said:


> Actually, I can't find it on my iPhone either. When I pull up my photos I only have a choice to buy a Memory Maker. I only want a single picture, edited. I can buy a single photo online on the website. I'm just going to do that and do some photoshopping.
> Thank you for your replies!



If I remember correctly from years past, photo editing was never an option unless we had purchased the Memory Maker, so perhaps you have no ability to edit the photo until you have purchased it.  Just a guess of course, my family all have Android phones, so we haven't had photo editing as an option for quite a while now.


----------



## erionm

Tomh said:


> If I remember correctly from years past, photo editing was never an option unless we had purchased the Memory Maker, so perhaps you have no ability to edit the photo until you have purchased it.


That's what I was thinking also.

I have photo edit capabilities on my iPhone since I have an Annual Pass which includes unlimited downloads for 1 year from the date the photo was captured.


----------



## kabbie

Regarding the new promos, what are the odds that I can purchase the OneDay (get next day included) twice?
Our park days are Sun/Mon and Wed/Thurs.
I wanted to see if I did the one-day on Sun, could I purchase the OneDay again on Wed and get the next day included.

Couldn’t tell in the fine print if it was only applicable once.


----------



## parkhopmom

Tomh said:


> If I remember correctly from years past, photo editing was never an option unless we had purchased the Memory Maker, so perhaps you have no ability to edit the photo until you have purchased it.  Just a guess of course, my family all have Android phones, so we haven't had photo editing as an option for quite a while now.





erionm said:


> That's what I was thinking also.
> 
> I have photo edit capabilities on my iPhone since I have an Annual Pass which includes unlimited downloads for 1 year from the date the photo was captured.


I just went back on my iPhone, now that I have purchased the single download and yes, I can edit the photo now! Thank you for that information!!!


----------



## Tomh

kabbie said:


> Regarding the new promos, what are the odds that I can purchase the OneDay (get next day included) twice?
> Our park days are Sun/Mon and Wed/Thurs.
> I wanted to see if I did the one-day on Sun, could I purchase the OneDay again on Wed and get the next day included.
> 
> Couldn’t tell in the fine print if it was only applicable once.


Well, I have to admit, I don't have a clue.  I will look up the promo, and see if I can make some sense of it.


----------



## TSM

One of the blogs I read stated that as long as you purchase the one day memory maker before March 11 you could use it before May for the buy one day, get the second day free.  Does anyone know anything about this?  We are going March 27 and wondered if I buy now can I save it until then? It gives me the option to buy right now.


----------



## marie8461

I had the same question.  We are visiting in May.  This is what it says in MDE:
*Limited-time offer*: Activate Memory Maker One Day now to download your Disney PhotoPass® photos and videos from one day PLUS download the photos and videos from the following consecutive calendar day at no extra cost! _Offer ends March 11, 2021_.

Does "activate" mean the day you purchase or the day you actually use it?


----------



## veginaz

delete


----------



## scrappinginontario

Sharing Memory Maker with anyone who is not part of your travel party is not allowed.

As a Disney travel planning site, discussions about Disney's policies and rules are very welcome here. However, discussions of, or instructions for ways to circumvent those rules or "cheat the system" are not appropriate and will be deleted.


----------



## veginaz

scrappinginontario said:


> Sharing Memory Maker with anyone who is not part of your travel party is not allowed.
> 
> As a Disney travel planning site, discussions about Disney's policies and rules are very welcome here. However, discussions of, or instructions for ways to circumvent those rules or "cheat the system" are not appropriate and will be deleted.


Not trying do anything like that.  I genuinely was asking if its allowed, because I didnt know.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Thanks for understanding.  Just needed to ensure people understood.


----------



## trvlgirlmq

I apologize in advance I tried to search the thread and can't figure it out.

We are staying offsite without magicbands.  I understand I will get a card to use instead.  Is there a way to get more than one for when our party splits up?  My teens will have some free time and will want have some photos or ride photos as well.


----------



## mom2rtk

trvlgirlmq said:


> I apologize in advance I tried to search the thread and can't figure it out.
> 
> We are staying offsite without magicbands.  I understand I will get a card to use instead.  Is there a way to get more than one for when our party splits up?  My teens will have some free time and will want have some photos or ride photos as well.


Can't you just give them theirs?


----------



## erionm

trvlgirlmq said:


> We are staying offsite without magicbands.  I understand I will get a card to use instead.  Is there a way to get more than one for when our party splits up?  My teens will have some free time and will want have some photos or ride photos as well.


The same cards that you use for park entry can be used to manually link PhotoPass pictures.


----------



## trvlgirlmq

erionm said:


> The same cards that you use for park entry can be used to manually link PhotoPass pictures.


Hmm, I guess I misunderstood what I was reading online.  I though the first photopass photographer would give us a special card to use for all photos. This is not the case?  It will be tied to the "ticket" we receive at the turnstiles for not having MB?  We haven't stayed offsite in years and so many details that are usually taken care of when staying onsite are giving me fits.


----------



## erionm

trvlgirlmq said:


> Hmm, I guess I misunderstood what I was reading online.  I though the first photopass photographer would give us a special card to use for all photos. This is not the case?  It will be tied to the "ticket" we receive at the turnstiles for not having MB?  We haven't stayed offsite in years and so many details that are usually taken care of when staying onsite are giving me fits.


Yes, you can still get cards from a PhotoPass photographer and then manually claim those photos later on the PhotoPass website.  Using the card you receive for park admission is an alternative method of linking pictures to PhotoPass.


----------



## scrappinginontario

You can have multiple PhotoPass cards and add them all to the MyDisneyExperience app.


----------



## Tigger Trainer

So I have read through this board and searched online and I find conflicting answers so I wanted to ask the experts. For ride photos, if someone has Memory Maker purchased and has new Magic Bands that are not old, will ALL ride photos attach to your MDE account automatically? I have seen that some people say that if you can see the photo at the end you need to still attached the photo by tapping the MB on the Mickey Head while others say that all are automatic now. Does anyone have experience with this? We are a Disneyland family so we are trying to understand the right way to make sure that we get all our ride photos. Thanks in advance.


----------



## erionm

Tigger Trainer said:


> So I have read through this board and searched online and I find conflicting answers so I wanted to ask the experts. For ride photos, if someone has Memory Maker purchased and has new Magic Bands that are not old, will ALL ride photos attach to your MDE account automatically?


They should link, but sometimes the long range reader fails.  Many times I will manually link just to make sure.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I'll preface by say I haven't been back in over 18 months but I'm not sure what happens with rides like Test Track where guests had to tap their band to get the photo to attach.  Does this still happen or are these automatically added now?


----------



## CarolynFH

Tigger Trainer said:


> So I have read through this board and searched online and I find conflicting answers so I wanted to ask the experts. For ride photos, if someone has Memory Maker purchased and has new Magic Bands that are not old, will ALL ride photos attach to your MDE account automatically? I have seen that some people say that if you can see the photo at the end you need to still attached the photo by tapping the MB on the Mickey Head while others say that all are automatic now. Does anyone have experience with this? We are a Disneyland family so we are trying to understand the right way to make sure that we get all our ride photos. Thanks in advance.





erionm said:


> They should link, but sometimes the long range reader fails.  Many times I will manually link just to make sure.





scrappinginontario said:


> I'll preface by say I haven't been back in over 18 months but I'm not sure what happens with rides like Test Track where guests had to tap their band to get the photo to attach.  Does this still happen or are these automatically added now?


On our visits in November, December and March we found photos generally linked without tapping. All of ours came through. On past trips I have sometimes had to use the Lost Photos link on the PhotoPass website to ask them to find a missing photo, but not on any of our most recent trips.


----------



## Tigger Trainer

CarolynFH said:


> On our visits in November, December and March we found photos generally linked without tapping. All of ours came through. On past trips I have sometimes had to use the Lost Photos link on the PhotoPass website to ask them to find a missing photo, but not on any of our most recent trips.



Thank you. I will now be able to be comfortable not tapping our Magic Bands and will know they will just link automatically for all ride photos. If something gets missed we will submit a lost photo request.


----------



## DisneyMama811

Do you purchase Memory Maker when you visit WDW? is it good value? pros and cons?

interested in any feedback!


----------



## scrappinginontario

I would recommend doing a search for 'Memory Maker' on this board as there are a lot of informative threads about this, many since park re-opening since last July.

Go to the main list of threads for this 'Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies' board
Click 'Search' in the top right corner
Enter 'Memory Maker'  (if using a phone you may need to click the box twice to get your keyboard to open)
Select 'Just this board'
Click Search and many threads will be displayed.


----------



## kelmac284

I haven't been to Disney World in almost 5 years.  Are you still able to add frames and such to the photos on the app or is that over.  TIA


----------



## erionm

kelmac284 said:


> I haven't been to Disney World in almost 5 years.  Are you still able to add frames and such to the photos on the app or is that over.  TIA


Only in the app on Apple devices and it appears as if you need to have either purchased Memory Maker, have an Annual Pass with the download entitlement, or purchase the individual photo.


----------



## kelmac284

erionm said:


> Only in the app on Apple devices and it appears as if you need to have either purchased Memory Maker, have an Annual Pass with the download entitlement, or purchase the individual photo.


Yea we are getting memory maker but I don't have apple.  Bummer


----------



## MomDoc_99

How soon after they are taken can you see Magic Shots? My granddaughters are at a stage where they like to see photos on our camera as soon as we take them.


----------



## CarolynFH

MomDoc_99 said:


> How soon after they are taken can you see Magic Shots? My granddaughters are at a stage where they like to see photos on our camera as soon as we take them.


We've had them take 24 hours, although sometimes less.  The photo with us posing may pop up right away, but it takes some time for the special effect to be added.


----------



## horse11

Are there as many photographers in the park pre Covid or are they very hard to find? When you do find one are there long lines/ wait to have pictures taken? do many of them still offer the magic shots?


----------



## CarolynFH

horse11 said:


> Are there as many photographers in the park pre Covid or are they very hard to find? When you do find one are there long lines/ wait to have pictures taken? do many of them still offer the magic shots?


We have seen pretty much the same number, and they still do magic shots (new ones!). The ones at the classic places like Main Street in MK were often pretty busy, but others were standing out looking bored until we came along. So just keep your eyes open and watch for them.


----------



## WDWAurora

How do on-ride photos work for ones that you don’t tap, like SDMT, when the batteries in your magic band are dead? Our bands are from 2018, so likely dead. I have an iPhone and Apple Watch. Will either of those help?


----------



## marie8461

I don't understand the one day memory maker for $69.  Do you purchase it in advance and activate it for one day only?  Or, can you wait until your pictures are taken and choose the best day to use it?  I have a short trip (2.5 days) coming up and didn't want to pay for the regular Memory Maker.  Thanks.


----------



## CarolynFH

WDWAurora said:


> How do on-ride photos work for ones that you don’t tap, like SDMT, when the batteries in your magic band are dead? Our bands are from 2018, so likely dead. I have an iPhone and Apple Watch. Will either of those help?


Your 2018 MB may actually work, but there's no way to be certain until you ride something that relies on the long-distance linking.  Currently the Bluetooth linking is in pilot testing, so if you have the notification in your MDE you're good with your phone.  Bluetooth photo linking  If not, you might consider buying one MB just to make sure you can get your photos.


----------



## DL1WDW2

CarolynFH said:


> We have seen pretty much the same number, and they still do magic shots (new ones!). The ones at the classic places like Main Street in MK were often pretty busy, but others were standing out looking bored until we came along. So just keep your eyes open and watch for them.


Disney announced the new night magic shots Feb 1 thru April 19 according to the Disney Parks Blog. I forgot all about reading that article. If you are planning to visit during this time and at night be sure to ask for them.


----------



## Becky Mouse

DisneyMama811 said:


> Do you purchase Memory Maker when you visit WDW? is it good value? pros and cons?
> 
> interested in any feedback!



I always purchase it! I tend to be the one taking pictures in our family, so without the Memory Maker, I'm never in any of the photos. Plus, I like having Memory Maker because we automatically get all of the ride photos, and there are always some good/memorable photos each trip. Also, every time we see a PhotoPass photographer, we stop to get a photo because why not? You can also ask them for Magic Shots, and they'll add Disney characters into your pictures with you!


----------



## SMRT-1

Just in case anyone missed the news, Disney is now allowing mask-less photos, including PhotoPass photographers (technically starts tomorrow, but word from the parks is that PhotoPass photographers are already allowing it today).

Edited to add: This only applies to outdoor photos and you must be stationary.


----------



## Becky Mouse

SMRT-1 said:


> Just in case anyone missed the news, Disney is now allowing mask-less photos, including PhotoPass photographers (technically starts tomorrow, but word from the parks is that PhotoPass photographers are already allowing it today).



It's specifically for outdoor photos, and only for when you're staying still to pose for the shot! I think that distinction is important!


----------



## SMRT-1

Becky Mouse said:


> It's specifically for outdoor photos, and only for when you're staying still to pose for the shot! I think that distinction is important!


Yep. I should have specified that. I've updated my original post.


----------



## ineedavacation33

Has anyone that has tried to upgrade to AP and been given a note/future credit on their account (for upgrade when APs are being sold again) gotten the value of MM included in that?  I tried to search but couldn’t find any info.


----------



## LetsDoDisney!

erionm said:


> Only in the app on Apple devices and it appears as if you need to have either purchased Memory Maker, have an Annual Pass with the download entitlement, or purchase the individual photo.


This is what I was reading through the threads to find out. We’ve only done MM once, many many years ago. Before that we had purchased individual photos a couple of times. So does this mean that even if I don’t buy MM I can still have photos taken and purchase them individually from the website if I choose?


----------



## erionm

LetsDoDisney! said:


> So does this mean that even if I don’t buy MM I can still have photos taken and purchase them individually from the website if I choose?


Yes


----------



## Hjoyce1128

I will be in WDW June 14-June 19 and want to get the Memory Maker.  The current offer says I can download all pictures from January 4 - June 18 and I understand this offer is that it extends the photo availability for download past the normal 30 day deadline. This may be a dumb question but I'll still be able to see pics I get taken on June 19, yes??

Seeing now I should've posted this in the pinned thread about MM and photos. ugh, sorry..... can't see how I can delete this.


----------



## Hjoyce1128

I will be in WDW June 14-June 19 and want to get the Memory Maker. The current offer says I can download all pictures from January 4 - June 18 and I understand this offer is that it extends the photo availability for download past the normal 30 day deadline. This may be a dumb question but I'll still be able to see pics I get taken on June 19, yes??


----------



## erionm

Hjoyce1128 said:


> I will be in WDW June 14-June 19 and want to get the Memory Maker. The current offer says I can download all pictures from January 4 - June 18 and I understand this offer is that it extends the photo availability for download past the normal 30 day deadline. This may be a dumb question but I'll still be able to see pics I get taken on June 19, yes??


You will always see any unexpired pictures in your PhotoPass account.  If those pictures are not eligible to be downloaded, they will have a watermark on them and you can purchase them separately.


----------



## erionm

You will always see any unexpired pictures in your PhotoPass account.  If those pictures are not eligible to be downloaded, they will have a watermark on them and you can purchase them separately.


----------



## brockash

Hjoyce1128 said:


> I will be in WDW June 14-June 19 and want to get the Memory Maker. The current offer says I can download all pictures from January 4 - June 18 and I understand this offer is that it extends the photo availability for download past the normal 30 day deadline. This may be a dumb question but I'll still be able to see pics I get taken on June 19, yes??


Is something changing with Memory Maker starting June 18th?  I saw the thread in the theme parks board, but then it was merged to this huge thread and it seems like there may be a change, but I don't know when it was posted or where to look for the info.  

Any info. would be appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## Castlequeen5

brockash said:


> Is something changing with Memory Maker starting June 18th?  I saw the thread in the theme parks board, but then it was merged to this huge thread and it seems like there may be a change, but I don't know when it was posted or where to look for the info.
> 
> Any info. would be appreciated!  Thanks!


As far as I know, they are referring to the special offer that ends on June 18.  It’s been available since January.  So you can use it for multiple trips during that time period.  Normally it’s only good for one day or one trip depending on the package purchased.


----------



## brockash

Castlequeen5 said:


> As far as I know, they are referring to the special offer that ends on June 18.  It’s been available since January.  So you can use it for multiple trips during that time period.  Normally it’s only good for one day or one trip depending on the package purchased.


Oh, okay thanks for sharing.  This is the first I've heard of it.  We bought memory maker during our trip in March, but was never told anything about that.  Good to know, thanks again!


----------



## Castlequeen5

brockash said:


> Oh, okay thanks for sharing.  This is the first I've heard of it.  We bought memory maker during our trip in March, but was never told anything about that.  Good to know, thanks again!


No problem!  We also bought it in March.  We’ll be back at the end of May/beginning of June.  So I decided it was worth it for us, since I can use it for both trips.


----------



## cruisin5

We have two park days planned in May.  Should I buy two single day MM?


----------



## wdwrule

I purchased MM this past November and used it at that time. We are here now (in April) and did not purchase MM this time. In MDE when I click on photos however my ride photos are showing up and it asked me if I would like to activate my photos. Do you think my memory maker from November is still good or if I click on activate will it charge me for a whole new memory maker for this current trip?


----------



## tseitel

I have purchased Memory Maker before, but never with a split stay.  If I have 2 back to back, on site reservations, and purchase the MM with the first stay, will it carry over to my 2nd resort stay as well?  12 nights total, if that matters.


----------



## SMRT-1

tseitel said:


> I have purchased Memory Maker before, but never with a split stay.  If I have 2 back to back, on site reservations, and purchase the MM with the first stay, will it carry over to my 2nd resort stay as well?  12 nights total, if that matters.


You'll be fine. Your resort reservation has nothing to do with Memory Maker. 

They way I understand it (and anyone please correct me if I'm mistaken), the "clock" on Memory Maker doesn't start until you activate it by downloading a photo. From that point, you have 30 days of unlimited downloads of any photo that hasn't expired (photos expire 45 days after the date they were taken). One exception is that if you got the Advance Purchase discount, you can only download photos that were taken at least 3 days after you purchased Memory Maker.


----------



## MinnieMSue

cruisin5 said:


> We have two park days planned in May.  Should I buy two single day MM?



I would wait to see how many photos you get. You can buy one day memory maker for same price after the fact. I have done that many times. Bought one or 2 days for a trip when I have seen how good my photos were first.


----------



## wdwrule

SMRT-1 said:


> You'll be fine. Your resort reservation has nothing to do with Memory Maker.
> 
> They way I understand it (and anyone please correct me if I'm mistaken), the "clock" on Memory Maker doesn't start until you activate it by downloading a photo. From that point, you have 30 days of unlimited downloads of any photo that hasn't expired (photos expire 45 days after the date they were taken). One exception is that if you got the Advance Purchase discount, you can only download photos that were taken at least 3 days after you purchased Memory Maker.


Thanks so much!  I gave it a whirl and activated it and it worked!  Nice to have that unexpected extension from my November trip!


----------



## 100AcreWood

Does anyone know how much *individual digital downloads* cost?  We decided to skip MM this year but would still like the option to buy 1 or 2 pictures.  Thank you!


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

We're only planning on one park day during our August trip and I would like to get the 1 day memory maker for it. I'm still a little confused after reading as to when to purchase it. Can it be purchased in advance or is it better to wait on the day of. If you wait on the day of, can you just purchase it directly from the app?


----------



## Tiggerlover91

DisneyMama811 said:


> Do you purchase Memory Maker when you visit WDW? is it good value? pros and cons?
> 
> interested in any feedback!



EVERY trip I take to Disney, every 3-4 years, I purchase MM.  On our trip in 2019, that was the BEST Memory Make trip I've had.  It was just my son and I and when I got home to download my photos, I had over 400 of them.  431 if I remember correctly!!! We did A LOT of character greets so that accounts for so many pics.  We also did more photo shoots in the "special areas" around each park.  Of course the ride photos helped.  The trip prior to 2019, 2015, I think we only got 200+ pics, I'd have to go back and look at the album here on my computer. Regardless, every year I've been MORE than happy with what we've gotten for what I paid!!! The $169 was WELL spent! 
Some pics took a little longer to load to my MDE account than others, but for the most part all were pretty doggone fast getting there.  I think the only ones I "panicked" on were our first set of Tinkerbell photos on our first day at MK.  Took near 24 hours for those to show.  I was wondering if their new box photos had something to do with it, but when we went the next time to MK, those photos dropped in near immediately.


----------



## DisMom79

We’re staying at Coronado in Casitas. I want to get to MK an hour before opening... so 7 am. Idk what option is best: 

1) bus: if so what time to line up at resort? 6:15? 6:30? What time will buses start running? Do they go to other resorts or straight to MK? So what time would we get there?

2) Uber to TTC: if so what time? I hear they’ll hold cars out of parking lot until certain time, what time is that? Then what time will boat or mono start running and which option is better?

3) Uber to GF: I have an ADR for 7:30. Couldn’t get earlier but hoping we could Uber earlier, would they let us in at 6:30? I’m thinking of eating the cancellation fee and just walking to MK from GF. How long is the walk on the new path? UPDATE: we also have an ADR at the Wave, shorter walk but I hear there’re pickier, are they less likely to let us in early? 

This one piece is causing me the most stress of the entire trip. I get conflicting info everywhere I look about what to do. Almost to the point of saying eff rope drop and sleeping in which is something I’ve never done.  Help please but only give advice of you’ve experienced this in the past few months with the way things are running now. TIA!!


----------



## disneydentist

We used the bus from Gran Destino Tower two weeks ago.  

On Monday we were at the bus stop at 6:39 and on the bus at 6:45.  We were the second but to arrive at the MK and they held us for a few minutes before letting us off.

On Thursday we were at the bus stop at 6:33 and on the bus at 6:47.  Again the second bus there.

Gran Destino is the 4th stop and Casitas is the first so I'd add a good ten minutes to those times to be safe.


----------



## jodls01

Went to WDW in 2016 and we had magicbands. Planning to go in Dec. 2021.We have 14 in our group  and are planning to separate at the parks because of health issues, newbies, etc. We won't have magic bands. How do park tickets work for photo pass pictures? Do they tap/scan their ticket when they get on ride like Test Track?


----------



## Tiggerlover91

jodls01 said:


> Went to WDW in 2016 and we had magicbands. Planning to go in Dec. 2021.We have 14 in our group  and are planning to separate at the parks because of health issues, newbies, etc. We won't have magic bands. How do park tickets work for photo pass pictures? Do they tap/scan their ticket when they get on ride like Test Track?



I can only remember tapping my band to capture my picture on the screen when my son and I exited rides that had the photo capture.  Some were automatic to my MDE account.  Others you had to tap your band when you exited the ride once you saw your pic.  My magic band was my ticket, so I'm sorry I can't be of more help with an actual ticket and the ride photos.


----------



## chrispgross

We are going a three stay split stay over 10 days in June. If I purchase Memory Maker, will it be good for the entire trip or just for one of the resort stays? Also, our group is in 2 different units for part of the stay. Do they just need to be in MDE or do we all need to be on the same reservation? Thanks!


----------



## DianaMB333

Hi!.. I have already purchase the memory maker for our summer trip, I can see it in my account at the webpage but not at the Disney experience app..

Should I do something to add it in the app?

thanks


----------



## wdwrule

DianaMB333 said:


> Hi!.. I have already purchase the memory maker for our summer trip, I can see it in my account at the webpage but not at the Disney experience app..
> 
> Should I do something to add it in the app?
> 
> thanks


I don’t believe there’s anything to do with adding to the app. It is already included in the app once purchased. After your pics start coming through on the app you’ll see them in Photos and can then activate them. There will be an activate button once your pictures start. Not sure why they’ve never made it obvious that it’s included on the app though, so I understand your confusion.


----------



## DianaMB333

wdwrule said:


> I don’t believe there’s anything to do with adding to the app. It is already included in the app once purchased. After your pics start coming through on the app you’ll see them in Photos and can then activate them. There will be an activate button once your pictures start. Not sure why they’ve never made it obvious that it’s included on the app though, so I understand your confusion.


Thanks!


----------



## Wedgeout

Will be good entire stay. When go and get first picture started, you will get to activate to start unlocking (loses the water mark). You get 30 days of use and think up to 45 days before pictures expire. We just bought one at the pre-trip discount on my wife’s MDE account. She scanned magicband each time at photographer and handled all the pictures and downloads. Pictures from rides and special enhanced videos also showed up!! Remember to get the super zoom shots at HS, MK, and AK!!!


----------



## Becky Mouse

Wedgeout said:


> Will be good entire stay. When go and get first picture started, you will get to activate to start unlocking (loses the water mark). You get 30 days of use and think up to 45 days before pictures expire. We just bought one at the pre-trip discount on my wife’s MDE account. She scanned magicband each time at photographer and handled all the pictures and downloads. Pictures from rides and special enhanced videos also showed up!! Remember to get the super zoom shots at HS, MK, and AK!!!



I know about the MK zoom shot in the hub and the AK zoom shot by the tree of life, but where is the HS zoom shot?


----------



## Wedgeout

I


Becky Mouse said:


> I know about the MK zoom shot in the hub and the AK zoom shot by the tree of life, but where is the HS zoom shot?


The HS one is in Galaxy’s Edge out front of Docking Bay 7 overlooking the Millennium Falcon!! In AK the zoom we took is by Expedition Everest!


----------



## Becky Mouse

Wedgeout said:


> The HS one is in Galaxy’s Edge out front of Docking Bay 7 overlooking the Millennium Falcon!! In AK the zoom we took is by Expedition Everest!


Oh! That's right. I was thinking about that 360 photo.


----------



## Cal-Pie

We are making our first trip to WDW in 2 weeks. I wasn't planning on buying MM, but since they started allowing maskless pics outdoors, I decided to pull the trigger. We are staying off site, not planning on buying magic bands. My husband does have an apple phone. What is the process of linking pictures? Will ride photos automatically link to his phone? Is it better for at least one of us to have a magic band? Sorry for the newbieness, we are DL regulars and WDW is a foreign land.


----------



## Dashzap

Cal-Pie said:


> What is the process of linking pictures? Will ride photos automatically link to his phone? Is it better for at least one of us to have a magic band?



Up until a few weeks ago, you had to either have a Magic band or go to the Photopass desk in the park and have them search out your photo and link it.
Now, before you get on a ride, open the mydisneyexperience app on your phone AND turn on bluetooth. That should link your photos.


----------



## Dashzap

chrispgross said:


> We are going a three stay split stay over 10 days in June. If I purchase Memory Maker, will it be good for the entire trip or just for one of the resort stays? Also, our group is in 2 different units for part of the stay. Do they just need to be in MDE or do we all need to be on the same reservation? Thanks!



Memory Maker includes all your Disney PhotoPass media from within 30 days from the date of first activation. 

One person (you) is the Memory Maker owner who is the only one who can download photos. 

You can download your own photos and those of up to 25 members of your family and friends list in mydisneyexperience. They don't have to be on the same reservation or in the same park as you. Just be sure you have all linked your mydisneyexperience accounts via the friends and family list and everyone has accepted the invitation to share.


----------



## Highgrove

First day, and Haunted Mansiion and 7DMT both only showed a single picture of someone else in the “pick a photo” portion of memory maker.

Do I need to tap in or do something Right after the ride?  4 more days, but would like to get this resolved….

Many thanks!


----------



## awfpack

We will be at Disney World next month  (June ) to celebrate our 19th anniversary.  The first day we will be at Magic Kingdom.  How can I surprise my wife and 2 daughters that I have booked us a Disney Cruise (Our 1st cruise ever) for May 2022 to celebrate our 20th anniversary even though it is over a year away while we are in Magic Kingdom. 
Thanks 
No Capture the moment for my dates.


----------



## SMRT-1

Highgrove said:


> First day, and Haunted Mansiion and 7DMT both only showed a single picture of someone else in the “pick a photo” portion of memory maker.
> 
> Do I need to tap in or do something Right after the ride?  4 more days, but would like to get this resolved….
> 
> Many thanks!


There is no preview screen or tap point at the end of the ride for HM or 7DMT. Those rides are two of the handful of rides that only link to your account if you're wearing a Magic Band while on the ride (Pirates is another one). If you were wearing a Magic Band, and it still didn't link to your account, then you might need to contact PhotoPass support (FAQ link below) with the date and approximate time you were on the ride.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/photopass/missing-photos/


----------



## DianaMB333

awfpack said:


> We will be at Disney World next month  (June ) to celebrate our 19th anniversary.  The first day we will be at Magic Kingdom.  How can I surprise my wife and 2 daughters that I have booked us a Disney Cruise (Our 1st cruise ever) for May 2022 to celebrate our 20th anniversary even though it is over a year away while we are in Magic Kingdom.
> Thanks
> No Capture the moment for my dates.


There are Cruise merch at  the Yacht Club (and Co op at D Springs), you could get them there to pick some  congrats!


----------



## eleven24

Anyone ever have success in submitting missing pics on your Photopass gallery?  We rode Splash Mountain 3x over the course of a few days and none of the photos showed up.  Every other photo is there, except Splash.  Happened on a previous trip as well, and I submitted the missing photo request.  Even provided them the exact time we boarded the ride, but never get a response or see the photo.

Wondering if anyone else ever has success in this regard.  Kids are disappointed because Splash is going away and because, in their words, "those are the funniest pics we had" based on their posing for the camera.

EDIT: Can I make a suggestion to board mods?  After seeing this post get moved, which happens a lot, it's because there are just way too many board topics.  Perhaps being a UX designer it's only something I notice, but there's many times where I look through the many forums and sub forums and have no clue where to post something.


----------



## IluvMGM

Yes, they have found missing photos for us before.


----------



## RogueX

I did on a trip back in February 2019. I gave details of roughly what time (fortunately it was an after hours event), what we were wearing and a photo of what the two of us look like for comparison. They were able to find the missing pictures quickly.

This may have been easier because it was an after hours event, so there weren't as many people in the park at that time.


----------



## _19disnA

Probably some tech issue on how the photos are captured or stored.  We have gotten pictures of people we didn't know in some other car on various rides who were not part of our group !!!  I would also imagine if they have trouble reading your magic band or some glitch in the system, then the picture won't be stored correctly.  If a systems glitch, there probably is nothing they can do for you.


----------



## VAtink

Yup, had luck just the other week getting my missing pictures.  If you already submitted a request, look out for emails from them, it turns out mine weren't showing up because other guests on the ride removed their masks so they emailed me with a phone number I had to call to speak to someone about accepting a zoomed in photo and they warned me since it was so zoomed in it couldn't be printed larger than 4x6.


----------



## jvncnt

Several times they have located pictures for me.  Really easy process, but I do think we needed to know close approximations for times that the pictures were taken.


----------



## CarolynFH

eleven24 said:


> Anyone ever have success in submitting missing pics on your Photopass gallery?


Yes, I have, several times. As PP say above, use the Missing Photos link on the PhotoPass website and include as many specifics as you can - in addition to photos of us taken the same day, I’ve included the MB ID numbers (on the inside of the puck). The only ones they haven’t found turned out to be due to the photo system for that ride being down completely when we rode, so no photo was taken.


----------



## Becky Mouse

eleven24 said:


> Anyone ever have success in submitting missing pics on your Photopass gallery?  We rode Splash Mountain 3x over the course of a few days and none of the photos showed up.  Every other photo is there, except Splash.  Happened on a previous trip as well, and I submitted the missing photo request.  Even provided them the exact time we boarded the ride, but never get a response or see the photo.
> 
> Wondering if anyone else ever has success in this regard.  Kids are disappointed because Splash is going away and because, in their words, "those are the funniest pics we had" based on their posing for the camera.
> 
> EDIT: Can I make a suggestion to board mods?  After seeing this post get moved, which happens a lot, it's because there are just way too many board topics.  Perhaps being a UX designer it's only something I notice, but there's many times where I look through the many forums and sub forums and have no clue where to post something.



We've also had some photos take a few days to show up, while other photos taken around the same time show up immediately. It's kind of weird.

Also, I wonder if on Splash Mountain if there were people in the photo with  you who weren't wearing masks. I heard Disney won't release photos to people if there are unmasked people on the attraction.


----------



## eleven24

Becky Mouse said:


> We've also had some photos take a few days to show up, while other photos taken around the same time show up immediately. It's kind of weird.
> 
> Also, I wonder if on Splash Mountain if there were people in the photo with  you who weren't wearing masks. I heard Disney won't release photos to people if there are unmasked people on the attraction.



I thought that too about the masks, but all 3 rides on Splash Mountain?  That just seems too coincidental.  Two of the three of us are also AP holders, so one would think that if one band didn't get picked up the other would (since MM included with the AP).  I submitted 3 separate requests on Tuesday, but haven't received any response, nor have the photos appeared.  This is the same experience I had last year with requesting missing photos.  Submitted the request, never heard a thing back from Disney.  

Discouraging in that kids love Splash Mountain and specifically rode it knowing it is going away.


----------



## awfpack

Can someone tell me if they have any Disney Cruise  back drops?   What are some of the popular ones?   Thanks


----------



## RunWI1265

Piggy-backing on the question above about missing pictures. How long did you wait for a response? After my initial submission I haven’t heard back. It’s been 11 days. Now that I’ve had time to filter through details on my end I’ve been able to narrow down more missing ride pictures, even ones where we scanned our bands. I wish I had the time to call as I’ve heard many are successful that way but currently I’m not able to do that.


----------



## CarolynFH

RunWI1265 said:


> Piggy-backing on the question above about missing pictures. How long did you wait for a response? After my initial submission I haven’t heard back. It’s been 11 days. Now that I’ve had time to filter through details on my end I’ve been able to narrow down more missing ride pictures, even ones where we scanned our bands. I wish I had the time to call as I’ve heard many are successful that way but currently I’m not able to do that.


I've usually received an acknowledgement in a day or two, often the missing photos show up that quickly too.  Did you use *the Contact Us link *on the PhotoPass website?


----------



## RunWI1265

CarolynFH said:


> I've usually received an acknowledgement in a day or two, often the missing photos show up that quickly too.  Did you use *the Contact Us link *on the PhotoPass website?


I did use that link. I even provided near exact time and a picture showing who and what we were wearing. I think I’ll try contacting again with all the other pictures. I wouldn’t care but it was both of my kids first time on some rides due to hitting new height requirements. I’d like to have those memories!


----------



## CarolynFH

RunWI1265 said:


> I did use that link. I even provided near exact time and a picture showing who and what we were wearing. I think I’ll try contacting again with all the other pictures. I wouldn’t care but it was both of my kids first time on some rides due to hitting new height requirements. I’d like to have those memories!


Yes, I would try again too!  Good luck!


----------



## 123SA

I need some clarity on how memory maker for rides photos work with mobile magic vs magic bands.

1.  My youngest set of bands is from August 2019.  I have no problem with using the bands, but there seems to be some debate on the effectiveness of bands catching ride photos as they get older.  Would you suggest I buy new ones? 
2.  We all have iphones, so we can all have mobile magic, but does mobile magic catch the ride photos?  I don't want to stand around looking at the screens and then tapping the photo...that's not progress.

Thanks for your help


----------



## erionm

123SA said:


> I need some clarity on how memory maker for rides photos work with mobile magic vs magic bands.
> 
> 1.  My youngest set of bands is from August 2019.  I have no problem with using the bands, but there seems to be some debate on the effectiveness of bands catching ride photos as they get older.  Would you suggest I buy new ones?
> 2.  We all have iphones, so we can all have mobile magic, but does mobile magic catch the ride photos?  I don't want to stand around looking at the screens and then tapping the photo...that's not progress.
> 
> Thanks for your help


1.  Your bands from Aug 2019 really aren't that old and should work for ride photos.
2.  If bluetooth is enabled on the iPhone(s), ride photos should link.

Automatic linking is not perfect.  Sometimes it won't link anything and sometimes you might get pictures of someone else.  Most of the time it works pretty good.


----------



## ppmcoj

If I purchase the MM today at the advance purchase price, will it be active 72 hours from now on Saturday afternoon or will it take until Sunday to be active?


----------



## Disney102015

We loved having Memory Maker when we had an AP but are debating if it’s worth the cost this trip. With no character meets, and masks on in ride photos, I wasn’t sure how many photos we’ll really want to keep. But, I hope we’ll at least have a couple nice castle pics or tree of life pics we might want to keep.
Does anyone know how much each photo is, if purchased after the fact? Or if there are packages you can get after the fact, like 5 photos for X amount (or even buy all the pics for X amount, if we wind up with more good pics than I expected)? Thanks!!


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Considering at the moment, CM's are not allowed to take photos with our own phones, Memory maker seems like a pretty cool thing to get this year. 

Little steep on pricing though


----------



## Music City Mama

We've used a photopass photographer once so far this trip (really need to do more but I'm too lazy to wait in line). But we've done Splash Mountain, RnR, and EE, saw our photos, even tapped our magic bands and NONE of them have shown up. Haunted Mansion and POTC didn't show up either, but especially surprised about the ones where we tapped our magic bands. No maskless people on the rides either so that's not it. I don't want to deal with this on our vacation so do I just need to try and remember when/where we took all of these photos? I've never had this happen before.


----------



## CarolynFH

Music City Mama said:


> We've used a photopass photographer once so far this trip (really need to do more but I'm too lazy to wait in line). But we've done Splash Mountain, RnR, and EE, saw our photos, even tapped our magic bands and NONE of them have shown up. Haunted Mansion and POTC didn't show up either, but especially surprised about the ones where we tapped our magic bands. No maskless people on the rides either so that's not it. I don't want to deal with this on our vacation so do I just need to try and remember when/where we took all of these photos? I've never had this happen before.


If you want to use the Missing Photos link to email PhotoPass to look for them, and you can give them at least the date and the ID number of the MB that was used, that might help - but the more information you can give them (time, number, genders and descriptions of the people involved, what they were wearing, another photo taken the same day, etc.), the more likely they’ll find your photos.


----------



## carlosalonsor

Sorry, I don't understand How does it works the "Advance Purchase" of the Memory Maker? 
If I buy it today, when does it starts working and for how long?


----------



## erionm

carlosalonsor said:


> Sorry, I don't understand How does it works the "Advance Purchase" of the Memory Maker?


From the MM purchase page:


> *Memory Maker Waiting Period*
> If Memory Maker is purchased at the advance purchase price, any photos taken within 3 days of (or prior to) the date Memory Maker is purchased are not included and must be purchased separately.





carlosalonsor said:


> If I buy it today, when does it starts working and for how long?


You have to activate MM.  You do that when you go to download your first photo.  Once activated, you can download any photos taken within 30 days of activation.  Photos in your account expire 45 days after the date they are taken.  A 15 day extension (for a total of 60 days) is available for purchase.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/memory-maker/


----------



## disneyfan719

Hi! My daughter is in Disney on her High School senior class trip.  The school bought group ticket sales and told them not to link their 3 day passes to their accounts since they aren't in their individual names.  I am an AP and I have memory maker.  Is there a way to get her Photopass photos off of her ticket? She's been manually scanning it whenever she gets a pic taken.


----------



## KMarston

I purchased the advance Memory Maker on Wednesday, trip starts Saturday. I don’t see it on my plans. Will it not show up until tomorrow. When I go to my friends and family with MDE there is a note that I share photos with them. I’ve tried linking it manually but it tells me it’s linked.


----------



## DebLovesPooh

disneyfan719 said:


> Hi! My daughter is in Disney on her High School senior class trip.  The school bought group ticket sales and told them not to link their 3 day passes to their accounts since they aren't in their individual names.  I am an AP and I have memory maker.  Is there a way to get her Photopass photos off of her ticket? She's been manually scanning it whenever she gets a pic taken.



I've never done it, but I think.multiple parties can use one memory maker account. This might help? https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/photopass/photo-sharing/


----------



## DebLovesPooh

KMarston said:


> I purchased the advance Memory Maker on Wednesday, trip starts Saturday. I don’t see it on my plans. Will it not show up until tomorrow. When I go to my friends and family with MDE there is a note that I share photos with them. I’ve tried linking it manually but it tells me it’s linked.



I don't think you will see it until you take pics and you have the option to activate it. But maybe someone else has more info?


----------



## KMarston

Thank you!


----------



## shelbel95

Anyone who has been recently - are there still plenty of photo pass photographers throughout the parks? We have always purchased Memory Maker and probably will for our next trip. I was just curious if it seemed like they are still pretty easy to find out and about? Thanks!


----------



## CarolynFH

shelbel95 said:


> Anyone who has been recently - are there still plenty of photo pass photographers throughout the parks? We have always purchased Memory Maker and probably will for our next trip. I was just curious if it seemed like they are still pretty easy to find out and about? Thanks!


We didn’t get to AK until 4 yesterday, after a pretty heavy rain, and the only PP photographer we saw was on her way out of the park. Going late to Epcot this afternoon - will report back.


----------



## elittleton

We ran into the same thing at HS.  We didn’t get a Photo Pass picture before the park closed.  After my DD road one last ride we couldn’t find a photographer anywhere so no HS picture.   We are used to them taking pictures at MK for an hour after park closing.


----------



## tbelle3

Are there pp photographers at Blizzard Beach these days? I think I asked in a wrong forum the other day and didn't get a reply. Have a quick trip coming up in July with only 2 park hopper plus days so trying to decide if getting MM is worth it or not. I know can always do the 2 single days, but if I can get more out of the full MM would rather go that route. Any feedback appreciated!


----------



## erionm

KMarston said:


> I purchased the advance Memory Maker on Wednesday, trip starts Saturday. I don’t see it on my plans. Will it not show up until tomorrow. When I go to my friends and family with MDE there is a note that I share photos with them. I’ve tried linking it manually but it tells me it’s linked.


It should show up on the MDE website if you click "Tickets & Memory Maker" under "My Plans, Reservations and Tickets" on the main page.


----------



## CarolynFH

We did see a few PP photographers at Epcot yesterday evening, but not as many as usual. We didn’t arrive until 6:30-ish, though.


----------



## MrsW

We are thinking about getting the Memory Maker for an upcoming trip with our grandkids.  We've never used it before.  We are DVC members with 2 linked reservations - a room for us and another for our son and family.  My question about getting the Memory Maker is will all 5 of us with park passes have our pictures show up on it?   Is there something we'll need to do when we purchase it to make sure of that?  Thanks for any advice or suggestions!


----------



## shelbel95

I just purchased Memory Maker. There are four of us in our party - me, my husband, my 2 kids (ages 8 and 10). I currently have the memory maker assigned to me, but it says I can reassign it to someone else and my husband shows up as an eligible option. 

I don't ride all the rides with my family, I can't do roller coasters. So, should I reassign to my husband so that ride photos will show up that I am not on? Or, will they still show up because we are all in a travel party together, even if I am not on the ride?


----------



## erionm

MrsW said:


> We are thinking about getting the Memory Maker for an upcoming trip with our grandkids.  We've never used it before.  We are DVC members with 2 linked reservations - a room for us and another for our son and family.  My question about getting the Memory Maker is will all 5 of us with park passes have our pictures show up on it?   Is there something we'll need to do when we purchase it to make sure of that?  Thanks for any advice or suggestions!





shelbel95 said:


> I just purchased Memory Maker. There are four of us in our party - me, my husband, my 2 kids (ages 8 and 10). I currently have the memory maker assigned to me, but it says I can reassign it to someone else and my husband shows up as an eligible option.
> 
> I don't ride all the rides with my family, I can't do roller coasters. So, should I reassign to my husband so that ride photos will show up that I am not on? Or, will they still show up because we are all in a travel party together, even if I am not on the ride?


You will see photos for everyone that's linked to your Family & Friends list.


----------



## shelbel95

erionm said:


> You will see photos for everyone that's linked to your Family & Friends list.


Thank you! That's what I thought, but my husband has always ordered in the past, so I wanted to make sure.


----------



## Dicentras

Hi friends,  we will be arriving next week - I typically get MM, but won’t be this time.  I’m wondering if you can still have a photo pass photographer take your photo (with their camera) and just pay for the single shots versus all of memory maker?   Thanks!


----------



## CarolynFH

Dicentras said:


> Hi friends,  we will be arriving next week - I typically get MM, but won’t be this time.  I’m wondering if you can still have a photo pass photographer take your photo (with their camera) and just pay for the single shots versus all of memory maker?   Thanks!


Yes, you can have the PP photographers take as many photos as you want. They’ll all show up in MDE along with ride photos, and you can pay to buy any individual photos you’d like to have. I have no idea what the single photo price is, but I’m sure someone will be along here to tell you.


----------



## macrom75

I’m hoping to get some clarification on Memory Maker and PhotoPass sharing, as we didn’t quite get a clear answer in AK today.

I purchased the Memory Maker, and all is good for me. Linked up, etc. I can see all of our photos from the roaming photographers + ride photos, and I can download them or share them. My family, however, only sees a portion of the photos, and the ones they do see are all watermarked. Is it even possible to have their MDE app show unmarked photos as well as all of the ones on my app?


----------



## CarolynFH

macrom75 said:


> I’m hoping to get some clarification on Memory Maker and PhotoPass sharing, as we didn’t quite get a clear answer in AK today.
> 
> I purchased the Memory Maker, and all is good for me. Linked up, etc. I can see all of our photos from the roaming photographers + ride photos, and I can download them or share them. My family, however, only sees a portion of the photos, and the ones they do see are all watermarked. Is it even possible to have their MDE app show unmarked photos as well as all of the ones on my app?


Unless they pay for a given photo or buy their own MM, the photos will be watermarked. However, I think they should be able to see your photos as long as you’re sharing your photos with each of them (a setting in your F&F list) and on the Photos page in MDE, under Filters, they click View All (I think it defaults to Only Mine).


----------



## 2letterwords

Hoping for help in confirming what I'm thinking. We have a trip this summer. Sister purchased MM and we are all connected via MDE. I also have a 2022 summer trip for which I purchased MM. As long as I don't download images, my MM purchase won't activate,  correct? 

I've never had two trips planned simultaneously so I'm not 100% sure. Thanks!


----------



## marianne casey

Can I reassign  the memory maker after I edit the photos I want, so someone else can edit their's, or is it strictly one person who can do all the editing for their party?   Sorry I searched an nothing clear came up on this . Thanks everyone.


----------



## CarolynFH

marianne casey said:


> Can I reassign  the memory maker after I edit the photos I want, so someone else can edit their's, or is it strictly one person who can do all the editing for their party?   Sorry I searched an nothing clear came up on this . Thanks everyone.


The owner of the photos is the only one who can log in to edit photos while they're still on the PP website.  So you would have to give other people your PP login for them to be able to edit on the PP website before download.  Otherwise, you can download them and give them the original photos to edit (of course then they lose the Disney embellishments).


----------



## snowpack

Somewhere I saw a post about pictures that werent taken with a photographer, but like an automated system? Is this part of the memory maker or something different?


----------



## DisneyFan5404

We are DVC members and purchased our Annual Passes before Covid.  We have not had annual passes before this.  We have not activated them but have a trip planned July 8-11th and will activate them when we get there.  Will our Memory Maker be active as soon as we activate the annual passes?  I know you normally need to purchase your Memory Maker in advance.  Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## erionm

DisneyFan5404 said:


> We are DVC members and purchased our Annual Passes before Covid.  We have not had annual passes before this.  We have not activated them but have a trip planned July 8-11th and will activate them when we get there.  Will our Memory Maker be active as soon as we activate the annual passes?  I know you normally need to purchase your Memory Maker in advance.  Thank you in advance for your help.


Technically, the photo download entitlement with an annual pass is NOT memory maker, but works much like it.  As soon as you activate the AP, you will be able to download your photos.


----------



## BigMike497

Thank you for the information. Going next month. What are some people's favorite Photo Locations? Plan on doing all the super zoom shots.


----------



## amyadams1020

I’m trying to add a frame to my pictures and I am having a hard time downloading it on my iPhone. Any tips would help. Thanks.


----------



## tripplanner2

So with all the changes and no free Magic Bands,  I am wondering how photos are being linked to your account. I am looking into a smartwatch that will work in the same way as a Magic Band.  Apple is not an option being that it is too expensive. Any affordable smartwatch options out there so that I can pay, store tickets, and use Memory Maker?


----------



## CarolynFH

tripplanner2 said:


> So with all the changes and no free Magic Bands,  I am wondering how photos are being linked to your account. I am looking into a smartwatch that will work in the same way as a Magic Band.  Apple is not an option being that it is too expensive. Any affordable smartwatch options out there so that I can pay, store tickets, and use Memory Maker?


You can enable Bluetooth for your MDE, and photos will connect to your account via your phone, assuming it's somewhere with you when you ride.  Sorry I can't help with smartwatch recommendations.


----------



## tripplanner2

That is huge. So as long as bluetooth is enabled, all of my ride photos will connect to MDE? My old Magic Bands will work if I tap the mickey by the ride photos. Thank you for the help.


----------



## CarolynFH

tripplanner2 said:


> That is huge. So as long as bluetooth is enabled, all of my ride photos will connect to MDE? My old Magic Bands will work if I tap the mickey by the ride photos. Thank you for the help.


Yep! Look *HERE *for Disney's instructions.


----------



## tripplanner2

CarolynFH said:


> Yep! Look *HERE *for Disney's instructions.





CarolynFH said:


> Yep! Look *HERE *for Disney's instructions.


Thank you so much! That is awesome information.


----------



## TNKim

Can someone tell me what I’m doing wrong when trying to edit my Memory Maker photos? In the past, I’ve edited our photos in my MDE account on the website, cropping or adding stickers or frames.  Evidently you now are only able to edit the photos in the app.  I’ve tried on my iPhone and iPad, but when I go to the frame choices, it shows a spinning icon saying “Loading Boarders.” The same thing happens when I try to add a sticker or filter.  It won’t let me add a frame or sticker, or save the filter choice.  My time to edit the photos is about to expire so I need to figure it out.  I’ve already downloaded & saved all the photos but I thought I could still edit them since they are still in MDE, then download the newly edited photos.


----------



## nduckles

I always thought that Memory Maker was cheaper if you bought it before your stay.  When I try to purchase it (my trip is in 3 weeks) the cost says $199, not $169.  So we’ve lost THAT benefit too??


----------



## Jadyreen1282

I still see the advanced purchase on their site for 169.00


----------



## nduckles

Jadyreen1282 said:


> I still see the advanced purchase on their site for 169.00


Thank you, I just now specifically searched for the advance purchase one.  I guess I expected it to just show up as an advanced purchase discount on my MDE.  Again, thank you.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

If I have purchased Memory Maker for the first half of a split stay, it will be good for the second half, correct? I've read the site and I "think" that I'm good but I'm asking for reassurance that I understand it correctly.


----------



## erionm

zebrastreyepz said:


> If I have purchased Memory Maker for the first half of a split stay, it will be good for the second half, correct?


Yes.  MM is not tied in anyway to your actual resort stay.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

erionm said:


> Yes.  MM is not tied in anyway to your actual resort stay.


Thank you for the verification! I appreciate it!


----------



## Disneygrl71

I’m really wanting to buy the MM for our end of July trip, but now hesitant after seeing the Orange County mayor recommended masks again. I don’t want to pay that much for pictures with masks. I wonder if Disney will make masks mandatory  again?


----------



## Obi-J Kenobi

No idea.  We had MM for our trip with indoor masks.  My DW bought the MM package.  I was hesitant.  I have ended up purchasing all sorts of pictures and created vinyl artwork with our outdoor maskless pictures.  In the end, it turned out to be a great investment for our family.  I really cherish our pictures.  

Also, when we went CMs were not allowed to take pictures with our phones as that was COVID safety measure for staff.  That too has changed as far as I am aware.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Is it better to wait to buy the One Day Memory Maker since it doesn't seem like there is a discount for buying it in advance?


----------



## Disneygrl71

Ok, I just purchased the advanced memory maker for our trip next Sat. Is there anything I need to do right now, or do I just show up at the parks and let them scan the magic band (for either myself or son) and the pictures link up? Just want to make sure I’m reading everything correctly. Thanks


----------



## bigcrit

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Is it better to wait to buy the One Day Memory Maker since it doesn't seem like there is a discount for buying it in advance?



I noticed the app doesn't appear to give a discount for purchasing in advance. Go to the website and log in. It shows up there. You pay 169.00 versus 199.00. Good luck! That's the way I purchased ours the other day.


----------



## bigcrit

Disneygrl71 said:


> Ok, I just purchased the advanced memory maker for our trip next Sat. Is there anything I need to do right now, or do I just show up at the parks and let them scan the magic band (for either myself or son) and the pictures link up? Just want to make sure I’m reading everything correctly. Thanks


After you get your first picture, you go into the app, select the picture(Will have a watermark), and select activate.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

bigcrit said:


> I noticed the app doesn't appear to give a discount for purchasing in advance. Go to the website and log in. It shows up there. You pay 169.00 versus 199.00. Good luck! That's the way I purchased ours the other day.


I’m looking at the one day memory maker which on the app says it’s $69.99. I’ll check the website just to see if there’s a discount.


----------



## erionm

CookieandOatmeal said:


> I’m looking at the one day memory maker which on the app says it’s $69.99. I’ll check the website just to see if there’s a discount.


No discount on the 1-day MM.  Only the regular MM has a pre-trip discounted price.


----------



## tx2tn

I have purchased the Memory Maker Service for our trip in September. How many people can share in its use? There are 9 in my Party.


----------



## FinallyFL

It's more than 9 as I had 10 people in my group in June.


----------



## harleyquinn

tx2tn said:


> I have purchased the Memory Maker Service for our trip in September. How many people can share in its use? There are 9 in my Party.


There is no cap. Everyone just needs to be linked in MDE.


----------



## CarolynFH

To clarify, everyone in your F&F group in MDE will be able to see all the photos, but they'll see a watermark across them.  Only the "owner" of the MM (you) will be able to see the photos without watermarks and be able to download them and then share them with your F&F.


----------



## DFelt1

I have an upcoming trip with two families in a 2 bedroom. Each family has a single MDE account with the other people managed by 1 parent. We've linked the two accounts and linked each person in each account. ETA: I've purchased Memory Maker already.

They are newbies to MDE and I don't want them to accidentally alter our plans. In Family & Friends, as long as we've all selected to share Photopass photos, can we set it to only view shared plans? Any problems with their photos syncing to my Photopass in that situation?

Thanks


----------



## CarolynFH

DFelt1 said:


> I have an upcoming trip with two families in a 2 bedroom. Each family has a single MDE account with the other people managed by 1 parent. We've linked the two accounts and linked each person in each account. ETA: I've purchased Memory Maker already.
> 
> They are newbies to MDE and I don't want them to accidentally alter our plans. In Family & Friends, as long as we've all selected to share Photopass photos, can we set it to only view shared plans? Any problems with their photos syncing to my Photopass in that situation?
> 
> Thanks


They need to set their MDE for you to view their photos (and of course you can set it for them to view yours).  And yes, you can set it so they can only view shared plans.  They will see the photos with a watermark; you will see them without a watermark and can download them and share them via email, flash drive, etc.  I believe that the only plans they could alter would be plans you all share, such as park pass reservations (and FP if it comes back by then).  I don't think they could mess with your hotel reservations unless they logged into your MDE account, and only the person set as manager of an ADR can change it.


----------



## DFelt1

CarolynFH said:


> They need to set their MDE for you to view their photos (and of course you can set it for them to view yours).  And yes, you can set it so they can only view shared plans.  They will see the photos with a watermark; you will see them without a watermark and can download them and share them via email, flash drive, etc.  I believe that the only plans they could alter would be plans you all share, such as park pass reservations (and FP if it comes back by then).  I don't think they could mess with your hotel reservations unless they logged into your MDE account, and only the person set as manager of an ADR can change it.


Much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## GoHerbie

Does the memory maker website still have borders and stickers?  They weren't available in our Dec 2019 photos, and the only recent info in this thread was from the spring where you could only add them through an Apple app (don't have) and not the website.  If the usual borders aren't available to add on the website, we'll skip memory maker in our upcoming Dec trip and just buy 1 or 2 good shots ... will save us a lot of standing in Christmas photos lines!


----------



## mom2rtk

GoHerbie said:


> Does the memory maker website still have borders and stickers?  They weren't available in our Dec 2019 photos, and the only recent info in this thread was from the spring where you could only add them through an Apple app (don't have) and not the website.  If the usual borders aren't available to add on the website, we'll skip memory maker in our upcoming Dec trip and just buy 1 or 2 good shots ... will save us a lot of standing in Christmas photos lines!


They do, but can only be accessed on the Apple app. They can't be saved to your account, but can be messaged or emailed to yourself. It's been this way for years. I just edited mine last week from our visit in June. It was the same.


----------



## GoHerbie

mom2rtk said:


> They do, but can only be accessed on the Apple app. They can't be saved to your account, but can be messaged or emailed to yourself. It's been this way for years. I just edited mine last week from our visit in June. It was the same.


Thanks for the info!  Too bad this part of magic hasn't returned, so we'll be skipping memory maker and will only visit a few photographers and might purchase 1 or 2 photos that turn out well.


----------



## 123SA

How long do photos take to show up in account?  I have about 1/2 my photos from yesterday but I think it’s only capturing my band and my daughters band and not the 3 others.   We all have bands and everyone has blue tooth enabled. We are all in a family and friends group.


----------



## CarolynFH

123SA said:


> How long do photos take to show up in account?  I have about 1/2 my photos from yesterday but I think it’s only capturing my band and my daughters band and not the 3 others.   We all have bands and everyone has blue tooth enabled. We are all in a family and friends group.


Some of them take 24 hours or a little more, especially if there are special effects added to them. Any longer than that, and I’ll send them an email via the Missing Photos link. Something I have noticed, though, is that I have to be sure my PhotoPass page is set to View All instead of Only Mine.


----------



## 123SA

CarolynFH said:


> Some of them take 24 hours or a little more, especially if there are special effects added to them. Any longer than that, and I’ll send them an email via the Missing Photos link. Something I have noticed, though, is that I have to be sure my PhotoPass page is set to View All instead of Only Mine.



thanks. I did check that.  That’s not it.  I’m missing lots of ride photos.  It will be a lot to track down.
Today is Tuesday and I’m missing photos from Sunday still and Monday.  I’m wondering if there is mask compliance issues although not from my group


----------



## CarolynFH

123SA said:


> thanks. I did check that.  That’s not it.  I’m missing lots of ride photos.  It will be a lot to track down.
> Today is Tuesday and I’m missing photos from Sunday still and Monday.  I’m wondering if there is mask compliance issues although not from my group


Could be, but I think their photo-linking system might be messed up. In March and June we received several photos that were not ours and did not receive the ones that were ours for the same ride. I had to submit several missing photos reports, and eventually they did find everything.


----------



## Heather07438

123SA said:


> thanks. I did check that.  That’s not it.  I’m missing lots of ride photos.  It will be a lot to track down.
> Today is Tuesday and I’m missing photos from Sunday still and Monday.  I’m wondering if there is mask compliance issues although not from my group


If you have a moment try to make a note of time/location of pics missing.  If they don't show up that info can help retrieve.  It's a pain but we have a hard time remembering as the days go on.


----------



## CarolynFH

Heather07438 said:


> If you have a moment try to make a note of time/location of pics missing.  If they don't show up that info can help retrieve.  It's a pain but we have a hard time remembering as the days go on.


I do too!  After our June trip I sent a Missing Photo email about our RnR photo, telling them the time I thought we had ridden.  They emailed back that they couldn't find it, and could the time be wrong, and I answered that it was probably the hour earlier than I originally said.  About a week later, the photo was in my account - it had been taken an hour LATER than I thought!   I'm going to have to keep notes about everything now, not just where we parked!


----------



## 123SA

I’m keeping track but at this point so many ride photos are missing I’ll need to put aside a whole day to take care of this.  Using magic bands from 2019 and we have Bluetooth on our phones


----------



## CarolynFH

123SA said:


> I’m keeping track but at this point so many ride photos are missing I’ll need to put aside a whole day to take care of this.  Using magic bands from 2019 and we have Bluetooth on our phones


Yes, we had several missing or mismatched (photos of strangers put into our account, ours weren't) despite having both Bluetooth enabled on my phone and DH wearing a MB puck on a lanyard.  It's pretty aggravating since you have to complete the same form over and over in order to report multiple photos missing.


----------



## sherlockmiles

We always get photo pass - all of us in pictures and not worrying about them....now it seems we will have to keep track of every single photo taken - UGGHH!!!  this does NOT sound relaxing......


----------



## CarolynFH

sherlockmiles said:


> We always get photo pass - all of us in pictures and not worrying about them....now it seems we will have to keep track of every single photo taken - UGGHH!!!  this does NOT sound relaxing......


Just a general idea of when you rode each ride will work - the online form asks for the time in 1-hour increments, e.g. did you ride between 9 and 10 AM or 10 and 11 AM, etc.


----------



## 123SA

CarolynFH said:


> Just a general idea of when you rode each ride will work - the online form asks for the time in 1-hour increments, e.g. did you ride between 9 and 10 AM or 10 and 11 AM, etc.



Right. But I’ve got 11 photos missing from day 1and 2 of a ten day trip. If that pace stays, that is a ridiculous amount to track down.  It is annoying to remember to write down the time for every ride with a photo   It is clearly not working correctly and both guest services and photopass services have no suggestions other than write down the info and they will try to find them. They can’t fix it so it doesn’t continue.


----------



## CarolynFH

123SA said:


> Right. But I’ve got 11 photos missing from day 1and 2 of a ten day trip. If that pace stays, that is a ridiculous amount to track down.  It is annoying to remember to write down the time for every ride with a photo   It is clearly not working correctly and both guest services and photopass services have no suggestions other than write down the info and they will try to find them. They can’t fix it so it doesn’t continue.


Wow, that's a lot!  Hopefully some will show up in the next day....


----------



## ShannyMcB

Never used memory maker or magic bands, apologies if this is already addressed somewhere. Do the pictures just show up for download or do we have to tap the bands somewhere?


----------



## erionm

ShannyMcB said:


> Never used memory maker or magic bands, apologies if this is already addressed somewhere. Do the pictures just show up for download or do we have to tap the bands somewhere?


If your MagicBand is no more than 2 years old, the photos should automatically link.  Even with a fairly new MagicBand, the readers do have issues at times and won't link your photos.  Most rides do have a photo display at end of the ride where you can tap your MagicBand if you want to.

7 Dwarfs Mine Train, Haunted Mansion, Slinky Dog Dash & Frozen Ever After (may be others) don't have photo displays, so it's not possible to manually link those ride photos.


----------



## snowpack

erionm said:


> 7 Dwarfs Mine Train, Haunted Mansion, Slinky Dog Dash & Frozen Ever After


Huh thats interesting. We did not get any pictures from those rides in Feb 2020 ( new magic bands)


----------



## 123SA

Day 9.  Saw lots of photopass photographers especially in AK and Dhs.  However, still we are only capturing about 25% of ride photos. 2019 magic bands and 4 phones with mobile magic and the blue tooth on.


----------



## mouserrificmom

I came here looking for info on the borders and enhancements when I couldn't find them on the website - what is the Apple Ap? Is it soemthing different than the MDE on my iPhone?


----------



## erionm

mouserrificmom said:


> I came here looking for info on the borders and enhancements when I couldn't find them on the website - what is the Apple Ap? Is it soemthing different than the MDE on my iPhone?


Only the MDE mobile app on Apple devices (iPhone/iPad) allow for adding borders, etc.

The feature was removed from the MDE website and the Android version of the MDE mobile app.


----------



## mouserrificmom

erionm said:


> Only the MDE mobile app on Apple devices (iPhone/iPad) allow for adding borders, etc.
> 
> The feature was removed from the MDE website and the Android version of the MDE mobile app.



I figured it out on the MDE app on the phone,  thanks!


----------



## 123SA

Is there anyway to download all of the photos?


----------



## erionm

123SA said:


> Is there anyway to download all of the photos?


Only if using the *website*.  Once you select a photo, a check box will appear that says "Select all Visible Media".  This will be under the "Download' button towards the top right.  The number of zip files created will vary based on the number of photos and videos in your account.

NOTE: Sometimes it doesn't really include all photos/videos in the zip files.  Not sure why, but it's happened to me previously.


----------



## Jenwdwfan

erionm said:


> Only if using the *website*.  Once you select a photo, a check box will appear that says "Select all Visible Media".  This will be under the "Download' button towards the top right.  The number of zip files created will vary based on the number of photos and videos in your account.
> 
> NOTE: Sometimes it doesn't really include all photos/videos in the zip files.  Not sure why, but it's happened to me previously.


I have this happen as well.  Some load some do not and I've even had them load twice.  System is very buggy that way


----------



## gharter

erionm said:


> Only if using the *website*.  Once you select a photo, a check box will appear that says "Select all Visible Media".  This will be under the "Download' button towards the top right.  The number of zip files created will vary based on the number of photos and videos in your account.
> 
> NOTE: Sometimes it doesn't really include all photos/videos in the zip files.  Not sure why, but it's happened to me previously.


Generally, I've eventually gotten all the photos, but it takes multiple attempts before the zipped files will download.  Frustrating, but still better than downloading them all individually.


----------



## CouponGirl

Not sure if this is the correct place to ask this - are the currently taking pictures with your own camera/phone like they would pre-covid?


----------



## sherlockmiles

CouponGirl said:


> Not sure if this is the correct place to ask this - are the currently taking pictures with your own camera/phone like they would pre-covid?



I hope not - those slow up the lines SOOOO much and take away from people who paid to utilize the photographer's service


----------



## mom2rtk

CouponGirl said:


> Not sure if this is the correct place to ask this - are the currently taking pictures with your own camera/phone like they would pre-covid?


They started doing this again this summer right after our late June visit. Not sure if that changed again with rising numbers.


sherlockmiles said:


> I hope not - those slow up the lines SOOOO much and take away from people who paid to utilize the photographer's service


We always buy Photopass but also love having my own shots. Ours this summer from Photopass were awful, way off center and some were too dark. I always relied on having a few keepers between the Photopass shots and the ones on my own camera.


----------



## CouponGirl

mom2rtk said:


> They started doing this again this summer right after our late June visit. Not sure if that changed again with rising numbers.
> 
> We always buy Photopass but also love having my own shots. Ours this summer from Photopass were awful, way off center and some were too dark. I always relied on having a few keepers between the Photopass shots and the ones on my own camera.


Thanks!


----------



## 123SA

erionm said:


> Only if using the *website*.  Once you select a photo, a check box will appear that says "Select all Visible Media".  This will be under the "Download' button towards the top right.  The number of zip files created will vary based on the number of photos and videos in your account.
> 
> NOTE: Sometimes it doesn't really include all photos/videos in the zip files.  Not sure why, but it's happened to me previously.




Thanks!   I'll need to go back and check to see what I actually downloaded.


----------



## 123SA

From my early August trip, I am missing about 50 ride photos.  Yikes.  I did call and no one can figure out why the ride photos weren't captured.

Anyway, the person was great and searched for and found a bunch of them, but it is a really slow process...not the customer service rep's fault.  I spent about two hours on the phone and she added about 10 photos to my account.  I may call back to find more if I find myself with a large chunk of free time.


They are censoring (?) photos in which people do not keep their masks on.  She said that she could request those photos to be edited, so that the maskless members of the ride are removed.   One of the missing photos was from tower of terror  - the video was in my account, but not the photo, and I can see the family behind us, all with their masks pulled down to their chins  -- you know, just wrecking things for everyone else in multiple ways.


----------



## OSUZorba

123SA said:


> From my early August trip, I am missing about 50 ride photos.  Yikes.  I did call and no one can figure out why the ride photos weren't captured.
> 
> Anyway, the person was great and searched for and found a bunch of them, but it is a really slow process...not the customer service rep's fault.  I spent about two hours on the phone and she added about 10 photos to my account.  I may call back to find more if I find myself with a large chunk of free time.
> 
> 
> They are censoring (?) photos in which people do not keep their masks on.  She said that she could request those photos to be edited, so that the maskless members of the ride are removed.   One of the missing photos was from tower of terror  - the video was in my account, but not the photo, and I can see the family behind us, all with their masks pulled down to their chins  -- you, just wrecking things for everyone else in multiple ways.


I've been having problems with ride pictures all week, figured it was because of old MBs. But missing some from splash we scanned at the end. I remember at least a couple people hand pulled their masks down in front of us, so that might be why. 

Bought a new MB tonight so hopefully we can get ride pictures the rest of the week. The phone thing doesn't appear to actually work, at least not for my wife or I.


----------



## 123SA

One thing I found odd about my conversation with the customer rep was she said it doesn’t look like anyone tapped their band at the end of the ride.  I didn’t think I had to tap the band.

did that change?


----------



## MinnieMSue

No you shouldn’t need to. Some rides there is no place to tap. When we did tap we got extra copies of the same photo. I think the system just does not work that well honestly.


----------



## BK2014

How do I link my AP photo pass add-on to my MDE?  And can I use the photo pass benefit before the first day I use the AP to enter a park?  We have a one day voucher that we are using this weekend for a park reservation before first using the AP on 10/1.


----------



## SquashBanana

What's the difference between photopass and memory maker?

How does photopass/memory maker work with the new APs? Is there any discount for adding on a package to an AP or do they have to purchase the same 1-day or 30-day package as non-AP holders?


----------



## erionm

BK2014 said:


> How do I link my AP photo pass add-on to my MDE?  And can I use the photo pass benefit before the first day I use the AP to enter a park?  We have a one day voucher that we are using this weekend for a park reservation before first using the AP on 10/1.


It's a benefit of your annual pass, so you don't (can't) link it separately.  If it works the same was as with the now discontinued Gold Passes, when you go to download photos, it will know you can download them for free.  The big unknown is if you can download photos taken prior to activation of the AP.


----------



## JasonTCV

This might be an odd question, but are there any places to print your photopass photos anymore?

I always remember going to Camera Center in Epcot , but obviously I know that closed.

We're thinking of maybe trying to get some pictures in front of the 50th Castle and using that as a 'postcard' in an envelope to mail to friends.

Wasn't sure if they even have photo printers on site anymore!


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

Hopefully someone could help me out....  On previous trips on the day of arrival we'd go to Springs and we'd buy the memory maker.  For our upcoming trip we aren't planning to do Springs on the day of arrival and just hang out at the resort.  

Are we able to go to guest services at any of the parks during our trip and add the memory maker on?  We are going to be at WDW for 10 days so if we don't add on until day 5 are the pics that were added to our account on days 1-4 still there?  We are buying at the military rate so the pre-purchase rate doesn't apply to us. 

thanks!


----------



## VandVsmama

*Found this on the WDW website:*

Memory Maker includes photos taken during the applicable Memory Maker window and linked to the Guest’s Memory Maker Disney account. A MagicBand, or an eligible mobile device with Bluetooth® technology enabled for the My Disney Experience app, is required to receive certain attraction photos and other digital content. Photos and other digital content will expire pursuant to the expiration policy. If Memory Maker is added to your Magic Your Way package or purchased at the advance purchase price, any photos taken within 3 days from the date Memory Maker is purchased will not be included and must be purchased separately. Valid theme park admission required for certain photo locations. Memory Maker and the PhotoPass Service are subject to the Terms and Conditions. Not responsible for missing, lost or damaged photos.

Memory Maker includes all your Disney PhotoPass media from within 30 days from the date of activation. Your Disney PhotoPass media will be available to download until that media expires pursuant to our expiration policy.

Memory Maker One Day Includes all your Disney PhotoPass media from 6:00 a.m. ET on the date of activation through 5:59 a.m. ET the following day. Your Disney PhotoPass media will be available to download until that media expires pursuant to our expiration policy.

*In the **Terms and Conditions page**, it says this:*

"*If you have purchased standard (30 days) Memory Maker at the regular price, you do not have a waiting period before your Memory Maker Window can begin. When purchased at the regular price,* the Memory Maker Window begins at 12:00 AM Eastern Time on the date you first download or unlock any Disney PhotoPass photos or other digital content on the Walt Disney World Resort site or the My Disney Experience app, and ends on the 30th day after such unlock or download date at 11:59 PM Eastern Time. When purchased at the regular price, your Memory Maker purchase also includes all unexpired photos and other digital content in your account at the time your Memory Maker purchase is linked to your Disney account. "

....in other words, if you wait until part way through your trip to activate it, it does NOT sound like the photos for the days PRIOR to the activation will be available free of charge.


----------



## TheSpooph

I’m going to be in the parks for two days next week - one Boo Bash night and one DHS day.  I’m thinking of purchasing two One Day Memory Maker packages. I could preview the photos first, right? And then decide if it’s worth buying?


----------



## sherlockmiles

TheSpooph said:


> I’m going to be in the parks for two days next week - one Boo Bash night and one DHS day.  I’m thinking of purchasing two One Day Memory Maker packages. I could preview the photos first, right? And then decide if it’s worth buying?


No.  In that case you would have to purchase desired photos individually.


----------



## 4nation

I have a trip on October 1 and purchased MM. My daughter has a trip the weekend before and is in my F&F group. Is there any way to do this where we both share MM without buying it twice?


----------



## MinnieMSue

TheSpooph said:


> I’m going to be in the parks for two days next week - one Boo Bash night and one DHS day.  I’m thinking of purchasing two One Day Memory Maker packages. I could preview the photos first, right? And then decide if it’s worth buying?



yes you can see the photos with a water mark before purchasing a one day memory maker. We did exactly that and purchased a single boo bash photo since we didn’t really want any other ones and then bought the one day memory maker for the next day’s photos. (We had a capture the moment session that day).


----------



## TheSpooph

MinnieMSue said:


> yes you can see the photos with a water mark before purchasing a one day memory maker. We did exactly that and purchased a single boo bash photo since we didn’t really want any other ones and then bought the one day memory maker for the next day’s photos. (We had a capture the moment session that day).



oh thank you - I thought this was how it would work but I wanted to double check. I like the idea of waiting to see how they turn out! How did you capture the moment session go?


----------



## MinnieMSue

TheSpooph said:


> oh thank you - I thought this was how it would work but I wanted to double check. I like the idea of waiting to see how they turn out! How did you capture the moment session go?



it was really good. Used for senior photos and booked 2 back to back sessions. They said we could go anywhere in the magic kingdom since we had 2 sessions but she mainly wanted castle area. They suggested starting in the little garden area beside the photo pass checkin and those photos were great. Went around the castle and did a number of areas and then over to the tangled restroom and got some shots with the lanterns hanging above. He worked really hard to get the shots. They sent another employee to kind of keep crowds back but he didn’t do so good at that so I blocked people from one side which really did keep it looking like there weren’t many people there. Got over 80 photos. Was definitely worth doing.


----------



## mom2rtk

MinnieMSue said:


> it was really good. Used for senior photos and booked 2 back to back sessions. They said we could go anywhere in the magic kingdom since we had 2 sessions but she mainly wanted castle area. They suggested starting in the little garden area beside the photo pass checkin and those photos were great. Went around the castle and did a number of areas and then over to the tangled restroom and got some shots with the lanterns hanging above. He worked really hard to get the shots. They sent another employee to kind of keep crowds back but he didn’t do so good at that so I blocked people from one side which really did keep it looking like there weren’t many people there. Got over 80 photos. Was definitely worth doing.


Any chance you'd share some?


----------



## MinnieMSue




----------



## MinnieMSue




----------



## MinnieMSue




----------



## MinnieMSue




----------



## MinnieMSue

There were just a few. She wanted the wishing well but I was not a huge fan of those photos since the well is so large they didn’t look as good. Also they did some inside the castle by the tile wall artwork. And some where she was walking toward the castle.  Also a few with art work on the wall by the tangled bathroom.


----------



## djbogue

We purchased memory maker for our trip that was suppose to be Sept 12 thru 19. But we rescheduled our trip to Nov 30 - Dec 3. Is the memory maker valid for the Nov trip since we haven't used it yet?


----------



## mom2rtk

MinnieMSue said:


> There were just a few. She wanted the wishing well but I was not a huge fan of those photos since the well is so large they didn’t look as good. Also they did some inside the castle by the tile wall artwork. And some where she was walking toward the castle.  Also a few with art work on the wall by the tangled bathroom.


Thanks! Those are great.


----------



## sponica

I've only ever bought it with a reservation package...but I feel like once I downloaded a photo from a photopass photographer it "Activated" or something?


----------



## djbogue

Just chatted with disney and she said that it is valid from the first day you 'Activated' it. And good for 45 days. So sponica you are correct.


----------



## FortWildernessLoopy

For legacy annual passholders: Can the memory maker be added on now (our current pass does not include it), or do we have to wait until we renew to a new plan to add it?


----------



## mom2febgirls

...


----------



## samandryanmom

Is it still a thing to join a Photopass share?


----------



## Cj2017

I have a couple of questions. I just bought the Memory Maker photo pass for $169.00. I get to Epcot on October 11th, do I have to do anything to get it activated or do I just scan my magic band and it automatically starts? Where do I get the ride photos added?


----------



## Mike Mantis

(I've tried to do my homework on this before posting!) ;-)

Seems like the policy is photos may be "removed" if people are not wearing masks on a ride but it seems like masks are not required for outside pictures correct?

I've been in June 2021 and August 2021 and going next week and just can't keep track!

Also, is the Photopass studio still open at Disney Springs?


----------



## Wildcard

I tried to post this in another thread but didn't get an answer....can Capture Your Moment only be booked at 60 days or 60+10?  We've got an upcoming trip, and I've tried a few dry runs when the 60 days go live at midnight.  I've seen availability at AK at 60 days, but nothing at MK, even refreshing immediately at midnight.  Is it really selling out that fast, or those with booked resort stays getting the first shot at time slots?


----------



## MinnieMSue

Wildcard said:


> I tried to post this in another thread but didn't get an answer....can Capture Your Moment only be booked at 60 days or 60+10?  We've got an upcoming trip, and I've tried a few dry runs when the 60 days go live at midnight.  I've seen availability at AK at 60 days, but nothing at MK, even refreshing immediately at midnight.  Is it really selling out that fast, or those with booked resort stays getting the first shot at time slots?



sorry I have not been on in a bit. It is just like booking dining 60+ Length of trip ( I believe up to 10 days)


----------



## Wildcard

MinnieMSue said:


> sorry I have not been on in a bit. It is just like booking dining 60+ Length of trip ( I believe up to 10 days)


Thank you!  I guess I won't stress it then until our window opens.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Wildcard said:


> Thank you!  I guess I won't stress it then until our window opens.



yeah I was worried because it was the main priority for our trip.It would have been disappointing to not have gotten a slot.


----------



## emilymad

Are there a lot of photographers around recently?  I see some older posts complaining about the lack of photographers.

This is our first trip in years that we don't have an AP.  I am trying to decide if it is worth it to buy MM.  I don't care about ride photos at all.  I like the night shots and some of the new magic shots for the 50th look cool.

How much is just one photo purchase?


----------



## rangerxenos

emilymad said:


> Are there a lot of photographers around recently?  I see some older posts complaining about the lack of photographers.
> 
> This is our first trip in years that we don't have an AP.  I am trying to decide if it is worth it to buy MM.  I don't care about ride photos at all.  I like the night shots and some of the new magic shots for the 50th look cool.
> 
> How much is just one photo purchase?



If you aren't really concerned about Magic Shots, give the photographer your phone/camera to take photos.


----------



## FinnsMom7

We are leaving Sat for a quick 2 day trip, I am not sure if I want the MM for both days or not, really depends on crowds/photopass availability and weather.  Can I purchase it after for just 1 single day once I see photos or no? Like Sunday I think I will want it for my bday in Epcot and MK - but if we end up not stopping for photos, or only a few and they are awful (humid hair and sweat) I don't want to waste money.


----------



## erionm

FinnsMom7 said:


> We are leaving Sat for a quick 2 day trip, I am not sure if I want the MM for both days or not, really depends on crowds/photopass availability and weather.  Can I purchase it after for just 1 single day once I see photos or no?


Yes


----------



## Jross34

If I don't purchase photopass when I get my season pass, can I add it on later for $99?


----------



## emilymad

How much is a single photo?  I have $25 in my mind but is that still the case?


----------



## jhlmendez

How necessary are magic bands when using photo pass?  Just read that some photos are synced via the magic bands.  We will be staying at Swan & Dolphin soon and I was not planning on buying magic bands since for guests at S&D Magic Bands basically just functions as park tickets (no purchasing, room keys, etc.).  

Should I reconsider that decision?  If so, does everyone in the party need a magic bands?  What would we miss by not having them?


----------



## CarolynFH

jhlmendez said:


> How necessary are magic bands when using photo pass?  Just read that some photos are synced via the magic bands.  We will be staying at Swan & Dolphin soon and I was not planning on buying magic bands since for guests at S&D Magic Bands basically just functions as park tickets (no purchasing, room keys, etc.).
> 
> Should I reconsider that decision?  If so, does everyone in the party need a magic bands?  What would we miss by not having them?


MBs are useful for linking certain ride photos (SDD, SDMT, others I can’t remember) to your account, but as long as one person who’s connected via F&F to you or the owner of MM is wearing a MB on the ride, you’ll get them. You can also get them by enabling Bluetooth for your MDE account, although that didn’t work very well for us in June (don’t know if it’s improved since then).


----------



## nurseberta

Anyone used Memory Maker recently? Is it worth it?? 
ride boots with masks likely won’t be as fun but any other experiences you can actually get a pic of your face? 
Anyone know if they still have photo booths around the parks? I think we hit one on the boardwalk and there was one in the gift shop of test track where we got a license for my son that was cool.
Trying to figure out if it’s worth it


----------



## fsjking

I purchased memory maker for an upcoming trip. I'm trying to make sure that everyone in my friends and family group are all included. There's 5 total and I'm completely handling their bookings in my My Disney Experience. Looking at the first post, and in the Photopass faq, it says something about clicking update on their name in the family and friends section then checking a photopass option. Problem is, theres nothing like that there. I can change their name and birthdate and thats it. Are they automatically on my memory maker because I am handling their booking, or is there something else I need to do?


----------



## erionm

fsjking said:


> I purchased memory maker for an upcoming trip. I'm trying to make sure that everyone in my friends and family group are all included. There's 5 total and I'm completely handling their bookings in my My Disney Experience. Looking at the first post, and in the Photopass faq, it says something about clicking update on their name in the family and friends section then checking a photopass option. Problem is, theres nothing like that there. I can change their name and birthdate and thats it. Are they automatically on my memory maker because I am handling their booking, or is there something else I need to do?


You will always see photos for profiles that you manage.  The photo share option only applies to "Connected' friends (those with their own MDE account).


----------



## FinnsMom7

I just got back from a 2 park day trip and decided the first day to purchase a single day MM and then see about the second, and I am extremely glad I did.  The 2nd day there were few and far PhotoPass spots - HS was the typical 4 down the entrance and 1 by ToT but none in TSL.  I was disappointed with how few there were outside SSE at night given how AMAZING it looks with the lights.  Our first day the crowds in Epcot were slim in AM so we were able to take the time to hunt out the spots.  MK was a zoo so photos were rushed


----------



## cgattis

And it might be a dumb one! But it’s been a few years and I just don’t remember this part….When I choose the advance purchase ($169), it asks me “who will use the item(s)?” But I only seem to be able to designate one person. If I want my kids’ bands to register in rides without me, Dino need to add them here? Or does it link pics from anyone in my MDE traveling party automatically? I THINK that’s the case because I don’t remember this part, but just wanted to consult the experts first! TIA!


----------



## Turksmom

Choose one person for the ability to download and manage(probably you), but everyone who is set to share plans in your friends and family list will be able to have pictures and ride photos taken and they will appear in your account, even without you


----------



## cgattis

Turksmom said:


> Choose one person for the ability to download and manage(probably you), but everyone who is set to share plans in your friends and family list will be able to have pictures and ride photos taken and they will appear in your account, even without you


Thanks!! I hoped that was right; I just didn’t remember that screen! That’s my last “to-do” for our trip! Squeeeee!!


----------



## Splash2013

Does anyone know if I add Memory Maker to my AP after my trip if I'll have access to photos taken on our trip last week and will it be the AP price of $99? I've been trying to get through on the phone but have been on hold for over an hour and can't seem to find the answer to this specific question anywhere online or on the boards. It also won't let me add memory maker online without buying another AP for the AP cost (just the normal $160+). If I can't access those photos I'll just choose a few to buy and add memory maker at guest relations on our next visit. Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Robo

The way it used to work before the "covid break" was that if
you bought an AP (which included MM back then) even photos in your file that were taken within a year prior to your owning that new AP new were automatically available for you to download as part of the AP's Memory Maker.
In  a similar fashion, If you are adding MM to an AP that was used at WDW prior to you adding that MM feature, it would  make sense that your photos would become available after the upgrade.


----------



## Splash2013

Robo said:


> The way it used to work before the "covid break" was that if
> you bought an AP (which included MM back then) even photos in your file that were taken within a year prior to your owning that new AP new were automatically available for you to download as part of the AP's Memory Maker.
> In  a similar fashion, If you are adding MM to an AP that was used at WDW prior to you adding that MM feature, it would  make sense that your photos would become available after the upgrade.



After 2.5 hours on hold I did get an answer direct from Disney. You can add it but only in person, not over the phone. However photos are held in your account for 355 days after taking them. Wish the first rep I spoke to at 1.5 hour mark had been able to tell me that without the second hour long transfer


----------



## lostprincess_danie

Search function is failing me this morning.  Two questions that have probably already been answered somewhere:
(1) Are individual photos available to purchase as digital files? I keep seeing lots about only able to purchase prints of individual images.
(2) Are photographers and CM once again allowed to use guests' phones/cameras?


----------



## jordaneasthere

I am having the same issue


----------



## MinnieMSue

lostprincess_danie said:


> Search function is failing me this morning.  Two questions that have probably already been answered somewhere:
> (1) Are individual photos available to purchase as digital files? I keep seeing lots about only able to purchase prints of individual images.
> (2) Are photographers and CM once again allowed to use guests' phones/cameras?



yes you can buy individual digital downloads. I did on a recent trip.
I believe cast members are allowed to use your camera to take a photo now


----------



## kariyava

Is there a list somewhere of all of the backgrounds available at the Photopass Studio at Disney Springs?  
Are there any Star Wars themed backgrounds available?


----------



## Ikaikalani

Am I able to have my picture  taken throughout the day and look at them later and buy just one or two? I'm confused as to what the difference is between Photo Pass and Memory Maker. I'll have Genie+ and I have seen the augmented reality shots from people,  but not sure what's what when it comes to the in park pictures.


----------



## Robo

Ikaikalani said:


> 1. Am I able to have my picture  taken throughout the day and look at them later and buy just one or two? I'm confused as to what the difference is between
> 2. Photo Pass and
> 3. Memory Maker.


1. Yes.
Briefly:
2. That is who/what "SHOOTS" the WDW photos. (CM's with cameras. On-ride photos taken. Etc.)
3. That is a (purchased) process/system that allows guests to download and keep _any and all_ of their PhotoPass photos.

But, click below for much better and detailed info:
www.disboards.com/threads/everything-photopass-memory-maker.3663430/


-


----------



## scrappinginontario

Ikaikalani said:


> Am I able to have my picture  taken throughout the day and look at them later and buy just one or two? I'm confused as to what the difference is between Photo Pass and Memory Maker. I'll have Genie+ and I have seen the augmented reality shots from people,  but not sure what's what when it comes to the in park pictures.


Your question has been merged with the Everything PhotoPass and Memory Maker thread.  Post 1 explains things well.


----------



## MiketheGrate

Has anyone seen if the Lantern Magic Shot is currently operational during normal hours?  If I pull it up on MDE, it just says that is available during the Christmas party.


----------



## DisReno

So, I purchased Memory Maker for our last trip for $169.  What exactly does that entitle me to?  Free downloads of all my photos?  But if I want to purchase products, pictures, cards, I still have to pay for them, correct?


----------



## ktlm

Yes.  You get to download all your photos as many times as you want until they expire.  Any products are a separate price.


----------



## torchlight

Probably a very dumb question here, but here I go.  We have a room booked for an upcoming trip a few months out (rented DVC points).  I bought 6-day park tickets for us all, linked them in my MDE account, and made park reservations for each day.  The resort room, all my guests, our park tickets, and our park reservations all look correct in my MDE account/app.  

Now, I also went and bought Memory Maker through MDE using the discounted advance purchase price.  I have the receipt for this in my email that includes a confirmation number.  Here is where I'm stuck.  Am I supposed to take another step?  How do I "link" this Memory Maker purchase to my upcoming resort stay and park tickets/reservations?  It is already linked to my MDE account, but how do I link it to that specific stay?  Or do I need to?

Thanks!


----------



## CarolynFH

torchlight said:


> Probably a very dumb question here, but here I go.  We have a room booked for an upcoming trip a few months out (rented DVC points).  I bought 6-day park tickets for us all, linked them in my MDE account, and made park reservations for each day.  The resort room, all my guests, our park tickets, and our park reservations all look correct in my MDE account/app.
> 
> Now, I also went and bought Memory Maker through MDE using the discounted advance purchase price.  I have the receipt for this in my email that includes a confirmation number.  Here is where I'm stuck.  Am I supposed to take another step?  How do I "link" this Memory Maker purchase to my upcoming resort stay and park tickets/reservations?  It is already linked to my MDE account, but how do I link it to that specific stay?  Or do I need to?
> 
> Thanks!


You don't need to link it to a specific resort stay.  It activates when you begin downloading photos from the app or website to your phone, tablet or computer.  Sounds like you're good to go - have fun!


----------



## BrotherCraig

Just got back and 70% of our photos came out blurry or just not good.  We enjoyed having it in the past and still got some good photos this time but the quality was pretty bad this go round.  We took probably 20 photos in front of the castle on main street and the spoke -- all different areas.  None has the full castle in it.  Thought that was odd.  Only photos that have the full castle are the one we took.


----------



## cgattis

Can you still contact Photopass by email for issues? I’m missing a Slinky Dog photo and my superzoom in Galaxy’s Edge isn’t playing anymore; now it just looks like a grainy still pic. But the website now says to call for missing photos (no email listed) and the wait is over two hours.

Apologies if this isn’t the right forum; wasn’t sure where else to put it and didn’t see a PP sticky anywhere!


----------



## CarolynFH

cgattis said:


> Can you still contact Photopass by email for issues? I’m missing a Slinky Dog photo and my superzoom in Galaxy’s Edge isn’t playing anymore; now it just looks like a grainy still pic. But the website now says to call for missing photos (no email listed) and the wait is over two hours.
> 
> Apologies if this isn’t the right forum; wasn’t sure where else to put it and didn’t see a PP sticky anywhere!


I had to go through several layers of the FAQ link at the bottom of the PhotoPass webpage but finally got to a page that says Contact Disney PhotoPass Service and allows filling out an online missing photos form (via a drop down box on that page). I tried to copy the link but it only goes to the main PP page. So, all I can recommend is to click on the link to Frequently Asked Questions and keep scrolling and clicking on questions that have to do with missing photos until you get to that page. Good luck!


----------



## cgattis

CarolynFH said:


> I had to go through several layers of the FAQ link at the bottom of the PhotoPass webpage but finally got to a page that says Contact Disney PhotoPass Service and allows filling out an online missing photos form (via a drop down box on that page). I tried to copy the link but it only goes to the main PP page. So, all I can recommend is to click on the link to Frequently Asked Questions and keep scrolling and clicking on questions that have to do with missing photos until you get to that page. Good luck!


Thanks so much! That’s probably the same link as the almost-last post in the sticky at the top of this thread. And thanks to the mod who moved me here….I swear I looked for a sticky but I guess I didn’t expect it to be right up top, so I scrolled past it! I thought it was crazy to want people to call and then have to enter all their info, rather than having people write it down for them! Hope they can find it; we’ve had great luck in the past.


----------



## CarolynFH

cgattis said:


> Thanks so much! That’s probably the same link as the almost-last post in the sticky at the top of this thread. And thanks to the mod who moved me here….I swear I looked for a sticky but I guess I didn’t expect it to be right up top, so I scrolled past it! I thought it was crazy to want people to call and then have to enter all their info, rather than having people write it down for them! Hope they can find it; we’ve had great luck in the past.


We’ve had great response in the past, too - including last June, when the “estimated time taken” that I told them was two hours off! And they still found it!


----------



## cgattis

CarolynFH said:


> We’ve had great response in the past, too - including last June, when the “estimated time taken” that I told them was two hours off! And they still found it!


Well we took a selfie in line, so I should be able to tell them much closer than two hours lol! But I don’t remember seeing the camera flash that time, so it might not have actually taken. But I know if it’s there, they’ll find it!


----------



## winnieofpooh

Will photopass photographers still use your phone to take photos? I think I read they weren’t doing this anymore once the parks reopened last year, but wasn’t sure if that policy had changed.


----------



## 01Sweetpea

We were in Disney on 12/6 & 12/7, before we left we stopped by the theater in MK to view our pictures, however they weren’t available.  We are now home and I can see the pictures on the MDE app, and I like ONE picture, however I don’t see an option to buy/print just that one picture.  Do really have to spend $70 to download that one picture?


----------



## MinnieMSue

01Sweetpea said:


> We were in Disney on 12/6 & 12/7, before we left we stopped by the theater in MK to view our pictures, however they weren’t available.  We are now home and I can see the pictures on the MDE app, and I like ONE picture, however I don’t see an option to buy/print just that one picture.  Do really have to spend $70 to download that one picture?



you should be able to download individual photos. I did so in September on our last trip. I actually purchased and individual day and an individual  photo from another day


----------



## CarolynFH

01Sweetpea said:


> We were in Disney on 12/6 & 12/7, before we left we stopped by the theater in MK to view our pictures, however they weren’t available.  We are now home and I can see the pictures on the MDE app, and I like ONE picture, however I don’t see an option to buy/print just that one picture.  Do really have to spend $70 to download that one picture?


Did you try clicking on that one photo? I think that might bring up the purchase options.


----------



## 01Sweetpea

MinnieMSue said:


> you should be able to download individual photos. I did so in September on our last trip. I actually purchased and individual day and an individual  photo from another day


 When I chick on the picture I can either “buy my photos” or “buy photo gifts”. 

If I click on by my photos, it only gives me the option of either a $200 memory maker package or a $70 one day memory maker package.

if I click on buy photo gifts, I can select to buy individual photos, but when it shows me the preview of the photo, it still shows the Disney photo pass watermark across the picture, and I am concerned if I order it that way that is how they are going to print them. 

Does anybody have any experience with this?


----------



## CarolynFH

01Sweetpea said:


> if I click on buy photo gifts, I can select to buy individual photos, but when it shows me the preview of the photo, it still shows the Disney photo pass watermark across the picture, and I am concerned if I order it that way that is how they are going to print them.


That's probably to keep people from making a screen shot of the preview photo to avoid paying for it.  Hopefully someone will come along soon and confirm that when you pay for it, you'll be able to download a digital file with no watermark.


----------



## MinnieMSue

It takes the watermark off when you buy it otherwise people would just screenshot the photos without paying


----------



## 01Sweetpea

MinnieMSue said:


> It takes the watermark off when you buy it otherwise people would just screenshot the photos without paying


Thank you


----------



## clschrein

Are individual downloads still $16.95 (sorry if already posted, that's the only info I've found elsewhere). We leave in a few days and trying to decide if Memory Maker makes sense.

Also, we are going to be using old Magic Bands, so I doubt a ride like 7DMT would pick them up. If we have a phone set up with Magic Mobile, would that be enough to get those types of photos/vids?

And following up on winnieofpooh's post from Thursday, any confirmation on whether photographers can use our phones to take pics?

Thanks!


----------



## CarolynFH

clschrein said:


> Are individual downloads still $16.95 (sorry if already posted, that's the only info I've found elsewhere). We leave in a few days and trying to decide if Memory Maker makes sense.
> 
> Also, we are going to be using old Magic Bands, so I doubt a ride like 7DMT would pick them up. If we have a phone set up with Magic Mobile, would that be enough to get those types of photos/vids?
> 
> And following up on winnieofpooh's post from Thursday, any confirmation on whether photographers can use our phones to take pics?
> 
> Thanks!


If the phone has MDE set to allow it to use Bluetooth, it’s supposed to link those long range photos. In June, that didn’t work very well for us, but maybe they’ve improved it by now. DH carried an old MB puck on a lanyard around his neck, and that’s how we got our photos. My phone rarely linked them.


----------



## amy1115

Apologies if this has already been asked and answered.....If I buy MM and have it linked to my account, will all of the people on my friends and family list also be able to download the pictures that they have taken, or do they also need to have a MM purchase linked to their accounts? Basically we are wanting to share the cost between three families but were not sure how the downloading would work. Also, will all the friends and family linked be able to see pictures of all families included?


----------



## CarolynFH

amy1115 said:


> Apologies if this has already been asked and answered.....If I buy MM and have it linked to my account, will all of the people on my friends and family list also be able to download the pictures that they have taken, or do they also need to have a MM purchase linked to their accounts? Basically we are wanting to share the cost between three families but were not sure how the downloading would work. Also, will all the friends and family linked be able to see pictures of all families included?


Everyone will be able to see the photos (as long as everyone’s MDE account is set to Share Photos) but only the one who paid for MM will see them without a watermark and be able to download them without paying and without a watermark.

When we go with family, during the trip I download and email special photos to everyone, and after the trip I download them all to my computer and copy them onto flash drives for everyone.


----------



## 01Sweetpea

I wanted to update my photo purchasing question.  While on the MDE APP I was only able to purchase the memory maker packages OR photo gifts, BUT when I logged into the website I had the choice to buy prints or buy individual downloads.  So if you are looking to purchase prints, make sure you are on the website and not on the app!.


----------



## accm

When do photopass photographers start taking pictures on Main Street in MK? Are they there as soon as you can get into the parks, prior to the early opening for onsite guests?


----------



## David G Farr

Anyone else having problems linking their memory maker purchase to their account?  I bought it as a Christmas gift to my parents for our trip and got the confirmation email, but it’s not showing up in my MDE and when I try to add it using the 12 digit confirmation number I keep getting an error page. We aren’t going until March but my mom is hounding me about it.


----------



## kkbookmom

David G Farr said:


> Anyone else having problems linking their memory maker purchase to their account?  I bought it as a Christmas gift to my parents for our trip and got the confirmation email, but it’s not showing up in my MDE and when I try to add it using the 12 digit confirmation number I keep getting an error page. We aren’t going until March but my mom is hounding me about it.


Not a direct answer to your question, but I am trying to report missing photos from our recent trip and I am getting errors (specifically that the service is temporarily unavailable and try again later). It may (may) be connected.


----------



## MinnieMSue

David G Farr said:


> Anyone else having problems linking their memory maker purchase to their account?  I bought it as a Christmas gift to my parents for our trip and got the confirmation email, but it’s not showing up in my MDE and when I try to add it using the 12 digit confirmation number I keep getting an error page. We aren’t going until March but my mom is hounding me about it.



did you buy it through your account (or the account you want it linked to)?  If so it is already linked. You activate it when you open your first photo to download. that could be why you are getting an error message when trying to link - it is already linked.


----------



## David G Farr

MinnieMSue said:


> did you buy it through your account (or the account you want it linked to)?  If so it is already linked. You activate it when you open your first photo to download. that could be why you are getting an error message when trying to link - it is already linked.


I was logged in through my MDE account. It’s just odd because under “tickets and purchases” it has all our park tickets, then you scroll further down to a section for memory maker and it’s blank.


----------



## MinnieMSue

David G Farr said:


> I was logged in through my MDE account. It’s just odd because under “tickets and purchases” it has all our park tickets, then you scroll further down to a section for memory maker and it’s blank.



huh. I never checked there after purchasing. Maybe it is slow loading. We all know how bad their IT is. Sorry I don’t know any more to help you. Hopefully it is fine now


----------



## David G Farr

MinnieMSue said:


> huh. I never checked there after purchasing. Maybe it is slow loading. We all know how bad their IT is. Sorry I don’t know any more to help you. Hopefully it is fine now


My agent got it linked somehow today.


----------



## mar2c1

We are arriving January 28 at Disney French quarter and staying till February 2 and then we come back February 4 to the Feb 7 at Disney Coronado springs. We have purchased the memory maker photo package with the first leg of the trip  and was wondering if it will be good for both stays. Thank you


----------



## SueInBoston

In the past I always gone with my kids and got the memory maker.  This trip will just be my boyfriend and I and really not sure of how many photos we will have.  Can I review the photos after the trip and then buy the MM package for $199?  or do I have to purchase the package now (I arrive tomorrow and missed the 3 day period) and will my MB also act as my photo pass?

Thanks...with so many new changes...this trip is very confusing.


----------



## MinnieMSue

You can purchase after the fact. I always purchase individual days and sometimes individual photos after I get home and see what I have


----------



## Jana810

Question:  I had a Disney World Gold Pass last year which was extended due to COVID & it's been a year so I was looking to purchase the Photo Pass USB stick from Photo Pass but noticed it is no longer an option to purchase unless I'm not looking in the correct spot.  I only see the mugs, calendars. etc. as an option.  Is PhotoPass download only now?  I remember being able to buy a disc or stick in years past.  Thanks!


----------



## Liserson

David G Farr said:


> Anyone else having problems linking their memory maker purchase to their account?  I bought it as a Christmas gift to my parents for our trip and got the confirmation email, but it’s not showing up in my MDE and when I try to add it using the 12 digit confirmation number I keep getting an error page. We aren’t going until March but my mom is hounding me about it.


I'm having trouble linking my memory maker. I assumed it was already attached, it's not and I get an error message when I try to enter the confirmation number. My trip is in February, and I'm not sure if I should spend time worrying about it or not.


----------



## David G Farr

Liserson said:


> I'm having trouble linking my memory maker. I assumed it was already attached, it's not and I get an error message when I try to enter the confirmation number. My trip is in February, and I'm not sure if I should spend time worrying about it or not.


I had my trip planner link it for me. She said I was missing a digit in the confirmation number but I literally copied and pasted it straight from the Disney email.


----------



## Vitesse_Marie

I know that the advance purchase memory maker can only be activated 3 days after purchase, but I wasn't sure what actually counts as the three days. Does the purchase day count as one of the three days?  If I bought it today (Tuesday) will it be available for use on Friday or Saturday? I searched, but couldn't find much info about it. Thanks!


----------



## mom2rtk

Are there no more borders or stickers? They used to be available on iOS devices but I’m not seeing any.


----------



## xjillianpaige

Wanted to quickly ensure I understand this… I purchased memory maker in advance. Our trip is now over. If I activate the memory maker and behind downloading photos, will I be able to download additional photos if they show up in my account, as long as they appear within 30 days of today?


----------



## MinnieMSue

xjillianpaige said:


> Wanted to quickly ensure I understand this… I purchased memory maker in advance. Our trip is now over. If I activate the memory maker and behind downloading photos, will I be able to download additional photos if they show up in my account, as long as they appear within 30 days of today?



yes you will.  I have always been able to upload all photos that come during the active period


----------



## Hopfather28

I'm sorry if this has been answered about 20 times already but my family and I are vacationing with another family this summer. I know in the past that if you are linked as friends in family then 1 MemoryMaker would allow you to download the entire groups photos. Has this changed with Genie+? With Disney squeezing us for every last penny I was hoping that maybe that was one thing that wasn't gone.


----------



## erionm

Hopfather28 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been answered about 20 times already but my family and I are vacationing with another family this summer. I know in the past that if you are linked as friends in family then 1 MemoryMaker would allow you to download the entire groups photos.


Nothing has changed.



> Has this changed with Genie+?


Genie+ has nothing to do with photos.


----------



## Hopfather28

erionm said:


> Nothing has changed.
> 
> 
> Genie+ has nothing to do with photos.



I was under the impression that at Disneyland it does impact photos so I was making sure that that's not the case at Disneyworld and also that at the very least there were photopass "AR" opportunities. Thanks for the help.


----------



## erionm

Hopfather28 said:


> I was under the impression that at Disneyland it does impact photos so I was making sure that that's not the case at Disneyworld and also that at the very least there were photopass "AR" opportunities. Thanks for the help.


Yes, it's different at DLR.

If you purchase Genie+ for a DLR ticket, you get downloads for that day's photos.  The former MaxPass system at DLR also included photos.


----------



## Snow L

For anyone that's had a missing photo, how long did it take for them to find it?  I am missing a few ride photos and filled out the form but I haven't heard back yet.


----------



## bambialways4ever

Snow L said:


> For anyone that's had a missing photo, how long did it take for them to find it?  I am missing a few ride photos and filled out the form but I haven't heard back yet.


Sometimes you never get them back. If someone is doing something inappropriate (like inappropriate hand gestures) or not wearing their mask/not wearing it properly (even if they are not in your group) Disney deletes it.


----------



## CarolynFH

Snow L said:


> For anyone that's had a missing photo, how long did it take for them to find it?  I am missing a few ride photos and filled out the form but I haven't heard back yet.


Sometimes I hear that day, sometimes it takes several days, never more than a week for me to hear something, even if it’s “Sorry, we couldn’t find them.”


----------



## OhDannyBoy

How many accounts can be tied to a memory maker?

We have a party of 16 going, in 4 separate groups. Can we tie all of our picture together in one memory maker?

Is there a way to tie all of our pictures together in case we separate?

Also, if we buy ahead of time it's 30 cheaper so long as it is 3 days in advance? Or am I missing something?


----------



## mom2febgirls

Snow L said:


> For anyone that's had a missing photo, how long did it take for them to find it?  I am missing a few ride photos and filled out the form but I haven't heard back yet.



I think I got a pop up notification in MDE n email that a new photo had been added to my account.  I made the request the day I got home and I think it took a week or so.  This was last year.


----------



## Paulaparm

Anyone that has been in the parks recently, are the PPPhotographers plentiful? Debating on buying MM...
Thanks!


----------



## CarolynFH

Paulaparm said:


> Anyone that has been in the parks recently, are the PPPhotographers plentiful? Debating on buying MM...
> Thanks!


They were quite plentiful in Epcot on Monday and Wednesday last week and in MK on Thursday and Friday. We arrived late afternoon at AK on Tuesday and DHS on Saturday and didn’t really notice, but again, it was pretty late.


----------



## Rich M

Does anyone know how to add the $99 Photo Option to Annual Passes?


----------



## Mambo Junkie

I have Memory Maker purchased for my upcoming trip. I have reservations to do capture your moment. Do I get the prints from this through my MM, or do I have to purchase the pictures taken during this service? Thanks!


----------



## mom2rtk

Mambo Junkie said:


> I have Memory Maker purchased for my upcoming trip. I have reservations to do capture your moment. Do I get the prints from this through my MM, or do I have to purchase the pictures taken during this service? Thanks!


They get added to your Memory Maker.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

mom2rtk said:


> They get added to your Memory Maker.


Thanks! I just asked the same question in the Capture your moment thread.


----------



## Snow L

Snow L said:


> For anyone that's had a missing photo, how long did it take for them to find it?  I am missing a few ride photos and filled out the form but I haven't heard back yet.


Just as an update, it has been more than 2 weeks since I emailed Disney and I still havent heard anything back.  I definitely won't be purchasing Memory Maker again.  We don't use the the Photopass photographers very often as there is always a line for the good spots, so ride photos are mainly what we get.  So its a big waste of money when 3 ride photos don't show up.


----------



## mom2rtk

Snow L said:


> Just as an update, it has been more than 2 weeks since I emailed Disney and I still havent heard anything back.  I definitely won't be purchasing Memory Maker again.  We don't use the the Photopass photographers very often as there is always a line for the good spots, so ride photos are mainly what we get.  So its a big waste of money when 3 ride photos don't show up.


I emailed them with a couple questions a couple weeks ago and haven't heard back either.


----------



## mom2rtk

Since I haven't heard back from Photopass, I'm going to try asking here again. 

They used to have borders and stickers available on the app when you were using an IOS device. There's an edit function there now, and a "frames" and "stickers" button, but nothing available when I click on those. 

Are those no longer available?


----------



## Ohiostatefan606

mom2rtk said:


> Since I haven't heard back from Photopass, I'm going to try asking here again.
> 
> They used to have borders and stickers available on the app when you were using an IOS device. There's an edit function there now, and a "frames" and "stickers" button, but nothing available when I click on those.
> 
> Are those no longer available?


Sadly, no longer available.  I think they did away with them 2 or maybe 3 years ago.  I always buy memory maker and loved the borders and stickers.


----------



## mom2rtk

Ohiostatefan606 said:


> Sadly, no longer available.  I think they did away with them 2 or maybe 3 years ago.  I always buy memory maker and loved the borders and stickers.


They actually still had them when we visited the MK for a day this past June.


----------



## AnotherWDWtrip

So I tried finding the info first but didn't have any luck. I purchased the Memory Maker (advanced purchase) for my trip coming up in March. I received the confirmation number and it is under my name. Do I need to do anything else to link it to our accounts or do we just start using the Photo Pass Photographers when we show up at the parks? (I did already make sure all parties I am travelling with have it linked to allow them to have My Disney Photo Pass Photos). Thank you for your help.


----------



## mom2rtk

Just a follow up to my own question. I emailed Photopass about a week after our trip since there were no borders available to add on my IOS system. I was also missing a ride photo and uploaded a photo of us taken right before the ride to help them find it. I have gotten absolutely no response in the 3 weeks since I emailed.

I did keep checking the Photopass site and see that borders and stickers are finally available. That includes a 50th anniversary border, and some 50th anniversary stickers.

So best of luck to anyone needing assistance. It's not going well these days.

But if you're looking for borders, you are in luck (if you have an IOS system).


----------



## mom2rtk

AnotherWDWtrip said:


> So I tried finding the info first but didn't have any luck. I purchased the Memory Maker (advanced purchase) for my trip coming up in March. I received the confirmation number and it is under my name. Do I need to do anything else to link it to our accounts or do we just start using the Photo Pass Photographers when we show up at the parks? (I did already make sure all parties I am travelling with have it linked to allow them to have My Disney Photo Pass Photos). Thank you for your help.


Just start using it. Once you do, you will be able to redeem it in the app to remove the watermark from your photos.


----------



## dd316

mom2rtk said:


> Just a follow up to my own question. I emailed Photopass about a week after our trip since there were no borders available to add on my IOS system. I was also missing a ride photo and uploaded a photo of us taken right before the ride to help them find it. I have gotten absolutely no response in the 3 weeks since I emailed.
> 
> I did keep checking the Photopass site and see that borders and stickers are finally available. That includes a 50th anniversary border, and some 50th anniversary stickers.
> 
> So best of luck to anyone needing assistance. It's not going well these days.
> 
> But if you're looking for borders, you are in luck (if you have an IOS system).


Yesterday I filled out the form for a missing photo, had it in my account within an hour. I did provide a very detailed description.


----------



## mom2rtk

dd316 said:


> Yesterday I filled out the form for a missing photo, had it in my account within an hour. I did provide a very detailed description.


Well, that's interesting. I also included a very detailed description, along with the time they were taken and a photo of us to know who they were looking for.

I assume that means they didn't find the photo. And that's fine. But a return email would have been nice letting me know.


----------



## polynor

Rich M said:


> Does anyone know how to add the $99 Photo Option to Annual Passes?


Same question.  I didn’t add it when we bought our pass and now regretting it as I can’t figure out how to do it now or if i end up buying the Regular MM if it’s good for duration of my pass.


----------



## DisneyMom53

Can my sister and I share Memory Maker?  I am going with my family of three for a week and then she and her family of five join us and we overlap by a few days and then they stay longer than we do.  Could we share a Memory Maker account?  Or would it end when my trip ends if I purchase?  How does that work?  Also, what's everyones experience been with the value of Memory Maker in the parks now?  Our trip is the beginning of March.  Are there long lines for any Photopass photographers?  Also, Anyone used Memory Maker while using Apple Watch as a Magic Band?  How does it work?


----------



## CarolynFH

Rich M said:


> Does anyone know how to add the $99 Photo Option to Annual Passes?


I renewed my pass the other day, and the receipt said I bought a “DVC Disney Sorcerer Pass with Disney PhotoPass Downloads Renewal” for a single price. So you may need to contact Ticketing or the Passholder line to see if you can upgrade from the AP you have to the one with the PP downloads included.


----------



## accm

polynor said:


> Same question.  I didn’t add it when we bought our pass and now regretting it as I can’t figure out how to do it now or if i end up buying the Regular MM if it’s good for duration of my pass.


I believe you just need to call the AP number and pay to add it.


----------



## frannn

[/QUOTE] I renewed my pass the other day, and the receipt said I bought a “DVC Disney Sorcerer Pass with Disney PhotoPass Downloads Renewal” for a single price. So you may need to contact Ticketing or the Passholder line to see if you can upgrade from the AP you have to the one with the PP downloads included.
[/QUOTE]
When I went to renew my AP, there were choices for add-ons I could just click on. Memory maker was listed.


----------



## CarolynFH

I renewed my pass the other day, and the receipt said I bought a “DVC Disney Sorcerer Pass with Disney PhotoPass Downloads Renewal” for a single price. So you may need to contact Ticketing or the Passholder line to see if you can upgrade from the AP you have to the one with the PP downloads included.
[/QUOTE]
When I went to renew my AP, there were choices for add-ons I could just click on. Memory maker was listed.
[/QUOTE]
Good to know. Mine was a DVC Gold renewing to DVC Sorcerer, and we have to call for those, can’t do online.


----------



## Rich M

polynor said:


> Same question.  I didn’t add it when we bought our pass and now regretting it as I can’t figure out how to do it now or if i end up buying the Regular MM if it’s good for duration of my pass.



We actually went to the ticket area at Disney Springs the day before our first park day and was able to add it on.  It was simple.  $100 for a year of photos is a no brainer in my opinion.


----------



## T'Lynn

Sorry! Wrong thread!


----------



## stindall

I'm sure this has been asked here before but I am lazy and tired from allergies flaring up+a wild toddler...We're taking a trip in September with my family, my Dad purchased MM on his account, we're linked via MDE so does this mean we can all use his MM purchase? How does that work? There may be a few times/days where we split up or rides we don't all go on together.

We're going for my sons 3rd birthday, he had asked if we wanted to do a special meal, his treat, I said no I would rather have photos for memories as we live 2000 miles apart and don't get to spend a lot of time together. I would have prefered he sent me the money and I purchased it via my account but here we are.


----------



## CarolynFH

stindall said:


> I'm sure this has been asked here before but I am lazy and tired from allergies flaring up+a wild toddler...We're taking a trip in September with my family, my Dad purchased MM on his account, we're linked via MDE so does this mean we can all use his MM purchase? How does that work? There may be a few times/days where we split up or rides we don't all go on together.
> 
> We're going for my sons 3rd birthday, he had asked if we wanted to do a special meal, his treat, I said no I would rather have photos for memories as we live 2000 miles apart and don't get to spend a lot of time together. I would have prefered he sent me the money and I purchased it via my account but here we are.


All of the photos that link to your MB or to a PhotoPass card will show up in your dad’s MDE/PhotoPass account. He can download them without the watermark and share them with you via email, flash drive, etc. You’ll see them on your MDE too but with the watermark across them. When we have family trips, when I get home I download all the photos onto my PC and copy them onto flash drives to send to each family.


----------



## stindall

CarolynFH said:


> All of the photos that link to your MB or to a PhotoPass card will show up in your dad’s MDE/PhotoPass account. He can download them without the watermark and share them with you via email, flash drive, etc. You’ll see them on your MDE too but with the watermark across them. When we have family trips, when I get home I download all the photos onto my PC and copy them onto flash drives to send to each family.



Ah okay, I didn't realize it was that easy! Do they still give out the cards? I think we'll probably have a few magic bands too. I think we will probably do a group Google photos album so we can share photos that way quickly.


----------



## CarolynFH

stindall said:


> Do they still give out the cards?


I'm pretty sure they do, since not everyone has a MB to scan.


----------



## stindall

CarolynFH said:


> I'm pretty sure they do, since not everyone has a MB to scan.



Thank you! I know my little guy will probably want a magic band even if they have been "on the way out" for a while now.


----------



## CarolynFH

stindall said:


> Thank you! I know my little guy will probably want a magic band even if they have been "on the way out" for a while now.


Personally, I don't think MBs are on the way out.  Disney makes too much money from selling them!


----------



## KCMA

Is there a discount for memory maker for incredi pass holders?… I could have swore I saw it was $99 if you bought before your trip but I can’t seem to find where I read that


----------



## erionm

KCMA said:


> Is there a discount for memory maker for incredi pass holders?… I could have swore I saw it was $99 if you bought before your trip but I can’t seem to find where I read that


You can add the Photo download option to your annual pass for $99.  Memory Maker is a separate product.


----------



## luvallprincesses

Can Memory Maker for rights to all photos be purchased AFTER we finish our trip?  Will we be able to view our photos in MDE (with watermarks) as they are taken without purchasing it and then decide later on purchasing the rights if we are pleased with the amount and quality of the photos we end up up getting?  Is this how the higher price purchase works?


----------



## mom2rtk

luvallprincesses said:


> Can Memory Maker for rights to all photos be purchased AFTER we finish our trip?  Will we be able to view our photos in MDE (with watermarks) as they are taken without purchasing it and then decide later on purchasing the rights if we are pleased with the amount and quality of the photos we end up up getting?  Is this how the higher price purchase works?


Yes, but it costs more. I'm thinking $169 before your trip and $199 after. Unless they increased it like everything else lately.


----------



## luvallprincesses

mom2rtk said:


> Yes, but it costs more. I'm thinking $169 before your trip and $199 after. Unless they increased it like everything else lately.


Thank you. It’s worth the $30 risk to me with teenagers instead of paying for it and having them be miserable about dragging them to pictures. But if we end up with a bunch of good ones without the pressure to do so, then I’ll consider buying after!


----------



## disny_luvr

My DH and I will be visiting Disney in April for a few days. My sons will also be in Disney at the same time but with their marching band. If I purchase Memory Maker, will photos my sons get with their friends link to my Memory Maker if one of them wears their magic band from our trip last summer? My sons and their magic bands are linked in My Disney Experience.

Thanks for any help. I hope what I’m asking makes sense.


----------



## kittercats85

I currently have the $169 advance purchase memory maker on my resort reservation but I’m wondering about it. We only have 2 park days. The price doesn’t seem right when two individual days would be cheaper. Can I purchase 2 individual days? Can I change it to the one day still and how do they know which day I want to use it on? Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## MinnieMSue

kittercats85 said:


> I currently have the $169 advance purchase memory maker on my resort reservation but I’m wondering about it. We only have 2 park days. The price doesn’t seem right when two individual days would be cheaper. Can I purchase 2 individual days? Can I change it to the one day still and how do they know which day I want to use it on? Thanks so much for your help.



don’t know if you can change to individual days but lately we have been buying one or two individual days on our short trips after we see how many photos we have and actually want


----------



## erionm

disny_luvr said:


> My DH and I will be visiting Disney in April for a few days. My sons will also be in Disney at the same time but with their marching band. If I purchase Memory Maker, will photos my sons get with their friends link to my Memory Maker if one of them wears their magic band from our trip last summer? My sons and their magic bands are linked in My Disney Experience.


You should see those photos.


----------



## Jacq7414

Can I purchase one memory maker with a split stay? Or do I need to purchase 2? Can I do it for my first stay and it’ll be valid into my second?


----------



## kc51570

It’s attached to your ticket, not your hotel.


----------



## Jacq7414

kc51570 said:


> It’s attached to your ticket, not your hotel.


Thank you!


----------



## mom2rtk

mom2rtk said:


> Just a follow up to my own question. I emailed Photopass about a week after our trip since there were no borders available to add on my IOS system. I was also missing a ride photo and uploaded a photo of us taken right before the ride to help them find it. I have gotten absolutely no response in the 3 weeks since I emailed.
> 
> I did keep checking the Photopass site and see that borders and stickers are finally available. That includes a 50th anniversary border, and some 50th anniversary stickers.
> 
> So best of luck to anyone needing assistance. It's not going well these days.
> 
> But if you're looking for borders, you are in luck (if you have an IOS system).


A follow up to my follow up.

Yesterday I finally got a reply from Photopass. Our missing photo taken on 1/8 has been added to our account. No apology for the extremely long response time. Just a canned response of "we found your photo". What a joke.


----------



## DisneyMom53

From above it says ......

Memory Maker can be shared with all of the members in your travel party. In order for this to work, you need to either manage the My Disney Experience profiles for all of the members of your travel party, or connect to them via Friends and Family. If someone in your travel party is not connected to you (you don't see their name in your Friends and Family list in My Disney Experience), scroll to the bottom of your list, and click on "Add a Guest." There you can choose to find them through connected guests (say if your married son is on your list, and you want to add his wife and children, you should be able to find them this way), import from a Walt Disney World Resort hotel reservation (If you are all staying on site at Disney, then you could enter the reservation number(s) and add everyone this way) or you can enter their name and age. This last way, you can either manage their profile yourself (say for your children, or spouse) or invite them via email (if they already have an account on MDE, or will make one of their own). Once you have connected everyone this way, any photos they have taken will appear in your MDE, and be available for you to download as part of your Memory Maker.

So, just to be clear and confirm this is still true.  If I purchase Memory Maker for a trip that begins March 6 and ends March 11 and link through friends and family to my sister and her family who arrives on March 11 and stays until March 15 we can share a Memory Maker?   Will all our pictures from both trips (mine before she arrives and hers after I leave) be in the account?  Can we both see and access ALL the photos?  Anyone done this and can confirm?


----------



## SansComic

CarolynFH said:


> All of the photos that link to your MB or to a PhotoPass card will show up in your dad’s MDE/PhotoPass account. He can download them without the watermark and share them with you via email, flash drive, etc. You’ll see them on your MDE too but with the watermark across them. When we have family trips, when I get home I download all the photos onto my PC and copy them onto flash drives to send to each family.



Wouldn't it be easier to just log into the MDE account for whoever owns the PhotoPass and then download whatever photos you want? We've always done this since our parents are the ones with the PhotoPass, but asking them to download and disseminate the photos is too much of a headache. I just use their login on my phone!


----------



## CarolynFH

SansComic said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to just log into the MDE account for whoever owns the PhotoPass and then download whatever photos you want? We've always done this since our parents are the ones with the PhotoPass, but asking them to download and disseminate the photos is too much of a headache. I just use their login on my phone!


I don’t want to give my MDE login, which is the same as my DVC login, to all my family members. For us it’s easier to share via email/text during the trip (I’ll send them any photo they ask for as well as some they don’t) and via flash drive after. Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## ItsOnlyMoney

mom2rtk said:


> Just a follow up to my own question. I emailed Photopass about a week after our trip since there were no borders available to add on my IOS system. I was also missing a ride photo and uploaded a photo of us taken right before the ride to help them find it. I have gotten absolutely no response in the 3 weeks since I emailed.
> 
> I did keep checking the Photopass site and see that borders and stickers are finally available. That includes a 50th anniversary border, and some 50th anniversary stickers.
> 
> So best of luck to anyone needing assistance. It's not going well these days.
> 
> But if you're looking for borders, you are in luck (if you have an IOS system).



I'm still waiting for a response 3 weeks later....

Where did you find borders and stickers please? I don't see them - or will they show up when my MM gets linked (or I purchase it again


----------



## mom2rtk

ItsOnlyMoney said:


> I'm still waiting for a response 3 weeks later....
> 
> Where did you find borders and stickers please? I don't see them - or will they show up when my MM gets linked (or I purchase it again


You will see an edit button when you view individual photos on an Apple device.


----------



## ItsOnlyMoney

mom2rtk said:


> You will see an edit button when you view individual photos on an Apple device.


hmmm. I wonder why this doesn't show up on a window/android device . Phooey


----------



## mom2rtk

ItsOnlyMoney said:


> hmmm. I wonder why this doesn't show up on a window/android device . Phooey


No idea why. But it’s been this way for years. It’s a pretty convoluted system. If you don’t have one you can log in on a friend’s and email the photos to yourself.


----------



## ItsOnlyMoney

mom2rtk said:


> No idea why. But it’s been this way for years. It’s a pretty convoluted system. If you don’t have one you can log in on a friend’s and email the photos to yourself.


that's a good idea. thanks


----------



## mernin

We bought tickets (3 adults) that have memory maker included. We are linked on mde with family who have a different type of ticket and I wondered if I could reassign one of our to them so they could use the features?  How does the reassign work when we have multiple purchases of it?  Thanks


----------



## BugsPop

DisneyMom53 said:


> From above it says ......
> 
> Memory Maker can be shared with all of the members in your travel party. In order for this to work, you need to either manage the My Disney Experience profiles for all of the members of your travel party, or connect to them via Friends and Family. If someone in your travel party is not connected to you (you don't see their name in your Friends and Family list in My Disney Experience), scroll to the bottom of your list, and click on "Add a Guest." There you can choose to find them through connected guests (say if your married son is on your list, and you want to add his wife and children, you should be able to find them this way), import from a Walt Disney World Resort hotel reservation (If you are all staying on site at Disney, then you could enter the reservation number(s) and add everyone this way) or you can enter their name and age. This last way, you can either manage their profile yourself (say for your children, or spouse) or invite them via email (if they already have an account on MDE, or will make one of their own). Once you have connected everyone this way, any photos they have taken will appear in your MDE, and be available for you to download as part of your Memory Maker.
> 
> So, just to be clear and confirm this is still true.  If I purchase Memory Maker for a trip that begins March 6 and ends March 11 and link through friends and family to my sister and her family who arrives on March 11 and stays until March 15 we can share a Memory Maker?   Will all our pictures from both trips (mine before she arrives and hers after I leave) be in the account?  Can we both see and access ALL the photos?  Anyone done this and can confirm?



I am pretty sure that this will not work… if your trips overlap, then during the overlap it would…  since you bought the pass, that pass would end the day you leave.  I believe the verbiage is “during your entire trip”, which I would assume means it’s done, when you are.  At least that’s my understanding.  Now, if it’s tied to an AP photo pass, and you manage everyone in your MDE, then it’s a different story..


----------



## DisneyMom53

HELP! I purchased Memory Maker Advance Purchase last week (Friday) and purchased through the My Disney Experience App.  When I go to the "Tickets and Memory Maker" page on the My Disney Experience App under "Memory Maker" where it says  "Any Memory Maker products linked to your account will be listed here" it is not listed!  When I try to manually link it with the confirmation number for my order I get a error that says "Failed" and gives me an number to call that has a recording that says "All circuits are busy now". I've tried multiple times over several days!  What now!!   Do I have memory maker or not!  We arrive this weekend so hoping to figure this out!!   On another note,  I got a answer from Disney directly on my question above about sharing Memory Maker with my sister on our overlapping trip.  This is what the said ....

You can download your photos as well as the photos of up to 25 individuals from your Family & Friends list from within 30 days from the date of your Memory Maker's activation (first day of use). This means as long as your sister is on your Family & Friends list and her trip falls within the 30 day rule, you should be able to download her pictures for her as part of your Memory Maker purchase. The photos will have a watermark on them in her account, but they won't in yours - this is why you must be the one to download them for her. Keep in mind, your sister will first need to update her photo sharing permissions in her My Disney Experience account to allow you to view her Disney PhotoPass photos.


----------



## erionm

DisneyMom53 said:


> HELP! I purchased Memory Maker Advance Purchase last week (Friday) and purchased through the My Disney Experience App.  When I go to the "Tickets and Memory Maker" page on the My Disney Experience App under "Memory Maker" where it says  "Any Memory Maker products linked to your account will be listed here" it is not listed!  When I try to manually link it with the confirmation number for my order I get a error that says "Failed" and gives me an number to call that has a recording that says "All circuits are busy now". I've tried multiple times over several days!  What now!!   Do I have memory maker or not!  We arrive this weekend so hoping to figure this out!!


Look on the MDE *website* under "Tickets & Memory Maker".  AFAIK, it will not show up on the MDE mobile app.


----------



## DisneyMom53

erionm said:


> Look on the MDE *website* under "Tickets & Memory Maker".  AFAIK, it will not show up on the MDE mobile app.


I am looking on the website?   Not there?


----------



## erionm

DisneyMom53 said:


> I am looking on the website?   Not there?


Unfortunately, looks like your only option is to continue to try reaching them by phone.  If you are unable to reach them before you arrive at WDW, take your purchase confirmation to Guest Relations or a PhotoPass location (one in each theme park and one at Disney Springs) for assistance.


----------



## ItsOnlyMoney

DisneyMom53 said:


> HELP! I purchased Memory Maker Advance Purchase last week (Friday) and purchased through the My Disney Experience App.  When I go to the "Tickets and Memory Maker" page on the My Disney Experience App under "Memory Maker" where it says  "Any Memory Maker products linked to your account will be listed here" it is not listed!  When I try to manually link it with the confirmation number for my order I get a error that says "Failed" and gives me an number to call that has a recording that says "All circuits are busy now".



I have this problem from our trip in Jan.
Yesterday waited 2 hours and 44 min (called (407) 939-4357 the phone number on the link your MDE to memory maker page)
Finally got to talk to a person -- passed me over to Memory maker person -- she needed another person to link my account with the Memory Maker and "they are all in a meeting" - not sure if I believe that but she promised that she'd log my request and they'd take care of it when they get out of their meeting. We shall see. All in all my phone was in use for over 3 hours.
While I was at it I complained that I've sent 5 emails - the first on Feb 7 - over 3 weeks ago.
So far today it still isn't linked. I wish I'd realized it before we came home. I think in person would have been better.


----------



## TropicalDIS

Hey everyone. Just back from Disney, and did the super zoom magic shot at MK. Really want to buy the video from that shot. It is shown along with all my pics from the trip in MDE. There is no option to buy the video individually, but seems to indicate it is included if I buy the memory maker for either that particular day or the entire trip.

can anyone confirm this? Has anyone gotten to keep their video from one of the super zoom magic shots?


----------



## ItsOnlyMoney

Yes, I've got mine -- I purchased Memory Maker before the trip.


----------



## MinnieMSue

TropicalDIS said:


> Hey everyone. Just back from Disney, and did the super zoom magic shot at MK. Really want to buy the video from that shot. It is shown along with all my pics from the trip in MDE. There is no option to buy the video individually, but seems to indicate it is included if I buy the memory maker for either that particular day or the entire trip.
> 
> can anyone confirm this? Has anyone gotten to keep their video from one of the super zoom magic shots?



we usually buy a one day memory maker on our trip and we have gotten the zoom with it if it was used on that day


----------



## 4orm

Photopass/Memory Marker wizards, please help!
I just prepurchased Memory Maker. Our trip starts in a month. Did I but it too early? It seems like I have a link to my photos currently, and I know MM is only active for 30 days. I didn't want it to start until we actually arrive in early April. Did I mess up big time?


----------



## DisneyMom53

How long after photos are taken before they show up in my account??  First day at Disney and done lots of photos and nothing has shown up yet??? Want to make sure I’m not doing something wrong!


----------



## ItsOnlyMoney

DisneyMom53 said:


> How long after photos are taken before they show up in my account??  First day at Disney and done lots of photos and nothing has shown up yet??? Want to make sure I’m not doing something wrong!


They should show up in MyDisneyExperience within 1/2 hour. Go to the 3 horizontal lines on the bottom right, press those about 5 boxes down on the left would be "photos" they should be there.


----------



## DisneyMom53

Not there??? Any thoughts??? The photographers clicked our bands each time …. First photo about 9:00 this morning?


----------



## CarolynFH

DisneyMom53 said:


> Not there??? Any thoughts??? The photographers clicked our bands each time …. First photo about 9:00 this morning?


When looking at your photos page in MDE, tap Filter, then make sure View All is highlighted under Locations and under Family & Friends. Then tap Apply in upper right corner. Most of the time, DH is quicker to hold out his MB for the photographer, and I have to remember that those photos won’t show up in my MDE unless I make sure my MDE is set to View All.


----------



## TropicalDIS

MinnieMSue said:


> we usually buy a one day memory maker on our trip and we have gotten the zoom with it if it was used on that day



Okay thats my plan to buy the one day memory maker, so I should get the zoom video with that. Hope so anyways! can't see any otherway to get the video.


----------



## 4orm

anyone know when an advanced Memory Marker purchase begins? It's it upon first use?


----------



## CarolynFH

4orm said:


> anyone know when an advanced Memory Marker purchase begins? It's it upon first use?


The clock begins ticking the first time you download a photo to any device (phone/laptop/tablet/desktop). Individual photos have expiration dates that will be shown in your PhotoPass account.


----------



## 4orm

CarolynFH said:


> The clock begins ticking the first time you download a photo to any device (phone/laptop/tablet/desktop). Individual photos have expiration dates that will be shown in your PhotoPass account.


Thank you very much!!


----------



## HowdyTX

if I purchase WDW tickets thru UnderCoverTourist , where do I purchase the "Memory Maker - Advance Purchase" $169- ?


----------



## erionm

HowdyTX said:


> if I purchase WDW tickets thru UnderCoverTourist , where do I purchase the "Memory Maker - Advance Purchase" $169- ?


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/memory-maker/


----------



## HowdyTX

erionm said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/memory-maker/



ah.. thank you so much!


----------



## HowdyTX

if I don't have magic band. have on-site Resort key, party of 9 all in my MDE account. only One SAME MDE account on 5-7 iPhones... how do you let the photographer scan the Memory Maker ?

scan in anyone phone that has my MDE loaded?
scan Apple watch that has the Magic Pass loaded? 
can scan using on-site Resort key?
or can scan the Paper Park ticket ?

resort key/part ticket all loaded in to my one MDE account.

i read stories that some folks end up missing a lot of photo in their memory maker. I am guessing they must missed ?


----------



## Princess_K

On past pre-pandemic trips, I didn’t need to purchase Memory Maker because I had a family member who had an AP (and MM was included), and because we were on each other’s friends and family list, she was able to see and download my pics.  Does anyone know if this is still the case?


----------



## acarsme123

My wife and I both have our own MDE apps. We purchased memory maker. However today only photos that my wife scanned with her band showed up in her MDE app and ones I scanned with mine show up on mine. We’re all part of the same party. We’ve never had this issue in the past. In the past all our photos would show up on both persons MDE app. How do we fix this?  I’ve looked everywhere in the MDE app and even we both signed into the full website version. Under her families and friends I checked my name and the “share photo pass” option was already checked. Mine is for hers as well. It makes no sense. Thanks.


----------



## CarolynFH

acarsme123 said:


> My wife and I both have our own MDE apps. We purchased memory maker. However today only photos that my wife scanned with her band showed up in her MDE app and ones I scanned with mine show up on mine. We’re all part of the same party. We’ve never had this issue in the past. In the past all our photos would show up on both persons MDE app. How do we fix this?  I’ve looked everywhere in the MDE app and even we both signed into the full website version. Under her families and friends I checked my name and the “share photo pass” option was already checked. Mine is for hers as well. It makes no sense. Thanks.


When you look at the photos in the MDE app, click Filter and be sure that under Family and Friends, View All is highlighted and then click Apply. It seems to default to Only Mine, and I had the same problem because DH seems to get his MB ready to scan more quickly than I do. There’s a similar setting in your PhotoPass account website but I can’t remember what it exactly looks like.


----------



## acarsme123

CarolynFH said:


> When you look at the photos in the MDE app, click Filter and be sure that under Family and Friends, View All is highlighted and then click Apply. It seems to default to Only Mine, and I had the same problem because DH seems to get his MB ready to scan more quickly than I do. There’s a similar setting in your PhotoPass account website but I can’t remember what it exactly looks like.


All her photos on her MDE app only show a “buy” option. It’s like her photos aren’t being registered with the memory maker I already purchased. If I hit “buy” and then go to link the accounts, I put in our trip confirmation number and it’s telling me our accounts are already linked!


----------



## CarolynFH

acarsme123 said:


> All her photos on her MDE app only show a “buy” option. It’s like her photos aren’t being registered with the memory maker I already purchased. If I hit “buy” and then go to link the accounts, I put in our trip confirmation number and it’s telling me our accounts are already linked!


Whose MDE/PhotoPass account owns the MemoryMaker? That’s the only MDE that will be able to see the photos without a watermark and download them at no extra charge. For instance, in our family it’s my account, because when we renewed our APs we added it to my AP but not his. DH can see our photos in his MDE (if he sets it to View All) but can’t download them.


----------



## acarsme123

i bought the memory maker under my account. She has her own MDE login. But she’s part of my family. We’ve done this two other trips in the past with no issues. She’s always been able to scan photos and have it link to one memory maker account. 



CarolynFH said:


> Whose MDE/PhotoPass account owns the MemoryMaker? That’s the only MDE that will be able to see the photos without a watermark and download them at no extra charge. For instance, in our family it’s my account, because when we renewed our APs we added it to my AP but not his. DH can see our photos in his MDE (if he sets it to View All) but can’t download them.


----------



## CarolynFH

acarsme123 said:


> i bought the memory maker under my account. She has her own MDE login. But she’s part of my family. We’ve done this two other trips in the past with no issues. She’s always been able to scan photos and have it link to one memory maker account.


Yes, you should be able to see her photos and she should be able to see yours, if you have your MDE accounts set to see each other’s photos in your F&F lists and to View All on the Photos page in your MDE app and your PhotoPass website. If everything is set correctly in both places on both of your MDE accounts, you may need to visit the PhotoPass office at one of the parks to straighten it out.


----------



## acarsme123

CarolynFH said:


> Yes, you should be able to see her photos and she should be able to see yours, if you have your MDE accounts set to see each other’s photos in your F&F lists and to View All on the Photos page in your MDE app and your PhotoPass website. If everything is set correctly in both places on both of your MDE accounts, you may need to visit the PhotoPass office at one of the parks to straighten it out.


disregard. I’m an idiot apparently. I didn’t notice the filter for the photos was set to “only mine”.  Toggled it to all as suggested and it’s showing all her photos now on my app


----------



## CarolynFH

acarsme123 said:


> disregard. I’m an idiot apparently. I didn’t notice the filter for the photos was set to “only mine”.  Toggled it to all as suggested and it’s showing all her photos now on my app


No, you’re not an idiot - it took me quite a while to figure that out. I thought Filter would be for something other than whose MB was scanned for the photo!


----------



## mickey916

acarsme123 said:


> disregard. I’m an idiot apparently. I didn’t notice the filter for the photos was set to “only mine”.  Toggled it to all as suggested and it’s showing all her photos now on my app


I'm glad you asked the question 'cuz I learned something new as a first time Memory Maker purchaser! (and thank you @CarolynFH for your helpful info as always!


----------



## CarolynFH

acarsme123 said:


> disregard. I’m an idiot apparently. I didn’t notice the filter for the photos was set to “only mine”.  Toggled it to all as suggested and it’s showing all her photos now on my app





mickey916 said:


> I'm glad you asked the question 'cuz I learned something new as a first time Memory Maker purchaser! (and thank you @CarolynFH for your helpful info as always!



PS I think it defaults back to “only mine” sometimes, such as after MDE updates, so keep an eye on it.


----------



## erionm

Princess_K said:


> On past pre-pandemic trips, I didn’t need to purchase Memory Maker because I had a family member who had an AP (and MM was included), and because we were on each other’s friends and family list, she was able to see and download my pics.  Does anyone know if this is still the case?


Still possible. But with the new pass structure, it's a paid add-on to the annual pass.


----------



## Pirate1+Princess4

Just an FYI- we returned Saturday from 4 park days.  Pre-purchased the Memory Maker.  I was disappointed in how few photogs they had.  And the crowds were insane so lines for iconic photos were sometimes 5 - 10 groups deep.  I assume it just goes back to staffing issue.  My young adults humor me to stop for photos, but when on overload due to heat and crowds, we just had to keep walking by several.

Now that we are back, I'm also disappointed that the only way to edit and add stickers and frames is to do it on my iPhone or iPad.  Can't do any editing on my MacBook.  When we went in 2009 there was an abundance of photogs (I understand it was a different time), but I could edit and save pics using my computer and download all (or buy the CD).  

Sharing so you can evaluate the value for your family.  Still a better value for 2nd in a lifetime family trip than buying individual photos, but not as exciting as it once was.

I may try another trip with my 21 year old and wondering if I'll spend on Memory Maker for 2 days.


----------



## IzzyBella

ItsOnlyMoney said:


> I have this problem from our trip in Jan.
> Yesterday waited 2 hours and 44 min (called (407) 939-4357 the phone number on the link your MDE to memory maker page)
> Finally got to talk to a person -- passed me over to Memory maker person -- she needed another person to link my account with the Memory Maker and "they are all in a meeting" - not sure if I believe that but she promised that she'd log my request and they'd take care of it when they get out of their meeting. We shall see. All in all my phone was in use for over 3 hours.
> While I was at it I complained that I've sent 5 emails - the first on Feb 7 - over 3 weeks ago.
> So far today it still isn't linked. I wish I'd realized it before we came home. I think in person would have been better.



Hello, we’re having the same problem including multiple attempts to get it resolved. Can you tell me how you finally got it fixed? Thank you so much (and this is so frustrating...)!


----------



## DaviVascaino

So I went to WDW on Feb 4th-10th.  I was able to get all my pictures linked to my account. However, there was one missing from tower of terror. We even scanned my wife's magic band after we left the ride to make sure we would not miss the picture. 

It did not link to MDE. I sent them an email 6 weeks ago. I just got an email back saying they found the picture and they uploaded to my MDE!! So if you have anything missing, just email them.


----------



## CarolynFH

DaviVascaino said:


> So I went to WDW on Feb 4th-10th.  I was able to get all my pictures linked to my account. However, there was one missing from tower of terror. We even scanned my wife's magic band after we left the ride to make sure we would not miss the picture.
> 
> It did not link to MDE. I sent them an email 6 weeks ago. I just got an email back saying they found the picture and they uploaded to my MDE!! So if you have anything missing, just email them.


Yes, those CMs are great! We had one missing from January that I had written off because it had been so long since I had reported it. They found it and put it in our account last week!


----------



## rubybutt

Does anybody have a map of the the locations of the crazy picture places?  I am thinking of the pictures that are like 360 degree pics.  Or really zoomed out pictures?  we got one at Magic kingdom once.  There isn't a photopass photographer at it.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rubybutt said:


> Does anybody have a map of the the locations of the crazy picture places?  I am thinking of the pictures that are like 360 degree pics.  Or really zoomed out pictures?  we got one at Magic kingdom once.  There isn't a photopass photographer at it.


We had one done in the MK last month.  It was one of the zoomed ones and there was a photopass photographer at it.  It was on the Ice Cream Parlor side of the hub.  Going along main street, go past the ice cream parlor and past the first section of the hub and turn right at the first path.  The photographer was stationed about 30' after turning right.

I'm not aware of there being a map of specialty photographer locations but I find these days many of the photographers can take these pictures for you if you ask.


----------



## DebLovesPooh

Quick question to confirm. I plan on getting the military salute memory maker in Disney springs on day of arrival. All of my family in my room whose profiles I manage will automatically have their pics link to my memory maker, right? Even if we take pics separately? Thanks so much!

Deb


----------



## escriven75

I've used Memory Maker in the past but not for a runDisney race. Does anyone know how MM works with runDisney events? If your group splits up during the run will everyone's photos still appear on the MDE account? Does it only include the photo that you take and scan your band or will it also pick up on your race bib number and link those to your MM account as well? TIA for any info.


----------



## rubybutt

escriven75 said:


> I've used Memory Maker in the past but not for a runDisney race. Does anyone know how MM works with runDisney events? If your group splits up during the run will everyone's photos still appear on the MDE account? Does it only include the photo that you take and scan your band or will it also pick up on your race bib number and link those to your MM account as well? TIA for any info.


You input your bib number.  I think you can put up to 4 bibs on it??  I would ask in the runDisney marathon thread.  They will know.


----------



## CarolynFH

escriven75 said:


> I've used Memory Maker in the past but not for a runDisney race. Does anyone know how MM works with runDisney events? If your group splits up during the run will everyone's photos still appear on the MDE account? Does it only include the photo that you take and scan your band or will it also pick up on your race bib number and link those to your MM account as well? TIA for any info.


Its been a few years, but we used it during a Marathon weekend in January and DD and DSiL used it for F&W that year too.  As above, you input the bib numbers for your party - I can't remember whether there's a limit or not; the most we had was 4.  And even though you split up (DD and DSiL were way ahead of us), the system does recognize the bib numbers and put those photos into your account.  I think we got one photo that wasn't our party, otherwise it was great.  There were a lot of photographers on the route, and we got a lot of photos!


----------



## Doingitagain

CarolynFH said:


> Its been a few years, but we used it during a Marathon weekend in January and DD and DSiL used it for F&W that year too.  As above, you input the bib numbers for your party - I can't remember whether there's a limit or not; the most we had was 4.  And even though you split up (DD and DSiL were way ahead of us), the system does recognize the bib numbers and put those photos into your account.  I think we got one photo that wasn't our party, otherwise it was great.  There were a lot of photographers on the route, and we got a lot of photos!


Awesome!  Can you put the bib number in any time or does it have to be within a certain window of time?


----------



## CarolynFH

Doingitagain said:


> Awesome!  Can you put the bib number in any time or does it have to be within a certain window of time?


I honestly don’t remember, it’s been so long! But I sure the folks on the *runDisney board *can tell you what the most recent process is.


----------



## erionm

DebLovesPooh said:


> Quick question to confirm. I plan on getting the military salute memory maker in Disney springs on day of arrival. All of my family in my room whose profiles I manage will automatically have their pics link to my memory maker, right? Even if we take pics separately? Thanks so much!
> 
> Deb


Yes


----------



## Lou'sMommy

We are going on a 10 day trip in May and June and are considering adding Memory Maker.  We haven't been to the parks since before Covid and are going with our daughter, son and new daughter-in-law.  It's her first DisneyWorld trip ever so I thought it would be fun to have tons of special pictures.  

Are there still plenty of Photopass photographers in the parks?  Has anyone seen them at the resorts?  Years ago there was one at the Poly and we got some really wonderful pictures taken there.

We only have one MDE account (mine) and everyone is listed in the "My Planning Party".  If the Memory Maker is linked to the MDE account, will everyone's magic bands work to link the pictures to our account?  We will be splitting up quite a bit during this trip, and I want to make sure that magic bands other than mine will work to link photos.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## erionm

Lou'sMommy said:


> We only have one MDE account (mine) and everyone is listed in the "My Planning Party".  If the Memory Maker is linked to the MDE account, will everyone's magic bands work to link the pictures to our account?  We will be splitting up quite a bit during this trip, and I want to make sure that magic bands other than mine will work to link photos.


Yes.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Lou'sMommy said:


> We only have one MDE account (mine) and everyone is listed in the "My Planning Party".


Memory Maker aside, I would really consider changing this approach.  Disney designed the technology infrastructure to work the best when everyone who is 13+ and has their own device is set up with their own My Disney Experience account, _especially_ if you're going to be splitting up.  Disney technology stinks to begin with, and stacking up a bunch of adults under a single adult's "Plans Managed By Me" list adds to the list of potential things that can go wrong.


----------



## Orion Nebula

We saw them back in March still scattered around and did get several photos.


----------



## Lou'sMommy

CaptainAmerica said:


> Memory Maker aside, I would really consider changing this approach.  Disney designed the technology infrastructure to work the best when everyone who is 13+ and has their own device is set up with their own My Disney Experience account, _especially_ if you're going to be splitting up.  Disney technology stinks to begin with, and stacking up a bunch of adults under a single adult's "Plans Managed By Me" list adds to the list of potential things that can go wrong.



You have much more recent experience than I do since our last visit was New Years 2019.  At that time it worked fine to just have one MDE account.  

On this trip, I had everyone just using one MDE account expressly because I thought it would give us the best chance of avoiding Disney technology problems - LOL!  I may consider splitting everyone up into their own accounts.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## lockets

I’ll comment on the photographer availability. There were plenty in the parks in January so that shouldn’t be an issue. I did not however see them at the hotel in January and two August visits. I stayed at Coronado Springs and Pop. Also spent a lot of time at Yacht and Beach Club. Someone recently wrote a trip report that they stayed at Grand Floridian and didn’t see them there. In summary, lots in the parks but hotel photos may be hit or miss to none at all. I still say go for it! I love memory maker!


----------



## CarolynFH

Lou'sMommy said:


> You have much more recent experience than I do since our last visit was New Years 2019.  At that time it worked fine to just have one MDE account.
> 
> On this trip, I had everyone just using one MDE account expressly because I thought it would give us the best chance of avoiding Disney technology problems - LOL!  I may consider splitting everyone up into their own accounts.  Thanks for the advice.


Having read multiple posts about accidentally creating duplicates of F&F members in MDE accounts, I would be cautious about having everyone create their own MDE account and then linking them to their profiles in your MDE if you're close to your trip. If you have some time before your trip, so that you can make sure everyone links properly and isn't duplicated in your F&F list, great.  But if your trip is next week, I might wait.


----------



## Isabelle12345

Lou'sMommy said:


> We are going on a 10 day trip in May and June and are considering adding Memory Maker.  We haven't been to the parks since before Covid and are going with our daughter, son and new daughter-in-law.  It's her first DisneyWorld trip ever so I thought it would be fun to have tons of special pictures.
> 
> Are there still plenty of Photopass photographers in the parks?  Has anyone seen them at the resorts?  Years ago there was one at the Poly and we got some really wonderful pictures taken there.
> 
> We only have one MDE account (mine) and everyone is listed in the "My Planning Party".  If the Memory Maker is linked to the MDE account, will everyone's magic bands work to link the pictures to our account?  We will be splitting up quite a bit during this trip, and I want to make sure that magic bands other than mine will work to link photos.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


We were there during the last week of February and there were plenty of Photographers. Some had long lines but they were really taking their time with us, even doing mini photo shoots with the kids! We have some wonderful pictures that I will cherish for a long time!
We were lucky enough to see _three_ Photopass photographers at the poly on different occasions - once in the lobby when we checked in, one outside of Obama after we came out of dinner and one outside of the lava pool (on the grass area) when we were on a pool break - and we got some amazing shots! They really took the time to pose us and did some magic shots for the kids!

I really thought it was worth it and will most likely get it on every trip


----------



## Lou'sMommy

Isabelle12345 said:


> We were there during the last week of February and there were plenty of Photographers. Some had long lines but they were really taking their time with us, even doing mini photo shoots with the kids! We have some wonderful pictures that I will cherish for a long time!
> We were lucky enough to see _three_ Photopass photographers at the poly on different occasions - once in the lobby when we checked in, one outside of Obama after we came out of dinner and one outside of the lava pool (on the grass area) when we were on a pool break - and we got some amazing shots! They really took the time to pose us and did some magic shots for the kids!
> 
> I really thought it was worth it and will most likely get it on every trip



Thanks so much for your post!  It has encouraged me to go ahead and buy the Memory Maker.  Those shots we got by Photopass photographers at the Poly years ago were some of the best family photos we ever had.  My mother still keeps one displayed in her living room.  

We have never actually stayed at the Poly before but are doing so this trip.  I will definitely keep an eye out for photographers there.  Now I have another reason to be excited about our upcoming vacation!


----------



## momof2n2

Are memory maker shares still a thing?  I used to see lots of threads for them by the months of travel and don't see that with my search tonight.
TIA.


----------



## heathsf

My brother is checking in a week before me, and then my parents a few days later, and then finally my family. Our trips are overlapping with each other by a few days. If I purchase Memory Maker, will I be able to download the rest of my family's photos (including from the days before I check in)? We are all linked as friends & family on MDE.


----------



## DisneyCrazyMom22

It is my understanding that the discounted military photopass must be purchased in the park? Would I be able to purchase it toward the end of my trip after seeing if the photos are worth it?


----------



## mrswages

My son plans on proposing by fountain at the castle.  Do photopass photographers "hang" out there?  I tried Capture the Moment, but they are booked for May 13th online.  If you call can you get anywhere?


----------



## lockets

mrswages said:


> My son plans on proposing by fountain at the castle.  Do photopass photographers "hang" out there?  I tried Capture the Moment, but they are booked for May 13th online.  If you call can you get anywhere?


I’m not sure if there will be a photographer at the exact spot but there are usually a handful on the way to the castle and in front of the castle. However there are usually lines for the photographers so hard to grab a photographer spontaneously. He might have to wait in a line first and when they say hi to the photographer and he scans his magic band w/the photographer (make sure to do that first) then he can start proposing and I’m sure the photographer will be snapping away!


----------



## mom2febgirls

One of my friends is going to be at WDW the same week we are.  I have an AP with memory maker and I am wondering if we are connected as friends in MDE if she can get her pictures, too.

I think that was how it worked in the past, just making sure it won't screw anything up since we aren't technically traveling together.


----------



## CarolynFH

mom2febgirls said:


> One of my friends is going to be at WDW the same week we are.  I have an AP with memory maker and I am wondering if we are connected as friends in MDE if she can get her pictures, too.
> 
> I think that was how it worked in the past, just making sure it won't screw anything up since we aren't technically traveling together.


You will be able to see and download her photos and then share them with her via flash drive, email, etc.


----------



## mom2febgirls

CarolynFH said:


> You will be able to see and download her photos and then share them with her via flash drive, email, etc.


Thanks.


----------



## Bradwazu

I have a quick question about only having one person in your group of family & friends purchasing Memory Maker.  My family and two other groups are going to Disney World in a few weeks and we are all linked together on Family & Friends through our respective MDE accounts.  I plan on purchasing Memory Maker now (to get the $30 advance discount) and then simply download everyone's photos once our trip was over and send them to the other two groups (we already have permissions set up for Sharing Disney PhotoPass Photos).  However, the other two groups arrive three days before my family does.  Since we are sharing all PhotoPass photos, will i still be able to download any pictures they take in the three days before we arrive?  Will i also need to activate the PhotoPass before I arrive or can I wait till I get there? Thanks!


----------



## erionm

Bradwazu said:


> I have a quick question about only having one person in your group of family & friends purchasing Memory Maker.  My family and two other groups are going to Disney World in a few weeks and we are all linked together on Family & Friends through our respective MDE accounts.  I plan on purchasing Memory Maker now (to get the $30 advance discount) and then simply download everyone's photos once our trip was over and send them to the other two groups (we already have permissions set up for Sharing Disney PhotoPass Photos).  However, the other two groups arrive three days before my family does.  Since we are sharing all PhotoPass photos, will i still be able to download any pictures they take in the three days before we arrive?  Will i also need to activate the PhotoPass before I arrive or can I wait till I get there? Thanks!


As long as you purchase MM at least 3 days prior to any photos being taken for anyone in either group, you will have access to those as part of the MM purchase.  MM is activated when you go to download the first photo/video.


----------



## lemonears6

I will be visiting Disney twice in May a few weeks apart. Can I use the same memory maker for both trips or will I need to buy a new one for the the next trip? We are staying at different Disney resorts, I will be there both times but a few different people the 2nd trip


----------



## erionm

lemonears6 said:


> I will be visiting Disney twice in May a few weeks apart. Can I use the same memory maker for both trips or will I need to buy a new one for the the next trip?


If all of the photos are taken within a 30 day period, YES.


----------



## Doingitagain

I am a bit sheepish. I waited on hold a while to get help finding some missing photos, only to find out that I as on My Photos rather than "Include Family and Friends".


----------



## CarolynFH

Doingitagain said:


> I am a bit sheepish. I waited on hold a while to get help finding some missing photos, only to find out that I as on My Photos rather than "Include Family and Friends".


Yes, that tripped me up several times, because DH is quicker to have his MB scanned by the photographer than I am!


----------



## godfather927

Been many years since I last bought photopass, I have a few questions...

- Did they rebrand this? Looks like PhotoPass and Memory Maker are now synonymous? If so, are there any differences from before?
- I only want it for our day at MK, and it looks like I can buy the single day Memory Maker for $70. After doing so, is there an option to select the date I want to use it for?
- Once I buy it and select my day, how does it all work for ride photos? After we get off a ride, do we have to line up to search for our photo and select something? It sounds like we have to tap our magic bands somewhere but that's as much as I know about the process.


----------



## erionm

godfather927 said:


> Been many years since I last bought photopass, I have a few questions...
> 
> 1. Did they rebrand this? Looks like PhotoPass and Memory Maker are now synonymous? If so, are there any differences from before?
> 2. I only want it for our day at MK, and it looks like I can buy the single day Memory Maker for $70. After doing so, is there an option to select the date I want to use it for?
> 3. Once I buy it and select my day, how does it all work for ride photos? After we get off a ride, do we have to line up to search for our photo and select something? It sounds like we have to tap our magic bands somewhere but that's as much as I know about the process.


1. PhotoPass is the picture taking service.  Memory Maker is a PhotoPass product that allows you to download your photos and videos.
2. If you purchase the one-day memory maker in advance, you activate it when you go to download the first photo taken on the day you want to use it.
3. If you have a recent MagicBand, there are long range readers on all rides that should pick up your MB and automatically link the photo and ride video (where available).


----------



## godfather927

erionm said:


> 1. PhotoPass is the picture taking service.  Memory Maker is a PhotoPass product that allows you to download your photos and videos.
> 2. If you purchase the one-day memory maker in advance, you activate it when you go to download the first photo taken on the day you want to use it.
> 3. If you have a recent MagicBand, there are long range readers on all rides that should pick up your MB and automatically link the photo and ride video (where available).


Thanks! We just bought magicbands so does this mean we dont need to wait to tap in anywhere after a ride, they all just link automatically? How does the system know which seat in the ride we sat in?


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

I bought the pre-purchase memory maker today and our first day is this Monday. I know I cut it a little close (been super busy at work) but will Monday still be in the "within 3 day" window?


----------



## WDWAtLast

We have a December trip package (booked in January) that includes Memory Maker.  I have a trip later this week that I pre purchased Memory Maker for this past weekend.  Both show up in MDE.  Does it matter which MM get used for my April trip? Will the system automatically chose the same one for the whole April trip? I will have friends and family linked - just want to make sure all photos end up on the same MM


----------



## pfeifer1990

We've purchased Memory Maker for the first time. Other than rides and characters how do I know where the photo pass photographers are? What am I looking for when in the parks? What shouldn't we miss? Any tips are appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## carlyle688

pfeifer1990 said:


> We've purchased Memory Maker for the first time. Other than rides and characters how do I know where the photo pass photographers are? What am I looking for when in the parks? What shouldn't we miss? Any tips are appreciated. Thank you.




On the app where the wait times are you can filter it to show Photopass locations.


----------



## CarolynFH

pfeifer1990 said:


> We've purchased Memory Maker for the first time. Other than rides and characters how do I know where the photo pass photographers are? What am I looking for when in the parks? What shouldn't we miss? Any tips are appreciated. Thank you.


In addition to being aware of likely locations, you’ll be able to recognize the photographers based on their costumes (vest) and cameras - not to mention there might be a line of other guests waiting while someone else has their photos taken. However, we try to keep an eye out for them everywhere we go in the parks - we’ve been surprised to find some “lonely” photographers in locations we thought would be busy.


----------



## pfeifer1990

carlyle688 said:


> On the app where the wait times are you can filter it to show Photopass locations.
> 
> 
> View attachment 666523View attachment 666524


Thank you for this I didn't know this!


----------



## MainMom

My Dad purchased Memory Maker. I can see it in my plans that its there under his name. We are all connected as Friends and Family. Is there anything else I need to do for this or will all of our pics automatically show up for everyone and we all have access? Thanks!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

To be thorough, make sure every person is linked to every other person.  So if there's six of you:

A links to B
A links to C
A links to D
A links to E
A links to F
B links to C
B links to D
B links to E
B links to F
C links to D
C links to E
C links to F
D links to E
D links to F
E links to F

Then, within Friends and Family, make sure this box is checked for each linked pair.



It should be checked by default.


----------



## MainMom

CaptainAmerica said:


> To be thorough, make sure every person is linked to every other person.  So if there's six of you:
> 
> A links to B
> A links to C
> A links to D
> A links to E
> A links to F
> B links to C
> B links to D
> B links to E
> B links to F
> C links to D
> C links to E
> C links to F
> D links to E
> D links to F
> E links to F
> 
> Then, within Friends and Family, make sure this box is checked for each linked pair.
> 
> View attachment 668419
> 
> It should be checked by default.


Thanks! I'll go in and double check, but I think we should be good to go!


----------



## bffdisney

Two separate things. All your pictures should show up on everyone's, but that doesn't really matter. Most important is that your dad sees everyone, and he will then be able to download everyone's photos.


----------



## Skywalker3

Sorry for stupid question, and not a lot of time to search threads, but I bought memory maker for upcoming trip. THere are 3 of us going, and I likely won't be with the 2 girls much, they will be off taking pictures. will the ride photos show up if I'm not there? and same with photo pass photographers? they dont' have their own MDE accounts, we'll all be on mine. Also, they may or may not have magic bands, depends on if we get them after arrival. Thanks for any and all MM tips. First time back in almost a couple years for me


----------



## erionm

Skywalker3 said:


> Sorry for stupid question, and not a lot of time to search threads, but I bought memory maker for upcoming trip. THere are 3 of us going, and I likely won't be with the 2 girls much, they will be off taking pictures. will the ride photos show up if I'm not there? and same with photo pass photographers? they dont' have their own MDE accounts, we'll all be on mine. Also, they may or may not have magic bands, depends on if we get them after arrival. Thanks for any and all MM tips. First time back in almost a couple years for me


Since you manage their profiles, their photos will appear in your account.  Newer rides don't have photo displays at the end, so it's not possible to manually link those attraction photos.  They will need either a MagicBand or smartphone that has MDE loaded on it and MDE has been granted permission to access bluetooth.  Since you manage their MDE profile, you could sign in to MDE on one or both of their smartphones.  The PhotoPass photographers can scan a physical ticket or give them a PhotoPass card.  The PhotoPass card has a code on it which can be used to "claim" the pictures so they appear in your account.


----------



## Skywalker3

erionm said:


> Since you manage their profiles, their photos will appear in your account.  Newer rides don't have photo displays at the end, so it's not possible to manually link those attraction photos.  They will need either a MagicBand or smartphone that has MDE loaded on it and MDE has been granted permission to access bluetooth.  Since you manage their MDE profile, you could sign in to MDE on one or both of their smartphones.  The PhotoPass photographers can scan a physical ticket or give them a PhotoPass card.  The PhotoPass card has a code on it which can be used to "claim" the pictures so they appear in your account.


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## sharon_wv

Question re Memory Maker - I just finished my trip.  It’s been 3 years since we have been to Disney.  I’ve always been able to edit pictures and add borders, stickers, etc.  Last trip in 2019 you couldn’t edit the photos on a PC and can only use iOS.  This time I see “edit” but no frames or stickers are visible when I click on it.  Anyone have any clue what I’m doing wrong?  

Thanks in advance


----------



## erionm

sharon_wv said:


> Question re Memory Maker - I just finished my trip.  It’s been 3 years since we have been to Disney.  I’ve always been able to edit pictures and add borders, stickers, etc.  Last trip in 2019 you couldn’t edit the photos on a PC and can only use iOS.  This time I see “edit” but no frames or stickers are visible when I click on it.  Anyone have any clue what I’m doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks in advance


You are not doing anything wrong.  Either Disney is going to finally remove editing from the iOS app or it's just broken on their end.


----------



## mom2rtk

Message photopass and keep trying. That’s what happened after our trip in January and a couple weeks later they finally showed up.


----------



## sharon_wv

mom2rtk said:


> Message photopass and keep trying. That’s what happened after our trip in January and a couple weeks later they finally showed up.


I sent a message.  We will see what happens.  Thanks!


----------



## EmilyGahr

We have a split stay booked (7 nights at YC, 7 nights at WL), so two different reservations. If we purchase Memory Maker, is it good for our whole trip even though we have two reservations?


----------



## erionm

EmilyGahr said:


> We have a split stay booked (7 nights at YC, 7 nights at WL), so two different reservations. If we purchase Memory Maker, is it good for our whole trip even though we have two reservations?


Yes.  MM is not tied to your actual room reservation.


----------



## sbarisch

Hi everyone. Is it still true that Memory Maker will start with the first download? I have 2 trips this summer - 6 weeks apart - and purchased Memory Maker already for the 2nd trip in August. I know that the 30 days of Memory Maker won't span both trips. I don't want it to be "activated" during our June trip. 

Thanks!


----------



## canuckgirl

We are a large family travelling to WDW in August and memory maker is a must for us! We have 3 separate rooms to accommodate all of us. Can I just purchase 1 memory maker and have it linked to all of us? Will we get ride photos from all rooms or just the room of the person who purchased MM?!? Any help is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## erionm

canuckgirl said:


> We are a large family travelling to WDW in August and memory maker is a must for us! We have 3 separate rooms to accommodate all of us. Can I just purchase 1 memory maker and have it linked to all of us? Will we get ride photos from all rooms or just the room of the person who purchased MM?!? Any help is appreciated! Thanks!


As long as everyone is linked to YOUR Family & Friends list in MDE, you should see their photos and be able to download them using MM.


----------



## canuckgirl

erionm said:


> As long as everyone is linked to YOUR Family & Friends list in MDE, you should see their photos and be able to download them using MM.


Perfect! Thanks so much!


----------



## LittleStinkerbelle

sharon_wv said:


> Question re Memory Maker - I just finished my trip.  It’s been 3 years since we have been to Disney.  I’ve always been able to edit pictures and add borders, stickers, etc.  Last trip in 2019 you couldn’t edit the photos on a PC and can only use iOS.  This time I see “edit” but no frames or stickers are visible when I click on it.  Anyone have any clue what I’m doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I was just coming here to see if anyone else was having this issue! We were there over Memorial Day so it’s been a couple of weeks and no borders or stickers have popped up. I messaged PhotoPass yesterday so I’ll update if I have any luck. Was hoping for some 50th borders.


----------



## mom2rtk

LittleStinkerbelle said:


> I was just coming here to see if anyone else was having this issue! We were there over Memorial Day so it’s been a couple of weeks and no borders or stickers have popped up. I messaged PhotoPass yesterday so I’ll update if I have any luck. Was hoping for some 50th borders.


There were 50th borders after our January trip. I'm sure they'll put them back. Just keep pestering. It took 2 messages and a lot of checking before mine showed up.


----------



## LittleStinkerbelle

mom2rtk said:


> There were 50th borders after our January trip. I'm sure they'll put them back. Just keep pestering. It took 2 messages and a lot of checking before mine showed up.


Thank you! That gives me some hope!


----------



## Isabelle12345

Has anyone had issues with the Tot ride pictures recently?
I have emailed more than a week ago and still no Picture…
I really want to see it - it will be an epic one for sure!


----------



## FBandA

Question:
I am an annual pass holder renewed in April out of State. I will be going to Disney this month and again in December. 

If I want to have Memory Maker/Photo Pass for both trips, do I have to Pay $169 for both trips and what happened to the $99 deal? I think I already know the answer and am not going to be happy with the answer. DH keeps on saying they are pricing us out of My Happy Place. Disney is starting to make me sad! I would like some Pixie Dust on this question please!


----------



## erionm

FBandA said:


> Question:
> I am an annual pass holder renewed in April out of State. I will be going to Disney this month and again in December.
> 
> If I want to have Memory Maker/Photo Pass for both trips, do I have to Pay $169 for both trips and what happened to the $99 deal? I think I already know the answer and am not going to be happy with the answer. DH keeps on saying they are pricing us out of My Happy Place. Disney is starting to make me sad! I would like some Pixie Dust on this question please!


As an Annual Passholder, you had the option to add a PhotoPass Download option to your AP when you renewed.  This option would allow you to download all photos taken during the year that pass is active.  The renewal rate for that option is $85 plus tax.  Stop at a Guest Relations location once you get to WDW and see if you can still add the PhotoPass Download option to your pass.

If you purchase Memory Maker separately, you will need to purchase it twice in order to get photos from both trips.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Just saw that the Photopass boxes are back ugh.


----------



## FBandA

erionm said:


> As an Annual Passholder, you had the option to add a PhotoPass Download option to your AP when you renewed.  This option would allow you to download all photos taken during the year that pass is active.  The renewal rate for that option is $85 plus tax.  Stop at a Guest Relations location once you get to WDW and see if you can still add the PhotoPass Download option to your pass.
> 
> If you purchase Memory Maker separately, you will need to purchase it twice in order to get photos from both trips.


Thank you was able to call got transferred to 4 different people way over a 1 1/2 hours, but finally was able to add it to my Annual Pass that I had renewed in April. It was $89.46


----------



## LittleStinkerbelle

Hi all.  Following up on my post about borders and stickers.  I emailed PhotoPass a couple of weeks ago and after not hearing back I decided to call.  The cast member I spoke to said that while the button to add a border or sticker is still there, borders and stickers have been taken away as of the last update and are not slated to come back. She did say that they've been instructed to fill out a form every time a guest calls about this so she wonders if there's enough interest they might bring them back. Bummer


----------



## donaldanddaisy

Question -- are the photo spots in Disney Spring open? If I go there on my check in day, will those photos be included? Not sure what triggers the start of Memory Maker


----------



## erionm

donaldanddaisy said:


> Question -- are the photo spots in Disney Spring open? If I go there on my check in day, will those photos be included? Not sure what triggers the start of Memory Maker


Yes, the Disney PhotoPass Studio at Disney Springs is open.  If you purchased MM more than 3 days prior to your visit to the studio, those photos will be available for download as part of MM.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I used to have an AP, so this used to be simple. Now, without one, I have questions. 

I have 2 trips coming up in Sept. The first is a week long with a group of friends, staying on site. The second is 2 weeks long with extended family, staying off site. For the first I will have 4 day tickets. For the second I will have 10 day tickets. 

Can I buy MM for the entire visit - both trips? If not, how can I buy MM to cover the two trips? Not even sure how this works when staying off site.


----------



## CarolynFH

BuckeyeBama said:


> I used to have an AP, so this used to be simple. Now, without one, I have questions.
> 
> I have 2 trips coming up in Sept. The first is a week long with a group of friends, staying on site. The second is 2 weeks long with extended family, staying off site. For the first I will have 4 day tickets. For the second I will have 10 day tickets.
> 
> Can I buy MM for the entire visit - both trips? If not, how can I buy MM to cover the two trips? Not even sure how this works when staying off site.


The clock on your MM purchase doesn’t start ticking until you download a photo (clicking to Save it to your phone counts!). Each individual photo will be available to download for 30 days after it’s taken, and you have 45 days from when you download your first photo to when your free downloads end. 

So depending on the number of days from the start of the first trip to the end of the second, you can probably start downloading at some point during the first trip and continue downloading during the second trip. Maybe download all photos from the first trip at home between the two trips, and I’d give myself a few days after I got home to do a final download of all photos.


----------



## kgcricket

LittleStinkerbelle said:


> Hi all.  Following up on my post about borders and stickers.  I emailed PhotoPass a couple of weeks ago and after not hearing back I decided to call.  The cast member I spoke to said that while the button to add a border or sticker is still there, borders and stickers have been taken away as of the last update and are not slated to come back. She did say that they've been instructed to fill out a form every time a guest calls about this so she wonders if there's enough interest they might bring them back. Bummer



What a shame. Does that mean the ride photo borders are gone as well? My last experience with MM (years ago), they had to be added manually.


----------



## LittleStinkerbelle

kgcricket said:


> What a shame. Does that mean the ride photo borders are gone as well? My last experience with MM (years ago), they had to be added manually.


We didn't have any ride photos this trip so I'm not sure of the answer.  We did have some photos taken around the Polynesian and they had borders when they showed up in my account, so seems like there is a way for the photogs to add them maybe?


----------



## CarolynFH

kgcricket said:


> What a shame. Does that mean the ride photo borders are gone as well? My last experience with MM (years ago), they had to be added manually.


We've had ride-specific borders show up on our photos from several rides - Seven Dwarfs, Slinky Dog, etc.  So they may be routinely applied now.


----------



## kgcricket

Thank you @LittleStinkerbelle & @CarolynFH! Good to know at least some borders show up. The ride photos would look very bare without them.


----------



## lovethattink

Our ride photos showed up with borders. But we couldn’t add borders to other photos.

Examples:


----------



## LadyNia

Are there currently photographers at the character meet & greets? We went last year but the characters were distanced and no photographers. Just wondering if things are different this year.


----------



## LittleStinkerbelle

LittleStinkerbelle said:


> Hi all.  Following up on my post about borders and stickers.  I emailed PhotoPass a couple of weeks ago and after not hearing back I decided to call.  The cast member I spoke to said that while the button to add a border or sticker is still there, borders and stickers have been taken away as of the last update and are not slated to come back. She did say that they've been instructed to fill out a form every time a guest calls about this so she wonders if there's enough interest they might bring them back. Bummer


Quoting myself with another update. I finally got an email back from PhotoPass today, four weeks after I emailed them. The response said they are experiencing technical difficulties with borders and it should be corrected in a future app update. This is totally different from what the phone CM told me and now my photos have expired anyway. Kind of disappointed.


----------



## mom2rtk

LittleStinkerbelle said:


> Quoting myself with another update. I finally got an email back from PhotoPass today, four weeks after I emailed them. The response said they are experiencing technical difficulties with borders and it should be corrected in a future app update. This is totally different from what the phone CM told me and now my photos have expired anyway. Kind of disappointed.


They might say no, but I would email back and say you are disappointed in how long the response took, and disappointed that the update hasn't happened, and ask if they would extend your photos until it gets updated.


----------



## LittleStinkerbelle

mom2rtk said:


> They might say no, but I would email back and say you are disappointed in how long the response took, and disappointed that the update hasn't happened, and ask if they would extend your photos until it gets updated.


That’s a great suggestion. Thank you. I just emailed them.


----------



## tmdart

I was really frustrated with how many of our ride photos didn’t get linked. We had to chase down several of our shots. I really miss the borders too.


----------



## AJT607

We are planning for our trip next week and looking forward to the PhotoPass/MemoryMaker.  Is it starting to feel like there is a good number of photopass opportunities throughout the parks again?  For a bit there, the offerings felt somewhat sparse.  We always recommend to our family and friends that they should buy the MemoryMaker/Photopass for their visit... but we were starting to hear back from some folks that they didn't think it was worth it.  We love being able to put our own phones away and get great-quality pictures of the whole family so I'm hopeful that Photopass stuff is "returning to normal."


----------



## lostprincess_danie

LadyNia said:


> Are there currently photographers at the character meet & greets? We went last year but the characters were distanced and no photographers. Just wondering if things are different this year.



Following up on this post: Is there a way in MDE to see which characters have photo pass photographers or boxes? I know how to view character meets OR photopass locations on the map in MDE but is there a way to see which characters have photographers?


----------



## mackel1994

Hi all! I am confused about the pricing. Everywhere I see that it costs $169USD, but to purchase on the app for our January trip, it's showing as $319AUD - which is equal to $242USD. Has the price risen, or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## CinderEmma94

lostprincess_danie said:


> Following up on this post: Is there a way in MDE to see which characters have photo pass photographers or boxes? I know how to view character meets OR photopass locations on the map in MDE but is there a way to see which characters have photographers?


There isn’t a way to see this in MDE but since I was a photopass photographer in Epcot until recently I can tell you there are boxes with Anna and Elsa, and the rest of the characters in Epcot have a photographer (not every character is back to having a photographer but most do). I’m not 100% sure on the other parks except I know for sure Mickey on Main Street has a box.

Believe me, the CMs hate the boxes as much as the guests. They don’t take great pictures and they malfunction a ton but there’s no way for the CMs to fix them. My favorite part of my job was working with the characters.


----------



## Adora

Wondering if anyone knows what time the photopass people are in front of the castle in the mornings? Are they there for early morning hours before the parks fill?


----------



## Isabelle12345

Adora said:


> Wondering if anyone knows what time the photopass people are in front of the castle in the mornings? Are they there for early morning hours before the parks fill?


We were able to take pictures in front of the castle before early entry - my guess is they were there right at opening


----------



## lmmantini

CaptainAmerica said:


> To be thorough, make sure every person is linked to every other person.  So if there's six of you:
> 
> A links to B
> A links to C
> A links to D
> A links to E
> A links to F
> B links to C
> B links to D
> B links to E
> B links to F
> C links to D
> C links to E
> C links to F
> D links to E
> D links to F
> E links to F
> 
> Then, within Friends and Family, make sure this box is checked for each linked pair.
> 
> View attachment 668419
> 
> It should be checked by default.


Can someone please tell me where to find this in MDE? Thank you!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

lmmantini said:


> Can someone please tell me where to find this in MDE? Thank you!


My Disney Experience drop-down

My Family & Friends

Next to each person, click Update


----------



## IluvMGM

I don't think it would be an issue, but my boyfriend questioned me about, so thought I would ask. We are linked to a family member with an annual pass and so usually they download our photos for us. This trip we are going with friends and linked to their account to use their memory maker. It shouldn't be an issue, right?


----------



## lovethattink

IluvMGM said:


> I don't think it would be an issue, but my boyfriend questioned me about, so thought I would ask. We are linked to a family member with an annual pass and so usually they download our photos for us. This trip we are going with friends and linked to their account to use their memory maker. It shouldn't be an issue, right?


If the annual pass still has photopass, everyone linked should have their photos show up. However, this has not been happening for us. DS still has a gold AP with photopass, dh and I have Sorcerer pass without photopass. On attractions that don’t have a place to tap, ride photos of my husband and I are not showing. We were in separate cars for Guardians, 7DMT, Buzz, the ones of us are not showing. The of ds’s car are showing.


----------



## Funfire240

I have a question on timing that I hope I can ask here (if not, sorry!). We have a trip December 27-31 and I purchased memory maker. We have another trip February 3-6.  It is my understanding that if I don't "activate" memory maker until say the middle of January, I can still get the pictures that were taken the end of December since they won't be expired, but will also be able to get the February pictures then since it will be within 30 days of the activation. Is this correct?


----------



## neverenoughtime

We are headed to Mickeys not so scary halloween party on two separate nights. I am needing to purchase memory maker single day for two separate nights.  Can I go ahead and purchase two single day memory makers or do I need to just purchase one, then use it the day of the party, then purchase another one the next day? Going to Disney for these two party nights only two days apart. Just want to make sure that if I buy two single day mm they both do not try to activate when I scan the first time I use photopass.  Thank you for any help.


----------



## arich35

neverenoughtime said:


> We are headed to Mickeys not so scary halloween party on two separate nights. I am needing to purchase memory maker single day for two separate nights.  Can I go ahead and purchase two single day memory makers or do I need to just purchase one, then use it the day of the party, then purchase another one the next day? Going to Disney for these two party nights only two days apart. Just want to make sure that if I buy two single day mm they both do not try to activate when I scan the first time I use photopass.  Thank you for any help.


From my understanding when you buy the photopass in advance you can use it for 30 days, at least that is what the chat on Disney's website told me


----------



## romanr27

I just want to verify something about advanced memory maker purchase. I'm planning to go in November, but that may need to change. If I buy MM now, I essentially have a voucher I can use anytime, and once I use it for the first time I have it for 30 days? So if I had to move my trip to early 2023, my MM purchase will be valid to use then since I have never used it?


----------



## erionm

romanr27 said:


> I just want to verify something about advanced memory maker purchase. I'm planning to go in November, but that may need to change. If I buy MM now, I essentially have a voucher I can use anytime, and once I use it for the first time I have it for 30 days? So if I had to move my trip to early 2023, my MM purchase will be valid to use then since I have never used it?


Correct.


----------



## shburks

My sister and I are going to Disney with our families--but not together! Only our last day overlaps. We go first and they arrive the day before we leave. She has Memory Maker on her reservation. Can we still share Memory Maker? I know it won't be activated until she arrives, but will my photos be in the account and then available for download once she activates it?

Our accounts are fully linked, and I know only she'll have true access to the photos without the watermark. We can work out all that as long as the photos will actually be there!


----------



## Funfire240

Funfire240 said:


> I have a question on timing that I hope I can ask here (if not, sorry!). We have a trip December 27-31 and I purchased memory maker. We have another trip February 3-6.  It is my understanding that if I don't "activate" memory maker until say the middle of January, I can still get the pictures that were taken the end of December since they won't be expired, but will also be able to get the February pictures then since it will be within 30 days of the activation. Is this correct?


bumping - hoping for clarification


----------



## LittleStinkerbelle

LittleStinkerbelle said:


> Quoting myself with another update. I finally got an email back from PhotoPass today, four weeks after I emailed them. The response said they are experiencing technical difficulties with borders and it should be corrected in a future app update. This is totally different from what the phone CM told me and now my photos have expired anyway. Kind of disappointed.


Quoting myself again  - I noticed last week that PhotoPass had reinstated my pictures so I got excited that maybe borders and stickers were back, but no.  Today I updated the MDE app and tried again and see that when I hit edit only the crop or filter options are there now. My photos expire again in a couple of days so probably time for me to give up.


----------



## vinotinto

What are the costs? One picture download vs one day vs full trip?


----------



## MinnieMSue

vinotinto said:


> What are the costs? One picture download vs one day vs full trip?



a day is $69, a trip is $169 if purchased a few days before the trip (at least) or $199 if not pre-purchased.  I believe an individual photo download is $15-17 range - I forget as I only ever did that once a year or so ago.


----------



## Disneygirl678

I have some family members going to Disney in December.  I am an AP with magic maker.  Can I put them on my "friends and family" list and then let them use the magic maker, even though I won't be on the trip?


----------



## erionm

Disneygirl678 said:


> I have some family members going to Disney in December.  I am an AP with magic maker.  Can I put them on my "friends and family" list and then let them use the magic maker, even though I won't be on the trip?


You can download (without watermark) any photos for connected Family & Friends even if you are not at WDW with them.


----------



## c3h3a3r

Hi. Apologies if this has been answered- I did try and search for the information.

We had memory maker in 2011 and 2016 when we visited from the UK. 
Both times we were able to add stickers/borders etc and create a hardback book/album via the Photopass service.
Is this service no longer available? I will be gutted if so. This was a wonderful keepsake and I enjoyed putting the books/albums together...


----------



## MinnieMSue

c3h3a3r said:


> Hi. Apologies if this has been answered- I did try and search for the information.
> 
> We had memory maker in 2011 and 2016 when we visited from the UK.
> Both times we were able to add stickers/borders etc and create a hardback book/album via the Photopass service.
> Is this service no longer available? I will be gutted if so. This was a wonderful keepsake and I enjoyed putting the books/albums together...



It was not available for my last trip in August.  My photos just expired so I cannot check now to see if it has returned but as of a week or so ago I could not do it.  (when it was last available it was only via iphone which I have)


----------



## DaviVascaino

so I have an upcoming trip to Boardwalk Villa in feb 2023. I just purchased the prearrival memory maker.  It did not give me an option to link that memory maker to my upcoming trip in february 2023, but when I go to my plans - tickets and memory maker, I can see I purchased it. 

Am I good to go since it is showing up on my plans? Do I need to link this memory maker to any specific dates/trips (I never saw the option). thanks


----------



## CarolynFH

DaviVascaino said:


> so I have an upcoming trip to Boardwalk Villa in feb 2023. I just purchased the prearrival memory maker.  It did not give me an option to link that memory maker to my upcoming trip in february 2023, but when I go to my plans - tickets and memory maker, I can see I purchased it.
> 
> Am I good to go since it is showing up on my plans? Do I need to link this memory maker to any specific dates/trips (I never saw the option). thanks


No, you don’t need to link it to a trip. It will automatically activate when you download a photo for the first time, and that’s when the clock starts running for the length of time you can download photos. (IIRC, each photo will stay in your account for 30 days, and you have 45 days from your first download to finish downloading them all. I’ve had an AP for so many years though that I’m not certain of those two numbers.)


----------



## DaviVascaino

CarolynFH said:


> No, you don’t need to link it to a trip. It will automatically activate when you download a photo for the first time, and that’s when the clock starts running for the length of time you can download photos. (IIRC, each photo will stay in your account for 30 days, and you have 45 days from your first download to finish downloading them all. I’ve had an AP for so many years though that I’m not certain of those two numbers.)


So I just need to scan my magic band with the photographer and we are good to go, correct?


----------



## sherlockmiles

DaviVascaino said:


> So I just need to scan my magic band with the photographer and we are good to go, correct?


Correct.


----------



## emmabelle

I let my AP expire last March and I miss getting the photos.  For our trip in December I was thinking of adding MM to my stay.  On the app I only see it for $199?  We are staying at POR, is there a way to add it for the price of $169?


----------



## erionm

emmabelle said:


> I let my AP expire last March and I miss getting the photos.  For our trip in December I was thinking of adding MM to my stay.  On the app I only see it for $199?  We are staying at POR, is there a way to add it for the price of $169?


You need to purchase using the MDE website to get the advance purchase pricing.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/memory-maker/


----------



## erin327

Where do I go to download all our photos? Home and using a computer.


----------



## erionm

erin327 said:


> Where do I go to download all our photos? Home and using a computer.


Log on to your MDE account and then select "My Photos" from the MyDisneyExperience drop down menu.


----------



## PrincessV

AP question…
I did not add MM when I renewed In Aug. If I add it now, will I have access to PP pics taken between the renewal date and the day I add MM? Or only to pics taken after adding MM, regardless of AP renewal date?


----------



## mouserrificmom

Hello - so excited to be headed home next week! Wondering if anyone who has been recently knows whether or not any of the "special" shots (not magic shots, like Rapunzel lanterns etc) are back around MK and Epcot?

Thanks -


----------



## erin327

Are there different resolutions of which I can download our pictures?  My sister said she chose medium medium & high when downloading from the phone. When I download from the computer it doesn't ask. How can I get the highest resolution images possible?


----------



## erionm

erin327 said:


> Are there different resolutions of which I can download our pictures?  My sister said she chose medium medium & high when downloading from the phone. When I download from the computer it doesn't ask. How can I get the highest resolution images possible?


When downloading using a computer, you are automatically getting the highest resolution image available.


----------



## erin327

erionm said:


> When downloading using a computer, you are automatically getting the highest resolution image available.


Thanks!


----------



## Isabelle12345

Has anyone received their ride pictures lately?
My phone has Bluetooth turned on, my magic band is recent (June) but yet we have not received any ride pictures that didn’t have a tap at the end (no guardians, tower of terror, slinky or frozen). We have been here for 4 days and even the pictures from Friday are not there yet.


----------



## superchime

Isabelle12345 said:


> Has anyone received their ride pictures lately?
> My phone has Bluetooth turned on, my magic band is recent (June) but yet we have not received any ride pictures that didn’t have a tap at the end (no guardians, tower of terror, slinky or frozen). We have been here for 4 days and even the pictures from Friday are not there yet.


I got Haunted Mansion ride photos 10/30 but we didn't get Guardians, Test Track, or BTMRR from that same day/weekend. I've emailed to see if they can find them but so far no response.


----------



## CarolynFH

superchime said:


> I got Haunted Mansion ride photos 10/30 but we didn't get Guardians, Test Track, or BTMRR from that same day/weekend. I've emailed to see if they can find them but so far no response.


FYI we were there in July and didn't get our Slinky Dog photo.  I emailed them, and eventually they found it - about 6 weeks after I emailed them!  So


----------



## sherlockmiles

CarolynFH said:


> FYI we were there in July and didn't get our Slinky Dog photo.  I emailed them, and eventually they found it - about 6 weeks after I emailed them!  So


I was there 1010/16-19.  Was missing 1 party photo.  
Emailed - no response.  
Called - had photo in 10 minutes.

I did have photos show us as late as 2 weeks after my visit.


----------



## robotsneedlove2

Question about sharing Memory Maker.  

3 separate family groups will have overlapping trip dates this winter.  1 - My nephew's HS band will be in Dinsey, his parents are making the trip too.  2 - My cousin is taking his son on his first trip to Disney, bringing along the grandparent's too.  3 - My family's annual DVC trip!  All together this is 11 people.  

Do I need to coordinate linking everyone to my MDE account?  Or could I just have one person from each group?  (Is it awkward to use Genie+ or join virtual queues when you have extra people that you aren't planning with?)

Do I need to link people before the trip?  Or could we link and share photos after the trip?  

I have an unused Memory Maker in my account from 2017.


----------



## CarolynFH

robotsneedlove2 said:


> Question about sharing Memory Maker.
> 
> 3 separate family groups will have overlapping trip dates this winter.  1 - My nephew's HS band will be in Dinsey, his parents are making the trip too.  2 - My cousin is taking his son on his first trip to Disney, bringing along the grandparent's too.  3 - My family's annual DVC trip!  All together this is 11 people.
> 
> Do I need to coordinate linking everyone to my MDE account?  Or could I just have one person from each group?  (Is it awkward to use Genie+ or join virtual queues when you have extra people that you aren't planning with?)
> 
> Do I need to link people before the trip?  Or could we link and share photos after the trip?
> 
> I have an unused Memory Maker in my account from 2017.


My understanding is that you will see and be able to download photos linked to the individuals in your F&F list who have checked the box to share their photos with you. You will not see photos from other people. 

So the people in your F&F list need to be sure that photos are linked directly to them (via having PhotoPass photographers scan their MB, using their MB or Bluetooth on rides, etc.), or have everyone on the trip listed in your F&F list with “share photos” checked. I’m thinking about kids who are excited to have the photographer scan their MB!


----------



## robotsneedlove2

CarolynFH said:


> So the people in your F&F list need to be sure that photos are linked directly to them (via having PhotoPass photographers scan their MB, using their MB or Bluetooth on rides, etc.), or have everyone on the trip listed in your F&F list with “share photos” checked.


Thanks for the reply.  I think it would be hard to tell each group to pick one person to always scan their band, so I'll just start linking everybody up.  



CarolynFH said:


> I’m thinking about kids who are excited to have the photographer scan their MB!


Too true!!  It's all part of the magic!!


----------



## erionm

robotsneedlove2 said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I think it would be hard to tell each group to pick one person to always scan their band, so I'll just start linking everybody up.


If they are all staying at Disney owned resorts, the easiest way to link them is by using their reservation numbers.  When you go to add a guest to your Family & Friends list using the MDE *website*, there will be an option to Import from a WDW resort reservation.  You would need to enter their reservation number and last name and it will present a list of all guests registered on that reservation.


----------



## Stewa646

Question. So I was planning on doing a 1 day purchase for my photos and ran into a bit of an unlucky break. I'm assuming I will need to contact disney to see if anything can be done, but wanted to see if anyone ran into my issue.

I was planning to do a one day memory maker purchase as I was attending the Christmas party and getting a lot of photopass pictures taken. However during  the last batch of photos leaving the park, the clock hit midnight while waiting in line  so now they don't count as part of my one day purchase.

Do I have a chance at disney being forgiving over these 5 photos or am I most likely out of luck


----------



## mom2rtk

Stewa646 said:


> Question. So I was planning on doing a 1 day purchase for my photos and ran into a bit of an unlucky break. I'm assuming I will need to contact disney to see if anything can be done, but wanted to see if anyone ran into my issue.
> 
> I was planning to do a one day memory maker purchase as I was attending the Christmas party and getting a lot of photopass pictures taken. However during  the last batch of photos leaving the park, the clock hit midnight while waiting in line  so now they don't count as part of my one day purchase.
> 
> Do I have a chance at disney being forgiving over these 5 photos or am I most likely out of luck


Disney’s park days have never relied on the clock before. I doubt you will have trouble. If you do, that’s a new low from Disney.


----------



## flav

Stewa646 said:


> Question. So I was planning on doing a 1 day purchase for my photos and ran into a bit of an unlucky break. I'm assuming I will need to contact disney to see if anything can be done, but wanted to see if anyone ran into my issue.
> 
> I was planning to do a one day memory maker purchase as I was attending the Christmas party and getting a lot of photopass pictures taken. However during  the last batch of photos leaving the park, the clock hit midnight while waiting in line  so now they don't count as part of my one day purchase.
> 
> Do I have a chance at disney being forgiving over these 5 photos or am I most likely out of luck


From the Disney website itself:
Memory Maker One Day Includes all your Disney PhotoPass media from 6:00 a.m. ET on the date of activation through 5:59 a.m. ET the following day. Your Disney PhotoPass media will be available to download until that media expires pursuant to our expiration policy.

That is more of a problem when running runDisney races that start at 5AM.


----------



## arich35

CarolynFH said:


> My understanding is that you will see and be able to download photos linked to the individuals in your F&F list who have checked the box to share their photos with you. You will not see photos from other people.
> 
> So the people in your F&F list need to be sure that photos are linked directly to them (via having PhotoPass photographers scan their MB, using their MB or Bluetooth on rides, etc.), or have everyone on the trip listed in your F&F list with “share photos” checked. I’m thinking about kids who are excited to have the photographer scan their MB!


Was coming to ask a similar question. If I have bought Memory Maker and have everyone on my friends and family list checked to share can they go by themselves and scan their magicmobile and be able to get the pictures?


----------



## CarolynFH

arich35 said:


> Was coming to ask a similar question. If I have bought Memory Maker and have everyone on my friends and family list checked to share can they go by themselves and scan their magicmobile and be able to get the pictures?


Yes. We’ve gotten photos from F&F taken when we weren’t anywhere near WDW. They’ll see the photos with watermarks on their PhotoPass accounts, and you’ll see them without watermarks and be able to download them.


----------



## jsand99

My wife and I are attempting to download our photos from our trip but the pictures scanned with her band are not showing up on my account.  We are linked and share everything in family and friends.  We've done this several times before and never had this issue.  Is there something simple I'm missing?


----------



## CarolynFH

jsand99 said:


> My wife and I are attempting to download our photos from our trip but the pictures scanned with her band are not showing up on my account.  We are linked and share everything in family and friends.  We've done this several times before and never had this issue.  Is there something simple I'm missing?


In the MDE app, tap Filter (upper left) and make sure that under Family & Friends the app is set to View All, not just Only Mine. That got me once! I think the website has a similar setting, just can’t remember the details. I assume the missing photos do show up on her account — if they don’t, you might need to file a Missing Photos report.


----------



## dorchrislen

If I don’t buy memory maker, can I still get the ride pictures free through my magic band? Sorry, I didn’t see the answer in the first post.


----------



## arich35

dorchrislen said:


> If I don’t buy memory maker, can I still get the ride pictures free through my magic band? Sorry, I didn’t see the answer in the first post.


No. They will come up on you MDE app but there will be a watermark and you can't download it


----------



## erionm

dorchrislen said:


> If I don’t buy memory maker, can I still get the ride pictures free through my magic band? Sorry, I didn’t see the answer in the first post.


As the previous posted noted, they will have a watermark when viewed in MDE.  You can however purchase individual downloads or a one day memory maker.


----------

